#ubuntu-es 2011-02-14
<dabor> bl4ckc00k1e, xorg.conf lo creaste o ya estaba creado? probaste iniciando sin xorg.conf?
<bl4ckc00k1e> ya staba creado y le añadi mas cosas por sia caso, pero nada
<bl4ckc00k1e> y si no inicio xorg, que yo sepa no tnego sistema grafico
<bl4ckc00k1e> reinicio
<dabor> bl4ckc00k1e, xorg hay que iniciarlo, claro, prueba renombrando xorg.conf
<chanfle> alguien ya instalo gnome3?
<chanfle> en ubuntu 10.04
<bl4ckc00k1e> creo que voy  a formatear y pasarmea 10.4 veo al 10.10 inestable con el tema grafico
<bl4ckc00k1e> no hay manera de que ande lso efectos y el compiz
<chicomonte> como puedo editar el menu contextual de nautilus
<colo> bl4ckc00k1e, buena opcion yo creo lo mismo de la 10.10
<chicomonte> como puedo editar el menu contextual de nautilus
<cousteau`nbk> chicomonte, no sé editar directamente, pero sé que se le pueden añadir scripts que aparecen en el menú contextual
<chicomonte> si eso si opued
<chicomonte> puedo
<chicomonte> editarlos quiero
<bl4ckc00k1e> colo :)
<chicomonte> quiero saver sonde se encuentra
<cousteau`nbk> chicomonte, es probable que no esté en un archivo de texto editable, sino compilado
<chicomonte> gracias ya lo encontre
<colo> bl4ckc00k1e, la 10.10 en mi pc de escritorio solo me resolvio el problema de poder reiniciar, con las versiones anteriores nunca lo pude hacer
<korsakof2> se me lee?
<korsakof2> sk es la primera vez k uso el irc
<korsakof2> eoooooooooooo
<korsakof2> asdasd
<korsakof2> hay alguien
<colo> korsakof2, tranquilo porque sino va ser la ultima
<doolph> hola
<korsakof2> perdonaz
<korsakof2> perdonad
<korsakof2> como kito el 2 ese del nick
<doolph> me siento un newbie
<korsakof2> estoy usando irssi
<korsakof2> y yo
<doolph> tu q
<doolph> eres newb tambien
<korsakof2> yo llevo usando muxos años usando ubuntu
<korsakof2> xo es la primera vez k uso un irc
<doolph> ahh
<doolph> como va ser
<doolph> y con que te estas conectando
<cousteau`nbk> korsakof2, /nick korsakof
<bl4ckc00k1e> colo,  yo solo se que isntale el 10.04 en este portatil sin ningun problema
<bl4ckc00k1e> asta me instalo la cam
<korsakof2> gracias
<korsakof2> nose cambia
<korsakof2> estoy usando irssi
<cousteau`nbk> korsakof2, escribe eso
<cousteau`nbk> tendría que ir
<doolph> no sera que ya lo estan usando
<korsakof2> ya lo hice
<doolph> esta ocupado ese nick
<korsakof2> = soy yo k me intente conectar por otro metodo
<korsakof2> nose
<colo> bl4ckc00k1e, yo lo tengo en una eee701 de 4gb anda todo, por eso no me anico a poner la 10.10
<cousteau`nbk> sip, está en uso
<doolph> a
<doolph> es por eso
<doolph> oigan quiero poner un dock
<doolph> cual me recomiendan
<doolph> me estan recomendando en internet el cairo dock
<dabor> doolph, te recomiendo que pruebes todos y decidas
<dabor> a tu gusto
<korsakofSP> sk el 2 es muy feo
<korsakofSP> las
<korsakofSP> 1
<korsakofSP> no se k e tocado
<korsakofSP> k me cargue la consolita
<doolph> pero una opinión
<doolph> de ustedes
<doolph> el q ya lo tenga instalado
<doolph> bueno la verdad ubuntu está funcionando bastante bien
<doolph> ya no es como antes que uno tenia que pelear con los drivers
<doolph> me reconoció hasta el bluetooth
<dabor> doolph, cairo-dock o avant
<doolph> estoy esperando a que se baje los updates
<doolph> son como 320mbs
<aguitel> doolph, bueno hay quien piensa que ahora es aburrido justo por eso
<doolph> jajaja
<doolph> yo he usado linux como por 15 años
<doolph> pero solo para servers
<doolph> siempre le faltaba algo
<doolph> para desktop
<aguitel> doolph, ahora yo estoy con debian
<doolph> por q?
<doolph> debian en desktop?
<aguitel> doolph, es estable y funciona todo
<doolph> yo uso debian pa algunos servidores
<aguitel> ademas es un poco mas liviana para equipos viejitos
<doolph> pero normalmente utilizo ubuntu
<aguitel> aunque yo siempre instalo el minimo gnome
<aguitel> gnome-core
<doolph> antes usaba centos y redhat
<doolph> pero esos ya tan pasados de moda
<aguitel> alguna vez probe centos
<doolph> yo use centos por muchos años
<aguitel> es un fedora a lo debian
<aguitel> por lo estable digo
<doolph> fedora lo use pero nunca me gusto
<aguitel> a mi tampoco
<doolph> mi primer linux fue slackware
<doolph> lo use por años tambien
<aguitel> ese nunca lo probe
<doolph> es un bsd style
<doolph> no te hubiera gustado
<aguitel> pero tiene fama de estable
<aguitel> hay pa todos los gustos
<doolph> es estable por que todo lo tienes que compilar tu mismo
<doolph> ok falta como 20 mb para terminar
<aguitel> doolph, que update es ese?
<doolph> el update que uno le hace apenas termina de instalar el sistema
<aguitel> que version instalastes
<doolph> el 10.10
<dabor> doolph, 320 mb !!! se ve que lo sacan a los apuros.....
<aguitel> nunca probe 10.10
<doolph> naa en linux siempre es asi
<doolph> todos los dias le hacen cambios
<aguitel> a lo sumo me quede con 10.04
<aguitel> es LTS
<aguitel> mira yo uso debian estable y hace como 15 dias que no hay updates
<doolph> bueno yo uso esa version para servers
<doolph> pero pa mi desktop no importa
<dabor> aguitel, porque hasta que no tuvo cero bugs no la sacaron
<doolph> oigan alguien usa microsoft office en ubuntu
<doolph> con wine
<jaspexxx> hola
<doolph> que version es buena pa instalarla, hace años instale fue la version 2003
<doolph> hola
<jaspexxx> como instalo ubuntu con windows ya instalado
<doolph> jaspexxx: tienes alguna particion libre?
<jaspexxx> doolph: sip
<doolph> bueno, solo mete el cd, escoge la particion libre, creale unos 300mb de swap y lo otro de ext4 y lo montas como /
<doolph> y le das install
<doolph> y ya
<doolph> utiliza manual, en vez de guided
<jaspexxx> doolph: gracias
<dabor> jaspexxx, antes mejor te lees una guia de instalacion
<jaspexxx> dabor: ok :D
<doolph> el tiene razón jaja
<jaspexxx> por si acaso hare un respaldo
<doolph> seria lo más inteligente
<doolph> restarting
<korsakof2> ola
<jaspexxx> hola
<hiko_hitokiri> que paso
<newuser> hola hay alguien por aca?
<xrax063> hola
<newuser> necesito ayuda
<xrax063> para?
<xrax063> cuentame
<newuser> hace tiempo q veo videos en cuevana
<newuser> pero se ven lentos
<newuser> como q se clava en algunos cuadros y tarda en avanzar mientras el sonido sigue
<newuser> hay algo que se pueda hacero
<newuser> o actualizar para solucionarlo?
<xrax063> el plugin de flash
<newuser> como lo actualizo?
<dzup2> http://pastebin.com/mpiVz8A2
<kenMasters> .-.
<kenMasters> eso queda en la historia
<Guest690000> aca estala historia http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/
<kenMasters> o.o
<doolph> hola
<Guest690000> hi
<cryss> #httpd
<doolph> q paso
<ElVillano> tengo internet via usb2 funciona todo normal pero cuando conecto red wlan0 o eth0 se corta, que puede estar pasando
<doolph_> muhaaha
<Guest690000> ElVillano eso pasa en todos los sistemas
<Guest690000> ElVillano es normal
<uscratch> o.O
<ElVillano> Guest690000, Y no se puede hacer nada como por lo menos compartir el internet?
<Guest690000> ElVillano mmmmm sip
<Guest690000> ElVillano espera
<Guest690000> ElVillano http://probandoubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/08/compartir-internet-con-ubuntuprobado-en.html
<Guest690000> fijate en todos los comandos, casi no se ven
<Guest690000> xD
<ElVillano> Guest690000, ok voy a ver
<doolph`> muhaha q bien
<Guest690000> q pasa doolph?
<doolph`> no nada estoy corriendo el mirc en ubuntu
<Guest690000> ok
<doolph> ahora me falta instalar el office
<doolph> intento instalar el office 2010 pero no me deja
<doolph> tendre q bajar el 2007
<Guest690000> para q
<doolph> pa usarlo
<Guest690000> mejor instala
<Guest690000> el libreoffice
<doolph> dejame ver si funciona
<Guest690000> ok
<doolph> mmm
<doolph> corre mi programa en excel
<doolph> y eso q tiene macros y un poco de funciones nuevas
<doolph> pero es q me gusta tener las 2 cosas instaladas por si acaso no funciona bien
<Guest690000> ok
<doolph> !os
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'os'.
<doolph> 7
<linux-genesis> hola
<linux-genesis> tengo un poblema de codificacion con ubuntu lucid 10.04
<linux-genesis> todo lo que descargo y tiene ñ, caracteres extraño o acentos me pone codificacion invalida
<linux-genesis> ya estuve investigando algo en san google pero no encuentro aun la solucion
<linux-genesis> lo que un autor hizo fue instalar winrar con wine
<linux-genesis> pero yo no veo eso como una solucion
<BoF> unrar?
<doolph> aaaaaaaaaaa
<DavidReza_> DavidReza_:
<t0ken_> hola
<t0ken_> tengo una acer aspire con ubuntu 10.10 y detecta la bateria es bat1 pero mi problema es que siempre muestar que esta cargada aunque tenga solamente la mitad de carga
<t0ken_> alguien sabe de el problema?
<t0ken_> tengo una acer aspire con ubuntu 10.10 y detecta la bateria es bat1 pero mi problema es que siempre muestar que esta cargada aunque tenga solamente la mitad de carga
<DareDevil01> Hello can anybody tell me if you can ping 173.169.10.19 please?
 * dannyLopez se va
<lanber> alguien sabe en que carpeta esta el lanzador de openoffice writer?
<lanber> como se puede hacer que un archivo se pueda abrir con otra aplicacion?
 * alexneb a lo suyo... 
<javila> Saludos a la sala.
<ivedci89-desktop> jaja estan todos dormidos? yo me voy a trabajar...
<jordi_> hola
<jordi_> estoy intentando capturar video desde camara dv
<jordi_> con kino se cuelga
<jordi_> con dvgrab se para la captura tambien
<jordi_> que puede estar pasando?
<Burro> buenos dias
<bl4ckc00k1e> wenas, me instale ubuntu 10.4 y no tengo ningun problemade los que tenia con 10.10 :)
<bl4ckc00k1e> una pregunta, ubuntu one, es para hacer backups de archivos del sistema?
<granjero> hola, hay algun comando para saber si hay algo enchufado al puerto lpt1?
<fosco_> granjero: es posible que lo veas si ejecutas dmesg después de enchufar el dispositivo
<granjero> fosco_, es una llave de un soft
<granjero> sera igual?
<fosco_> no se que es eso
<fosco_> pero si el sistema se entera de que has enchufado algo lo verás con el comando dmesg
<granjero> fosco_, es una especie de enchufe de impresora vieja que hace las veces de llave
<doolph> hola
<granjero> igual era un tema de drivers de win ya lo solucioné
<granjero> hola doolph
<doolph> alguien ha instalado el office 2010 ?
<doolph> con wine
<Burro> juas,,, para que office en linux ?
<Burro> no te vale openoffice ?
<doolph> :( intente con el 2007 y tampoco funciona
<doolph> si, pero es q a veces me mandan unas cosas q lo abren mal
 * xoan buenas
<doolph> hola
<doolph> mmm no me sirve el powerpoint
<charrua> buenos dias
<doolph> hola
<fosco_> buenas
<voyager1> buenas fosco
<voyager1> buenas fosco_
<doolph> jaajaa ya puse a funcionar el office
<doolph> no me pregunten como
<charrua> una consultita chicos el analisis automatico que hace fsdk luego de montar determinadas veces me dio 1 % de bloques discontinuos. que significa?
<doolph> creo q es un error
<doolph> pero lo arreglo
<erUSUL> charrua: fragmentacion
<charrua> dame mas datos por que no entiendo
<voyager1> que tipo de partición es? ntfs?
<erUSUL> charrua: fragmentacion del sistema de archivos.
<charrua> particion ext 3 donde esta montada la raiz
<charrua> y esso es normal o tiene algo roto?
<erUSUL> charrua: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desfragmentaci%C3%B3n
<charrua> ok gracias
<fosco_> charrua, es normal, no hay nada q arreglar, pero si quieres saber más sobre el tema lee el enlace que puso erUSUL
<LinoSP|net> alguien tiene una geforce 2 trabajando con lubuntu 10.10????
<charrua> si lo voy a hacer
<fosco_> LinoSP|net, aqui geforce8, te sirve?
<LinoSP|net> naaa
<LinoSP|net> fosco_: es q no me la reconoce el aditional drivers
<LinoSP|net> fosco_: intentaré actualizando todo el sistema
<fosco_> si es una buena idea, actualiza el sistema con sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fosco_> luego vuelve a intentar lo del controlador y si no te sale dime algo
<LinoSP|net> fosco_: he estado revisndo los paquetes q va a instalar y parece q lo unico q necesito para q reconozca la tarjeta es el paquete modaliases for NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
<fosco_> es posible, de momento actualiza el sistema, que nunca va mal
<LinoSP|net> fosco_: ;)
<doolph> holaaa
<tulio> buenos dias amigos tengo un problema cada vez que inicio mi ordenador se me pierden los iconos de minimizar, maximizar y cerrar eso sera debido a que??
<fosco_> tulio, seguramente algun tipo de fallo con el gestor de ventanas, tienes activados los efectos de escritorio?
<tulio> fosco_: si yo tengo activado los efectos de escritorios y tambien tenia el compiz pero desintale ero de odos modos sigue el mismo problema
<fosco_> pulsa alt+f2, en el cuadro de diálogo que aparece escribe metacity --replace
<fosco_> eso hará reaparecer los bordes de ventana
<fosco_> cuando lo tengas avisame y revisameos para que no pase más
<tulio> trato de puksar alt+f2 pero no me sale el cuadro de dialogo eso me parece extraño
<fosco_> si no aparece el cuadro de dialogo es que no tienes el panel de gnome en marcha
<tulio> como lo activo ??
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta gnome-panel &
<tulio> pero lo ejecuto como root?
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> nada de lo que te voy a decir es con root
<fosco_> <fosco_> cuando lo tengas avisame y revisameos para que no pase más
<fosco_> sigues ahi?
<fosco_> parece que no
<tulio> si mi pana pero lo que pasa es que estoy un poco crudo
<fosco_> ah pues si
<tulio> con el terminal
<fosco_> cual es el problema
<tulio> como hago para ejecutar el gnome- panel
<fosco_> te lo acabo de decir, escribe gnome-panel &
<tulio> ok pero me sale esto =  Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<tulio> ^C
<tulio> [1]+  Salida 255              gnome-panel
<fosco_> eso es que el panel ya está en marcha
<tulio> ok
<fosco_> seguro que la combinacion alt+f2 no te funciona?
<fosco_> alt es la tecla que hay a la izquierda de la barra espaciadora
<fosco_> y F2 es la tecla q hay aproximadamente sobre el 3
<tulio> jajajajajaja esta bien
<tulio> jajajajaja no seas rata
<VADER> hola señoress
<tulio>  no sale el cuadro de dialogo??
<fosco_> tulio, bueno, pues en el terminal ejecuta metacity --replace &
<fosco_> y no cierres el terminal!
<tulio> listo
<fosco_> ok, ya tienes bordes?
<tulio> ahora si sale el cuadro de diaogo
<fosco_> ok
<tulio> yes
<fosco_> si quieres cerrar el terminal escribe exit, pero no lo cierres usando el boton de cerrar o se te bloqueará el escritorio
<tulio> pero en lo que lo reinicie se me vuelven a quitar eso ser apor que
<fosco_> vamos a ver si damos con el error para que no pase más
<fosco_> ve a sistema - preferencias - apariencia - efectos
<fosco_> dime que tienes seleccionado ahi
<tulio> ok voy para esA
<tulio> hay es don de sale la configuracio de escritorio
<tulio> esta activado el tema Nueva Ola
<fosco_> tema no, efectos
<tulio> ok
<tulio> esta activo sin efectos
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> veamos el registro del sistema, en el terminal escribe gconf-editor
<fosco_> ve a gnome - session - required-components
<fosco_> y dime que sale
<tulio> me sale un editor de configuracion pero no me sale gnome- session - required-components
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<fosco_> busca required-components
<fosco_> que no me se la ruta de memoria y quizá te la he dicho mal
<tulio> ok
<charrua> desktop - gnome - session - requierd components
<fosco_> gracias
<tulio> ok ya estoy hay
<fosco_> hay 3 entradas dentro de required-components
<fosco_> dime q ponen
<tulio> sale filemanager , panel y windowmanagr
<fosco_> que pone en windowmanager
<tulio> sale compiz
<fosco_> ok, dale un clic donde pone compiz
<fosco_> borralo y escribe metacity
<tulio> ok listo
<fosco_> ahora cierra el programa y cierra la sesion para comprobar que ha funcionado
<doolph> hola q hacen
<fosco_> al entrar deberás ver los bordes de las ventanas sin problema
<charrua> fosco a mi me dice gnome-wm
<fosco_> charrua, sí, ese valor es correcto
<tulio> ok dale yo te aviso cualquier cosa y gracias de nuevo mi pana
<charrua> te decia por las dudas
<LinoSP|net> fosco_: ahora si detecta mi tarjeta
<LinoSP|net> de vido
<LinoSP|net> *video
<fosco_> ok
<luisvargas> a ver si me pueden ayudar  de como puedo eliminar de manera permanente un archivo de memoria
<fosco_> luisvargas, veamos, explica exactamente lo que quieres hacer
<luisvargas> lo que pasa he eliminado un archivo que pesa gb con rm pero cuando veo espacio disco sigue lleno
<fosco_> primero de todo asegurate de que el archivo no sigue ahi
<fosco_> y que no lo enviaste a la papelera
<luisvargas> he eliminado con  rm -rf archivo
<fosco_> ok, eso debería bastar
<fosco_> en general los cambios se ven al momento
<fosco_> quizá ese archivo no está en la partición en la que quieres liberar espacio
<luisvargas> cuando hago un df -h  sigue espacio lleno del disco
<wrf> alguien sabe como puedo conservar los marcadores de chrome si voy a hacer un formateo
<LinoSP|net> fosco_:  no puedo habilitar los efectos de escritorio :(  ya tengo instalado el driver
<LinoSP|net> j
<LinoSP|net> aparecen las ventanas sin los bordes
<fosco_> LinoSP|net, abre un terminal
<fosco_> escribe glxinfo | grep -i render
<fosco_> y pega lo q sale en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<TecladoZurdo> te toca reconfigurar el video linosPlnet
<fosco_> wrf, exporta los marcadores a un archivo y luego lo importas desde ese mismo archivo
<LinoSP|net> me sale      direct rendering: yes
<fosco_> ok, pero mejor pegalo en pastebin.com
<LinoSP|net> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce2 MX/AGP/SSE2
<LinoSP|net> nada mas :P
<fosco_> vale, a partir de ahora por favor usa pastebin.com
<fosco_> en el terminal escribe compiz --replace &
<fosco_> y sobre todo no cierres el terminal pase lo q pase
<fosco_> si aparecen mensajes de error pegalos en pastebin.com para que podamos verlos
<LinoSP|net> fosco_: en LXTerminal no se puede copiar pegar
<fosco_> ah, pero no estas en gnome?
<LinoSP|net> estoy con lubuntu
<fosco_> hombre eso hay q avisarlo
<fosco_> lubuntu usa openbox como gestor de ventanas, no se puede activar compiz ahi
<LinoSP|net> fosco_: [09:46]	<LinoSP|net>	alguien tiene una geforce 2 trabajando con lubuntu 10.10????
<fosco_> ok, entonces fui yo quien no lo vi
<LinoSP|net> xD si avisé
<fosco_> en el escritorio lxde no puedes poner compiz
<fosco_> si quieres usar compiz necesitarás como minimo xfce
<LinoSP|net> fosco_: en lubuntu 10.04 si no me equivoco si pude habilitar los efectos
<fosco_> yo creo que no, pero todo es posible en esta vida
<kayzarg> hola alguien sabe de donde puedo bajar este programa que se llama caja 5 tpv
<kayzarg> no es para linux pero lo necesito
<doolph> q es eso
<fosco_> !ot | kayzarg
<kubot> kayzarg: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<kayzarg> ok en verdad yo no sabia eso
<kayzarg> pero gracias
<doolph> alguien sabe de algun ide que funcione solamente al instalar para programacion en C
<erUSUL> doolph: anjuta por ejemplo
<abel_> hola vieras que me amanecio lugares sin las carpetas de imagenes videos  hay forma de restaurarlas?
<fosco_> abel_, abre nautilus, arrastra las carpetas que quieras que aparezcan en lugares al panel izquierdo de nautilus, en la parte inferior
<abel_> el problema es que simplemente no estan
<doolph> me encanga mi ubuntu :)
<fosco_> abel_, si no estan no estan, las habras borrado
<abel_> uyyy y para agregarlas denuevo?
<Souchiro> nas :D
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> erusul tas ahi?
<Souchiro> jajaja weno es que voy borrar ubuntu
<Souchiro> de uyn disco duro donde tengo varias particiones, lo borrare desde windows xp, la cosa es que la borrare para reinstalar nuevamente el ubuntu por que cambie de tarjeta y procesador
<m4v> normalmente no hace falta reinstalar si cambias el hardware, yo nunca tuve que hacerlo.
<Souchiro> no?
<m4v> con Windows si, pero con Ubuntu no.
<Souchiro> es que tenia un sempron 2800+ con graficos ATI
<Souchiro> tarjeta madre elitegroup
<Souchiro> ahora le pndre una asus  con graficos nvidia
<Souchiro> y un phenom x2
<m4v> yo cambié la placa madre, el CPU y no reinstalé
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> nada de  nada?
<m4v> seguramente para la placa de video fijate que no esté usando el driver de ati en el xorg.conf
<hiko_hitokiri> pues no es necesario
<hiko_hitokiri> uo puse el disco de la lap en el desktop y funciona exelente
<m4v> Souchiro: puedes probar, a ver que pasa, no?
<Souchiro> weno si
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> es que la cosa era que tenia 3 hds
<Souchiro> en uno tena el SO y el swap
<Souchiro> y en otro HD tenia el grub creo
<Souchiro> o era el grup y el swap en 1 y el SO en otro
<Souchiro> algo asi
<Souchiro> queria borarlos para reinstalar  ubuntu , pero si dicen que nop hay problemas con marcas
<Souchiro> con las marcas de la tarjeta y con el aumento de procesador y cambios de memoria de DDR1 y DDR3 ps....
<Souchiro> aver...
<Souchiro> la cosa es que me agarre los nucleos que me jale al 100% el nuevo procesador
<Souchiro> probare alrato xD
<dobladov> alguien sabe como configurar cuotas?
<xocoloto> ola
<dannyLopez> hola gente, tengo este mensaje en consola N: Ignoring file 'google-chrome.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<dannyLopez> a que se debe?
<xocoloto> nose
<fosco_> dannyLopez, a que google ha intentado meterse en el mundo de los repositorios, pero como no es su campo no lo ha hecho demasiado bien
<fosco_> borra ese archivo si quieres dejar de ver el mensaje
<dannyLopez> y como lo reparo?
<skypce> hola a todos
<dannyLopez> google-chrome.list.save ese archivo?
<fosco_> si
<skypce> alguien me podria decir como activar el soporte utf8 tengo muchos archivos con ñ y acentos que nautilus no me deja copiar. les agradesco mucho
<xocoloto> alguien sabe que significan las 3 luces rojas de la consola xbox 360
<dannyLopez> !ot xocoloto
<kubot> xocoloto: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<xangua> xocoloto: porque no preguntas en algún foro de zbox¿
<xangua> dannyLopez: pss quien sabe, no uso google chrome, prefiero chromium
<xangua> aunque ya tampoco ni uso ese tampoco :P opera es el más rápido
<dannyLopez> xangua: es que soy adicto a google
<dannyLopez> no se por que xD
<xangua> pss como te dije, chromium ya está en los repositorios, es open source y jamás me dio problemas el tiempo que lo usé
<dannyLopez> si ese tambien lo uso
<Tarrasquero> skypce: ?
<dannyLopez> el chrome lo instale normal dpkg -i y no se por que me esta dando estos errores
<Tarrasquero> andandará?
 * NEXUS-6 is away: Away
<bl4ckc00k1e> wenas, he seguido este tuto http://linuxandcomputerscience.blogspot.com/2007/08/consola-transparente-integrada-con-en.html, y no consigo poner la terminal integrada en el escritorio con compiz
<bl4ckc00k1e> tengo el compiz operativo (por si alguien sea cuerda de ayer xD)
<xangua> la guía original es de webupd8, hace días vi un tipo en #ubuntu que tampoco podía
<xangua> no serás el mismo¿¿ :S
<bl4ckc00k1e> xangua, no  soy otro :P
<bl4ckc00k1e> creo que necesito el plugin regex, voy a ver
<Jakeukalane> hola, hay algún modo de convertir programas de 64 bits en 32 bits
<Jakeukalane> ??
<erUSUL> no
<Jakeukalane> es que no he encontrado la manera de instalar ningún programa que tenga que ver con generación de fractales→ http://flam3.com/    fr0st, qosmic  que se supone que son para linux. el que mejor me funciona es el apophysis pero es para windows con lo que eso supone... tampoco logré instalar electric sheep y chaoscape sólo está en versión de linux en 64 bits
<Jakeukalane> realmente los desarrolladores tienen que actualizar un poco sus enfoques empaquetando los programas
<file_not_found> hola
<file_not_found> tengo un problema con el cubo de escritorio
<file_not_found> se ve como en esta captura
<file_not_found> http://i.imgur.com/XIHSh.jpg
<file_not_found> creo que es la resolución?
<file_not_found> hay alguien
<erUSUL> si; parece un bug. no creo que tenga que ver con la resolucion
<TecladoZurdo> mmm
<TecladoZurdo> yo opino que activaste el uso de excritorio extendido
<file_not_found> antes no me paso
<dabor> file_not_found, si le pones más o menos escirtorios, se sigue viendo mal?
<file_not_found> donde veo esa opcion
<TecladoZurdo> savez creo tienes activada la opcion para 2 monitores
<TecladoZurdo> hay sucede eso que veo
<file_not_found> TecladoZurdo: si tengo una tv y el monitor de la pc
<file_not_found> conectados
<TecladoZurdo> bien lo mejor sera primero que conectes solo el monitor
<TecladoZurdo>  hay configures el cubo
<dzup2> offtopic, como dices "numeric page" en español?
<file_not_found> tengo una ati radeon shappire 4650 hd agp de 1gb de ram
<TecladoZurdo> luego ya configurado todo funcionando hay configuras tu monitor + tv
<file_not_found> desconecto  la ficha de la tv
<TecladoZurdo> correcto
<file_not_found> en donde se configura el cubo de forma avanzada?
<dabor> dzup, número de pagina
<flypp> eso sería "page number"
<flypp> "numeric page" sería más bien "página numérica", creo yo
<file_not_found> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567094/
<file_not_found> Este es mi xorg
<file_not_found> lo genere con sudo aticonfig --initial
<Jakeukalane> ccsm
<Jakeukalane> cubo de escritorio
<file_not_found> estoy ahí
<file_not_found> no sale nada de la calidad
<file_not_found> alguna idea?
<file_not_found> alguien puede ver si mi xorg.conf esta bien
<TecladoZurdo> lo que te recomiendo es que reconfigures el video entra por modo de fallos
<TecladoZurdo> y en el menu escoge borrar configuracion grafica y reconfigura de nuevo
<file_not_found> si
<file_not_found> xorg -configure
<file_not_found> no lo uso?
<file_not_found> creo que mi xorg esta mal
<file_not_found> cre que so voy a hacer
<file_not_found> desenchufo la ficha
<file_not_found> pruebo suerte y vuelvo
<file_not_found> gracias!!
<file_not_found> estare en contacto
<file_not_found> ahora anda mejor
<file_not_found> no tiene mas el error
<file_not_found> como hago para que se vea mejor el cubo?
<file_not_found> se ve dentado en los bordes el cubo de escritorio al rotarlo
<file_not_found> se puede suavizar el borde
<file_not_found> o es un error del driver?
<Jakeukalane> seguramente sea un error
<Jakeukalane> a mí se me ve así (aunque tiene el efecto de deformación en cilindro aplastado) → http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16292200/cubo2.png
<Jakeukalane> bueno me voy saludos, que tengas suerte
<fortinero> buenas
<fortinero> alguien tiene idea, de como puedo ver la salida de un programa que ya tengo abierto?
<caravena> Hola, acá que me piden? https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28922#c4
<uBOTu-fr> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 28922 in network-wireless "kswapd0: page allocation failure. order:1, mode:0x4020" [High,New]
<fosco_> caravena: no piden nada, es un onforme de error
<fosco_> informe*
<caravena> fosco_, En el comentario cuatro me piden que escriba algo en la consola
<caravena> Pero me sale un error
<juan91> buenas
<juan91> alguno de usd maneja joomla
<juan91> ???????????'
<fosco_> yo no
<fosco_> quizá tengas más suerte en #joomla
<tulio> fosco_: mi pana como estas mira el problema persiste cada vez que reinicio mi ordenador no me sale los botones de minimizar, maximizar y cerrar
<tulio> fosco_ estas ahi??
<tulio> mis panas tengo un problema cada vez que reinicio mi oredenador no me salen los botones de minimizar, maximizar y cerrar eso sera debido a que??
<charrua> tulio lo que te dijeron hoy temprano
<TrueNhero> he recuperado mi session
<erAbuelo> buenas
<tulio> buenas tardes mis panas como hago para habilitar el compiz
<tulio> #Ubuntu-es
<mimecar> Preferencias, Apariencia
<tulio> si amigo pero entro al administrador de opciones compiz y no me habilita nada eso es por que??
<mimecar> porque no has habilitado compiz
<tulio> me puedes decir como lo habilito
<tulio> ??
<mimecar> menú de gnome, Preferencias, Apariencia
<mimecar> busca en las pestañas empezando por la última
<tulio> no me habilita ninguna de las casillas
<mimecar> no te deja hacerlo?
<tulio> no!!!
<mimecar> ¿tu sistema tiene aceleración 3D?
<tulio> sera que hay que hacelo por el terminal
<mimecar> no
<tulio> si mi pana es una laptop
<mimecar> que es pana?
<tulio> lenovo sl400
<charrua> pana es una expresion que significa compadre amigo
<mimecar> gracias por la "traducción"
<charrua> se usa en la zona centroamericana
<victor_> buenas
<victor_> alguien q me ayude xfavor
<victor_> tengo una siragon ml1040 con ubuntu 10.04 y no logro q me ande el wiffi
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones victor_?
<victor_> claro
<victor_> incluso con el comando para intalar los driver mas recientes del wiffi me ando pero al reiniciar no prendio mas
<mimecar> ¿esa tarjeta wifi está soportada en ubuntu?
<mimecar> ¿que comando has usado?
<victor_> no lo se :(
<victor_> no me acuerdo
<victor_> tienes la pagina del log de el chat?
<mimecar> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<victor_> !logs
<kubot> victor_: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<victor_> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic
<victor_> ese fue el comando
<mimecar> esp depende del chip de la tarjeta
<mimecar> ¿está soportada en ubuntu?
<victor_> la tarjeta es una Network controller: RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<bl4ckc00k1e> wenas, alguien ha logrado mediante compiz, integrar la terminal en el escritrio?
<DavidReza> bl4ckc00k1e: http://tinyurl.com/4mvq4bm
<victor_> alguien por hay?
<DavidReza> alguien sabe como puedo eliminar todos los paneles de Gnome? No puedo eliminar el último porque no está habilitada la opción
<bl4ckc00k1e> DavidReza, me lelva a google tu enlace, he seguido esta guia, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/ubuntu-embed-terminal-into-you-desktop.html, pero la terminal sale como si fuera una terminal mas (taransparente y eso, no sale integrada en el escritorio
<Triviox> Buenas.. tengo una duda.. he bajado varios videos en distintos formatos (generalmente mrvb) y cuando los paso a .avi (para ver en mi rep de dvd a través del usb) me dice "formato no válido"..
<victor_> has intentado al formato avi compatible?
<Triviox> Que programa (fácil de conf) me recomiendas para convertir a .avi "standard" digamos (con "la ventanita") no tenia problemas en eso, tons el dvd funciona bien..
<Triviox> como se cual es compatible :S?
<DavidReza> bl4ckc00k1e: le pusiste la transparencia a 0?
<bl4ckc00k1e> DavidReza, si, el tema es que no s eintegra sin bordes ni nada es como abrir uan terminal mas
<Triviox> en la pc los reproduzco sin problemas, el lio está para verlo en el dvd a través del usb..
<bl4ckc00k1e> estoy probando con altray y va mucho mejor
<DavidReza> como que probando con altray?
<bl4ckc00k1e> DavidReza, http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2010/06/integrar-gnome-terminal-escritorio.html
<bl4ckc00k1e> con eso ya estoy sobrado, ahora quiero saber como hacer la terminal mas grande
<bl4ckc00k1e> :D
<DavidReza> pues en el comando alltray le cambias las dimensiones
<DavidReza> ah, no, miento
<Tarrasquero> ese nu
<DavidReza> bl4ckc00k1e,  en el perfil que creaste, cambiale las dimensiones
<Tarrasquero> yeees
<bl4ckc00k1e> DavidReza, es que no encuentro esa opcio
<bl4ckc00k1e> mira que esto ymirando y nada
<Tarrasquero> pues editalo en gconf-editor
<bl4ckc00k1e> nunca toque eso, xD, por dodne busco? mucha carpeta xD
<Tarrasquero> :)
<Tarrasquero> apps
<Tarrasquero> o algo así
<Tarrasquero> busca gnome-terminal
<Tarrasquero> y la opcion maximice la marcas
<DavidReza> bl4ckc00k1e,  http://blogubuntu.com/cambiar-el-tamano-por-defecto-del-terminal/
<DavidReza> solo que te cambiaría el tamaño de todas las terminales, incluso las normales... supongo que el metodo de Tarrasquero hace lo mismo
<Tarrasquero> hmmmm
<DavidReza> también podrías usar 'Ctrl' + '+', pero es más bien como un zoom
<bl4ckc00k1e> DavidReza, perfecto, ya tengo tal como la queria, gracias por tu ayuda
<DavidReza> de nada :)
<bl4ckc00k1e> tengo otra pregunta, seguramente algo estupida
<bl4ckc00k1e> tengo wireshark y quiero ejecutarlo desde el menu como root
<bl4ckc00k1e> pongo en el cimando sudo wireshark y no lo ejecuta, que tengo que poner?
<bl4ckc00k1e> ya esta, era el comando gksudo -u root
<bl4ckc00k1e> alguien usa ubuntu one?
<bl4ckc00k1e> consume muchos recursos? tengo entendido qu tiene un limite de 2 gigas, los archivos que se copian ahi, son totalmente personales no?
<bl4ckc00k1e> hay forma de ampliar ese espacio?
<fosco_> bl4ckc00k1e: puedes obtener mas espacio pagando
<bl4ckc00k1e> fosco_, dodne puedo  mirar esos precios?
<fosco_> https://one.ubuntu.com/plans/#storage_panel
<kayzarg> hola como agrego el programa cairo-dock para que cada vez que encienda mi pc no lo tenga que abrir yo
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-15
<Guest690000> como puedo hacer un script q me mueva los mp3 de x carpeta a otra carpeta y??
<Guest690000> holaa
<Guest690000> como puedo hacer un script q me mueva los mp3 de x carpeta a otra carpeta y??
<Guest690000> aaa y son archivos sin extension escrita
<Guest690000> como puedo hacer un script q me mueva los mp3 de x carpeta a otra carpeta y??
<Guest690000> aaa y son archivos sin extension escrita
<DavidReza> oigan
<Guest690000> ?
<DavidReza> alguien me puede decir si esto tiene sentido? Mi mamá maneja programas de contaduría, y resulta que nos bloquearon las IP's de todas las computadoras en mi casa. Le pidieron a mi mama formatear su lap top, yo la formatié, le instale Iwndows Original y Kaspersky 2011, el chiste es que los del banco siguen diciendo que tiene virus porque nos piden hacer un ping a su host (www.hsbc.com.mx) y nos sale una dirección IP que "no es la que debe de ser"
<DavidReza> yo he probado en todas las computadoras de la casa hacerle ping a esa dirección y obviamente no recibo respuesta porque no stienen bloqueados, pero la IP que sale, es la misma
<Guest690000> DavidEeza y si escondes tu ip
<Guest690000> DavidReza mediante un proxy
<DavidReza> sinceramente, por un PING una compañía me puede decir que tengo virus?
<cousteau> "tiene un virus" = "no tenemos NPI de qué demonios pasa"
<DavidReza> podrían probar ustedes a hacer ping a esa dirección?
<DavidReza> www.hsbc.com.mx
<cousteau> "socorro, mi ordenador tiene un virus; cuando escribo se borra lo que había después" "¿no tendrás pulsada la tecla Insert?" "ah, sí, era eso"
<DavidReza> LOL
<DavidReza> haha
<cousteau> no responde a ping
<DavidReza> tampoco el mio......
<cousteau> pero me resuelve la DNS
<cousteau> como "200.16.39.10"
<cousteau> vamos, que no sólo tienes un virus, sino que nos has infectado a todos! maldito!!
<DavidReza> uhmm.. a mi me da otra DNS
<DavidReza> hahahaha
<cousteau> nslookup www.hsbc.com.mx -> 200.16.39.10
<cousteau> nslookup www.hsbc.com.mx 8.8.8.8 (usando las DNS de Google)
<cousteau> nslookup www.hsbc.com.mx 208.67.222.222 -> 200.16.52.10 (OpenDNS)
<DavidReza> pss las DNS de Google son esas, no?
<DavidReza> cousteau,  pero cuando le hiciste ping, que IP te dio?
<cousteau> con Google y DNS Advantage me da 200.16.39.10; con OpenDNS me da 200.16.52.10
<DavidReza> mmmm :/
<cousteau> DavidReza, te da a ti alguna de esas dns cuando (intentas) hacer ping?
<DavidReza> no
<cousteau> te da alguna que empieza por 200.16?
<DavidReza> PING www.hsbc.com.mx (8.14.249.78)
<cousteau> weird
<DavidReza> y al hacer ping a las que tu me diste, tampoco me resuelve
<DavidReza> intentare ponerlas en el navegador
<DavidReza> pss sí me abre la pagina que tú me das
<cousteau> http://ideone.com/81Y0W -> `whois` me da resultados distintos
<cousteau> el primero parece bueno (no sabía que whois también valía para IPs); el segundo es raro
<cousteau> IUSACELL CELULAR S.A.
<cousteau> ¿es tu compañía de teléfono?
<cousteau> "IUSACELL CELULAR S.A."
<DavidReza_> no
<DavidReza_> es Telmex
<cousteau> pues el 8.14... me apunta allí
<cousteau> los 200.16 (ambos) me dicen "owner: HSBC Mexico, S.A., Institucion de Banca Multiple ..."
<cousteau> así que... prueba cambiando los DNSç
<cousteau> ups
<NipSarm> hola a todos
<NipSarm> que distro puedo usar en una pentium 4 de 1.8 GHz con 256MB de ram y de video integrado
<cousteau> (y, si ni aún así funciona... quizá tenga que darles la razón a los del banco)
<cousteau> NipSarm, Lubuntu o Xubuntu
<DavidReza_> pero los DNS son los que me ofrece mi compañía de Internet
<cousteau> no creo que dé para Ubuntu
<cousteau> DavidReza_, los DNS que ofrece la compañía de internet suelen ser una birria
<cousteau> (yo uso ONO que es una compañía decente y me parecen una porquería...)
<DavidReza_> hahaha
<NipSarm> he probado el lubuntu desde un live usb  y da error
<DavidReza_> será que con usar los de Google
<DavidReza_> ?
<DavidReza_> Aquí en ubuntu, donde se cambian?
<cousteau> NipSarm, a lo mejor el error es de la imagen
<cousteau> DavidReza_, editas la conexión
<cousteau> pero puedes ver qué efecto daría si pones   nslookup dirección dns
<DavidReza_> ohh
<cousteau> ejemplo:   nslookup www.hsbc.com.mx 8.8.8.8
<DavidReza_> no sabía eso
<cousteau> o, si no pones la IP del servidor DNS, te la resuelve con el que tengas configurado
<DavidReza_> parece que si me funciona con la de
<DavidReza_> google
<DavidReza_> pero no logro cambiarlo en ubuntu....
<DavidReza_> ya edite la conexión
<DavidReza_> ah.. edite la cableada, haha
<cousteau> también se puede editar en el router... pero yo no sé cómo y además es distinto según el router
<DavidReza_> ya quedó
<DavidReza_> muchas gracias por la ayuda cousteau, veré si ya desbloquean a mi mama
<cousteau> supongo que lo tendrás en DHCP-Automático; tendrías que ponerlo en "DHCP - Sólo direcciones manuales"
<DavidReza_> eso hice
<cousteau> (y pasarle el antivirus no estaría de más)
<DavidReza_> De hecho dice
<cousteau> (a Windows, me refiero)
<DavidReza_> Solo direcciones automáticas
<cousteau> ah... eso
<cousteau> era algo así
<DavidReza_> lcomputadora de mi mama esta recien formateada, con software original
<DavidReza_> y con el Kaspersky de este año
<cousteau> tendrá un virus en el software original
<DavidReza_> que ganó el mejor antivirus  =P
<cousteau> "el Pecado Original"
<DavidReza_> se me hace que son las DNS de mi IPS
<DavidReza_> ISP*
<cousteau> qué DNS son?
<cousteau> a ver que lo pruebe
<Guest690000> <DavidReza_> pon las de google
<DavidReza_> mmm, como saberlo?
<DavidReza_> ya puse las de Google Guest690000
<Guest690000> en el rputer
<Guest690000> ok
<cousteau> DavidReza_, bueno... podrías volver a ponerlo en Automático, y hacer nslookup sin especificar el DNS
<cousteau> y te dirá: Server: 123.45.67.89
<DavidReza_> nslookup www.hsbc.com.mx;       Server  192.168.1.254;   Address:	192.168.1.254#53
<DavidReza_> esa dirección es la de mi router
<cousteau> (ah; si pones las DNS en el router tiene la ventaja de que se configura para _todos_ los PCs con DHCP)
<cousteau> hmm...
<cousteau> no creo que tengas un virus en el router
<DavidReza_> pss como te digo
<DavidReza_> son las DNS de mi ISP
<Guest690000> cousteau eso depende
<Guest690000> cousteau alomejor tiene windows CE
<Guest690000> cousteau XD
<DavidReza_> Windows CE?
<cousteau> Guest690000, me arranco los ojos
<Guest690000> para dispositivos embebidos
<Guest690000> o algo asi
<DavidReza_> :S
<cousteau> Windows Cacharros Edition
<DavidReza_> hahaha
<Guest690000> jajajaja
<cousteau> para poner en cacharros
<Guest690000> esodebe ser
<DavidReza_> para eso "existió" Windows ME
<cousteau> yo no entiendo para qué poner "Windows" ("ventanas") en dispositivos sin pantalla ni entorno gráfico
<Guest690000> Windows ME es la basura mas grande despues de vista
<DavidReza_> tal vez sí se dan un tiro
<Guest690000> cousteau eso no quiere decir q no tenga entorno grafico
<DavidReza_> pero bueno.. regresando a mi problema, realmente puede tener un router virus?
<cousteau> Guest690000, y cómo vas a acceder? por rdp?
<Guest690000> mmmm no creo
<cousteau> DavidReza_, respuesta corta... no
<cousteau> respuesta larga:
<cousteau> nnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooo
<Guest690000> cousteau cuando uno configura un router tiene interfaz grafica via web
<cousteau> Guest690000, pero eso no es entorno gráfico
<Guest690000> bueno como se llame
<DavidReza_> mmmmmm
<DavidReza_> a pesar de que ya me da otra IP, sigo sin poder accesar via web
<DavidReza_> hace rato que tu me diste una IP cousteau, si pude
<cousteau> es texto plano, HTML, en todo caso con imágenes... pero no es un entorno gráfico con ventanas, ratón, etc
<cousteau> DavidReza_, usaste las de google? 8.8.8.8
<DavidReza_> sí
<DavidReza_> el ping me da la dirección IP: 200.16.39.10
<DavidReza_> pero no resuelve
<DavidReza_> y las que tú pusiste con OpenDNS
<DavidReza_> http://200.16.52.10/, http://200.16.39.10/
<DavidReza_> si me funcionan
<cousteau> si te da la dirección es que sí resuelve
<cousteau> y la segunda es lo mismo que has puesto al principio
<DavidReza_> es verdad
<cousteau> por cierto... http://www.geoiptool.com/?IP=200.16.39.10 - http://www.geoiptool.com/?IP=8.14.249.78
<DavidReza_> juas.....
<cousteau> el primero apunta a México DF y el segundo a Culiacán (están cerca, pero no en el mismo sitio)
<DavidReza_> y yo vivo a un lado de Mexico DF
<cousteau> a qué lado? al norte?
<DavidReza_> mmm, al oeste
<DavidReza_> el DF queda a 1 hr
<cousteau> qué cosa más rara... bueno, me voy a dormir
<doolph> holaaa
<comfusion> hola raiz (/) de qeu tamaño tiene que ser?
<comfusion> area de intercambio es swap?
<doolph> cuanto ram tienes?
<doolph> y de cuanto es tu disco
<comfusion> 2 gb
<comfusion> y total solo tengo 15 gb para linux
<comfusion> puedo usar eiserfs para raiz no?
<comfusion> reiserfs*
<doolph> bueno
<doolph> yo no se cual es la diferencia
<doolph> yo solo uso ext4
<comfusion> pero dicen que es màs rapido
<comfusion> y por probrar no pasa nada
<doolph> si
<doolph> create 2 particiones
<comfusion> la extendida
<Guest690000> hola
<comfusion> y raiz
<comfusion> no?
<doolph> naa
<Guest690000> hay algun otro modo de suspender ubuntu
<doolph> solo creas una primaria
<doolph> ponle como 14.5gb
<doolph> y lo q queda ponle de swap y listo
<comfusion> esa es la que dice area de intercamio no?
<doolph> si
<Guest690000> hay algun otro modo de suspender ubuntu
<doolph> y la verdad creo q ext4 es mejor q reiserf
<doolph> sino fuera asi todo el mundo usara el otro
<comfusion> pero erà que es muy nuevo
<doolph> Guest690000, explicate, tienes una laptop?
<Guest690000> si
<Guest690000> un netbook
<doolph> q problema tienes
<Guest690000> no suspende
<Guest690000> ya reporte el bug
<Guest690000> habra otra forma de susperderlo
<doolph> y ya intentaste configurarlo
<doolph> System ->Power Management
<Guest690000> si
<Guest690000> y nada
<doolph> cuando cierras la tapa
<doolph> q pasa
<Guest690000> se suspende, pero reinicia a la vez
<Guest690000> hibernando tambien pasa lo mismo
<doolph> o sea se reinicia cuando trata de prenderse
<Guest690000> no
<doolph> entonces
<Guest690000> se reinicia al suspender
<Guest690000> o hibernar
<doolph> q marca es esa laptop
<Guest690000> hasee
<Guest690000> es china
<doolph> mmm
<Guest690000> si quieres te paso el lshw
<doolph> intenta con esto a ver si te soluciona
<doolph> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2835450&postcount=13
<Guest690000> doolph, es necesario reiniciar despues de hacerlo?
<doolph> solo haz la primera parte
<doolph> la 2nda es ponerlo como estaba
<Guest690000> ok
<doolph> no creo que necesite reiniciar
<doolph> pero por si acaso
<Guest690000> ok
<Guest690000> entonces pruebo
<Guest690000> gracias :D
<cryss> Hola, existe alguna idea para que al prender ubuntu, monte automaticamente mis otros discos duros?
<Guest690000> <doolph> nop
<doolph> nada
<Guest690000> <doolph> osea suspende bien e hiberna bien, pero reinicia enseguida
<Guest690000> no se apaga
<doolph> y tas usando el 10.10?
<Guest690000> si
<Guest690000> con el 10.04 pasaba lo mismo
<doolph> y en tu bios de esa maquina
<Guest690000> ya revise
<doolph> tendra alguna opcion del acpi o algo asi
<Guest690000> todo bien
<Guest690000> no tiene esa opcion
<doolph> desabilita eso
<Guest690000> no puedo
<Guest690000> y me da miedo instalar openbios
<Guest690000> osea
<ACERO> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Guest690000> si puedo recuperar la bios anterior lo hago
<doolph> usa este comando a verapmsleep
<doolph> apmsleep
<Guest690000> ok
<Guest690000> seguramente se va areiniciar
<Guest690000> me desconecto en 3 2 1
<Guest690000> no funciona
<Guest690000> me sale un menu de ayuda
<doolph> tienes algun usb conectado?
<Guest690000> no
<Guest690000> me sale esto
<Guest690000> apmsleep [+]hh:mm
<Guest690000> q tengo q poner un argumentp
<doolph> sudo apmsleep +00:01
<Guest690000> ok
<Guest690000> me sale apmsleep: Your kernel does not support APM.
<Guest690000> apmsleep: Recompile kernel with APM and /dev/rtc support
<doolph> vamos a probar algo
<doolph> sudo modprobe -r xhci
<Guest690000> ok
<Guest690000> FATAL: Module xhci not found.
<cryss> Hola, existe alguna idea para que al prender ubuntu, monte automaticamente mis otros discos duros?
<doolph> cryss, son internos?
<cryss> doolph: si de echo son particiones
<cryss> doolph: lo que pasa es que no se montan
<cryss> me toca abrirlos con anutilus para que se monten
<doolph> y son ntfs or ext4
<Guest690000> cryss haz esto
<Guest690000> cryss aa eso son ntfs?
<cryss> si :(
<Guest690000> ok
<Guest690000> entonces
<Guest690000> en un terminal pon esto
<Guest690000> sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<cryss> qe hace eso?
<Guest690000> instala una herramienta para configurar el montaje de partiicones ntfs
<doolph> necesitas Storage Device Manager
<doolph> buscalo en el software center
<cryss> Guest690000: esque ellas funcionan bien
<cryss> lo que pasa es que no se montan automaticamente
<doolph> realmente no necesitas el ntfsprogs
<Guest690000> cryss si pero es para q se automonten al inicio
<doolph> el storage device te configura el fstab automaticamente
<Guest690000> cryss hazle caso a doolph mejor
<cryss> ok
<cryss> ya lo estoy instalando y ahora doolph
<doolph> configuralo
<doolph> y asegurate que en options tengas esto: defaults,users,noauto
<Guest690000> doolph ahora mi turno jeje
<doolph> Guest690000,  la verdad jamas me ha pasado tu problema asi q no se ando googleando
<Guest690000> doolph yo igual, gracias por la ayuda
<cryss> doolph: como lo configuro?
<doolph> cryss, tienes q ponerlo como ntfs, poner el punto de montaje (/mnt/discoWINDOWS)
<doolph> y luego en options poner lo q te puse
<cryss> si pero como abro el stirage device manager?
<cryss> osea no se nada de esto que debo hacer?
<doolph> buscalo en system
<cryss> despues d ebajarlo por el centro de software
<doolph> creo q es sencillo
<doolph> por sentido comun lo puedes poner bien
<doolph> daaaaannnnnnnnn
<doolph> se fue el agua
<doolph> y no me he bañado jaaja
<Guest690000> doolph
<Guest690000> doolph recomiendas instalar openbios?
<jimlestat> buenas
<Guest690000> 0/
<jimlestat> alguien me ayuda
<DavidReza> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<jimlestat> quiero ponerle subtitulos a una video con avidemux
<jimlestat> pero he hecho los paso k he leido pero al parecer tengo problemas con la ttf
<jimlestat> la k no c ke es
<jimlestat> o para k sire
<jimlestat> sirve
<cryss> por que obtengo esto: y=(1/2)x+/2
<cryss> XD
<cryss> error
<cryss> por que obtengo esto: root@ligool:/var/www# cp lib ligool cp: omitting directory `lib'
<jimlestat> alguien sabe
<cryss> !ttf
<kubot> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<cryss> jimlestat: !ttf
<jimlestat> si asi dice en una ventana
<jimlestat> pero realmete no se  que es
<jimlestat> dice font (TTF)
<cryss> jimlestat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<cryss> por que obtengo esto: root@ligool:/var/www# cp lib ligool cp: omitting directory `lib'
<wolf23> buenas noche
<cryss> wolf23: buenas noches
<wolf23> cryss,  gracias como estas
<cryss> bn bn wolf23
<wolf23> tu tienes idea como encontrar controladores para un pc de un amigo mio
<wolf23> es que formatie el pc de el pero no pude conseguir los controladores
<wolf23> cryss,  estas?
<xangua> los controladores ya vienen incluidos en el kernel o los descargas de la página del autor en caso de ser controladores no libres
<xangua> y eso de ayudar al amigo de un amigo no funciona muy bien por irc :S
<cryss> wolf23: si
<cryss> xangua: tiene la razon wolf23  los controladores ya estan ahi la gran mayoria
<wolf23> yo tengo un archivo de texto donde dice todos los controladores
<wolf23> como puedo hacer para mostrar a ustedes
<wolf23> ?
<cryss> wolf23: no amigo, al instalar ubuntu ya estos controladores se configuran correctamente
<cryss> wolf23: eso se utiliza  para windows no para ubuntu
<wolf23> si es para windows xp
<wolf23> no ubuntu
<cryss> oye esto e sun canal de soporte ubuntu no windows
<cryss> aqui no pidas ayuda para windows
<wolf23> yo uso ubuntu, pero estoy pidiendo una ayuda
<cryss> si pero aqui nadie te va ayudar con windows wolf23
<Gargadon> quiere soporte para windows? vaya a un canal/foro/sitio web de windows
<cryss> si
<lobo> hola quiero dar un curso basico de linux para gente que no sepa y asi sacar algo de dinero alguien tiene algun manual o guia que conosca y que pueda dar?
<Guest65077> hola quiero dar un curso basico de linux para gente que no sepa y asi sacar algo de dinero alguien tiene algun manual o guia que conosca y que pueda dar?
<dzup2> google tiene como un millon
<dzup2> ...o mas.
<dzup2> no todo esta escrito en un solo manual, necesitas leer varios
<Guest65077> pues si se de hecho pero no se como referencia que enseñar..
<Guest65077> basicamente
<Guest65077> pero ya encontre una guia
<dzup2> ...y el mejor manual es el manual que publica la distribucion que estes usando y vayas a usar, tan facil como ir a tu www.ubuntu.com y leer los manuales, faqs etc
<xangua> !manual
<kubot> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dzup2> !linux manual
<kubot> dzup2: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<xangua> pss para eneñar algunos son buenos, muchos no......
<dzup2> ahh es asi
<dzup2> !google "linux manual"
<kubot> Aprenda LINUX: <http://mat21.etsii.upm.es/ayudainf/aprendainf/Linux/Linux.pdf>; MANUAL DE LINUX: <http://www.ice.udl.cat/udv/manuals/linux.pdf>; elhacker.NET - Manuales y Tutoriales Linux: <http://www.elhacker.net/Linux.html>; TLDP-ES: Manuales: <http://es.tldp.org/htmls/manuales.html>; Manual de linux - Monografias.com: <http://www.monografias.com/trabajos13/mabas/mabas.shtml>; LINUX. (1 more message)
<dzup2> el de elhacker.net es cochinada
<Guest65077> entonces hay que nacer con el toque maestro....
<dzup2> ni pierdas el tiempo en ese site, son puros trolls
<Guest65077> pero como dije es basico para principiantes...
<Guest65077> espero no desesperarme al empezar explicarle
<Guest65077> s
<dzup2> ahi hay varios
<Guest65077> si ya estoy bajando uno
<dzup2> no se desespere, lease 1 vaya por otro, y otro y mas ...ya despues vaz a ir por manuales "especificos" a lo que quiera hacer...pero eso solo lo da el tiempo y experiencia
<Guest65077> pues si...
<dzup2> creo que usted devera comenzar con un manual de historia sobre linux, de ahi se pasa a uno de comandos linux, y de ahi lease uno para migrar de windows a linux, etc
<dzup2> ...terminas con compilacion de kernel, montar bind, named etc
<Guest65077> jaja es que si se de linux pero lo que no se es que explicarles o sea como guiarme... se la historia comandos migracion algo de programacion ...pero claro hay cosas que no se tambien...
<dzup2> ya que se enfade de linux vayase a BSD ...haga lo mismo y jamas regrese a linux heh
<Guest65077> se que bsd es muy fregon es los filtros pero cheque la instalacion y tiene su chiste...
<Guest65077> pero pues usarlo en redes seria lo mejor... pero como dije tiene su chiste...
<dzup2> ni tanto, solo ponga su / en una particion "primaria", riegue lo demas en otras particiones y ya va
<Guest65077> el debian esta usando el kernel de bsd ...como opcional...
<dzup2> mucha gente quiere instalar bsd en una secundaria, eso no se puede, porque ...muchas razones
<dzup2> no es lo mismo, si quiere bsd ponga bsd
<dzup2> ...o quien sabe
<dzup2> ...necesito leer algunos manuales de debian-bsd heh
<Guest65077> tu que bsd usas?
<dzup2> freebsd
<Guest65077> y que diferencia sientes a linux
<dzup2> si le explico aqui nos banean por offtopic
<Guest65077> ok
<dzup2> aparte ese tema ya esta muy quemado, vea google
<dzup2> |google "diferencias entre linux y bsd"
<dzup2> !google "diferencias entre linux y bsd"
<kubot> Comparemos BSD y Linux: <http://www.freebsd.org/doc/es/articles/explaining-bsd/x99.html>; [Linux-BSD] Las principales diferencias entre Linux y Free BSD ...: <http://www.ajaxman.net/724/linux-bsd-las-principales-diferencias-entre-linux-y-free-bsd/>; Diferencias (-o semejanzas) “BSD – GNU/Linux” « The::Beastieux: <http://saforas.wordpress.com/2008/02/16/diferencias-o-semejanzas-bsd- (2 more messages)
<Guest65077> jajaja si eso si .. deja leo un manual que baje ... y gracias por la ayuda...
<dzup2> !more
<kubot> gnulinux/>; La distribución Aprendiendo de Jesús de OpenBSD como Sistema de ...: <http://structio.sourceforge.net/guias/usuario_OpenBSD/>; Comparando GNU/Linux con FreeBSD » VivaBSD!: <http://www.vivabsd.com.ar/distros/linux-vs-freebsd>; 10 diferencias entre Linux y BSD | MuyLinux: <http://www.muylinux.com/2010/08/05/10-diferencias-entre-linux-y-bsd/>; 9 - Migrando desde un sistema Linux - (1 more message)
<dzup2> !more
<kubot> OpenBSD: <http://www.openbsd.org/faq/es/faq9.html>; ¿Cuales son las Diferencias entre Linux y OpenBsd o Free DSD ...: <http://espanol.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100417235745AAkFRKn>
<Guest65077> jaja
<dzup2> Guest65077: algunas http://www.ajaxman.net/724/linux-bsd-las-principales-diferencias-entre-linux-y-free-bsd/
<Guest65077> ok deja leo ese... a ver que tal si me convence el bsd
<t0ken_> tengo una acer aspire con ubuntu 10.10 y detecta la bateria es bat1 pero mi problema es que siempre muestar que esta cargada aunque tenga solamente la mitad de carga
<fosco_> t0ken_, abre un terminal y ejecuta acpi -V
<fosco_> a ver si así lo muestra bien
<t0ken_> fosco_ Battery 0: Unknown, 0%, rate information unavailable
<t0ken_> Battery 0: design capacity 4400 mAh, last full capacity 4400 mAh = 100%
<t0ken_> fosco_  no esta bien vdd
<fosco_> no, parece que no lo detecta bien
<fosco_> prueba con lm-sensors
<t0ken_> es una acer aspire
<t0ken_> jorge@Aspire:~$ lm-sensors
<t0ken_> lm-sensors: orden no encontrada
<t0ken_> es sudo ml-sensor?
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors && sudo sensors-detect && sensors
<fosco_> responde yes a todo lo que te pregunte
<t0ken_> jorge@Aspire:~$ sensors
<t0ken_> acpitz-virtual-0
<t0ken_> Adapter: Virtual device
<t0ken_> temp1:       +40.0°C  (crit = +105.0°C)
<fosco_> no lo pegues aqui
<t0ken_> eso me salio
<fosco_> es posible que te haya dicho que necesitas cargar unos modulos
<t0ken_> sorry pense que solo era una linea
<t0ken_> pues solo me salio eso
<t0ken_> y le puse yes a todo
<t0ken_> y solo me salio lo que te pegue aqui
<fosco_> fijate en si te ha dicho que debes cargar unos modulos
<fosco_> si te lo ha dicho reinicia para que se carguen
<t0ken_> ok
<fosco_> si no te lo ha dicho es que no puedes obtener más informacion de tu hardware
<t0ken_> ok
<t0ken_> Sorry, no sensors were detected.
<t0ken_> This is relatively common on laptops, where thermal management is
<t0ken_> handled by ACPI rather than the OS.
<fosco_> pues dice q acpi -V es tu mejor opcion
<t0ken_> me sigue saliendo lo mismo de la bateria
<fosco_> pues es lo q hay
<t0ken_> osea que nada puedo hacer :S
<fosco_> quizá con las futuras actualizaciones del kernel se arregle
<t0ken_> ok
<t0ken_> ojala y si
<t0ken_> por que despues se me apaga a mediot rabajo jajaja
<fosco_> se quedó sin batería
<arlosirc> el dbuenas. cómo consigo no mostrar mis particiones en el montador de discos del panel de gnome por favor?
<Zuhaitz> Hi
<nemo-II> buenos dias
<javila> Saludos a la sala.
<jordi_> hola
<jordi_> alguien en la sala que entienda de kdenlive?
<tjc_> buenas tardes a todos!tengo un pequeño problema cuando conecto mi iphone iOS 4.2.1 no lo reconoce y me saca el siguente mensaje: dbus error org.freedesktop.dbus.error.noreply message did not receive a reply timeout by message bus
<tjc_> me pueden ayudar_
<tjc_> ?
<fosco_> tjc_, http://www.fenrique.com/blog/2010/12/11/iphone-con-ios-4-2-1-en-ubuntu/
<tjc_> MUCHAS GRACIAS
<tjc_> FUNCIONO
<fosco_> de nada, lo unico q hice fue poner lo que dijiste en google
<tjc_> @fosco una pregunta mas!intente instalar el google earth pero no pude descarge el deb lo abri con el software center pero nada
<tjc_> alguna sugerencia?
<fosco_> http://www.atareao.es/ubuntu/software-para-tu-ubuntu/instalar-google-earth-en-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<darkjackaho> hola a tod@s
<darkjackaho> muy buenos días
<darkjackaho> tengo una pregunta y no se si podéis ayudarme
<darkjackaho> lo agradecería mucho
<seyacat> pregunta de una darkjackaho sin preambulos
<darkjackaho> como puedo cambiar el puerto en x11vnc de 5900 a 443?
<darkjackaho> seyacat: sabes como hacerlo? gracias..
<seyacat> lo arrancas por linea de comandos? o como servicio?
<seyacat> lo estoy instalando
<darkjackaho> lo arranco por cli
<darkjackaho> en este momento tengo puesto el 5900 pero tengo firewall en el trabajo y necesito pasar por el puerto https
<darkjackaho> a mi ordenador de casa
<charrua> el cliente grafico x11vncserver posee la opcion de cambiarle el puerto
<seyacat> asi leo, en el manual por linea de comando tambien es facil  -rfbport str
<darkjackaho> ahora miro, gracias
<tjc_> @fosco estoy en ello!
<seyacat> darkjackaho, yo recomiendo nx, se conecta por ssh, aunque el pero es que no es libre
<darkjackaho> lo quería usar en x11vnc vnc-java
<tjc_> otra pregunta: en mi pc tengo instalado windows y ubuntu!como puedo pasar de un systema operativo al otro sin tener q reiniciar?
<darkjackaho> para aceder desde web
<darkjackaho> pero solo veo el puerto 5900
<fosco_> tjc_, no puedes, es necesario reiniciar
<tjc_> pfff
<tjc_> ok
<seyacat> tjc_, podrias virtualizar la particion de XP como vmdk (me parece), pero creo que no es del todo recomendable
<tjc_> @fosco: tjc@tjc-CELSIUS-W280:~$ sudo dpkg -i googleearth_5.2.1.1588+0.5.7-1_amd64.deb
<tjc_> dpkg: error processing googleearth_5.2.1.1588+0.5.7-1_amd64.deb (--install):
<tjc_>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<tjc_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tjc_>  googleearth_5.2.1.1588+0.5.7-1_amd64.deb
<darkjackaho> charrua: como cambio el puerto?
<fosco_> darkjackaho, ya te lo han dicho -rfbport puerto
<charrua> tienes x11vncserver instalado
<charrua> al abrirlo te pone una ventana que tiene la opion de cambiarlo
<darkjackaho> me sale un error al ejecutarlo
<darkjackaho> charrua: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567305/
<darkjackaho> tengo x11vnc no x11vncserver
<darkjackaho> de igual manera es server no client
<charrua> si es eso
<darkjackaho> una posible solucion sería redireccionar el puerto 80 del dyndns al 5900 pero pasaría por el fw del router y el me deja solo el port forwarding no el port server
<charrua> http://www.esdebian.org/wiki/conexiones-remotas-seguras-ssh-encapsulado-o-tunneling-trafico-vnc
<charrua> yo estuve leyendo ese manual
<darkjackaho> gracias
<charrua> aun no lo he utilizado por que no he configurado la pc remota
<charrua> lo unico que he utilizado es visor de escritorio remoto
<charrua> colocando la ip
 * alexneb_ a come!!!
<Eric____> hola  amigos  una  consulta  cual   es  la  forma  correcta  de conectarse por  el   ftp ?
<Eric____> es  decir  estoy  subiendo   archivos
<erUSUL> Eric____: con culaquier cliente que prefieras. por ejemplo Lugares>Conectar con Servidor
<Eric____> no hermano
<Eric____> lo hago manualmente
<khalid_> hola brahem
<erUSUL> Eric____: manualmente que significa? en terminal ? entonces usa lftp entonces
<Eric____> sip
<khalid_> algien sabe algo sobre el servedor asteriks
<khalid_> algien mi puede de ser si hay una sala de servedores o habla solo de los servedores de linux
<Eric____> servedor ? is a  kind of  joke?
<erUSUL> khalid_:  #ubuntu-server en ingles
<khalid_> gracias
<khalid_> no hay en spañol
<erUSUL> que yo sepa no. este canal es lo que hay. quizá mas tarde haya gente que haya usado asterisk
<recorcholisss> Hello :)
<recorcholisss> Estoy grabando con Brasero y me dice:  "de tal jerarquía de archivos y grabarla, pero el soporte no se podrá leer en todos los sistemas operativos."
<recorcholisss> cómo hago para que me funcione en todos los sistemas operativos? :S
<recorcholisss> Algunos archivos tienen un candadito... (root)
<recorcholisss> Heeeeeeelp! A ver, ok, meto un CD y me aparece Brasero con muchos archivos con candadito, no puedo borrarlos... Me logueo como root, pongo el CD, no hay ningún archivo, intento entrar por /media/, no aparece el CD, yo sólo quiero grabar un archivo (uno sólo) y los demás no, qué hago T-T
<riveryk> quien me puede ayudar.... los videos que cargo de youtube o cualquier otra pagina no me estan gaurdando en la carpeta tmp para poderlos poner como .flv .... quien me dice que pasa??
<recorcholisss> riveryk: tienes que esperar a que se terminen de cargar los vídeos? xD
<riveryk> recorcholisss si ya cargados del todo y nada no me salen en la carpeta
<riveryk> recorcholisss: si ya cargados del todo y nada no me salen en la carpeta
<debsan> tal vez ya no se cargan en la carpeta tmp
<riveryk> en donde los puedo encontrar entonces?
<recorcholisss> ~/.firefox ¿?
<riveryk> es que ps hace poco guardaban ahi y de un momento a otro dejaron de guardar
<recorcholisss> umount: /home/corcho/virtual-drives/1 no está en fstab (y usted no es el usuario root) ayuda por favor T.T
<fosco_> riveryk, el flash 10.2 ya no guarda los archivos en /tmp
<fosco_> una gracia más que nos regala adobe
<Eric____> hola  alguien ha  escuchado   de  motion ?
<fosco_> !ot | Eric____
<kubot> Eric____: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<riveryk> fosco_ y entonces como hago para recuperar eso
<fosco_> no tengo muy claro donde los guarda ahora
<fosco_> creo que por algún sitio escondido en ~/.mozilla/firefox
<riveryk> mmmm
<riveryk> pero entonces los tengo que cargar en firefox me imagino
<fosco_> antes tambien, eso no ha cambiado
<phack_93dragon> como arreglo mis escritorio bien ?? he visto wallpapers enchulados y se ven genial pero no se como hacerlo
<fosco_> phack_93dragon, está todo en sistema - preferencias - apariencia
<phack_93dragon> emerald es un gestor de ventanas???
<erUSUL> no
<erUSUL> !emerald
<kubot> Emerald es un decorador de ventanas para Compiz que esta obsoleto y tiene bugs que no serán reparados. No se recomienda su uso en instalaciones nuevas. Ver !compiz
<cossier> erUSUL, y el sustituto de emerald cual sera entonces?
<erUSUL> cossier: el gtkdecorator o algo asi. simplemente emula el look and feel de metacity de forma que los temas de uno valgan para el otro
<cossier> ok
<erUSUL> !info compiz-gnome
<kubot> erUSUL: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<erUSUL> cachis
<erUSUL> compiz-gnome - OpenGL window and compositing manager - GNOME window decorator
<Shazaum> :|
<ha_ny> hola, cómo puedo abrir un programa cli silenciosamente? o sea sin que me salga la ventanita de la terminal
<fosco_> ha_ny, pulsa alt+f2 y en el cuadro de texto que aparece escribe el comando que quieres lanzar
<VADER> hola gente
<ha_ny> gracias
<phack_93dragon> ola es splash screen se puede canbiar?
<TrueNhero> /usr/share/ADM_scripts/auto/Optical Disc/DVD.js: line 12: Msg: ReferenceError: QT_TR_NOOP is not defined
<TrueNhero> avidemux no encuentra los auto
<fosco_> phack_93dragon, se puede cambiar, aunque es algo delicado, yo de momento lo dejaría como está
<TheKernel> alguno controla gimp
<TheKernel> eh cerrado  la ventanita de la derecha y no tengo idea de como abrila ahora
<Chichar> buenas tardes
<TrueNhero> como copio un dvd que tiene rayones, para que me salte esos rayones y siga con la copia, y no solo me copie hasta donde esta el primer rayon, es de video
<m4v> eh, si no se puede copiar no se puede copiar. No creo que puedas decir de donde a donde copiar.
<cossier> TrueNhero, prueba a limpiarlo con algodon y alcohol
<mint> holas
<Sapote> hola gente
<seyacat> hola
<phack_93dragon> como creo una copia de seguridad de ubuntu??
<NooBoontoo> Tengo este problema: Cada vez que entro a Ubuntu y quiero abrir Blender, tengo que ir a /dev y cambiar permisos a nvidiactl y nvidia0, Y DESPUES  nvidia-settings para arreglar my resolucion de pantalla, no sirve de nada guardaro aun estando en root, no se graba, cada vez que entro tengo que hgacer la misma operacion
<NooBoontoo> Hay alguna forma de arreglar esto?
<axjota> ayuda con vmware
<axjota> no logro montar el cd-rom con las tools de vmware ....
<axjota> no logro montar el cd-rom con las tools de vmware ....
<axjota> uso ubuntu 9.10 server
<axjota> aloo
<Eric____> hola  como   estan
<axjota>  no logro montar el cd-rom con las tools de vmware ....
<axjota>  no logro montar el cd-rom con las tools de vmware ....
<axjota> : uso ubuntu 9.10 server
<axjota> no logro montar el cd-rom con las tools de vmware ....
<axjota>  no logro montar el cd-rom con las tools de vmware ....
<axjota> : uso ubuntu 9.10 server
<axjota> ..
<arielsanflo> buena tarde para todos
<arielsanflo> alquien me ayuda
<NooBoontoo> Tengo este problema: Cada vez que entro a Ubuntu y quiero abrir Blender, tengo que ir a /dev y cambiar permisos a nvidiactl y nvidia0, Y DESPUES  nvidia-settings para arreglar my resolucion de pantalla, no sirve de nada guardaro aun estando en root, no se graba, cada vez que entro tengo que hgacer la misma operacion
<NooBoontoo> Hay alguna forma de arreglar esto?
<Eric____> ?
<NooBoontoo> Tengo este problema: Cada vez que entro a Ubuntu y quiero abrir Blender, tengo que ir a /dev y cambiar permisos a nvidiactl y nvidia0, Y DESPUES  nvidia-settings para arreglar my resolucion de pantalla, no sirve de nada guardaro aun estando en root, no se graba, cada vez que entro tengo que hgacer la misma operacion
<seyacat> ?
<axjota> no logro montar el cd-rom con las tools de vmware ....
<axjota>  no logro montar el cd-rom con las tools de vmware ....
<axjota>  uso ubuntu 9.10 server
<erAbuelo> buenas
<recorcholisss> Hola. Tengo un archivo id=0     ; cómo le puedo decir que no sea un archivo propietario de root?
<erAbuelo> con chown
<recorcholisss> abuelo: lol, es cietyo, ty
<Eric____> hola amigos  estoy  tratando   de  hacer  funcionar un  demonio  motion
<Eric____> pero no lo puedo  hacer  alguna ayuda ?
<m4v> que es el demonio motion?
<m4v> que error da?
<erAbuelo> ??
<TrueNhero> como pudo formatear una SD?
<file_not_found> hola, como va todo?
<recorcholisss> Hola. cómo puedo descargar Ubuntu?
<recorcholisss> Entro a http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download y elijo Ubuntu 10.05 64 bits pero cómo puedo descargarlo?
<file_not_found> desde www.ubuntu.com
<recorcholisss> El botón amarillo es para 10.10 32 bits...
<recorcholisss> bueno, naranjote xd
<recorcholisss> 10.04*
<file_not_found> Download Ubuntu Desktop Edition
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: tiene que haber un enlace que pone mas opciones de descaqrga o algo asi
<file_not_found> abajo tenes para seleccionar
<file_not_found> 32 o 64 bits
<xangua> el botonsote enorme naranja que dice 'start download' :S
<file_not_found> como hago para que el cubo de escritorio se vea suavizado en los bordes y no cortados los bordes?
<recorcholisss> file: em.. compiz?
<recorcholisss> erUSUL: voy a buscar
<recorcholisss> listo, descargando por torrent :)
<file_not_found> si, compiz
<recorcholisss> bb
<recorcholisss> Hola. Tengo un USB que tiene de nombre (es un cuadradito de texto que pone 00 12) y yo quiero ponerle un nombre con letras, cómo puedo hacerlo?
<recorcholisss> media$ ls
<recorcholisss> ?  floppy  floppy0
<pipo65> buenas
 * alexneb__ se despide... ta mañana terricolas Ö/
<LinuxO> miren señores, disculpen que venga asì, pero estoy cansado de esto
<LinuxO> mi Ubuntu server siempre pierde el /
<LinuxO> todas las particiones estàn perfectas pero la raíz se daña completamente se hace pedazos
<erUSUL> LinuxO: peirde el / ?? que significa eso?
<LinuxO> pierde todos los archivos ni siquiera queda algo util
<LinuxO> ya me pasó 3 veces
<LinuxO> se corta la luz, arranca el servidor y se daña todo??
<erUSUL> LinuxO: parece un fallo de hardware. no será que el disco se muere?
<LinuxO> he observado también que ubuntu no hace un fsck casi nunca siempre los saltea, qué es eso?
<LinuxO> erUSUL, ya cambié el disco dos veces
<LinuxO> nuevos, cero kilómetro
<erUSUL> LinuxO: ahh dices despues de un corte de luz. a mi me paso una vez. que sistema de archivos usas en root?
<LinuxO> ext4
<LinuxO> y tengo ext4 en todas las particiones pero la ùnica afectada es la raíz
<LinuxO> no entiendo por qué :S
<erUSUL> LinuxO: puedes poner la linea de fstab de la particion root?
<LinuxO>  /var /usr /home /tmp /var/tmp todas son particiones independientes, pero la / se daña
<LinuxO> en pastebin, cierto?
<erUSUL> LinuxO: bueno es la que normalmente está en uso en todo momento mas facil que en el corte de luz se produzca una mala escritura
<LinuxO> http://pastebin.com/1S0XB4tZ
<erUSUL> que version de ubuntu?
<LinuxO> 10.04
<LinuxO> pero me pasó en una anterior también
<LinuxO> en la 9
<LinuxO> por eso estoy cansado :P
<erUSUL> LinuxO: si tienes noatime y nodiratime entonces relatime sobra
<LinuxO> tomé medidas y resguardo un /etc por semana
<LinuxO> erUSUL, es probable pero no debería afectar en eso, todas las demás están igual
<LinuxO> erUSUL, lo raro es que todas las demás particiones salvo /boot están clean :S
<LinuxO> aparte tengo UPS con batería :S
<erUSUL> LinuxO: la verdad no se you añadiria data=ordered a las opciones como medida preventiva
<LinuxO> mirá si no tiene tiempo de cerrar el sistema o volcar a disco
<LinuxO> como se puede dañar tan así??
<erUSUL> LinuxO: como dije ami me ha pasado eso solo una vez con jfs... perdi el directorio /etc/
<LinuxO> ni siquiera las copias de seguridad del superbloque sirven
<LinuxO> todo el sistema está hecho pedacitos
<LinuxO> lo recupero y lost+found es lo único que queda
<erUSUL> o data=journal
<LinuxO> algo totalmente inservible me sale más a cuenta reinstalar el sistema
<LinuxO> hay alguna forma de
<LinuxO> de recuperar el raíz y obligar al instalador de paquetes a reinstalar todo otra vez?
<LinuxO> para no tener que hacerlo yo a mano?
<LinuxO> mira, antes tenía reiserfs y me iba mejor
<erUSUL> podrias guardar una imagen de la particion ( fsarchiver o clonezilla ) para recuperar con un livecd
<LinuxO> creo que al raíz lo voy a dejar con reiserfs
<erUSUL> LinuxO: puedes probar eso tb. o xfs
<LinuxO> erUSUL, si la partición es de sólo 3 gigas me entra en un dvd
<LinuxO> aparte, mira
<LinuxO> ni siquiera queda la etiqueta de ext4
<LinuxO> o sea, el sistema mismo no sabe qué es esa partición
<LinuxO> todas me figuran ext4 como debe ser y con su etiqueta de volumen, pero la raíz perdió todo
<erAbuelo> re buenas
<erUSUL> es lo que te puedo decir. es muy raro lo que dices nunca hoy de algo tan reproducible
<erUSUL> LinuxO: repito por si se te paso si tienes noatime y nodiratime entonces relatime sobra
<erUSUL> LinuxO: repito por si se te paso yo añadiria data=journal o data=ordered a las opciones como medida preventiva
<LinuxO> erUSUL, lo dejé porque estaba probando no quitando atime, para no olvidarme
<LinuxO> http://img510.imageshack.us/i/raizdestruido.png/
<LinuxO> lo ves??? =/
<LinuxO> me desconcierta :P
<LinuxO> todo está perfectoooo, excepto el raíz, es un chiste :P hasta estoy sospechando de que alguien lo esté haciendo :S
<LinuxO> jjuaaa, nooo todo está en lost+found :/
<LinuxO> y no tiene nombres razonables todo se llama #0001203
<LinuxO> no, es un asco
<LinuxO> la voy a desintegrar a esa partición la voy a hacer reiserfs no sirve de nada que sea ext4
<LinuxO> el reiserfs me falla pero no pierde archivos tan arrechamente
<erAbuelo> no creo que sea cosa del ext4
<LinuxO> y que va a ser entonces
<LinuxO> aaah tengo logs sanitos
<LinuxO> voy a agarrar los logs a ver
<erAbuelo> siempre pasa despues de un apagado incorrecto ?
<LinuxO> Feb 15 16:07:35 servidor kernel: [ 7638.897712] EXT4-fs error (device dm-0): ext4_readdir: directory #261 contains a hole at offset 0
<dabor> LinuxO, nunca perdí un archivo en ext4
<LinuxO> yo ya van como 3 veces y me tiene cansado
<LinuxO> a mi se me hace a que es el ubuntu que no hace un fsck luego de un mal apagado
<LinuxO> porque siempre lo tengo que hacer a mano y encuentra problemas
<LinuxO> en cualquier ubuntu
<ivedci89> LinuxO ext4 es hasta ahora para mi el mas eficiente de los sistemas de archivos... (los que conozco son fat16 fat32 ntfs etx2 ext3 ext4)
<LinuxO> aparte no sé que es eso de mount: file not found /dev al comienzo
<LinuxO> que pasa con los init de ubuntu? están mal hechos
<LinuxO> ?
<LinuxO> y lo que demora en arrancar??
<erAbuelo> eso seguramente es por el lvm2
<LinuxO> no erAbuelo me pasa en esta Phenom, en la netbook, en una laptop con kubuntu y en otra de escritorio
<LinuxO> ah y en la de un amigo
<LinuxO> en todas pasa eso, nunca pude ver bien qué era porque los init modernos son medio confusos
<ivedci89> a mi me arranca de maravilla... ponte un disco duro nuevo... samsung o western digital y veras...
<LinuxO> Feb 15 16:04:05 servidor kernel: [ 7429.499113] fsck.ext4[26794]: segfault at 5 ip 08061e5f sp bfd11570 error 4 in fsck.ext4[8048000+29000]
<LinuxO> ivedci89, el mío es western digital de 500 gigas
<LinuxO> los otros son seagate y así, no tengo discos malos y viejos
<erAbuelo> LinuxO: ese mensaje de error si es preocupante
<LinuxO> mmm, qué es eso?? segfault en ext4???
<erAbuelo> y puede ser la cuasa del problema
<LinuxO> fsck!
<erAbuelo> *causa
<LinuxO> viste que no revisa nada?
<LinuxO> la cuasa entonces es la utilidad de fsck que viene mala?
<LinuxO> causa*
<ivedci89> waw... entonces le habras golpeado o te vino fallado? tengo 4 western digitales dos de 80 y dos de 500 ... jamas me han dado problemas.
<Camacho> olaaaaa
<LinuxO> no ivedci89 donde me pasa eso es un servidor
<LinuxO> en la de escritorio nunca perdí nada, gracias a Dios
<Camacho> ke?
<Camacho> kien eres?
<Camacho> xDxDxDDD
<ivedci89> LinuxO Ok... ahora si que no sé... no tengo experiancia en servidores con linux
<Camacho> keee3?
<ivedci89> lo máximo que hice fue montar un FTP en linux
<erAbuelo> LinuxO: miraste si habia algun problema previo en el logs ?
<LinuxO> eso estoy haciendo
<LinuxO> todo va bien a las 11:20 AM
<tulio> buenas tardes amigos una aplicacion para descargar musica en ubuntu??
<LinuxO> miren no encuentro nada en los logs
<LinuxO> empezó a fallar como magicamente
<erUSUL> !p2p
<kubot> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<erUSUL> tulio: ^
<LinuxO> el disco duro está intacto no tiene ningún tipo de error
<LinuxO> lo que falló fue el software
<LinuxO> aparte eso está fijo no se toca, nadie lo toca ni tienen acceso
<tulio> dime erusul
<erAbuelo> lo del segfault es cosa de mirarlo con calma
<erUSUL> !p2p | tulio
<kubot> tulio: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<tulio> musica mp3
<LinuxO> erAbuelo, yo creo que hizo un segfault porque ya el sistema de archivos se había corrompido
<LinuxO> de alguna forma empieza a dañarse
<tulio> como hago para descargar musica help????
<LinuxO> algo pasa, o la partición está más allá de su capacidad máxima o no sé
<LinuxO> Feb 15 16:04:06 servidor kernel: [ 7429.732205] EXT4-fs error (device dm-0): file system corruption: inode #309 logical block 0 mapped to 8454 (size 1)
<erUSUL> tulio: te acabo de dar varias opciones. simplemente usa lo que usabas en windows
<LinuxO> Feb 15 16:04:06 servidor kernel: [ 7429.732231] Aborting journal on device dm-0-8.
<tulio> si pero como lo que pasa es que soy nuevo con el sistema de linux
<LinuxO> Feb 15 10:22:05 servidor kernel: [    7.093429] EXT4-fs (dm-0): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem
<LinuxO> ese fue a las 10:22 AM
<LinuxO> Feb 15 10:22:05 servidor kernel: [    7.508982] EXT4-fs (dm-0): recovery complete
<LinuxO> entonces???
<erUSUL> tulio: en windows que usabas?
<erAbuelo> yo creo que es al reves, el segfault causa el estropicio
<tulio> en wimdows usaba limewere y ares
<LinuxO> erAbuelo, el segfault fue a las 4 de la tarde
<erUSUL> !frostwire | tulio
<kubot> tulio: frostwire is a totally open source !gnutella client, forked from the Limewire source code.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<erAbuelo> y luego aparecieron los errores del ext4
<erUSUL> tulio: limewire tb lo puedes instalar en ubuntu. frostwaire es un clon libre de limewire
<erUSUL> tulio: para ares si que no conozco alternativa
<tulio> pero como lo instalo y disculpa la vaina
<LinuxO> erAbuelo, pero pudo ser la causa porque luego de eso es que dice que el sistema está corrupto
<erAbuelo> LinuxO: yo creo que ese segfault es el origen del problema, ahora deberia averiguar que causa el segfault
<erAbuelo> estoy leyendo "LVM Crashed after fsck on root partition"
<LinuxO> claro pudo haber dejado el sistema a medio arreglar
<LinuxO> erAbuelo, parece algo común, no?
<erUSUL> tulio: http://www.frostwire.com/
<erUSUL> tulio: aqui http://www.frostwire.com/?id=downloads le das al icono de ubuntu
<erAbuelo> LinuxO: falsa alarma, no tenia relacion
<LinuxO> erAbuelo, ok
<LinuxO> erAbuelo, pero yo estoy viendo otra gente reciente que tiene ese problema con fsck
<LinuxO> mejor uso reiser por ahora :S
<erAbuelo> yo probaria a entrar en modo single y pasarle un fsck, al root y comprobar si salta el segfault o no
<Eric____> tengo problema  con un   demonion
<Eric____> perdon  con  el   demonio motion
<erAbuelo> Eric____: eso que es ?
<Eric____> no se  inicia  cuando prende la  maquina
<Eric____> un   demonio cualquiera
<Eric____> lo   raro   es  que  si pongo  en   terminal  motion
<Eric____> ahi   se  queda  funcionando
<Eric____> pero cuando prende  la  maquina  no
<Eric____> alguna  hand?
<erUSUL> Eric____: será que no hay ningun script que lo lance al inicio
<Eric____> erUSUL: como haria  eso ?
<erUSUL> el demonio deberia de venir con un script de init en /etc/init.d/ sino crea uno o simplemente lanzalo desde /etc/rc.local
<LinuxO> erAbuelo, en este momento el root está destruido no tiene nada :S
<erAbuelo> estas con un live ?
<chico_sn> una pequeña duda, alguien sabe si en linux existe el ID de aplicaciones como en el apestoso windows ? XD
<LinuxO> bien alguien sabe como montar un archivo que tiene una partición lvm?
<Eric____> puedo   editar  /etc/rc.local ?
<LinuxO> chico_sn, ID? no será el PID?
<ivedci89> como se podrá hacer un usb arrancable de windows desde ubuntu?
<chico_sn> no no mmm tengo entendido que en windows las aplicaciones generan un numero ID
<chico_sn> tengo entendido ese numero se crea cuando instalas un programa en base a tu hardware y varios parametros mas
<chico_sn> pero bueno imagino que no es asi en linux
<LinuxO> aah ya encontré es usando losetup
<juan__> hola a todos, qusiera saber si alguien ha instalado ubuntu 10.04 de 64B en lap vaio vpcea35fl y si tuvo problemas o algun link para revisar porque hasta ahora no encuentro como resolver problemas de drivers
<juan__> con intel i3
<chilicuil> juan__: problemas con la tarjeta de video?, no lo he instalado en esa maquina, pero independientemente de la marca de tu equipo, es mas congruente buscar los drivers respecto a la marca de los subdispositivos
<juan__> chilicuil, no exactamente, uno de los problemas es que no me reconoce el mouse pad de modo que debo colocarle uno exterior, tanto en 32 como en 64 bits
<chilicuil> juan__: aummm, ya veo
<erAbuelo> juan__: no lo reconoce o no lo configura correctamente
<Eric____> puedo   editar  /etc/rc.local   como puedo iniciar aqui motion pls
<juan__> chilicuil, no lo se, no se mueve de ninguna manera, supuse que seria problemas de controladores pero como no estoy seguro antes queria consultar
<juan__> chilicuil, supongo que no lo reconoce
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<juan__> chilicuil, como no estaba seguro reinstale todo en 32 bits pero sigue el mismo inconveniente por lo que termino de suponer que es por los controladores
<juan__> :p
<chilicuil> o/ er.Abuelo
<LinuxO> juan__, no es fácil de configurar motion
<LinuxO> leete bien las instrucciones de como hacerlo a mi me costó mucho trabajo
<juan__> erAbuelo, supongo que no lo reconoce
<LinuxO> erAbuelo, hasta mañana
<chilicuil> juan__: supongo que si, la verdad nunca he tenido un problema de esa indole, mientras llega alguien puedes empezar a leer esto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad a ver si le encuentras sentido, es la documentacion oficial para la resolucion de problemas con esa clase de dispositivos
<charrua> ya miraste en preferencias raton?
<juan__> charrua, vecino, nop...no he mirado aun
<juan__> estaba entrando en el link de chilicuil
<charrua> por que ahi hay una parte que se activa la pulsacion del touchpad
<charrua> o se desactiva al escribir
<juan__> charrua, directamente no funciona en ninguna de las dos arquitecturas
<juan__> charrua, el comando de desactivarlo no funciona en ubuntu 10.04, eso me pasa en mi lap que es dell, muchas teclas solo trabajan en W$
<charrua> mimecar te puede ayudar
<juan__> chilicuil, tendre que hacer uso de translate de google :D
<mimecar> charrua: :P
<juan__> chilicuil, pero muchas gracias por el dato!
<chilicuil> juan__: mucha suerte
<juan__> chilicuil, gracias!
<charrua> esel mas experiente
<LinuxO> pero si el touchpad es basado en synaptic tiene soporte completo para linux
<juan__> chilicuil, cuando le ponga manos al asunto vere si dejo el aviso de como se soluciono...o no :D
<juan__> LinuxO, no lo se, solo puedo decirte que no me ha funcionado en ninguna de las dos arquitecturas
<Eric____> puedo   editar  /etc/rc.local   como puedo iniciar aqui motion pls
<chilicuil> Eric____: no conozco motion, pero ahi puedes escribir los comandos que quieras y se ejecutaran al final del arranque de tu sistema (hasta donde tengo entendido), si tuviera que hacerlo en mi maquina, probablemente buscaria la linea de comando que inicia motion y la agregaria al final de ese archivo, antes de la palabra 'exit'
<LinuxO> Eric____,
<Eric____> LinuxO:  dime
<LinuxO> había una herramienta visual para eso
<Eric____> cual   es
<LinuxO> espera que la busco
<LinuxO> rcconf es una
<LinuxO> modo texto pero con interfaz
<LinuxO> ejecutala de una terminay y seguro te sale motion para marcar
<Eric____> LinuxO:  ok
<LinuxO> Eric____, lo marcas y salvas los cambios :P eso es todo :P
<Eric____> LinuxO: motion   esta  marcado
<Eric____> uhmmm
<Eric____> maldito programa
<Eric____> se inicia
<Eric____> pero  al menor movimiento   se apaga
<Eric____> :D
<mimecar> si tiene algún error de configuración se cerrará solo
<LinuxO> Eric____, entonces debería correr solito al iniciar la máquina
<Eric____> si   corre
<LinuxO> Eric____, debe ser un problema de configuración
<Eric____> pero   extrañamente  se  detiene
<exio4> hola!
<Eric____> pero si lo   hago manualmente  no   se  detiene
<exio4> Eric____, que pasa?
 * exio4 esta desde slitaz live
<Eric____> exio4:  tengo instalado un  demonio  motion que  graba digamos
<Eric____> con la  web   cam los  movimientos  etc
<Eric____> todo  bien
<Eric____> lo unico  malo  que  cuando   se  inicia
<Eric____> se  me  desconecta
<Eric____> :D
<exio4> ni idea.. :(
<LinuxO> Eric____, es que manualmente no lo configuras
<doolph> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<LinuxO> Eric____, entonces debe haber un error en la configuración
<LinuxO> configuración que adquiere al correr en forma automática
<LinuxO> puede estar en /etc/motion.conf o algo así
<Eric____> LinuxO: si /etc/motion/motion.conf
<LinuxO> revisa entonces la configuración
<Eric____> ya  lo   revise
<SirMvM> hola buenas
<LinuxO> bueno me voy a probar el servidor a ver si arranca ahora
<SirMvM> tengo una duda con relacion a las particiones
<SirMvM> tengo 2 particiones ext3, en las cuales tengo ubuntu y kubuntu
<SirMvM> puedo por ejemplo sacar arquivos desde ubuntu y pegarlos en kubuntu
<SirMvM> ???
<marti1125> que clase de archivos
<charrua> si montando el disco
<marti1125> de ubuntu a kubuntu no hay diferencia
<SirMvM> claro tengo montados los archivos
<marti1125> ah no tiendo :(
<SirMvM> entonces no hay problem, son archivos .rar y musica, solo para tener espacio por un tiempo
<SirMvM> creo que me exprese mal
<charrua> si estas en ubuntiu por ejemplo en nautilus te va a mostrar el disco donde esta kubuntu das click sobre el y entras alas carpetas
<SirMvM> estoy desde ubuntu, y tengo montado el volumen de kubuntu, ambos son particiones ext3, quiero saber si puedo copiar archivos de ubuntu y pegarlos en alguna carpeta de kubuntu
<SirMvM> exacto, es que con particiones windows no me funcionaba, por eso tenia esa duda
<sebikul> SirMvM, puedes hacerlo sin ningun problema, pero ten cuidado de no modificar los permisos de los archivos, ya que te podria generar problemas
<SirMvM> gracias por su ayuda charrua y sebikul :)
<sebikul> SirMvM, no hay problema ;)
<charrua> si se puede
<doolph> hola
<doolph> alguien necesita ayuda
<SirMvM> gracias, busque por google, pero como es algo puntual... gracias por exclarecer
<marti1125> yo
<marti1125> :P
<rony> saludos
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-16
<davidreza> Buenas
<chilicuil> hola davidreza
<davidreza> algun paquete que me recomienden instalar para grabar la pantalla en ubuntu?
<chilicuil> yo uso ffmpeg, pero estoy consiente que tal vez no sea lo que buscas, es por linea de comandos y solo te permite grabar a pantalla completa, aunque puedes crear videos de buena calidad en poco espacio
<chilicuil> me han dicho que recordmydesktop tambien es bueno
<chilicuil> conciente*
<TrueNhero> tengo una cuenta @misena.edu.co, es de esas basadas en gmail, como agrego la cuenta para tener el chat en pidgin?
<chilicuil> Dj_Dexter: o/
<phack_93dragon> quien me comparte algun foto de su escritorio para ver que tal
<ivedci89> ya va
<chilicuil> phack_93dragon: http://i.imgur.com/JnyED.png =)
<phack_93dragon> O.O
<sebikul> davidreza, el que mas te recomiendo es xvidcap, es el mas completo de todos
<davidreza> sebikul, que tal la compresión de los videos? y la calidad?
<davidreza> chilicuil: perdón, no habí atomado atención al chat, pero ffmpeg SOLO graba toda la pantalla completa?
<davidreza> por qué tal vez no es lo que yo busco?
<ivedci89> http://www.process-641766.webuda.com/files/MEDIA/desktop-pc_01.png
<sebikul> davidreza, graba en mpeg, la calidad es buena, yo mucho de eso no se, pero es perfecta como para hacer screencasts
<chilicuil> davidreza: puedes especificar el lugar exacto que quieres grabar, pero despues no se mueve el foto
<chilicuil> foco*
<chilicuil> davidreza: en todo caso, lo usaria para 'optimizar' tu video una vez que lo hayas grabado con otra utilidad
<ivedci89> http://process-641766.webuda.com/images/tarjet-process-noviembre_2010.png
<davidreza> ahh ya veo
<davidreza> pues creo que me bajaré los 3
<davidreza> a ver que tal
<davidreza> al menos ya sé q puedo bajar
<davidreza> muchas gracias a los dos
<davidreza> nos vemos
<Sadlymistaken> suerte
<Sadlymistaken> exit
<deviant> hola a todos
<deviant> una pregunta que ya es mas que hecha
<deviant> voy a instalar win7 en la pc, logicamente pierdo el mbr, se puede recuperar desde windows 7???
<chilicuil> o/ devian.t
<deviant> ??
<sebikul> deviant, si, se puede, pero para tener dualboot es necesario tener grub instalado, ya que el bootloader de windows no reconoce ubuntu. en caso de querer desinstalar ubuntu hay un monton de manuales que explican como recuperar el bootloader de windows con el cd de instalacion de windows, ya te busco uno
<deviant> hice mal la pregunta, mas bien si puedo reinstalar el grub desde win7???
<sebikul> no, pero puedes hacerlo desde el livecd de ubuntu
<chilicuil> deviant: claro =), ummm, deja te busco una liga
<deviant> gracias chilicuil
<deviant> entonces instalo normal, reinicio la pc con el dvd, instalo en una particion nueva y ya teniendo el w7 corriendo instalo el grub
<chilicuil> http://www.mononeurona.org/entries/view/chilicuil/2235
<deviant> deja checo chilicuil y gracias de nuevo
<chilicuil> deviant: perdon por la publicidad, ehehe, lo que tienes que hacer es instalar grub4dos
<deviant> grub2*
<deviant> en si, es el que tengo
<deviant> y el burg
<deviant> ahhh no, ya vi, perdon
<dzup2> sospecho que el error se encuentra entre la silla y el teclado
<deviant> oye chilicuil , no hay problema si es en una desk, vdd?
<chilicuil> deviant: nop, solo que si usabas burg ya no podras usarlo, no en ese mismo momento, grub4dos es un port de grub para windows
<deviant> pero entonces si booteara con eleccion de SO?
<Guest39387> hola
<Guest39387> necesito un driver para mi impresora
<Guest39387> :p
<Guest39387> epson tx-220
<chilicuil> deviant: sip, edita el archivo de windows..., no recuerdo ahora mismo cual es
<deviant> asi como dice tu tuto...
<chilicuil> deviant: si te parece confuso, mejor usa el livecd de ubuntu :P
<deviant> no, no es confuso, pero logico, no quiero cajetearla... XD
<deviant> con el livecd es montando linux vdd..??
<deviant> bueno, desenme suerte
<deviant> bye!!
<deviant> y gracias otra vez chilicuil
<chilicuil> deviant: buena suerte =)
<sebikul> Guest39387, un poco de google no lastima...de cualquier forma, aqui lo tienes: http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/download/lsb/epson-inkjet/escp/
<Guest39387> http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/download/lsb/epson-inkjet/escp/
<Guest39387> encontre mi modelo ahi pero no se cual descargar
<doolph> hola
<doolph> q hacen
<Guest39387> sebikul
<Guest39387> ah lol
<Guest39387> es el mismo
<chilicuil> o/ doolph, yo sufriendo de hambre T_T
<doolph> haha ahorita voy a molestar a mi esposa
<doolph> pake me cocine
 * chilicuil de repente quiere una esposa, snifff ._.
<Guest39387>     * epson-inkjet-printer-workforce-320-sx218-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.i486.rpm
<Guest39387>     * epson-inkjet-printer-workforce-320-sx218_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_i386.deb
<Guest39387>     * epson-inkjet-printer-workforce-320-sx218-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.x86_64.rpm
<Guest39387>     * epson-inkjet-printer-workforce-320-sx218_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<Guest39387>     * epson-inkjet-printer-workforce-320-sx218-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.src.rpm
<doolph> oye q es eso
<Guest39387> no se cual de esos sebikul
<doolph> si tas en ubuntu tienes q usar .deb
<doolph> si tienes ubuntu de 64bit coges el amd64, sino el otro obvio
<Guest39387> 32 bits el otro
<Guest39387> ?
<doolph> es una pregunta?
<doolph> cuantos .deb hay
<Guest39387> tambien instala el escaner
<doolph> no se
<doolph> prueba
<chilicuil> Guest39387: debe ser este epson-inkjet-printer-workforce-320-sx218_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_i386.deb
<Guest39387> ese descargue :p
<doolph> con el simple scan de gnome deberias poder usar el scanner
<Guest39387> ya esta incluido en 10.10?
<Guest39387> simple scan
<doolph> si
<Guest39387> oks :)
<Guest39387> gracias
<doolph> alguien aqui ha intentado instalar internet explorer?
<chilicuil> doolph: me parece que una version se instala con wine?, o alguien sabe?, porque veo un archivo que se llama /home/chilicuil/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Internet Explorer/iexplorer.exe
<doolph> bueno tengo el winetricks
<doolph> y tienen el ie6,7 y 8
<doolph> pero todos dan problemas
<doolph> el mejorcito era el ie6
<doolph> y tengo q frecuento mucho y solo acepta ie
<doolph> un sitio
<chilicuil> sip, se lo que se siente eso X_X
<doolph> es una pagina del gobierno para buscar informacion registrales
<chilicuil> y la unica forma qe he encontrado es usando vbox =(
<doolph> si
<doolph> es lo unico
<doolph> pero no queria llegar a eso
<doolph> mira q tengo hasta el office 2007
<doolph> crei q podia con el ie
<doolph> pero ya le he dado de todo y nada
<doolph> jaja
<Guest39387> ya lo instalé pero open office no reconoce la impresora
<magu42> doolph⟿ http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Es/P%C3%A1gina_Inicial
<doolph> si vi ese proyecto
<doolph> pero está en total abandono
 * chilicuil se retira al bar
<Guest39387> ya instale el driver
<Guest39387> pero no lo detecta openoffice
<Guest39387> :/
<Guest39387> ya funciona... fui a sistema-> impresoras
<Guest39387> pero creo q instalo otro driver automaticamente
<Guest39387> gracias
<dabor> cuac
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<d0lph1n> tengo un montón de música, y me gustaría saber si existen bases de datos o programas que me ayuden a organizarla
<d0lph1n> ya que son 19000 canciones de diverso tipo
<BoF> haste un pequeño programita d0lph1n
<BoF> o puedes usar amarok
<BoF> nose
<d0lph1n> hacerme un programa? a qué te refieres?
<BoF> un programa para organirzar tu musica
<BoF> sino sabes programar usa amarok o algun gestor de musica
<Eric____> se puede  hacer  algo como  si   el   deamon no   esta  iniciado iniciarlo ?
<d0lph1n> entonces con amarok puedo tener una base de datos controlada por mi con  mi música ¿no?
<sebikul> d0lph1n, tienes varios, amarok, banshee, clementine... solo elije el que mas te guste
<BoF> si definimos a una base de datos como una herramienta para organizar informacion pues amarok te va de maravillas
<BoF> ahora si quieres tener una lista alojada nose en un motor de bdd como mysql eso ya es otra cosa
<d0lph1n> a mi me gustaría tener la música organizada
<d0lph1n> tanto a nivel de carpetas como a nivel de mp3tag
<BoF> pues amarok te va bien entonces
<d0lph1n> no se puede sincronizar amarok con el ipod no?
<BoF> si se puede
<deviant> hola a todos
<deviant> una pregunta
<deviant> como puedo hacer una particion para instalar win7???
<BoF> qparted
<deviant> pero no me deja reparticionar
<BoF> cfdisk
<d0lph1n> o gparted
<deviant> dejen veo...
<deviant> estoy instalando el cfdisk
<deviant> error muy grave no se puede abrir la unidad de disco
<phack_93dragon> que tal es epidermis
<doolph> q hay
<kurama10> doolph, que tal
<doolph> aqui cool
<DavidReza> hola, como puedo saber cuanto espacio me queda disponible en mi partición de Ubuntu?
<hiko_hitokiri> df -h
<DavidReza> =S como me pude haber gastado tan rapido 15 Gb? =S
<DavidReza> se puede expandir la partición sin afectar a Ubuntu?
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<DavidReza> lo puedo hacer desde el mismo ubuntu? con GPart.. como se llame?
<TrueNhero1> como formateo una tarjeta SD?
<hiko_hitokiri> si con ese
<hiko_hitokiri> gparted
<DavidReza> gracias hiko_hitokiri
<DavidReza> hiko_hitokiri,
<DavidReza> Gparted no viene por default con Ubuntu?
<hiko_hitokiri> en el live cd si
<hiko_hitokiri> en el instalado no
<DavidReza> mmmmm
<DavidReza> cuando pongo
<hiko_hitokiri> pero para hacer lo qe vos queres es mejor usar live cd
<DavidReza> sudo apt-get install gparted, me dice que sugiere instalar otros paquetes
<DavidReza> los instalo?
<DavidReza> ahh ok
<hiko_hitokiri> si mira
<hiko_hitokiri> lo que pasa es que para hacer lo que vos queres
<hiko_hitokiri> las particiones deben estar desmontadas
<hiko_hitokiri> es mejor usar el live cd
<DavidReza> ahhhhh ok
<DavidReza> exit
<Guest690000> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<DavidReza> hola a todos, tengo un problema con recordmydesktop
<DavidReza> al grabar mi escritrio y lo que sea, cuando reproduzco el video, algunas partes se quedan estáticas en el video, no es fluído, ya he intentado cambiarle la configuración, pero sigue dando los mismos resultados
<Guest690000> hola
<Guest690000> instale kde
<Guest690000> y me cambio las letras en algunas apps de gnome
<Guest690000> como firefox
<Guest690000> como hago para volver a las q tenia
<Guest690000> ?
<linoge> o.O
<linoge> ps
<linoge> las seleccionas
<Guest690000> ya trate
<linoge> y nada?
<Guest690000> pero no quieren cambiarse
<Guest690000> nada
<linoge> trataste de reiniciar la sesion?
<Guest690000> si
<Guest690000> osea
<Guest690000> las de gnome estan bn
<Guest690000> pero FF o google earth se ven mal
<Guest690000> y otras apps mas
<linoge> que raro
<linoge> que ubuntu usas?
<Guest690000> 10.10
<linoge> claro
<linoge> veras
<linoge> kde utiliza qt
<linoge> gnome utiliza gtk
<linoge> cuando utilizas kde las aplicaciones gtk pueden verse algo "muy" feas
<Guest690000> si
<linoge> tienes que instalar un paquete que da compatibilidad entre las dos librerias
<Guest690000> pero estoy en gnome
<linoge> ah
<Guest690000> mmm
<Guest690000> y como?
<linoge> pues en synaptic deberia haber una libreria que se llama gtk-kde4 o gtk-qt-engine (si estan las dos instalalas) y pues deberia verse bien....
<Guest690000> ok
<linoge> tambien lo puedes hacer por una terminal con sudo aptitude install gtk-kde4 gtk-qt-engine
<Guest690000> voy a probar
<linoge> :)
<Guest690000> gracias :D
<Guest690000> me sale E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete gtk-kde4
<linoge> mmm
<linoge> trata con el otro
<Guest690000> El paquete gtk-qt-engine no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia
<Guest690000> a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta, está obsoleto o sólo se
<Guest690000> encuentra disponible desde alguna otra fuente
<Guest690000> me sale eso
<linoge> mmm
<linoge> kde-config-gtk
<Guest690000> ok
<Guest690000> kde-config-gtk ya está en su versión más reciente.
<Guest690000> kde-config-gtk ya está en su versión más reciente.
<Guest690000> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 27 no actualizados.
<linoge> o.O
<Guest690000> mmmm
<linoge> has tratado de borrar el directorio .fontconfig en tu $HOME ?
<Guest690000> voy a ver
<nick0> alguien por ahi?
<linoge> sep
<nick0> lo que pasa es que quiero saber de algun programa para videollamada
<linoge> para msn?
<nick0> ya que el emesene no soporta vidoe
<nick0> si
<nick0> intente con skype
<linoge> mmm
<nick0> pero no recibe
<linoge> bueno empathy tiene para videollamada
<nick0> solo manda
<Guest690000> linoge parece ser q se ha resuelto
<nick0> linoge?
<Guest690000> linoge gracias :D
<linoge> si?
<linoge> de nada Guest690000 :)
<nick0> aa decias empathy?
<nick0> es posible con ese programa desde emphaty a msn?
<linoge> Guest690000: fue uno de los primeros problemas que tuve cuando comenze a usar linux hace 5 a;os,
<Guest690000> jjaja yo tengo problemas con nvidia
<linoge> nick0: mmm, empathy es un programa que tiene soporte para videollamadas por msn, aunque ahorita creo que el soporte esta un poco mal... tambien puedes intentar amsn que estoy seguro de que si tiene
<linoge> Guest690000: igual que yo al principio, vaya xD. por que?
<nick0> si el otro usuario tuviera amsn
<nick0> seria posible el video?
<Guest690000> linoge nvidia en ubuntu 10.04 y 10.10 anda asquerosamente mal, nada fluido
<linoge> nick0: no es necesario
<nick0> haber
<nick0> voy a intentar
<linoge> nick0: el otro usuario puede tener el windows live messenger o cualquier otro que soporte video llamadas
<nick0> pero que no el protocolo se paso a privado o no se que
<linoge> Guest690000: mmm, puedes tratar de correr en una terminal nvidia-settings -a InitialPixmapPlacement=2 -a GlyphCache=1
<Guest690000> linoge lo probare cuando este en el notebook, ahora etoy en el net pero lo copypasteo altiro
<linoge> nick0: no, pero el soporte para video llamadas creo que se desarrolla como hacks, no estoy muy seguro porque no lo uso. pero la mayoria de esas cosas se desarrollan asi
<linoge> Guest690000: ok, tambien hay una que otra cosa que podrias ver en la configuracion de nvidia (nvidia-settings), ajustar la configuracion para el rendimiento, cosas asi.
<nick0> ok
<nick0> entonces deja checo
<nick0> gracias
<Guest690000> linoge lo q es raroes q el xorg se dispara como a 70%
<linoge> o.O
<Guest690000> linoge y eso q teng una nvidia 335gtm
<linoge> Guest690000: tienes los driver propietarios?
<Guest690000> si
<linoge> has tratado de ver si hay algun programa que este usando demasiado la tarjeta o el cpu? eso es muy raro
<Guest690000> mmmm nada
<Guest690000> solo el xorg
<Guest690000> y compiz
<linoge> si deshabilitas compiz vuelve a la normalidad?
<Guest690000> si
<Guest690000> en buntu 9.10 era perfectamente fluido
<Guest690000> pero desde la 10.04 uffff
<linoge> ni idea, jeje, hace 5 a;os que no uso ubuntu
<Guest690000> ajaja
<Guest690000> hasta instale arch un dia y andaba perfecto nvidia
<linoge> yo uso arch :D
<Guest690000> ojala yo pudiera
<linoge> por que no puedes?
<Guest690000> pq uso un notebook
<linoge> y?
<Guest690000> no lo puedo dejar preparado para enchufarle cualquier dispositivo
<linoge> oh cierto
<linoge> es decir, se puede
<Guest690000> pero es muy dificil
<linoge> ni tanto... pero de verdad da flojera cuando ubuntu puede hacer todo eso automaticamente
<Guest690000> sip
<linoge> bueno, ese comando que te di de InitialPixmapPlacement le ha servido a mucha gente con problemas de rendimiento, quizas seas uno de los afortunados :)
<Guest690000> pero saber cuales son los posilees dispos q puedes usar (impresoras, modems, etc) e instalarlos y configurarlos en arch
<Guest690000> es muy dificil
<Guest690000> linoge ojala sirva :)
<linoge> si
<nanovany> camaradas
<nanovany> no puedo ver videos en outube
<nanovany> con mozilla
<Guest690000> nanovany
<nanovany> me sale, un error se ha producifo, inteta mas tarde
<linoge> de todas formas si no puedes usar otra distro que tambien configura todo como fedora
<nanovany> en todos los videos
<linoge> nanovany: tienes el flashplayer instalado?
<nanovany> siii
<nanovany> en opera
<nanovany> los puedo ver
<nanovany> pero en mozilla noo
<nanovany> :S
<Guest690000> linoge la probe pero hay muchos programas q qedan fuera y hay q entrar a compilar
<linoge> Guest690000: fedora? en serio? vaya... nunca la he probado pero linus torvalds siempre habla bien de ella
<linoge> y mandriva?
<Guest690000> mmm no la probe
<linoge> nanovany: trata de borrar la configuracion de mozilla -> rm -rf .mozilla
<Guest690000> perooooo
<Guest690000> antes haz un respaldo
<linoge> por cierto, que bueno escuchar "camaradas" como saludo :D
<nick0> amsn tampoco funciono
<nick0> sera que debe tener el otro usuario amsn?
<Guest690000> nick0 no
<linoge> nick0: no :)
<Guest690000> nick0 funciona tu webcam?
<nick0> claro
<nick0> de hecho con skype si puedo enviar video
<nick0> pero no recibe
<Guest690000> q raro
<nanovany> jeje asi es linoge , se escucha chido jajaja
<nanovany> ahorita lo hare
<nanovany> :p
<Guest690000> a mi me funciona perfecto skype, y amsn tambien me funcionaba perfecto, ya no lo ocupo
<nick0> la version skype beta?
<Guest690000> si
<nick0> pues utilice esa y nada, que raro
<Guest690000> mmm dejame googlear
<linoge> nick0: el soporte de farsight2 para videollamadas esta roto
<linoge> o al menos eso dice el status de la pagina oficial
<linoge> farsight2 es la libreria que utilizan para hacer videollamadas
<linoge> por msn
<linoge> y otros, pero ahorita el de msn esta roto
<linoge> por los cambios que hizo microsoft
<nick0> bueno
<nick0> a esperar entonces?
<nick0> farsight2 es para amsn?
<linoge> y para empathy
<linoge> y pidgin
<linoge> de hecho, creo que para todos los que soportan videollamadas y msn
<linoge> ls
<nick0> roto significa que no sirve?
<linoge> si
<Guest690000> nick0
<Guest690000> nick0 escribe esto en un terminal
<Guest690000> export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 && LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<nick0> ya
<Guest690000> y ahora
<Guest690000> prueba skype
<Guest690000> y ve si funciona
<nick0> ok
<nick0> deja checo
<Guest690000> ok
<linoge> nanovany: funciono?
<Guest8049> hola compañeros como pegar una carpeta en el sistama ubuntu es decir quiero pegar una carpeta en xampp
<Guest690000> linoge es ahora conocido como heathcliff
<Guest690000> heathcliff es ahora conocido como linoge
<Guest690000> XDD
<linoge> xD
<nanovany> an error ocurred , please try again later
<nanovany> no carnal, eso me sale aun
<nanovany> :S
<linoge> :S
<Guest690000> <nick0> yy
<Guest690000> <nick0> y???
<Guest690000> <nick0> funciono
<Guest690000> ?
<linoge> nick0 se fue
<Guest690000> aaa pfff
<Guest690000> jajaja
<linoge> :)
<Guest690000> hola carlos
<Guest690000> xD
<linoge> o.O
<linoge> como sabes que me llamo carlos xD?
<Guest690000> aaaa 1313
<Guest690000> linoge (~carlos@190-76-28-109.dyn.movilnet.com.ve) ha entrado en #Ubuntu-es
<linoge> ah xD
<Guest690000> XD
<Guest690000> carlos no te aburres?
<Guest690000> XD
<linoge> a veces
<linoge> xD
<linoge> son las 2:05 am
<linoge> y me tengo que levantar a las 7am
<Guest690000> las 3 35
<linoge> y quiero instalar el windows live en arch pero no encuentro como xD
<Guest690000> naaa pa q
<Guest690000> es una basura el WL
<linoge> no se
<linoge> estabamos en lo de las videollamadas y se me ocurrio tratar
<linoge> y entonces no pude
<linoge> y ahora es como un reto
<Guest690000> mmm pacman -S wine
<linoge> si
<linoge> ya lo hize, y con winetricks
<linoge> pero aparentemente faltan algunas dll
<linoge> y como ahora de verdad no se nada de windows xD
<Guest690000> jajajaja
<Guest690000> naaa en virtualbox
<Guest690000> o vmware
<linoge> nah tendria que instalar windows
<Guest690000> te bajai el mas liviano
<linoge> no
<linoge> tengo que ejecutar el ultimo >.<
<Guest690000> wtf
<Guest690000> xd
<Guest690000> ya me voy
<Guest690000> chao
<linoge> chao :)
<Guest690000> buenas noches
<lobo_negro_desie> acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.10 la verdad si es bueno pero tuve que desahabilitar ipv6 porque alentaba el internet y aparte lo del desbloquear el anillo por un pass de encriptacion eso si fue horrible
<luna1988> hola
<luna1988> necesito
<luna1988> saber si alguien conoce algunos programas
<luna1988> para chat irc
<luna1988> en ubuntu lucid
<luna1988> ?
<dannyLopez> luna1988: xchat
<dannyLopez> y desde terminal IRSSI
<luna1988> ok gracias
<Ivermect1na> luna1988: weechat
<luna1988> oigan alguien me podria ayudar a crear una cuenta en bshellz
<luna1988> ?
<Angelitote> buenas
<t0ken_> buenas
<t0ken_> tengo una acer aspire con ubuntu 10.10 y detecta la bateria es bat1 pero mi problema es que siempre muestar que esta cargada aunque tenga solamente la mitad de carga
<fosco_> ya te respondí ayer
<t0ken_> si pero queria ver si alguien mas sabia
<t0ken_> .P
<txomon> buenas!
<iqpi> buensa txomon
<madrid> hola,
<madrid> tengo un paquete en mal estado necesito reinstalarlo
<madrid> lenguaje pack en
<madrid> no me deja desde synaptic en editar- arreglar paquetes rotos
<fosco_> madrid: en esta web tienes una serie de pasos que puedes ir probando, cada paso es más agresivo que el anterior así que empieza por el primero y ve probando hasta que con uno te funcione
<fosco_> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2009/09/19/tip-eliminar-un-paquete-seriamente-danado-problemas-de-instalacion-con-apt-get/
<madrid> gracias
<doolph> a
<ka0os> Buen Día a todos en la sala
<antony> hola
<antony> hola
<fosco_> buenas
<charrua> buen dia
<dorel> como puedo cambiar mi direccion MAC ???
<aguitel> macchanger
<dorel> y que pasaria si cambio mi mac a FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF ???
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<linux_> soy nueva en esto de linux, me ha gustado mucho pero estoy teniendo algunos problemas
<Tarrasquero> a ver...
<linux_> me gustaria si hay alguien que me pueda hechar una mano
<Tarrasquero> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<linux_> vale gracias
<linux_> he bajado musica de aMule y no se donde va parar y no se por que tarda tanto en descargarse
<arp-off> linux_, primero para saber donde va la musica, vas a las opciones del programa Emule y miras la carpeta de destino
<arp-off> segundo, el problema por el cual baja lento puede ser entre otras cosas por una mala configuracion del programa
<arp-off> y tercer punto, Emule no es del o mejor para bajar en generl musica respecto a velocidad, por ejemplo programas como compatibles con la red de Ares, es mas indicado para bajar musica mp3 en general
<arp-off> va mas rapido
<linux_> ok gracias por la ayuda
<arp-off> por nada
<rlm> hola a todos
<d-arker> como publicar una carpeta con xampp a internet
<d-arker> es decir que todos puedan entrar a verla ?
<scorpio___> hola  como  estan  a  todos  tengo un problemita  con un   servicio
<scorpio___> me  sale  este  error /var/run/motion/motion.pid: Permission denied
<d-arker> ya instale  el serdor web
<d-arker> perdon servidor web :P
<Tarrasquero> scorpio___: lo inicias como root?
<scorpio___> no como usuario normal
<luis__> buenas.
<scorpio___> Tarrasquero: cuando lo   corro como  run no  tiene problemas
<scorpio___> como  root
<scorpio___> una pregunta
<luis__> tengo algunos pdf, que cuando los seleccionas , ralentizan mucho el sistema. conoceis alguna herramienta para optimizarlo?
<scorpio___> Tarrasquero: mira
<arielsanflo> buen dia para todos
<arielsanflo> alguien me puede ayudar
<fosco_> luis__, el lector por defecto es evince, pero hay otros, prueba xpdf, adobereader, kpdf...
<scorpio___> tengo un   servicio motion  que se  incia  sin problema  , pero  cuando esta  trabajando se  detiene
<arielsanflo> para programar en ubuntu en c
<arielsanflo> que es lo mejor para programar en c en ubuntu
<luis__> geany arielsanflo
<fosco_> arielsanflo, lo mejor es saber C
<txomon> arielsanflo, lo mejor, eclipse
<arielsanflo> pues en esas estoy
<fosco_> a partir de ahi hay ciertos editores que te ayudan, puedes probar anjuta o geany
<txomon> arielsanflo, de hecho ahora mismo estoy
<fosco_> estan en el centro de software
<txomon> programando
<arielsanflo> haciendo mis primeros ejercicios
<arielsanflo> como el de sumar dos numeros
<luis__> para eso el mejor es geany.
<luis__> desde mi punto de vista
<txomon> arielsanflo, yo doy un curso de C desde cero en lampiweb.com por si te interesa (gratis)ç
<arielsanflo> agradezco
<arielsanflo> a quines contestan y colaboran
<arielsanflo> muchas gracias
<arielsanflo> por eso prefiero ubuntu
<arielsanflo> porque hay gente presta a colaborar
<luis__> jajajaj.
<luis__> que cachondo
<arielsanflo> yo soy colombiano y aqui el que sabe cobra por ayudar
<arielsanflo> pues de algo tenemos
<arielsanflo> que sobrevivir
<arielsanflo> esta bin
<arielsanflo> buen ala pag
<luis__> yo también estoy mirando  en C
<arielsanflo> hasta este año me interese por aprender a programar y estoy estuiando ing de sitemas primer semestre a mi edad es duro por eso agradezco  mucho las orientaciones
<arielsanflo> qu me den
<luis__> hay un libro en pdf, aprende C en 21 dias..
<luis__> que es el cual estoy usando. pero me ralentiza mucho el sistema.
<gra> hola, ¿alguien puede ayudarme?
<luis__> si  puedo sí,
<fosco_> !ask | gra
<kubot> gra: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<gra> hola, luis. Instalé motion y tengo problemas para configurarlo
<d-arker> oigan una duda ingieneria en sistemas es igual que ingienero en telematica ?
<d-arker> ?
<gra> primero conecté la cámara y la testeé con el vlc
<fosco_> !ot | d-arker
<kubot> d-arker: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<gra> pero ahora motion no funciona, antes me llenaba el disco de imágenes, ahora no responde...
<VADER> hola gentee
<d-arker> :) gracias
<luis__> ni idea gra
<d-arker> kubot
<gra> ok, gracias igual... Veré de seguir googleando
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> saben de algun programa para crear un ftp con gui
<BoF> cualquier lenguaje
<BoF> de programacion
<BoF> o dices un cliente ftp?
<fosco_> pipo65, proftpd creo recordar que tiene un GUI para configurarlo
<pipo65> ok gracias fosco_
<pipo65> fosco_: me he echo traidor
<pipo65> me he pasado a debian
<mrkcc> que bueno pipo65
<mrkcc> cada quien con su gusto
<erAbuelo> buenas
<ezra-s> hola
<erAbuelo> hola ezra-s
<ezra-s> alguien conoce algun cliente de irc gráfico y decente para gnome?
<erAbuelo> xchat
<ezra-s> xchat-gnome es demasiado simplón
<jordi_> hola
<erAbuelo> hola jordi_
<jordi_> necesito ayuda para capturar video desde una camara dv
<jordi_> se me queda colgada la captura :S
<jordi_> o sea, que se queda bloqueada la pantalla
<jordi_> y no sigue capturando
<ezra-s> brb
<guampa> ezra-s: kvirc, una pena que no sea gnome nativo, por lo demas el cliente gui que mas me gusto
<ezra-s> ya, kde tiene algunos clientes de irc más interesantes, al final me he instalado el xchat a secas y he quitado el xchat-gnome que lo han hecho demasiado simple
<iqpi> para un buen cliente irc.... irssi
<jordi_> nadie entiende de edicion de video en linux y esas cosas?
<iqpi> que pretendes hacer jordi_ ?
<jordi_> capturar video desde una camara dv
<jordi_> pero se cuelga
<jordi_> detecta bien la camara
<iqpi> has probado ffmpeg?
<jordi_> hace lo mismo
<jordi_> empieza la captura y se para
<ezra-s> iqpi, no es gráfico
<jordi_> a los 2 minutos o asi
<ezra-s> yo he pedido uno gráfico, no uno de terminal
<iqpi> ah bueno, entonces nada
<jordi_> konvesation ezra
<ezra-s> ya soy muy viejo para esas cosas ;P
<ezra-s> jordi_, gracias
<iqpi> a mi me va el masokismo xD
<jordi_> es el unico que he podido hacer funcionar :S
<ezra-s> jejeje ya se te pasará
<jordi_> cual puede ser el problema que deje de capturar?
<iqpi> jordi_: con qué capturas?
<jordi_> firewire
<jordi_> camara JVC mini DV
<ezra-s> jordi_, capturar el qué? (perdona que como me acabo de meter no se de que hablais)
<ezra-s> ohh
<jordi_> a xD
<jordi_> a ver
<jordi_> empiezo de nuevo
<iqpi> yo me refiero al programa
<jordi_> a ok
<jordi_> he probado kino, ffmpeg
<jordi_> y no se que mas
<jordi_> todos hacen lo mismo
<jordi_> tiene k ser fallo del sistema
<jordi_> seguro
<jordi_> es ubuntu 10.10 64 bits
<Karcelona> Hola
<Karcelona> Quisiera preguntaros algo a quien quiera responder
<Karcelona> Alguien a probado fedora 14?
<iqpi> pues jordi_ quizás se deba a la controladora
<jordi_> umm
<jordi_> y eso como se puede averiguar?
<guampa> Karcelona: no, san cayetano y la virgencita de itati se apiaden de mi XD
<Karcelona> XD
<jordi_> es decir, el programa se para en seco, sin dar errores
<Karcelona> Quisiera saber el punto de vista de alguien que la haya probado
<jordi_> ejecutando a traves de consola kino igual aparece algo, o no?
<Karcelona> guampa: por que usas ubuntu y no otra distribucion?
<iqpi> pues la verdad es que no tengo ni idea jordi_ :S
<jordi_> vale jeje
<jordi_> voy a probar
<iqpi> Karcelona: yo he probado fedora
<iqpi> pero es que a mi me gusta archlinux que es la que uso
<Karcelona> y das soporte a ubuntu? :S
<Karcelona> eso si que es raaaaroooo
<Karcelona> XDDDDDD
<iqpi> uno que es como una navaja suiza
<iqpi> xD
<guampa> Karcelona: esto es para el offtopic, pero es por ahora una cuestion de costumbre
<ezra-s> a mi me gusta ubuntu/debian por el sistema de gestión de paquetes y ubuntu en particular porque para escritorio está muy preparada para lo que necesito, sin hacerme perder el tiempo con ciertas configuraciones manuales que ya tengo muy trilladas
<iqpi> linux funciona casi todo igual
<guampa> hace 6 años que lo uso exclusivamente casi
<ezra-s> sin apt y todas sus variantes estoy como si me cortaran un brazo :P
<Karcelona> jajajaja
<jordi_> linux es un cachondeo, segun mi punto de vista
<jordi_> tooodo falla
<jordi_> xD
<guampa> el debian nuevo lo probe y esta alucinante, y si coincido con que dpkg/apt es una de las principales cosas que me gustan
<Karcelona> jordi, eso depende del hardware creo yo
<jordi_> uy
<jordi_> aparecen cosas raras en la consola
<Karcelona> jordi, que te falla?
<ezra-s> jordi_, es que algunos fabricantes no ayudan en el desarrollo de drivers y se lo tienen que currar unos pocos voluntarios
<jordi_> ya ya
<guampa> se le enojo el linux :)
<jordi_> era coña
<jordi_> a ver
<ezra-s> jejeje
<charrua> yo probe fedora karcelona
<charrua> anda muy bien
<ezra-s> vaya nombre.. parece de coña :P
<jordi_> al arrancar la pestaña captura una cosa rara
<Karcelona> charrua, y que me puedes decir en comparacion con ubuntu?
<jordi_> iec61883Reader::StartThread on port 0
<charrua> no usa paquetes deb usa rpm
<jordi_> eso me parece raro
<Karcelona> charrua, pero me refiero a tu experiencia
<charrua> es muy seguro al ser la copia de red hat
<jordi_> luego, empezando a capturar esto
<jordi_> uy
<ezra-s> yo del que he oido hablar muy bien como sucedáneo de red hat es CentOS
<jordi_> Could not open ALSA device "/dev/dsp
<ezra-s> más orientado a servidor que otra cosa
<charrua> corre rapido y se puede instalar todo lo que puedes en ubuntu
<jordi_> ALSA lib pcm.c:2208:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM /dev/dsp
<Karcelona> CentOS dicen que va muy bien pero para servidores
<guampa> yo uso Centos en los servers de mi trabajo
<jordi_> que sera sera...
<guampa> no me gusta pero no hay otro remedio el jefe ordena :S
<ezra-s> jordi_, eso es el sonido :P no estabas capturando video o algo asi?
<Karcelona> charrua, entonces porque usas ubuntu? eso es lo que me gustaria saber porfa
<jordi_> sisi
<charrua> fedora esta mas hecho para usuarios comunes
<jordi_> al arrancar ubuntu aparece un error de algun driver
<charrua> ahora no uso ubuntu
<ezra-s> jordi_, a ver si simplemente intenta reproducir un sonido ahí ;P
<ezra-s> jordi_, que tarjeta te audio tienes?
<charrua> estoy con debian squeeze
<jordi_> no se :S
<jordi_> como veo el registro de arranque?
<ezra-s> jordi_, haz un lspci | grep -i audio
<Karcelona> charrua, y por que elegiste debian squeeze?
<charrua> pero aqui no podmos hablar
<Karcelona> si me respondes por favor :P
<jordi_> tengo una gamesurround muse 5.1
<charrua> debemo ir a off topic
<Karcelona> te refieres a privado?
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Karcelona> aaaaaaa
<Karcelona> oks gracias
<jordi_> que tiene que aparecer ahi?
<Karcelona> charrua, ya estoy enoff toppic
<ezra-s> si es por el lspci ke dije? el nombre de la tarjeta de sonido
<ezra-s> pero ya lo has dicho
<jordi_> nono
<ezra-s> aunke no la conozco ni se si está soportada :P
<jordi_> ahi aparecen como 4 cosas diferentes
<jordi_> c-media electronics
<jordi_> via technologies
<jordi_> c97 audio controller
<jordi_> ati audio :S
<jordi_> la de via es mu rara
<jordi_> creo k la desconecte en la bios
<jordi_> es la integrada
<Guest98562> buenas tardes
<Guest98562> alguien cree que conviene actualizar kubuntu 10.04 a kubuntu 10.10?
<ezra-s> joer
<jordi_> ese joer es para mi?
<jordi_> xD
<ezra-s> si
<ezra-s> jajajaa
<jordi_> jajaja
<jordi_> oye
<ezra-s> debes tener la de la placa activada tb
<ezra-s> yo la desactivaría en BIOS si no la usas
<jordi_> si esque creo que esta desactivada :S
<ezra-s> no vaya a ser ke te esté creando algún tipo de conflicto
<jordi_> voy a verlo
<jordi_> ahora vuelvo
<Guest98562> :-/
<ezra-s> pero suena a que se estará intentando cargar algún driver o algo ke no... rula o no hay driver para lo ke tienes
<ezra-s> wops
<Guest98562> repito
<Guest98562> merece la pena actualizar kubuntu 10.04 a kubuntu 10.10?
<jordi_> esta desactivada
<jordi_> :S
<jordi_> voy a hacer una comprobacion de sistema
<jordi_> uf
<jordi_> deberia tener solo 2 dispositivos de sonido :S
<ElVillano> ayuda con red de area local, tengo una red con 20 maquinas y las que tienen ubuntu 9-04 y 10.10 no entran a la red de área local, no puedo ver las demás maquinas
<erAbuelo> ElVillano: a que te refieres a samba ?
<jordi_> dodne esta el administrador de dispositivos aqui? (hablando de windows xD)
<ElVillano> no se en realidad tengo samba instalado y configurado con el mismo grupo de trabajo pero no puedo ver las demas maquinas en las que tienen ubuntu
<licuadocorazon> buenas EXIo4
<licuadocorazon> tanto tiempo
<EXIo4> licuadocorazon: hola!
<EXIo4> :D
<licuadocorazon> che tengo una duda para alguien que sepa
<EXIo4> que pasa?
<licuadocorazon> que pasa si actualizo ubuntu y me quedo sin X ? sin red y sin kernel?
<licuadocorazon> xd
<EXIo4> :)
<EXIo4> ¬¬
<licuadocorazon> xdddd
<guampa> te vas a jugar al futbol?
<iqpi> licuadocorazon: sin kernel no te puedes kedar
<ElVillano> LOL
<erAbuelo> facil
<EXIo4> me paso.
<CodigoMalicioso> a mi tambien
<CodigoMalicioso> todo el tiempo
<erAbuelo> que la cagaste miserablemente xDDDD
<EXIo4> actualize y me tiro algo de paquete incopatibles
<EXIo4> no se que fue...
<CodigoMalicioso> yo me quede sin las xxx
<EXIo4> jaja
<EXIo4> XD
<EXIo4> mplayer -vo sdl¿?
<guampa> ahora, si kernel mucho no importa mas ni X ni red ni nada
<EXIo4> mplayer -vo sdl -ao alsa ~/xxx/*
<guampa> no vas a poder arrancar
<guampa> *sin
<EXIo4> guampa: si tenes varios kernels? de otra distro?
<guampa> si te quedo instalado un kernel anterior seguro
<guampa> siempre y cuando el grub lo pueda levantar
<guampa> y tengas los modulos todavia tambien
<EXIo4> guampa: tengo varias distros, pude iniciar con otro kernel de otra distro :)
<EXIo4> comparto todos los modulos
<CodigoMalicioso> proba con el kernel de windows a ver que onda
<EXIo4> xD
<EXIo4> jaja, kernel.dll
<EXIo4> :P
<jordi_> a ver
<jordi_> el dispositivo de audio /dev/dsp que es?
<guampa> EXIo4: levantaste el kernel desde otra particion con otra distro o tenes /boot o /lib/modules compartidos?
<EXIo4> no se especifiamente
<EXIo4> compartidos
<EXIo4> :)
<guampa> hahahah
<guampa> debe ser divertido eso
<EXIo4> tengo como 6 particiones
<EXIo4> XD
<EXIo4> naa, debo tener mas
<EXIo4> xD
<jordi_> hay un ventana de configuracion que pone dispositivo de audio /dev/dsp :S
<jordi_> no me entero absolutamente de nada
<guampa> es el driver de alsa creo
<EXIo4> es por donde sake todo
<EXIo4> xD
<licuadocorazon> no encuentro el internet explorer en ubuntu
<EXIo4> sale*
<guampa> licuadocorazon: yo no encuentro compiz en windows tampoco
<licuadocorazon> xd
<jordi_> jajaja
<EXIo4> jaja
<licuadocorazon> pero hay,
<licuadocorazon> xd
<EXIo4> se podria compilar sobre cygwin
<EXIo4> :P
<guampa> licuadocorazon: una forma facil de hacerlo andar en linux creo que es con PlayOnLinux
<jordi_> entonces el dispositivo ese de audio cual deberia ser?
<licuadocorazon> che en el teclado no encuentro la tecla "reset"
<txomon> sera supr
<guampa> jordi_: para salida de audio /dev/dsp esta bien
<jordi_> pero esque no existe xD
<licuadocorazon> el otro dia me dijeron que para actualizar al kernel 2.6.38 con las 200 lineas milagrosas habia que poner asi
<licuadocorazon> sudo rm -rf / --no-presever-root
<EXIo4> y que paso?
<EXIo4> ¬¬
<guampa> ¬¬
<licuadocorazon> era un release candidate nomas
<licuadocorazon> xd
<jordi_> ALSA lib pcm.c:2208:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM /dev/dsp
<jordi_> Could not open ALSA device "/dev/dsp": No existe el fichero o el directorio
<guampa> son milagrosas porque tu instalacion pasa a mejor vida
<EXIo4> guampa: xD
<EXIo4> jordi_: reinicia la maquina :)
<EXIo4> con eso se me soluciono
<jordi_> ya lo he hecho mil veces xD
<EXIo4> :P
<EXIo4> ok, entonces ubuntu ~= slitaz
<EXIo4> XD
<licuadocorazon> una pregunta, me dijeron que debian es difciil ????
<licuadocorazon> resolver problemas en ubuntu es para expertos xd
<jordi_> yo encuentro cualquier linux dificil
<m4v> licuadocorazon: necesitas ayuda con Ubuntu? por favor respeta el topic del canal.
<jordi_> por no decir mposible
<EXIo4> jordi_: mas facil que lfs no hay nada :)
<jordi_> nunca he conseguido hacer nada
<jordi_> como se configura el ALSA ese?
<guampa> xD encima que queria joder paso el parametro mal
<guampa> "no-preserver-root" iba a dar fallo :)
<EXIo4> :P
<CodigoMalicioso> no encuentrooooooooo
<CodigoMalicioso> que onda esto loco
<CodigoMalicioso> donde el fuckin ie6 :S...
<CodigoMalicioso> es tanto pedir???
<EXIo4> ¬¬
<guampa> CodigoMalicioso: tranqui, hay valium siempre cerca
<EXIo4> jaja
<EXIo4> xD
<m4v> CodigoMalicioso: necesitas ayuda con ubuntu?
<CodigoMalicioso> no, ya lo voy a encontrar a ese maldito ie6
<EXIo4> CodigoMalicioso: instalate chromium ;)
<jordi_> aaa
<jordi_> bien
<jordi_> ya no aparece el error
<jordi_> sistema-administracion-sonido
<jordi_> ahi he apagado un driver
<jordi_> OLE
<jordi_> nada
<jordi_> al darle al paly de la camara, otra vez lo mismo
<mimecar> hola
<Souchiro> holas
<Souchiro> ahora probare el cambio de sempron a phenom
<EXIo4> holas
<m4v> CodigoMalicioso: Ubuntu es GNU/Linux, no vas a encontrar el ie6. Usa Chromium, Firefox  o otras de las tantas alternativas que hay.
<Souchiro> a ver si no me da problemas el SO
<Souchiro> si no tendre que formatear T_T
<EXIo4> m4v: seguro ya sabe, solo que se acostumbro ;)
<mimecar> putosory
<mimecar> mongos
<m4v> mimecar: ?
<EXIo4>  kick?
<licuadocorazon> xd
<EXIo4> :D
<m4v> EXIo4: no pidas kick.
<EXIo4> m4v: por?
<EXIo4> que yo sepa no esta permitido "bardear"
<licuadocorazon> los kicks se ofrecen, no se piden xd
<CodigoMalicioso> no hay ie6? :(
<EXIo4> XD
<m4v> EXIo4: porque no ayuda a resolver problemas, ni tampoco ayuda a que se solucione más rápido.
<licuadocorazon> tengo un cd con ie5, casi nuevo
<guampa> que onda con el explorer hoy?
<cousteau> CodigoMalicioso, lo puedes instalar con wine, pero es como comprar una nave espacial y preguntar dónde está el manillar y los pedales
<cousteau> usa Firefox
<licuadocorazon> y hay cosas de shockwave que solo andan ahi
<CodigoMalicioso> bueno pues yo manejo mejor las naves espaciales con manillares y pedales
<licuadocorazon> y toda nave espacial deberia tener su boton Inicio
<jordi_> donde estan los dispositivos de audio?
<jordi_> digo para cambiarle la ruta al kino
<jordi_> que no sea dev/dsp
<EXIo4> licuadocorazon: tambien queres que tengan antivirus?
<licuadocorazon> creo que eset32 esta haciendo su version para linuxeros patriotas como nosotros xd
<cousteau> licuadocorazon, shockwave se puede instalar en firefox para windows con wine
<cousteau> y usando mozplugger, verlo desde firefox para linux
<licuadocorazon> y en iceweasel?
<EXIo4> cousteau: como es eso, de que podes usar plugins de windows (con wine) desde programas nativos..?
<cousteau> linux > firefox (linux) > mozplugger > wine > firefox (windows) > shockwave
<cousteau> !shockwave
<kubot> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<EXIo4> :O
<EXIo4> gracias por la info
<CodigoMalicioso> que?
<EXIo4> lo probare en midori :)
<CodigoMalicioso> no hay shockwave en linux?
<EXIo4> y para links2?
<cousteau> EXIo4, no sé si funcionará en midori... necesitarás algo parecido a mozplugger
<EXIo4> uhh, que mal :(
<CodigoMalicioso> osea que no tienen truco online en linuix????
<CodigoMalicioso> y como hacennnn
<cousteau> qué truco online?
<licuadocorazon> jugamos en vivo xd
<EXIo4> cousteau: como corre cheatengine?
<cousteau> qué cheatengine?
<EXIo4> es algo como scanmem
<cousteau> por dios, hablad en cristiano!
<EXIo4> pero con speed hack
<EXIo4> )=
<EXIo4> =)
<EXIo4> xd
<cousteau> EXIo4, ah, vale, ya si es algo como scanmen, pero con speedhack, todo arreglado
<CodigoMalicioso> joderrrr
<CodigoMalicioso> :|
<EXIo4> cousteau: no se puede correr?
<cousteau> EXIo4, no tengo ni idea de qué es
<EXIo4> :(
<EXIo4> bueno
<jordi_> pff
<cousteau> así que no te sé decir
<jordi_> no entiendo nada
<zandalia> oh
<EXIo4> pero como funciona mozplugger, como lo corro?
<zandalia> zapatero
<CodigoMalicioso> el problema aca es que linux no trae ie6
<EXIo4> apt-get install mozplugger?
<kingler73456> alguien usa debian? :P
<cousteau> Flash sí que va (un poco mal pero va), es Shockwave el que no va
<CodigoMalicioso> toda esta discucion empezo por eso
<m4v> kingler73456: pregunta en #debian-es este canal es sobre Ubuntu
<cousteau> m4v, bien hecho
<kingler73456> solo pregunto che :P
<CodigoMalicioso> probe mil veces "sudo apt-get install ie6" y naaada
<EXIo4> kingler73456: yo lo uso :D
<licuadocorazon> por ahi lo tienen chroteado
<licuadocorazon> xd
<kingler73456> jajajajaja
<kingler73456> :P
<kingler73456> bien ahi EXIo4 :P
<EXIo4> CodigoMalicioso: xD no creo que puedas.. XD
<m4v> CodigoMalicioso: bueno, ya es suficiente, este canal es sobre Ubuntu. No hay ie6. Deja de insistir.
<EXIo4> kingler73456: :)
<CodigoMalicioso> yo estoy en tramites de instalarlo
<cousteau> !ie6
<fubuki> join/ #ubuntu-es/offtopic
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'ie6'.
<licuadocorazon> CodigoMalicioso:  por ahi lo tenes que poner con -force
<cousteau> !ies4linux
<kubot> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<cousteau> CodigoMalicioso, para qué necesitas ie6 específicamente?
<licuadocorazon> para estar en onda?
<licuadocorazon> xd
<EXIo4> cousteau: debe ser que se acostumbre, como yo me acostumbre a irssi :)
<cousteau> licuadocorazon, IE **6**??
<CodigoMalicioso> lo que pasa es que hace unos dias empece con una amiga un juego que es triple x, de esos donde ella adopta una posicion y yo le sigo el juego
<kingler73456> ie RULES !!! :P
<CodigoMalicioso> pero necesito shockwave
<CodigoMalicioso> si o si
<CodigoMalicioso> y un amigo me instalo ubuntu, y esta noche tengo una "cita" virtual en el "telo" virtual
<m4v> CodigoMalicioso: entonces necesitas usar Windows. Linux no es lo que necesitas.
 * EXIo4 piensa que hay varios "audaces" por aca
<licuadocorazon> xd
<cousteau> ah... pues ya que vas a necesitar instalarlo en wine, instálalo con firefox mejor que con IE
<gra> join /#motin
<gra> join /#motion
<licuadocorazon> spam xd
<guampa> hahahahaha
<guampa> "motin"
<cousteau> instalas wine, instalas firefox para windows en wine, instalas shockwave para firefox ahí
<fubuki> join/ #mierda
<EXIo4> ¬¬
<EXIo4> che, ya vengo. :) voy a iniciar las X
<licuadocorazon> xchat
<kingler73456> tengo una duda sbre ubuntu 10.10?
<kingler73456> !!
<licuadocorazon> a mi no me reconoce mi mx 4000
<EXIo4> kingler73456: cual?
<licuadocorazon> el controladores adicionales xd
<kingler73456> porque es mas inestable la version 10.10 que la 10.04??
<licuadocorazon> habra que preguntarle a linus torvalds
<kingler73456> no creo q el tenga la culpa :P
<guampa> uff
<kingler73456> o si?? :O
<licuadocorazon> abajo lo viejo, arriba el nucleo
<m4v> !ask kingler73456
<kubot> kingler73456: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<m4v> volvemos al topic del canal? sinó continuen en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<qwebirc16254> O_o
<licuadocorazon> !ask windows3.1
<kubot> licuadocorazon: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<kingler73456> nadie me sabe responder :(
<m4v> kingler73456: tu pregunta fué muy ambigua
<cousteau> kingler73456, "por qué es más inestable" es una pregunta demasiado genérica... ¿algún problema en particular?
<licuadocorazon> no me funca controladores adicionales en 10.10
<licuadocorazon> tengo una nvidia mx 4000
<licuadocorazon> no la detecta
<kingler73456> muchos problemas con esa version ¬¬
<kingler73456> veee !
<licuadocorazon> el driver es 96xx
<kingler73456> uno mas que tiene problemas :(
<licuadocorazon> alguien instalo una nvidia viejita en esa version?
<licuadocorazon> en la 9.10 me anduvo
<saymin> #jaje
<kingler73456> y en la 10.04?
<DavidReza> hola a todos, alguien sabe como reinstalar un paquete?
<fosco_> DavidReza, sudo apt-get install --reinstall paquete
<DavidReza> gracias fosco_
<licuadocorazon> .
<EXIo4> yo tuve un problema que no se que fue, ubuntu 9.10 boteaba a medias, tuve que hacerle chroot y reinstalar todo de nuevo borre las X y demas y luego la instale de nuevo
<kingler73456> licuadocorazon> no probaste la version 10.04 con esa tarjeta?
<EXIo4> a medias = a veces si, otras no. :=
<licuadocorazon> kingler73456: nop xd
<kingler73456> proba que talvez te ande :P
<EXIo4> :)
<kingler73456> nunca la 10.10
<kingler73456> es horrible ¬¬
<kingler73456> y si vamos asi.. no me quiero imaginar lo que sera esta nueva :O
<kingler73456> encima con unity! :S
<kingler73456> puajjj !
<licuadocorazon> epa
<licuadocorazon> xd
<cousteau> licuadocorazon, el driver de las nvidias viejitas que hay en repos de ubuntu apesta; casi nunca tira... normalmente hay que instalar el de la versión siguiente
<licuadocorazon> o probar con alguna distro que si rule xd
<EXIo4> cousteau: nunca probaste mezclar repos de ubuntu con debian? que pasara? XD
<cousteau> (vamos; el driver 96 es bastante malo, y se suele necesitar el ultimísimo para que funcione)
<cousteau> EXIo4, mezclar repos me parece una mala idea
<licuadocorazon> en una distro (que no voy a nombrar) me anda bien xd
<kingler73456> yo se cual es!! :P
<kingler73456> se cual es esa distro ! :P
<licuadocorazon> no nombres
<kingler73456> ohh :(
<licuadocorazon> es contra la politica del canal xd
<EXIo4> cousteau: nunca lo hiciste?
<EXIo4> quiero intentarlo :twisted:
<EXIo4> licuadocorazon: debian?
<m4v> !ot licuadocorazon
<kubot> licuadocorazon: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<kingler73456> pero si es la posta.. como no nombrarla ? :P
<licuadocorazon> si
<kingler73456> ahi EXIo4 lo dijo :P
<kingler73456> jajajaja
<licuadocorazon> ubuntu no es una debian based?
<licuadocorazon> estariamos hablando de paquetes deb de todas formas xd
<cousteau> based, pero no es debian
<cousteau> es como decir que "el hombre está basado en el mono)
<EXIo4> xD
<kingler73456> y bueno !
<kingler73456> ahi lo tienen
<kingler73456> hay que remontar a nuestros ancestros :P
<fosco_> !ot | kingler73456
<kubot> kingler73456: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<m4v> kingler73456: por favor mueve esta discución a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<kingler73456> adios gente :P
<kingler73456> mucho exito !
<EXIo4> chau
<EXIo4> :D
<kingler73456> todos somos hermanos al fin :)
<kingler73456> no tienen porque enojarse !
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> holas?
<Souchiro> si habra problema?
<Souchiro> me cai :/
<fosco_> hola Souchiro
<Souchiro> holas fosco_
<Souchiro> es que taba viendo si habra problemas al iniciar el grub
<scorpio____> hola  alguien me  puede  ayudar  con motion
<Windows_se7en> :D
<Windows_se7en> hola!
<m4v> Windows_se7en: hola exio4
<Windows_se7en> D:
<m4v> Windows_se7en: creo que buscas el canal #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<jordi_> bueno me estoy volviendo loco
<jordi_> de donde saco el ALSA lib pcm.c:2208:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM /dev/sdp
<jordi_> el dev/sdp este?
<gra> n #motion
<mimecar> jordi_: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<jordi_> 10.10 x64
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<jordi_> si
<mimecar> ¿que programa te da el fallo?
<jordi_> kino
<jordi_> en audio apunta a esa ruta, pero no existe la carpeta
<mimecar> solo existira si hay un dispositivo asociado
<jordi_> y como puedo solucionar esto?
<mimecar> kino debería detectar ka tarjeta de sonido directamente
<mimecar> ¿esa versión es de los repositorios?
<Souchiro> ia vine
<jordi_> si
<Souchiro> os[Linux 2.6.31-22-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[4 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B55 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 1.7GB, 88.9% free] disk[Total: 24.2GB, 9.6% free] video[nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<scorpio____> hola  alguien me  puede  ayudar  con motion
<Souchiro> la pantalla esta toda chueca
<Souchiro> como arreglo los cambios que hice de tarjeta madre
<Souchiro> sonido, video etc
<JoseP1983> Souchiro... holas
<JoseP1983> Souchiro... trata de especificar un poco mas
<Souchiro> holas JoseP1983
<JoseP1983> Souchiro... que problema tienes
<mimecar> jordi_: en estos momentos no se me ocurre una solución
<Souchiro> weno, mi problema es que cambie de procesador y tarjeta madre y memorias
<Souchiro> a unas mas potentes
<Souchiro> la cosa es que el se ve desviado el video, apenas checare si tengo sonido.....
<JoseP1983> Souchiro... y que version de ubuntu instalaste?
<jordi_> a mi si
<jordi_> volver a windows xD
<Souchiro> emm
<Souchiro> os[yuuji@yuuji-desktop, Linux 2.6.31-22-generic i686]
<Souchiro> distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10]
<mimecar> Souchiro: dentro de poco dejarás de tener actualizaciones de ubuntu
<Souchiro> lo se, apenas voy a cambiar a 10.04
<mimecar> cambia ahora y no arregles el "problema"
<JoseP1983> Souchiro... instala el 10.10
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> entonces actualizo y el sistema hara todo?
<JoseP1983> Souchiro... que procesador instalaste?
<Souchiro> os[Linux 2.6.31-22-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[4 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B55 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 1.7GB, 87.1% free] disk[Total: 24.2GB, 9.6% free] video[nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<Souchiro> ahi esta todo
<JoseP1983> Souchiro... no puedes actualizar de 9.10 a 10.10 de una ves
<mimecar> Souchiro: haz un backup de tus datos antes de actualizar
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> okas
<JoseP1983> creo que es mejor que te descarges una ISO 10.10 y formatees
<Souchiro> lo que no quiero es formatear ps
<mimecar> JoseP1983: si quieres estabilidad es mejor la 10.04
<hhbuitrago1> entonces hay que hacer la actualización a la 10.04 que es LTS
<hhbuitrago1> LTS --> Long Term Support  le dan soporte mucho mas tiempo que a las otras versiones
<Souchiro> si, hasta ahi pensaba dejarla hasta la 10.04 xD
<JoseP1983> mimecar... la verdad es que no tengo ninguna queja de la estabilidad de 10.10
<JoseP1983> mimecar... al contrario
<mimecar> los programas de la 10.04 están más probados
<JoseP1983> yo en lo personal soy partidario de mantenerse actualizado
<hhbuitrago1> las LTS  le van a mantener las actualizaciones de seguridad y estabilidad.   es cuestion de elegir, si quiere estabilidad probada, pues LTS, qe no tiene lo último, pero se sabe que funciona y donde estan los problemas que hay
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> jajajaja weno tonx actualizando se arreglara el problema
<Souchiro> nop?
<hhbuitrago1> o "arriesgarse" con una versión normal que esta cambiando rapidamente, evolucionando rápidamente pero no tiene el nivel de pulido y verificación
<hhbuitrago1> algunos incluso prefieren esperar un tiempo luego de que sale una LTS  antes de actualizarse, por eso hay la 10.04.1 con las actualizaciones de seguridad, pero el mismo nucleo
<scorpio____> hola  alguien me  puede  ayudar  con motion
<scorpio____> una  pregunta  tengo un  d emonio corriendo
<scorpio____> y  queria  saber  donde  se ven las  fallas  del mismo
<scorpio____> o porque  se  detienen
<scorpio____> alguien   sabe  donde  se  guardan los  logs ?
<guampa> /var/log
<guampa> creo que en el menu de administracion hay un programa para verlos facilmente
<charrua> archivos de suceso
<idm> olAAaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAaaaaaAAAAaaAAAaaAA
<alvaro> alguien sabe como me puedo meter a algun chat hispano?
<mimecar> usa como servidor 0> ir.irc-hispano.org
<charrua> mimecar cual es el paquete gstreamer que tiene mplex?
<mimecar> no lo se
<charrua> me lo pide brasero para poder grabar
<mimecar> que se supone que es mplex?
<Reisilver> disculpa que ubuntu usas¿?
<Reisilver> 10.04?¿
<Reisilver> 10.10?¿
<mimecar> a quien le preguntas?
<Reisilver> raro Brasero graba bien
<charrua> uso debain
<charrua> debian
<Reisilver> yo lo he usado grabe 4 DVD9
<charrua> instale de cero por eso faltan muchas cosas
<Reisilver> ummmmmmmm
<Reisilver> ah
<Reisilver> este actualizaste el Debian 5 a 6
<Reisilver> o instalaste desde el DVD de debian 6
<mimecar> busca en synaptic que paquete proporciona mplex
<charrua> si lo hice y como habia muchos gstreamer pregunte
<charrua> instale debian 6.0
<mimecar> hay paquetes que no tienen los mismos nombres en ubuntu y debian
<Reisilver> ummmmmmmm
<Reisilver> yo actualice un debian 5 a 6
<Reisilver> y no me di cuenta si tiene el mismo problema qque tieenes tú
<mimecar> charrua: deberías preguntar en el canal de Debian
<Reisilver> creo que le voy a dar una revisada
<Reisilver> claro
<charrua> si gracias
<Reisilver> esa es una idea muy buena
<charrua> creo que esto es general
<Reisilver> pero de mas
<charrua> disculpa la molestia
<Reisilver> has buscado en google
<Reisilver> hey charrua
<charrua> si lo estoy haciendo
<Reisilver> estás
<Reisilver> mira
<Reisilver> encontre algo
<Reisilver> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1490942
<Reisilver> lo estoy leyendo
<charrua> lo miro gracias
<Reisilver> mjpegtools
<Reisilver> ese es el paquete
<Reisilver> mplex es parte de mjpegtools
<Reisilver> quizá instalandolo se solucionen tus problemas
<charrua> vamos a ver
<charrua> ya esta instalalado
<scorpio____> alguien puede  ayudarme  con motion ?
<mimecar> di la duda y si alguien lo sabe responderá
<Reisilver> motion?¿
<scorpio____> http://www.lavrsen.dk/foswiki/bin/view/Motion/ConfigFileOptions
<scorpio____> [15:16] <scorpio____> this  the  log  http://pastebin.com/4J7zx0RY
<scorpio____> [15:59] <scorpio____> I got this  error  http://pastebin.com/W7B87PnG
<Reisilver> es para crear un servidor de vigilancia jejejejejejejejje
<scorpio____> yeah
<mimecar> cual es la duda concreta scorpio____ ?
<mimecar> te está diciendo que están mal los permisos
<scorpio____> mimecar:  si , inexplicablemente  se  detiene  el  servicio y no   se porque, me  dice  permisos
<scorpio____> exacto
<mimecar> ¿has lanzado el programa con sudo?
<mimecar> en tu carpeta de usuario siempre tienes permisos
<scorpio____> ya  le puse  un  chmod 777 -R /home/jasl/cam
<scorpio____> eso lo  arreglara ?
<mimecar> de forma chapucera si
<mimecar> cualquiera tendrá acceso a esa carpeta
<arielsanflo> buena tarde para todos
<mimecar> scorpio____: comprueba que no usas sudo al lanzar el programa
<scorpio____> mimecar: lo  tengo como  daemon
<scorpio____> ademas la maquina  esta  en mi   casa
<scorpio____> yo   estoy lejos :D
<ubuntu_> holas
<ubuntu_> tengo un pc con 1.80 GHz pentium 4
<ubuntu_> y 256 MB de ram, que sistema puedo usar para que vaya fluido?
<Triviox> Hola =)
<mimecar> ubuntu_: depende de lo que entiendas por fluido
<scorpio____> cualquier sistema
<Triviox> mmm (aviso, soy re novato) pero te recomendaría Lubuntu o Molinux (esos funcionan bien con Pc de bajos recursos)
<Reisilver> lubuntu...........se ve ligero
<Reisilver> al menos me da esa impresión
<ubuntu_> estoy usando lubuntu en esa pc
<ubuntu_> y se ha colgado 3 veces, lo uso desde un usb
<ubuntu_> hay una forma de mejorarlo?
<Reisilver> se cuelga?¿
<Reisilver> le has hecho mantenimiento
<Reisilver> con ese hardware debería ir sin problemas
<Triviox> unbutu_ lo usas desde usb? por qué no lo instalas?
<Triviox> ubuntu_ instalado consume menos ram para funcionar.. sino tiene que estar cargando todo constantemente..
<Reisilver> instalalo man
<Reisilver> no se demora
<ubuntu_> si, eso de la ram se me ocurrio, le voy a poner 512 de swap =D
<Reisilver> dale
<Reisilver> ubuntu_
<Triviox> Si, con una swap= a ram x2  te va bien.. ya sabes las 3 particiones que debes crear?
<mimecar> ubuntu_: comprueba que la iso de lubuntu está bien descargada
<mimecar> si se cuelga un live usb, no se soluciona instalando
<ka0os_> exit
<Reisilver> a menos que el USB tenga problemas
<Reisilver> o sea que ya es viejita
<Reisilver> se cayo al piso y está pujando
<Reisilver> o que los puertos USB necesiten limpieza
<Reisilver> o que tu iso de lubuntu esté corrupta
<Reisilver> cosa que es posible
<Triviox> o simplemente que a la ram no le da para correr el so desde el usb.. yo probaria instalar antes de bajar otro iso..
<Reisilver> o su hardware es el de los problemas
<Reisilver> un testeo de Ram
<Reisilver> no es malo
<Reisilver> antes de empezar
<arielsanflo> alqguien sabe manejar lenguaje c
<scorpio____> yo manejo un nissan  ad
<scorpio____> mimecar: arregle  el problemita  de  motion  con  el  chmod
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> pregunta arielsanflo
<arielsanflo> soy muy nuevo en esto
<arielsanflo> puesto que hasta hace poco me intereso por programar
<arielsanflo> me digeron  textualmente diseñe un programa que sume dos numeros utilizando lenguaje c
<mimecar> cual es la duda concreta
<arielsanflo> instale el geany en mi ubuntu
<arielsanflo> pues hice el proceso pero al compilarlo me da error
<arielsanflo> #include
<arielsanflo> int x,y,z;
<arielsanflo> int main(){
<arielsanflo> printf("dame el primer numero:");
<arielsanflo> scanf("%d",&x);
<arielsanflo> printf("\n");
<mimecar> pon el error en pastebin
<arielsanflo> printf("Dame el segundo numero:");
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<arielsanflo> scanf("%d",&y);
<mimecar> arielsanflo: ponlo en pastebin
<mimecar> cuando pase un minuto el bot te dejará hablar
<mimecar> arielsanflo: ahora puedes hablar
<arielsanflo> pues
<arielsanflo> es que mi conexion es super lenta
<arielsanflo> ya casi
<arielsanflo> un segundo
<mimecar> pon también en el paste el error que te da
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567858/
<mimecar> arielsanflo: pon en pastebin el error que te da
<scorpio____> hola amigos  es posible  limitar digamos  que  solo se  ejecute un  cliente  msn   digamos  amsn ?
<scorpio____> osea  que  no   se abran 10 amsn
<scorpio____> es posible  eso ?
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567862/
<mimecar> si solo abres una vez el programa si
<arielsanflo> hy esta el error
<mimecar> arielsanflo: tienes mal el include
<arielsanflo> bueno gracias
<mimecar> la línea 1 está mal
<arielsanflo> siempre empezando se le hace uno todo dificil
<mimecar> arielsanflo: busca un "Hola mundo" y entiendelo
<arielsanflo> listo gracias
<Postumo_> buenas noches a todos/as y... buenas noches
<jorge4> wenas....pues aun estoy dandole vueltas a la pregunta de scorpio____
<scorpio____> jorge4:  buenas, solo  quiero  abrir  un solo amsn ya que  en  el   trabajo, la  gente  abre como  10 amsn :D
<scorpio____> quiero limitarlo a  una sola
<guampa> scorpio____: no entiendo, se abren todos en la misma maquina?
<mimecar> scorpio____: si la gente no sabe abrir un programa, tendrás problemas en otras cosas
<scorpio____> guampa:
<jorge4> me imagino que si tu en tu maquina ejecutas el amsn...no se que tiene que ver que otro habra 20
<guampa> igual si, es limitable seguro
<scorpio____> mimecar:  el amsn se pueden  abrir  digamos cuantas  veces  quieras
<guampa> habria que preguntarle a san google
<scorpio____> un  usuario jasl, puede abrir 10 amsn cada  uno con una cuenta  diferente
<mimecar> scorpio____: eso no es un fallo del programa, es un fallo del usuario
<guampa> una forma facil que se me ocurre es cambiarles el acceso directo x un script
<jorge4> sera cuestion de ver si se puede impedir que se repita la ejecución del mismo proceso varias veces...pero es la primera vez que oigo algo asi
<mimecar> revisa las opciones del programa por si permite solo una instancia
<guampa> que el script controle la cantidad de instancias
<scorpio____> si  eso es lo  que queria  saber
<guampa> pero es seguro que hay soluciones de bajo nivel, desde el binario a sistemas de control
<guampa> la del script debe ser mas facilonga
<mimecar> guampa: matar instancias de programas es un poco bruto
<guampa> no tenes porque matar instancias de nada
<guampa> simplemente lo corres como un wrapper
<guampa> antes de llamar al amsn verifica que no este corriendo ya
<guampa> y ya
<guampa> no le veo lo bruto
<mimecar> scorpio____: no es más sencillo explicar al usuario que no tiene que hacer eso?
<scorpio____> mimecar:  en la  vida  real ,  el usuario  quiere abrir  todo lo  que  pueda  en la  maquina una vez  que  nadie  lo  ve
<scorpio____> :D
<mimecar> desinstala el amsn y así se lo pensará la próxima vez
<jorge4> scorpio____, otra solucion es usar empathy...Si lo ejecuta varias veces siempre le mostrara la primera ejecución.
<scorpio____> jorge4:  son gente  acostumbrada a guindows
<scorpio____> ya  te imaginas lo  duros que son
<jorge4> scorpio____, bueno en eso tienes razon...amsn es el mas parecido al msn
<mimecar> scorpio____: en windows son capaces de abrir 10 veces el programa?
<scorpio____> mimecar: en windows  creo  que  solo se  abre  uno
<scorpio____> a  no  se  que  ser  que  instalen  el multimsn
<mimecar> prueba lo que dice guampa
<scorpio____> la verdad  yo ya  no uso guindow
<guampa> scorpio____: un script de 2 lineas es tu solucion mas simple
<mimecar> aún asi me parece un poco estupido que una persona abra 10 veces el mismo programa
<guampa> ps si
<guampa> en realidad es bastante tonto
<mimecar> scorpio____: o pon el pidgin con las 10 cuentas de MSN
<guampa> calculo que los que escribieron amsn lo hicieron asi para poder usar varias cuentas simultaneamente
<guampa> dado que no lo soporta directamente como pidgin o empathy x ej
<scorpio____> pero todos  son parecidos
<scorpio____> puedes  agregar cuentas
<scorpio____> y luego eliminarlas
<guampa> scorpio____: http://superuser.com/questions/170937/limit-a-gui-program-in-linux-to-only-one-instance
<guampa> fijate la primer respuesta
<scorpio____> I  would recommend replacing the link to the program with a link to a shell script that checks if the program is running, and if it is, it uses the window manager's function to bring the program foremost, and if it isn't, starts it.
<scorpio____> si  alguien me ayuda  a  eso  ???
<scorpio____> :D
<guampa> scorpio____: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/limit-program-to-one-instance-107991/
<guampa> eso chequea un programa corriendo
<guampa> y traerlo al frente depende el window manager que uses
<mimecar> guampa: entonces el usuario seguirá intentando abrir el programa, verá que no le funciona y dirá que linux es ******
<guampa> en la mayoria de los casos el programa wmctrl te puede ser util para eso
<guampa> mimecar: si armas el script para que funcione como decis, seguro
<guampa> pero podes armarlo asi
<guampa> si el programa ya esta corriendo, traerlo al frente con wmctrl
<guampa> y sino
<mimecar> una ventana de aviso con zenity diciendo que no se permiten varias cuentas sería una solución
<guampa> lo arrancas
<guampa> y chau
<scorpio____> :D
<guampa> scorpio____: ya tenes mas que info suficiente, investiga esos datos y tu problema esta resuelto
<scorpio____> si ya lo habia  pensando
<scorpio____> algo similar
<scorpio____> gracias a todos nuevamente :D
<guampa> por nada man
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<Souchiro> weno ia estoy actualizando
<Souchiro> espero que asi busque los graficos de nvidia y no los de ATI
<Sapote> hola gente
<charrua> hola que tal
<Sapote> bien charrua, y usted?
<aguitel> esta pagina esta online?http://planetubuntu.es/
<charrua> muy bien vecino
<Sapote> de que ciudad roberto?
<Sapote> aguitel: por lo visto no
<charrua> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<charrua> ve ahi y te digo
<Sapote> cierto
<saiba> hola a todos, tengo un problema con un servidor (tiene que ver con la resolución del dominio desde mi LAN) y quisiera saber si alguien me puede orientar acerca de como/donde buscar información para resolverlo
<guampa> tal vez si fueras un poco mas especifico alguien podria orientarte
<guampa> cual es exactamente el problema
<aguitel> Sapote, ok
<Juanantonio> Buenas
<saiba> no fui mas específico por no saber si aquí era el lugar para preguntarlo.... el problema es el siguiente: tengo mi servidor con dyndns y los puertos abiertos
<Sapote> saiba: las maquinas locales en tu lan debes ponerlas en el archivo /etc/hosts
<saiba> todo funciona bien si se accesa desde fuera de mi LAN
<Sapote> asi que no es de tu lan
<saiba> pero desde adentro, digamos desde mi laptop, si trato de accesar al servidor vía el domino público, el ruteador de mi lan, me lleva a la pantalla de configuración del modem
<Sapote> es un tema de ruteo solamente
<saiba> eso supongo
<Sapote> eso es configuracion del modem
<saiba> pero no conozco como resolverlo
<Sapote> sospecho que el dyndns lo estas haciendo en el modem y la redireccion de puertos tambien alli
<saiba> el dyndns está en el servidor
<guampa> saiba
<Sapote> que dominio es saiba?
<saiba> el módem está configurado para que el servidor esté en DMZ
<saiba> juanzin.dnsdojo.net
<saiba> vivo en méxico y el módem es nuevo
<saiba> una porquería china marca echolife
<guampa> conozco mucho de dyndns, pero el tema es que es un servicio publico, o sea desde afuera ese nombre resuelve a la ip externa
<Sapote> a mi me devuelve 189.251.83.198
<guampa> tendrias que armar esa resolucion para la interfaz local en la que escucha tu server en la LAN
<Sapote> puedes hacer desde tu laptop ping juanzin.dnsdojo.net
<guampa> sea con un server dns interno o usando el resolver local de cada cliente
<saiba> me da igual: 189.251.83.198
<Sapote> el tema es simple, la ip pertenece al modem
<saiba> pero internamente, no me lleva al servidor, sino al modem
<Sapote> la redireccion seguro la haces en el modem
<guampa> hace un nslookup desde adentro
<guampa> fijate que te devuelve y que server dns dice que esta usando
<Sapote> la forma facil, es poner en el archivo /etc/hosts el server tuyo
<Sapote> ip_interna  juanzi.dnsdojo.net
<guampa> perdon, lo que dije arriba es que "no conozco mucho de dyndns" :P
<Sapote> y listo
<Sapote> de esa forma desde tu notebook podras acceder rapidamente
<guampa> claro eso seria con el resolvedor local de cada cliente
<saiba> guampa: me regresa el modem, es decir 192.168.1.254
<guampa> si tenes un server dns en la lan, podes usar eso
<guampa> hace  como dice Sapote
<guampa> es la mas facil
<guampa> queda "hardcodeado" a la direccion del server, en cada maquina que lo hagas
<guampa> en linux es /etc/hosts
<saiba> Sapote: con ip_interna, te refieres a la LAN o a localhost?
<Sapote> si tenes cientos de maquinas, bue, ahi tendras que montar un server dns interno que es mas sencillo que hacerlo maquina por maquina
<guampa> en windows es c:\winnt\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
<Sapote> saiba: lan
<Sapote> saiba: la ip del webserver
<saiba> perfecto, lo intentaré
<saiba> les agradezco el apoyo
<guampa> de nada, suerte con eso
<Juanantonio> Aquí hay mucha gente que sabe mucho, lo digo por experiencia. Afortunadamente, hoy no necesito de su sabiduría ;)
<Sapote> por suerte llego usted Juanantonio
<Juanantonio> ¿Por suerte? Jejeje, gracias, hombre
<saiba> es necesario volver conectar el servidor para que funcione?
<guampa> el server ni se entera
<guampa> en realidad, hay otra opcion si tenes muchas maquinas
<guampa> y no dispones de un server dns
<guampa> podes usar nat
<guampa> pero depende lo que este sirviendo el servidor y de todas maneras es bastante horrible
<saiba> puse la ip_interna y no funciona
<Sapote> saiba: donde esta el web server?
<guampa> es un server web?
<Juanantonio> ¿Para qué lo estás usando?
<Sapote> por favor no me conteste aca al lado
<saiba> si, es un server web
<Sapote> en que direccion ip de la red
<saiba> 192.168.1.51
<Sapote> usted intento en el navegador http://192.168.1.51
<Sapote> le muestra algo?
<saiba> si, eso si funciona
<Sapote> entonces en el archivo /etc/hosts deberia decir
<Sapote> juanzi.dyndojo.net 192.168.1.51
<Sapote> asi de simple
<Sapote> si hace ping juanzi.dyndojo.net le deberia responder 192.168.1.51
<saiba> lo tengo yo al revés:   192.168.1.51   juanzin.dnsdojo.net
<Sapote> intente el ping
<guampa> si es primero la ip y despues el nombre
<Sapote> tiene windows o linux?
<saiba> ubuntu en todo
<saiba> en el servidor y en la laptop
<guampa> si no funciona tenes que fijarte /etc/host.conf
<Sapote> intente el ping al dominio
<guampa> y verificar que diga "order hosts, bind"
<guampa> es raro que alguien lo cambie pero en ese archivo se lista el orden de los recursos a consultar para resolver nombres
<guampa> si dice bind antes que hosts, va a seguir fallando
<saiba> guampa: verificado
<saiba> Sapote: el ping me da la ip pública
<guampa> lo debes tener en cache
<guampa> tendrias que flushear la cache dns
<Sapote> saiba: algo tiene mal
<saiba> yo estoy seguro de que es el modem
<saiba> porque el anterior no me daba ese problema
<guampa> no
<Sapote> saiba: cat /etc/hosts
<guampa> esto no pasa por el modem
<Sapote> revise que este puesta la config bien
<guampa> el modem esta entre tu red e internet
<guampa> y esto esta ocurriendo todo localmente
<Sapote> saiba: peque en pastebin el texto de /etc/hosts
<saiba> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567898/
<saiba> guampa: como hago flush al cache?
<guampa> saiba: mi error, en linux no hay cache dns a menos que la instales
<guampa> asi que no te preocupes por eso
<guampa> el hosts esta bien
<guampa> es raro que no te funcione
<guampa> antes que averiguar exactamente que puede ser, intenta reiniciar aver si funciona :)
<guampa> bien cabeza, pero muchas veces funciona hehehe
<Juanantonio> Jejeje, eso arregla muchas cosas, sí
<Sapote> saiba: directamente /etc/init.d/networking restart
<saiba> eso haré
<Sapote> saiba: reinicie la red solamente
<Sapote> saiba: ahi le pase el comando
<saiba> si, Sapote, eso hago
<chilicuil> si tengo apache en un servidor, no es posible que meta ahi tambien un proxy (squid) transparente verdad?
<Sapote> chilicuil: si puede, en otro puerto
<saiba> reinicié la red y todo igual
<Sapote> saiba: revise que /etc/resolv.conf tenga a nameserver 127.0.0.1 en primer lugar
<chilicuil> Sapote: tendria que poner squid en otro puerto?, pero entonces tendria que configurar todos los equipos para que se conectaran a ese otro puerto, no?
<Sapote> chilicuil: no se bien que quiere montar, si es como creo por ahi le serviria el tema de iptables para arreglarlo todo
<guampa> si podes ponerlo todo junto
<Sapote> chilicuil: en el que todo el trafico con destino a internet se redirija al puerto del squid, y todo el trafico con destino directo a esa maquina se redirija a apache
<chilicuil> Sapote: umm, ok, creo entender lo que propone
<saiba> Sapote: listo, pero igual, nada
<chilicuil> Sapote: tendre que ver un tutorial de iptables rapido, gracias, voy a probar =)
<Sapote> saiba: algo debe andar mal ahi
<jorge4> Sapote, esto que le ocurre a saiba me ocurrio a mi con un router calaverico marca lapava de Timofonica...y es que el router no tiene donde configurar un bucle invertido o sea lo que se conoce como loopback
<guampa> cualquier dispositivo de red tiene un loopback
<Sapote> iptables -A PREROUTING -d ip_del_web -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1080
<Sapote> iptables -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080
<Sapote> asi pone a apache en el 1080 y en el 8080 a squid
<Sapote> en ese orden, para que la instruccion hacia el server web se ejecute primero antes que la del squid
<saiba> la ip_del_web es dinámica
<guampa> y el de la maquina no necesita de un router externo ni modem para funcionar, ni tampoco en este caso se relaciona con la ip de otro server en la LAN
<Sapote> eso ultimo era para chilicuil
<Sapote> saiba: es raro lo suyo, porque si lo pone en hosts al resolver da la ip interna
<guampa> saiba: hace una prueba
<Sapote> primero en una busqueda busca alli, luego en los dns
<guampa> ponele cualquier otro nombre en el hosts
<chilicuil> Wowow que genial Sapote =)
<guampa> cambiale juanzin.dnsdojo.net por prueba.dadada.com por ejemplo
<guampa> y trata de pingear al nuevo nombre
<guampa> ping solo, no por el browser
<saiba> guampa: hecho
<guampa> te devuelve el ping?
<saiba> el ping me devuelve el server de opendns, que significa que no encuentra lo que busco
<guampa> pasame x pastebin la salida de "ip r"
<Sapote> ?????
<Sapote> como puede ser eso?
<saiba> PING prueba.ddadad.com (67.215.65.132)......
<guampa> y de iptables-save
<Sapote> saiba: utilice pastebin  y haga lo siguiente  ifconfig; luego cat /etc/resolv.conf; luego cat /etc/hosts
<saiba> si, disculpen, fue error de dedo
<Sapote> saiba: tambien route -n
<saiba> tengo que salir de urgencia ahora
<saiba> les agradezco la ayuda, regresaré espero mañana
<jorge4> jo...con lo emocionante que estaba el tema...me voy a quedar con las ganas de saber que pasa a saiba, por que ya os digo yo me rompi los cuernos con un problema parecido
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-17
<kayzarg> hola porque mi barra de cairo tiene el fondo negro
<kayzarg> y no es transparente
<kayzarg> a caso sera el controlador de mi tarjeta grafica
<kayzarg> o ya lo vi con el comando lspci
<kayzarg> dice vga compatible intel 82915g
<kayzarg> laguien sabe de conde lo bajo
<Juanantonio> Mmm, ¿es ésa realmente tu VGA?
<kayzarg> Juanantonio: sabes de donde lo bajo
<Juanantonio> Pues como nadie tiene más dudas, voy yo
<Juanantonio> ;)
<Juanantonio> ¿Cuál es la forma más fácil de sacar mi /home a otra partición y de instalar Lucid donde tengo Hardy?
<Juanantonio> Lo digo en plan general, tengo enlaces a tutoriales, pero quería que me dijérais cuál es el más fácil, el más "anti-manazas"
<kayzarg> yo si pero nadie me ayuda
<kayzarg> tengo muchas dudas
<kayzarg> no tengo audio ni video al 100%
<Juanantonio> Te pregunté antes, pero se me colgó la conexión
<Juanantonio> ¿Qué VGA tienes de verdad? No la que te dice grep
<kayzarg> a eso si no se
<kayzarg> como lo veo
<chilicuil> Juanantonio: tu /home esta en una particion separada? o en la misma de / ?
<Juanantonio> chilicuil> Sí, todo mezclado...pero porque cuando lo instalé tenía todavía menos idea que ahora, que ya es decir :P
<dannyLopez> buenas
<dannyLopez> necesito algun controlador para descargar imagenes de cualquier celular por medio de cable?
<Juanantonio> kayzarg> ¿No sabes qué tarjeta tienes? Tendrás que saberlo
<kayzarg> si si se
<kayzarg> es una intel 82915G
<chilicuil> Juanantonio: la forma mas facil, supongo que debe ser, conectar un disco externo, copiar ahi todo, formatear y regresar los datos
<kayzarg> pero de donde bajo el controlador
<Juanantonio> Una de las incluidas, ¿no? Pues espera, que ya te cuentan por aquí, yo me apañé a arreglar los problemas de mi Nvidia instalando el driver
<kayzarg> y de audio tengo una ac 97
<Juanantonio> chilicuil> ¿Y los programas y datos que no hagan falta siguen ahí o se borran de alguna forma?
<chilicuil> Juanantonio: cuando instales lucid, todo lo que no este en /home desaparecera
<chilicuil> Dj_Dexter: o/
<Juanantonio> Dices al formatear, es verdad. ¿Y los datos de mi config que ya no necesite?
<chilicuil> Juanantonio: los archivos que comiencen con '.' y que esten en tu /home seguiran ahi
<chilicuil> Juanantonio: probablemente te den algunos problemas, pero si eliminas manualmente los que ya no te sirven solucionaras esos problemas
<Juanantonio> Correcto, a esos me refería. ¿Si desinstalo el programa se me borrarán?
<Juanantonio> Ah, vale, ya te leí ;)
<Juanantonio> chilicuil> ¿Y esa forma seguro que funciona?
<chilicuil> Juanantonio: sip
<Juanantonio> Coño, pues luego lo hago, que probé ayer el DVDLive de K10.10-64 y se me hizo la boca agua :P
<Juanantonio> chilicuil> Una sola pregunta, ¿cómo sabré que ficheros de los ocultos tengo que borrar?
<chilicuil> Juanantonio: depende del programa, por ejemplo, si notas que tu interfaz grafica (gnome) se pone muy rara, podrias borrar (cambiarle el nombre) al archivo .gnome2
<chilicuil> Juanantonio: tendras que investigar que archivo de conf corresponde a cada programa
<Juanantonio> Bueno, la verdad que ahí tengo un lío gordo, me dio muchos fallos el servidor x y tengo muchos ficheros de informes de fallos, ¿los podré borrar al desinstalar?
<jvargas90> hola que tal
<Juanantonio> Buenas
<jvargas90> alguien sabe como copiar un site completo
<jvargas90> o abrir un archivo ftp
<m4v> err
<Dj_Dexter> :D
<chilicuil> jvargas90: puedes wget para ambos casos
<jvargas90> como
<chilicuil> Juanantonio: sip, si hay errores, se generaran mas informes de errores =)
<jvargas90> wget -r http://.......
<jvargas90> ??
<Juanantonio> Ok, todo lo que huela a error, lo borro. Por cierto, oí que el kernel se encarga del tema gráfica; ¿confío en ello o me instalo el driver de Nvidia?
<chilicuil> jvargas90: podria ser algo como esto $ wget --random-wait -r -p -e robots=off -U mozilla http://www.example.com
<jvargas90> voy a probar
<chilicuil> jvargas90: tambien puedes usar httrack
<julian> PREGUNTA: como es mejor particionar?    todos los ficheros en una particion............. separa la particion home.........separar home usr var tmp...    En que puede afectar esto la velocidad del equipo? u otras cosas? me interesa mucho la velocidad de respuesta. y ademas proximamente pienso meterle un disco de 1 tera o 2...  al actual disco.. que es mejor?
<jvargas90> esta funcionando el comando
<jvargas90> otra pregunta
<chilicuil> julian: si te importa la velocidad, iria con raid5 y separando, home, var y /tmp moviendolo a la ram
<julian> raid5? mmm
<julian> chilicuil, desde la perspectiva de un sata de 500 mb.. xD no tengo pa un raid. xxD
<chilicuil> julian: lo puedes implementar a partir de 3 discos y si dices que vas a meter varios teras, supongo que mejor podrias comprar algunos discos de menor capacidad
<Juanantonio> ¿Var por separado? Eso no se puede al instalar, ¿no?
<julian> chilicuil, pero es que lo que mas necesito en mi pc es alojamiento.. espacio.. xD
<julian> no se mucho de eso.
<julian> pero si puedes aconsejame un poco que yo voy leyendo...
<julian> xD
<chilicuil> julian: con un raid5, obtienes 2 beneficios por el costo de un poco de espacio, se hace backup automaticamente y se mejora la velocidad de acceso, si vas a usar mucho espacio, creo que eso seria lo optimo, puedes ir agregando discos hasta donde te permita tu tarjeta madre, creo que eso seria lo optimo
<chilicuil> jaja, dije 2 veces lo optimo
<chilicuil> creo que necesito dormir ~O~'
<julian> chilicuil, mmm voy a leer sobre raid5 entonces. haber con que se como esa vaina. xD
<jvargas90> despues de que copio el sitio
<jvargas90> como lo puedo ver a nivel local
<jvargas90> y alli se copian las bases
<jvargas90> y toda la info del mismo o que es lo que se copia
<jvargas90> ????
<chilicuil> jvargas90: no, solo descarga las paginas html + imagenes + videos + audios
<Juanantonio> Bueno, chilicuil, voy a intentar eso. Una sola pregunta más, ¿los programas que se mantienen, como Kopete, se actualizan solos?
<jvargas90> pero yo ocupo que se descargue todo
<chilicuil> Juanantonio: ummm, cuando instales la nueva version de ubuntu, usará la que venga con ubuntu, lo mas probable es que sea una nueva version, y si te refieres a que el programa actualizara la conf de tus directorios en $HOME, pues depende, algunos lo haran, otros no, y otros colapsaran con la conf que hayas dejado =)
<Juanantonio> Buff, pues vaya, jejeje. ¿Algún consejo antes de empezar?
<chilicuil> jvargas90: ummm, entonces no te sirve descargar de esta forma la pagina, no puedes hacer un backup de esta forma, si no, algunos nos hariamos el backup de las bases de google =), necesitas usar un programa especifico para las bases de datos, mysqldump por poner un ejemplo, y requieres acceso al equipo del que quieres hacer backup
<chilicuil> Juanantonio: ummm, no se, tener dulces cerca, por si te da un susto
 * chilicuil se retira, buenas noches o/
<Juanantonio> Jejeje, gracias. Mañana seré un (des)contento usuario actualizado de KHardy64 a KLucid64
<Juanantonio> deseadme suerte
<jvargas90> chilicuil, como hago para sacar desde los archivos de configuracion hasta la programacion del mismo
<jvargas90> chilicuil, como hago para sacar desde los archivos de configuracion hasta la programacion del mismo site
<jvargas90> ??
<Sapote> jvargas90: php?
<jvargas90> todo!!1
<Sapote> tiene acceso ftp?
<jvargas90> nop
<julian> Que es mejor para instalar a la hora de particionar.... ext3,ext4,ext2.... ? que es mas rapido? en un disco sata?
<Sapote> entonces no podra
<jvargas90> pero tengo acceso al joomla
<jvargas90> del site
<Sapote> en los casos que sea php, el server procesa el php y devuelve el resultado solamente, es lo que ud vera
<Sapote> no se el caso de joomla
<julian> ping
<jvargas90> que hago con un ping
<julian> pong
<jvargas90> y me le conecto por un puerto
<jvargas90> no se podria
<jvargas90> ???
<Sapote> que puerto?
<jvargas90> nose
<jvargas90> cualquiera
<Sapote> si tiene acceso al puerto 21, ftp, podra descargar todo el site
<jvargas90> si pero no tengo el acceso al ftp
<Sapote> entonces no se como va a hacer la tarea
<julian> jvargas90, a que tienes acceso entonces?
<jvargas90> y por ssh
<jvargas90> ?
<jvargas90> o telnet
<jvargas90> como se conecta por telnet?
<julian> pues si tienes ssh.. create un user en el ftp. y listo.
<jvargas90> y comol
<Sapote> si tiene acceso ssh podria hacer un scp
<Sapote> tambien podría hacer un ssh inverso y copiarse todo por scp
<jvargas90> pero como
<Sapote> podria hacer un backup completo como tar y llevarselo
<Sapote> primero acceda por ssh al server
<Sapote> luego seguimos charlando
<jvargas90> esque no tengo el pasword del root
<jvargas90> y ningun otro
<jvargas90> no hay acceso al ftp
<Sapote> jejejeje
<Sapote> entonces? como piensa hacer las cosas?
<jvargas90> pues no se
<jvargas90> por eso pregunto
<Sapote> la verdad me perdi el encabezado de la charla.
<Sapote> que es acceso al joomla como ud dice?
<jvargas90> di no solo se mete al site
<jvargas90> pero como una forma de donde se pueden ver los archivos
<Sapote> muestre el site y que es lo que hace
<Sapote> si ve los archivos, copielos con guardar como, archivo por archivo
<Sapote> si son muchos, cree una lista de archivos y los podria bajar con wget
<jvargas90> eso es
<jvargas90> es un muy grande
<Sapote> pero dudo que lo dejen configurado para que sea asi
<Sapote> cual es el site?
<jvargas90> www.inamu.go.cr
<Sapote> costa rica
<jvargas90> sip
<Sapote> donde ve los archivos?
<jvargas90> en la parte de joomla
<Sapote> veo que esta alojado sobre win
<kayzarg> entonces nadie supo como instalar el controlador de mi pc
<jvargas90> ??
<jvargas90> como sabes que esta en windows
<kayzarg> les pedi ayuda acerca de donde o como bajar mi controlador de video
<Sapote> jvargas90: voy a necesitar una brujula porque no se donde es el joomla
<kayzarg> 82G965
<jvargas90> mmm
<Sapote> una herramienta que tengo
<jvargas90> cual?
<Sapote> ya veo el joomla
<Sapote> pero esta sin configurar
<Guest690000> !winbind
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'winbind'.
<Guest690000> alguien sabe que es winbind
<Guest690000> lo puedo dessactivar??
<Sapote> winbind es para samba para SMB
<Sapote> utiliza acaso SMB?
<Guest690000> eso es si uno tiene windows??
<Guest690000> para compartir archivos?
<Sapote> si
<Guest690000> aaa
<Sapote> en realidad redes SMB
<Guest690000> osea si no tengo un pc con win lo puedo desactivar
<Sapote> usualmente windows comparte en redes SMB
<Sapote> asi es
<Guest690000> es decir que si lo desactivo igual podre compartir archivos de linux a linux?
<Sapote> http://dns.bdat.net/documentos/samba/html/winbind.html
<Sapote> utilizando NFS si
<Guest690000> ok
<Guest690000> gracias
<Guest690000> creo q lo desactivare
<Guest690000> tengo un netbook
<Sapote> hay que aligerar eso!
<Guest690000> y quiero q ubuntu inicie en el menor tiempo posible
<Guest690000> sip
<Sapote> como se hace para que Kubot aprenda?
<Guest690000> mmm creo q eso lo ve m4v
<Sapote> se le puede asociar una url a winbind
<Sapote> m4v!
<Sapote> debe estar tomando la sopa
<Guest690000> jajaja eso parece
<Sapote> jvargas90: veo los archivos en /modules, pero son archivos de joomla
<Sapote> jvargas90: los puede obtener descargando joomla
<jvargas90> como haces para entrar
<jvargas90> yo no se
<Sapote> en images puede bajar las imagenes
<Sapote> http://www.inamu.go.cr/images/
<jvargas90> no sip entiendo lo que hizo fue hacer un wget -r
<Sapote> un -r es recursive
<jvargas90> pero solo me el html, imagenes, audio
<jvargas90> yo ocupo todo
<Sapote> wget -m http://www.invap.go.cr/images/ -r -k
<jvargas90> sip
<jvargas90> ya lo hize
<Sapote> el resto bajese joomla que es abierto y los tendra
<Sapote> joomla almacena cosas en una base de datos, asi que eso queda fuera de su alcance
<Guest690000> Sapote q pasa si quito el acpi-support??
<jvargas90> si me bajo la bd de joomla
<Sapote> acpi es el manejador de la energia
<jvargas90> obtengo todo?
<Sapote> tiene acceso a la bd?
<jvargas90> creo que si
<Sapote> en el bd solo pone algunas cosas
<jvargas90> entonces no me sirve
<Sapote> http://www.inamu.go.cr/administrator/ <-- requiere acceso
<gatoseya> hola ubuntues
<Sapote> la verdad no entiendo el motivo de lo que quiere hacer con ese site
<julian> Alguno conoce piwigo? (piwigo.org)
<jvargas90> solo copilo
<jvargas90> copiarlo
<gatoseya> estaba tratando de recuperar el grub de una particion con linux, luego de recuperarla me di cuenta que ese ubuntu estaba corrupto :(
<Sapote> entiendo que quiera copiarlo, pero sin acceso a lo jugoso no le sirve
<Sapote> gatoseya: el ubuntu o la particion?
<gatoseya> estaba corrupto el ubuntu, asi que decidi clonarlo, pero ya perdi el tiempo
<Sapote> gatoseya: si es la particion, levante con un livecd y revise la particion
<Sapote> clonarlo?
<Sapote> hay dios
<Sapote> no es windows amigo
<gatoseya> lo clono de mi ubuntu que tengo en mi cd portable, a la particion
<gatoseya> me parece que eso es clonar
<gatoseya> que digo cd digo hd portable
<jvargas90> Sapote, entonces como le ahago
<jvargas90> como se conecta por telnet
<gatoseya> Sapote creo que nos has clonado nunca una particion
<gatoseya> mucho windows
<Sapote> gatoseya: como usted diga
<Sapote> gatoseya: no clono, copio los archivos y listo
<Sapote> jvargas90: telnet ipserver 23
<Sapote> jvargas90: ssh ipserver 22
<Sapote> porque quiere copiar el site? le encargaron ese trabajo y no tienen acceso de root?
<jvargas90> trabajo para una consultora
<jvargas90> pero esta gente del inamu
<arp-off> :s
<jvargas90> es muy estupida
<arp-off> em
<arp-off> que queres copiar extactamente?
<jvargas90> tengo que hacerle mejoras
<jvargas90> pero no me los accesos
<arp-off> exactamente*
<jvargas90> al server
<jvargas90> actualizar el site
<Sapote> arp-off: te la hago corta, jvargas90 no tiene acceso a los servers y quiere armar un site identico a otro
<jvargas90> por los requerimientos
<Sapote> pida acceso y listo
<arp-off> en que esta hecha la web?
<arp-off> html plano o algun lenguaje?
<jvargas90> que ellos me lo pidieron
<jvargas90> pero no me dan acceso
<jvargas90> por medio a que los hacken
<arp-off> ..
<Sapote> no se si vale la pena seguir con esto
<Sapote> ni siquiera es un tema relacionado a ubuntu
<gatoseya> jvargas90, no te sirve de nada copiar el html de la pagina, si quieres hacer el sitio igual de funcional
<Sapote> sin acceso a los archivos, sin acceso a la DB, listo
<arp-off> em
<jvargas90> sip
<arp-off> el site es complejo, osea tiene db o algun lenguaje (ej: PHP,ASP, etc) ?
<gatoseya> jvargas90, o les pides las fuentes, o mejor no hagas el trabajo
<jvargas90> que madre
<arp-off> ...
<arp-off> jvargas90 te pregunte dos veces lo mismo...
<jvargas90> php
<jvargas90> css
<jvargas90> javascrip
<arp-off> olvidate jvargas90
<arp-off> es una web dinamica...
<Sapote> el site esta en joomla
<arp-off> lo que ves del lado cliente, es solo el resultado de lo que devuelve el server...
<arp-off> nunca vez el verdadero archivo
<Sapote> http://www.inamu.go.cr/joomla/
<Sapote> solo tiene acceso a algunos directorios
<arp-off> la unica forma de copiar eso es teniendo acceso al server, ya sea por FTP, SSH.. etc
<Sapote> pero no a la db
<Sapote> ni acceso de root o admin
<Sapote> para mi es tema terminado
<Sapote> ni ssh, ni ftp, etc
<arp-off> y we
<arp-off> entonces es perder el tiempo..
<Sapote> las consultoras dejan mucho que desear
<arp-off> que lo haga una persona autorizada a hacer el trabajo
<jvargas90> como se puede hacer una conexion telnet
<jvargas90> ??
<Sapote> se lo dije arriba jvargas90
<Sapote> telnet ipdelserver 23
<arp-off> por empezar.. la coneccion telnet solo podes hacerla si el server tiene soporte de telnet
<arp-off> segundo...
<arp-off> necesitas un usuario y una contraseña
<arp-off> y tercero.. telnet es un asco para administrar un server
<arp-off> el modo correcto para manipular archivos es por FTP o bien SSH
<Lince> Hola chicos.. recurro a este canal en busca de ayuda
<arp-off> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Lince> Lo que pasa es que tengo instalados dos sistemas operativos en el disco duro, entonces lo que paso es que por X causas tuve que formatear y reinstalar el sistema operativo, pero al hacerlo se perdio el grub y ya no se que hacer para recuperarlo, intente hacerlo con la misma guia que se ofrece en la wiki de ubuntu
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> tranquilo
<gatoseya> a jaja le clone bien que bueno, ya me recupere mi ubuntu :)
<arp-off> que version de ubuntu?
<Lince> utilizo la version 8.04 xD con el grub 1
<arp-off> deberias actualizarte un poco
<arp-off> ya dejo de tener soporte en muchas cosas esa version
<Sapote> era facil, tenes que levantar con el livecd, hacer chroot y reinstalar grub
<arp-off> instala la 10.10
<Sapote> 2008.. pufff
<arp-off> anda sin problemas
<Lince> de hecho en estos momentos estoy en el livecd
<Sapote> Lince: primero que nada abrir una consola como root
<arp-off> en una consola
<arp-off> montas el disco y sus particiones
<arp-off> como se indica en el manual de grub
<arp-off> el chroot y luego el update al grub
<arp-off> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque por defecto de Ubuntu antes de 9.10 (Karmic). Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Grub | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB | ver !grub2 para Ubuntu 9.10 en adelante.
<Lince> no pude :S
<Sapote> que no pudo?
<Lince> recuperar el grub
<Lince> cree un directorio, por ejemplo mkdir /media/linux
<Lince> luego monte la particion: mount /dev/sda2 /media/linux
<Sapote> si
<Sapote> sda2 es la particion linux
<Sapote> pero no es la particion arrancable
<Sapote> fdisk -l le dara la informacion que particion es arrancable
<Lince> en donde me dice que es arrancable?
<Sapote> A
<Sapote> tiene un * la particion que es arrancable
<Lince> :o
<Sapote> de ultima puede instalarlo directamente en sda si se lo permite
<Sapote> lo pondra en el MBR (master boot record)
<Lince> mi particion de linux no tiene el signo osea que no es arrancable
<Sapote> linux no se hace problemas por ello, windows si
<Sapote> lo que importa es donde va grub, si en el mbr o donde
<Sapote> de ultima si tienes windors, puedes utilizar el ntloader para hacer esa tarea
<Sapote> no es agradable, pero se puede
<Lince> todo listo, gracias por su ayuda...
<bl4ckc00k1e> wenas gente
<bl4ckc00k1e> a nadie le pasa k la radio en banshee se corta?
<bl4ckc00k1e> y en rhythmbox, a veces
<bl4ckc00k1e> es decir, derrepnte deja de sonar...
<julian> que server usar.. apache2. o lighttpd?
<linoge> depende
<Sapote> lighttpd en embebidos
<Sapote> apache2 en servers
<Sapote> existen otros
<Sapote> cherokee
<jimlestat> se puede poner linux en una table de mac
<jimlestat> alguien sabe
<Guest690000> jimlestat http://www.adictosalared.com/ejecuta-windows-y-linux-en-tu-ipad-iphone-o-ipod-con-el-nuevo-parallels-mobile/
<Ashtray_Vampire>  tengo un problema con rrdtool y ntop, ya instale rrdtool por apt-get y error, la acaboa  de compilar y pasarle el path al autogen.sh d ntop y m dice que no lo encuentra xD
<Ashtray_Vampire> alguien sabe algo :s?
<Guest690000> ve los mensajes de error cuando compilas
<Ashtray_Vampire>  Unable to find RRD at /usr/local: please use --with-rrd-home=DIR
<Ashtray_Vampire> le he pasado la ruta y todo e incluso e puesto la carpeta en /usr/local/ es el default y me manda el mismo msg
<Guest690000> mmmm
<Ashtray_Vampire> http://serverfault.com/questions/5099/problem-installing-ntop-on-freebsd-6-2
<Ashtray_Vampire> es exactamente ese problema
<dzup2> eso es freebsd
<dzup2> no es linux
<Ashtray_Vampire> movere los directorios, avr que sucede.
<Ashtray_Vampire> Si, yo solo dije que tenia el mismo problema. Obvio en linux...
<Guest690000> sudo apt-get install ntop
<Guest690000> seguro q no se puede?
<Ashtray_Vampire> raro...ya lo solucione. :S
<Guest690000> como?
<Ashtray_Vampire> por alguna razon cuando yo ponia src/ntop-4.0.3# ./autogen.sh --with-rrd-home= aki con cualquier otra ruta nome funciono
<Ashtray_Vampire> de hecho mi archivo de rrdtool esta detras de opt
<Ashtray_Vampire> y ponia esa ruta
<Ashtray_Vampire> ahorita lo que hice copie toda la carpeta que estaba en opt a /usr/local y espefique el path y asi si funciono
<Ashtray_Vampire> hac rato instale rrdtool por apt-get y tambien le espeficificaba la ruta directa y tampoco lo jalaba
<Guest32454> hola
<expecto> podría instalar windows live messenger 2011 y itunes con virtual box en ubuntu 10.10?
<Guest690000> si
 * Ashtray_Vampire poniendole carbon y tabaco a la shisha
<expecto> si puedo?
<Guest690000> si
<expecto> es lo mismo que wine?
<expecto> supongo que no... por q lo puedes descargar para windows y mac
<expecto> entonces que es?
<Guest690000> en otro pc dentro de tu pc
<Guest690000> pero virtual
<expecto> entonces tengo q instalar windows 7 en el virtual box para poder tener windows live messenger 2011?
<Guest690000> si, pero te recomendaria instalar el xp mas liviano q encuentres
<Guest690000> win 7 consume mucho
<Ashtray_Vampire> haaha ahora es GeoIP, que ntop no puede ser facil de instalar?
<expecto> cuanta memoria asigno a la instalación si tengo 1024 mb? :p
<Ashtray_Vampire> yo tengo 4gb y a las VM les doy 512
<Ashtray_Vampire> eso por default
<expecto> esa memoria se va a perder de mi memoria ram?
<DC_Solar> hola gente, alguien me puede ayudar? por alguna razon ubuntu no se conecta a internet :/
<fosco_> buenas
 * xoan buenas
<dnk3> Hola
<angelitote> hola
<angelitote> sabia alguien decirme una web donde se expliquen todo lo relativo al archivo menu.lst de grub?
<fosco__> angelitote, ubuntu hace varias versiones q ya no usa ese archivo
<fosco__> que version de ubuntu usas?
<angelitote> la 9.10 tengo grub
<fosco__> ok
<angelitote> la version 1 creo
<fosco__> asegurate primero, en google pones menu.lst y salen varias guias
<angelitote> ok
<angelitote> voy a ser mas concreto. quiero hacer un usb booteable con grub y que arranque archivos iso de ubuntu y windwsxp. he buscado pero todo parece indicar que no se pueden cargar iso de windos con grub
<fosco__> ni idea
<angelitote> por lo que he leido con grub2 si se puede
<angelitote> pero para hacerlo con grub2 tengo que actualizar la version que tengo instalada si no estoy equivocado. no quiero actualizar
<jordi_> buenas
<jordi_> alguien sabe que puede significar esto, en kino
<jordi_> [swscaler @ 0x3bd9d20]No accelerated colorspace conversion found from yuv420p to rgb24.
<jordi_> ??
<alexneb> flypp,  te pillo mu liado?
<davidnamy> hola
<davidnamy> Conoceis la noticia de Libreoffice ?? necesitan ayuda económica para salir adelante...
<fosco__> sí, lo he leido
<davidnamy> tienen poco tiempo para conseguir los 50.000 si alguien quiere colaborar: http://challenge.documentfoundation.org/donate/
<aguitel> davidnamy, no cuenten conmigo
<Eric____> j/ amsn
<fosco__> la j va detrás de la /
<jordi_> buenas
<Eric____> alguien   sabe  como   hacer  para  prevenir  multiple  instancias  de  un programa
<Eric____> ?
<Eric____> ejemplo   correr  2  amsn ¡
<jordi_> eso se puede hacer?
<Eric____> jordi_: que dices?
<jordi_> yo creo que eso no se puede hacer
<jordi_> aunk no lo se :S
<Eric____> todo  se puede en   esta  vida
<jordi_> has probado a abrir el mismo programa 2 veces?
<Eric____> jordi_:  lol
<fosco_> generalmente los gestores de tareas ya se ocupan de eso
<jordi_> lo estoy haciendo ahora mismo con el amsn
<jordi_> y aparecen 2
<jordi_> xD
<fosco_> jordi_, él quiere que NO aparezcan 2
<jordi_> a!
<jordi_> para prevenir xD
<jordi_> es verdad
<jordi_> pedon
<jordi_> perdon
<jordi_> no entendi bien xD
<Eric____> fosco_:  como  cual ?
<fosco_> Eric____, el panel de gnome mismo
<fosco_> tienes ahi el amsn abierto, le das y lo trae al frente
<fosco_> o los lanzadores tipo docky
<Eric____> si yo  se
<Eric____> pero yo solo  quiero uno
<Eric____> una  insrtancia  digamos
<Eric____> el amsn   se puede  abrir  muchas instancias
<fosco_> como te dijeron ayer puedes crearte un script q lo haga
<Eric____> sip
<Eric____> un   script  pero donde lo ubicaria ?
<Eric____> ahi como me  pierdo mucho
<fosco_> la ubicacion es indiferente
<Eric____> entiendo
<Eric____> va  mas  que  todo sobre  los  procesos  o pid ?
<fosco_> supongo que habría muchas formas de hacerlo, usando el PID es una de ellas
<jordi_> mira
<jordi_> igual te sirve esto
<jordi_> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/132704
<Eric____> jordi_:  sos un genio :D
<jordi_> espera
<Eric____> lo  voy a  probar
<jordi_> que he visto algo mas
<Eric____> :D
<jordi_> un momento
<jordi_> porfa
<kayzarg> hola alguien que me ayude
<Eric____> estoy  instalando amsn para  prbobar
<erUSUL> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<jordi_> un momento k acabo de ver algo llamado gnome shell
<jordi_> voy a probarlo
<Eric____> chevere
<fosco_> si haces lo q pone esa web y el amsn ya está abierto, al darle al botón no pasará nada
<fosco_> y la persona pensará que "linux va mal"
<kayzarg> ok mira tengo un problema mi compu tiene el sistema 10.10 y no se como instalar mi video integrado en mi maquina me dice que es vga compatible es una intel 82915g
<Eric____> fosco_:  porque?
<Eric____> :D
<fosco_> porque no pasará absolutamente nada
<jordi_> ahora vuelvo
<jordi_> tengo k reinicoar
<jordi_> reiniciar*
<fosco_> kayzarg, las intel usan un driver libre que ya va preinstalado en ubuntu
<fosco_> que quieres hacer exactamente?
<Eric____> fosco_:  pero si deja usar una  instancia?
<erUSUL> kayzarg: deberia funcionar sin tener que instalar nada.
<fosco_> dejar dejará, pero si alguien recurre al menú para abrir amsn es que no está viendolo en pantalla
<fosco_> y con ese script irá al menú, pinchará en el icono del amsn y no pasará nada
<Eric____> se podra pulir  esa  orden ?
<fosco_> seguramente
<kayzarg> si lo se pero mis iconos tiene sobras alrededor y se ven feos aparte de que si maximizo una ventana no veo donde estan esos iconos
<fosco_> puedes añadirle un else y que ejecute el comando del gestor de ventanas para traer al frente una ventana
<kayzarg> estan por ensima de mis ventanas
<fosco_> kayzarg, prueba a desactivar los efectos de escritorio
<fosco_> sistema - preferencias - apariencia - efectos - ninguno
<kayzarg> y por andarle moviendo perdi mi barra de donde veo que programas tengo abiertos
<kayzarg> :S
<fosco_> cambia lo de los efectos y luego arreglamos lo otro
<kayzarg> ok lo hare
<kayzarg> ya
<kayzarg> ya quedo
<kayzarg> ya se le quitaron las sombras
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> ahora lo de las tareas
<fosco_> ves el panel de gnome?
<kayzarg> ese si no se donde esta
<fosco_> la barra gris con el menu principal y esas cosas
<kayzarg> tengo aplicaciones lugares sistema nadamas
<fosco_> si, eso es el panel
<kayzarg> en sistema
<fosco_> busca un lugar de la barra donde no haya nada, dale clic con el boton derecho - Añadir al panel - Lista de ventanas
<kayzarg> ok
<kayzarg> a ya ahi se ve lo que tengo abierto
<Eric____> fosco  tendre  que  saca  del  sistema  el boton de amsn no ?
<Eric____> fosco  tendre  que  sacar  del  sistema  el boton de amsn no ?
<Eric____> o   editarlo
<fosco_> editarlo
<fosco_> o crear un lanzador nuevo, como prefieras
<Eric____> bueno   eso   esta  bien
<Eric____> :D
<kayzarg> ahora como le hago para activar mi cubo cuando recien instale esto si podia ahora se desahabilito
<fosco_> kayzarg, el cubo es parte de los efectos
<fosco_> o tienes cubo o tienes iconos feos
<fosco_> tú eliges
<kayzarg> si pero al principio de todo si se podia y no se veian feos hasta que le instale el cairo-dock
<kayzarg> ya lo quite pero no puedo habilitar el cubo
<fosco_> para habilitar el cubo sistema - preferencias - apariencia - efectos - personalizado
<kayzarg> ok gracias
<jordi_> no puedo usar el gnome-shell xD
<fosco_> yo si ;)
<jordi_> mi ordena es demasiado viejo ya xD
<fosco_> puedes activar los efectos de escritorio?
<jordi_> no
<jordi_> bueno activarlos puedo
<fosco_> pues entonces no podrás con gnome-shell tampoco
<jordi_> pero se come casi todo el procesador xD
<WindBack> Hola Gente
<fosco_> no es necesario un ordenador muy potente
<Tarrasquero> nas
<jordi_> pues el que preguntaba lo de evitar varias instancias de los programas
<fosco_> pero sí que es importante que tu gráfica esté bien soportada
<jordi_> con gnome-shell por lo visto se evita
<jordi_> umm
<jordi_> es problema de gráfica entonces?
<fosco_> si
<Tarrasquero> jordi_: eso mismo
<jordi_> esta si es bastante nueva
<jordi_> es una ASUS HD 3450
<jordi_> (creo)
<fosco_> glxinfo | grep -i render
<fosco_> si dice Yes vamos bien, si dice no vamos mal :)
<jordi_> umm
<jordi_> pues dice
<jordi_> El programa «glxinfo» no está instalado actualmente.  Puede instalarlo escribiendo:
<fosco_> pues venga, instalalo
<jordi_> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<jordi_> alla va!ç
<jordi_> ya
<jordi_> ok
<jordi_> ya dice yes
<fosco_> y en render string?
<jordi_> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 3450
<jordi_> GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color,
<fosco_> pues debería ir bien
<WindBack> Necesito bootear un ubuntu desde un pendrive y luego que corra en ramdisk para evitar desgastar el pendrive. Es posible? Alguien conoce una buena documetacion para hacer esto?
<jordi_> ya funciona el compiz por ejemplo?
<jordi_> o el gnome-shell?
<Tarrasquero> deve
<fosco_> jordi_, debería funcionar, pero ahora no hemos cambiado nada
<Sapote> WindBack: existen imagenes del sistema que funcionan asi
<jordi_> voy a probar
<fosco_> jordi_, puedes hacer la prueba, abre un terminal y ejecuta compiz --replace &
<fosco_> y no cierres ese terminal!
<Sapote> WindBack: para realizar cambios es necesario primero remontar el sistema como RW con remount_rw y luego con remount_ro se vuelve a solo lectura
<Tarrasquero> fosco_: mejor así (compiz --replace &)
<Sapote> WindBack: usualmente he visto esas caracteristicas en routers, pyramid es una version que funciona asi
<Tarrasquero> eso deja libre la terminal
<fosco_> Tarrasquero, si, pero no veremos los mensajes en caso de error
<Tarrasquero> si verdad
<Tarrasquero> nada entonces
<fosco_> bueno, si da error lo verá rápido :)
<Tarrasquero> pero creo que aun así si se ven
<jordi_> y que tiene que aparecer?
<fosco_> jordi_, si todo va bien nada
<Tarrasquero> si va bien nada relevante
<jordi_> [1] 2386
<jordi_> esto aparece
<fosco_> ok, ahora mueve una ventan
<fosco_> ventana
<jordi_> y?
<jordi_> xD
<fosco_> se mueve como un flan?
<jordi_> nooo
<WindBack> Sapote: conoces una distro que ya venga asi?
<Tarrasquero> parece que va bien
<Sapote> WindBack: tambien podria levantar el sistema operativo directamente desde la red, sin necesitar HDD o usb pen. Busque sobre diskless
<Tarrasquero> pero para eso deve estar activedo
<Tarrasquero> activado
<jordi_> no hay flan
<fosco_> y si pulsas ctrl+alt+flechaderecha se guira el cubo o cambia de escritorio?
<Sapote> WindBack: Voyage Linux
<jordi_> cambia de escritorio sin más
<fosco_> jordi_, pues no tienes efectos
<Sapote> WindBack: pero no se si se adapta a lo que usted necesita
<fosco_> compiz debíó dar algun mensaje de error q no viste
<rafuch0> alguien de argentina que me preste un minuto de su tiempo...
<jordi_> esta instalado por defecto compiz?
<fosco_> jordi_, si
<fosco_> !ask | rafuch0
<kubot> rafuch0: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<jordi_> entonces no va :S
<rafuch0> ok
<jordi_> a mira
<jordi_> ya tengo flan xD
<jordi_> he ido a preferencias
<fosco_> pues entonces sí que van
<jordi_> y he configurado extra
<jordi_> ya va xD
<jordi_> jeje que chulo xDDD
<fosco_> si te va compiz debería irte gnome-shell
<jordi_> el cubo no aparece por eso
<fosco_> quizá no tienes activado el efecto cubo
<rafuch0> bueno tengo una duda con respecto a un salario soy de venezuela y me ha salido una oprtunidad de empleo en argentina el empleador me pregunta sobre mi aspiracion salarial... el empleo trata sobre Administracion de sitemas unix virtualizacion clustering ... y toda clase de servidores.... no conosco mucho sobre la economia argentina y no quisiera poner una cantidad exagerada o una cantidad muy poca... que monto me recomiendan que coloque
<rafuch0> ?
<jordi_> jweje
<jordi_> nunca lo habia probado esto xD
<fosco_> para configurar compiz abre un terminal y ejecuta ccsm
<fosco_> ahi tienes muchos efectos y cientos de variantes para configurar
<jordi_> ok gracias
<fosco_> la mayoría de efectos son puramente estéticos pero algunos pueden resultarte útiles
<rafuch0> que me dicen?
<fosco_> ni idea
<jordi_> y el cubo como se activa?
<fosco_> vas al ccsm y activas el efecto girar cubo y cubo de escritorio
<dabor> rafuch0, de $ 3000 para arriba
<jordi_> jeje
<jordi_> como minimo es curioso xD
<jordi_> juas que tonteria el efecto agua
<WindBack> Sapote: por que dices que Voyage no es lo que necesito?
<jordi_> todo eso del compiz consume recursos?
<jordi_> es decir, ahora voy a ediar un video
<jordi_> editar*
<jordi_> afecta en algo?
<dabor> jordi_, tendrias que hacer la prueba en tu pc
<jordi_> ok
<guampa> se puede configurar para que tengan mayor o menor calidad los efectos y eso cambia el consumo de cpu y gpu
<jordi_> pero eso esta consumiendo siempre no?
<jordi_> mas o menos
<jordi_> pero siempre consume
<guampa> no siempre no
<guampa> solamente cuando hace los efectos
<jordi_> vale
<jordi_> okok
<granjero> hola, que paquetes debo instalar en mi server ubuntu para tenerlo todo en español
<jordi_> con que de que? xD
<jordi_> ups
<jordi_> eso iba en el amsn xD
<jordi_> voy a cerrar
<jordi_> gracias por la ayuda!
<granjero> hola, que paquetes debo instalar en mi server ubuntu para tenerlo todo en español
<granjero> anoche luego de un apt-get upgrade la salida de date por ejemplo me sale en ingles
<fosco_> granjero, sistema - administracion - soporte de idiomas
<granjero> fosco_, no tengo X
<fosco_> si te falta algo te lo dirá
<granjero> es un server
<granjero> y google no me ayuda
<erUSUL> granjero: language-pack-es
<granjero> gracias erUSUL
<WindBack> Necesito bootear un ubuntu desde un pendrive y luego que corra en ramdisk para evitar desgastar el pendrive. Es posible? Alguien conoce una buena documetacion para hacer esto?
<Sapote> WindBack: Voyage Linux
<Sapote> http://linux.voyage.hk/
<Sapote> WindBack: como le dije arriba, posiblemente un linux diskless le sea mas util, ni necesitara usb pen
<WindBack> Sapote: Voyage crea directamente un ramdisk?
<jordi_> otra cosa
<jordi_> alguien ha usado kdenlive?
<debsan> jordi_, que pasó con kdenlive?
<jordi_> cuando añades una transición al video, por ejemplo, un disolver
<jordi_> para pasar suave de un corte a otro
<jordi_> el pinnacle studio hace un crossfade en el audio
<jordi_> automaticamente
<jordi_> para que no haya un salto en el audio
<jordi_> en este como se hace?
<milko> hola gente!
<milko> queria preguntarles acerca de la compatibilidad de teclados y mouse infrarrojos en ubuntu
<milko> esto no deberia tener problemas para funcionar, no?
<milko> una vez conectado el receptor usb deberia funcionar perfectamente
<milko> cierto?
<guampa> supuestamente si
<Alessandra> hola soy Alessandra de Lima-Perù , tengo 15 años
<Alessandra> quiero aprender a usar linux
<Alessandra> que me recomiendan
<guampa> ya estas usando ubuntu?
<fosco_> Alessandra, puedes empezar por descargar ubuntu y leer la guia de instalación
<jordi_> voy a trastear con cinelerra a ver si funciona mejor
<fosco_> Guía de instalación: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Instalaci%C3%B3n_est%C3%A1ndar
<fosco_> Descarga: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Alessandra> hola fosco_ gracias por tu respuesta, tu crees que pueda instalar ubuntu y win 7 sin tener problemas en el arranque
<fosco_> si sigues bien la guía no habrá problema
<guampa> te conviene instalar primero win7 y despues ubuntu, de esa manera no tenes que hacer nada extra para poder elegir en el arranque
<Alessandra> me dijeron que el grub daba problemas y ya no reconocìa windows
<guampa> mentira
<Reisilver> ah
<Reisilver> cortesía de windows 7
<Reisilver> jejejejejejjejeje
<Reisilver> cada vez lo hacen difícil los de microsoft
<Reisilver> pero se puede
<Reisilver> si quieres los dos en tu PC
<Reisilver> ah disculpen que interrumpa buenos días
<Alessandra> yo de recièn estoy practicando en maquina virtual
<Reisilver> máquina virtual?¿
<Reisilver> desde windows?¿
<Reisilver> imagino
<Alessandra> y no quiero malograr mi maquina
<Alessandra> si
<Reisilver> ummmmmm
<Reisilver> malograr?¿
<Reisilver> bueno
<Reisilver> y qué distro estás usando la 10.04
<Reisilver> o la 10.10?
<Alessandra> 10.10
<guampa> si tenes instalado win7 esta perfecto, podes arrancar desde el cd de ubuntu y en la instalacion hacer espacio para instalarlo en el disco
<Reisilver> con wubi?¿
<Alessandra> no quiero con wubi
<Reisilver> bueno no digo que lo uses?¿
<Alessandra> solo quiero que el grub no me dè problemas
<Reisilver> simplemente decía
<Reisilver> el grub no da problemas
<Reisilver> depende cómo instales
<Alessandra> me lo garantizas
<Reisilver> yo tengo 4 distros instaladas en mi HD
<Reisilver> mejor dicho en 3 HD
<Reisilver> con ubuntu cómo la que administra el grub.cfg
<Reisilver> no tengo problemas
<guampa> el grub no da problemas. lo que sucede es que si instalas primero ubuntu y despues windows, la instalacion de windows borra el grub y tenes que restaurarlo usando nuevamente el livecd de ubuntu
<Reisilver> pero tú tienes un windows de eso no te garantizo a menos que instales primero windows y luego ubuntu
<guampa> por eso para novatos lo mejor es instalar win primero y despues ubuntu
<Alessandra> me llamaste novata
<Reisilver> guampa
<Reisilver> una pregunta
<guampa> si no hay nada ofensivo en ser novato
<Alessandra> gracias recien estoy aprendiendo
<Reisilver> buenos días guampa
<guampa> hola
<angelitote> hola necesito documentacion de grub en español para crear un usb boot con diferentes sistemas operativos
<Reisilver> dime si hiciste lo inverso cómo lo arreglas
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> o sea primero ubuntu luego windows?¿
<angelitote> no quiero un programa que me lo haga. quiero hacerlo yo
<guampa> hay infinidad de tutos para hacerlo, y no lo hago hace mucho (trato siempre de tener win primero o directamente no lo instalo) pero si mal no recuerdo tenes que primero arrancar desde el livecd
<Alessandra> ustedes saben si aun hay los cds alternativos de instalacion de ubuntu
<Reisilver> los ubuntu alternate
<Reisilver> no sé?¿
<guampa> despues montar la particion de ubuntu instalada en el  disco y reinstalar el grub tomando el kernel de esa particion
<Alessandra> tengo un athlon de 3.06 , 4gb de memoria ram y 1.5 gb de video
<Alessandra> sera suficiente
<guampa> como 1.5gb de video
<Alessandra> uso tecnologia dragon
<Reisilver> al reinstalar el grub se necesita hacerlo desde consola con un comando y a la vez quizá editar un archivo ok guampa no parece complicado gracias
<Alessandra> suma el video de la placa mas 1 gb de video independiente
<guampa> anyway, te sobra para ubuntu. tenes 20 o 30G de disco libre?
<angelitote> no uso windows. lo que quiero es crear un usb con arranque para iso de ubuntu y de windows ademas de otras isos
<Reisilver> qué maquinón
<Reisilver> windows?¿
<Alessandra> mi disco es de 500 gb
<Reisilver> angelitote
<Reisilver> una pregunta que tiene que ver windows?¿
<Alessandra> le puedo hacer un espacio
<Reisilver> disculpa
<Reisilver> no te entiendo
<angelitote> perdon. es posible que no me explique.
<guampa> bueno, si tenes espacio libre para crear particiones listo, y sino el instalador del livecd te deja cambiar el tamaño a particiones ya existentes, aun cuando tengan datos dentro sin perderlos
<Reisilver> claro gparted es genial
<Reisilver> lo probe anoche
<Reisilver> buen programa
<Alessandra> la particion donde tengo instalado  windows es de 100 gb
<Reisilver> pra redimensionar particiones
<Alessandra> ahi le puedo hacer un espacio porque no la uso todo
<angelitote> quiero hacer un usb con arranque de iso de ubuntu (y otros linux), ademas de el contenido del cd de instalacion de windows para poder instalar los sistemas operativos desde el usb
<Alessandra> gparted es mas facil de usar
<Reisilver> claro
<Reisilver> es una gui
<Reisilver> de una aplicación que ejecuta comandos para hacer esas tareas desde consola
<Reisilver> claro que si quieres hacerlo por terminal
<Reisilver> pues
<Alessandra> saben de algun cd para reparar el grub
<Reisilver> hazlo jejejejej
<guampa> si es un frontend para varios programas
<Alessandra> porsiacaso
<Reisilver> había uno
<Alessandra> echame el nombre
<guampa> el livecd de ubuntu te alcanza para restaurarlo en caso de problemas
<Alessandra> habia uno que era directo
<Alessandra> echenme el nombre
<guampa> no idea
<Reisilver> ajjajajajajajaja
<Alessandra> Super Grub Disk
<Reisilver> tenía un cd que
<Reisilver> sip
<Reisilver> ese
<Reisilver> no recordaba
<Alessandra> que tal ese
<Reisilver> el nombre
<Reisilver> pero sabes
<Reisilver> mejor es el propio liveCD de la distro y terminal
<Reisilver> la verdad no entendi cómo se usaba del todo
<Alessandra> pero yo soy novata
<Reisilver> yo igual
<Reisilver> que le vamos a hacer a leer bnomás
<Alessandra> como se si tengo aceleracion grafica una vez que termine de instalarlo
<Reisilver> a googlearrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Reisilver> glxinfo
<Reisilver> en terminal
<Reisilver> que placa de video tienes?¿
<Reisilver> ATI o Nvidia
<Alessandra> nvidia
<Alessandra> gforce 9600
<Alessandra> o)
<Alessandra> (o
<Alessandra> o/
<Reisilver> chess
<Reisilver> yo tengo una 9400GT
<Reisilver> me ganaste
<Reisilver> entonces dime sabes cómo instalar el driver?¿
<Alessandra> no me dijeron que era automatico
<Reisilver> así?¿
<Alessandra> si
<Reisilver> qué te dijeron que hicieras?¿
<Alessandra> o si no habia una herramienta para instalarlo
<alexneb> una duda.. estoy intentando ayudar a un colega a instalarse ubuntu ... como puedo hacer para instalar un paquete teniendo en cuenta que esta en cd-live????
<Reisilver> sabes cuál es?¿
<Alessandra> envi
<guampa> Alessandra: no es automatico la instalacion del driver
<guampa> cuando termines de instalar ubuntu podes instalar el driver yendo al menu de administracion -> controladores restringidos
<Alessandra> que yo sepa no se pude instalar a un cd-live
<xangua> alexneb: sudo apt-get install
<Reisilver> envi?¿
<Reisilver> mira
<Reisilver> me parece que es ,mejor ir a administración
<alexneb> xangua,  se tendra que poner en la carpeta donde esta el archivo?..
<xangua> ¿¿
<alexneb> xangua, habnlo de un .deb!!
<Reisilver> sistema / administración/ controladores restringidos
<Reisilver> sip
<Reisilver> eso
<xangua> alexneb: le das doble clic y ya
<Alessandra> si eso mismo
<Reisilver> lástima que no funcione con una ATI
<Reisilver> verdad guampa
<Alessandra> osea no eslo mismo que bajar el driver e instalarlom a mano
<guampa> no no es lo mismo
<guampa> es aconsejable hacerlo desde el sistema
<Alessandra> mi amigo si lo a imnstalado en una ati sin problema
<guampa> yo aca tengo ati y lo instale via ubuntu
<guampa> sin problemas
<Alessandra> usando los controladdores restringidos
<alexneb> xangua,  pues no .. es un archivo .deb que no deja cambiarle los permisos.. incluso como root me aparece propiedad de ubuntu.live... y no me deja instalar
<Reisilver> quieres hacerlo a mano Alessandra
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> te bajas el driver
<Reisilver> apagas la X
<Alessandra> todo por consola
<xangua> alexneb: y qué quieres instalar¿
<Reisilver> nooooooooooooooooooo
<Reisilver> de verdad
<Reisilver> pensé quie sólo funcionada con nvidia
<Reisilver> había problemas con los controladores de Ati
<alexneb> xangua, teamviewer
<Alessandra> mi amigo tiene muchas maquinas con ati y ubuntu sin problemas
<Alessandra> yo recien empiezo
<Alessandra> lo que el me dijo que el 10.10 tenia problemas con el grub
<Alessandra> se bolava el win xp
<Alessandra> por eso mi duda
<xangua> alexneb: pss lo bajas de su página y ya
<alexneb> xangua, ps.. no
<alexneb> xangua,  tengo ese dilema de los permisos.. lo he bajado de la web oficial y no hay manera .. y el chico realmente sabe poco de linux (es su primera vez)
<Reisilver> disculpa alexneb
<Reisilver> su primera vez
<alexneb> sip
<Alessandra> jajajajajaja
<alexneb> y yo toy en berlin y el esta en valencia...
<alexneb> XD
<Reisilver> pues hay que asegurarse de que no sea traumático
<alexneb> :P
<alexneb> XD
<Reisilver> ah chevere
<Alessandra> eso mismo
<Reisilver> cómo están las alemanas
<Reisilver> estan bien buenas
<alexneb> ¬¬
<Reisilver> supongo
<Reisilver> jejejejejejejjejejejejeje
<Reisilver> en sí que es lo que quieres
<Reisilver> con el paquete deb
<Alessandra> :(
<Reisilver> qué paquete es?
<alexneb> Reisilver,  este es un canal de ayuda.. para echarnos unas risas te vas al de #ayuda_y_charla del hispano :DDDD
<Reisilver> ojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojoojojojoj
<Reisilver> bueno
<Reisilver> quiero ayudar hombre
<Reisilver> estuve offline y mas o menos tengo unas ideas
<alexneb> Reisilver,  el paquete es el de teamviewer ... esta en la web oficial.. sin embargo el el cdlive me crea dilemas de permisos.. el dueño aparece como live-cd y no deja cambiar ni ejecutar.. ni siquiera a root.. unicamente esta con modo lectura
<Alessandra> pero instalaldo directamente de la web
<Alessandra> es facil usar el Teamviewer
<Reisilver> pero no entiendo el ubuntu ya está instalado en el HD
<Sadlymistaken> disculpen, alguien sabe como puedo leer las conversaciones "privadas" que tuve hace unos dias... en el XCHAT de ubuntu? es que no se donde se meten esas conversaciones..
<alexneb> Alessandra, si.. mola mucho
<Alessandra> lo que creo es que el chico de berlin tiene el ubuntu en live-cd
<Reisilver> o lo estás ejecutando desde el liveCD
<Reisilver> ah
<Alessandra> y quieren instalarle el teamviewer para instalar normalmente
<alexneb> Sadlymistaken,  si sabes el nombre del nick que te hizo el privi puedes hacerle un /whois... luego un /msj y abrira un privado.. te sldran tambien conversaciones antguas
<Reisilver> pero el objetivo es copiar el paquete que esta en el live cd
<Reisilver> al hd para poder instalarlo
<alexneb> a ver
<Sadlymistaken> alexneb es que precisamente por eso quería yo leer las conversaciones... para acordarme de quien fue el que me ayudó... etc.. no me se el nick, ¿No se guardan por separado esos "logs" de conversaciones?
<alexneb> Reisilver, Alessandra  vereis.. mi amigo esta en modo live cd.... y quiero instalarle el team en el live para instalar el buuntu y asi ayudarle
<Reisilver> ah
<Alessandra> si ya te entendi, pero la verdad no se como hacerlo
<alexneb> Sadlymistaken, ammm.. pues hasta ahi no llego.. creo que hay un log... pero yo no se como se accede
<Reisilver> ya veo quieres editar un livecd que tenga el paquete ese instalado
<Reisilver> de una vez
<Alessandra> no quiere instalarlo de frente
<Alessandra> osea ya esta usando live-cd
<Alessandra> ahi quiere instalarlo
<Reisilver> sip
<alexneb> Reisilver,  no nesesariamente... sino que he descargado (desde el live usando internet) el team.. ara me falta instalarlo
<Reisilver> en el live cd
<Alessandra> ahi si no se
<alexneb> eso
<Alessandra> me doy
<alexneb> Alessandra, XDD
<Sadlymistaken> gracias alexneb
<Reisilver> pero instalarlo en el live CD
<alexneb> Sadlymistaken, de nada .. aunnk no se porque -... XDD
<Sadlymistaken> alexneb ay bobo.. pues por al menos leerme e intentar ayudarme.. jajajaja xD
<alexneb> Reisilver,  ya se que al reiniciar ya no estara .. pero quiero poder instalarlo para ayudarle en la instalacion fija de buutnu
<Reisilver> oye man
<alexneb> bobo...XDDD
<alexneb> :D~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Reisilver> has escuchado de garfio
<Alessandra> eso lo entiendo pero no se como
<alexneb> Reisilver,  garfio?
<Reisilver> alexneb
<alexneb> nu
<alexneb> Reisilver,  que es?
<Reisilver> con eso puedes crear tus propias isos
<Reisilver> puedes personalizar el live cd con ese paquete creo que tiene un gui
<alexneb> ahhh ya
<Reisilver> es fácil de usar
<alexneb> si
<alexneb> lo se
<alexneb> pero no creo que este chico que no tiene pc y que no sabe nada lo use
<Reisilver> eso sería lo ideal
<alexneb> creo que lo mejor es lo del deb
<alexneb> ...
<Alessandra> ta mas perdido que yo y marcos buscando a su mama
<alexneb> seme ocurre algo
<alexneb> XD
<Reisilver> tu haces la iso y se la mandas por correo
<Reisilver> pero ....... bueno es una idea man
<alexneb> Reisilver,  2gb por correo?.. o como lo quema?
<Reisilver> no
<Reisilver> me refiero a correo
<Reisilver> el viejo
<Reisilver> man
<Reisilver> o sea con cartero
<Reisilver> y eso
<Reisilver> no correo electrónico
<alexneb> Reisilver,  gracias por la idewa.... se me ha ocurrido otra cosa.. forzar la instalacion con el comando sudo  y dkpg
<Reisilver> man
<Reisilver> forzar
<Reisilver> bueno
<Alessandra> forzar?
<Alessandra> explicame eso
<alexneb> sip
<Reisilver> puede que funcione
<Reisilver> pero creo que jodes otras cosas
<alexneb> a base de comando duro desde root
<Reisilver> en el proceso
<alexneb> cambiando los permisos y ejecutando desde consola
<Alessandra> pero ten cuidado y te vuelas algo
<alexneb> ok
<Reisilver> alexneb
<Reisilver> tu amigo
<alexneb> ya os cuento
<Reisilver> está con el liveCD no
<Alessandra> me avisas como lo hiiste
<alexneb> ok
<Reisilver> o sea está esperando para que le ayudes en la instalación
<Alessandra> asi es
<alexneb> Reisilver, esta en e live
<Alessandra> asi es
<Reisilver> ah
<Alessandra> ta en la banca
<Alessandra> hay que ayudarlo
<Sadlymistaken> alexneb, ya he encontrado los logs... estan dentro de .xchat2/scrollback/
<Alessandra> pero que se conecte via irc y lo ayudamos
<Alessandra> lo vamos guiando
<Reisilver> dile que lo instale luego que le instale ese paquete y que use garfio o otra cosa que se le paresca y cree una iso personalizable con ese paquete todo eso se puede hacer por gui o sea apliucaciones gráficas e intuitivas
<Reisilver> no es difícil
<alexneb> Sadlymistaken, mola!!!
<Reisilver> yo no he hecho la prueba
<Reisilver> pero
<Reisilver> no parece complicado
<Reisilver> y no soy experto
<Reisilver> soy novato
<Alessandra> yo soy novata
<Reisilver> sip
<Alessandra> somos promocion
<Reisilver> por eso creo que tu amigo con tu guía no tendrá problemas
<Reisilver> para hacer lo que quiere
<Reisilver> por cierto saludos a la germanas
<Alessandra> sigues con las alemanas no?
<Alessandra> la cosa es ayudar al muchacho
<Reisilver> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Alessandra> alguien sabe que tal es FreeBSD
<Alessandra> en comparacion con ubuntu
<Reisilver> se basa en BSD
<Reisilver> la verdad se poco de ese sistema quise probarlo pero me quede en el mundo Gnu Linux
<Reisilver> Gnu linux y sus sabores
<Alessandra> quisas mas adelante
<jvargas90> hola que tal
<jvargas90> alguien sabe como puedo hacer una lista
<jvargas90> de wget
<ubuntu_> hola
<jvargas90> para descargar archivos de extplorer
<Alessandra> que archivos
<Reisilver> Alessandra http://www.freebsd.org/doc/es/articles/explaining-bsd/x99.html
<jvargas90> todos
<Reisilver> hay cosas interesantes
<cmaiz82> buenas
<Alessandra> gracias Reisilver
<BoF> Alessandra, freebsd es bastante bueno
<Alessandra> pero que tan dificil es?
<BoF> como todo cuando lo desconoces
<BoF> pero existe bastante documentacion
<BoF> Alessandra, #freebsd-es
<Alessandra> gracias BoF pero ahi no responden bien
<BoF> a que te refieres con responder bien?
<Alessandra> te tratan mal
<Alessandra> como tonto
<Alessandra> una vez entre todos me decia usa google
<BoF> siempre debes usar google antes de preguntar
<BoF> sino das apariencia de floja
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Alessandra> lo se pero a veces una no sabe y pregunta
<sr__ubuntu_> Hola
<Alessandra> hola o/
<sr__ubuntu_> Quiero recuperar el GRUB, esta guía está bien? http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<BoF> si
<sr__ubuntu_> ok
<sr__ubuntu_> ty
<Alessandra> parece buena
<BoF> todo lo que esta publicado en esa pagina esta probado
<sr__ubuntu_> Es normal que dé esta salida? grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<sr__ubuntu_> Installation finished. No error reported.
<BoF> si
<sr__ubuntu_> ok
<sr__ubuntu_> Voy a reiniciar
<sr__ubuntu_> graciaas (:
<aguitel> grub-install /dev/sdx con un live cd
<sr__ubuntu_> sdx?
<sr__ubuntu_> xD
<aguitel> sdx es la particion donde esta linux
<sr__ubuntu_> yo he hecho
<aguitel> sda por ej
<aguitel> o sdb
<sr__ubuntu_> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<sr__ubuntu_> debería haber hecho grub-install --recheck /dev/sda2 ??
<aguitel> y monta previamente las particiones
<aguitel>  grub-install --recheck /dev/sda es
<sr__ubuntu_> okok ya está todo hecho
<sr__ubuntu_> ty all nos vemos
<aguitel> todo con el live cd
<sr__ubuntu_> sep
<sr__ubuntu_> bb
<aguitel> luego de bootear pon
<jvargas90> hola que tal
<Reisilver> Alessandra que no te de miedo preguntar
<Reisilver> así se aprende
<jvargas90> estoy descargando archivos de extporer
<Reisilver> eso pasa hasta en la universidad jajajajjajaaj
<Reisilver> hola jvargas90
<jvargas90> no se puede usar wget para descargarlos todos a la vez
<fosco__> jvargas90, que es extporer?
<jvargas90> es un complemento de joomla
<jvargas90> para poder navegar
<fosco__> si genera los contenidos dinamicamente puede ser dificil
<fosco__> pero si tienes las direcciones de los archivos se puede descargar sin problema
<Sadlymistaken> hello todo el mundo, algo sencillo, yo en mi nautilus, no puedo abrir una terminal en el "directorio" donde me encuentro.. ¿cómo lo hacen ustedes?
<Alessandra> sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<Alessandra> Nautilus Open Terminal
<Alessandra> asi se llama
<Alessandra> reinicias la x
<Alessandra> luego cluck derecho donde te encuentres y eliges abrir terminal
<Reisilver> oh alessandra bien
<Reisilver> y dices que eres novata
<Sadlymistaken> jejeje
<Sadlymistaken> gracias Alessandra
<Sadlymistaken> eres un sol
<Alessandra> siiiiiiiiii
<Alessandra> :)
<Alessandra> hasta mañana amigos tengo que hacer mi tarea de fisica o/
<Alessandra> mañana los molesto de nuevo jajajajaja
<Alessandra> 0/
<ubuntu_> holas
<ubuntu_> despues de instalar lubuntu como puedo poner el cargador de windows?
<ubuntu_> para que windows inicie automaticamente
<iqpi> ubuntu_: instalar el startupmanager
<ubuntu_> lo instalo en ubuntu¿?
<Sadlymistaken> a ver, como cambio LOS ICONOS de los lanzadores que están en el MENU
<TrueNhero> estoy cansado del click medio con su funcion de pegar que en mi touchpad a veces se activa solo1
<Reisilver> pues bajate unas pieles de http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=120
<Reisilver> si quieres cambiar de iconos bajalos primero de allí
<Reisilver> yo baje varios packs de esos para tunear un poco el ubuntu
<jvargas90> una pregunta cual nivel de compresion de archivos me sirve para 10 g
<Sadlymistaken> me refiero a donde expecificamente está la carpeta donde se hayan los LANZADORES del menú
<Sadlymistaken> vale, ya lo he encontrado
<Sadlymistaken> JAJAJA
<Sadlymistaken> gracias
<Reisilver> dónde estaba
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> ah jvargas90
<Reisilver> yo tenía una carpeta
<Reisilver> de 11 gb
<Reisilver> del left4dead 2
<Reisilver> jejejejejeje el juego
<Reisilver> con el ark
<Reisilver> dandole la opción de generar un archivo 7zip
<Reisilver> me lo redujo a 5.7 gb
<Reisilver> otros programas que no recuerdo creo que tar.bz lo reducía a 6 o 7 gb
<DavidReza> hola a todos, tengo una duda... como puedo extender mi partición de Ubuntu? Ya tengo una partición libre, sin formato, pero no sé como expandir la de Ubuntu a esa partición
<DavidReza> intenté con el LiveCD pero no veo una opción para hacer eso, si la selecciono, solamente instalaría Ubuntu (de nuevo) en esa particion
<jvargas90> gracias
<Reisilver> hola
<Reisilver> David
<Reisilver> has probado gparted
<Reisilver> tiene la opción de expandir particiones desde una gui es decir una aplicación gráfica
<Reisilver> si jvargas90 recuerda instalar antes el paquete 7zip
<Reisilver> para que ark o el programa que elijas pueda hacer lo que quieras
<DavidReza> pues GParted es el que viene en el LiveCd de Ubuntu, cierto?
<DavidReza> ohhhh
<DavidReza> creo que lo he hecho mal
<DavidReza> yo le di a Instalar Ubuntu y era Probar Ubuntu...cierto?
<DavidReza> y ahí buscaba el GParted..
<DavidReza> ts..
<DavidReza> bueno, entonces lo checaré luego, porque debo irme, pero muchas graciass Reisilver
<Reisilver> jejejejejejejejjeje
<angelitote> hola
<NeoRanger> wenas!!
<NeoRanger> gente, me descargué el opencobol para mi ubuntu 10.04, pero no se como ejecutarlo, alguien sabe??
<Reisilver> es un IDE para programar C
<NeoRanger> no, es para programar en COBOL
<Reisilver> que bajaste un archivo con extensión run
<NeoRanger> los baje desde los mismos repos de ubuntu
<Reisilver> ah
<Reisilver> sip leí
<Reisilver> mal
<Reisilver> dice que puedes usar código en C y pasarlo a cobol
<Reisilver> http://www.opencobol.org/
<NeoRanger> no no, opencobol es un compilador para programar en COBOL
<Gargadon> ahi dice que traduce de COBOL a C, no al revés
<NeoRanger> solo quiero saber como ejecuto el compilador
<NeoRanger> porque no me creo ningun lanzador en el menu
<Reisilver> pues
<Reisilver> no está
<Reisilver> en ningún menú
<Reisilver> o sea en desarrollo creo que se llama
<Churra> NeoRanger: ejecuta en la terminal esto a ver (opencobol &)
<NeoRanger> Churra: no, nada
<Ka0os> quizas no lo instalaste
<NeoRanger> Ka0os: supuestamente silo instalé
<Ka0os> repite l proceso despacio y verifica que lo bajaste para la arquitectura que usas
<Ka0os> 32 o 64 bits
<NeoRanger> solo hice sudo apt-get install open-cobol y listo
<Churra> NeoRanger: abre la terminal y coloca open y da dos veces al tab
<Souchiro> alguien sabe como habilitar la seguridad en los discos duros?
<NeoRanger> Churra: me aparecieron todos los open, pero no está opencobol
<Souchiro> me refiero a poner la contraseña cada ves que quieres montar una unidad de disco duro
<Churra> NeoRanger: entonces no esta
<NeoRanger> Churra: gracias
<Ka0os> baja el paquete directo de la pagina
<Ka0os> y haz la instalacion manualmente
<Churra> Ka0os: eso no es lo mas recomendable
<Churra> pero no tiene por que pasar nada
<Ka0os> verifica que lo que bajas es para la arquitectura de el programa
<kayzarg> tengo una impresora epson multifuncional tx110 imprime bien y todo pero no escanea
<Gargadon> kayzarg: instala iscan, ya sea de forma manual o de un PPA
<Tarrasquero> o xane creo que se llama
<carlitos___> hola  estimados
<kayzarg> que seria apt-get install iscan
<kayzarg> asi
<carlitos___> como le  puedo hacer para  tener  un ip tipo dns  sin configurar  el moden  se podra ?
<carlitos___> :D
<Gargadon> Tarrasquero: no conozco ninguna aplicacion que funcione con escaneres epson más que iscan
<carlitos___> si   epson
<Tarrasquero> Gargadon: por que la impresora sea epson no quiere decir que el scaner sea epson tbm
<Tarrasquero> sabes
<Gargadon> Tarrasquero: es multifuncional...
<Tarrasquero> ¿?
<Tarrasquero> por eso mismo
<Tarrasquero> la impresora es una cosa y el scaner es otra
<Gargadon> suena extraño que en una multifuncional las funciones no sean de la misma compañía (como decir que el escaner es lexmark y la impresora una hp)
<Ka0os> lo que te quieren decir que la maquina lee la impresora por un lado y el scanner por otro asi que debes tener un programa independiente para scanear
<Tarrasquero> Gargadon: por lo general las compañias de una misma rama no se asocian en eso
<Tarrasquero> podria ser hp eh hitachi por decir algo
<Ka0os> lo que deseas es escanear asì que instala el programa que te sugirieron
<kayzarg> pues ya lo intente en varios lugares pero todos me dicen que baje el iscan_2.26.0-3_i386.deb
<kayzarg> pero me sale en japones y no entiendo
<Tarrasquero> kayzarg: probaste xsane?
<Gargadon> kayzarg: está en la página de Avasys (hay opción para inglés) o en un PPA (menos recomendable a mi parecer)
<kayzarg> lo checare
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<Ka0os> buenas
<Sadlymistaken> pos wenas tardes
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<Sadlymistaken> erAbuelo,
<erAbuelo> hola Sadlymistaken
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<Sadlymistaken> alguien por casualiad tiene instalado Kpatience??? Me gustaría saber donde leches guarda los archivos de Idioma..para crear el de Español...
<erAbuelo> yo ni se lo que es
<mimecar> Sadlymistaken: en tu carpeta de usuario no
<Sadlymistaken> es un juego de cartas...
<erAbuelo> ah, ni idea xD
<Sadlymistaken> en mi carpeta de usuario????
<Sadlymistaken> no te entiendo mimecar ¿como va a estar ahí?
<mimecar> estará en las carpetas del sistema
<mimecar> [19:51]	<mimecar>	Sadlymistaken: en tu carpeta de usuario no
<mimecar> hay un "no" al final
<Sadlymistaken> ya, pero me imaginé que querías poner un "no?"
<Sadlymistaken> jajajajajajaja
<Sadlymistaken> dejalo... es una discusión tonta..
<Sadlymistaken> quiero decir, que no hay un .Kpatience por ejemplo..
<Sadlymistaken> y estoy intrigado porque efectivamente el Juego te deja elegir el idioma que quieres usar.. pero claro, para ello tienes qe tener el archivo con el idioma.. y no tengo ni idea de como buscarlo...
<mimecar> ya has leido en la web del programa como se hace?
<Sadlymistaken> Hay alguna manera de encontrar archivos que contengan palabras expecificas?? archivos de Texto quiero decir..
<Sadlymistaken> no lo pone mimecar, al menos en las 40 páginas que ya me he leido...
<mimecar> ¿tienes kde en castellano?
<edu> Sadlymistaken, si les puedes hacer un cat sí, con un script de shell lo podrías hacer
<debian-es> perdonar por el offtopic, pero alguien tiene yoigo con tarifa de internet?
<Guest77143> hola
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> nas
<Souchiro> jajajaja se nota que usas el mirc o ircap
<angelitote> hola
<angelitote> una duda. si arranco grub desde un usb y tengo un disco duro interno. el usb es sda o sdb?
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que quieres hacer?
<erAbuelo> grub utiliza la notacion (hd0) (hd1) etc, no sda, eso lo hace el kernel de linux
<angelitote> ya. eso lo se
<erAbuelo> entonces ?
<angelitote> me el map de unidades hd0 corresponde a sda
<angelitote> hd1 a sdb
<erAbuelo> eso una vez cargues el kernel de linux no antes
<mimecar> angelitote: ¿que es lo que quieres hacer?
<angelitote> quiero hacer un usb arrancable para iso de ubuntu y windows
<angelitote> he visto tutoriales y manuales
<angelitote> y ponen como hacer el menu.lst
<mimecar> ¿ventaja de hacer eso?
<angelitote> no tengo unidad de cd/dvd
<angelitote> y quiero hacerlo para aprender a manejar grub
<angelitote> instalarlo configurarlo
<angelitote> ....
<mimecar> grub1 o grub2 ?
<angelitote> grub 1.5
<erAbuelo> xDD
<d-arker> algun software para llevar el control de clientes ?
<Reisilver> control de clientes ?¿
<Reisilver> ciber o internet?¿
<Souchiro> mimecar una pregunta, como hago la particion de ubuntu mas grande?
<d-arker> amm
<Souchiro> por que si lo hago con gparted me dice que tengo que desmontar
<d-arker> para llevar el control de los clientes es decir cobros pagos :P
<Reisilver> un programa que te haga la contabilidad?
<d-arker> algo parecido :)
<mimecar_> Souchiro: si vas a tocar particiones siempre hay que desmontarlas
<Souchiro> pero desmontarla? se supone que estoy usando la particion
<d-arker> pero no exactamente contabilidad, es decir un software que me registes las ventas  de los clientes
<d-arker> :)
<mimecar_> usa un live cd
<d-arker> que lenguajes de programacion me recomiendan para crear aplicaciones
<mimecar> python para emprezar está bien
<d-arker> quiero diseñar un software de aplicacion
<d-arker> :P python
<d-arker> googleare para ver :P que tal
<Reisilver> lo siento man, no se me ocurre ninguna aplicación de ese tipo
<Reisilver> pero me parece que hay en el centro de software de ubuntu bueno yo me tope con esas aplicaciones de contabilidad
<Reisilver> estaba gnucash
<Reisilver> no sé si te servirá
<d-arker> ese ya lo tengo :P si me sirve claro !!!
<d-arker> pero para llevar los registros contables
<mimecar> d-arker: busca mejor, programarlo desde cero es costoso
<Reisilver> d-arker
<Reisilver> encontre esto
<Reisilver> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/40365
<Reisilver> lo estaba leyendo
<Reisilver> no sé si ya topaste con eso
<d-arker> lo chekare :P
<d-arker> Reisilver te sacastes un diez :P
<Reisilver> jajajajajjaja el artículo es de hace 3 años
<d-arker> :!
<d-arker> jajajajajaja
<Reisilver> ya debe haber una versión nueva
<Reisilver> uo quizá el proyecto no exista jojoojojojojojojojojoj
<Reisilver> se murión
<Reisilver> murió
<cousteau> d-arker, tiene que haber unos cuantos programas de eso en repositorios
 * cousteau busca "contabilidad" en el wiktionary para buscar la traducción en inglés en repos
<Reisilver> d-arker
<Reisilver> está vivo
<Reisilver> el proyecto está vivo
<Reisilver> http://keme.sourceforge.net/
<Reisilver> pero quizá el programa ese esté en lo repos de ubuntu
<cousteau> gnucash? homebank? (esos son más bien para economía del hogar, me parece)
<cousteau> "skrooge"? (sólo por el nombre...)
<Reisilver> también sirven para la economía de pequeñas empresas
<d-arker> si lla vi :P
<d-arker> gracias ya encontre varias opciones :)
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> oe mimecar sabes como volver a poner la opcion de montar las unidades de disco duro con contraseña?
<Souchiro> es que no me aparece el recuadro de poner clave para poder montar mi particion de disco duro T_T
<Souchiro> alguien sabe?
<jvargas90> pregunta mi computadora puede soportar
<jvargas90> 64 bits?
<sebikul> jvargas90, depende de tu procesador
<mimecar> si haces doble clic debes poder
<mimecar> Souchiro: ¿como has modificado el sistema para que no pida la contraseña?
<jvargas90> http://pastebin.com/U1rD1sBV
<Souchiro> no recuerdo, el sistema que tengo tiene la configuracion de hace  casi 2 años
<jvargas90> aqui la infor de mi pc
<Souchiro> es que si monto mi disco duro no me pide contraseña
<Souchiro> y lo que quiero es que me pida contraseña como antes
<mimecar> Souchiro: eso solo se aplica a tu usuario
<mimecar> jvargas90: no aparece información del procesador
<Souchiro> pues es el unico usuario que tengo, me parece
<mimecar> Souchiro: entonces para que quieres contraseña?
<xavi_> Buenas
<Souchiro> porque hay veces que salgo sin tener tiempo de poner "bloquear pantalla"
<jvargas90> dos procesadores de 2.00 ghz
<mimecar> Souchiro: pero pueden acceder a toda tu carpeta de usuario
<Souchiro> y ps no quiero que accedan  a mis particiones de disco duro
<mimecar> jvargas90: modelo?
<Souchiro> si, no importa que accedan a mi carpeta de usuario
<jvargas90> T3200
<jvargas90> Intel Pentium Dual
<sebikul> jvargas90, tu procesador soporta instrucciones de 64 bits
<Souchiro> lo que quiero es que cualquiero persona que trate de acceder a m is discos duros desde mi computadora tenga que meter la contraseña root
<mimecar> Souchiro: pon que el salvapantallas se active después de 1 minuto
<Souchiro> o.o
<mimecar> o bloquea la sesión tu mismo
<omikron4> y no puedes hacerlo desde sistema administracion usuarios y grupos Souchiro?
<Souchiro> ps es que esa opcion lo trae el ubuntu de defecto
<mimecar> pueden acceder a todos tus correos y pergin de navegación tal como lo estas haciendo
<Souchiro> acceder a cualqueri particon con contraseña
<jvargas90> por que el ubuntu 10.10 64bits no esta recomendado??
<Souchiro> <omikron4> y no puedes hacerlo desde sistema administracion usuarios y grupos Souchiro? <-------------- es o que quiero saber si es desde ahi
<mimecar> jvargas90: quien dice eso ?
<jvargas90> en la pagina de ubuntu
<jvargas90> a la hora de descargar
<sebikul> porque hay algunos paquetes que generan conflictos. salvo que tengas mas de 3gb de memoria ram, o trabajes con software de edicion optimizado para 64 bits lo mejor es que uses ubuntu de 32 bits
<mimecar> porque la versión de 32 bits funciona en todos los equipos
<mimecar> y la de 64 solo en 64
<mimecar-away> 64 bits se puede usar sin ningún problema
<jvargas90> pura vida
<dabor> Souchiro, si las particiones estan montadas y tu usuario tiene permisos de lectura, no se puede
<Souchiro> es que creo que el sistema debe pedir contraseña para montar particiones NTFS
<omikron4> Souchiro: .. mira esto... sistema administracion-->pantalla de acceso
<Souchiro> y ahora no lo hace
<omikron4> y ahi ya puedes hacer que te vuelva a pedir la contraseña al iniciar sesion
<dabor> Souchiro, o creas otro usuario o automatizas el bloqueo de pantalla
<Souchiro> <dabor> Souchiro, o creas otro usuario o automatizas el bloqueo de pantalla <-- es que en mi ubuntu que tengo en otro disco duro, por default me pide contraseña para montar las particiones ntfs
<Souchiro> <omikron4> Souchiro: .. mira esto... sistema administracion-->pantalla de acceso <----------- y ahi? solo es para la patanlla de inicio
<dabor> Souchiro, perfecto pero si te la olvidas montada se terminó el invento
<dabor> Souchiro, para lo que pides hay que usar ntfs-conf
<Souchiro> eso andaba viendo ahorita
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> lo acabo de instalar a ver si es eso
<Souchiro> por que como les decia ubuntu lo tenia de default, so de pedir contraseña al montar una particion ntfs
<omikron4> pues, Souchiro. en usuarios y grupos quitas privilegios en opciones avanzadas...  y desmarcas.. Acceder automaticamente a dispositivos de almacenamiento
<Souchiro> pero no recuerdo que hice hace tiempo y ahora no lo pide
<Souchiro> ahhh ese si se escucha factible
<Souchiro> deja veo
<omikron4> perdon Souchiro, en privilegios
<omikron4> osea, avanzado, privilegios
<jvargas90> !mama21mama
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'mama21mama'.
<dabor> Souchiro, habrás modificado el /etc/fstab, en la linea ntfs opcion auto ?
<angelitote> necesito ayuda con grub 1.5 . lo he instalado en un usb. he creado un menu de arranque para windows xp(cd). las lineas son las siguientes: 1. title Windows XP SP3  2. root (hd0,0)   3. chainloader (hd0,0)/i386/setupldr.bin  . Me dice que no existe el fichero
<erAbuelo> comprueba que existe en ese directorio exactamente
<angelitote> se diferencian entre mayusculas y minusculas?
<mimecar> si
<angelitote> igual que en linux
<angelitote> alomejor ha sido por eso
<angelitote> voy a probar
<mimecar> para iniciar windows desde grub, para que aparece la línea 3?
<gilbert> Hi.  Alguien me puede ayudar con FreeNas?
<mimecar> !ask gilbert
<kubot> gilbert: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<erAbuelo> angelitote: no creo que te funcione el instalador asi desde usb
<gilbert> ok
<mimecar> erAbuelo: esa sintaxis para iniciar windows no me parece correcta
<gilbert> FreeNas, puedo montar dos discos en Raid, incluso si son de diferente capacidad.
<angelitote> lo he visto en un tutorial y decia que funcionaba
<erAbuelo> mimecar: eso es para arrancar la instalacion, pero no creo que funcione asi sin mas
<mimecar> instalación de...?
<erAbuelo> windows XP
<mimecar> la línea 3 la veo rara
<angelitote> la verdad es que no se si esta bien
<angelitote> voy a probarlo. hasta ahora
<erAbuelo> eso con grub4dos funciona, pero con grub no creo
<erAbuelo> aun asi el xp es un pelin especial para instalarse desde usb
<gilbert> Puedo montar dos discos en, Raid aunque sean de diferente capacidad, esto para FreeNas.
<mimecar> ¿que es freenas?
<erUSUL> gilbert: no; raid necesita dispositivos de bloques de igual capacidad.
<Sapote> gilbert: depende del tipo de raid
<Sapote> gilbert: si es raid 0 o 1, no
<erAbuelo> freenas es una distro bsd especializada en almacenamiento en red
<gilbert> mimecar: FreeNas es una distro para crear NAS y funciona de pelicula.
<Sapote> en raid 5 creo que no importa
<Sapote> freenas lleva varios años
<gilbert> Cual raid me aconsejan teniendo en cuenta lo de los discos que tengo y que es para un NAS casero, con FreeNas valga la redondancia.
<Sapote> gilbert: depende que es lo que busca, si redundancia o velocidad
<erAbuelo> gilbert: cuantos discos tienes ?
<Sapote> gilbert: si necesita ambas, deberia utilizar raid 10 con 4 HDD identicos, podria almacenar solo como si fueran dos discos
<gilbert> Busco velocidad con dos discos IDE uno 120 Gb y el otro 80Gb
<Sapote> se pueden usar en paralelo, pero deberian ser identicos
<erAbuelo> ahi solo puedes montar un raid 0 de 80+80
<gilbert> Esto hasta que lleguen los SATA que encargue.
<erAbuelo> pierdes 40 de un disco
<Sapote> se guarda un byte en uno y el siguiente en el otro HD, si uno se pincha... chau info
<gilbert> Si esto solo es para peliculas en HD con un HDD player
<xangua> hola rww :D
<Sapote> supongo que para guardar backups de peliculas
<Sapote> xD
<angelitote> cabezoneria mia. el tutorial esta hecho con grub4dos no con grub
<angelitote> supongo que por eso no funciona
<angelitote> pense que funcionaria aunque hubiera que hacer al cambio
<angelitote> algun cambio
<erAbuelo> angelitote: el grub no tiene soporte para cargar los ntldr y similares directamente
<erAbuelo> angelitote: puedes menter grub2 y cargar grub desde ahi
<erAbuelo> o incluso syslinux, que es lo que mas se usa, creo
<omikron4> me piro, vampiro
<NeoRanger> Saludos!! quiero instalarme Trillian, alguno sabe de donde sacar los repositorios??
<angelitote> erAbuelo: lo mirare mañana. se que se puede con grub2 pero no queria actualizar el grub de mi pc
<mimecar> NeoRanger: trillian es un programa de windows
<xangua> NeoRanger: seguro, están al lado de los repositorios de windows live messenger e internet explorer ;)
<angelitote> porque tengo que actualizar primero mi grub para luego instalarlo en el usb no?
<NeoRanger> xangua: pero un amigo lo usa en Linux
<Ka0os> para que es trillian?
<xangua> mmm a menos que te refieras a usarlo via wine pero pss hay variedad de mensajeros mucho mejores y libres: pidgin, kopete, miranda, emesene y sigue
<mimecar> NeoRanger: sin usar wine no es posible
<NeoRanger> aaahh!! no sabia que no estaba para linux, entonces mi amigo lo debe haber emulado
<angelitote> bueno. mañana mas. buenas noches
<Ka0os> http://softvaina.blogspot.com/2008/05/trillian-ver-31100.html
<NeoRanger> xangua: si, yo estoy usando Pidgin en este momento
<Ka0os> NeoRanger,  que tiene de especial trillian?
<NeoRanger> Ka0os: no se, me dijeron que estaba bueno, yo la verdad no lo conozco
<NeoRanger> solo queria probar
<Ka0os> yo no sabia de el
<Ka0os> ya probaste el GYachE
<Ka0os> ¡?
<NeoRanger> no lo conozco
<NeoRanger> es un mensajero??
<Ka0os> si voz en salas de yahoo y cam
<Ka0os> y conferencias
<NeoRanger> no uso yahoo
<Ka0os> jajaja hacen bien
<NeoRanger> jajajja
<Souchiro> bah me rindo, no pude ponerle contraseña root a los hds como antes -.-
<mimecar> es tan sencillo como que actives el salvapantallas antes de levantarte
<Sapote> Souchiro: mucho material indecente?
<Souchiro> sep
<Souchiro> xDDD
<Souchiro> weno mas vien cosas que no quiero que vea mi novia
<Souchiro> todo eso lo guardo en mis HDS
<Reisilver> souchiro
<Souchiro> asi no se queja de que lo bloqueo la maquina
<Reisilver> si es esp
<Souchiro> solo los hds
<Reisilver> eso
<Reisilver> has una carpeta oculta
<Reisilver> .miscosas
<Sapote> 25 discos remotos es demasiado Souchiro
<Reisilver> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Souchiro> o.o
<Reisilver> 25
<Reisilver> de cuanto
<Reisilver> 500 gigas
<Sapote> de 2Tb
<Reisilver> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Souchiro> pues es que mira, tengo win y ubuntu, y ps para que ponerles .nombre si el ubuntu trae por default esa opcion de que al montar una unidad de disco te pide contraseña
<Souchiro> y ps no se como se lo quite hace tiempo
<Souchiro> ademas
<Souchiro> disk[Total: 1.2TB, 5.3% free]
<Souchiro> casi el 75 % es material indecente xD
<Reisilver> ah ya veo
<Souchiro> no se si fue cuando puse el entorno de escritorio de kubuntu o xubuntu
<Sapote> revise en usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy
<Sapote> Souchiro:
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> y ahi que?
<Sapote> <action id="org.freedesktop.udisks.filesystem-mount-system-internal">
<Sapote> de ahi busque allow_active
<Sapote> auth_admin_keep
<Sapote> de esa forma le pedira contraseña
<Sapote> seguramente esta en otro valor
<Sapote> está
<Souchiro> <allow_active>yes</allow_active>
<Souchiro> eso dice
<Sapote> cambielo por auth_admin_keep
<Sapote> luego le pedira contraseña para montar
<charless40> hola
<charless40> quien me ayuda con problema de ubuntu porfabor
<charless40> español???
<erUSUL> pregunta
<charless40> quiero sabes como poner plugin compiz
<charless40> porque ubuntu 10.10 me trajo muy pocos efectos
<fosco_> charless40: para activar y desactivar efectos abre un terminal y ejecuta ccsm
<Souchiro> sigue = sapote
<erUSUL> charless40: hay tb algunos paquetes con plugins extra
<erUSUL> !ccsm | charless40
<kubot> charless40: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<charless40> eso es lo que busco paquetes
<Souchiro> erusul fosco, saben como volver a activar la peticion de clave para montar  unidadesde disco duro o particiones?
<erUSUL> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra ?
<charless40> no
<erUSUL> Souchiro: para ntfs?
<Souchiro> pues es ntfs lo que tengo
<charless40> el de fuego antes lo tenia en 9.10 y en el 10.10 ya no
<Sapote> Souchiro: hizo el cambio?
<Souchiro> creo que si
<Souchiro> ia instale eso de ntfs-config pero no vi nada
<Souchiro> nop, no hizo el cambio sapote
<erUSUL> Souchiro: has probado « gksudo ntfs-config » ?
<Sapote> porque no?
<Souchiro> ps no se, volvi a montar la imagen y nada, sigue =
<Sapote> digo, cambio el archivo que le indique y el valor?
<Souchiro> erusul. ia lo use, pero solo venia eso de "cambios aleatorios"
<Sapote> Souchiro: debe desloguearse o reiniciar las X para que lo tome
<charless40> como instalos plugin paquetes extra eso es lo que quiero hacer
<Sapote> la idea es que freedesktop recargue
<Souchiro> <Sapote> Souchiro: debe desloguearse o reiniciar las X para que lo tome <----------- habian varios asi
<Souchiro> veamos.....
<Sapote> charless40: sistema -> administracion -> administrador de paquetes synaptic
<fosco_> charless40: ya te lo dijo erUSUL sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<Sapote> charless40: sino como le indican, utilice la consola y tipee eso que le dicen
<charless40> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo '/var/lib/dpkg/lock' - open (13: Permiso denegado) E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿es superusuario?
<charless40> me dice ese error
<Souchiro> sapote, esto dice http://pastebin.com/b1SDWjsg
<erUSUL> charless40: usa sudo
<charless40> ok
<charless40> si uso sudo me dice lo mismo
<Sapote> Souchiro: si, ahora debe aplicar los cambios, deslogueese e intente
<Sapote> charless40: seguro tiene abierto synaptics
<Sapote> synaptic
<Souchiro> reinicio pc?
<Souchiro> ia deje el sudo
<Souchiro> cerre la consola
<Sapote> Souchiro: solo las X o gdm
<Souchiro> cerre la terminal
<charless40> gracias ya lo solucione
<charless40> se lo agrdesco
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> :/
<Souchiro> mejor restauro el archivo
<Sapote> porque?
<Sapote> Souchiro: nunca lo vi reinciar las X
<Souchiro> no se que es reiniciar las X
<Sapote> Souchiro: reinicie entonces
<Sapote> souchiro no aparecio mas
<ubuntu_> alguien me puede ayudar a recuperar el grub??
<fosco_> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque por defecto de Ubuntu antes de 9.10 (Karmic). Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Grub | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB | ver !grub2 para Ubuntu 9.10 en adelante.
<ubuntu_> gracias fosco, pero en si necesitaria a alguien que ya lo haya hecho y me guie
<tottiq> !unity
<kubot> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<tottiq> hola buenas
<tottiq> alguien sabe si me dara algun problema instalar el unity?
<tottiq> tengo el 10.10
<Sapote> tottiq: tengo unity instalado en mi netbook
<Sapote> tottiq: funciona
<tottiq> y q tal va?
<tottiq> todo normal
<Sapote> hasta ahora si
<tottiq> o tendra algun problemilla?
<tottiq> Sapote, ok gracias!
<tottiq> esta bajando
<Sapote> ojala logren ocultar el menu, eso queria buenisimo
<Ka0os> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB  ubuntu_
<tottiq> Sapote, una pregunta, supongo q tengo q reiniciar para q funcione, cierto?
<Sapote> sabra lo que esta haciendo tottiq?
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-18
<Windem> buenas noches
<Windem> se que no es el sitio pero alguno habeis tocado algo de programacion en python ?
<charlesoto> buenas español??
<charlesoto> tengo un problema con compiz y quiero que me yuden porfabor el problema es que quiero poner atlantis un plugion de compiz fusion
<charlesoto> y no se como
<cousteau> descárgalo, descomprímelo, abre un terminal, entra en la carpeta donde está descomprimido y ejecuta   make install
<charlesoto> ok pero en donde lo desconprimo
<dabor> charlesoto, donde quieras
<charlesoto> nmo me entiendes
<dabor> charlesoto, lo recomendado es que sea en algun aparte de tu /home
<charlesoto> ya tengo el archivo es tar.gz pero no se como se desconprimee
<dabor> charlesoto, google
<charlesoto> sabes como se desconprime
<charlesoto> ??
<Sapote> tar -xvf archivo.tar.gz
<Sapote> algo asi
<Sapote> google descomprimir .tar.gz
<Sapote> http://www.linuxtotal.com.mx/index.php?cont=info_admon_004
<dabor> charlesoto, http://www.linuxtotal.com.mx/index.php?cont=info_admon_004
<Reisilver> sip
<dabor> primero de la lista
<Sapote> http://mundogeek.net/archivos/2007/05/10/descomprimir-archivos-en-linux-desde-la-consola/
<Reisilver> es tar -xvf archivo.tar.gz
<Sapote> es jodidamente complicado linux
<Reisilver> cómooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo que complicado
<Reisilver> ahhhhhhhhh
<fortinero> Sapote fue sarcástico solamente
<fortinero> charlesoto, si le das click derecho al tar.gz, usa la opción descomprimir aquí
<cousteau> charlesoto, doble clic al tar.gz; te lo abrirá el gestor de archivadores
<charlesoto> no sale desconprimir aki
<cousteau> pues doble clic
<fortinero> charlesoto: usas gnome o kde?
<charlesoto> y el gestor de archivadores dise error
<Reisilver> gracias sapote por la página está chevere
<Reisilver> man
<cousteau> qué error?
<charlesoto> gnome
<Reisilver> sos groso como dirían los argentinos
<charlesoto> dejame descargarlo otraves
<fortinero> fíjate en synaptic si tienes instalado file-roller
<charlesoto> tile roller
<charlesoto> dejame ver
<fortinero> busca en synaptic también "tar" o "gz", tal vez no tengas instalado lo necesario para gestionar este tipo de archivos
<charlesoto> ok
<charlesoto> dejame ver
<dabor> sería muy raro que no esten, se instalan predeterminados
<cousteau> fortinero, eso viene instalado por defecto
<charlesoto> me slae esto !!!
<charlesoto> en el cuadrito de la izquieda
<cousteau> el file roller viene con gnome, y tar y gz me parece que son de lo más profundo de linux
<cousteau> charlesoto, cuando descomprimes el tar.gz, qué error te da?
<charlesoto> dejame ver
<fortinero> cousteau: viene instalado hasta que lo desinstalas (sin saber)
<cousteau> fortinero, eso creo que no puede pasar
<fortinero> me parece que el compañero charlesoto es novato novato
<charlesoto> cuando lo voy a abrir con gestion de archivos dice
<cousteau> es parte de linux
<fortinero> es parte de gnome
<cousteau> fortinero, eso el file-roller, yo hablo de tar y gz
<charlesoto> The file '/home/charles/compiz/atlantis2.tar.gz' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<fortinero> te faltan los permisos para ejecutarlo creo
<cousteau> O_o qué cosa más rara que pase eso
<cousteau> fortinero, no hay que "ejecutar" un tar.gz
<charlesoto> y no puedo descomprimir eso no dice cuando le doy segundo click
<dabor> muy raro
<cousteau> charlesoto, es raro... prueba clic derecho > Abrir con > Gestor de archivadores
<fortinero> y es cuestión de probar cousteau
<charlesoto> me dice esto
<charlesoto> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file tar: Child returned status 1 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<fortinero> charlesoto: ya lo descargaste al archivo de nuevo no?
<dabor> charlesoto, ese archivo está corruptyo, mal bajado
<charlesoto> okzz lo voy a volver a bajar
<Ka0os> 0.o
<charlesoto> se esta descargando
<charlesoto> lo estoy haciendo popr terminal
<charlesoto> miren lo que pasa es que yo usaba backtrack y me llamo la atencion ubuntu y aora lo uso y soy nuevo
<lanx> whois lanx
<charlesoto> el scrensaver si sirve
<charlesoto> es el archivo esta dañado
<charlesoto> como instalo scrensaver??
<fortinero> xscreensaver viene instalado no?
<dabor> charlesoto, mira un poco el gestor de paquetes synaptic
<charlesoto> para que?
<dabor> charlesoto, te respondo a lo que estas preguntado
<charlesoto> bueno pero ya tengo el archivo tar.gz de screen saver pero como se instlaa
<dabor> charlesoto, mejor no instales tar.gz usa el gestor de paqutes
<charlesoto> y como coloco en el gestor de paquetes
<fortinero> charlesoto te recomiendo que solo uses paquetes para ubuntu (.deb) de los que tienes en los repositorios via synaptic o software center
<fortinero> los tar.gz son el último recurso
<dabor> charlesoto, podrias abrir synatic y mirar un poco para que sirve y ademas leer alguna guia de instalacion de paqutes
<charlesoto> mira screensaver dise que es un protector de pantalla
<charlesoto> verdad??
<fortinero> si
<charlesoto> ya lo instale lo activo en ccsm verdad?
<Ka0os> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Categor%C3%ADa:Primeros_pasos charlesoto  te conviene mucho leer esto ...
<charlesoto> ok
<Ka0os> http://www.planetadelibros.com/ortografia-facil-para-la-eso-libro-2697.html y esto es obligatorio para ti
<Ka0os> charlesoto,
<charlesoto> s
<charlesoto> que cosa obligado
<charlesoto> que es eso
<kayzarg> que pasa si quiero  hacer una pagina web con flash que programa puedo instalar
<Ka0os> http://www.estiloflash.com/hacer-una-pagina-web-en-flash-parte-1/88/  kayzarg
<dabor> kayzarg, para crear  flash en linux? verde verde.
<Sapote> Ka0os: llego lleno de links bajo el brazo
<dabor> kayzarg, Pencil,  fame, ktoon pero......
<charlesoto> una pregunta como instlalo con
<charlesoto> make && make install
<charlesoto> me slae este error
<charlesoto> make: *** No se especificó ningún objetivo y no se encontró ningún makefile.  Alto.
<xangua> charlesoto: mejor instala del repositorio ;)
<xangua> !compile
<kubot> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<charlesoto> como asi
<Aciago> buenas
<Sapote> charlesoto: debe aprender mas del sistema antes de ponerse a compilar un paquete
<charlesoto> esl o que quiero saver
<charlesoto> como compilar o instalar un paquete tar.gz
<Sapote> charlesoto: es preferible que use synaptic e instale los paquetes directamente
<cousteau> charlesoto, tendrás que acceder primero al directorio donde está el plugin
<Sapote> charlesoto: primero debe descomprimirlo, luego leer el README que tienen dentro
<charlesoto> aja
<charlesoto> okzz
<cousteau> Sapote, es un plugin de compiz que me parece que no está en repositorios
<Sapote> luego seguramente le indicara hacer ./configure, luego make, luego make install... bla bla bla
<Sapote> alguien lo debe tener como paquete seguramente
<Sapote> charlesoto: google es su amigo, no lo deje solo
<cousteau> si no recuerdo mal se instalaban con make y make install (sin sudo porque los instalaba en el directorio del usuario)
<charlesoto> bueno
<charlesoto> pero a lo que lo ago me dice esto
<Sapote> h
<charlesoto> make: *** No se especificó ningún objetivo y no se encontró ningún makefile.  Alto.
<Sapote> por si su teclado no lo tiene
<Sapote> charlesoto: le recomiendo que lea el README
<charlesoto> ya lo ley
<charlesoto> no dice nada
<Sapote> no?
<Sapote> me da la URL de donde descargo el tar.gz
<Sapote> en una de esas me dice algo a mi
<charlesoto> me dice esto
<charlesoto> Necesita la extensión XScreenSaver. Los usuarios de Ubuntu, necesitas instalar los paquetes de los thoses: x11proto-scrnsaver-dev libxss-dev  Si obtiene una C / C + + conflicto, es necesario actualizar BCOP.
<cousteau> moraleja: no uses el traductor de google
<charlesoto> XD
<charlesoto> You need the XScreenSaver extension. Ubuntu users, you need to install thoses packages: x11proto-scrnsaver-dev libxss-dev  If you get a C/C++ conflict, you need to update bcop.
<charlesoto> me dice eso
<cousteau> he visto que el paquete http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/xscreensaver-gl-extra tiene un screensaver "atlantis"... ¿será el mismo?
<Sapote> ni taringa para aprender sobre linux
<Sapote> el primer link sobre atlantis2.tar.gz es taringa
<Sapote> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/1160148/Nuevos-efectos-de-compiz_-Beryl_--y-plugins-para-Linux.html
<cousteau> charlesoto, bien, lo primero que tendrás que hacer es instalar x11proto-scrnsaver-dev y libxss-dev
<charlesoto> tambien quiero poner atrantis y no puedo
<cousteau> de dónde te bajaste el plugin?
<charlesoto> nom e lo baje
<charlesoto> en terminal puse esto
<charlesoto> wget -O /tmp/3d.tar.gz 'http://gitweb.opencompositing.org/?p=fusion/plugins/3d;a=snapshot;h=db3c51d6c5c0df268fc1ec29a4264ef3d21dbbb3' wget -O /tmp/atlantis2.tar.gz 'http://gitweb.compiz-fusion.org/?p=users/smspillaz/atlantis2-0.6;a=snapshot;h=d50d17bcdef5a025699e6b1bc0d604a98d1b74b2;sf=tgz' wget -O /tmp/snow.tar.gz 'http://gitweb.opencompositing.org/?p=fusion/plugins/snow;a=snapshot;h=01d0ff6ec71dae4699bc990e0114569c8ad4e083' wget -O /tmp/stars.tar
<dabor> cuac
<xangua> que mejor manera que usar una guía de hace 4 años...
<Sapote> no creo que siga mucho tiempo entre nosotros el señor charlesoto
<Sapote> señor charlesoto, por favor no pegue texto en el canal
<Sapote> gracias
<charlesoto> mira aprenas tengo 14 años y lo voy instalando
<Sapote> ahora se comprende la insistencia
<charlesoto> perdon
<xangua> charlesoto: si quieres instalar algo mejor hazlo de los repositorios
<Sapote> charlesoto: Linux es un sistema operativo fabuloso, pero necesita que le dedique un tiempo para el aprendizaje
<charlesoto> como instalo desde los repositorios dime y ya?
<cousteau> http://gitweb.compiz.org/?p=compiz/plugins/atlantis;a=summary
<xangua> .........mejor abre el centro de software
<dabor> charlesoto, ya te dijimos
<dabor> charlesoto, gestor de paquetes synaptic
<dabor> charlesoto, creo que unas 3 veces :-)
<charlesoto> abro el gestos de paquete sinaptic pero cuando coloco atlantis 2 o 1 no sale nada
<Sapote> no viene algun livecd con compiz y todos sus chiches ya listo?
<charlesoto> cuando lo voy a descargar el plugin me dice esto Firefox no sabe cómo abrir esta dirección por que el protocolo (git) no está asociado con ningún programa.
<xangua> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<xangua> con eso configuras todo lo quieras del compiz charlesoto
<Sapote> xD
<mrkcc> could someone tell me if there is a program to create covers so as to make a book
<cousteau> el plugin Atlantis viene por defecto?
<charlesoto> deajeme ver
<cousteau> mrkcc, español
<Sapote> mrkcc: the main channel on english is #ubuntu
<Sapote> mrkcc: ¿podria alguien decirme si hay un programa para crear tapas como para hacer un libro?
<Ka0os> gimp
<Sapote> tal vez busca algo vectorial
<Sapote> inskape
<Ka0os> si
<Ka0os> pero es mas facil gimp
<cousteau> charlesoto, tienes la última versión del plugin en http://gitweb.compiz.org/?p=compiz/plugins/atlantis;a=summary
<cousteau> te lo bajas, lo descomprimes y lees el Readme
<charlesoto> no el de atlantis no lo tengo
<charlesoto> y ese es el que quiero porfabor
<cousteau> no, de hecho no hace falta leer el readme... sólo instalar algunos paquetes para compilar (que no vienen en el readme), y luego hacer make && make install
<Ka0os> jajaja
<mrkcc> sapote: es que quiero hacer un hacer un libro y quiero talvez exportalo como html y pdf a
<charlesoto> nojonbre nunca me enseñan a compilar
<charlesoto> quiero saber a compilar y no dicen
<xangua> !compilar
<kubot> Ayuda y consejos para compilar desde el código fuente en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware | Trata siempre de usar !paquetes precompilados.
<cousteau> charlesoto, 1) descomprimir, 2) abrir un terminal y entrar en el directorio donde has descomprimido, donde está el archivo "CMakeLists.txt"
<cousteau> 3) hacer   make && make install
<Sapote> maquetacion de libros.. latex
<Ka0os> y en irc como se bloquea para no leer a un usuario latoso?
<cousteau> Ka0os, /ignore
<cousteau> /ignore usuario
<Ka0os> gracias mil gracias
<Sapote> Ka0os: /ignore *
<Sapote> xD
<Ka0os> jaja
<cousteau> charlesoto, 1) te descargas de http://gitweb.compiz.org/?p=compiz/plugins/atlantis;a=snapshot;h=c16d411170c4fa303d774d9571cd14a7642b48f0;sf=tgz el plugin, y lo guardas por ejemplo en /tmp
<cousteau> 2) abres un terminal y pones   tar zxf atlantis-c16d*.tar.gz
<cousteau> 3) cd atlantis && make && make install
<cousteau> si te da error es porque te falta algún paquete para compilar
<cousteau> en http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=7895#p55086 dicen el comando para instalar los posibles paquetes que hagan falta para compilar
<Sapote> ya veo el comentario.. no esta bien gracias.. otro dia lo hago
<Ka0os> cousteau,  es un santo ..que paciencia xD
<cousteau> más info en google. No debe de ser demasiado difícil porque yo lo instalé cuando no tenía mucha idea de todo esto, pero siempre cuesta algo
<dabor> charlesoto, lee una guia para compilar paquetes
<cousteau> 4) dormir. Dormir es importante. Ayuda a reparar tejidos deteriorados y a asentar los pensamientos en el cerebro. Yo debería irme a dormir.
<dabor> charlesoto, http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Compilar_programas
<cousteau> (charlesoto no dice nada... debe de estar enfrascado compilando, o se le ha colgado la conexión. Si es lo primero, es buena señal.)
<Sapote> no era un santo de paciencia, estaba delirando de sueño
<de> Hola a todos
<Nicko_94> Necesito ayuda con un certificado digital en ubuntu
<Nicko_94> Alguien sabe como instalarlo (es un pfx)?
<Ka0os> buenas noches sres. ubunteros agur
<Nicko_94> Buenas
<lanx> Nicko_94: buenas
<Nicko_94> Nadie sabe como instalar el pfx?
<lanx> pfx no son los certificiados digitales para los navegadores
<lanx> ?
<lanx> Nicko_94 !
<Nicko_94> Si, pero el firefox no lo instala
<Nicko_94> Solo reconoce los pf12
<lanx> hazlo manual
<Nicko_94> O sea...
<lanx> en Opcines avanzadas , y pestaña Cifrado
<Nicko_94> Eso hago, el metodo del doble click ni lo intente
<lanx> y te pedira la clave con la que lo guardaste
<Nicko_94> No lo reconoce como certificado
<lanx> No lo habras exportado bien
<Nicko_94> Si, lo probe en win y funciona
<lanx> donde lo probaste ?
<lanx> en ie o firefox?
<lanx> Nicko_94:
<lanx> 1. Abro el programa Firefox, habiéndolo localizado en "todos los programas",
<lanx> 2. Pulso en Herramientas, después en Opciones, aparece el menú de Firefox, pulso sucesivamente en Avanzado, Cifrado, Ver certificados, Sus certificados y en Importar.
<lanx> 3. Compruebo que tengo el fichero .pfx copiado en algún sitio y anoto la ruta.
<lanx> 4. Veo que al pulsar en Importar me está preguntando por la "contraseña maestra", y escribo la única contraseña que tengo, que debe ser "la maestra", y yo sin saberlo. Pulso en Aceptar. Después pide una contraseña que no define bien y no aclara lo que puede ser, y yo le meto otra vez la misma, porque no tengo otra.
<lanx> 5. He ido aceptando y cerrando todo lo que he visto abierto, he reiniciado, y he entrado perfectamente donde yo quería, sin ningún problema.
<lanx> cuando el programa pide la "contraseña maestra" es para asignársela a la aplicación que se está creando, y cuando después pide la otra contraseña rara, que no explica bien a qué se refiere, lo que hace es pedir la contraseña de cuando se creó el fichero .pfx.
<Juanantonio> Buenas noches. Una muy fácil, ¿cómo borro los directorios /home/diego y /home/sara, que no puedo con Thunar? ¿Tengo que hacerlo desde la consola?
<lanx> Nicko_94: Pero esto es así en el Firefox instalado en el Windows, pero con el Firefox que tengo en el linux de la Junta de Andalucía (Guadalinex) aunque he cargado el fichero .pfx en el programa de Java, de forma muy similar a la que he dicho ahora, al utilizar el Firefox no consigo entrar en el Catastro y que me reconozca el certificado. Se ve que abrá que abrir el Firefox, por no sé dónde, y hacer que se entere de que 
<lanx> hola Juanantonio
<Juanantonio> Hola, buen hombre
<Juanantonio> ¿Eres andaluz?
<lanx> no soy de madrid
<lanx> pero nace en andalucia
<Juanantonio> Ah, como yo
<Juanantonio> Bueno, yo nací en Madrid
<Juanantonio> ¿Has leído mi pregunta? ¿Sabes cómo se hace?
<lanx> que quieres hacer exactante?
<lanx> borrar esos directorios?
<lanx> exactamente**
<Juanantonio> Sí
<Juanantonio> es que desde Thunar no puedo
<lanx> rm -r -f /home/diego
<lanx> y borras todo lo que hay dentro  de diego
<lanx> forzando si se niega
<Juanantonio> tengo kubuntu Hardy 64 y a veces pongo el escritorio de xubuntu, pero anteayer probé el DVD Live de Kubuntu Lucid y quiero grabar mi home a un DD externo y borrar esos 2 usuarios que ya no lo usan
<Juanantonio> Ajá, ¿la carpeta también?
<Juanantonio> Se niega porque yo no estoy como superusuario, si no como usuario normal, ¿pongo sudo delante de todo eso?
<lanx> ya te conteste :P
<lanx> y luego pues ...
<lanx> rm -r -f /home/sara
<Juanantonio> Ok, hecho, gracias ;) a ver si ya no me salen las carpetas
<Juanantonio> Maravilloso ;)
<lanx> no lo creo xD
<Juanantonio> Gracias, leí muchas formas de sacar el /home de la partición raíz
<lanx> ...
<Juanantonio> y parece que la más simple es sacarla a un disco USB y después de haberle hecho una partición al instalar otra distro, volverla a poner donde estaba
<Juanantonio> y en ello estoy
<lanx> pos fale
<lanx> :)
<Juanantonio> Pero no estoy seguro de si debería haberlo hecho con sudo por si no me dejaba mandar algo importante
<Juanantonio> ¿Cómo copio /home/juanantonio a /media/disk?
<lanx> pues ...
<lanx> cp -r -t /home/juanantonio /media/disk
<lanx> te fallara si no das la opcion magica
<lanx> xd
<Juanantonio> mmm, esa es sudo
<lanx> xD
<lanx> sip
<Juanantonio> Es que sólo enredo con Linux desde hace 4 años, "gracias" a Vista. Aprendo muchas cosas, pero me fallan otras
<Juanantonio> eso sí, cuando la aprendo, la memorizo
<Juanantonio> estoy en nivel usuario bajo-medio de Kubuntu :P
<lanx> no tiene comparacion pero buee
<Juanantonio> pero al menos ya no interfiere el SO con lo que necesito hacer en el PC
<lanx> aam
<Juanantonio> Claro que no tiene, por eso me cambié
<Juanantonio> ¿El Guadalinux qué tal funciona?
<DavidReza> oigan, necesito expandir mi partición de Ubuntu porque ya me queda poco espacio, pero intenté con GParted desde el LiveCD y no me deja redimensionar al espacio vacio. En el espacio vacío si quiero crear una nueva partición me dice que debo crear una partición extendida, pero como esas también funcionan como primarias, tengo que eliminar una partición primaria
<Souchiro> me voy nos leemos :D
<DavidReza> Tengo ya la partición vacía, pero no puedo darle ni formato Ext4
<lanx> es una distro avanzada que tiene todo tiempo de programas listo para funcionar ... aunque no todo es gratis Juanantonio
<Juanantonio> ¿No es gratis? Yo pensaba que sí
<lanx> DavidReza: no usaras las palabras magicas
<lanx> con permisos suficiente :)
<DavidReza> sudo gparted te parece poco?
<lanx> si
<lanx> xd
<DavidReza> el programa no abriría de otra forma
<lanx> pues tu mismo
<lanx> en fin
<DavidReza> como que yo mismo?
<lanx> yo me voy a mimir ya
<lanx> que es tarde
<DavidReza> hahaha
<lanx> mañana curro
<DavidReza> ok.. que descanses lanx
<Juanantonio> Saludos, lanx, yo sigo con esto
<magu42> DavidReza⟿ a la paticion en cuestion debes darle eliminar para que quede "sin asignar" y recuerda que debe estar contigua a la que quieres expandir, delante o detras , no importa
<DavidReza> Está delante
<DavidReza> :D
<DavidReza> pero creo que ni eliminarla puedo! la verdad no recuerdo.. pero
<DavidReza> puedo hacerlo desde Ubuntu mismo?
<DavidReza> y ME PARECE que ya está como "Sin Asignar".. ME PARECE..
<magu42> DavidReza⟿ desde un livecd, no puedes mover la particion en la que estás
<DavidReza> al decir "mover" te refieres a "redimensionar"
<DavidReza> ?
<magu42> si, me expresé mal :-(
<DavidReza> ahh ok.. haha, ntp, solo pregutnaba para tener la idea clara
<DavidReza> bueno, pues intentaré checar eso magu42
<DavidReza> gracias por la información
<magu42> :-)
<Juanantonio> Chao, majos
<DavidReza> hola, como puedo saber el fichero de mi dispositivo de audio?
<DavidReza> el fichero en /dev/
<dabor> DavidReza, para que necesitas saber eso?
<DavidReza> porque necesito grabar mi escritorio
<DavidReza> ya intenté con recordmydesktop y al finalizar, el video tiene como que lag
<DavidReza> entonces stoy probando xvidcap, pero me pide
<DavidReza> la ruta de mi dispositivo de entrada
<DavidReza> hola, como puedo saber el fichero de mi dispositivo de audio?
<gadomx> hola, buenas noches
<DavidReza> hola, como puedo saber el fichero de mi dispositivo de audio?
<gadomx> alguien sabe en vim que significa esta abreviatura ?   CTRL-W "
<gadomx> CTRL-W ^   <--- esta es la correcta !! :D
<gadomx> q1
<Tux_Tux> hola, una pregunta estoy aprendiendo a programar en python 3, pero me salen nuevas dudas en si dos, dicen que python es lento a comparacion de otros lenguajes como java,  pero lei por ahi que google trabaja en otro compilador que lo denominaron unladen-swallon, pero que paso murio el proyecto o que porque buscando por la red solo me encuentro entradas de principios del 2010
<Tux_Tux> mi otra pregunta es que tan serio es el proyecto de google GO como lenguaje de programacion, digo si si tiene futuro y esas cosas, que me llama la atencion que digan que puede cer tan rapido como C++
<m4v> Tux_Tux: no tiene mucho que ver con Ubuntu, pregunta en #python-es o #pyar sobre python
<Tux_Tux> gracias m4v si el problema que esos canales tienen 4 o 5 usuarios , bueno voy a ver pyar
<m4v> Tux_Tux: el problema es que este canal es sobre Ubuntu, también existe #ubuntu-es-offtopic para temas no relacionados.
<Tux_Tux> o.k m4v entendido y anotado
<DavidReza> una pregunta, como puedo hacer que la salida de un comando se vea en todo el area del terminal pero sin desplazarlo, es decir, que le aprete una tecla y que siga viendo la información, pero que no salga toda de montón ?
<DavidReza> que salga ordenada
<DavidReza> olvidenlo..
<Guest690000> hola a todos :)
<securetux> muchachos, estoy teniendo problemas con el arranque. Tenia win7, instale ubuntu. ahora ubuntu inicia sin pasar por el grub. No puedo elegir particion. Borre el grub instale grub2, pero igual. Alguna mano?
<DavidReza> alguien conoce alguna otra forma de terminar un comando, que no sea mediante Ctrl+C o Ctrl+Z ??
<mrkcc> si cerrar la consola
<mauricio_> recomiendan algun juego fps para netbooks?
<DavidReza> aparte de cerrar la consola..?
<mrkcc> podrias crear un bash para hacer que se sierre en un determinado tiempo
<Guest690000> me recomiendan algun juego fps para netbooks?
<BoF> super mario bross wii
<DavidReza> mrkcc,  lo que no quiero es cerrarla, simplemente detener el comando
<DavidReza> sin cerrar la terminal
<DavidReza> o al menos que no aparezca el
<DavidReza> ^C
<mrkcc> solo he utilizado en ctrl^c
<Guest690000> <DavidReza> desde otra consola matas el proceso
<BoF> ./stop
<mrkcc> ahi esta BoF
<BoF> y dentro del archivo stop crea el script
<mrkcc> que hace esa cosa
<BoF> que detenga lo que quieras detener
<DavidReza> Guest690000,  mato cual proceso? y si lo que quiero detener es un comando cualquiera? como pongo eso en un script?
<BoF> dime que quieres detener
<DavidReza> un ping
<DavidReza> bueno, realmente con solo detener ese comando creo que estaría perfecto
<BoF> dentro del scrip coloca
<BoF> killall ping
<BoF> chmod +x scrip
<BoF> ./scrip y detendra el ping de la muerte
<DavidReza> hahaha
<DavidReza> BoF,  muchas gracias!
<BoF> prueba y ve que resulta
<DavidReza> el ping de la muerte ha sido Terminad
<DavidReza> sí, ya lo probé
<BoF> ok
<DavidReza> gracias
<BoF> denada
<DavidReza> oigan, otra duda, cuando estoy en nano
<DavidReza> y quiero guardar, le doy Ctrl+0 y no hace nada
<DavidReza> entonces le doy salir Ctrl+X
<DavidReza> y me pregunta el nombre del archivo, y abajo me sale
<DavidReza> M - D Formato DOS, M - M Formato MAC, M - A Añadir... etc.. y eso de M - A como es??
<sorianocarlos> Hola, alguien aqui ?
<tottiq> sorianocarlos, holaa
<sorianocarlos> holaa ubunteros, solo quiero saber algun widget interesante :)
<Gargadon> has probado screenlets?
<sorianocarlos> si, ese ya pero jejeje no se, quiero algo raro
<sorianocarlos> osea algo nuevo
<tottiq> widget?
<tottiq> docky?
<sorianocarlos> O.o ese esta interesante :P
<sorianocarlos> jejeje
<sorianocarlos> gracias
<sorianocarlos> me voy durmiendo porque tengo clases en unas horas xD
<Guest690000> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Guest690000> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<angelito> Buenas
<Tijuanense> hola
<Tijuanense> ocupo ayuda con una traduccion
<Tijuanense> sobre un termino legal
<Tijuanense> "Unanimous written consent"
<Tijuanense> obviamente se lo que significa
<Tijuanense> pero en que forma se da en el verbaje legal en español
<Tijuanense> ?
<Tijuanense> estoy aqui porque no sé en donde más encuentro en esta hora a hispanoparlantes que contestarían bien algo asi
<Tijuanense> sorry
<angelgen> holas :)  ... como se hace para grabar radio online y que programa uso (en especial para di.fm y ah.fm)
<Jelou> Buenos días
<Ka0os> Buen Dìa a todos en la sala
<angelitote> hola
<dannyLopez> buenas gente+
<Ka0os> buen Dìa
 * alexneb a comer!! hambreeeee!!
<dannyLopez> oigan tengo este problema al hacer upgrade: E: No se pudo localizar un archivo para el paquete firefox. Esto puede significar que necesita arreglar manualmente este paquete.
<Edgardoweb> Buenas
<Edgardoweb> alguien ha usado linux linpus
<erUSUL> Edgardoweb: yo no
<Edgardoweb> erUSUL: :s
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Edgardoweb> buenas
<erAbuelo> hola Edgardoweb
<cossier> desde que actualice pango se corrompen las letras de nuevo
<cossier> en la version 10.10
<cossier> como puedo deshacer una actualización?
<erAbuelo> te refieres a volver a 10.04 ?
<erAbuelo> eso no es recomendable, en ese caso es mas facil reinstalar todo
<cossier> bueno eso es un palo, pero a lo mejor no me quedara mas remedio
<erAbuelo> tienes home separado ?
<cossier> si erAbuelo
<cossier> menos mal
<erAbuelo> entonces es facil, saca la lista de paquetes instalados, y reinstalas todo con esa lista
<cossier> hmm de donde saco la lista?
<erUSUL> !clone
<kubot> Para replicar tu selección de paquetes en otra máquina (o tras una reinstalación), puedes hacer « aptitude --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/mis-paquetes », mover el fichero a la otra máquina y hacer « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < mis-paquetes ; sudo aptitude install »
<cossier> gracias erUSUL
<erAbuelo> eso en 10.10 no funciona sino instalaste aptitude
<erUSUL> nhdq
<Edgardoweb> todo bien erUSUL
<Edgardoweb> todo bien  erAbuelo
<erUSUL> si. gracias
<erAbuelo> idem
<cossier> si tengo aptitude
<erAbuelo> yo uso dpkg --get-selections
<erAbuelo> que siempre funciona ;)
<erAbuelo> hasta dentro de un ratito
<cossier> o puedo lanzar un bug en launchpad y a ver que me dicen
<jvargas90> hola que tal
<jvargas90> de nuevo
<jvargas90> como puedo crear un servidor web
<jvargas90> ??
<erUSUL> !lamp
<kubot> Linux, Apache, MySQL, y !php, para infomación y como instalarlo mira: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/LAMP -- http://www.cesarius.net/instalar-lamp-en-ubuntu/
<jvargas90> no me sirve instarlo con el lampp
<jvargas90> ocupo instalarlo todo por aparte
<jvargas90> en la misma
<jvargas90> maquina
<erUSUL> ?? explica mejor lo que quieres, y lo que no quieres
<jvargas90> ok..!
<jvargas90> Quiero instalar el apache, mysql y php para hacer un servidor web, pero no puedo usar el lampp
<Edgardoweb> kubot: haz manejado linux linpus
<kubot> Edgardoweb: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<erUSUL> jvargas90: apache, mysql y php == lamp
<jvargas90> ocupo instalar los paquetes por aparte
<erUSUL> jvargas90: es lo mismo hacerlo uno a uno que usar el metapquete
<erUSUL> jvargas90: es lo mismo hacerlo uno a uno que usar el metapaquete
<jvargas90> ok esta bien
<jvargas90> !!!
<jvargas90> esque estoy replicando un server
<erUSUL> es metapquete lamp no es lo mismo que xammp si te referias a este ultimo
<jvargas90> que tiene todo instalado por separado
<jvargas90> pero ocupo hacerlo asi
<jvargas90> por que
<jvargas90> estoy copiando el site
<jvargas90> y tiene que quedar igual que en el servidor
<erUSUL> !clone
<kubot> Para replicar tu selección de paquetes en otra máquina (o tras una reinstalación), puedes hacer « aptitude --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/mis-paquetes », mover el fichero a la otra máquina y hacer « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < mis-paquetes ; sudo aptitude install »
<erUSUL> despues copiar la configuracio que se haya hecho a posteriori es cosa tuya
<erAbuelo> ya toi
<Edgardoweb> alguien sabe como reinstalar el Mozilla?
<DavidReza> hola a todos, quiero expandir mi particiòn de ubuntu porque me queda poco espacio, pero no puedo
<erAbuelo> es triste
<DavidReza> Desde el Administrador de Windows cree una particiòn sin nada, y justo ahora estoy en GParted desde el LiveCD de Ubuntu
<DavidReza> pero no puedo expandir la particiòn de Ubuntu
<DavidReza> aqui un screenshot http://imageshack.us/f/688/pantallazodevsdagparted.png/
<DavidReza> alguna ayuda?
<erAbuelo> no puedes modificar una particion que este montada
<DavidReza> estoy en el LiveCD
<erAbuelo> tendrias que hacerlo con el liveCD
<erAbuelo> pues ahi aparece como montada
<DavidReza> cual?
<erAbuelo> sde4
<DavidReza> donde veo que està montada?
<erAbuelo> la llave
<erAbuelo> desactiva el swap
<erAbuelo> sudo swapoff -a
<erAbuelo> y carga el parted otra vez
<DavidReza> listo
<DavidReza> ya no tienen la llave
<DavidReza> muchas gracias erAbuelo
<DavidReza> ya quedò
<erAbuelo> de nada
<DavidReza> no sabìa que la que tenìa que redimensionar era la expandida
<DavidReza> yo trataba con la Ext4
<erAbuelo> eso lo primero y luego la ext4
<VADER> hola gente
<erAbuelo> hola VADER
<VADER> de ke tan xateandoo
<VADER> rediemncionar particiones con el parted
<VADER> ??
<Tarrasquero> VADER: si esta el sistema activo con un livecd o liveusb
<VADER> a okas
<VADER> todos los de la sala son de españaa ??
<Tarrasquero> supongo que no pero yo si
<kronstadt> yo no
<ubuntu_> holas como puedo poner el grub de windows
<ubuntu_> despues de instalar ubuntu?
<VADER> yo soy de chileee
<VADER> arica una ciudad enmedio del deciertooo
<charrua> yo soy de uruguay
<VADER> <ubuntu_> holas como puedo poner el grub de windows  -  hay una aplicacion ke se llama super grup te puede servirr
<VADER> pero eso dependera de ke kieres acerr
<erAbuelo> que es el grub de windows ?
<VADER> <charrua> yo soy de uruguay - es posible por el nick
<VADER> jaoajoja
<VADER> de ke parte de urugay
<kronstadt> yo de paraguay
<erAbuelo> yo no
<ubuntu_> he instalado ubuntu y carga el grub al encender
<Ka0os> woo! cada dia se aprende mas en este canal
<VADER> wenaa arta gente de diferentes partes delmundoen open soft.
<VADER> la rajaa
<charrua> del departamento de maldonado
<ubuntu_> quiero que no cargue el de windows,
<erAbuelo> ??
<ubuntu_> digo, que cargue el de windows , no el de ubuntu
<charrua> aqui esta puntadel este donde vienen muchos paraguayos
<erAbuelo> ubuntu_: quieres perder el arranque de linux =?
<VADER> <ubuntu_> quiero que no cargue el de windows, y pa ke keri ke carge win y no ubuntuu  yo keria lo contrario ke desaparesca winn.
<VADER> jaojaoaj
<kronstadt> que raro
<ubuntu_> porque si aparece el de ubuntu mi jefe de laboratorio se va a dar cuenta xD
<ubuntu_> por eso quiero que se disimule que instalé ubuntu
<Ka0os> 0.o
<VADER> configura el grup pa ke inicie por win y le asignay una tcla para ke temuetre el menu de inicio
<VADER> del grupb
<erAbuelo> edita las opciones de arranque, cambia el timeout y pon el windows por defecto
<VADER> grub
<axjota> quien usa virtual box o vmware ? para cargar las tools o aditional guest tools , no me sirven en server 9.10 ..alguien conoce algun truco ....
<axjota> quien usa virtual box o vmware ? para cargar las tools o aditional guest tools , no me sirven en server 9.10 ..alguien conoce algun truco ....
<axjota> quien usa virtual box o vmware ? para cargar las tools o aditional guest tools , no me sirven en server 9.10 ..alguien conoce algun truco ....
<axjota> quien usa virtual box o vmware ? para cargar las tools o aditional guest tools , no me sirven en server 9.10 ..alguien conoce algun truco ....
<axjota> ...
<VADER> tambienpuedes acer lo ke ice abuelo
<ubuntu_> con el startup manager cierto?
<charrua> con startmanager o grub customizer quizas pueda saltarse la pantalla del grub
<VADER> voy a laborar mucho trabaj o
<VADER> un rato mas nos leemos
<VADER> lo ke dice abuelo es lo ideal yo voto por elloo
<axjota> quien usa virtual box o vmware ? para cargar las tools o aditional guest tools , no me sirven en server 9.10 ..alguien conoce algun truco ....
<axjota> quien usa virtual box o vmware ? para cargar las tools o aditional guest tools , no me sirven en server 9.10 ..alguien conoce algun truco ....
<ubuntu_> voy a usar lubuntu
<ubuntu_> el programa es el mismo? o debo buscar otro?
<Vsg21> !google configurar phpmyadmin en ubuntu
<kubot> Tecnoloxía xa: Instalar y configurar phpMyAdmin en Ubuntu o Debian: <http://tecnoloxiaxa.blogspot.com/2008/11/instalar-y-configurar-phpmyadmin-en.html>; Servidor web - Guía Ubuntu: <http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Servidor_web>; PhpMyAdmin - Guía Ubuntu: <http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=PhpMyAdmin>; Como configurar phpMyAdmin y MySql de XAMPP en Linux Ubuntu ...: (2 more messages)
<Vsg21> !more
<kubot> <http://www.forat.info/2008/01/16/como-configurar-phpmyadmin-y-mysql-de-xampp-en-linux-ubuntu/>; Instalar phpMyAdmin en Ubuntu 9.04 Server paso a paso « Slice of Linux: <http://sliceoflinux.com/2009/06/19/instalar-phpmyadmin-en-ubuntu-9-04-server-paso-a-paso/>; A por Linux: Como instalar phpMyAdmin en Ubuntu y Debian: <http://www.axlinux.es/2007/10/como-instalar-phpmyadmin-en-ubuntu-y.html>; (1 more message)
<Vsg21> !more
<kubot> Imposible configurar phpmyadmin | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/132487>; Instalar phpMyAdmin en Ubuntu 9.04 Server paso a paso - Taringa!: <http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/2780254/Instalar-phpMyAdmin-en-Ubuntu-9_04-Server-paso-a-paso.html>
<tottiq> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<tottiq> joder
<Vsg21> bleh
<dash_> ?
<juanito1> !google flisol 2011
<kubot> FLISOL 2011 en Campeche « El blog de Hawk……………..: <http://dothefly.wordpress.com/flisol-campeche-2011/>; FLISoL Venezuela 2011 | Facebook: <http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=107556612615882>; FLISoL 2011: <http://globedia.com/flisol-2011>; Flisol 2011 (Festival Linux) - Taringa!: <http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/9031341/Flisol-2011-_Festival-Linux_.html>; Flisol 2011 (2 more messages)
<juanito1> !google pedofilia
<kubot> Pedofilia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedofilia>; YouTube - Pedofilia: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=855Zj6oqpjY>; Dalealplay.com - Vídeos de pedofilia: <http://www.dalealplay.com/buscar/pedofilia-1.html>; C A N I B A L: Quiero ver pedofilia: <http://www.canibalitum.com/2007/09/quiero-ver-pedofilia.html>; Escalofriante video sobre la pedofilia y la (1 more message)
<juanito1> disculpen solo bromeaba
<axjota> no puedo montar las tools en vmware ...uso server 9.10 ......grrrrrrrrrrr.. ayudaaaaaaa
<axjota> no puedo montar las tools en vmware ...uso server 9.10 ......
<juanito1> usa virtual box
<axjota> jeeeee
<axjota> ayuda para montar cd-rom ..
<axjota> mount iso9660  /dev/cdrom /tmp
<axjota> error "unknow file type"
<axjota> que hagoooooo ...plz
<axjota> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jvargas90> axjota, que paso
<juanito1> axjota, sudo mount /dev/sr0
<enter7660> biuenas tardes
<enter7660> una pregunta algun equivalente para ubuntu de winscp
<charrua> que es winscp?
<enter7660> es un programa para pasar informacion de win a servidor
<erUSUL> charrua: la version para WINdows de SCP
<charrua> ahh
<enter7660> es un aseso ssh
<carlosubuntu___> holas
<charrua> no te sirve gnome remote conexion manager
<enter7660> no e intentado
<enter7660> hay que instalarlo o biene por defaukt
<enter7660> default
<charrua> no viene por default
<charrua> por defecto viene vinagre y vino poara escritorio remoto
<enter7660> pero no es para eschritorio remoto
<enter7660> espara pasar archivos de forma grafica
<enter7660> de ubuntu a mi server
<enter7660> para notener que quemar los paquetes
<charrua> si por eso te decia el anterior
<charrua> yo no tengo experiencia con servidores
<enter7660> cual el gnome remote
<enter7660> como lo instalo
<charrua> grsm en synaptic
<charrua> perdon grcm
<charrua> he visto tambien que comparten con samba no se si eso te sirve
<enter7660> es para hacerlo grafico
<enter7660> no por consola
<cousteau> enter7660, cualquier protocolo para compartir archivos que esté soportado por Nautilus puede considerarse que es "en forma gráfica"
<cousteau> a saber: samba, ssh...
<cousteau> por ejemplo, si tu servidor tiene instalado openssh-server (que siendo un servidor me imagino que lo tendrá), puedes entrar abriendo Nautilus, pulsando Ctrl-L y poniendo algo como   ssh://192.168.1.2/home/usuario/Escritorio
<cousteau> con eso entrarías al ordenador cuya IP es 192.168.1.2, a la carpeta /home/usuario/Escritorio
<cousteau> también puedes poner   ssh://servidor.local/home...   (si el servidor se llama "servidor" y tu router soporta esto)
<cousteau> (ssh:// o sftp://, es lo mismo)
<cousteau> también puedes montar un servidor ftp en el servidor, y controlarlo desde nautilus
<charrua> cousteau se puede compartir de una maquina a otra comun?
<cousteau> "común" en qué sentido?
<enter7660> no me da
<enter7660> (ssh:// o sftp://, es lo mismo)
<cousteau> enter7660, qué tienes puesto en el servidor?
<enter7660> no es un firewall
<enter7660> IPCOP
<enter7660> Y ES PARA PASARLE PAQUETES Y ASI INSTALARLOS+
<enter7660> sin necesidad de quemarlos
<charrua> osea que tengo que hacer para que la otra maquina sea un servidor?
<cousteau> quiero decir, tienes instalado ubuntu server? o al menos el paquete openssh-server?
<cousteau> charrua, para usarlo con lo que yo he dicho, instalar openssh-server
<enter7660> espara manejarlo tipo winspc
<cousteau> para usarlo con samba, selecciona una carpeta, dale a Compartir, y ya te instalará lo que falta
<enter7660> compo
<cousteau> para usarlo con otras cosas (ftp, http...) pues instalar el servidor correspondiente
<charrua> ok y que paramentro debemos introducir
<cousteau> charrua, qué quieres hacer exactamente?
<charrua> compartir archivos con otra maquina via internet
<charrua> sin cable
<enter7660> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<cousteau> las dos máquinas son tuyas?
<charrua> sii
<cousteau> bueno, openssh-server es útil sobre todo si quieres controlar remotamente uan de las máquinas (ejecutar comandos, abrir aplicaciones remotamente, copiar archivos...)
<cousteau> si sólo quieres compartir archivos, están samba y nfs
<charrua> yo lo he hecho con vino
<Souchiro> costeau sabes como traer de regreso la imagen de ubuntu al inicio?
<Souchiro> se me extravio la imagen y con el xplash no me aparece
<Souchiro> o lo desisntalo y lo instalo again para ver si asi me regresa las imagenes?
<Onicev> Hola buenas
<cousteau> creo que lo más cómodo es usar Samba, que ya viene instalado y está pensado para ello... al menos si los dos ordenadores son con entorno gráfico
<Onicev> Cuando se reproduce un archivo en Youtube, se que en alguna carpeta de ubuntu queda recogido ese archivo y no hace falta descargarlo ¿Podria alguien indicarme en que carpeta se encuentran?
<erUSUL> Onicev: /tmp/ ?
<Onicev> Ahi ya he mirado y no hay nada
<cousteau> erUSUL, eso era antes
 * cousteau pega su script
<Onicev> ¿Y ahora?
<erUSUL> :S
<erUSUL> Onicev: probablemente en algun lugar de ~/.mozilla/
<Onicev> Si erUSUL estaba en lo cierto, pero es que al ir a mirar no he encontrado nada
<charrua> bueno cousteau indicame como lo hago por favor
<Souchiro> o.o
<Onicev> ¿Hay alguna manera de descargar archivos de youtube en una carpeta determinada?
<Souchiro> help? xD
<charrua> click derecho sobre la carpeta en nautilus
<Souchiro> quierop regresar la iamgen original de ubuntu 10.04
<erUSUL> Onicev: usa alguna extension de firefox que lo haga
<Souchiro> como lo hago?
<erUSUL> Souchiro: que imagen?
<Onicev> Te refieres a algun plugin
<Souchiro> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Cambiar_imagen_splash_de_Ubuntu <-------------- de esto
<Onicev> de firefox
<erUSUL> Souchiro: deshaz los cambios que hiciste
<Souchiro> no hice cambios, es que eso paso al actualizar a la nueva version xD
<Souchiro> al iniciar solo se ve la pantalla en negro erUSUL
<erUSUL> Souchiro: entonces para que enlazas un how to de como cambiar la imagen splash. eso da a entender que lo hiciste tu
<enter7660> muchas gracias ya me dio
<enter7660> me dio con conectar a servidor
<erUSUL> Souchiro: si se ve en negro supongo que es un problema de resolucion no soportada o algo asi
<enter7660> tipo de servisio ssh
<Souchiro> pero solo es durante el inicio, si no tendre que poner otro splash
<enter7660> ip ususario y contraseña y listo perfecto
<enter7660> me deja meterme con entorno gracico como si fuera un disco
<charrua> enter cual usaste al final
<cousteau> Onicev, yo me hice este script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/568869/
<cousteau> lo ejecutas, y te pone links a todos los vídeos de youtube abiertos en /tmp
<cousteau> si lo ejecutas con la opción -c, te los copia en vez de linkearlos
<cousteau> además, yo me estaba haciendo un plugin para Tucan para que se pudieran descargar
<Onicev> Muchas gracias cousteau por compartirlo, pero lo cierto es que no tengo ni idea de como se emplea lo que me has puesto
<Souchiro> o.o
<kalyxto_> jjjj
<cousteau> Onicev, crea una carpeta en tu home llamada bin, crea un archivo llamado "flashback", copia el código en ese archivo, ejecuta   chmod +x ~/bin/flashback
<cousteau> y creo que ya con eso puedes hacer directamente   flashback -c
<Onicev> Lo de ejecutar me imagino que sera poner lo que me indicas en el terminal
<cousteau> sí
<Onicev> lo he hecho antes de que me contestaras, pero me responde que no encuentra la orden
<cousteau> ah... pues entonces pon   ~/bin/flashback
<cousteau> ~/bin/flashback -c
<Onicev> Bien. Funciona. Muchas gracias... resumiendo
<Onicev> cada vez que quiera bajar algo de youtube, lo reproduzco y luego pongo la orden en el terminal: ~/bin/flashback -c
<Onicev> y eso lo que hace es bajarme el ultimo video reproducido
<cousteau> de hecho, eso copia todos tus vídeos de Flash (que están en una carpeta por ahí escondida) a /tmp
<cousteau> no hace falta reproducir el vídeo entero; con que se haya terminado de descargar ya vale
<cousteau> incluso, si no se ha terminado de descargar, puedes ejecutar el comando sin la opción -c, entonces sólo se enlaza el vídeo a /tmp, y lo puedes ir viendo mientras se va descargando
<cousteau> pero entonces es difícil de copiar (tienes que usar   cp -L)
<Onicev> Un saludo a todos y muchas gracias por tu ayuda cousteau... una vez mas.
<Onicev> Bye
<Jelou> Buenas tardes
<Sr_ubuntu> ¿Algún programa para saber marca y modelo de mi PC?
<Sr_ubuntu> (si es de terminal mejor xdd)
<mimecar> ¿es un portatil?
<cousteau> lshw?
<Souchiro> mimecar
<Souchiro> holas, oe  no me sale el splash screen
<Souchiro> ta en negra la pantalla y no me aparece la imagen de ubuntu cargando el sistema T_T
<Souchiro> que hago?
<Sr_ubuntu> mimecar: nop; cousteau: no encuentro donde dice "label" "marca" "algo que diga el modelo", es posible verlo con lshw?
<cousteau> bueno, el modelo del PC no creo que lo encuentres; en todo caso el modelo de la motherboard
<Sr_ubuntu> cousteau: ok ty, entonces usaré un triste programa de windows :(
<erUSUL> Sr_ubuntu: prueba sudo lshw o sudo dmidecode
<cousteau> Sr_ubuntu, también tienes everest y la versión de lshw con gui
<cousteau> perdón, no era everest, quería decir hardinfo
<Sr_ubuntu> cousteau: no sé mirarlo en Everest y he instalado CPuz xD
<Sr_ubuntu> hardinfo es para GNU/Linux?
<cousteau> sip
<Sr_ubuntu> erUSUL: sudo lshw lo probé, ahora voy a isntalar demicode
<Souchiro> o.o
<Sr_ubuntu> cousteau: ok, voy a instalar
<Souchiro> T_T
<erUSUL> dmidecode deberia estar instalado
<Sr_ubuntu> Souchiro: xD
<Sr_ubuntu> erUSUL: no está :s
<Sr_ubuntu> tengo la 10.04 xD
<erUSUL> dmidecode no dmicode
<erUSUL> ni demicode
<cousteau> Sr_ubuntu, de venir vendrá al principio de lshw: http://ideone.com/JfkJb
<Sr_ubuntu> usé: dmicdecode haha perfect ^^ voy a sudar ^^
<cousteau> y no creo que ningún programa te diga el modelo del PC
<Souchiro> weno veo que no hay respuesta del splash, cambio de tema xD
<Souchiro> en el gestor de paquetes se ve que tengo instalado cosas de mi tarjeta anterior
<Souchiro> le afectaran a la nueva?
<cousteau> Sr_ubuntu, bueno saberlo
<Souchiro> usaba ati, ahora esta tarjeta tiene nvidia, y tengo drivers intalados de ati
<Souchiro> habra conflictos? debo desinstalarlos?
<cousteau> Souchiro, las tarjetas nvidia y el splash no se llevan bien. ¿Por qué? No lo sé.
<cousteau> Souchiro, deshabilita lo que habilitases de "Controladores de hardware"; lo demás se supone que va preinstalado
<Souchiro> costeau: encerio?
<erUSUL> cousteau: si el fabricante se molestó en cambiar la bios para que dmidecode lo diga lo hará sino no. puede que hp, dell o lenovo si lo hagan. el resto lo dudo
<Sr_ubuntu> cousteau: pero te dice la motherboard
<Sr_ubuntu> bueno xD, a instalar hardinfo
<Souchiro> costeau, es que io lo que hice fue correr ubuntu sobre otra tarjeta madre
<Souchiro> la de ahora es nvidia, la anterior era ati, por eso decia si quitaba lo de ati
<cousteau> erUSUL, en mi caso, por ejemplo...
<cousteau> (un montón de campos en blanco; por lo menos me dice la mother)
<Sr_ubuntu> cierro esto, me quedan 600 MB y va lento~~, tengo que bajar los mb de la VM xD bb
<Sr_ubuntu> ymuchas ty
<erUSUL> cousteau: en mi caso  "To be filled by O.E.M." XXDD en este caso el oem soy yo que lo monté ;P
<Souchiro> o.o
<cousteau> mi OEM es más elegante y simplemente ha optado por dejarlo en blanco
<cousteau> o eso o en una de las muchas veces que reseteé la BIOS se borró
<Jelou> Hola de nuevo, alguien me puede ayudar con recordmydesktop? Se me pone la CPU al 100%, no sé si es problema del driver de la tarjeta gráfica... según he leído, pero no consigo solucionarlo
<Souchiro> alguien sabe si esto es funcional?
<Souchiro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4057740&postcount=3
<Souchiro> porque ya lo aplique, nomas que espero no haberla jodido
<cousteau> Jelou, baja la resolución
<Souchiro> T_T
<cousteau> yo suelo ponerlo a 800x600 o incluso a 640x480 para grabar, y uso una ventana pequeña en vez de toda la pantalla
<cousteau> una ventana tamaño vídeo de youtube
<Jelou> pero cunque baje los cuadros/s le pasa lo mismo
<Souchiro> o.o
<Jelou> qué drivers debería tener para una ati 9200?
<Souchiro> o.o
<cousteau> Souchiro, el framebuffer me suena que funciona... de todas formas nvidia lo deshabilita; yo lo arreglé añadiendo al grub   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash vga=792"
<Souchiro> divers, busca en la pagina oficial a ver si estan para linux
<Souchiro> y como hago eso costeau?
<cousteau> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Jelou> pero están los propietarios y los open y no sé qué es mejor
<chewwe> Jelou, yo uso los propietarios de ati y me van mejor que todo lo que he probado antes
<Jelou> creo que en la web hay rpm..
<Souchiro> mi archivo de grub ta en blanco totalmente xD costeau
<chewwe> creo qrecordar que eran .run
<aguitel> anyone remove iceweasel and install firefox from ppa mozilla daily ?
<Souchiro> weno reinicio
<Souchiro> espero regresar si no, ya la jodi xD
<mimecar> aguitel: cambia de idioma
<aguitel> mimecar, me equivoque che
<Sr_ubuntu> Jelou xD
<Jelou> u.u
<Sr_ubuntu> Miren, he creado una unidad, vamos, una carpeta compartida
<Sr_ubuntu> Y:\ hace referencia a una ubicación que no está disponible" por qué pone esto?
<dabor> Sr_ubuntu, supongo que eso te pasas en windows?
<Sr_ubuntu> Virtual Machine = Windows; Me = GNU/Linux ;)
<cousteau> ah, en una máquina virtual?
<cousteau> VBox?
<Sr_ubuntu> cousteau: sep
<cousteau> tienes instalados los "Guest Additions"?
<cousteau> (no uso VBox desde hace mucho...)
<Sr_ubuntu> cous: sep
<Sr_ubuntu> He probado a conectar la unidad desde cmd y desde GUI
<Sr_ubuntu> but nothing ;$
<dabor> Sr_ubuntu, en VB, seleccionar la MV, configuracion Directorios compartidos y seleccionas el que compartes en linux
<dabor> despues en win virtual, conectar a unidad de red
<Sr_ubuntu> dabor: eso he hecho
<dabor> si seguiste esos pasos
<dabor> comprueba que realmente estas compartiendo una carpeta
<Sr_ubuntu> dabor: bueno, sabes cómo se pueden borrar las unidades creadas? ;S
<Sr_ubuntu> dabor: recomprobado xD
<lab> holas
<dabor> Sr_ubuntu, testparm
<lab> ya he instalado lubuntu en la pc de 1.8 GHz que hay en el laboratorio
<lab> el detalle es que ahora no aparece la opcion para iniciar windows xD
<lab> alguien que me ayude con la configuracion del grub ..
<lab> es urgente T_T
<dabor> lab, ubuntu te inicia bien?
<lab> si, el grub aparece y todo bien..
<lab> no aparece windows  :S
<dabor> lab, ejecuta sudo os-prober y despues sudo update-grub
<dabor> lab, el os-prober te tiene que reconocer el win
<Sr_ubuntu> dabor: ..
<Sr_ubuntu> es un programa?
<lab> comando no encontrado
<Sr_ubuntu> un comando?
<dabor> lab, instala os-prober
<lab> =O bien ya aparecio , voy a probar
<cousteau> que no viene instalado?
 * cousteau se va a cenar
<porsiacaso> hola
<porsiacaso> que tal va todo
<porsiacaso> estoy en duda entre conservar la lts  o tener la nueva versión 10.10 para uso casero...
<porsiacaso> opiniones???
<fosco_> para uso casero yo usaría siempre la ultima version disponible
<fosco_> auqnue es cuestion de gustos
<porsiacaso> ya pero lo de unity no me gusta...
<fosco_> unity no está en la 10.10
<porsiacaso> y si actualizo ahora a la 10.10 cuando salga en la 11.04 tambien debere hacerlo...
<fosco_> lo harás si quieres
<fosco_> igual que ahora
<porsiacaso> no se si me explico , si me quedo tal qual con la lts hasta que no salga otra lts no hace falta
<porsiacaso> aunque no se para eso cuanto falta
<porsiacaso> es comparable la lts con debian stable?
<chewwe> yo soy mas de que si te va bien con lo que tengas... para que actualizar o cambniar?
<porsiacaso> eso digo yo
<porsiacaso> tenia la 9.10 y hace como un mes actualize...
<porsiacaso> pero esta el rollo de que tarde o temprano debes actualizar....
<chewwe> yo aun tengo 8.04 en una particion, y va como un tiro, migrando poco a poco a 10.04, donde estoy ahora
<porsiacaso> yo antes tb habia tenido la 8.04 me iba bien... no te lo discuto pero muchas mejoras he visto
<porsiacaso> aunque en lo personal preferiria antes que un escritorio mas bonito , un escritorio mas estable ( será por eso que prefiero las lts)
<chewwe> se puede decir que ya casi habitualmente uso 10.04, salvo cuando quiero usar un programa que no me funciona en 10.04, casi solo por eso conservo 8.04
<porsiacaso> y  que haras la actualizaras hasta la lts???
<chewwe> y en 8.04 tengo kde 3.5, bastante mas feo q kde 4.x y que gnome en 10.04
<porsiacaso> pero es ubuntu o kubuntu?
<chewwe> voy migrando poco a poco, y conservando scripts en otra particion, configuraciones determinadas... etc
<chewwe> 8.04 ku, y 10.04 ub
<porsiacaso> a mi kde 3,5 nunca me gusto...
<chewwe> antes era mas de kde, quiza por el color sobrio naranja del antiguo gnome
<porsiacaso> ahora no se como estara con lo de gnome 3.0 pero kde serie 4 ha mejorado mucho en cuanto a rendimiento y consumo
<chewwe> y kde 4.x esta precioso, pero poco funcional si pierdes el escritorio, que le quitas bastante belleza al perderlo
<mimecar> la versión 3 de gnome dará problemas por el cambio de versión de gtk
<porsiacaso> la 3.0???
<chewwe> yo me quedo hoy por hoy con gnome, aunq es menos configurable y esas cosas
<mimecar> si, ya paso con kde 4 lo mismo
<porsiacaso> y los programas se deberan de configurar al nuevo gtk....
<chewwe>  ya busco estabilidad y no atunizage y compiz, y esas cosas
<porsiacaso> es como python con su nueva version, no?
<chewwe> mira.. esa es otra razon....
<mimecar> los programas serán para gtk2 y poco a poco pasarán a gtk 3
<chewwe> cuanto mas tardes en migrar... mas estable sera
<chewwe> o eso creo
<porsiacaso> bueno chewwe  eso quizas es verdad o quizas no del todo...
<Guest690000> alguien usa xfce aca?
<chewwe> porsiacaso, ya, siempre hay cosas a favor y en contra
<porsiacaso> xfce pobrecito consume la saciedad, para desktop ligero me iba a lñxde si no fuera pk se parece tanto a windows
<mimecar> porsiacaso: que se parezca es un problema?
<dabor> al win98 se parece :-)
<porsiacaso> mimecar, no y ahora. quizas es que lo he usado poco pero no me convence...
<porsiacaso> mientras no sea como el millenium ya va bien...
<Guest690000>  sabe como quitar cm la seleccion q tienen los archvos en el desk?? me refiero a la burbuja q ewncierra al nombre del archivo
<Guest690000> en xfce?
<Guest6900000>  sabe como quitar cm la seleccion q tienen los archvos en el desk?? me refiero a la burbuja q ewncierra al nombre del archivo
<Guest6900000> en xfce?
<pachamama> holaaa
<pachamama> tengo problemas con ubuntu 10.04 y una notebook HP G42-283LA no tengo nada de sonido
<porsiacaso> nada??'
<porsiacaso> terminal alsamixer
<porsiacaso> y configura a tu gusto , sales con ESC
<pachamama> lo intente
<chewwe> yo tuve movidas con un hp y el sonido, y era porque mi usuario no estaba metido en el grupo audio
<chewwe> no se si por hp, o porq demonios, pero esa era la razon
<pachamama> alsamixer no me da opciones
<pachamama> solo tres
<pachamama> master, pcm y captura}
<porsiacaso> master lo tienes puesto?
<porsiacaso> subelo
<pachamama> sip subi a todos
<pachamama> pero nada de nada
<porsiacaso> reiniciastes para ver que tal?
<pachamama> sip
<pachamama> este es el segundo dia q voy con estos problemas
<porsiacaso> tienes el pulseaudio?
<pachamama> instale ubuntu 10.04
<pachamama> creo q si
<mimecar> pachamama: ¿has puesto las actualizaciones?
<porsiacaso> en las otras versiones te iba?
<pachamama> recien me compre esta lap
<pachamama> xD
<pachamama> es su primera instalacion con ubuntu
<porsiacaso> mixta o total?
<pachamama> todabia no logre actualizarla en su totalidad
<pachamama> total
<mimecar> pachamama: tienes que poner todas las actualizaciones
<mimecar> cuando esten podrás seguir
<pachamama> jajaj
<pachamama> esq con la conexion q tengo
<porsiacaso> luego pruebas
<pachamama> tarda como 6 hrs las actualizaciones
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<porsiacaso> vete de fiesta
<pachamama> T_T
<mimecar> estas pidiendo ayuda para resolver un problema
<mimecar> que puede resolverse solo con poner las actualizaciones
<porsiacaso> mimecar, la prisa del iniciado...
<pachamama> T_T
<pachamama> y si no se soluciona con eso??
<pachamama> q puedo hacer??
<chewwe> pues sigue de fiesta
<mimecar> si no se soluciona ya se verá más tarde
<porsiacaso> preguntas, buscas, lee la manera de aprender es que no te funcionen los planes...
<chewwe> yo miraria lo de grupos y usuarios, me hizo dar muchas vueltas y ese era el problema
<porsiacaso> chewwe, nunca escuche lo de los hp
<chewwe> ya dije q no se si era por hp, o por cualquier otra razon
<porsiacaso> lo que si lei en una revista que de pasar de  vista a ubuntu las ultimas versiones eran algo complicadillas...
<chewwe> pero me volvi loco, y el problema estab ahi
<porsiacaso> pues tengo un colega que tiene ubuntu en un hp ( no nuevo) y le ha ido todo a la primera
<porsiacaso> bueno miento, lo unico que su impresora no escanea
<chewwe> yo tampoco miento, y ya digo q no se si era por ser hp o no tenia nada q ver
<chewwe> tenia 2 tarjetas de sonido
<porsiacaso> puede que las nuevas sea diferente
<chewwe> una por o para el hdmi, y otra para el pc
<porsiacaso> tb escuche que con dos tarjetas lleva complicaciones
<chewwe> y no se porq seria.... pero me hizo sudar
<chewwe> y creo q fue aqui alguien q me dijo.... mira en ususarios y grupos, por si las moscas
<pachamama> yo tb instale antes ubuntu a mi antigua notebook
<chewwe> y ahi estaba el kit de la cuestion
<porsiacaso> bueno asi aprendistes, para que luego digan que ubuntu, todo sale a la primera...
<pachamama> una hp dv7
<pachamama> pero todo ok
<mimecar> chewwe: sin poner las actualizaciones no debe modificar nada
<pachamama> esta wada noma me saca de quisio
<mimecar> porsiacaso: en mi ordenador todo funciona a la primera
<chewwe> ya, mimecar , pero tb desalienta al que este migrando
<porsiacaso> mimecar,  me imagino
<mimecar> pasa lo mismo en las actualizaciones que en windows
<chewwe> a mi a veces se me muere el sonido, y no hay manera humana de resucitarlo sin reiniciar
<chewwe> pero no es un mal mayor, puedo vivir con el
<chewwe> (solo en 10.04)
<chewwe> en 8.04 no falla nunca
<Ka0os> y que arquitectura instalaste 32 o 64 bits?
<chewwe> 32
<mimecar> 64
<porsiacaso> yo tuve un problema con skype
<chewwe> aunq mi makina es 64
<Ka0os> ami me dio problemas parecido pero por que era para 64 bits
<porsiacaso> no me escuchavan, cuando era la beta
<Ka0os> perdia el audio sin razon con skype
<chewwe> jajajjaj, pense q hablabas conmigo
<porsiacaso> y no se como esta ahora pero no lo logre de solucionar,
<Ka0os> jaja
<Ka0os> pues es bueno hablar con todos
<porsiacaso> en el de 64 se tenia que coger ubuntu 8.4+ 32 o 64
<porsiacaso> el mas era importante...
<porsiacaso> ya digo errores sin importancia....
<porsiacaso> Ka0os, yo no lo uso, ya te digo tengo menos de 10 personas al skype...
<Ka0os> bueno pero a veces se tiene que hablar con alguien
<Ka0os> yo si lo uso mucho
<porsiacaso> y total las veces que llamo con skype uso el movil, perreria de no arreglar el pc
<Guest6900000> holaaaaa
<Ka0os> jaja
<Guest6900000> como boroor
<Guest6900000> el historial del xchat
<Guest6900000> ?
<Guest6900000> borro
<chewwe> yo intente instalar un x64 en una makina de mi hermana.... y entre el flash, (en aquel entonces era un poco rollo instalarlo) el q no habia versiones x64 en todos los programas q demandaba, y demas..... y pase de ello de momento. la proxima q instale... sera 64, pero de momento con 32 currando y los otros 32 descansando... nme va de lujo
<Ka0os> depende de el cliente que uses
<Ka0os> pero lo primero es ir apreferencias
<Guest6900000> ok
<Ka0os> allí busca el no guardar el historial
<porsiacaso> pero con flash si usabas 64 bits pk no ponias el flash de 32???
<chewwe> ayyyyyyyyyyyy.......... si el xchat hablara.....
<porsiacaso> no era compatible??'
<Ka0os> ahh! por fin arregle los tildes de mi pc
<Guest6900000> aaaa ok
<Guest6900000> muchas graciaas
<chewwe> q va, no era compatible
<Ka0os> :-D
<juan-arg> chewwe: yo tengo un sistema 64bits.. en principio fue por el rendimiento del emulador de la wii.. pero en general todo funciona muchisimo mas rapido.. y ni te digo si compilas con las cflags native
<chewwe> flash, o java, no recuerdo
<Ka0os> usas emulador para wii?
<porsiacaso> se me hace la boca agua sistema con 64 bits , yo ando todavia en 32....
<pachamama> weno voy a actualizar
<chewwe> juan-arg, de momento me va todo tan rapido como demando. ya digo q la proxima.... x64
<porsiacaso> 1gb de ram que tengo
<Ka0os> que distribución tienes?
<Ka0os> eso me interesa mucho
<pachamama> me voy de juerga pa no renegar con la velocidad de la conexion
<pachamama> chau
<pachamama> T_T
<Guest6900000> <Ka0os> el dolphin?
<Ka0os> chauu
<pachamama> gracias por todo
<porsiacaso> Guest6900000,  dolphin es una distribucion???
<Ka0os> 0.o
<Ka0os> jaja
<porsiacaso> Xddddd
<Guest6900000> <porsiacaso> tambien un emulador de wii
<Ka0os> que se me hizo el que tiene instalado el emulador de wii?
<porsiacaso> no es una distro...
<Guest6900000> a bue
<Guest6900000> no las conosco todas
<Ka0os> yo pregunte en que distribución instalaste el emulador para wii
<Guest6900000> XD
<chewwe> jajajja, no. dolphin es un explorador como nautilus, pero mas enfocado a kde, q me corrijan si me equivoco
<juan-arg> Ka0os: en archlinux
<porsiacaso> chewwe,  cierto
<juan-arg> la cual sigo usando
<Ka0os> tienes documentado eso?
<chewwe> juan-arg, tienes archlinux en la wii? eso quieres decir?
<juan-arg> chewwe: dolphin existen dos el gestor de archivos de kde y el emulador dolphin-emu de wii y gamecube
<Ka0os> me interesa mucho mas que se acerca el flisol
<juan-arg> chewwe: alreves..
<chewwe> ahhhhh
<chewwe> ya
<porsiacaso> en arch si que me iba la voz en skype... al decir la unica distro que me fue
<juan-arg> como lo compile con soporte para cuda.. lo uso al 100%
<chewwe> lei algo para usar el wiimote, no? pero estaba un poco verde cuando lo trastee
<juan-arg> chewwe: ahora.. esta bien.. pero es caro el wiimote
<porsiacaso> juan-arg, consumen muchos recursos los emuladores de consola
<chewwe> tengo la wii con 2 wiimotes cojiendo polvo, no tengo rival al golf y ya no juegan mis colegas conmigo
<Ka0os> yo tengo la wii
<porsiacaso> "notese he dicho consola no terminal"
<Ka0os> pero quiero jugar mis juegos que son palm
<juan-arg> porsiacaso: no en abosoluto.. depende que consola
<Ka0os> en el emulador podría
<Ka0os> mi cinsola es nfts
<porsiacaso> juan-arg,  habia escuchado que emular la play consume mucho...
<Ka0os> mmm asi se dice?
<juan-arg> Ka0os: tenes un par de emuladores de palm os
<mimecar> la conversación está llegando al offtopic
<juan-arg> porsiacaso: antes.. si ahora nop.. incluso tenes de play2
<Ka0os> no no tengo allí tengo abandonados unos juegos por eso
<porsiacaso> parece un chat de gamers
<Ka0os> ok bueno como puedo instalarme el emulador en ubuntu
<Ka0os> x)
<kingler7345> hola
<chewwe> a ver... no me pispo. emulas la wii en linux? o lo q es lo mismo.. juegas a la wii desde linux? o solo haces funcionar el wiimote como si fuera el raton?
<Ka0os> xD juan-arg denos una catedra por favor
<juan-arg> Ka0os: depende los que busques.. pero proba con sudo aptitude search (ejemplo sega) y mira los que tenes
<juan-arg> chewwe: jugar juegos de wii y dremcast desde linux
<Ka0os> eso ya los tengo
<juan-arg> perdon.. gamecube
<porsiacaso> la wiimote esta en ubuntu
<chewwe> juan-arg, y eso se puede adapatar a un monityor externo, a la tv?
<Ka0os> tengo un slax en mi usb con znes y proyecto 64
<juan-arg> chewwe: si tu placa lo soporta.. offcourse
<chewwe> mi placa es muy comprensible. lo soporta casi todo
<Ka0os> juan-arg:  de verdad por que no posteas eso hay poca informacion de el tema
<Ka0os> yo tengo la tarjeta para tv encore al tengo la wii conectada al pc
<juan-arg> Ka0os: llevo mucho tiempo en este mundo..  aunque tan grande no soy.. en su momento funde con un amigo inicialinux.. y un blog mas..
<Ka0os> interesante
<juan-arg> pero ahora no me queda tiempo para postiar.. con el laburo y la vida.. apenas me conecto un rato
<Ka0os> :'(anda un post chiquito
<juan-arg> y no sabria de que postiar ya..
<porsiacaso> juan-arg, has tenido problemas en arch con el apagado?
<Ka0os> en post de los gamers
<juan-arg> porsiacaso: sip.. y abilite acpi y le di permisos al usuario.. al grupo power y listo
<Ka0os> yo en una particion tengo la UE  pero no me gusto la 2.8
<Ka0os> me presento inestabilidad
<juan-arg> porsiacaso: igual es tan facil.. areglar los problemas y simple.. que no la cambio por nada.. por ese y otros miles de motivos
<porsiacaso> le baje el kernel lts y solucionado
<juan-arg> porsiacaso: yo uso el -autogroup
<juan-arg> kernel26-autogroup
<porsiacaso> autogroup , no conozco
<porsiacaso> para que es ese kernel?
<Guest6900000> como puedo tener el ultimo kernel en ubntu 10.10?
<chewwe> cuanto mas leo, mas ignorante soy, chewwe
<porsiacaso> chewwe, ese soy yo
<porsiacaso> Guest6900000, prueba con synaptic si no te animas
<chewwe> Guest6900000, para q lo quieres? actualiza cuando tengas algo a actualizar
<Guest6900000> chewwe lo necesito
<chewwe> para q?
<Guest6900000> chewwe no me funciona la suspencion
<Ka0os> jajaja
<fosco_> Guest6900000: a menos que necesites una version concreta del kernel por algo especial, se recomienda q uses siempre la version del kernel disponible en los repositorios de tu version de ubuntu
<chewwe> ahhhhh, acabaramos, bajate un kernel, complialo e hiberna
<Ka0os> Guest6900000:  y sabes que version de kernel tienes?
<Guest6900000> chewwe ajajajaj compilar?
<Guest6900000> la q termina en 35
<porsiacaso> chewwe, he notado que la version lts de ubuntu dura mas la bateria que la 9.10..
<Ka0os> ja
<porsiacaso> la 35 no es nueva
<chewwe> claro, es una de esas cosas q ponen los pelos de punta solo cuando lo lees
<Ka0os> debería ahber restricciones para los que entran a molestar nada mas
<Ka0os> haber*
<porsiacaso> 37 mejor
<chewwe> o lo q es lo miosmo..... no te preocupes por no hibernar, eso solo lo hacen las serpientes y los osos
<Ka0os> xD
<Guest6900000> chewwe y suspender?
<Guest6900000> tengo un netbook
<Guest6900000> me sirve de mucho
<chewwe> no se, nunca me vi en esa tesitura
<chewwe> y sabes q con el ultimo kernel suspenderas bien?
<porsiacaso> lo que mas se usa , encender,apagar y reiniciar...
<Guest6900000> mmmm reporte el bug antes q
<Guest6900000> saliera
<chewwe> por lo q creo, cuando un kernel es estable para tu version de ubuntu, el solo te lo actualiza
<Guest6900000> cuando estaban en el 36
<porsiacaso> quizas no es un problema del kernel
<Ka0os> yo apuntaría a problema de usuario xD
<porsiacaso> yo no compilaria kernel sabiendo que ubuntu vendra con el 38 es una perdida de tu tiempo...
<chewwe> Ka0os, lo de molestar iba por mi?
<Ka0os> nahh! bien sabe para quien va
<porsiacaso> Ka0os, ahora no se yo que pensar...
<Ka0os> buehhh! es para Guest6900000
<chewwe> yo no lo se, pero me haces dudar
<Ka0os> :( queria ser sutil
<chewwe> no, pobre.... solo tiene sus dudas como todos, no?
<porsiacaso> Guest6900000, pk no simplemente reinstalas????????
<porsiacaso> chewe faltava mas , ubuntu es una distro problematica...
<chewwe> cualquier S.O. es problematico si le buscas 5 pies al gato
<chewwe> hay problemas, y problemas
<Guest6900000> <porsiacaso> para q reinstalar?
<chewwe> de todos modos, yo por mi, buscaria una solucion al audio antes de poder suspender, o no era el mismo?
<porsiacaso> quizas la has cagado en algun punto o no verificastes tu cd y estaba corrompido
<Guest6900000> no
<Guest6900000> eso no
<porsiacaso> lo verificastes?
<porsiacaso> no te mandastes ninguna cagada?
<Ka0os> creo  que el del audio era juan-arg
<chewwe> Guest6900000, se supone que has mirado y trasteado todas las opciones de energia, suspender, cerrar el notebook, etc, etc?
<porsiacaso> la mayoria de bugs que veo a diarios es de usuarios no de las propias versiones que llevan las distros....
<chewwe> era juan-arg ? voy  adejar de beber cuando me lo beba todo
<dabor> si el cd está corrupto directamente falla la instalación y te avisa
<Ka0os> xD
<Guest6900000> si
<Ka0os> dabor:  verifica el cd
<Ka0os> antes de instalar
<dabor> Ka0os, no estoy instalando nada
<Ka0os> ok
<dabor> era un comentario
<Ka0os> ok
<porsiacaso> pues yo mira que he trasteado y la hibernacion la tengo , xDDD
<Ka0os> te salen signos de interrogación en la oración
<chewwe> Ka0os, a quien?
<Ka0os> a dabor
<chewwe> a mi no
<Ka0os> no
<chewwe> sera por el acento en la a de esta
<dabor> Ka0os, signos como estos ???????
<Ka0os> si
<Ka0os> yo tenia ese problema ayer
<Ka0os> con los tildes  y signos
<chewwe> Ka0os, es culpa tuya, y siento ser yo quienb te de la noticia
<Ka0os> pero al parecer ya lo resolví
<chewwe> pero alguien tiene q hacerlo
<Ka0os> :(
<chewwe> jajaja
<Ka0os> siempre ka0os bahh!
<chewwe> q pasa con lo de la wii?
<Ka0os> nahh me toca seguir jugando en la consola
<chewwe> emulamos o no emulamos?
<Ka0os> soy mala experimentando ese tipo de cosas
<chewwe> encontre esto : http://www.dacostabalboa.com/es/dolphin-emulador-de-gamecube-y-emulador-de-la-wii/9365
<porsiacaso> emulador es para equipos de 64 bits o 128!
<Ka0os> core i5 8 gb ram video 1024 ddr2
<Ka0os> creo que si puedo emular
<chewwe> joer.. maniana dejo de beber. hablais del enlace q pase? ni veo requerimientos, con eso no quiero decir q no los haya o los ponga
<porsiacaso> los i5 llegan a 8gb de ram?
<Ka0os> 16 de ram ddr3 soportan
<Ka0os> depende de la placa madre
<porsiacaso> he visto i7 de 16 de ram pero no i5 8de ram
<Ka0os> bueno no ajusto a comprarme los 16 :(
<chewwe> bufff, se escapa a mis entendederas. me voy a un canal social a ver si ligo
<Ka0os> xD
<chewwe> saludos y prospera semana santa
<Ka0os> chauu
<chewwe> y perdon si moleste
<porsiacaso> los i7 16 en un portatil salen por 1000-1100€
<Ka0os> que te vaya bien
<Ka0os> yo solo me compraría un portatil así .. si fuera DELL
<Ka0os> el alienware ese si me gusta
<Ka0os> pero mejor me los gasto en una mac esos 1000
<porsiacaso> un mac te llevas dualcore
<porsiacaso> por 1mil no pretendas ni i3
<Ka0os> ya esta en core i3 y i5
<porsiacaso> por ese precio?
<Ka0os> 1600 te lo compras
<Ka0os> yes
<porsiacaso> si por 1500 si
<porsiacaso> macpro
<Ka0os> si y los vale
<porsiacaso> el de 15 creo
<juan-arg> Ka0os: te compras una acer aspire 5551-4873 por 680 dolares en argentina (la que tengo jaja)
<Ka0os> hay de 21
<juan-arg> con linpus linux viene instalada
<Ka0os> yo no daria 680 por acer
<juan-arg> se lo volas y le pones algo encerio
<porsiacaso> bueno yo en casa tengo dos y ningun fallo
<Ka0os> demasiado caro eso pague por un DELL studio 4 gb ran ddr3  350 hdd
<Ka0os> me quedo precioso el ubuntu laptop en ese pc
<porsiacaso> no pasaron de 600 la mas cara
<juan-arg> la mia.. por 680 dolares.. turion x2 2.3 4gb de ram 500 gb de disco y ati 4250
<juan-arg> es notbook no net
<Ka0os> buena juan
<Ka0os> yo de lo que he probado las laptos mas compatibles con linux son las DELL
<porsiacaso> y la de 400 año mas tarde venia con 2 gb de ram  altavoces, y tal por 400...
<Ka0os> y mac con un poquito de trabajo queda super
<porsiacaso> bueno te puedo decir que mi portatil lo unico que tuve problemas fue con la wifi ya que tenia tarjeta de red b43
<porsiacaso> nada mas,
<juan-arg> Ka0os: a esta la instale arch.. y quedo re super jaja
<Ka0os> http://www.apple.com/macbookpro/
<Ka0os> ya me imagino
<juan-arg> porsiacaso: mismo problema.. lo solucione con los nuevos driver de broadcom libres
<juan-arg> depues.. no tuve mas problemas
<Ka0os> yo le puse arch a una mini laptop pero no pude configurar el lector de memorias
<Ka0os> la entregue así
<Ka0os> pero el cliente la dejo muy bien
<porsiacaso> hoy en dia no es problema
<porsiacaso> b43 era problema hace 4 años no ahora
<Ka0os> bueno ubuntu la versión para laptops no deja ya casi nada por hacer
<porsiacaso> bueno no lleva los drivers de b43
<porsiacaso> si no tienes cable de ethernet no puedes conectarte a internet........
<porsiacaso> cosa que fedora si que te deja por poner un ejemplo de una distro a su altura de facilidad
<juan-arg> porsiacaso: la distro mas facil que conecontre.. hasta ahora para resolver problemas fue arch..
<juan-arg> ya que no tiene ninguna configuracion.. personalizada en ningun pakete.. asique los areglos los sacas o de la wiki.. o de la pagina del proyecto
<porsiacaso> es la complicailla en instalarla ( por las configuraciones) pero luego es refacil
<porsiacaso> me encanta la wiki inglesa
<porsiacaso> muy bien redactado
<juan-arg> porsiacaso: sip.. aveces saco cosas. para otras distros tambien
<porsiacaso> si
<juan-arg> es la wiki mejor redactada que conosco
<porsiacaso> bueno gentoo no se queda atras
<porsiacaso> aunque no es una distro a mi nivel
<juan-arg> porsiacaso: la wiki esta buena.. no digo que no
<juan-arg> la de debian tambien
<porsiacaso> la de debian muy muy buena
<juan-arg> pero prefiero aur.. a los pkgbuild de gentoos
<porsiacaso> ya
<porsiacaso> yo prefiero bauerbill antes que yaourt
<Ka0os> bueno me retiro se cuidan chauu
<juan-arg> porsiacaso: pero debian.. lo que no me gusta.. es que tiene configuraciones personalizadas en los paketes.. por lo tanto aveces producen conflictos.. que no son propios del programa
<porsiacaso> nunca me paso...
<porsiacaso> lo del abs es algo que he de estudiar todabia
<juan-arg> estudialo.. que si configuras bien el makepkg.conf y las cflags.. vuela.. y quedan super rapidas las app
<tulio_> buenas noches amigos una pregunta sera que en ubuntu se puede trabajar con flash
<tulio_> ?
<erUSUL> define trabajar... existe el plugin de flash para los navegadores.
<tulio_> no mi pana es un programa que se utiliza en windows para realizar efectos y animaciones
<fosco_> tulio_: sabemos perfectamente lo que es el flash, como te ha dicho erUSUL existe el "player" pero no hay editores como el de adobe
<tulio_> ahhh!!! ok.
<juan-arg> erUSUL: buenas.. hace una bocha que no aparecia .. por estos lados (corto el off-topic)
<erUSUL> juan-arg: buenas
<erUSUL> juan-arg: estar estoy; pero hago poco ruido ;P
<tulio_> que mas fosco_ como estas ??
<fosco_> bien, gracias
<tulio_> mira me han servido bastante tus consejos con las mejoras de los iconos
<tulio_> fosco_ como hago para utilizar los editores de php??
<fosco_> puedes editar php en cualquier editor de texto
<fosco_> aunque hay algunos editores q ofrecen ayudas especiales para el desarrollo, prueba geany
<tulio_> ok. pero como hago para enlazarlos con las bases de datos ??
<fosco_> puedes buscar en el centro de software si no te gusta geany, seguro que hay más
<fosco_> dudas más técnicas mejor preguntalas en algun canal de PHP
<tulio_> ok. que bien
<erUSUL> !html
<kubot> Es el HyperText Markup Language, usado para construir páginas web. Editores WYSIWYG: KompoZer (era Nvu), Iceape, Composer, Amaya | Entornos de Desarrollo: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem | Para tutoriales acerca de HTML vea: http://www.w3schools.com/
<tulio_> fosco:
<tulio_> una pregunta como hago para navegador chromium este en español por que sale puro en ingles
<juan-arg> tulio_: cambia los locales
<juan-arg> en arch.. lo haces desde /etc/localesgen.. pero en ubuntu creo que igual.. lo editas con nano vim o el que mas te guste y descomentas ES_es por ejemplo para españa o ES_ar para argentina.. etc..
<cousteau> raro; a mí creo que me sale en español
<juan-arg> depues mandas locales-gen como root .. y tendrias que tenerlo en español depues
<erUSUL> tulio_: te falta instalar chromium-browser-l10n
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-19
<juan-arg> erUSUL: era mas facil.. de lo que yo pensaba.. jaja
<erUSUL> :)
<javila> Saludos a la sala.
<samaruc> donde se encuentra el fichero del grub ..../boot/grub/menu.lst
<samaruc>  en ubuntu 10.04???
<samaruc> es que soy novatillo...
<juan-arg> samaruc: ubuntu 10.04 usa grub 2.. o sea que en /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<juan-arg> no es igual que menu.lst tiene alguna diferencias
<juan-arg> y otra sintaxis..
<samaruc> gracias...
<juan-arg> dnd..
<samaruc> por cierto sabes algun manual en castellano del ubuntu 10.04 ????
<samaruc> no encuentro ninguno.
<cousteau> no, no tiene sintaxis; considéralo un fichero binario. Si quieres editar algo, edita /etc/default/grub
<juan-arg> samaruc: yo en sus momento funde junto a un amigo www.inicialinux.com hasta el cap 13 hablamos de ubuntu
<trianero> hola a todos
<cousteau> hay un manual en http://ubuntu-manual.org/ pero no está traducido al español todavía
<juan-arg> samaruc: si no tenes.. tldp.org
<juan-arg> y creo que es.tldp.org.. y un par mas dando vueltas.. que colgue en alguno de los articulos de mi pag.. creo que 9.. o 11 por ahi.. andan
<juan-arg> cousteau: buenas.. tanto tiempo
<cousteau> wenas juan-arg
<cousteau> hacía tiempo que no se te veía por aquí
<juan-arg> cousteau: trabajo y vida.. me lo empedian
<juan-arg> pero .. por suerte sigo teniendo ambos.. y puedo hacerme un espacio.. libre
<juan-arg> hubiera quedado.. muy bien.. decir.. ahora no tengo ninguno de los dos.. por eso estoy aqui.. jaja muy bueno jaja
<juan-arg> dabor: buenas
<samaruc> juan -arg en tldp.org no lo encuentro...
<juan-arg> no era.. asi?
<juan-arg> ahora la busco
<juan-arg> the linux documentation proyect..
<juan-arg> http://tldp.org/
<juan-arg> tenes malos dns..
<juan-arg> proba estos 156.154.70.1 y 156.154
<juan-arg> .154
<juan-arg> perdon..
<dabor> hola juan-arg
<juan-arg> 156.154.70.1 y 156.154.71.1 son los dns de AT&T usa
<juan-arg> funcionana perfecto y no bloquean paginas (por ahora ninguna)
<juan-arg> tambien uso los de openic
<cousteau> 8.8.8.8 y 8.8.4.4 los de google, que van aceptablemente bien y no hacen dns hijacking
<juan-arg> pero si.. dns caching.. y dns log
<cousteau> juan-arg, esos dns no son los OpenDNS?
<juan-arg> demasiados datos para google.. ya
<juan-arg> cousteau: nop
<juan-arg> opendns.. son 208.67.220.220
<cousteau> o DNS Advantage?
<juan-arg> y 208.67
<juan-arg> .222.222
<juan-arg> o algo asi
<juan-arg> dns advantage..
<cousteau> sip... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNS_Advantage
<juan-arg> una subfilial.. de AT&T.. si mal no me equiboco
<samaruc> gracias juan-arg...
<juan-arg> tienen 13 o 14 nodos.. no se caen nunca
<cousteau> los de dns advantage (o al menos los de opendns), al igual que los de mi ISP, no me gustan porque hacen "dns hijacking"
<juan-arg> cousteau: dnsadvantage.. nop
<cousteau> que es que si pones una dirección que no existe, en vez de decirte que no existe, te pone una página de google
<juan-arg> podes probarlo usando dig
<juan-arg> por eso lo uso
<juan-arg> opendns.. si lo hace.. por eso no lo uso.. ni lo recomiendo en absoluto
<cousteau> nslookup this.site.doesnt.exist.com 156.154.70.1  ->  Address: 92.242.144.2
<juan-arg> cousteau: no es una pagina.. de google es un mirror alajado.. en un server de opendns..
<cousteau> nslookup this.site.doesnt.exist.com 8.8.8.8  ->  "** server can't find this.site.doesnt.exist.com: NXDOMAIN"
<juan-arg> alojado*
<juan-arg> usa dig
<juan-arg> no uses.. nslookup
<juan-arg> no vas a sacar mucho..
<juan-arg> www.google.com.		86400	IN	A	74.125.230.145
<juan-arg> ves.. sin dns hickhacking..
<cousteau> dns hijacking es cuando convierten todas las dns que no existen en páginas de búsqueda
<cousteau> (o al menos eso entendí yo)
<cousteau> y hace que la opción de firefox de ir directamente a la página con escribir el nombre ("búsqueda orgánica") no funcione
<juan-arg> huy.. perdon.. mejor todavia.. ando usando openic jaja
<cousteau> dig @156.154.70.1 this.site.doesnt.exist.com  ->  [...] status: NOERROR ... 92.242.144.2
<juan-arg> cousteau: es cuando redirigis.. a un google pero interno de el dns..
<cousteau> dig @8.8.8.8 this.site.doesnt.exist.com  ->  status: NXDOMAIN
<juan-arg> cousteau: conoces openic?
<cousteau> dig @202.83.95.227 this.site.doesnt.exist.com  ->  NXDOMAIN
<cousteau> bien, opennic se vale
<juan-arg> http://www.opennicproject.org/
<juan-arg> yo ando usandolos.. pense que estaba con dns.. advantage. jaja
<juan-arg> en realidad.. tengo ambos.. en el router
<juan-arg> pero creo.. que ahora solo openic
<cousteau> hay 2 tipos de DNS: los que hacen hijacking y los que devuelven NXDOMAIN cuando el dominio no existe
<cousteau> (opennic parece que es del segundo)
<cousteau> también hay DNS listillas que te bloquean las páginas que consideran maliciosas
<cousteau> hala, dos de las IPs de OpenNIC son v6... esto le va a gustar a erUSUL
<cratessoman> buenas noches
<cratessoman> una dudita
<cratessoman> como comparto archivos en lan ubuntu de forma grafica
<cratessoman> ??
<fosco_> cratessoman: boton derecho sobre la carpeta q quieres compartir y le das a opciones de comparticion
<fosco_> ahi te dejará compartirla
<cratessoman> gracias fosco, y para entrar desde el otro compu como?
<cratessoman> desde el nautilus?
<fosco_> para ver los recursos compartidos de la red ve al menu Lugared - Red de Windows
<fosco_> Lugares*
<juan-arg> smb://ip(o nombre de la maquina/recurso
<cratessoman> no
<cratessoman> ambos tienen ubuntu
<fosco_> da igual
<fosco_> ubuntu comparte por defecto usando el protocolo samba
<fosco_> que es lo q nautilus llama "Red de Windows"
<cratessoman> creo que ya
<cratessoman> muchisimas gracias fosco
<fosco_> de nada
<enrike> buenas noches amigos
<enrike> tengo problemas con mi entorno xfce
<enrike> cuando indroduzco mi user y pass trata de iniciar sesion pero vuelve a caer donde pide usuario y contrasena
<enrike> es una esecia de bucle
<enrike> no arranca el entorno xfce, probe con gnome y funciona perfectamente
<enrike> tambien probe reinstalando mi entorno xfce y no funciono
<enrike> adicional probe reinstalar el GDM y tampoco funciono
<fosco_> reinstalar no suele arreglar nada en linux
<fosco_> en lugar de eso intenta eliminar la carpeta de configuracion de usuario de xfce
<fosco_> seguramente estará dentro de ~/.config/
<enrike> ok, gracias ya mismo voy a probarlo y comento por aca mismo
<enrike> fosco_, ok muchas gracias
<LuisMiguel> amigos . alguien ha configurado proftpd ????
<LuisMiguel> lo configuré para anonimo..
<LuisMiguel> pero me pide contraseña..
<LuisMiguel> no se supone que anonimo no pide contraseña?
<hkm> cueck
<hkm> enrike, erga tas perdido, ubuntero
<fosco_> LuisMiguel: abre el navegador y pon en direccion ftp://localhost
<fosco_> no debe pedirte contraseña
<fosco_> si la pide es que no tienes acceso anonimo
<LuisMiguel> si.. ya lo hice.. pero si me pide.. :(
<fosco_> revisa bien la configuracion, cambia lo que sea necesario y recuerda q para aplicar los cambios hay que reiniciar el proceso proftpd
<LuisMiguel> ya me salió fosco_ tenía que crear el usuario ftp
<fosco_> ok
<LuisMiguel> y agregarlo al grupo ftp
<mnemonic> buenas
<juanantonio3> Buenas noches
<juanantonio3> He liado una entre gorda y muy gorda: copié el /home a un disco externo con la consola con sudo cp y al intentar entrar ahora, me vuelve a la pantalla de inicio, en la que pones el usuario y la contraseña
<juanantonio3> ¿Aprovecho para instalar de 0 Lucid y copio y pego después el home?
<Souchiro> weno me voy, nos leemos mañana
<juanantonio3> ¿Alguien que me sugiera algo?
<fosco_> juanantonio3: revisa que los permisos y el propietario de los archivos que copiaste se ha mantenido
<juanantonio3> ¿Pero eso tiene que ver en que meta el usuario y la clave y me vuelva a la pantalla?
<fosco_> si
<juanantonio3> Bueno, ¿y cómo lo puedo ver si no puedo entrar?
<juanantonio3> Estoy en otro PC
<fosco_> arranca con un liveCD
<juanantonio3> Un segundo, vamos a ver, que tengo un KVM y puedo seguir lo que me digas
<juanantonio3> fosco> O sea, al hacer sudo cp ¿puede que se cambiaran los permisos al root?
<fosco_> es posible
<fosco_> debiste haber usado sudo cp -aR
<juanantonio3> pero no debería pasar, ¿no?
<juanantonio3> Ya, es que estoy muy verde :P
<juanantonio3> Ya se está ejecutando; lo voy a probar con un DVDLive de Kubuntu 10.04
<chasis> sabeis si ubu 1104 vendra con chromium o con ffox?
<fosco_> chasis: de momento firefox
<chasis> cool
<chasis> que diferencia hay entre la beta que se puede bajar acttualmente y la final?
<juanantonio3> fosco> Eso lo miro con Dolphin, ¿verdad?
<fosco_> con lo q quieras
<juanantonio3> Un segundo, voy a ello, que el DVD tarda lo suyo
<fosco_> chasis: mucho, lo q hay ahora es la alpha2, una version muy temprana del desarrollo
<chasis> temprana? pero si solo quedan dos meses para su salida, tanto tienen que cambiar?
<fosco_> si
<chasis> si instalo la alpha2 podre hacer un upgrade?
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> aunque está plagada de fallos, yo no te la recomiendo
<chasis> pues seguire la recomendación, de porsi 1010 es un desastre, espero que corriigan todos los fallos que me ha dado 1010 en compatibilidades
<juanantonio3> fosco> si entendí bien, me ha cambiado el propietario a root en vez de juanantonio, ¿cómo lo cambio?
<fosco_> sudo chown usuario:usuario archivo
<juanantonio3> Mmm, ¿cómo?
<fosco_> si lo quieres hacer a todo de golpe añadele -R
<juanantonio3> sudo chown juanantonio:juanantonio /home/juanantonio
<juanantonio3> ¿O no es eso?
<fosco_> si la ruta es esa sí
<fosco_> pero dudo q la ruta sea esa
<fosco_> seguramente tiene más cosas delante
<juanantonio3> Sí, pero eso que pone usuario:usuario, ¿es así?
<fosco_> si ese es tu usuario sí
<juanantonio3> Sí. ¿Y la ruta del home no crees que sea esa? Lo voy a verificar
<juanantonio3> Ah, dices porque lo estamos viendo desde un DVDLive
<juanantonio3> Va delante /media/disk/home/juanantonio
<juanantonio3> Ésa debe ser la ruta. Voy a probar, ¿no, fosco?
<fosco_> sí, lo que te marque el navegador de archivos
<dabor> sudo chown -R juanantonio:juanantonio /media/disk/home/juanantonio
<juanantonio3> Ok, gracias. Vamos a ello
<fosco_> vaya, ahora q estaba aprendiendo a pensar va dabor y corta la neurona :)
<dabor> la costumbre...jaja
<dabor> antes que pregunte como?
<juanantonio3> Jejeje, gracias, hombre, estoy pensando y aprendiendo mucho desde hace tiempo gracias a todos vosotros
<juanantonio3> "Usuario inválido Juanantonio:juanantonio"
<juanantonio3> o sea, ambas en minúsculas
<dabor> juanantonio3, es que para hacer eso vas a tener que hacer un chroot
<dabor> juanantonio3, o sino entrar en modo de recuperacion y ejecutar en una terminal
<juanantonio3> No sé qué es chroot
<juanantonio3> pero entrar en modo Recovery me suena, sí
<juanantonio3> ¿Cómo lo hago, dabor? ¿Entro en modo recovery y tecleo lo mismo que antes?
<dabor> juanantonio3, exacto
<dabor> sudo chown -R juanantonio:juanantonio /home/juanantonio
<juanantonio3> Vamos a ver si lo consigo. Y si lo consigo, luego intento instalar Lucid ;)
<dabor> !!! sin el media/disk
<juanantonio3> Claro, sin el /medi/disk, ya entro desde mi sistema, jejeje. Ahí llego ;)
<juanantonio3> En el Menú recovery, la opción correcta es root, ¿verdad?
<juanantonio3> dabor> Es root, ¿verdad? Me salen las opciones resume, dpkg, xfix y root
<dabor> juanantonio3, root
<juanantonio3> Ok, vamos
<juanantonio3> Ya. ¿Cómo lo puedo comprobar desde el prompt?
<dabor> juanantonio3, ls -l /home
<juanantonio3> dabor, muchas gracias por tu paciencia
<juanantonio3> ¿El dueño de los permisos es el que sale tras dwrs...? Entonces salen juanantonio 3 veces
<dabor> si
<dabor> usuario grupo carpeta
<juanantonio3> Voy a reiniciar a ver si ahora todo va como debe, porque este PC es muy lento para lo que tengo que hacer antes de acostarme
<juanantonio3> dabor> me quedé con la copla: sudo chown -R
<dabor> ok
<juanantonio3> ¿Reinicio con Ctrl+Mays+Supr o hay otra manera? Es que no conozco otra
<juanantonio3> Bueno, da igual
<dabor> juanantonio3, reboot
<juanantonio3> dabor> Pues no me deja entrar aún
<juanantonio3> ¿Me lee alguien? Voy a instalar K Lucid 64 con una Nvidia incluida en placa base, ¿me va a ir mejor el driver nuevo o el de Nvidia.com?
<juanantonio3> Bueno, vamos al lío
<enrike> buenas noches amigos
<juanantonio3> Buenas noches, buen hombre
<enrike> simplemente agredecer por la ayuda que me prestaron hoy con mi problema con el entorno XFCE, en especial al amigo focus_
<enrike> mi problema fue resuelto satisfactoriamente
<juanantonio3> ¿Tienes Xfce en Maverick o en Lucid?
<enrike> Maverick
<enrike> una maravilla, va super rapido y el consumo de energia es minimo
<juanantonio3> Ajá, yo lo tengo en Hardy
<juanantonio3> pero prefiero éste, jejeje, Lubuntu
<enrike> hoy se fue la luz en mi kasa y logre trabajar por 130 min aproximadamente
<juanantonio3> porque Xfce parece que no, pero ocupa más de lo que parece; lo conozco bien
<enrike> probe lubuntu pero en mi opinion no esta tan bien trabajado como xfce
<juanantonio3> yo instalé 10.04 en un PIII a 800 con 256 Mb y éste es el resultado
<enrike> en lubuntu tienen algunos detalles que les falta, ojo es mi opinion
<juanantonio3> Sí, puede ser. Es que este, al ser viejo, tampoco hace falta que haga muchas cosas
<juanantonio3> pero no necesito nada especial, no te creas. Hasta estoy escuchando música y el Chromium abierto
<enrike> lubuntu tambien tiene cosas a favor, creo que es mas rapido aun en comparacion con xfce
<enrike> muy liviano
<juanantonio3> Es más rápido, los conozco bien ambos
<juanantonio3> y eso que primero instalé KDE (y me encanta, de hecho)
<juanantonio3> ¿En qué PC lo tienes instalado?
<enrike> lo tengo en un Laptop Gateway modelo NV53
<enrike> buen computador
<enrike> AMD Athlon II X2 M300, 500 gb HD, 4 gb RAM
<juanantonio3> Joder, ya ves
<juanantonio3> Tiene que ir muy rápido, ¿tienes Compiz activado?
<enrike> noo, no lo tengo activado
<enrike> me gusta que mi computador ande rapido, responda y comsuma lo menos posible de recursos
<juanantonio3> Sí, cierto
<juanantonio3> yo lo tuve activado porque lo tenía lleno de atajos, jejeje, la verdad es que ratón y yo tenemos problemas personales, jejeje
<enrike> umm ok.
<juanantonio3> Voy a ver si, aprovechando que ayer grabé mi /home a un disco duro externo, soy capaz de instalar Kubuntu 10.04 donde tuve Kubuntu 8.04 ;)
<enrike> dale . .  crea una particioon para tu home y te evitas estar moviendo tu home
<juanantonio3> En ello andamos, Enrike. Es que antes no lo sabía, jejeje
<juanantonio3> ¿Cuántos Gb necesita el raíz? ¿Con 6 Gb vale?
<enrike> bueno en mi caso como me gusta estar probando configuraciones e instalando software, siempre trato de ser generoso con la raiz
<enrike> pero creo que 6 gb, no esta mal, depende mucho de cuan grande es tu disco
<juanantonio3> Ajá, ¿o sea? Tengo mucho sitio, pero tendría que redimensionar el NTFS, el /home y después el raíz
<juanantonio3> 500 gb también
<juanantonio3> ¿Pongo más?
<juanantonio3> Ok, pongo eso y ya dimensionaré si me quedo corto
<enrike> pon un poco mas, puede ser 20 gb
<enrike> y con tu home se generoso
<juanantonio3> Ajá, ok. De momento he puesto eso. El tema es que comparto ese PC con mi chica y ella sólo sabe usar Windows y éste venía con Vista, así que tengo todo compartido desde el directorio NTFS
<juanantonio3> desgraciadamente
<enrike> ummm, si puedes lo mejor es que piences bien en como dividir tu disco duro, te recomiendo para esa tarea el  live gparted
<enrike> luego instala tu windows y finalmente instalas tu Ubuntu
<juanantonio3> Mmm, estoy expectante, espero que no me defraude ;)
<juanantonio3> Este lubuntu se lo voy a poner a un PIV a 3 Ghz que me han dado para usarlo para descargar cosas con amule y Transmission
<juanantonio3> No tengo el disco de Windows, venía en una partición que decía RECOVER
<juanantonio3> pero vamos, que no lo necesito, si Vista es para la chica, yo no entro casi nunca
<juanantonio3> sólo para actualizar el Outlook con mi PDA de WMobile
<juanantonio3> Vaya, se ha quedado en el 94% haciendo dpkg y no progresa pero no se ha quedado pillado
<enrike> ok, amigo exito coon tu instalacion
<enrike> voy a descansar, es un poco tarde por aca
<juanantonio3> Ya está todo. Hasta mañana, chavales, saludos ;)
<NaN> buenas
<NaN> he visto que en windows 7 se pueden poner las ventanas en modo "tile" casi de manera automática; es posible hacer eso en ubuntu usando compiz o algo similar?
<Guest690000> holaa
<Guest690000> quien me dice algunos tips
<Guest690000> ?
<_NaN_> Guest690000: que tipos de tips buscas?
<Guest690000> es q gnome me inicia lento
<Guest690000> como 40 segundos
<Guest690000> mmmmm aumento de rendimiento, swap, procesos en nparalelo
<Guest690000> esoya lo  hice
<Guest690000> pero no mejoro mucho
<_NaN_> Guest690000: vaya, lamento no poder ayudarte en eso, soy nuevo
<Guest690000> bueno gracias igual
<Guest690000> espero q alguien me ayude
<arp-> Guest690000
<arp-> micro y ram?
<Guest690000> atom 1,6ghz y 1gb ram
<arp-> y we..
<arp-> es un micro de calculadora
<arp-> magia no hace
<arp-> pone Ubuntu Remix
<Guest690000> pero deberia iniciar mas rapido
<Guest690000> ubuntu remix es mas pesado jejej
<arp-> j0
<Guest690000> se demora mas
<arp-> entonces pone Debian
<Guest690000> ojala
<arp-> pelado  y eleji lo que vos quieras
<Guest690000> cuando pueda instalarlo lo hare
<arp-> ok
<arp-> o usa entorno mas livianos, como xfce
<Guest690000> xfce se demora 1 minuto
<Guest690000> lo instale pensando en q iva a iniciar de una
<Guest690000> pero..
<arp-> :S
<arp-> que maquina es?
<Guest690000> un netbook atom 1,6ghz y 1gb ram 250 hd
<DavidReza> hola a todos, tengo un problema con awn, no me deja agregar un lanzador.. lleno todos los campos, le pongo una imagen y no aparece en el awn
<Guest690000> <DavidReza> arrastra el icono de la aplicacion al awn
<Guest690000> obviamente desde el menu
<DavidReza> gracias Guest690000
<DavidReza> :)
<Guest690000> dnada :)
<DavidReza> Guest690000,  los archivos .desktop que son?
<luna1988> hola buenas noches
<luna1988> mi pregunta es donde puedo realisar mi examen de sertificacion
<luna1988> en linux
<luna1988> ?
<Guest690000> <DavidReza> son accesos directos a los programas ya sean de wine o de ubuntu
<luna1988> espero alguien me pueda responder
<luna1988> de ubuntu
<luna1988> ?
<DavidReza> ohhh.. y como puedo editarlos? porque no me deja ni con sudo
<DavidReza> y con doble click se trata de ejecutar
<Guest690000> tienes q darles permiso de ejecucion
<Guest690000> <DavidReza> en propiedadesbuscas permisos, y activas permitir al archivo ejecutarse como un programa
<Guest690000> del archivo .ldesktop
<Guest690000> .desktop
<DavidReza> pero me refiero a editar el contenido de ese .desktop
<DavidReza> hace rato pude, pero ni supe como
<Guest690000> mmmm como dije arriba
<Guest690000> #linuxerz
<DavidReza> ahh ok
<DavidReza> pero al darle doble click, se abre el programa
<Guest690000> una vez hecho lo de arriba si
<DavidReza> y entonces como edito eso de
<DavidReza> Desktop Encode... y todo lo que tiene dentro?
<Guest690000> ???
<Guest690000> no lo se
<DavidReza> mm
<DavidReza> ya pude
<DavidReza> con gedit Archivo
<DavidReza> lol
<Guest690000> aaa eso
<Guest690000> Desktop Encode? no habia cachado
<DavidReza> asi es
<DavidReza> haha
<luna1988> alguien me puede ayudar con lo de la sertificai
<luna1988> certificacion de linux
<luna1988> ?
<luna1988> en k pagina la puedo encontrar
<luna1988> o donde realixar algun examen
<luna1988> ?
<luna1988> necesito de su ayuda
<luna1988> ?
<Guest690000> <luna1988> ni idea
<luna1988> ok gracias
<luna1988> esperare mas respuestas
<DavidReza> luna1988,  en qué consiste esa certificación?
<luna1988> aaaaam
<luna1988> aun no lo se
<luna1988> supongo es como un examen
<Guest690000> <luna1988> de que pais?
<luna1988> donde demuestras k tanto conoces sobre linux
<luna1988> yo soy de mexico
<Guest690000> ok
<luna1988> ?
<Guest690000> http://www.lpi.com.mx/node/13
<Guest690000> <luna1988> http://www.lpi.com.mx/node/13
<luna1988> ok gracias
<luna1988> ?
<_NaN_> como puedo hacer un "debug" de un programa .sh?
<_NaN_> algo como mostrar una ventana con un mensaje en ves de sólo el "echo mensaje"? ya que no lo estoy ejecutando desde terminal
<_NaN_> listo, usaré el área de notificación
<jvargas90> hola que tal alguien sabe como montar un servidor lamp con centos 4.8
<_NaN_> como puedo borrar el contenido de una variable en bash?
<jvargas90> export
<jvargas90> export --help
<jvargas90> le pones set y el  nombre de la viriable
<_NaN_> pero quiero borrarla
<nemo-II> buenos dias
<fosco_> buenas
<nemo-II> tengo la aplicacion de openoficce.org draw wn ingles , intento traducirla desde el menu de la aplicacion help --->traslate this aplication ..pero me sale una ventana con un mensaje ""No se pueden leer sus preferencias" alguien puede echarme una mano?
<fosco_> nemo-II: instalaste el openoffice manualmente o es el que lleva ubuntu de serie?
<nemo-II> el que venia de serie...
<fosco_> pues ve a sistema - administracion - soporte de idiomas
<fosco_> te dirá q necesita instalar algunos paquetes
<nemo-II> sip-.....esta descargando
<nemo-II> y ya esta? eso es todo?
<fosco_> ya está
<nemo-II> vaya...gracias fosco
<fosco_> de nada
<nemo-II> oye fosco una cosa....veras tengo un scaner y con linux funciona...pero cuando funcionaba bajo windows tenia mas opciones como zoom...y alguna cosa mas ..pero con linux pues esa opcon no esta...supongo que es por la aplicacion del propio inux..conoces alguna aplicacion para scanear con mas opciones..la de linux es simple scan ..como dice ..pues muy simple
<fosco_> nemo-II: en general las opciones avanzadas dependen del driver
<fosco_> y como el fabricante no suele hacer drivers para linux tenemos que conformarnos con drivers genéricos
<fosco_> que soportan funciones genéricas
<nemo-II> deldriver que use linux para el scaner que tengo?
<fosco_> si
<nemo-II> quiero decir el que linux instala por defecto?
<nemo-II> una cosa mas fosco.....mira instale o eso queria esta aplicacion kismet.....el caso es que cuando lo intento ejecutar desde la terminal..me sale esto Launching kismet_server: //usr/bin/kismet_server
<nemo-II> Suid priv-dropping disabled.  This may not be secure.
<fosco_> ni idea
<nemo-II> vale...gracias de todas maneras
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<nemo-II> buenos dias
<nemo-II> buenas
<nemo-II> como puedo actualizar una actualizacion
<nemo-II> un programa?
<nemo-II> alguien me ayuda con kismet?
<javila> Saludos a la sala.
<tjc_> buenas tardes a todos!tengo un pequeño problema los ultimos dias!me sale un triangulo rojo en la parte superior derecha que pone q el sistema no esta actualizado pero lo esta y cuando pincho en el me sale la ventana de update manager para actualizar pero todo esta en orden
<mimecar> abre una consola, sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> y se debería solucionar
<tjc_> ya lo ice
<tjc_> hice
<mimecar> ¿se soluciona?
<tjc_> me puedes dar el link donde pueda copiar y pegar el resultado del terminal_
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<tjc_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569146/
<tjc_> lo hice ayer tambien pero hoy volvio a salir el triangulo
<mimecar> tienes repositorios de launchpad que no funcionan
<tjc_> ok y que puedo hacer para q se solucione eso_
<mimecar> quitarlos desde el centro de software
<tjc_> ok me puedes ayudar?
<tjc_> como puedo saber cuales son?
<mimecar> abre el centro de software, menú editar, preferencias
<mimecar> ahí buscas los que te dan error y los desmarcas
<tjc_> no encuentro lo de preferencias pro ningun lado
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<tjc_> 10.10 64bit
<mimecar> ¿ya estas en el centro de software en el menú editar?
<tjc_> si y las unicas opciones q puedo pinchar son buscar y software sources
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> avisa que tienes el sistema en inglés
<tjc_> lo siento
<mimecar> software sources
<tjc_> ok
<tjc_> y alli q eligo?
<tjc_> elijo?
<mimecar> desactiva los repositorios que te dan problemas
<tjc_> y eso esta en updates?
<mimecar> tiene que salirte una lista con los repositorios que tienes puestos en tu sistema
<Tavitux> hola gente
<tjc_> no me sale una ventana con 5 pestañas
<Tavitux> descargué ubuntu 11.04 alpha 2 pero tengo problemas de resolucion de pantalla
<mimecar> ¿en ninguna de las 5 pestañas te aparece la lista?
<mimecar> Tavitux: no hay soporte de esa versión
<Tavitux> algun parametro que le pueda pasar al kernel cuando bootea ?
<Tavitux> ya lo se
<mimecar> tendrás que preguntar en el canal inglés #ubuntu+1
<tjc_> ubuntu software, other software
<tjc_> updates, authentication y statistics
<Tavitux> pero por ahí alguno lo probó y lo resolvió, ademas esta en alpha asi que entiendo los problemas que pueda tener
<tjc_> en español q pone?
<tjc_> @mimecar en español que pestaña es?
<mimecar_> no lo tengo delante tjc_
<tjc_> pff
<tjc_> ose q me tiene q salir una lista con todo lo q tengo
<tjc_> no?
<mimecar_> si
<tjc_> espera tu dices en el synaptic package manager o en el ubuntu software center?
<mimecar_> el centro de software
<tjc_> ok
<tjc_> en el centro software puedo ver todo el software q tengo en my pc
<tjc_> pero no entarndo en preferencias
<mimecar_> que tienes en el menú editar
<tjc_> search and software sources
<tjc_> si pincho en software sources me sale la ventana con las 5 pestañas q te dije
<mimecar_> ¿estas en el centro de software de ubuntu?
<tjc_> sip
<mimecar_> la lista de repositorios está ahí
<tjc_> alli donde pone installed software
<tjc_> no?
<tjc_> eso es todo lo q tengo en mi pc
<mimecar_> no lo tengo delante
<Django84> buen dia gente
<Ka0os> buen Día saludos a todos en la sala
<charrua> buen dia
<Django84> que tal, tengo una pregunta sobre un router
<Django84> Estoy buscando para comprar un router inalambrico que tenga la posibilidad de configurarle cuando se conecte a internet (por PPPoE) y cuando se desconecte, automaticamente.
<Ka0os> 0.o creo que la mayoría tiene esa posibilidad, la cosa es configurarlo
<Ka0os> www.google.com
<Django84> sabes que he buscado mucho pero no encuentro nada...
<Django84> The idea would be set up that 9 to 12.30 and from 16 to 20 connected, and outside these times disconnected.
<Hierro59> Saludos
<Hierro59> tengo problemas con mi quemador
<Hierro59> cuando trato de grabar una imagen me da error
<Hierro59> si guardo el registro que me da y lo coloco en el pastebin podrian ayudarme?
<ivedci89> tengo una placa pci que en linux no funciona... solo con xp. (AVerMedia TV tuner...etc) habra amodo de abrir el PCI a una maquina vgirtual para que la maneje el xp?
<usuario1> queridos gurues
<usuario1> instalando un soft en virtual box salta un error que dice que el archivo es demasiado grande
<usuario1> y se me cuelga la virtualbox
<usuario1> ya le aumente la ram
<usuario1> pero sigue tirando el mismo error y se cuelga la virtualbox
<Reisilver> Hierro59
<Reisilver> hola
<usuario1> alguien a usado virtualbox
<Reisilver> dime esa imagen está bien es una iso quizá está corrupta
<ivedci89> yo he usado virtual box.
<Reisilver> te ha pasado al grabar otros archivos
<usuario1> tego el virtual boc con xp
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Hierro59> Reisilver
<usuario1> estoy queriendo correr el lector de texto
<usuario1> textaloud
<usuario1> pero cuando le quiero instalar una voz pesada de 120mb se cuelga la box
<Hierro59> si ya he hecho muchas pruebas con varios tipos de archivos
<usuario1> dice que el archivo es demasiado grande
<Hierro59> y no he podido grabar nada
<usuario1> en la configuracion de la box la configura en doble nucleo y aumente la ram a 900
<usuario1> pero me sigue tirando el mismo error
<Hierro59> Reisilver, la imagen en winpupu corre perfecto
<Reisilver> que grabador tienes?
<usuario1> ived
<Reisilver> has hecho una actuializacion de una distro ubuntu a otra o has instalado desde cero
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> el formato de la imagen es iso?¿
<ivedci89> tengo una placa pci que en linux no funciona... solo con xp. (AVerMedia TV tuner...etc) habra amodo de abrir el PCI a una maquina vgirtual para que la maneje el xp?   aguitel angelitole Artir bffs
<Artir> ivedci89, una sintonizadora de tv?
<Artir> ivedci89, cuál es el modelo exacto?
<mimecar> ivedci89: el sistema original tiene que reconocer la tarjeta
<ivedci89> es lo que quiero conseguir.
<mimecar> o la máquina virtual no la puede usa
<ivedci89> esa info... es que no encuentro los papeles...jeje
<Artir> ivedci89, muy probablemente se pueda usar en linux haciendo vudú
<I_have_ur_nick> xDDD
<Hierro59> Reisilver, tengo un LG sata
<Artir> ivedci89, la  mía, que es usb, funciona, con el programa kaffeine
<Artir> prueba ese
<ivedci89> vudu??????????????
<Hierro59> Reisilver, es iso el formato
<Reisilver> que ubuntu usas?
<Artir> término para hacer cosas raras
<ivedci89> bueno..
<Artir> ivedci89, hazte un sudo apt-get install kaffeine
<Hierro59> Reisilver, este es el pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/569198/
<Artir> ivedci89, y mira los dmesg y todo eso para ver los errores que tira
<Hierro59> Reisilver, 10.10
<ivedci89> dmesg en la shell
<ivedci89> ?
<Hierro59> Reisilver, instale desde cero
<Reisilver> Hierro59 instala el gnomebaker
<Reisilver> y prueba con un regrabable
<Reisilver> un DVD regrabable
<Reisilver> es raro
<ivedci89> gracias  Artir... veo que hago...
<Artir> ivedci89, prueba a mirar los logs desde sistema->administrador->visor de archivos de sucesos
<Reisilver> yo uso el brasero en ubuntu 10.04
<Hierro59> Reisilver, desde el centro de software?
<Reisilver> yeah
<Artir> ivedci89, quizá te falte el firmware, y en ese caso quizá te diga de dónde bajarlo y dónde ponerlo
<Reisilver> y no tengo problemas
<ivedci89> claro..
<Hierro59> Reisilver, es posible que sea un problema con la unidad fisica
<ivedci89> hay comendo en shell que te diga toooodos los datos posibles del hardware conectado aunque no esté instalado?
<Reisilver> el grabador
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> primero descarta software
<Hierro59> si
<Reisilver> prueba con otro programa
<Guest34295> hola a todos  tengo una pregunta
<Hierro59> Reisilver, ya estoy instalando el gnomebaker
<Hierro59> voy aprobar
<Guest34295> porque cuendo pongo todas las actualizaciones ya no me funciona bien ubuntu 10.10
<Artir> ivedci89, lspci
<ivedci89>  hay comendo en shell que te diga toooodos los datos posibles del hardware conectado aunque no esté instalado? cuál? Artir BoF erAbuelo
<Artir> ^^
<ivedci89> ok
<Artir> prueba a lspci > log.txt
<ivedci89> gracias
<Artir> para mirarlo más cómodaemnte
<mimecar> Guest34295: sin más detalles ni idea
<ivedci89> que hace exactamente eto?: lspci > log.txt
<d-b> mimecar: siempre me pasa lo mismo
<mimecar> mostrar los dispositivos
<mimecar> d-b: que es lo que falla
<d-b> todo
<mimecar> ....
<Artir> ivedci89, mostrar todos los dispositivos y guardarlo en el archivo log.txt
<Artir> que se creará en la carpeta donde estés
<d-b> ni me deja subir el sistema
<ivedci89> mmm y como se donde donde estoy Artir?
<mimecar> ¿subir el sistema?
<d-b> anja
<ivedci89> ya entendi ya lo encontre....
<Artir> ivedci89, nada más abrir la terminal estár en /home/tunombre de usuario,
<ivedci89> Artir
<Artir> de modo que hazlo ahí, que es fácil encontrar log.txt después
<mimecar> d-b: no se que es subir el sistema
<d-b> ustedes me montan toda la cuerda
<d-b> se las privan de muy
<d-b> muy muy
<Hierro59> Reisilver, como grabo la imagen con gnomebake?
<d-b> mmg tu no sabes lo que es que no te sube el sistema
<d-b> operativo
<mimecar> no
<d-b> bye
<d-b> lo buscare en google
<mimecar> tu mismo
<Reisilver> en los menus busca la opcion grabar iso
<Reisilver> hey man me retiro tengo una chamba
<yamaci91> Artir soy ivedci89 pero desde la compu en que tengo el sintonizador de tv, me recuerdas el comando?
<Reisilver> suerte
<Artir> yamaci91, lspci > log.txt
<Hierro59> Reisilver, dale gracias viejo
<Artir> yamaci91, luego puedes meterlo aquí http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ para enseñarlo
<erAbuelo> yamaci91: seguramente el tv sea usb, prueba tambien con lsusb
<d-b> que yo mismo que_
<d-b> que yo mismo que mimecar?
<yamaci91>  erAbuelo: no... es una placa tarjeta PCI
<mimecar> si no das información del  problema que tienes como quieres ayuda?
<d-b> olvidalo google me responde mejor que ustedes marditos hipocritas
<Artir> por cierto
<d-b> siempre se la estan dando de sabelo todo queriendo que les hagan preguntas coerentes y muy corectas maricones
<Artir> por qué el bot de este canal es ubotu-fr?
<mimecar> d-b: comportate
<Artir> no seais cutres y versionad vuestro propio ubotu-es :P
<mimecar> ¿es un problema pedir preguntas coherentes?
<erUSUL> Artir: veo que te ofreces voluntario para mantener actualizado y pagar el hosting de un bot propio para el canal. gracias!!!
<erUSUL> Artir: cuando lo tengas todo montado nos avisas y quitamos ubottu-fr y ponemos el tuyo
<Artir> erUSUL, :P .
<Artir> Lo decía a título de sugerencia
<Artir> EL código de ubotu-fr supongo que será de libre dominio
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<mimecar> hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, \o
<yamaci91> Artir el ultimo comando que me dabas?..
<Artir> sudo apt-get install -.f
<Artir> * sudo apt-get install -f
<Pared> 10€ al que me busque drivers xD
<mimecar> Pared: ??
<Pared> mimecar: dime xD
<mamece2> no puedo iniciar mi ubuntu, se queda cargando, cuando le doy a ESC veo que fallo en cargar una libreria compartida libgobject-2.0-so-0 . alguien me ayuda?
<mimecar> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<mamece2> fui a GRUB e intente bootear desde un kernel anterior y aun no inicia la interfaz grafica, ocurre el mismo error de la libreria comprrtida, q puedo hacer?
<mimecar> inicia desde el kernel más reciente
<mamece2> mimecar, no inicia , se queda mostrando ese error
<mamece2> en el booteo aparecer varios pasos q salen OK, pero hay uno q sale FAIL, el de cargas la libreria compartida ubicada en usr/sbin/sensord
<mimecar> que has modificado antes del fallo
<mamece2> estaba tratando de actualizar la porqueria de rythmbox, y la pc dejo de responder , no apagaba ni nada
<mimecar> que mas
<mimecar> por actualizar un reproductor de música el sistema no se bloquea en el arranque
<mamece2> bueno tuve q apagar de golpe y entone sno booteo mas
<mamece2> sinceramente eso fue lo q paso, no entendi, como puedo reparar esa fulana libreria compartida? si le doy a CRTL+ALT+F1 entro al CLI
<mimecar> que es CLI?
<Pared> Command Line Interface >.<
<mimecar> que forma más complicada de decirlo
<mimecar> inicia el servicio desde la consola y mira si da algún error
<mamece2> pared mimecar podrian ayudarme a reparar esa libreria?
<mimecar> primero tienes que saber el error
<mamece2> ok , el error en teoria es /usr/sbin/sensord error while loading shared libraries: libgobject-2.0.so.0 cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<mimecar> busca ese error en google
<mimecar> seguramente el error se arregle instalando alguna dependencia
<mamece2> he buscado en google, pero no encuentro como solucionarlo, sale pura gente preguntando acerca del error
<mimecar> ¿tienes ubuntu 10.10?
<mamece2> 10.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<mamece2> si
<mamece2> esto sucedio luego de forzar la pc a apagarse luego de q la instalacion de RB haya vuelto inservible la PC
<mimecar> libgobject me parece que es una librería de gtk
<mimecar> ¿has instalado usando repositorios oficiales?
<mimecar> o tienes de ppa
<mamece2> ppa ?
<mimecar> son repositorios externos
<mimecar> suelen estar en la web launchpad
<mamece2> en realidad me gustaria volver a instalar esta libreria y poder iniciar la interfaz grafica
<mimecar> me parece que esa librería está dentro de GTK
<mamece2> como podria reinstalarla?
<mimecar> no recuerdo la opción de apt para reinstalar
<erAbuelo> --reinstall
<Souchiro> nas :D
<dannyLopez> como monitoreo temperatura de la cpu de video y esas cosas desde la terminal?
<erUSUL> dannyLopez: sensors
<erUSUL> !sensors
<kubot> ¿Quieres monitorear la Tª de tu CPU rpms etc? Configura sensors https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<dannyLopez> V(^U^)V
<Jeferx> Buenas tardes! Alguien podría ayudarme? Necesito saber que aplicación es la más recomendable para agregarle audio (una canción) a una grabación de sesión en GTK-RecordMyDesktop? Gracias!! (me refiero a algo así como el Movie Maker de Windows)
<fosco_> Jeferx: tienes muchas opciones, parecido a movie maker tienes pitivi u openshot
<Jeferx> fosco_, gracias! ando probando el pitivi!
<pachamama> hola, tengo un problema, instale la version 10.04 en una hp g42-283la y el sonido no anda, no oigo nada
<fosco_> pachamama: antes de nada revisa el volumen
<fosco_> asegurate de que ninguno está cero o silenciado
<pachamama> lo hice
<pachamama> usando el alsamixer
<fosco_> ok, abre un terminal y escribe gstreamer-properties
<pachamama> pero nada de nada
<fosco_> en la pestaña audio - entrada haz pruebas con los diferentes complementos/dispositivos que te ofrece
<enrike> fosco_, gracias por la ayuda de ayer con Xfce, funciono perfectamente
<fosco_> enrike: ok
<pachamama> prove todo
<pachamama> pero no se oye nada
<charrua> aun no has actualizado pachamama
<pachamama> ya lo hice
<pachamama> T_T
<pachamama> pero nada de nada
<pachamama> el sonido es Sonido	Altavoces Altec Lansing
<pachamama> no encuentro mas referencias en la descripcion del equipo
<fosco_> si quieres saber que hardware de audio tienes ejecuta lspci | grep -i audio
<pachamama> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<pachamama> 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]
<pachamama> eso sale
<porsiacaso> buenas tardes everybody
<erAbuelo> dos tarjetas de audio ?
<pachamama> eso sale
<pachamama> creo q si son dos
<pachamama> o al menos son dos interfaces
<erAbuelo> y tienes los altavoces conectados a la que activaste en linux ?
<porsiacaso> pachamama, todavia sin solución???
<pachamama> aun nada
<pachamama> T_T
<Tukeke> O_o
<Tukeke> o_O
<pachamama> nop no tengo altavoces
<pachamama> es una portatil
<porsiacaso> y auriculares???
<pachamama> tampoco
<pachamama> T_T
<erAbuelo> pachamama: es lo mismo, con dos tarjetas una gestionara los altavoces, prueba con las dos
<pachamama> probe con todo
<pachamama> con las dos targetas
<pachamama> bueno ya debo salir de la oficina
<pachamama> seguire con esto el dia lunes
<slatan> :/ no puedo abrir ningun documento de texto con gedit: esto es lo que me sale ne la consola; "Violación de segmento"  no tengo ni idea de lo que significa; alguien?
<pachamama> no puedo llevarme la portatil a mi casa
<pachamama> gracias por el apoyo
<pachamama> chau..
<fosco_> slatan: prueba con cualquier otro editor de texto a ver que pasa
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install mousepad && mousepad
<slatan> con los otros funciona
<fosco_> pues simplemente usa los otros
<slatan> no me vale como respuesta, seguire buscando
<clasclin> Estaba revisando el archivo AUTHORS del programa cmus (reproductor de musica consola) supuestamente es GPL.
<clasclin> Alguno sabe si contiene algun binario privativo o tiene doble licencia?
<mimecar> si es GPL todo lo que le acompaña es GPL
<mimecar> (el código solo)
<clasclin> Mi duda es porque lo estaba buscando en la web directory.fsf.org y no lo encuentro. Sera que la web no esta actualizada?
<mimecar> que yo sepa no hay que registrar los programas GPL en ningún sitio
<Souchiro> holas
<Souchiro> oe mime, crees que si borro los controladores ati habra problema alguno? es que ahora uso nvidia :/
<mimecar> seguramente si
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> pero ahora estan instalados tanto nvidia y ati
<Souchiro> hasta por eso creo que hay una mala calidad de sonido
<mimecar> prueba a quitarlos con el live cd a mano
<Souchiro> eso no lo se hacer xD
<Souchiro> weno es que si uso el live cd creo que nomas me mostrara los de nvidia
<Souchiro> video[nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] @ Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration]
<arielsanflo> buena tarde
<clasclin> la web directory.fsf.org es una base de datos sobre software gnu. La uso como referencia cuando tengo alguna duda
<clasclin> lo mismo hago con las distros completamente libres como dragora. estan listadas en la fsf
<clasclin> no es mi intencion poner `opensource' en una distro completamente libre. Me explico?
<dzup2> clasclin: nadita
<clasclin> estaba preguntando si un programa (cums) es completamente GPL, porque aveces son `opensource'. Tengo una distro GPL y no quisiera agregarle opensource sino es necesario
<mimecar> no existe algo "medio gpl"
<dzup2> ...mientras sea gratis de usar y te sirva, adelante, no creo que "si tan preocupado estas por esa pequeñes" algun dia te den ganas de aprender a programar en X lenguage que esta escrito y modificarlo a tu antojo, mucho menos creo que tengas la capacidad de hacer lo llamado "ingenieria recursiva" o como se llame, no te quejes.
<dzup2> usalo , se feliz, al fin alcabo eres usuario.
<clasclin> eso lo tengo bien en claro
<dzup2> entonces no te quejes
<dzup2> he mirado infinidad de personas que discuten, insatisfechas como tu y nunca se han tomado la molestia de hacer un simple "hello world" ...
<dzup2> ...nomas ponlo y cuando te aburra borralo, al fin al cabo nunca vaz a analizar el codigo fuente, mucho menos modificarlo y compilarlo .
<clasclin> no lo veo por ese lado, mas bien lo que quiero es poder tener la documentacion necesaria para entender como usar el programa
<mimecar> clasclin: los programas con código cerrado también tienen documentación para usar el programa
<clasclin> lo que la gpl me garatiza es que la documentacion va a estar presente con el programa
<mimecar> eso no es correcto
<mimecar> GPL obliga a publicar el código
<mimecar> puedes dar el código sin ningún comentario
<clasclin> aunque no creo que tenga mucho exito sin documentacion
<mimecar> un programa no tiene exito por estar documentado
<clasclin> si el programa esta documentado no me interesa si es freesoftware u opensource
<mimecar> todos los programas comerciales entran en esa categoría
<clasclin> tenes razon, aunque lo que a mi me interesa es la documentacion: porque cuando todo lo demas falla hay que leerla.
<dzup2> to digo ...quizas este equivocado, pero cuando agarra uno opensource software y te dedicas a programacion te debes de asegurar que tu codigo evolucione junto con el codigo original, si no ni inviertes tiempo implementando una idea, solo cuando programas, mientras no te sirve, toma por ejemplo rtedhat
<dzup2> redhat hizo maravillas pero se cerro, donde quedaron los programas y los programadores que haciean sus cosas basados en eso? ...se tubieron que migrar a otro .
<mimecar> dzup2: esos programadores están en fedora
<erUSUL> de what?
<mimecar> esto ya es un poco offtopic :P
<clasclin> tengo entendido que redhat fue el que ayudo a desorrollar gnome. Puede ser?
<mimecar> han puesto muchas cosas en el código de gnome
<clasclin> completamente de acuerdo es offtopic xD
<clasclin> ya quisiera poder modificar codigo (y regalarlo?) pero no, soy solamente un simple mortal. En cambio esos programadores son semi dioses
<mimecar> aprende a programar
<mimecar> no es complicado si sabes pensar
<flypp> alguien usa gtk-recordmydesktop?
<clasclin> porque se le llama RAM (memoria de acceso aleatorio) cuando lo unico que no es aleatorio es el acceso a ram
<mimecar> si que es de acceso aleatorio
<flypp> clasclin, para distinguir el tipo de acceso al acceso secuencial
<mimecar> puedes leer cualquier posición directamente
<juanito1> disculpen alguien sabe para  cuando ponga www.juanito1elmejor.com      vaya a mi web de blogpost juanito1.blogspot.com
<mimecar> juanito1: configura el dominio
<juanito1> en la misma web de blogspot ?
<juanito1> o con algun programa
<mimecar> en la empresa en la que le has comprado el dominio
<mimecar> tienes que comprar un dominio para hacer eso
<juanito1> alguna web para dominios gratuitos ?
<mimecar> tienes que pagar
<mimecar> todos los dominios son de pago
<clasclin> si estas en argentina podes registrar el dominio gratis
<clasclin> fijate si en nic.ar encontras algo
<dzup2> o usa noip o un servicio parecido y agarras un subdominio y lo direccionas a tu ip externa
<juanito1> gracias
<clasclin> o tambien busca no-ip que seguro te sirve
<angelitote> hola
<dzup2> juanito1: dame 10 gueros y te doy un subdominio :p juanito.midominio.net :p
<angelitote> alguien sabria decirme porque grub2 me dice que el comando chainloader es desconocido?
<juanito1> jaja
<juanito1> no gracias
<dzup2> yo lo que quiciera es poder comprar una ipv4
<dzup2> ...si saben quien me venda una vara
<dzup2> ..ta
<mimecar> angelitote: cuando te sale eso?
<fernando> hola a todos
<Guest35014> cuando instalo los drivers de nvidia se me cambia la resolucion de pantalla
<mimecar> ¿los drivers que tiene ubuntu?
<Guest35014> que puedo hacer para solucionarlo
<clasclin> es lo logico no?
<angelitote> he creado una menuentry y al arrancar con grub y seleccionarla me sale eso
<Guest35014> si, los privativos
<mimecar> angelitote: las líneas anteriores pueden tener fallo
<angelitote> ah
<angelitote> lo mirare
<Guest35014> la resolucion optima de mi monitor es 1280x1024
<angelitote> estoy buscando una entrada menuentry para grub2 que me permita cargar una imagen iso de wxp
<angelitote> sabeis alguna?
<mimecar> angelitote: ¿eso se puede hacer?
<angelitote> he buscado mucho por google, manuales de grub2 (que mira que son dificiles de entender, sobre todo porque estan en ingles) y no la encuentro
<Guest35014> la marca de mi monitor es LG y el modelo FLATRON L1942S
<mimecar> Guest35014: con nvidia no he trabajado
<angelitote> la verdad no lo se
<angelitote> espero que si
<clasclin> cuando instalas el driver la resolucion aumenta o disminuye?
<mimecar> no veo mucho sentido en arrancar una iso desde grub
<angelitote> grub2 tiene soporte para ntfs
<Guest35014> Disminuye
<mimecar> angelitote: una iso no es ntfs
<angelitote> no se si seria necesario usarlo
<angelitote> ya
<angelitote> lo se
<Guest35014> en realidad puedo aumentarla pero con diferente relacion de aspecto
<clasclin> si te entiendo, no te queda en la resolucion correcta 1280x1024
<clasclin> mimecar: justo estaba por arrancar una iso con grup, porque mi lectora esta muy usada y  ya no es muy confiable. Asi que para no andar grabando un dvd que mejor que grub2
<mimecar> pasa la iso a un usb
<Guest35014> clasclin, claro, asi es
<clasclin> y ya que estamos te consulto, porque he tratado hacer eso con varias distros (fedora ubuntu) y no he podido sera que el mother no tiene soporte para arranque por usb
<mimecar> ¿es muy viejo ese ordenador?
<clasclin> ya te paso el modelo...
<clasclin> Asus M2N68-AM SE2
<mimecar> ahora dime cuantos años tiene
<clasclin> los suficientes como para leer el manual que viene con el motherboard
<dzup2> y lo entiendes clasclin
<dzup2> ?
<mimecar> clasclin: solo te pregunto cuantos años tiene
<mimecar> todavía no has contestado
<clasclin> bueno esta bien te contesto. tengo 8
<mimecar> 8 años el ordenador?
<clasclin> en el ordenador, solamente 2
<mimecar> si el ordenador tiene dos años tiene arranque por usb seguro
<mimecar> ¿como pasas la ISO al usb?
<MerliNuX> hi
<clasclin> intente con una utilidad que viene con fedora no recuerdo el nombre y en ubuntu con unetbootin
<MerliNuX> q kieres hacer?
<clasclin> intente tambien con algun tuto para hacerlo con dd
<mimecar> en principio con unetbootin es suficiente
<mimecar> con el usb conectado, inicias el ordenador y sacas el menú de selección del dispositivo que arranca?
<clasclin> solamente muestra 2 opciones la lectora y claramente el hd, pero nada de hd usb o pendrive
<mimecar> ese mismo usb funciona en otros equipos?
<mimecar> un ordenador de dos años puede iniciar el sistema usando usb
<clasclin> ya intente con diferente pendrive. posiblemente estoy haciendo algo mal aunque unetbootin no me deja tocar mucho
<mimecar> comprueba que funciona en otra máquina el usb
<clasclin> vos te referis a si otro ordenador arranca con ese pendrive?
<mimecar> si
<Licuadora> No se que fue lo que paso, los LEDS de  mi teclado empezaron a parpadear y toda la pantalla se congelo ahora ni el puntero del raton funciona ni el teclado, lo malo es que estaba descargando cientos de MB y si apago la maquina estoy seguro que se perdera toda la info, n¿no?
<Licuadora> ¿Que puedo hacer en este caso? ya que no puedo teclear ni un comando, ni mover el raton
<mimecar> depende de la web
<mimecar> parece que tienes el sistema bloqueado
<Licuadora> Estaba bajando cosas de synaptic
<mimecar> las que estén descargadas se quedan
<Licuadora> mimecar, eso es buno saberlo
<Licuadora> entonces debo de reinicir mi maquina, quiero decir, apagar y encender de nuevo
<mimecar> no tienes muchas opciones
<Licuadora> ¿Porque se congelo?
<mimecar> la bola de cristal no funciona hoy
<mimecar> no lo se
<Licuadora> A nadie le habia pasado esto antes=?
<mimecar> no lo se
<clasclin> podrias intentar ctrl+alt+imppant reisub que reinicia el ordenador de manera ordenada. En vez de hacerlo a lo bestia con el boton de `POWER'
<clasclin> o si tenes una red intentar por ssh
<Licuadora> clasclin, te digo que el teclado dejo de funcionar, los LEDS empezaron a parpadear y todo se congelo, ni el puntero del raton podia mover
<clasclin> en alguna ocacion me ha pasado y eh intentado eso. Aunque sino funciona dale al boton de power
<arielsanflo> alquien sabe como si hay algun programa como dfd en ubuntu
<arielsanflo> dfd sive para hacer diagramas de flujo
<fosco_> arielsanflo: quizá deberias decir que hace dfd
<mimecar> puedes usar dia o yed
<fosco_> ok :)
<arielsanflo> muchas gracias
<mimecar> yed es multiplataforma, de código cerrado
<arielsanflo> estudio ing de sistemas
<Licuadora> Hm, los programas no se instalaron
<arielsanflo> pero hasta ahora boy cursando el primer semestr
<clasclin> no, pero se bajaron
<arielsanflo> empezando
<clasclin> abri synaptic y marca lo que estaba y dale aplicar. Eso termina de bajar lo que falta y despues instala
<Licuadora> clasclin, si ya vi que eso funciona
<rodrigo> hola, alguien aca me puede ayudar con servidor dhcp ?
<clasclin> Licuadora: los archivos que se bajaron quedaron temporalmente en /var/cache/apt/archives
<clasclin> rodrigo: es para la conexion a internet?
<fernando_> clasclin, tu querias arrancar una pc vieja desde usb?
<clasclin> es nueva la pc, tiene menos de 3 a~os
<rodrigo> clasclin, si quiero que entregue dhcp ( ip automatico ) a la vez con internet
<rodrigo> me podrias ayudar por favor
<rodrigo> llevo 3 semanas tratando de configurar
<rodrigo> en google , foros
<rodrigo> nose en q fallo
<clasclin> dejame ver si entendi, queres que tu modem haga eso o que tu pc lo haga?
<rodrigo> clasclin, mi modem va conectado a eth0 , el pc ( servidor ) hace pppoeconf
<rodrigo> ya tengo internet en el pc
<rodrigo> ahora nose q configurar en eth0 y eth1
<rodrigo> tengo 2 tarjetas de red
<fernando_> clasclin, quizas esto te puede servir http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/8453280/Como-bootear-desde-un-USB-en-BIOS-viejos-que-no-lo-soportan.html
<rodrigo> :S
<clasclin> rodrigo: no creo poder ayudarte
<rodrigo> aaah
<rodrigo> :(
<fernando_> hay alguna forma de que los videos flash se vean bien sin instalar los drivers privativos de nvidia?
<mimecar> fernando_: el video depende de flash no de nvidia
<clasclin> fernando_: no hay manera, flash es una bosta!
<fernando_> no, cuando instalo los drivers privativos flash cambia
<mimecar> y puedes ver el video con vlc sin problemas
<fernando_> porque usa aceleracion de hardware
<fernando_> flash en youtube o alguna pagina asi
<mimecar> la aceleración por hardware solo es en la versión 10.2
<mimecar> y no se si se aplica a linux
<fernando_> la diferencia se nota cuando instalo los controladores
<dorel> una pregunta
<fernando_> pero tengo problemas con la resolucion
<mimecar> fernando_: espera a que se descargue el video y usa vlc para verlo
<mimecar> totem también puede moestrarlo
<clasclin> es mas sino instalas los controladores puede que tengas problemas para maximizar los videos con muchos errores
<dorel> acaso ya no se guardan los archivos como los videos en la parpeta de temporales(/tmp)???
<mimecar> dorel: si
<fernando_> jaja no, estoy instalando la pc a un amigo
<fernando_> si le digo que tiene que hacer eso para ver los videos me la tira por las patas
<fernando_> la idea es verlos en la pagina
<clasclin> si es youtube si, pero si es otra pagina quizas se guarde de otra manera
<rodrigo> alguien me podria ayudar configurar servidor dhcp?
<fernando_> ademas si quiero ver tv online
<fernando_> no puedo usar vlc
<fernando_> por ejemplo justin.tv
<rodrigo> mimecar, me podrias ayudar?
<mimecar> si tienes una duda concreta si
<clasclin> hay un truquito para flash buscalo en taringa. El problema de taringa es que entras para descargar un programa y terminas en Poringa!!!
<fernando_> clasclin, si, lo he visto pero ¿¿funciona??
<dorel> mimecar,  estoy viendo videos de youtube y no los encuentro en la carpeta de los temporales, a que se puede deber esto ???
<clasclin> ya me fije lo de plop, pero para que seguir agregando software cuando tengo grub2 que hace lo mismo: bootear una imagen iso desde el disco rigido
<clasclin> fernando_: a mi me funciona un poco mejor, pero tampoco es la panacea
<mimecar> dorel: cuando están completamente cargados aparecerán en /tmp
<mimecar> con un nombre aleatorio
<clasclin> puede que aparescan con Fl"aleatorio"xxxx
<clasclin> despues los podes renombrar video.flv y los abris con tu reproductor favorito o sea `vlc'
<NeoRanger> fernando_: que cosa funciona?? Poringa?? jajajaja!!!
<clasclin> Vamooos a Poringaaa!!!
<fernando_> jaja que es eso? jaja aguante micamorocha!!!!!!!!!!!!!! carajo
<fernando_> funciono el truquito de flash
<mimecar> recordar que este es un canal de soporte
<clasclin> si, perdon
<fernando_> ahora como mejoro la reproduccion de video en los reproductores totem o vlc o gnome-mplayer?
<NeoRanger> mimecar: si actualizaste flash no aparecen mas en /tmp sino en la carpeta Cache de cada navegador
<mimecar> NeoRanger: con la 10.2 hace eso?
<clasclin> fernando_: los videos los podes abrir a pantalla completa  y no se  traban tanto aunque funciona mejor en MSWin
<fernando_> si, ahora quiero mejorar la reproduccion en vlc o gnome-mplayer
<NeoRanger> por ejemplo en Google Chorme aparece en /.cache/google-chrome/cache/default/cache
<fernando_> porque se entrelaza
<mimecar> ok
<clasclin> mimecar: aparecen en la carpeta de usuario?
<dorel> mimecar, si yo antes los descargaba de los temporales pero estoy checando y ahora no me aparecen los videos no se a que se pueda deber
<fernando_> en firefox about:cache
<mimecar> cuando quiero algún vídeo lo descargo con una extensión de firefox
<fernando_> ahi esta la direccion
<fernando_> yo hice un programa para descargar videos de youtube
<fernando_> esta bueno
<fernando_> si lo quieren se los paso
<NeoRanger> fernando_:  te recomiendo SMPlayer, muy buen reproductor
<fernando_> lo empaquete y todo
<clasclin> a mi me funciona mejor xine que gstreamer (totem)
<NeoRanger> mimecar: sep, a mi ya me lo empezó a hacer
<NeoRanger> clasclin: en SMPlayer se pueden reproducir a pantalla completa y andan super bien
<fernando_> ok
<NeoRanger> dorel: que navegador usas??
<NeoRanger> fernando_: es para firefox?
<fernando_> no
<fernando_> es para ubuntu
<fernando_> este es el programa https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B9aKIAv2IXy7NDM4MzdmMGUtYzE1Yy00NzJkLTkwZjItNGU4MGFjOTk4NGNj&sort=name&layout=list&num=50
<clasclin> ahora entiendo porque tengo los videos en /tmp. Tengo GoogleChrome y viene con flash incorporado
<NeoRanger> clasclin: pero Chrome ahora tambien los guarda en su cache, no los guarda mas en /tmp
<fosco_> clasclin: si los tienes en /tmp es q estas usando flash 10.1
<Eforever> hola
<clasclin> me acabo de fijar y no estan, hasta hace una semana estaban ahi
<Eforever> una consulta
<Eforever> hay alguien?
<NeoRanger> Eforever: pregunte
<clasclin> hay mucha gente, pero sino preguntas
<Eforever> amigo, tengo ubuntu, y quisiera dejar como navegador predeterminado a chrome y no konkeror como esta ahora
<Eforever> en realidad nose como konkeror llego a mi equipo xD
<Eforever> tengo distribucion lubuntu
<NeoRanger> Sistema--->preferencias-->aplicaciones preferidas
<NeoRanger> Ubuntu o Lubuntu??
<Eforever> lubuntu
<clasclin> o desde chrome vas a la llave de herramientas y en la pesta~a --> preferencias --> basics abajo de todo elegis "make google my default browser"
<NeoRanger> Eforever: Menu-->Sistema-->preferencias-->aplicaciones preferidas
<Eforever> muchas gracias, creo q se soluciono
<Eforever> me meti en aplicaciones prefereridad
<Eforever> ya que si me metia en las opciones de chrome, me decia que no podia, incluso cuando me metia como root
<clasclin> ahh ok
<Eforever> gracias NeoRanger , clasclin
<clasclin> pense que estabas en gnome y se abria konqueror. Pero estabas en lubuntu
<NeoRanger> de nada
<Eforever> claro, lo que pasaba es que cualquier link se me metia a konkeror,
<Eforever> estando en chrome
<Eforever> lo raro es que al parecer tengo problemas con los permisos, porque no puedo abrir konkeror desde el menu, pero si me meto desde la consola, con sudo, ahi si arranca
<clasclin> Alguien mas usa la configuracion de teclado en dvorak? o estan todos con qwerty. No se si tecleo mas rapido que antes pero me duele menos la mano
<mimecar> si te duele la mano usando qwerty no las estas poniendo bien
<clasclin> por eso me pase a dvorak aunque no escribo mas rapido, pero me gusta donde queda la barra inclinada (en la q)
<clasclin> es probable, aunque en esa epoca miraba el teclado para escribir (qwerty)
<Eforever> muchachos, que pasa si elimino KDE de mi lubuntu??? puedo sin causar problemas?
<mimecar> Eforever: revisa antes las dependencias
<clasclin> vas a tener problemas con los repos
<Eforever> mmmm, mejor lo dejo jjejejeje
<clasclin> fijate de no tocar aplicaciones de lubuntu y sale todo bien
<dannyLopez> buenas
<clasclin> aunque vas a tener que revisar la dependencias
<dannyLopez> por que me esta iniciando en el escritorio 2 por defecto? y como regreso al escritorio 1?
<clasclin> te referis a ctrl+alt+ "tecla de direccion"
<clasclin> "tecla de direccion" es el cursor direccional izquierda o derecha?
<rodrigo> mimecar,
<rodrigo> una consulta porfa
<mimecar> di
<rodrigo> configure el dhcpd.conf
<rodrigo> tengo 2 dhcpd.conf
<rodrigo> :S
<mimecar> pon la guía que estas usando para configurar uns ervidor dhcp
<rodrigo> http://servidordebian.wikidot.com/squeeze-es:intranet-dhcp-server
<mimecar> esa guía es para debian, te has dado cuenta?
<rodrigo> si, pero me dijeron q es " lo mismo "
<rodrigo> debian y ubuntu
<mimecar> puedes tener archivos que cambien la ruta
<mimecar> ¿en que paso te has quedado?
<rodrigo> en q configure el dhcpd.conf
<mimecar> parte concreta..?
<rodrigo> nose q hacer
<rodrigo> en etc tengo
<rodrigo> dhcp  y dhcp3
<rodrigo> en ambos tengo dhcpd.conf
<rodrigo> :S
<mimecar> parece que son diferentes programas
<rodrigo> :!
<mimecar> ¿el servidor es para tu casa o para una empresa?
<rodrigo> casa
<rodrigo> kero practicar
<mimecar> ¿para que necesitas un servidor dhcp?
<rodrigo> loq pasa q kiero postular a un mejor empleo
<rodrigo> y pa eso tengo q saber linux
<mimecar> averigua si dhcp / dhcp3 son programas diferentes
<mimecar> ¿ya sabes moverte perfectamente usando la consola de linux?
<rodrigo> si
<rodrigo> eso sin problema
<mimecar> ok
<rodrigo> o sea lo basico
<rodrigo> xd
<rodrigo> cd y ls
<mimecar> ....
<rodrigo> apt
<rodrigo> xd
<mimecar> eso no es saber moverse
<rodrigo> mmm
<rodrigo> xd
<rodrigo> me falta mucho me imagino
<mimecar> antes que aprender a montar un servidor dhcp si
<Ka0os> un paso a la vez ve a google y estudia un poco.
<rodrigo> lo q pasa q llevo 3 semanas
<rodrigo> en esto del servidor
<mimecar> busca una guía que sea para la versión de ubuntu server que usas
<Ka0os> si piensas trabajar de algo que no sabes y cobrar por ello es estafa
<rodrigo> Ka0os, :(
<Ka0os> preparate bien así sera todo mas facil
<Ka0os> mira estas pagina s
<rodrigo> esto me esta volviendo loco
<rodrigo> =(
<rodrigo> me duele la kabeza
<Ka0os> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/ssa/linux/edu/lpi/index.html
<rodrigo> Ka0os, tu sabes si existe cursos de servidor pa novatos?
<Ka0os> toma eso como una pauta a seguir aprende en orden todo que se requiere para pasar ese examen y ya es eso el primer paso
<mimecar> servidor web y novato en la misma frase no es bueno
<rodrigo> :(
<Ka0os> si vas a seguir en todo iluso y poco acertado no vale la pena continuar la conversación
<rodrigo> o sea mejor le digo a mi amigo q no optare por el trabajo
<rodrigo> =(
<mimecar> rodrigo: en ese trabajo te piden montar un servidor dhcp?
<Ka0os> xD
<rodrigo> dhcp, dns, web,php
<mimecar> son cosas diferentes
<mimecar> no es lo mismo montar un servidor dhcp que programar con php
<rodrigo> y tambien squirremail
<rodrigo> lo q pasa q hay una persona q alla trabaje en eso
<rodrigo> y me dijo si keria trabajar ai
<mimecar> ¿has programado con php?
<rodrigo> jamas
<rodrigo> o sea instalar php pk parece q ocupan joomla
<rodrigo> eso
<rodrigo> me entiendes?
<mimecar> eso no es programar con php
<mimecar> es montar un servidor web básico
<rodrigo> nop, npo es necesario programar
<rodrigo> exactamente
<rodrigo> algo basico
<rodrigo> para mi es complejo
<Ka0os> chauu mimecar siempre un gusto leerlo y gracias
<mimecar> buenas noches..
<rodrigo> mimecar, usted da clases ?
<mimecar> no
<rodrigo> ah
<rodrigo> =(
<qwe> Saludos de Lima Perú
<qwe> Probando
<qwe> Gracias por todo, hasta la próxima
<Onicev> Hola buenas.
<Onicev> Por un error he eliminado la barra superior que sale por defecto en ubuntu 10.10 ¿Podria alguien decirme como la puedo recuperar? Gracias
<mimecar> crea un panel nuevo y añade los applets
<Onicev> Eso lo he hecho en parte
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre la barra de abajo, nuevo panel
<Onicev> pero no se como se coloca el icono de firefox
<mimecar> arrastra el icono desde el menú
<qwe> presiona el boton de calculadora
<Onicev> he recuperado algunas cosas de lo qeu se instala por defecto
<Onicev> ah vale
<Onicev> ¿Y el de la conexion inalambrica? Ese de donde sale
<mimecar> es un applet
<Onicev> ¿Y eso... es bueno o es malo?
<mimecar> ??
<mimecar> añadelo al panel simplemente
<Onicev> Es que no se lo que es un applet
<Onicev> y tampoco donde encontrarlo
<Onicev> Para mi, en mi ignorancia, tan solo es un icono de acceso rapido a alguna utilidad
<charrua> click derecho sobre el panel añadir al panel
<charrua> area de notificaciopn
<Onicev> Bien
<Onicev> ya tengo otro. Gracias charrua
<charrua> que te falta?
<Onicev> Pues entre este ultimo y el calendario, todo lo que sale por defecto en el medio de ambos
<Onicev> Creo que uno es el de los drivers privativos
<charrua> agrega el eloj
<charrua> reloj
<Onicev> el reloj lo tengo
<charrua> la barra de menu
<charrua> ??
<Onicev> si la barra de menu es la de aplicaciones lugares y sistema tambien la tengo
<charrua> indicador de la sesion
<Onicev> ese creo que no me suena
<charrua> volumen
<Onicev> ya me suena
<Onicev> es el que va a la derecha del todo
<charrua> sii
<Onicev> Me parece que ya esta todo completo a falta del icono de los drivers privativos
<Onicev> pero ese me da igual tenerlo que no
<Onicev> Bueno. Muchas gracias. Lo que no se es como se fue la dichosa barra. Ahora al encender el equipo fue cuando me di cuenta de que no estaba
<Onicev> Un saludo y gracias a todos de nuevo
<mimecar> Onicev: la has tenido que borrar a mano
<charrua> es raro por que estan ancladas al escritorio
<Onicev> Seguramente y no me he dado ni cuenta
<Onicev> Os dejo ya. No quiero daros mas la lata.
<Onicev> Mas o menos ha quedado como estaba
<Onicev> saludos
<Onicev> bye
<yarinse> hola, alguien sabe de alguna aplicacion u orden que me permita modificar nombre de archivos/carpetas par unir las palabra con _ ?
<yarinse> p.ej. : archivo modificado.txt convertirlo a archivo_modificado.txt
<Onicev> Hola de nuevo
<Onicev> Perdonad que os interrumpa una vez mas. En el panel superior me falta el icono del control de sonido ¿Donde obtengo ese icono?
<Onicev> Por panel quiero decir barra superior
<charrua> volumen
<Onicev> si volumen de sonido
<charrua> lo mismo que hoy
<charrua> agregar al panel
<Onicev> Ahi ya he estado, pero no se que opcion es de las que se muestran
<charrua> control de volumen
<Onicev> De hecho, no ha
<Onicev> De hecho no hay ninguna con ese nombre
<charrua> que raro
<erUSUL> Onicev: sound-indicator o algo asi
<Onicev> voy a mirar
<qwe>   Como hago para pasarme al  canal de IRC # linux-plug
<Onicev> Tampoco
<erUSUL> Onicev: indicator-sound es
<erUSUL> qwe: /join #linux-plug
<Onicev> Con la "I" solo tengo inversiones
<charrua> el volumen es parte del area de notificacion
<Onicev> Y tambien informe meteorologico
<charrua> ya la pusiste?
<Onicev> Si la tengo puesta
<charrua> y ahi no esta el icono de volumen
<charrua> al lado del icono de conexion
<Onicev> Leñe. Me he salido sin querer
<Onicev> Bueno. No importa. Acabo de colocar el icono de sonido que aparece en Sistema que para el caso debe de ser muy parecido
<Onicev> Venga muchas gracias de nuevo
<Onicev> Un saludo
<Onicev> Bye
<qwe> Gracias amigo erUSUL, ya entre al canal linux-plug
<erUSUL> qwe: no hay de que
<qwe> Ya regreso, saludos...!!!!!
<holygungner> Hola a todos, saludos desde Venezuela
<holygungner> saludos desde Venezuela
<qwe> saludos de Lima Perú
<holygungner> alguno de ustedes sabrá de algun programa que ripee CD de música?
<Tarrasquero> k3b
<holygungner> no, intente la vez pasada instalar K3b y no pude
<holygungner> sabeis de otro??
<holygungner> ¿?
<holygungner> alguno sabeis de un programa para ripear CD de musica que no sea K3B?
<charrua> para grabar cd?
<erUSUL> holygungner: soundjuicer en gnome
<qwe> ripear es grabar?
<qwe> o copiar?
<erUSUL> qwe: extraer las pistas normalmente a mp3 o vorbis
<qwe> Gracias por explicarme
<clasclin> tengo otro para recomendar
<clasclin> oggconverter
<qwe> Y el Bracero no es igual?
<clasclin> fijate si te sirve, lo probe con vorbis y anda bastante bien. Es grafico solamente
<clasclin> si tenes bracero tambien te sirve
<qwe> K3B es para escritorio KDE y bracero para Gnome?
<clasclin> si
<holygungner> gracias, ya solucioné
<holygungner> decidi probar con juicer
<holygungner> pero no he visto como que dó
<clasclin> soundjuicer, oggconverter = gnome
<holygungner> pero no he visto como quedó
<holygungner> voya a escuchar un tema a ver y les digo
<clasclin> ok
<qwe> Bueno, se aprende mucho aquí y eso que recién empiezo jajajajajajaja....!!!!!!!!
<qwe> Ya vuelvo
<clasclin> todos aprendemos!
<holygungner> asi es, todos aprendemos
<holygungner> al parecer, quedó bien estoy esperando que carge bien la musica ya que tiene un intro.... todo raro
<holygungner> Que dó bien!!!!
<holygungner> Quedó bien!!!!
<holygungner> gracias mil, son grandes... de verdad estoy agradecido!
<holygungner> =)
<holygungner> Esta sonando Rammlied.ogg
<clasclin> echando a perder se aprende
<holygungner> asi es...
<holygungner> eso es cierto
<holygungner> pero a veces, el riesgo es muy alto
<holygungner> bueno, os dejo, voya a dormir
<holygungner> bueno, os dejo, voy a dormir
<holygungner> hasta pronto, y saludos desde Venezuela
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-20
<Tubu> Hola, hoy he tenido un problema con ubuntu y no se por donde agarrarlo, primero una aplicacion no ejecutaba y me decia "Violacion de segmento", pensaba que no era nada, pero luego me decia lo mismo con synaptic, asi que reinicie> al reiniciar me dijo que varios archivos de configuracion (de gnome creo)estaban dando problemas asi que los borre. peor todavia ahora ya ni puedo iniciar una sesion en la X,, estoy ahora sobre arch con chro
<Tubu> ot sobre mi ubuntu. alguna idea por donde empiezo
<m4v> Tubu: con tan poca información no se, sospecho que se corrompió algún archivo del sistema, le hiciste un chequeo a la partición con fsck?
<Tubu> no, pero pide la info que desees
<m4v> Tubu: como dije, sospecho que se corrompió el sistema, haz un chequeo para ver si la partición está bien.
<Tubu> ok,
<m4v> te sugeriría que reinstales Ubuntu encima nuevamente, ya que ver que tiene y arreglarlo seguramente sería más trabajo, pero si primero tiene que estar bien la partición.
<Tubu> m4v, fsck - clean ningun fallo, en canto a resintallar ubuntu encima , que informacion puedo perder?
<m4v> tienes el home en una partición aparte de la raiz?o
<Tubu> no
<Tubu> ya veo
<m4v> si está todo en la misma partición verías hacer backup de los archivos de tu /hoem
<m4v> /home
<aguitel> Tubu, desde la consola haz:apt-get install -f
<Tubu> <aguitel> espera un momento
<Tubu> aguitel, no puedo usar apt-get <W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock> lo estoy mirando
<aguitel> Tubu, estas en el modo recovery?
<Tubu> aguitel, no estoy sobre arch con ubutnu montado con chroot
<aguitel> Tubu, creo que lo que yo digo lo tenes que hacer desde la opcion recovery que aparece cuando muestra el grub
<Tubu> aguitel, es lo mismo, voy a intentar un par de cosas, ahora vuelvo
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<enrike> buenas noches
<juanito1> buenas noches
<juanito1> algun soft. para crear base de datos para linux ?
<juanito1> aparte del de libre office base
<enrike> MySQL
<juanito1> funciona en linux ?
<juanito1> enrike, mysql funciona en linux ?
<enrike> juanito1, hasta donde se, funciona bajo linux
<xdhtfg> jejejejeje
<xdhtfg> al fin !!!!
<xdhtfg> lo logre  :p
<xdhtfg> todos van a estar bajo mi dominio
<xdhtfg> jejejejejeje
<xdhtfg> xd
<xdhtfg> ¿?
<xdhtfg> no hay nadie que me quiera echar ?
<juanito1> ?
<xdhtfg> ¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?
<xdhtfg> es el fin del mundo !!!!!!!ç
<xdhtfg> maldita ç te odioç
<juanito1> a que te refieres ?
<juanito1> xdhtfg, ?
<juanito1> que paso ? tranquilo hermano
<xdhtfg> te odio doblemente
<xdhtfg> jejejejejeje
<xdhtfg> sabia que habia alguien
<xdhtfg> a la maldita tecla ç
<juanito1> pwuedes explicarte mejor ?
<xdhtfg> siempre la presiono junto con el enter
<xdhtfg> la odio
<juanito1> ah ya
<juanito1> y porque dices que todos vamos a estar bajo tu dominio ?
<xdhtfg> es simple : odio a la tecla ç que esta a un lado del teclado
<xangua> paren ya
<xdhtfg> solo era para llamar la atencionçç
<xdhtfg> vez siempre se mete
<xdhtfg> la detesto?ç
<juanito1> xD
<xdhtfg> por ?
<juanito1> pon una configuracion en la que no uses la tecla
<juanito1> eliminacion de teclas muertas por ejemplo
<xdhtfg> oye xangua : Dalay
<xdhtfg> nno tendria caso tengo 4 so instalados y tendria que hacerlo en todos
<xdhtfg> aun asi no se me habioa ocurrido
<xdhtfg> ahora si como ya vi que si hay personas vivas
<xdhtfg> ¿ que les parece la inclusion de unity como escritorio predeterminado ?
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<xdhtfg> !ot
<kubot> xdhtfg: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<xdhtfg> ok ok ok
<juanito1> me parece bien
<m4v> xdhtfg: necesitas ayuda con Ubuntu?
<juanito1> siempre es bueno romper la rutina
<xdhtfg> pues a mi no
<juanito1> y experimentar cosas nuevas
<juanito1> !google unity
<kubot> Bienvenido a Unity Enlinea: <http://unityenlinea.org/>; La Palabra Diaria - Bienvenido a Unity Enlinea: <http://unity.unityenlinea.org/publicaciones/laPalabra/readLaPalabra.html>; UNITY THE MOVIE: <http://www.unitythemovie.com/>; UnitySpain - Unity Spain | UnitySpain: <http://www.unityspain.com/>; Unity Mexico: <http://www.unity.org.mx/>; Script para convertir el panel de Unity-2D en (1 more message)
<m4v> xdhtfg, juanito1: por favor respeten el tema del canal, si no es sobre soporte en Ubuntu vayan a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<xdhtfg> usa compiz , lo que ba a dejar a miles de maquinas( ejemplo todas las que tengan intel como tarjeta )  a mi
<xdhtfg> estamos hablando de ubuntu
<xdhtfg> asi que esa amenaza no debe de aplicar
<m4v> el canal es sobre soporte.
<xangua> énfasis en Soporte* y nadie está amenazando a nadie
<asesino> aun asi no hay nadie que lo este reclamando o.O
<m4v> te lo estoy reclamando yo.
<asesino> pero no estas pidiendo soporte
<asesino> asi que no aplica
<unomas> buenas noches
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> wenas unomas
<Souchiro> disk[Total: 1.2TB, 9.8% free]
<Souchiro> T_T
<unomas> wenas souchiro :)
<unomas> bueno, graba
<unomas> xD
<Souchiro> o.o
<unomas> :?
<Souchiro> naaa acabo de borrar 74.8 gb de puros juegos hentai
<Souchiro> xD
<unomas> ...
<unomas> xD
<unomas> anda q..
<unomas> xD
<m4v> unomas, Souchiro: si no necesitan ayuda con Ubuntu por favor vayan a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<unomas> ups, perdón
<Souchiro> eso iba a hacer m4v
<unomas> pero no, yo sí necesito ayuda >_<
<Souchiro> :P
<Souchiro> io =, pero no resolvi nada
<m4v> unomas: no hiciste ninguna pregunta.
<unomas> ok perdón
<unomas> a ver, es sobre es una expresión regular
<Souchiro> no se si quitar lo de ati de mi pc
<unomas> en concreto:
<Souchiro> ahora uso nvidia :/
<Souchiro> le afectara?
<unomas> [A-Z]*(xyz)?
<Souchiro> video[nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] @ Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration]
<unomas> alguien me podría aclarar que patrón está buscando por favor?
<Souchiro> no se si causen conflicto con los drivers que tenia instaldos de ati mv4
<Souchiro> m4v *
<unomas> ehm..  lo tomaré como un no... >_<
<m4v> unomas: empieza por ninguna o muchas repeticiones de las letras en A-Z, seguido por la cadena 'xyz', si el signo '?' es parte del regexp entonces es al menos una o ninguna repetición de la cadena 'xyz', seguramente ese regexp está mal porque puede machear ''
<m4v> Souchiro: no creo
<Souchiro> es que el audio se escucha feo
<clasclin> Tengo una duda sobre las variables en bash
<unomas> muchas gracias m4v
<Souchiro> no?
<clasclin> por ejemplo para declararlas uso variable="mi variable"
<m4v> Souchiro: el audio no tiene mucho que ver con las placas de vídeo, no?
<Souchiro> weno, intentare quitar los drivers de ati, a ver si no la jodo
<clasclin> para saber el contenido uso echo $variable
<Souchiro> ps es que mi tarjeta anterior era una elitegroup con graficos integrados ati
<unomas> y si no es demasiado abusar, la segunda es: [0-9][0-9]?ab*a. >_<
<clasclin> pero no entiendo una de las expansiones que se hace con echo ${variable}
<Souchiro> ahora es una asus con graficos nvidia m4v
<Souchiro> fue un cambio brutal que hice
<Souchiro> por que cambie la tarjeta y el procesador  a uno mas potente
<m4v> unomas: es bastante sencillo el regexp, te sugiero leer la documentación.
<clasclin> alguien me podira dar un ejemplo de uso de echo ${variable}. O sea cuando se usan los {}
<clasclin> lo vi en algunos script pero no entiendo muy bien en que caso debe usarse de esa manera
<m4v> Souchiro: sigo sin entender que puede tener eso que ver con el audio, si cambiaste la placa madre y el sonido es integrada entonces es el driver del audio.
<Souchiro> weno si, pero ahi entra eso
<Souchiro> audinfo
<m4v> clasclin: se usa para separar la variable del resto del texto, por ejemplo echo "$variableasdad" no funcionaría, echo "${variable}asdsd" si
<Souchiro> sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<Souchiro> la anterior era ati creo
<unomas> eso estoy haciendo m4v pero no me aclaro >_<, gracias de todas formas ^^
<m4v> ati no tiene placas de sonido
<Souchiro> o de que manera me doy cuenta cuales son los drivers que no necesito?
<m4v> no será un chip de sonido HDA-intel?
<clasclin> para saber si tenes los drivers usas lspci -k y te muestra los modulso cargados
<clasclin> m4v: ok ya entendi gracias
<Souchiro> weno me voy, nos leemos :D
<unomas> m4v sigues aquí?
<unomas> alguien? xD
<Reisilver> hola
<BoF> buenas gente coo estan
<Reisilver> hola BOF
<BoF> hola Reisilver
<NipSarm> hola a todos :D
<NipSarm> el canal 14 de una red wifi es el mismo estandar que el resto?
<unomas> se fue m4v y se fue la ayuda xd
<dzup2> ojala siga asi
<unomas> así como? sin ayuda? xD
<juanantonio_> Buenas, chavales
<juanantonio> Ya estoy aquí con Lucid
<BoF> y
<juanantonio> y se ve muy bonito, pero la primera en la frente
<BoF> y
<juanantonio> ¿Cómo hago para poder escuchar MP3 y ver videos flash? No soy capaz
<BoF> escribe sudo reeboot
<juanantonio> bueno, videos flash tanto en Firefox como en Chromium
<BoF> sudo reboot
<juanantonio> Ajá, ¿sólo así y se arregla?
<BoF> se
<xangua> no le hagas caso juanantonio
<juanantonio> No se lo he hecho, jejeje
<xangua> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> para instalar flash, codecs, java, fuentes y demás
<juanantonio> En su día recuerdo que instalé algo
<juanantonio> Ah, eso mismo desde ejecutar, ¿o desde Konsole?
<BoF> nop
<xangua> si usas kde, entonces instala: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BoF> coloca eso en tu calculadora
<DavidReza> hola, alguien sabe qué comando de la consola puedo usar para saber los puertos que tiene abierto un servidor?
<juanantonio> Bof> De hecho pensaba colocarlo en la calculadora, sí :P
<BoF> sudo reboot DavidReza
<BoF> sino nmap localhost
<DavidReza> haha
<DavidReza> ah
<BoF> pero te recomiendo la primera
<DavidReza> ese era
<DavidReza> nmap
<DavidReza> esque no me acordaba
<BoF> y
<DavidReza> gracias BoF, si no me funciona
<DavidReza> probare con el primero!
<BoF> que las lesean estos niños
<BoF> porque usan ubuntu?
<juanantonio> Vamos a probar, xangua
<BoF> que tal es ese so llamando xangua?
<juanantonio> Bof> No sabía que hubiera que justificar usar Ubuntu, Kubuntu o Akuna matata
<BoF> todo motivo
<BoF> nada es porque si
<BoF> pequeño juanantonio
<juanantonio> jejeje, pequeño, ya me gustaría, pero ya hace mucho que peino canas ;)
<BoF> no te hablo de edad , sino de conocimiento
<Reisilver> comodidad, seguridad y porque me gusta esa me parece una buena respuesta
<BoF> esa es un respuesta
<juanantonio> Sinceramente, lo uso porque hace unos 7 años tuve SuSE en un portátil por probarlo y me gustó mucho. Cuando compré uno de mesa y venía con Vista, se me ocurrió volver a Linux y probar una distro con una comunidad activa y con KDE para no perderme
<juanantonio> luego le puse el escritorio de Xubuntu e incluso el de Lubuntu, que me encanta
<BoF> que bueno
<juanantonio> pero me sigue gustando mucho más este que los Windows esos que no hacen más que dar fallos y sólo sirven para jugar
<BoF> bueno para que vamos a andar con cosas libreoffice no le llega ni a los talones al office de microsoft
<Reisilver> muchachos no quiero ser molesto pero esto es servicio técnico pasen a ubuntu offtopic para seguir esta charla que me parece interesante
<juanantonio> ¿No le llega a los talones? Pues yo del Office sólo uso el Outlook
<BoF> pero me refiero al todo
<juanantonio> y con Lucid espero no tenerlo que usar, veremos ;)
<juanantonio> Ahora me falta ponerlo todo a mi gusto como lo tenía en hardy
<Reisilver> muchachos no quiero ser molesto pero esto es servicio técnico pasen a ubuntu offtopic para seguir esta charla que me parece interesante
<BoF> jajaja
<BoF> ya me pase a #ubuntu-offtopic
<Triviox> Buenas.. alguien me ayuda con los comando para instalar un .tar.gz? generalmente bajo los debs.. pero esta vez no me sirvieron.. :S
<juanantonio> Ok, yo me voy, en España es bastante tarde. Muchas gracias por todo
<BoF> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Triviox> desde ya, gracias :)
<Reisilver> Triviox
<Reisilver> es fácil
<NooBoontoo> Hello. Ok, so I got this GENIUS tablet with cordless pen, but is not working, the tablet is fine because i can see the LED responding to the touch of the pen, but the mouse cursor wont move
<NooBoontoo> Ah, disculpen, canal equivocado
<NooBoontoo> va de nuevo
<Reisilver> no problem
<Triviox> Reisilver tengo Yacy.tar.gz en mi carpeta home/descargas..
<Reisilver> No problem man
<Reisilver> ya
<Triviox> otras veces lo he hecho xo siguiendo paso a paso lo que dicen en algun post.. no se hacerlo "pensando" :S
<Reisilver> abre un terminal
<Triviox> oks
<BoF> ahora escribe sudo reboot Triviox
<Reisilver> cd directorio dónde está el archivo
<Triviox> reboot nop ¬¬
<Triviox> oks estoy en descargas
<Reisilver> tar -xvf nombre de archivo
<Reisilver> presiona enter
<NooBoontoo> Ok, tengo una tableta GENIUS para dibujar, pero no funciona en Ubuntu, la tableta funciona ya que el LED responde al roce de la punta del lapiz, ¿como podria hacer que el cursor del raton obedezca al lapiz?
<Triviox> Oks Reisilver, ahi lo descomprimio.. creo..
<Triviox> :)
<Reisilver> man
<Triviox> dime
<Reisilver> este hay unj buen tuto en pdf dónde hay una lista de comando útiles
<Reisilver> yo lo baje pero no lo imprimi
<Reisilver> mi impresaora se murió
<Reisilver> sería bueno que lo tuvieras a mano
<Reisilver> como una libreta de bolsillo
<m4v> BoF: por favor terminala con esos comandos.
<Reisilver> para que aprendas
<Triviox> jeje.. yo trato de bajar siempre debs para no complicarme.. =S.. con la terminal no paso del sudo apt-get install remove o purge..
<Reisilver> este Triviox
<Reisilver> aprender un pòquito de consola y sus comandos no es malo
<Reisilver> yo me sé algunos
<Reisilver> no me sé muchos
<Reisilver> pero ayuda sabes
<Reisilver> leer un poco más nunca está de más
<Triviox> ahora desp del tar -xv? configura make o algo de eso.. no? lo he hecho.. xo como te digo.. siempre sin saber los por que"
<Reisilver> ah
<Reisilver> .configure
<BoF> te falto el /
<Reisilver> ./configure
<Triviox> oks
<Reisilver> sip
<Reisilver> ,me falto
<Triviox> bash: ./configure: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<Reisilver> si te salen dependencias lo vas instalando con synaptic o apt
<Triviox> =S..
<m4v> NooBoontoo: ni idea, tengo una Wacom, que andan de una sin configurar nada. Con las Genius es más complicado el tema y no se si andan.
<Reisilver> como root
<Reisilver> Triviox
<Triviox> ahh con sudo es lo mismo?
<Reisilver> estás instalando un programa
<Triviox> sip
<Reisilver> yo lo hago como root man
<Reisilver> y no me da problemas
<Triviox> oks.. simplemente pongo "root ./configure"?
<m4v> para el ./configure no hace falta root
<m4v> ni para el make,
<Triviox> entonces :S.. porque me salio ese error?
<BoF> porque te falta algo
<BoF> dependencia etc
<Triviox> supuestamente el .tar.gz es la fuente no?
<Triviox> ahh =(..
<BoF> seguramente te falta un sudo reboot
<m4v> !compilar Triviox
<kubot> Triviox: Ayuda y consejos para compilar desde el código fuente en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware | Trata siempre de usar !paquetes precompilados.
<BoF> antes de todo
<Triviox> jeje el reboot si lo conozco :P
<Triviox> si, siempre bajo los .deb por estas cosas..
<m4v> Triviox: compilar no es tan sencillo, no está el programa que necesitas en los repositorios?
<Triviox> pero los que encontre no sirvieron--
<Reisilver> bueno debo decir que yo lo he hecho como root y no he tenido problemas al instalar de un tar.gz
<Triviox> es el "yacy"
<Triviox> un buscador p2p..
<Triviox> probé instalandolo con el ppa para debian... me bajo e instalo pero no logré hacerlo funcionar (ni verlo siquiera, no se donde quedaron los accesos para entrar)
<Triviox> lo quite..
<xangua> ppa para debian¿¿ :S
<Triviox> y probé con el .tar.gz por las dudas que el problema estuviera en que mi pc es estructura 64...
<Triviox> sip.. es el que está en la pagina.. supùestamente es compatible :S
<Triviox> ## Buscardor P2P Yacy
<Triviox> deb http://debian.yacy.net ./
<m4v> Triviox: ppa son normalmente para Ubuntu
<Triviox> al hacer el sudo apt-get update no me tiró error.. tampoco con el install yacy.. pero no pude ejecutarlo despues.. segun la pag solo requiere  open jdk java 6
<Triviox> http://www.yacy-websuche.de/wiki/index.php/En:DebianInstall
<Triviox> ahi aclara Installation of YaCy on Debian or Ubuntu
<Triviox> pero bueno.. igualmente no me funcionó, pensé que el problema era que estaba para 32 nada mas.. por eso traté de hacer la install del tar.gz.. jeje pero quedara par ala prox..
<Triviox> Antes de irme les haga una preg.. si en vez del tar -xvf lo descomprimo graficamente.. igual serviria? porque ese comando dificilmente lo recuerde :S..
<Reisilver> sip
<Reisilver> puedes hacerlo con ark
<m4v> Triviox: es lo mismo.
<Reisilver> o xarchiver
<Triviox> Oks :)
<Reisilver> o alguna aplicación gráfica
<Triviox> bueno, al menos ahora recoedaré el ./configure.. de a poco me voy nutriendo
<Triviox> muchas gracias por el tiempo y la buena onda Reisilver y m4v .. nos vemos :)
<NooBoontoo> Para construir e instalar algo, me dice que use el ./autogen.sh. Hasta todo bien, pero mi duda es, despues de armar e instalar todo esto, es seguro borrar la carpeta que traia todo el contenido de archivos que baje de la red?
<NooBoontoo> ¿O debo mover la carpeta a un lugar seguro antes de construir?
<qwe> Como hago para cambiar de canal, ejemplo linux-plg
<Reisilver> usas x-chat
<Reisilver> ?¿
<qwe> si recien hoy
<Reisilver> menu server
<Reisilver> join chanel
<xangua>  /join #nombredelcanal
<Reisilver> y pones el nombre del canal
<Reisilver> eso también sirve
<Reisilver> lo acabo de probar
<qwe> en la barra superior tengo Irc, Editar, Red, Conversación, Ver, Ayuda
<qwe> donde esta menu server
<qwe> donde lo encuentro
<NooBoontoo> Algo que no entiendo:  todos estos comandos resultaron si error ./configure --with-xorg-module-dir=/usr/lib/xorg/modules
<NooBoontoo> make && sudo make install
<NooBoontoo> Pero, cuando escribo esto: osmodivs@Djiin:~/xorg-input-wizardpen-0.8.0$ ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wizardpen_drv.*
<NooBoontoo> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wizardpen_drv.*: No such file or directory
<NooBoontoo> ¿O sea que no se formo el directorio, o estoy escribiendo el camino incorrecto?
<qwe> Que comandos utilizo para que me salga las 4 rayas entre cruzadas ( símbolo Michi)
<Reisilver> este
<Reisilver> lo tienes en español
<Reisilver> jejejejejejejeje
<Reisilver> yo lo tengo en inglés
<qwe> si
<Reisilver> lo siento
<Reisilver> RED
<Reisilver> man
<qwe> Iam Sorry
<Reisilver> unirse a canal
<Reisilver> ojojojojojojojojojoj
<Reisilver> Noobontoo que tratas de compilar
<Reisilver> ?¿
<TrueNhero> cuando el root no puede cambiar los permisos de un archivo?
<qwe> En teclado Inglés, como sale la Ñ
<Reisilver> que raro debería
<Reisilver> tienes una pórtatil
<Reisilver> verdad
<TrueNhero> los archivos estan en una memory stick pro duo, pero no los puedo ver en el psp son fotos
<TrueNhero> los copie de una carpeta home de otra session y no me deja verlos
<Reisilver> TrueHero
<Reisilver> has probado el comando chown
<Reisilver> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chown
<TrueNhero> qwe: copialo de una pagina web y ya
<Reisilver> con este comando le das permiso a tu usuario desde root
<qwe> Gracoas
<Reisilver> para que vea
<qwe> Gracias
<TrueNhero> es lo mas rapido que te puedo ofrecer o busca el ascii para mezclarlo con alt+
<Reisilver> los archivos
<Reisilver> yo tuve problemas con una carpeta que copie de un DVD y sólo root podía verlo
<Reisilver> y use ese comando
<Reisilver> abres un terminal te pones como root y pones chown tuusuario /home/tuusuario/nombredecarpeta o archivo
<TrueNhero> y en una memoria como se quien es el propietario?
<Reisilver> tu usuario no accede a la carpeta
<TrueNhero> por los permisos mi psp no puede leer las fotos
<Reisilver> ummmm
<Reisilver> bueno no tengo un psp pero cuando puse un disco aparte me pasaba que no podía ingresar a las carpetas de esas particiones e hice esto
<Reisilver> chown tuusuario /media/Datos que es el nombre de la partición
<Reisilver> montada en esa carpeta
<TrueNhero> ok
<Reisilver> y pude acceder a todo el contenido
<DavidReza> hola, necesito ayuda para desinstalar un programa, ya intenté con sudo apt-get remove --purge wallpapoz y me dice que no se localizó el paquete wallpapoz
<DavidReza> tmbn intenté con sudo apt-get purge wallpapoz y nada
<DavidReza> y el programa sí lo puedo abrir
<Reisilver> el synaptic
<Reisilver> has probado borrarlo de allí
<DavidReza> no aparece
<DavidReza> tampoco en el Centro de Sofware
<DavidReza> sin embargo, en la consola pongo wallpapoz y me abre el programa
<Reisilver> creo que ese programa debes detenerlo antes de eliminarlo
<DavidReza> en el mismo progama viene un menú Daemon, le di parar
<Reisilver> mejor dicho te cambia el fondo
<Reisilver> todavía
<DavidReza> pues esque no lo está haciendo, por eso lo voy a eliminar
<DavidReza> solo me funcionó los primeros 2 días creo, despues he tenido el mismo fondo siempre
<DavidReza> ya intente killall wallpapoz y me dice "Proceso no encontrado"
<Reisilver> whereis wallpapoz
<Reisilver> en un terminal
<DavidReza> /usr/local/bin/wallpapoz
<Reisilver> bueno
<Reisilver> podrías borrarlo
<Reisilver> como root
<Reisilver> pero sabes
<DavidReza> tengo un archivo daemon_wallpapoz y otro que es wallpapoz
<Reisilver> cambiale el nombre
<Reisilver> a todos
<DavidReza> y en /usr/local/share/applications tengo otro
<Reisilver> no los borres
<Reisilver> realmente
<DavidReza> por qué?
<Reisilver> yo los borraría me atrevería pero no estoy seguro si haciendolo afectara a otros programas
<Reisilver> no estoy seguro
<DavidReza> ahhh
<Reisilver> primero cambia el nombre de las carpetas
<Reisilver> reinicias
<Reisilver> si todo está en orden
<Reisilver> los borras a lo seguro
<DavidReza> ok
<DavidReza> voy a reiniciar entonces
<Reisilver> es raro que no se puedan eliminar desde synaptic
<Reisilver> o terminal
<Reisilver> con apt
<Reisilver> ok
<DavidReza> ni desde en Centro de software
<DavidReza> pero bueno
<Reisilver> eso
<DavidReza> reiniciaré
<srDeath> hola buenas a todos
<srDeath> alguien sabe como grabar video mi escritorio
<srDeath> con sonido de microfono
<srDeath> y sonido del pc
<srDeath> GTK-RecordMyDesktop me da problemas
<Reisilver> istambul
<TrueNhero> alguien que entienda y hable ingles y me quiera ayudar... puede ser una bobada pero es de un tutorial de blender y no entiendo un pedacito
<arp-> ?
<d-b> que aplicasion puedo instalar que se a parecida a winzip o winrar?
<d-b> ya gracias ya instale unrar
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Tiffon> nas
<Guest1426> hola tengo el siguiente problema: cuando instalo los drivers de nvidia se me cambia la resolucion y no puedo volver a la anterior
<fosco_> Guest1426: estas en ubuntu ahora?
<Guest1426> si
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta lspci | grep -i vga
<fosco_> con eso veremos q grafica tienes
<Guest1426> gf9500gt
<fosco_> pon lo q salga del comando q te di
<Guest1426> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] (rev a1)
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> ahora veamos el estado del controlador
<fosco_> glxinfo | grep -i render
<Guest1426> direct rendering: Yes
<Guest1426> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<Guest1426>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fragment_program,
<fosco_> ahora mismo no estas usando el controlador de nvidia
<Guest1426> nono
<fosco_> estas usando aceleracion por software
<Guest1426> si
<fosco_> pues venga, instala el controlador de nvidia
<Guest1426> ok
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185 && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<cousteau> es nvidia-current
<fosco_> bueno, el current es un enlace simbolico al 185
<Guest1426> esta descargando
<Guest1426> mientras tanto te cuento que la resolucion optima de este monitor es 1280x1024
<fosco_> ok
<Guest1426> con los drivers libres me reconoce las resoluciones
<Guest1426> pero con los privativos no
<fosco_> ok, espera q acabe el comando q te di y dime si aparece algun error
<Guest1426> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185 && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Guest1426> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<mimecar> ¿se han instalado los paquetes?
<Guest1426> si
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<fosco_> quizá te falte ese paquete
<Guest1426> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<Guest1426> nvidia-settings ya está en su versión más reciente.
<fosco_> :-?
<Guest1426> el paquete ya estaba instalado
<Guest1426> y me dio el mismo error
<fosco_> a ver, ejecutalo asi: /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig	
<Guest1426> como root?
<fosco_> da igual, ahora es solo para ver si lo tienes
<Guest1426> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<fosco_> ok
<Guest1426> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<Guest1426> como root:
<Guest1426> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<fosco_> lo tienes pero no se te ha metido en el PATH, raro, pero bueno
<Guest1426> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<fosco_> sudo /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig	
<fosco_> ok
<Burro1> buenos dias
<fosco_> ahora solo te falta reiniciar
<Guest1426> buenos dias
<fosco_> si algo no fuese bien vuelve y te ayudamos
<Guest1426> ok reinicio y vuelvo
<fosco_> si no puedes entrar al entorno grafico borra ese archivo y reinicia
<fosco_> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fosco_> tarde
<mimecar> habrá que poner un semáforo para que sepan que no tienen que salir aún
<fosco_> :)
<custom_> fosco_: he vuelto (el que queria instalar los drivers de nvidia)
<fosco_> ok
<custom_> ahora no pasa del plymouth
<custom_> ahora mismo estoy con un live cd
<fosco_> ok, desde el liveCD accede a la particion de ubuntu
<custom_> ok
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta gksu nautilus
<fosco_> eso abrirá una ventana del navegador de archivos con permisos de administrador
<custom_> ok
<fosco_> navega hasta /media/la particion de ubuntu/etc/X11/
<fosco_> y elimina el archivo xorg.conf
<fosco_> reinicia y todo debería estar como al principio
<fosco_> por algun motivo los drivers de nvidia no te funcionan bien
<custom_> ok
<custom_> ahorita vuelvo
<fernando> fosco_: he vuelto
<fosco_> ok, parece que el "current" no te va
<fosco_> tienes varias opciones, una es quedarte como estas
<fosco_> otra es ir probando las versiones q hay del driver a ver si alguna va
<fosco_> el proceso es siempre el mismo
<cocu> ok una vez instalado el driver no hay algun modo de forzar la resolucion?
<fosco_> sudo apt-get purge nvidia current && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185 && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<fosco_> cocu: primero tendremos que hacer que se vea algo
<fosco_> luego ya veremos como cambiar la resolucion
<cocu> es que se veia
<cocu> instalo la current
<cocu> ?
<fosco_> la current es la que tenias y me has dicho q no pasaba del plymouth
<cocu> si, pero antes la habia instalado usando jockey-gtk
<cocu> y funcionaba
<cocu> reinicio y vuelvo
<fosco_> ok, como veas
<fernando_> fosco_, he vuelto
<fernando_> ya tengo la current instalada
<fernando_> la resolucion que tengo es 640x480
<fernando_> fosco_, hay alguna forma de forzar la resolucion?
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> lo primero es comprobar si estas usando el driver de nvidia
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta glxinfo | grep -i render
<fernando_> direct rendering: Yes
<fernando_> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 9500 GT/PCI/SSE2
<fernando_>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_copy_image,
<fernando_>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info,
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta nvidia-settings
<fosco_> en display configuration tienes las resoluciones, mira a ver cuales te deja elegir
<fernando_> 640x480 es la mas alta
<fernando_> la otra es 320xalgo
<fosco_> posiblemente sea porque no reconoce el monitor
<fosco_> que te dice en monitor, unknown?
<fernando_> no encuentro eso
<fernando_> si voy a administracion>preferencias>monitor
<fernando_> dice monitor:unknow
<fernando_> en nvidia settings dice:
<fernando_> model CRT-0 (CRT-0 on GPU-0)
<fosco_> es posible que sea q no puede obtener los valores de frecuencia del monitor
<fosco_> y por eso le pone los mas bajos posibles
<fosco_> vamos a probar a forzarlos
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta gksu gedit /ext/X11/xorg.conf
<fosco_> perdon
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fernando_> listo
<fosco_> se te abrirá un archivo de texto
<fosco_> localiza la Section Monitor
<fosco_> añadele estas dos lineas antes del EndSection
<fernando_> Section "Monitor"
<fernando_>     Identifier     "Monitor0"
<fernando_>     VendorName     "Unknown"
<fernando_>     ModelName      "Unknown"
<fernando_>     HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
<fernando_>     VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
<fosco_> no pegues, que te banean
<fosco_> bueno, aunque no puedes hablar puedes leer
<fosco_> en las lineas numéricas cambialas por estas:
<fosco_> Horizsync 30-70
<fosco_> Vertrefresh 50-160
<fosco_> o por los datos exactos de tu monitor si es q los tienes
<fosco_> guardas y reinicias
<fosco_> a ver si hay suerte
<fernando_> reinicio el sistema o solo las X?
<Guest51941> fosco_,  donde consigo la configuracion del monitor?
<Guest51941> con esa configuracion me ponia señal fuera de rango
<Guest51941> si arranco con un live cd me puedo fijar en /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<esmirlin> alguien sabe cómo hacer que ubunu gnome funcione bien en una netbook¿? o es que canonical ya ha desistido de la gente que usa estos aparatos¿? porque aun la versión netbook va de pena en un atom n450...
<Guest51941> fosco_:
<Guest51941> me fije en la pagina de lg y ya tengo los valores
<Guest51941> muchas gracias
<Guest51941> tengo los drivers funcionando
<fernando_> fosco_, a uds les pagan por estar aqui?
<esmirlin> alguien sabe cómo hacer que ubunu gnome funcione bien en una netbook¿? o es que canonical ya ha desistido de la gente que usa estos aparatos¿? porque aun la versión netbook va de pena en un atom n450...
<fortinero> buenas
<d-b> hola
<fortinero> alguien sabe cual es el canal de soporte de mysql en español?
<d-b> alguien sabe porque no me conecta el emesene? sera que me falta flash player o algo no se?
<fortinero> y empathy no te funciona?
<d-b> no porque quiero emesene es no quiero otro
<d-b> no se si me funcione ese que dices
<d-b> el que me gusta es emesene no me gustan los demas
<fortinero> ah, nunca use emesene, no tengo cuenta de msn, tengo cuenta de yahoo
<d-b> ok gracias
<charrua> que version de emesene tienes por que habia una que no tenia los permisos
<d-b> instale la que esta en el centro de software de ubuntu
<cousteau> d-b, me suena que hace poco hubo un cambio así que a lo mejor tienes que actualizarlo
<d-b> sudo apt-get update?
<d-b> como lo hago cousteau?
<cousteau> no sé si está en repositorios; a lo mejor tienes que agregar backports o algo
<cousteau> o agregar un PPA
<cousteau> no uso emesene, así que no estoy al tanto... (de hecho, no uso MSN)
<d-b> cousteau: cuando instalo algo desde la terminal como hago para que ese programa que instale cargue o sea que ya yo lo pueda usar?
<carlosubuntu__> ejecutandolo luego :P
<cousteau> exacto
<cousteau> en principio los programas son instalar y usar
<d-b> instale el aircrack-ng y no puedo usar airmon.sh atart eth0
<d-b> sera que tengo que instalar algo mas?
<yemino> Tengo un problema con mi "workspace switcher preferences". Solo se muestre en el primer desktop aunque me mueva a otro. Lo he borrado, vuelto a a~nadir, he reiniciado y no hay caso. Simplemente es un bug. Saben si hay otro programa que me muestre cual es mi escritorio actual?  Como para instalarlo?
<d-b> cousteau estoy inslando lo que me dijiste
<cousteau> yo no he dicho de instalar nada... ¿te refieres al PPA?
<d-b> si
<d-b>  es que no se que es ppa
<cousteau> lo siento, me tengo que ir a comer
<d-b> este es mi error alguien sabe a que se debe? error durante el inicio de seccion, por favor vuelva a intentarlo  login error: authentication error: authentication failure
<d-b> eso es lo que me presenta cuando intento subir emesene
<d-b> creo que me falta unas de las aplicasiones que instala el adobe flash player
<dabor> d-b, flash player no tiene nada que ver con emesene
<d-b> dabor: creo que si
<dabor> d-b, de donde sacaste esa idea?
<carlosubuntu__> eso
<carlosubuntu__> de donde
<d-b> de la razon  de que en windows si no tienes el flash player instalado no te funciona el msn y ya se que no estoy en windows pero aller hasta que no instale el flash no me conecto emesene
<erAbuelo> ayer
<dabor> d-b, esto no es windows
<d-b> peor que windows
<d-b> yo se
<d-b> pero
<dabor> d-b, emesene no depende de faslh
<d-b> erabuelo mira dabor escribio mal flash
<d-b> jajajaja
<xangua> ...
<d-b> corrigelo man
<erAbuelo> eso no es un problema de ortografia, es un error al teclear, no es lo mismo
<erAbuelo> ademas yo no corregi a nadie solo puse: "ayer"
<d-b> ok se;or ortografia
<erAbuelo> d-b: te he insultado ?
<d-b> que cosa_
<d-b> ?
<erAbuelo> entonces porque te molesta que te corrigan, no quieres aprender ?
<erAbuelo> si es asi, que haces en linux ?
<d-b> no man no es eso ustedes me dibierten
<d-b> antes me enojaban aora me dan risa
<erAbuelo> y tu a mi, pena
<d-b> abuelo...
<d-b> como que te enojaste?
<erAbuelo> no, te digo, que me das pena, porque no quieres aprender, nada mas
<d-b> lo que quiero aprender tu no me lo ense;aras
<d-b> bueno en fin yo lo que quiero es subir mi msn
<erAbuelo> probablemente, porque yo a partir de ahora te ignorare :)
<d-b> jajajaja
<d-b> aver
<d-b> i si me imnoras que me pasara_
<d-b> ?
<d-b> no eres super man
<d-b> y si no me responde otro me responde google lindo
<d-b> tu eres la biblia ubuntu acaso
<xangua> d-b: para ya
<d-b> xangua
<erUSUL> d-b: corrige tu actitud en el canal o durarás poco.
<d-b> suiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
<d-b> una cosa tengan claro si no aprendo con ustedes aprendo solo
<d-b> solo tendre que leer un poco
<d-b> esa sera la diferencia
<erUSUL> d-b: adelante entonces. aqui solo estas perdiendo tu tiempo y el nuestro
<d-b> a si que no te creas la biblia erabuelo
<fortinero> d-b: ve a buscar tus soluciones en Bing
<d-b> usare google
<fortinero> dije Bing solo por tomarte el pelo
<d-b> ok
<d-b> y me lo tomaste
<fortinero> usa el buscador que quieras
<fortinero> te recomiendo duck duck go
<d-b> i bien largo que lo tengo
<fortinero> y por favor, trata de activar el corrector ortográfico
<d-b> ok
<d-b> toma pelos
<fortinero> ;)
<Sr_ubuntu> Hola. ¿Me podrían decir por qué si aplico el siguiendo script de IPtables se me corta la conexión a Internet? http://pastebin.com/vm2w2YLp
<Sr_ubuntu> siguiente*
<erAbuelo> porque no permites conexiones entrantes nuevas
<Smoof> Buenas
<Smoof> Tengo una pregunta de que URL me recomendais que se actualice Ubuntu
<Smoof> Actualmente se actualizada de http://dell-mini.archive.canonical.com/updates
<Sr_ubuntu> erAbuelo: ty
<erAbuelo> ?
<hernax> Buen dia. Estoy usando Ubuntu 10.04 en una netbook HP y quiero probar con 10.10.
<hernax> El problema es que utilizo el mismo metodo para instalar por usb y no me da resultado.
<erAbuelo> actualiza por inet, acabas antes
<xangua> Smoof: pss ahí solo hay paqueted para jaunty y hardu, uno ya sin soporte y el otro próximo a estar igual
<hernax> Esa seria una solución. Pero me gustaria tener mi copia de Ubuntu en el usb.
<Sr_ubuntu> erAbuelo: cómo se permiten conexiones entrantes con IPtables? no me carga el navegador (las páginas en el navegador)
<erAbuelo> iptables -P INPUT DROP <- con eso la politica por defecto para las conexiones entrantes es DROP
<erAbuelo> ahora tendras que abrir los puertos necesarios para lo que uses
<Sr_ubuntu> erAbuelo: pero yo no no tengo servidores, yo me conecto a servidores
<erAbuelo> Sr_ubuntu: ciertamente, deberia funcionar sin problemas, con ese script
<Sr_ubuntu> erAbuelo: http://pastebin.com/eumdUVA7
<Sr_ubuntu> erAbuelo: mm pues lo tendré que volver a probar a ver xd
<Sr_ubuntu> abuu ^^
<dabor> Sr_ubuntu,  creo que es mejor que no permita nuevas conexiones
<Sr_ubuntu> dabor: ._.
<dabor> Sr_ubuntu, y si mantener la regla $iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<dabor> que permite acceso a las que se generar desde tu pc
<Sr_ubuntu> dabor: ah, pensaba que me hablabas de coña xD
<dabor> Sr_ubuntu, prefiero DROPa todo y abrir solo lo necesario
<Sr_ubuntu> dabor: cómo quedamos? :S
<dabor> Sr_ubuntu, asi como te indico es una buena politica
<Sr_ubuntu> a ver
<Sr_ubuntu> qué quito o elimino de mi código?
<Sr_ubuntu> ;S
<Sr_ubuntu> iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT  & OUTPUT está en el code
<dabor> esta bien
<dabor> mantienes INPUT esta en DROP
<Sr_ubuntu> tambén tengo OUTPUT ACCEPT
<dabor> digo..que dejas INPUT en DROP para mayor segurida
<Sr_ubuntu> mm..
<Sr_ubuntu> no toco nada?
<dabor> OUTPUT ACCEPT ES CORRECTO
<dabor> Sr_ubuntu, esta regla sobra 19.iptables -A OUTPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<d-b> alguien me dice porque no me funciona esto en el terminal.  db@db:~$ airmon.sh atart eth0
<d-b> airmon.sh: orden no encontrada
<d-b> db@db:~$
<dabor> d-b, busca google
<Sr_ubuntu> d-b: no ejecutas el script, sólo escribes su nomre xP
<Sr_ubuntu> d-b: no diré más por crackeador de redes >.<
<d-b> es la mia
<Sr_ubuntu> dabor: ya está, ya lo ejecuto? :P
<d-b> es solo la mia
<d-b> no es para robar la wifi de nadie
<dabor> Sr_ubuntu, donde dice ###OTRAS PROTECCIONES#### no les veo mucho sentido,( casi paranoia)
<dabor> Sr_ubuntu, 48.iptables -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT está si hay que dejarla
<dabor> Sr_ubuntu, igual tendriasmos que saber que necesitas hacer realmente con el firewall
<Sr_ubuntu> Dabor: bueno, no quiero que me hagan arp-spoofing ni ping..
<Sr_ubuntu> dabor: nada, un firewall normalito, que pueda acceder a los sitios que yo accedo primero (ya está) que sólo se pueda conectar tal IP por ssh por X puerto
<Sr_ubuntu> dabor: no quiero spoofing ni ping y ya xd
<Sr_ubuntu> Bueno
<Sr_ubuntu> ya lo ejecuto?
<d-b> como puedo instalar un programa que ya tenga descargado en un archivo zip o rar?
<Sr_ubuntu> d-b: descomprímelo y léete el archivo "README" aunque suelen instalarse así:   $ unzip file.zip && ./configure && make && make install
<charrua> en que carpeta estan los archivos iptables?
<Sr_ubuntu> charrua: /etc/init.d/mi_firewall ..
<Sr_ubuntu> dabor: bueno, voy a ejecutarlo
<charrua> grracias
<d-b> ok
<Sr_ubuntu> dabor: grax :)
<charrua> voy a mirar los mios sin tocarlos
<d-b> una pregunta porque el internet me va mas lento en ubuntu que en windows?
<charrua> yo no tengo nada
<Sr_ubuntu> dabor: funciona muchas gracias ^^, oye, puedes probar a hacerme ping a ver? pliis
<Sr_ubuntu> d-b: em.. la ram asignada al navegador web? xP
<d-b> en descargas
<Sr_ubuntu> d-b: ?
<Sr_ubuntu> charrua: lo normal es no tener ningún archivo IPtables
<d-b> cuando descargo algo mi velocidad de descarga es 10 kbps
<charrua> a bueno
<charrua> pense que podri atraer algo configurado por defecto
<Sr_ubuntu> d-b: no sé configurar eso en GNU/Linux ...  a lo mejor está en opciones del navegador, no sé...
<Sr_ubuntu> charrua: bueno, a lo mejor alguna otra distirbución lo trae...
<d-b> por eso es que no puedo selecionar  la instalasion i de los codes para musica ni las actualizaciones cuando instalo ubuntu 10.10
<Sr_ubuntu> d-b: !detalles
<Sr_ubuntu> :S
<Sr_ubuntu> va al revés XD
<Sr_ubuntu> !detalles d-b
<kubot> d-b: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<dabor> Sr_ubuntu, el ping no responde
<Sr_ubuntu> dabor: gracias ;)
<d-b> o sea me refiero a  las opciones que te da la instalacion de ubuntu que si quieres descargar las actualizaciones
<d-b> i los codes de audio i video para los reproductores
<Sr_ubuntu> d-b: cuando pruebas ubuntu en un LiveCD las actualizaciones no se guardan cuando lo instalas, tienes que instalarlas una vez instalado Ubuntu
<Sr_ubuntu> d-b: busca en synaptic code
<Sr_ubuntu> s
<d-b> que ubuntu tienes tu_
<d-b> ?
<Sr_ubuntu> d-b: 10.04
<d-b> el 10.10 cuando lo estas instalando te dice
<d-b> o sea te da dos opciones que si quieres descargar las actualisaciones osea ya se que no son todas
<d-b> pero no se si lo has visto eso que te digo
<d-b> por eso cuando termino de instalar el ubuntu 10.10
<d-b> tengo que instalar el flash player
<d-b> en cambio si activo esas actualizaciones
<d-b> no tengo que instalar ni codes ni nada
<Sr_ubuntu> dabor: una última cosa por favor  http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/6izJQqua    quiero eso pero que sea: determinada IP sólo puede conectarse al puerto 22 e intentarlo 1 vez cada 3 minutos, porfa... es lo último :$
<Sr_ubuntu> d-b: a pues no sabía xD
<d-b> entonces no puedo activar esas opciones porque me dura 5 oras instalarlo ya que la velocidad de internet me  va a 10 kbps
<Sr_ubuntu> el flash lo instalas igualmente con $ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sr_ubuntu> d-b: am..
<d-b> ok
<Sr_ubuntu> bueno
<d-b> instalare estas
<d-b> desde el terminal
<maine> hola
<maine> tengo un problema con el teclado
<maine> no me reconoce la tecla alt gr
<maine> por lo que no puedo poner ninguno de los signos de los numerals
<maine> alguien sabe como solucionar esto?
<erUSUL> maine: Sistema>Preferencias>teclado. mira que tienes bien seleccionado el modelo de teclado etc. tb mira las opciones avanzadas no sea que tengas algo raro activado
<erUSUL> apareceria en negrita
<maine> si, el modelo está bien
<maine> españa incluir tilde muerta
<maine> cuando instalé andaba bien
<maine> ahora no funciona más
<ivedci89> che, que opinan de ubuntu 11.04?
<yamaci91> aqui de nuevo intentando poner en pie a ubuntu con una placa sintonizadora de tv que tiene un chip philips saa7130 ó 7134 Artir me fue de muchisima ayuda, Tengo kaffeine instalado e intente varios comandos como "sudo modprobe -r saa7134
<yamaci91> " pero de nada sieven esos... me dan FATAL ERROR y cisas asi.
<TecladoZurdo> saludos
<TecladoZurdo> amigos tengo un problema quiero hacer un instalador para mi aplicación que hice
<TecladoZurdo> sabe alguien de algun software que me ayude
<erUSUL> TecladoZurdo: en linux no se suele hacer instaladores. se crean paquetes para las distros populares...
<Cibort> erUSUL
<Cibort> Y los ./install.sh ?
<Cibort> No es tan tan tan tan comun como un paquete .deb
<Cibort> Pero muchos optan por eso
<TrueNhero> con q convierto pdf a png  jpg de alta calidad?
<erUSUL> Cibort: si; puedes hacer un nstalador con un script sh
<TecladoZurdo> mmm
<yamaci91> ubuntu 10.04 con una placa sintonizadora de tv que tiene un chip philips saa7130 ó 7134. tengo kaffeine instalado e intente varios comandos como sudo modprobe -r saa7134, pero da error y sigo sin poder usar mi placa de tv. Sugerencias a que hacer?
<yamaci91> yemino ubuntulog sudO
<yamaci91> lanx ?
<yamaci91> ivedci89
<dabor> TrueNhero, si  imagemagic está instalado, convert archivo.pdf archivo.jpg
<TrueNhero> y para la resolucion?
<yamaci91> arp-off
<TecladoZurdo> amigos he visto que hay programas libres que se instalan en windows como hacen esos instaladores para windows o usan software privativo para aquello
<erUSUL> TecladoZurdo: muchas usan el installer de nullsoft no recuerdo el nombre.
<dabor> TrueNhero, mira las opciones de convert
<erUSUL> TecladoZurdo: http://nsis.sourceforge.net/Main_Page
<DavidReza> alguien sabe como puedo saber que archivo en /dev es el que controla el audio de entrada de mi lap?
<NooBoontoo> Alguien sabe donde se almacenan los videos de Youtube u otros sitios similares? Antes estaban en TMP, pero ya no los puedo ver ahi, adonde los cambiaron?
<Reisilver> jojojojojojojojojojojoojojojojoj
<Reisilver> me gustaría saber el lugar tb
<NooBoontoo> ¿cual es la razon de esconderlos alos usuarios?
<Dani3l> hola buenas tardes, alguien puede brindarme un poco de ayuda?
<erUSUL> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Dani3l> ok, bueno tengo instalado ubuntu 10.04 + guindosXp y no me permite seleccionar guindos
<Dani3l> esta por defecto Ubuntu y no puedo tenerlo asi ya que comparto la PC con mi hermana
<Dani3l> y es guindozera xD
<erUSUL> Dani3l: no aparece en el menu? o es el menu el que no aparece?
<Dani3l> si esta, pero no me deja seleccionarlo, esta por defecto ubuntu
<erUSUL> Dani3l: como no te deja? que pasa cuando lo seleccionas?
<Dani3l> no me deja seleccionarlo las flecha no baja para seleccionarlo y ya valide si era cuestiones del teclado y no lo es
<erUSUL> Dani3l: como sabes que no es el teclado? es usb? bluetooth?
<Dani3l> usb
<erUSUL> Dani3l: funciona alguna otra tecla? como la "e" para editar el menu ?
<cousteau> me suena que grub y los teclados USB no se llevan muy bien... de todas formas, qué grub es?
<Dani3l> mmm no lo he probado...
<Dani3l> tengo ubuntu 10.04 creo que es grub2
<cousteau> sip, grub2
<Dani3l> sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg <--- Puedo editar algo de ese archivo?
<erUSUL> Dani3l: se va a sobrescribir cada vez que se instale un kernel
<Dani3l> es verdad :(
<Dani3l> y como puedo hacer?
<Dani3l> necesito que este dual :'(
<cousteau> USB keyboards do not function before a module or driver is loaded unless the BIOS enables USB devices during the POST process. You can look in your BIOS for settings about USB devices and a USB keyboard and also see if you can update the BIOS, but I don't thing either will help. | The usual solution is to have a spare PS/2 keyboard for when you need it. Sometimes a PS/2-USB adapter can be used, but not all adapters will work in such a
<cousteau>  case.
<Dani3l> cousteau: LOOOOOL xD
<Dani3l> si pues...
<Dani3l> creo que tocara hacerlo xD
<cousteau> mira a ver si en tu BIOS se puede habilitar soporte para teclados SUB
<cousteau> j**r... USB
<cousteau> de todas formas me sorprende un poco que grub2 no cuente ya con algo para soportar USB
<Dani3l> cousteau: no entiendo, revisar que en el bios?
<cousteau> no lo sé, alguna opción para habilitar teclados USB
<Dani3l> mmmmm ok ok... Bueno, voy a revisar...
<Dani3l> A fin de cuentas lo que me recomiendan es que cambie el usb por un adaptador normal para teclados y listo no?
<cousteau> mira a ver si http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8582595#td_post_8577190
<cousteau> a lo mejor con eso puedes hacer que grub cargue el módulo de soporte USB
<Dani3l> ok gracias :D
<Dani3l> muchas gracias por la ayuda... Culaquier cosa paso nuevamente por aqui!!! :D
<granjero> hola, tengo una duda sobre variables de scripts. por ej. al inicio de un script pongo variable=/media/bakup/nombredearchivo$(date +%Y-%m-%d_%H:%M:%S)hs.tar.gz.
<granjero> luego de varios comandos que realiza el bakup llamo a la variable $variable y me toma el archivo generado al principio del script
<granjero> como es que no se confunde y llama a un nuevo archivo ya que los segundos cambiaron desde que empezo el porceso
<granjero> se entiende mi duda_
<granjero> ?
<erAbuelo> no mucho
<granjero> jejej erAbuelo
<granjero> te pongo el script en pastebin
<juanito1> hola , alguno tiene un virus por alli ?
<granjero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/569738/
<granjero> mi duda viene así: en un momento le pido du del archivo que genera al principio
<granjero> pero en el nombre del archivo estan los minutos y segundos del momento que fue creado
<granjero> cuando vuelve a pedir la variable bakup el comando date da otro resultado que al principio
<erAbuelo> no
<granjero> ¿como es que usa siempre el mismo archivo si date da distintos resultados?
<erAbuelo> tal como esta el script, el comando date solo se ejecuta una vez
<granjero> se ejecuta 3 veces date
<granjero> para nombrar el archivo
<granjero> para dar la hora de inicio
<granjero> y la hora de fin
<granjero> pero mi duda viene por el lado de las variables
<erAbuelo> granjero: en la variable backup solo una vez
<granjero> si
<erAbuelo> pues eso, solo se ejecuta la primera vez, despues usa el valor nada mas
<granjero> pero cuando la llama a la variable como sabe que no tiene que ver date de nuevo
<granjero> que es parte de la variable
<granjero> se guarda el resultado
<granjero> para todo el script
<granjero> algo así_
<granjero> ?
<erAbuelo> la variable solo se evalua cuando le asignas un valor
<granjero> ok
<granjero> y otra más
<granjero> en la linea 30
<granjero> se ejecuta el comando para realizar el bakup
<granjero> y termina con >> $log
<granjero> esa linea no la imprime en el archivo de log
<TrueNhero1> no encuentro los datos de configuracion de basenji
<erAbuelo> que no imprime ?
<granjero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/569742/
<granjero> la salida del comando
<erAbuelo> granjero: la salida de tar es por 2
<erAbuelo> 2>> $log
<granjero> como es eso?
<omikron4> holas a todos.. algo de ayuda... el crontab solo me funciona poweroff dentro del crontab, lo demas no me funciona..., por ejemplo el tema de hacer copias de seguidad cada cierto tiempo.. alguien sabe del tema??
<granjero> omikron4, yo acabo de terminar con ese tema
<granjero> fijate acá a ver si te sirve esto
<granjero> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1685297
<omikron4> granjero: el tema es que no me ejecuta nada solo el poweroff
<erUSUL> omikron4: problemas de PATH en cron tienes que establecer tu el PATH o llamar a los comandos con el path completo
<omikron4> gracias erUSUL, aunque ya lo hice... probbare de nuevo... el tema es que el poweroff no tiene ningun path.. y los comandos que yo le doy los paso a /usr/local/bin
<erUSUL> omikron4: entonces es otra cosa mira los logs de cron. o haz que el script loguee los errores
<granjero> y les das permisos de ejecucion?
<omikron4> ok, erUSUL, probare, gracias
<granjero> omikron4, podes pegar cron  en pastebin ?
<omikron4> si, granjero.. aahora mismo
<omikron4> granjero: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/569752/
<granjero> omikron4, si ejecutas el comando desde consola tal cual lo pones en cron funciona?
<erUSUL> omikron4: no puedes usar % en una linea de cron
<erUSUL> omikron4: tienes que ecaparlo o mete el comando en un script y llama a ese script
<erUSUL> escaparlo
<granjero> te conviene hacer un script de ese comando
<erUSUL> omikron4: usa $() en lugar de ``
<omikron4> erUSUL: eso de todas formas es un ejemplo. pues lo que queria poner es que se ejecutara un script de python a partir de cierta hora
<granjero> y ponerlo en /bin a nombre de root y darle permiso de ejecución
<erUSUL> es un ejemplo que fallará
<granjero> lee este post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1685297
<omikron4> ya, pero lo que puse del script estaba en bin y era de root, pero aun asi lo probaba cada 5 minutos y no  funcionaba
<omikron4> como si no le pusiera nada
<phack_93dragon> quien tiene una imagen de su escritorio , para ver que tal
<omikron4> lo malo de todo esto es he hecho un programa en python para cron y claro, si no funciona el crontab, no vale el programa :(
<erUSUL> realmente crees que es culpa de cron? revisa bien lo que estas haciendo.
<omikron4> erUSUL: hice un script para arrancar el programa y puse el script en /usr/bin y por no hacer no hizo ni error, como si no hubiera puesto nada
<erUSUL> omikron4: cron manda la salida de lo s scripts por mail sino tienes un mta en tu maquina se pierde
<omikron4> que es un mta y porque si que funciona el poweroff
<erUSUL> omikron4: a ver por que sabes que no funciona? que hace el script?
<erUSUL> omikron4:  no das ningun dato.
<phack_93dragon> ola , quisiera saber si me conviene usar emerald?
<omikron4> el script abre un programa indicando que se le paso la hora al niño y se cerrara el ordenador
<erUSUL> !emerald
<kubot> Emerald es un decorador de ventanas para Compiz que esta obsoleto y tiene bugs que no serán reparados. No se recomienda su uso en instalaciones nuevas. Ver !compiz
<erUSUL> omikron4: no será gafico el programa?
<omikron4> el programa si
<omikron4> el script no
<erUSUL> omikron4: haber empezado por ahi....
<omikron4> ya se, que solo se ejecuta en segundo plano.. no?
<erUSUL> omikron4: para lanzar aplicaciones gráficas desde cron tienes que exportar el DISPLAY para que sepa en donde tiene que enviar la aplicacion.
<omikron4> ah vale... ya busco en google... gracias erUSUL
<erUSUL> omikron4: a veces con eso basta. creo que gschedule tiene un wrapper para aplicaciones gráficas ... usalo para añadir tu script a cron
<erUSUL> gnome-schedule
<erUSUL> *
<omikron4> ok... grax!! :)
<omikron4> bueno, me voy a hacer la cena... chao saludos y bona nit si no vuelvo... gracias!!!
<phack_93dragon> instale dockbars pero no me aparece , como lo ejecuto?
<chasis> donde se descarhan los paquetes de synaptic?
<Gargadon> en /var/cache/apt/archives
<chasis> gracias
<porsiacaso> hola
<Senjai> Hola
<jorge_> buenas
<Senjai> Hola jorge_
<jorge_> que tal?
<phack_93dragon> Hola , quiero instalar Xfce  en ubuntu , uso gnome si instalo no pasara nada?
<RC4> hola chicos, algun canal de apache en español?
<dorel> como desinstalo lamp ???
<mimecar> desde el centro de software
<RC4> cómo puedo hacer "logoff" de mi usuario a un grupo sin tener que reiniciar toda la sesión?
<mimecar> RC4: en una consola con exit
<mimecar> pero solo te vale para esa consola
<RC4> mimecar: creo que no me explique, si hago #groups user me mostrará los grupos al que user pertenece, cómo puedo "sacarlo" del grupo para volver a loguearlo?
<RC4> suponiendo que user soy yo
<mimecar> tendrás que borrarlo del grupo
<zort> buenas
<zort> :)
<RC4> mimecar: gracias
<aguitel> cual era el comando para saber que version de ubuntu hay instalada?
<xangua> lsb_release -a
<Sr_ubuntu> http://www.ubuntizados.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/cual-me-recomeindas-ubuntu.gif           XDDDDD
<chanfle> hola hola
<dzup2> aguitel: cat /etc/issue
<dzup2> sale mejor el comando de xangua  y ese no lo conocia heh
<aguitel> gracias !!!!!
<TrueNhero> hay manera de que la comprobacion de actualizaciones se haga automaticamente y que sea en un plazo menor a un dia?
<mimecar> en las opciones de gnome tienes la opción de comprobar cada hora
<mimecar> aunque es un poco excesivo
<Sr_ubuntu> <TrueNhero> también puedes ejecutar update-notifier en crontab cada minuto :D xD
<Burro1> bye bye
<Sr_ubuntu> bb
<dorel> como instalo netbeans 6.9 desde consola o sin necesidad de ir a su pagina y descargarlo
<dorel> ???
<dabor> dorel, porque tiene que ser desde terminal? sudo aptitude install netbeans ?
<Pepebon> hi
<dorel> me parece sino le pongo la version de netbeans me descarga la 6.7
<dorel> tengo ubuntu 9.10
<dabor> dorel, te descarga la ultima estable para esa distro
<Reisilver> esa versión se ajusta a tus necesidades
<Reisilver> ya hay 10.04
<Reisilver> LTS
<marti1125> alguien sabe inskcape para que me una mano :D
<marti1125> inkscape
<dabor> dorel, http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/5875481/Instalar-NetBeans-6_9-Ubuntu-_-Kubuntu-10_04-Linux.html
<chasis> es posible ejecutar un programa sin gui?
<tottiq> chasis, desde la terminal?
<chasis> si, ejecutarlo pero que no salga la gui
<chasis> añgo asi como --disable-gui esto se pued ehacer cuando se instala, pero yo quiero poder instalarlo con gui y luego ejecutarlo sin
<dabor> chasis, que programa?
<dabor> chasis, algunos se puede y otros no
<chasis> ahh oki
<totti> alguien sabe como puedo cambiar de canal en irssi?
<Tarrasquero> alt+1,2,3,4
<fabian__> alguna vercion en particular de ubuntu que me recomiende para comenzar
<fabian__> pretendo ponerla en un notebook
<tottiq> la version predeterminada
<tottiq> fabian__, prueba con la mas actualizada
<fabian__> ok
<Guest22418> porque al hacer #sudo usermod -a -G grupo miuser | groups no me dice que me ha asignado al grupo?
<fabian__> por las dudas ya baje varias desde la pagina oficial, pero no se cual se acomode mas al note
<Tarrasquero> Guest22418: haz solo groups
<Tarrasquero> para verificar que te lo asignó
<Guest22418> Tarrasquero: no me lo asigna
<Tarrasquero> cual es el grupo?
<Guest22418> www-data
<Tarrasquero> deve existir
<Guest22418> si me voy a usuarios y grupos desde el GUI sí me aparece el grupo
<Guest22418> incluso aparezco como si estuviera en el grupo
<Tarrasquero> Guest22418: hazlo desde gui
<Guest22418> pero si lo checo desde la terminal, no me aparece
<Tarrasquero> Guest22418: ejecutalo como user
<Tarrasquero> no como root
<Tarrasquero> 'groups'
<Guest22418> me da lo mismo
<Guest22418> tendré que hacer logoff y volver a entrar?
<Tarrasquero> seguro
<Tarrasquero> hazlo
<Guest22418> alguna forma de no perder X?
<Guest22418> o de loguearme solamente al grupo?
<Tarrasquero> como?
<Guest22418> sí, de no tener que "reiniciar" las X y perder todo lo que tengo abierto
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-13
<braiam> xubuntu026, porque no tienes flash
<braiam> entra a youtube.com/html5 le das al boton de que quieres participar y buscas de nuevo la canción
<xubuntu026> aaaa ok gracias <braiam>
<xubuntu026> me marco error
<xubuntu026> o tengo que esperar que se instele el
<braiam> !detalles xubuntu026
<kubot> xubuntu026: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<xubuntu026> S.O. Ubuntu??
<xubuntu026> a ok
<Vianstak> GridCube==> estas por ahi?
<GridCube> Vianstak, si, que necesitas
<Guest24224> Hola ubuntureros!!!
<Guest24224> ¿Alguno puede decirme si es que aun no han salido actualizaciones nuevas para ubuntu?
<vientosolar> a que actualizaciones te refieres?
<Guest24224> Pues a las actualizaciones que el gestor de actualizaciones deberia mostrar de vez en cuandio
<Guest24224> *cuando
<Guest24224> algunas de seguridad, otras correcciones, y etc
<vientosolar> todos los días hay actualizaciones
<vientosolar> solo debes ejecutarlo diariamente
<vientosolar> sudo apt-get update
<vientosolar> en la terminal
<xubuntu161> buenas noches
<xubuntu161> fijense que acabo de instalar
<xubuntu161> xubuntu
<xubuntu161> pero no agarra audio
<jvipa5g> hola
<jvipa5g> Una preguntilla, alguien sabe en la configuración de "Cuentas en Línea" cuando configuro mi cuenta de Gmail, me indica : "Correo" - "Charla" - "Calendario" - "Contactos"  y "Documentos". Mi duda, "Documentos? Me los sincroniza o que, y donde puedo ver los documentos de Google Docs? Entiendo que es esto.
 * xoan buenas
<gparted> hola...porque gparted ignora mi disco duro externo de 1tb?
<gparted> en cambio...si lo veo con parted, fsdik o la utilidad de discos que hay en el menu?
<gparted> hola?
<gmnes> yo no lo sé .............. :/
<gmnes> :)
<gmnes> :*)
<gparted> si no lo ignora le asigna un tamaó de 100 y pico gb cuando en realidad son mil
<hashashin> nas
<avernos> como puedo ejecutar un comando como si fuera otro usuario ?
<avernos> me gustaria ejecutar un comando como si fuera el usuario de apache
<avernos> www-data
<buenaventura> su -c
<buenaventura> man su
<wicope> sudo -u apache comando .. ?
<avernos> sip, bueno, no tenia instalado su.. pero ahora ya si
<avernos> sudo*
<avernos> al parecer, me falta el usuario..:S
<avernos> lol
<hashashin> avernos, prueba con pkexec: pkexec --user usuario comando
<avernos> nope, tampoco tengo eso
<avernos> esque es openwrt, no ubuntu
<granjero> avernos, dale el bit Set UID
<avernos> he instalado sudo
<avernos> pero tampoco
<avernos> parece que el problema no es el usuario
<avernos> es que no hay usuarios :S
<avernos> nose... no lo entiendo
<avernos> granjero, ya lo he probado, y nada
<granjero> =(
<fosco_> buenas
<selina2> hola
<chilicuil> hola selina2 =)
 * chilicuil saca un buñuelo, y se lo come con su taza de chocolate caliente, aum, luego pone el resto de buñuelos en el centro de la sala
<Jorge-42> Muy buenas¡ Alguién usa TV Time ? Se puede cambiar la norma de tv en cada canal independientemente? Busco usar palN y ntsc simultáneamente pero no se puede, parece?
<jesus_> hola tengo un problema al inciar jdownloader, me da error null java 129
<jesus_> aqui os dejo el error: http://pastebin.com/dEGrsU0G
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe algun comando para saber cuantas conexiones tiene mi router wifi activas?
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que quieres saber?
<liher> si alguien esta usando mi redwifi sin mi permiso
<liher> a veces va muy lento
<mimecar> ¿usas cifrado?
<liher> wap o wep?
<liher> dices?
<mimecar> si
<liher> donde pone seguridad?
<mimecar> no se la configuración de tu router
<liher> en tipo pone wpa y wpa2 personal
<mimecar> pero como mínimo sabrás que cifrado estas usando
<liher> no
<mimecar> si usas WPA2 es dificil que tengas gente conectada
<liher> como puedo saberlo?
<mimecar> entra en el router y verás los equipos que están conectados
<liher> en que parte?
<mimecar> Wireless
<liher> tengo un router de euskaltel
<liher> thomson
<liher> tengo entendido que son una mierda y vienen capados
<liher> no?
<mimecar> no lo se
<liher> creo que solo uno
<liher> es normal que cuandos descargas cosas por torrent luego el navegador no vaya bien?
<mimecar> si el programa usa tu ancho de banda de subida si
<liher> es el qbitorrent
<liher> uso la configuracion por defecto
<liher> no he tocado nada
<mimecar> no he usado ese programa
<liher> me pasaba tambien con el transmision
<liher> aun cerrandolo tenia que apagar el ordenador, el router y esperar un rato para encender todo y poder navegar bien
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<liher> 10.10
<liher> pues?
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<liher> yes
<mimecar> dentro de poco tendrás que actualizar a otra versión
<liher> pero tambien me pasa con otras distros que he instalado
<liher> ya, me pasare a xubuntu
<mimecar> si tu operadora limita las cosas no lo se
<mimecar> liher: a otra versión que no sea la 10.10
<liher> si
<liher> como podria saber si tengo limitadas las cosas?
<liher> hay alguna forma
<liher> ?
<liher> o puede ser problema del router?
<mimecar> buscando en foros de gente que use tu operadora
<liher> vale gracias
<liher> muchas gracias mimecar
<liher> buscare
<mimecar> si te filtran poco se puede hacer
<liher> que has querido decir?
<VADER>  hola chanel
<liher> ah vale
<liher> hola
<mimecar> jau
<liher> alguien sabe si teniendo ubuntu 10.10 si instalo en el mismo ordenador conjuntamente otra distro en btfrs no se arranca la de btfrs
<liher> son incompatibles?
<mimecar> la 10.10 admite btfrs
<liher> yo tengo instalado la 10.10
<liher> despues instale linux mint en btfrs
<liher> y al arrancar linux mint no se arrancaba
<liher> luego instale linux mint en ext4
<liher> y si arrancaba
<liher> como puede ser?
<mimecar> mint te admite ese sistema de archivos?
<liher> si
<liher> viene por defecto
<liher> la 12
<mimecar> si usas particiones separadas puedes instalar lo que quieras
<liher> pues son particiones separadas y me pasa eso
<liher> tambien me paso con otras distros
<liher> con mandriva creo
<mimecar> si usas particiones separadas, cada sistema hará sus cosas de forma independiente
<mimecar> hola butxana
<VADER> adios chanel
<correcaminos> Hola canal
<correcaminos> supongo que este es un canal de ayuda ubuntu
<mimecar> es es la idea
<correcaminos> esque estoy con esto de irc y me llamo la atencion
<correcaminos> la verdad es que siempre resolvi mis dudas googleando. hay mucha informacion en la web sobre ubint
<correcaminos> ubuntu
<correcaminos> pero nada, añadido queda en favoritos
<chilicuil> o/
<azucar19> hola
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-14
<hashashin> nas
<compiz> borre varios programas en / pero aun asi no se me baja los MB de /.....
<compiz> mas bien me aumenta los mb en /
<kill34> hola
<reepeecheep> Hola
<reepeecheep> como le puedo cmabiar la resolusion a una imagen
<reepeecheep> ?
<debsan> reepeecheep, con un editor de imagenes
<reepeecheep> mm pero
<reepeecheep> como
<reepeecheep> la teoria
<reepeecheep> amigo
<punkmexic> ayudenme a configurar grub
<punkmexic> para que empieze win7 por default
<punkmexic> me ayudan con el grub?
<fosco_> buenas
 * xoan buenas
<fij0> buenas
<centrux> buenas y santas
<centrux> alguno usa debian live ?
<hashashin> nas
<Barcel0> hola todos
<Barcel0> alguno puede echarme una manos con esto: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/165197
<Barcel0> ??
<sdf223V> q queres Barcel0 ?
<Barcel0> sdf223V, lo explico en el post...
<Barcel0> necesito que el getor de trabajos se muestre en el área de notificación cuando hayan trabajos en cola
<Barcel0> :)
<Barcel0> necesito configurar eso, sdf223V es que veras rencientemente he migrado algunos usuarios a GNU/Linux y sencillamente por los problemas que planteo en el post ya saben... hablan mal del sistema. :D
<Barcel0> pero enserio necesito facilitarles esa tarea...
<fosco_> en principio cuando envías algo a aimprimir sale el icono en el area de notificacion
<fosco_> no se lxde exactamente, pero gnome así lo hace
<Barcel0> fosco_, si si se que lo hace en otros entornos, pero en lxde no por eso especifico ese entorno en el post
<fosco_> supongo que sería cuestión de ejecutar el applet en cuestion al inicio de la sesion
<fosco_> no creo que tenga más secreto
<fosco_> y evidentemente que el usuario tenga permisos para imprimir, claro
<Barcel0> sip lo usuario tiene permisos para imprimir pero cuando la impresora de detiene para activarla pide clave de superususario
<Barcel0> te refieres a poner esto en el autostart para que se ejecute al iniciar la sesión? system-config-printer-applet --no-tray-icon
<Barcel0> fosco_, ...
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> pero si pide contraseña no es q falte el applet
<fosco_> es q el usuario no tiene permisos para gestionar la cola de impresión
<fosco_> lo cual por otro lado me parece correcto
<Barcel0> pero entonces no se mostraría en el área de notificacion todo el tiempo aunque no hayan trabajos en cola?
<Barcel0> fosco_, pero si inicio sesión con un usuario perteneciente al grupo admin tiene todos los permisos pero tampoco se activa el icono en el área de impreción
<fosco_> ese icono no se activa nunca a menos q imprimas algo
<Barcel0> bien añadiré la linea al autostar y probare...
<urullika> hey
<Deckon> o/
<urullika> que tal amigos ??
<urullika> hay alguien que pueda explicarme que es un topic?
<urullika> le  agradeceria
<Deckon> topic = tema
<urullika> haa
<urullika> bien  gracias
<urullika> busque y no encontre nada  claro en goolge
<Deckon> :|
<VADER> hola chanell
<Deckon> hi
<ferni66> hola no puedo cambiar el brillo de mi netbook
<ferni66> es una del plan conectar igualdad
<ferni66> con el kernel 3.0.2.0
<ferni66> 3.2.0
<ferni66> probe con el applet de brillo de gnome
<ferni66> y con xbacklight
<ferni66> pero nada
<ferni66> de uno a la vez por favor, si escriben todos juntos no entiendo nada
<Barcel0> fosco_, al agregar esa linea en el autostart cuando inicio sesión de ejecuta la ventana del administrador de trabajos de impresion, la cierro probe a imprimir algo, pero sigue sin salir en la zona de notificación.
<Barcel0> :(
<fosco__> no se como se llamará el applet
<ferni66> alguien puede ayudarme??
<Barcel0> ferni66, qué te sucede?
<ferni66> no puedo cambiar el brillo de la netbook
<ferni66> es una classmate del plan conectar igualdad
<ferni66> con lucid
<ferni66> y kernel 3.2.0
<ferni66> con el kernel anterior funcionaba
<ferni66> pero se lo saqué
<Deckon> es por eso que siempre es bueno guardar el ultimo kernel funcional ;)
<Barcel0> fosco__, ya ya lo logré mil gracias! :)
<Barcel0> ferni66, y si modificas el X.org?
<ferni66> no existe ningun xorg.conf
<ferni66> solo xorg.conf.failsafe
<Deckon> ferni66, checa si esto te sirve http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/144451
<ferni66> es lo que estaba haciendo
<ferni66> lo encontre en taringa
<ferni66> lo voy a probar gracias
<Barcel0> fosco__, que permisos y a que grupo añado el usuario para que pueda reanudar los trabajos?
<z4ak4> Buenas a todos
<z4ak4> estamso intentando copiar cierto archivos de configuracion a /etc/skel para cuando hacemo sel backup de remastersys, podamos crear un usuario con el nombre que queramos pero con la misma configuracion del actual (XXX)
<z4ak4> el problema es, se copia todo perfecto excepto:
<z4ak4> la carpeta home/user se muestra en el escritorio
<z4ak4> en vez de mostrar /home/user/escritorio
<z4ak4> y el usuario de postgres que teniamos, tampoco va
<z4ak4> alguien no spuede hechar un cable?
<leandroandresbar> hola
<[WachiBot]> Te la dedicamos m4v!
 * [WachiBot] [>] (Sonando) Los Wachiturro - Tirate un paso
<[WachiBot]> [wachisong]
 * [WachiBot] ------------------------|
<[WachiBot]> esta noche los cumbieros
<[WachiBot]> levanten los brazos
<[WachiBot]> los wachiturros tiren pasos
<[WachiBot]> esta noche los cumbieros
<[WachiBot]> levanten los brazos
<kfr2> Se te rie hasta el bot
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-15
<hashashin> nas
<JuanSeva> hola, hay alguien?
<cryss> si, JuanSeva !ask
<JuanSeva> tengo un problema
<cryss> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<JuanSeva> ok, ahi va: mi computadora no bootea, arranca, hace el conteo de memoria y queda ahi, la fuente encendida y nada. Reinstale ubuntu y nada, recupere el grub y nada, dsde el livecd funciona perfecto
<cryss> JuanSeva: posiblemente lo estes instalando mal, por que si carga desde el live cd, no veo la razon
<JuanSeva> no, no te aseguro q no, ya instale miles de veces ubuntu, y no fue por una instalacion o algo asi, dejo de arrancar de un dia para el otro
<cryss> revisaste el orden de encendido de la BIOS que este tomando en cuenta al disco duro JuanSeva  ?
<JuanSeva> si, si, ya lo hice, tb comprobe q me detecte los discos desd elelive cd y los puedo usar normalmente, es rarisimo, pero no bootea en absoluto se queda horas con la fuente encendida y el monitor me tira un cartel (q es del monitor, como el de brillo y eso) q dice entrada invalida
<cryss> es muy raro
<JuanSeva> habia pensado ponerle otro disco, instalar todo ahi y ver si desde ese bottea, pero ando corto de tiempo y la uso desde el livecd no mas, pero no entiendo q puede ser
<cryss> JuanSeva: lo mas proable es que sea el disco duro, ubuntu live cd no lo requiere, por lo que me baso en eso.
<JuanSeva> si, si, llegue a esa conclusion, quzias sea la parte del arranque del disco, pq despues el disco anda bien, lo leo desde el live cd
<aguitel> prueba con un pendrive
<laa_nonhuu> hola
<jmper> buenas alguien a visto a killman?
<jmper> alejandro?
<jmper> o_O
<fosco_> buenas
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<hashashin> nas
<ubuntero> Hola, alguien podria ayudarme con MySQL, especificamente con el conector java <---> MySQL?
<ubuntero> estoy tratando de conectarme mediante jsp a mi DB de MySQL y aparece java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
<ubuntero> Alguien podría ayudarme con MySQL, específicamente con el conector java <---> MySQL? Estoy tratando de conectarme mediante jsp a mi DB de MySQL y aparece java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
<palmagro> lex
<bbr> hola, tengo problemas en el arranque u11.10 hay alguna aplicacion para revisar que problemas hay en el aranque, repararlo o lo que sea?
<bbr> toy usando checkbox a ver si arroja algo....
<fosco_> no hay nada específico
<fosco_> puedes usar dmesg para ver un registro de los mensajes
<bbr> fosco_: ahhh lo pruebo a ver si esta instalado...
<fosco_> instalado seguro que está
<fosco_> otra cosa es que veas lo queieres ver
<bbr> como loejecuto, des ventana?
<fosco_> abre un terminal y escribe dmesg
<fosco_> puedes filtrar con grep si sabes lo que buscas
<bbr> fosco_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/843052/
<fosco_> no veo ningun error ahi pero tampoco se exactamente lo que buscas
<bbr> fosco_: linea 212
<hashashin> 227: [ 4301.470870] software-center[1997]: segfault at 4 ip 08119f10 sp bfe69cb0 error 4 in python2.7[8048000+223000]
<hashashin> que es lo que te falla bbr ?
<bbr> fosco_: linea 391
<bbr> se queda parao....no va... tengo que teclear ctrl+q ...x...c...barra...  con q parece kebrar y entro...
<bbr> si no hago ese paripe,.... no entra ahi se puede quedar toooo lo que quiera....
<hashashin> prueba reinstalando el software-center ese y... python quizá.
<bbr> hashashin: ahhh no entiendo....
<hashashin> bbr, el único error que veo yo es la violación de segmento de software-center en la línea 227, que empiezes reinstalando ese paquete y quizá python y las dependencias que tenga, por probar algo...
<hashashin> o busca como quitarlo del arranque a ver si es eso
<bbr> hashashin: ta too enchino,
<bbr> como reinstalo ese paquete... o como lo kito...
<hashashin> bbr, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install software-center
<xblaster> alguien me puede ayudar
<xblaster> con un archivo con extension ods
<xblaster> no abre el archivo
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.archlinux.fr/438233 mm tengo un error al intentar actualizar
<Deckon> Thedemon007, pues que no encuentra /usr/lib/mesa/ld.so.conf
<Thedemon007> ajam y como se soluciona
<Juanseva> hola, tenog un problema, hace 4 años q uso ubuntu, el otro dìa enciendo la pc arranca, hace el conteo de memoria y queda ahi con la fuente encendida y sin hacer mas nada, solo un mensaje en el monitor (que es del monitor como el brillo y esas cosas) q dice entrada invalida. Desde el lice cd funciona lo mas bien la maquina y puedo leer los discos y todo. Ya recupere le grub, reinstale ubuntu, chequee el arranque en la bios y t
<Deckon> Thedemon007, checa si tienes ese archivo
<Deckon> Juanseva, y cuando perdiste tu ubuntu fue despues de una actualizacion ?
<Deckon> Thedemon007, si tienes el arhivo revisa que tenga permisos de ejecucion lectura y escritura
<Juanseva> no, no, hacia unos dias q no actualizaba, igual lo reinstale formatenado la paticion / y me vuelve a hacer lo mismo
<Deckon> prueba con ctrl+alt++ o - a ver si te da señal el monitor
<Juanseva> de todos modos cuando booteo desde el live cd funciona todo perfecto, es muy raro
<Deckon> ni tanto....si te ocurre despues de una actualizacion o de estar metiendo mano donde no debes sin saber....no es tan raro XD
<Thedemon007> Deckon, nah ese directorio no esta solo hay un archivo llamado mesa en /usr/lib
<Juanseva> lo q no entiendo es pq reinstalado el SO me sigue hacienod lo mismo! jaja, pero no, no habia hecho nada raro
<Deckon> Thedemon007, pues entonces supongo que el script de posinstalacion anda buscando ese archivo...puede que durante la instalacion no haya alcanzado a crearse
<Deckon> Thedemon007, intenta reinstalar firefox
<Deckon> Juanseva, cuando descargaste nuevante ubuntu checaste el md5sum?
<Thedemon007> = al intentar reinstalar firefox manda otro error
<Juanseva> no lo descargue use el mismo cd q habia usado cuando habia instalado el 11.04
<Deckon> Thedemon007, que error
<Deckon> Thedemon007, ya sabes compa que es necesario ver el error para intentar hacerte una idea de que esta pasando
<Deckon> Juanseva, entonces no queda de otra que buscar los logs..fijate en el log de xorg a ver errores saca
<Deckon> Juanseva, que grafica tienes
<Thedemon007> Deckon, http://pastebin.archlinux.fr/438235
<Deckon> hmm ya veo
<Juanseva> integrada, pero como me pasbaa eso probe con una ati pci e q tenia por ahi y tp arranca
<Deckon> Thedemon007, pues yo intentaria remover la chace de apt e intentar instalar de nuevo
<Deckon> *cache
<chilicuil> buenos dias o.o/
<itxshell> buen día
<Thedemon007> nah no creo q funcione mm que paquete crea ese archivo el /usr/lib/mesa/ld.so.conf ??
<Deckon> ni idea
<hashashin> Thedemon007, dpkg -S
<Thedemon007> mm creo que es libgl1-mesa-glx lo me arrierge a desinstalarlo pero junto a el se desinstala un monton de paquetes XD
 * xoan buenas
<Jorge-42> Perdón, se puede instalar Gnome Radio en 11.10 ? Ya no está en repositorios y trato de pasar el archivo a .deb con Alien....(aclaro que soy novato)....leí por ahí que la versión de Gnome Radio no era apta para Oneiric ?, puede ser..?
<Deckon> Jorge-42, podrias intentar compilarlo...
<Jorge-42> Deckon, eso es palabra mayor para mí...... tengo poquísima idea aún.....
<Deckon> Jorge-42, solo neceistas bajar el paquete en tar.gz descomprimirlo y leerte el readme o buscar una guia en internet de como compilar paquetes
<Deckon> no es tan dificil como parece ahun que asusta un poco al inicio...igual, de intentar aprendes
<Jorge-42> Deckon, sí intenté hacer esas cosas a veces, pero no pude instalar. Me pedía paquetes build-essential, los instalé pero siempre me daba error con ./configure etc...
<Deckon> Jorge-42, solo necesitas leer con calma los mensajes que te da...generalmente cuando te regresa errores lo hace por que te falta alguna dependencia
<Deckon> ese es el fastidio de compilar, si tu sistema tiene las dependencias ya la hiciste si no tendras que commpilarlas
<Jorge-42> Deckon, ya seguiré intentando....en algún momento lo lograré...
<Deckon> esa es la actitud :)
<Deckon> Jorge-42, tienes instalado intltool instalado?
<Deckon> perdon por el doble instalado :P
<Jorge-42> Deckon, justamente estaba leyendo el Readme y habla de intltool......no lo tengo. ya lo instalo...
<Deckon> bien :)
<gor> hola buenas
<gor> una pregunta, tengo ubuntu 10.10 y he actualizado y se me ha ido a la mierda todo. Voy a instalar entero en la particion del sistema (tengo home aparte) y quiero la version de 64 bits. Tendre problemas?
<gor> alguien?
<gor> tb estoy pensando en instalar la version 32 bits del 10.04 lts
<gor> y tb estoy pensando en cambiarme a Mint...
<Deckon> nunca es bueno comparti el home entre distros...en tu caso por las versiones ni idea si te den problemas
<gor> es por lo de 64 bits...no se
<gor> voy a probar a instalarme el 10.04 porque Unity me echa patras
<gor> instalare la version 64  aver q tal
<Deckon> bien, pero no estaria mal que hicieras un respaldo de tu home por cualquier cosa
<gor> sip, la tengo copiada en otra particion aparte
<gor> no hay manera de volver al nunca bien ponderado gnome 2 desde Ubuntu 11?
<Deckon> habia forks de gnome2 pero aprece que los han canselado por broncas con librerias
<gor> y el 3 como va? Porque era un shit con perdon
<Deckon> podrias pobar cinamon que le da un aire de gnome2 a gnome-shell
<Deckon> *cinnamon
<gor> es o que usa Mint no?
<gor> creo que al final voy a migrar a mint
<gor> pero llevo Ubuntu en el corazón, me duele en el alma
<gor> 4 años con mi Ubuntu,,,
<Deckon> jaja no te preocupes es casi lo mismo XD
<gor> ya
<gor> lo tengo virtualizado en WMware y ademas uso el menu de inicio de Mint en Ubuntu
<gor> asi q
<gor> es que el Unity, de verdad
<Deckon> otra cosa que podrias hacer es usar xfce
<gor> no me va
<cousteau> gor, puedes no usar unity
<gor> cousteau pero q no me de problemas
<gor> algo he leido de repositorios pal gnome
<cousteau> no sé si unity tiene modo "gnome clásico"...  pero vamos, que siempre están lxde y xfce
<gor> aunque el caso es que gnome 3 tampoco me convence, lo he probado en Fedora
<gor> tb los he probado, y comparados con Gnome como que no
<Deckon> prueba cinnamon
<Deckon>  tambien lo puedes instalar en ubuntu segun entiendo
<gor> creo que si
<gor> desde repos
<gor> y hya un proyecto
<gor> aun verde de Ubuntu no oficial con gnome
<gor> pero eso, esta mu verde
<cousteau> personalmente no sé qué tiene gnome 2 que no tenga lxde...  bueno, nautilus parece bastante mejor que pcmanfm, pero también está xfce
<Deckon> estetica
<gor> cousteau es que soy de gnome a muerte, Para eso me pongo KDE
<gor> sip, exacto, y es que soy diseñador y para mi todo es estetica
<gor> aparte que me gnome ha estado en mi vida 4 años
<cousteau> gor, xfce y lxde están basados en gtk igual que gnome, el entorno es parecido
<gor> ya lo he probado
<gor> xubuntu y lubuntu
<cousteau> y claro, los programas que usen gtk seguirán usando gtk
<gor> pero no me convencen
<cousteau> también tienes gnome 3 fallback mode o classic mode o como se llame
<Deckon> gor, y que tal un WM?
<mimecar> cousteau: de momento lo tiene pero en un futuro lo quitarán
<gor> deckon los WM son pa probrar
<cousteau> ah, y como "menú lanzador", aunque siempre me ha gustado más el menú organizado de Linux que otros tipo Windows...  al final lo que triunfa es tener Kupfer o algo parecido (Gnome Do, Synapse...)
<mimecar> gnome-shell puede usar el menú "tradicional" de gnome 2.32
<gor> Yo tengo el menumint en ubuntu
<gor> y me encanta
<gor> el falback lo he probado en Fedora tb...pero no se
<gor> ese el que quiero mimecar!!!
<mimecar> es una extensión de gnome-shell
<gor> mimecar, y tu crees que si instalo la version 64 bits me dara problemas mi particion Home de 32?
<mimecar> tu home nunca será de 32 / 64 bits
<gor> claro
<mimecar> esa ruta solo contiene datos
<gor> eso pensaba yo
<gor> pues de paso voy a actualizarme al 64 bits
<gor> no me atrevi en su momento por comptibilidades, pero creo que eso es cosa del pasado no?
<mimecar> de hace un par de años
<gor> skype va en 64?
<mimecar> si instalas las librerías de 32 si
<gor> claro
<gor> si tengo una makina de 64 bits hay que poner 64 bits!!
<mimecar> no es obligatorio
<Deckon> todavia ahi algunos paquetes que no van en 64 pero cada vez son menos
<gor> ya, pero es lo suyo
<gor> bueno, pos me voy a poner a ello. Probare la ultima de 64 bits despues de pprobar Mint 64
<mimecar> cuanta ram tienes?
<gor> 4 gigas
<gor> 1 dedicada
<mimecar> 3 o 4 GB?
<gor> 4 gigas 1 de video dedicada
<mimecar> la ram de la tarjeta gráfica no afecta al sistema
<gor> pos 4
<gor> suficiente digo yo pa cualquier distro
<gor> que es el MATE?
<Deckon> ya esta descontinuado
<Deckon> todos los forks de gnome2 se descontinuaron
<gor> ya se que esto es de Ubuntu, pero me gustaría darle una chance a Mint, me ha gustado mucho en mi WM
<gor> A lo mejor pongo los dos
<gor> compartiendo en home en ambos, es posible?
<mimecar> si pero te dará problemas
<gor> :M
<gor> vosotros usais Unity?
<gor> alguienaqui puede hablarme de sus bondades?
<mimecar> en la máquina con ubuntu si
<mimecar> no te distrae con tonterías, aprovechas al máximo la pantalla
<gor> porque yo no se las veo por ningun lado
<mimecar> cuanto tiempo lo has usado?
<gor> un par de meses en WM
<gor> Lo veo como para tablet
<gor> no para escritorio
<gor> donde se ponga mi amado gnome2
<mimecar> por tener botones grandes ya es para tablet?
<mimecar> gor: olvidate de gnome 2
<gor> joer, entonces el gnome3?
<gor> o Unity=
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> unity usa gnome 32
<mimecar> gnome 3
<gor> pffff, que lio. He estado aguantando con la 10.10 y ahora esta movida
<mimecar> lio no
<mimecar> unity y gnome-shell son gestores de ventanas
<Deckon> gor, los costes del progreso
<mimecar> y gnome 3 puede usar cualquiera de los dos
<gor> pero es que gnome3...pffffff
<mimecar> gor: si gnome 1.0 funcionaba, para que han sacado nuevas versiones?
<gor> no veo el progreso, veo retroceso
<mimecar> yo no lo veo de esa forma
<Deckon> gor, apuntan al futuro de las computadores con pantallas tactiles
<gor> te gusta el 3?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> con unity y gnome-shell
<gor> ya pero la mia no es tactil
<Deckon> ni la mia
<mimecar> están bien aunque no sea una pantalla táctil
<gor> y KDE no me disgusta pero soy de gnome
<Deckon> gor por eso te comantaba  que a lo mejor un WM te pueda gustar
<gor> Kubuntu va de perlas
<mimecar> Kubuntu ya no sera "oficial" a partir de la 12.04
<gor> lo ves? son estas cosas....
<mimecar> ubuntu es una empresa
<mimecar> y busca beneficios
<gor> Ahora os digo una cosa. He estado despues de meses con win 7 y no me aclaroooo
<gor> XDDDDDD
<cousteau> van a quitar kubuntu?
<Deckon> no
<mimecar> cousteau: deja de ser "oficial"
<cousteau> (mantendrán kubuntu-desktop por lo menos...)
<Deckon> solo ya no es mantenida por ubuntu
<mimecar> y pasa a ser de segunda categoría como xfce y lxde
<cousteau> mimecar, pero esas son oficiales, no?
<gor> mimecr y si instalo Mint y comparto mi home no creo que me de problemas no?
<mimecar> ubuntu no las soporta
<mimecar> lo hace la comunidad
<mimecar> gor: si usas diferentes versiones de los programas los puedes tener
<gor> chico, pues desintalo toda la configuracion del home y dejo solo datos...
<mimecar> la configuración es un dato
<gor> chico, ahora no me va el Nero!!
<gor> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<mimecar> estas usando el nero en Linux?
<gor> sip
<mimecar> sobre gustos...
<gor> No querras que use Brasero que me jode los discos
<Deckon> gor, lanzalo desde terminal y ve que errores te regresa
<mimecar> gor: si tienes un problema lo arreglas
<mimecar> simulas la grabación y no pierdes nada
<cousteau> mimecar, espera...  hablas de soporte por parte de canonical?
<mimecar> cousteau: canonical da soporte a empresas
<Deckon> brasero a tenido broncas en sus ultimas versiones...podrias probar xfce
<Deckon> perdon xfburn
<gor> mimecar me puse Nero porque Brasero es full y como purista de Gnome el K3B (que va mucho mejor) no me agradaba
<mimecar> ubuntu tendrá soporte, kubuntu no
<cousteau> gor, todo el mundo recomienda K3B (¿o era Brasero?)
<mimecar> gor: ¿que problema hay en usar librerías de otro entorno?
<gor> K3B es el mejor tostador
<mimecar> en Windows dejas de usar programas porque tienen otra apariencia?
<gor> ninguno, es simplemente estetico y soy un maniaco de la estetica
<gor> Y Nero va muy bien, dicho sea de paso
<mimecar> las aplicaciones de KDE pueden usar la apariencia de gnome
<mimecar> muchos temas funcionan sin problemas con kde
<cousteau> mimecar, el problema de k3b es que te instala un montón de cosas de kde que a lo mejor no quieres
<gor> igual que Amarok
<cousteau> es el problema de algunas cosas de kde, que instalan todo el mogollón de kde
<gor> por eo uso Exaile
<gor> eso es cierto
<mimecar> cousteau: instala las librerías QT y las dependencias
<mimecar> es lo mismo que si usas KDE y pones firefox
<CrOnOs2000> hola alguien sabe como funciona cups tengo un problema con el
<mimecar> gor: cuanto disco duro tienes?
<gor> bueno, muchas gracias a todos, voy al lio, ya os contaré
<gor> 320gb
<Deckon> suerte gor
<gor> asias a todos
<mimecar> con 15 GB te sobra
<mimecar> para cosas de gnome y kde
<gor> sip, la particion de Ubuntu tengo eso
<gor> justico!!
<gor> 200 de home y el resto el puto wn
<cousteau> mimecar, http://codepad.org/ByfszxRi ...todo el mogollón de KDE que decía.  Hay programas Qt que instalan un par de dependencias de Qt y otros que instalan medio KDE.
<gor> win
<mimecar> cousteau: no veo donde está el problema
<gor> bueno lo dicho... luego os cuento
<gor> voy al liooooooo
<cousteau> (luego a veces el aptitude no trata bien las dependencias al desinstalar, etc)
<Deckon> cousteau, pues no ahi muchas cosas inecesarias en realidad
<cousteau> Deckon, creo que todo lo que empiece por "libk"
<Deckon> yo pense que te instalaria medio kde
<Deckon> bueno esas son librerias que necesita k3b para funcionar
<cousteau> libknotify, p.ej...  y también libplasm, eso no es para el escritorio kde?
<Deckon> supongo que en algun punto las necesita k3b
<mimecar> k3b utiliza "bloques" para las funciones
<Deckon> pero no lo veo tan serio
<mimecar> si una de las funciones tiene que trabajar con el escritorio es normal que lo tenga
<cousteau> no digo que no me instale "cdparanoia" y otras dependencias, pero es que son muchas dependencias de kde que no veo por qué...
<cousteau> vamos, lo que es qt lo entiendo, pero no entiendo que sea algo 100% integrado con un escritorio concreto
<mimecar> cousteau: es un programa integrado con KDE
<mimecar> KDE integra mucho más sus aplicaciones que gnome
<mimecar> puedes tener en el sistema configurado una cuenta de Gmail
<mimecar> y cualquier programa de QT que use el componente puede usarla directamente
<mimecar> sin tener tu que programar nada
<cousteau> ya, es algo que no me gusta de kde, que las aplicaciones kde son "muy kde"
<Deckon> oO
<cousteau> (si usas kde esto no lo notas, claro)
<Souchiro> sh: hddtemp: not found      T_T
<braiam> Souchiro, sudo apt-get install hddtemp??
<Souchiro> lo tengo instalado
<braiam> locate hddtemp??
<Souchiro> tambien puse eso de...
<Souchiro> chmod u+s /usr/sbin/hddtemp
<Souchiro> :/
<cousteau> chmod a un programa?  ¬_¬
<cousteau> mejor   sudo hddtemp   ?
<Souchiro> lo quiero para conky
<cousteau> ah
<cousteau> sensors?
<Souchiro> sep
<Souchiro> todo eso tengo
<Souchiro> pero me corre eso al final
<Souchiro> xD
<braiam> tienes que configurar el bit para que ejecute como root
<Souchiro> por eso puse eso del chmod
<Souchiro> :/
<mimecar> cuidado con el bit setuid (obligatorio tener siempre actualizado el sistema)
<Souchiro> conky-colors --lang=es --theme=radiance --gnome --cpu=4 --cputemp --swap --updates --proc=5 --clock=modern --nvidia --hd=default --hdtemp1=sda --hdtemp2=sdb --hdtemp3=sdc --hdtemp4=sdd --network
<Souchiro> eso puse
<braiam> Souchiro, raro, a mi me funka solo con setuid
<cousteau> qué le pasa a ese bit?  (tampoco es que tenga muy claro qué hace)
<braiam> !setuid
<mimecar> cousteau: ejecuta el programa como root
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'setuid'.
<mimecar> aunque sea un usuario normal
<Souchiro> io solo me baso en manuales xD
<braiam> ejecuta el programa a nombre del dueño del archivo
<mimecar> si el sistema no está actualizado y se detecta un error.... tienes acceso a todo
<cousteau> mimecar, creí que "cambiaba el propietario del proceso nosequé nosequé!
<braiam> no solo root
<cousteau> pues eso que dices me parece peligrosísimo
<mimecar> en un sistema sin actualizar lo es
<mimecar> supongamos que por un fallo consigues que el programa lance una shell
<mimecar> esa shell sería de root
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> :/
<Souchiro> weno tonx tengo mal esa configuracion?
<braiam> ls -l /usr/sbin/hddtemp que te da Souchiro??
<Souchiro> yuuji@Sakai-Yuuji:~$ ls -l /usr/sbin/hddtemp
<Souchiro> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 26776 feb  7  2010 /usr/sbin/hddtemp
<braiam> trata de correrlo sin sudo
<Souchiro> eso hice
<Souchiro> al parecer solo me corre como root
<Souchiro> sep
<Souchiro> solo me corre como root
<braiam> ok, tonces conky deberia de correrlo normal
<Souchiro> pero solo me corre como root el hdtemp
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> si hago esto
<Souchiro> sudo conky -c /home/yuuji/.conkycolors/conkyrc
<Souchiro> me corre el hdtemp
<Souchiro> y sin sudo, nop
<Souchiro> :/
<braiam> pera
<mimecar> no me parece buena idea lanzarlo con sudo
<braiam> si corres hddtemp en la terminal sin sudo que te tira?
<Souchiro> nada
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> yuuji@Sakai-Yuuji:~$ hdtemp
<Souchiro> bash: hdtemp: no se encontró la orden
<cousteau> y por qué no usar sensors en vez de eso?
<Souchiro> o.o
<cousteau> es hddtemp
<cousteau> hddddddtemp
<Souchiro> yuuji@Sakai-Yuuji:~$ hddtemp
<Souchiro> bash: hddtemp: no se encontró la orden
<Souchiro> y como root
<Souchiro> root@Sakai-Yuuji:/home/yuuji# hddtemp
<Souchiro> Too few arguments: you must specify one drive, at least.
<Souchiro> xD
<cousteau> y usar sensors?
<mimecar> no tendrás hdtemp en el path de ru usuario
<mimecar> tu usuario
<cousteau> Souchiro,   /usr/sbin/hddtemp
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> ahi esta
<Souchiro> si aparece el hddtemp
<cousteau> y lo puedes ejecutar?
<cousteau> (incluso sin el malvado bit de sudar?)
<cousteau> quiero decir, pon la ruta completa al ejecutarlo
<cousteau> souchiro@sobremesa:~$ /usr/sbin/hddtemp
 * Souchiro-aWay is Away, Reason: ( trabajando.... ) | Since: ( Wednesday, February 15, 2012. 13:46:49 ) Xlack v2.1
<Souchiro-aWay> <cousteau> souchiro@sobremesa:~$ /usr/sbin/hddtemp <--------------- no entendi
<Souchiro-aWay> pera, que nos llego mercancia, vengo en un rato
<Souchiro-aWay> :S
<engels> hola alguien con quien charlar en el publico
<mimecar> engels: si no es una duda de ubuntu, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<gor> buenas
<gor> deckon
<Deckon> hi
<gor> toi en Mint y parece que todo ok
<Deckon> como fue?
<Deckon> :)
<gor> Mint 12
<gor> pues parece q va todo ok
<gor> y es mu bonitoooooo
<gor> :D
<gor> es que quise instalar el 10.04 y me salio el maldito initframs
<gor> ese
<gor> o como se llame
<Deckon> lo siento gor se me murio el entorno XD
<gor> ya te he visto
<gor> joer ya epezamos
<gor> tengo las cosas en español y me entra en los sitios web en ingles
<gor> sera el firefox
<gor> :m
<gor> pos no está en español
<Deckon> estas usando la pagina de inicio de mint?
<gor> ein?
<gor> joer que raro
<gor> es que quiero entrar al google adsense
<gor> que siempre me ha salido en español y me sale en ingles, pero solo el adsense y el analytics
<gor> cosa mas rara
<gor> creo q voy a volver a ubuntu pero me pongo la 10.04
<gor> sime deja el initframps ese o como se llame
<gor> las fuentes son difertentes, molan mas las de ubuntu
<gor> pero bueno se puede instalar la que sea
<Deckon> asi es, solo buscalas en tus repos
<gor> voy a toquetear porque este es el 12 y no lo he probado
<gor> probé el 11
<gor> pf,. no puedo mover los paneles
<gor> voy a intentar con el 10.04
<gor> ciao
<zul0> Hola, hay algún log que me permita ver si hay algún fallo al intentar conectarme a un servidor openvpn?
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-16
<apodo> buenas
<apodo> gente, alguno tiene el etqw?
<SXU1> hoa buenas
<SXU1> disculpen alguien sabe como crear una imagen iso
<SXU1> pienso quemar un video en dvd
<SXU1> pero nose como pasarlo a iso desde la terminal
<GridCube> SXU1, http://saleman.blog.com.es/2009/10/05/crear-cd-o-dvd-con-cdrecord-y-mkisofs-7105583/
<SXU1> oh checando gracias grid
<chasckbv> hola  como estan
<koodezez> bien!
<chasckbv> estoy en ubuntu liveCD
<chasckbv> quiero formatear  un disco duro
<chasckbv> pero no me lo esta  reconociendo el cd
<chasckbv> en el bios si me aparece  como funcionando pero el live  cd  de ubuntu 10.04  no me permite  montarlo para poder  sacar la informacion
<chasckbv> y luego  formatear
<SXU1> hola
<SXU1> si disculpen ando checando como quemar un dvd pero osea nose como aserle para pasar el archivo a iso y pasarlo al dvd
<SXU1> por ahi me comentaron que por la terminal pero nose como
 * Souchiro-aWay is back ( Away 5 hours 46 mins 29 secs )
<Souchiro> hasta amñana
<Thedemon007> Holas estoy desde tty no se q le hice al ubuntu este XD
<braiam> Thedemon007, trata sudo service gdm restart
<Thedemon007> no hace login da un error de: failed no load session "ubuntu"
<Thedemon007> braiam: estoy en 11.10 al intentar reiniciar el gdm dice restart: Unkwon instance
<braiam> ya trataste reiniciando la pc por completo?
<Thedemon007> si mm he actualizado lo ultimo que hice fue desinstalar un paquete pero este
<Thedemon007> desinstalo otro monton de paquetes XD seguro falta algun paquete o algo por el estilo
<braiam> Thedemon007, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<braiam> así estaré seguro de que ningun paquete importante falta
<SXU1> buenas
<SXU1> alguien por ahi
<Thedemon007> ok haorita pruebo braiam hice un dpkg-reconfigure -a a ver
<SXU1> si hola tengo un problema con el k3b
<SXU1> trato de grabar una pelicula en formato avi pero me da error
<SXU1> no me la quema
<Mautematico> SXU1: ¿Cuál es el error exacto que te da?
<SXU1> the project does not contain all necessary video dvd files.
<SXU1> the resilting dvd will most likely not be playable on a hifi dvd player
<SXU1> could not determine size of resulting image file
<SXU1> ese error me da
<Mautematico> Hace muchisimo que no quemo videos, así que no sé si podré ayudarte. Pero el error exacto será de utilidad, para aquel que pueda ayudarte. (:
<SXU1> jo gracias de todas formas
<Mautematico> Creo que son dos errores.
<Mautematico> Las primeas dos líneas
<Mautematico> "
<Mautematico> 09:20:24 PM - SXU1: the project does not contain all necessary video dvd files.
<Mautematico> 09:20:26 PM - SXU1: the resilting dvd will most likely not be playable on a hifi dvd player"
<SXU1> ?
<Mautematico> Perdona, el bot me dió una advertencia por 1 minuto. Las primeras 2 líneas me hacen pensar que k3b no puede pasar de .AVI a formato DVD
<Thedemon007> gracias braiam seguro es eso faltan varios paquetes entre ellos unit-2d y xorg XD
<Mautematico> SXU1: lo cual es extraño. Yo tengo entendido que k3b, de hecho, sí puede pasar de .AVI a formato DVD (incluso formato VCD)
<SXU1> simon
<SXU1> pero osea
<SXU1> me da error
<SXU1> sera por la imagen
<SXU1> o lo tengo que pasar a iso
<SXU1> algo asi
<Mautematico> SXU1: mira este enlace http://docs.kademar.org/index.php/C%C3%B3mo_grabar_un_CD_con_K3B#Queremos_grabar_Video_.2F_Peliculas ¿es esta la manera en que estás intentando?
<SXU1> aber
<Thedemon007> lesto instale no mas esos dos paquetes y ya inicie sesion no instale todo porq me iva a instalar paquetes que no quiero
<SXU1> como
<SXU1> osea
<SXU1> lo tengo que pasar a vcd
<SXU1> o como
<Mautematico> SXU1: me avisas
<SXU1> lla pero
<SXU1> osea konda
<SXU1> como esta cosa lo tengo que pasar a vcd para poder quemar o como
<Mautematico> No, no. k3b puede hacerlo
<Mautematico> SXU1: ¿Puedes enumerarme los pasos que estás siguiendo, al intentar quemar este .avi en un DVD?
<SXU1> simon
<SXU1> como
<SXU1> es una nueva version
<SXU1> a la opcion file
<SXU1> nuevo proyecto
<SXU1> el de para dvd
<SXU1> new video dvd proyect
<SXU1> y lla selecciono el archivo
<SXU1> que se encuentra en mi escritorio en formato avi
<SXU1> y le doy quemar
<SXU1> y me aparece eso
<Mautematico> OK. Dame un segundo
<SXU1> okz
<Mautematico> Repliqué tus pasos, y obtuve el mismo error. Creo que ya sé porque
<Mautematico> SXU1: k3b está dividido en varias secciones. En la parte de abajo está "Current Projects", donde debe aparecer algo como VideoDVD, ¿correcto?
<SXU1> aber
<SXU1> ajam
<Mautematico> Más abajo, del lado derecho, hay otro apartado. En este apartado muestra lo que habrá en tu nuevo DVD.
<Mautematico> ¿Me listas los directorios y ficheros que se muestran ahí, por favor?
<SXU1> video_Ts
<SXU1> audio_Ts
<SXU1> y la pelicula que pege
<SXU1> pegue
<Mautematico> OK. Ese es el problema. Yo tengo lo mismo video_ts, audio_ts y un fichero.avi
<Mautematico> Seguramente te muestra los directorios video y audio con 0B, ¿no?
<SXU1> sip
<Mautematico> Parece que tendrás que pasar tu .avi a formato DVD
<SXU1> como
<Mautematico> me parece que el programa "devede" hace justamente eso. :)
<SXU1> mm aber
<SXU1> asi se llama el programa devede
<SXU1> ohh
<SXU1> pero dice que me eliminara
<SXU1> el libac codec library
<SXU1> y otras cosas no importa
<Mautematico> Estoy instalandolo
<Mautematico> "se instalarán:   dvdauthor libavcodec-extra-53 libavformat-extra-53 libavutil-extra-51"
<Mautematico> "Y se quitarán:   libavcodec53 libavformat53 libavutil51 libpostproc52 libswscale2"
<SXU1> simon pero no pasa nada
<SXU1> que te quiten eso
<Mautematico> parece, digo PARECE que los que se instalarán contienen a los que van a desinstalarse. Te recomiendo apuntar de todos modos cuales van a desinstalarse, por si necesitas reinstalarlos luego
<SXU1> listo
<Mautematico> Bien. me avisas cuando termine de instalarse, y corres devede
<Mautematico> :)
<SXU1> okaz
<SXU1> listo
<SXU1> ahora que onda
<Mautematico> SXU1: Ahora, devede te ayudará a crear la imagen .iso del DVD, a partir de tu .avi
<SXU1> bien
<Mautematico> Luego tendrás que quemar la imagen .iso a tu DVD, por ejemplo con k3b. :)
<SXU1> lla lla eso pense por eso andaba checando lo de cambiar a iso
<SXU1> pero le pregunte a un amigo y me decia que asi full con el k3b
<SXU1> pero creo que entendio mal
<Mautematico> Claro. Creí recordar que k3b ayudaba a pasar a formato DVD.
<SXU1> sip
<Mautematico> Yo creí lo mismo que dijo tu amigo jaja.
<SXU1> jaja
<SXU1> se de hecho
<SXU1> pero primero se tiene que pasar a iso
<Mautematico> Quizás sí se pueda, y no encontramos la opción. Lo bueno es que en GNU/Linux hay muchos programas para cada tarea :D
<SXU1> ja see
<SXU1> aber lo abro
<SXU1> y creo el dvd domestico no
<Mautematico> Sí. Con devede crearás la imagen .iso del DVD
<Mautematico> Parece que puedes agregar títulos, menús y demás.
<Mautematico> Haría también ese paso, pero me temo que va a tardar muchos minutos, o quizás más...
<SXU1> simon asi sin titulo y nada
<SXU1> amm
<SXU1> formato
<SXU1> ntc
<SXU1> o pal /secam
<Mautematico> Cual te convenga dependerá de la resolución de tu .avi y de tu pantalla
<Mautematico> ¡Ah! También dependerá de tu reproductor de DVD
<SXU1> mm lo dejare en ntc y sino lo cambio y lo vuelvo a quemar
<Mautematico> Ok
<Mautematico> Parece que en América NTSC es lo más común, mientras que en Europa es PAL. Pero el DVD no es lo mío, así que no puedo corroborartelo.
<SXU1> listo grabando
<SXU1> aber como queda
<Mautematico> (y)
<SXU1> nose
<SXU1> deja checo
<SXU1> va uno porciento
<SXU1> ja tomara tiempo
<atl> cuando instale la 12.10 ubuntu, solo tendre que poner el mismo nombre de usuario y contraseña si tengo en el /home aparte?
<atl> el live cd de las ultimas versiones de ubuntu me sirvio para instalarlo junto a una particion de windows 7 sin formatearlo, tambien se puede al usar vista o xp?
<Tiffon> nas
<edwin_> hola
 * xoan buenas
<hashashin> nas
<aguitel> alguien sabe donde hay un chat de gps garmin ?
<liher> hola
<liher> necesito ayuda por un problema de instalacion y arranque
<Deckon> y el problema es?
<liher> tengo ubuntu 10.10, instalo opensuse 12.1 en una particion aparte, la instalacion va bien, puedo usar opensuse, pero cuando reinicio el gestor de arranque de opensuse no reconoce ubuntu
<liher> que puede ser?
<Goku> tienes que añadir la entrada al grub
<liher> como se hace eso?
<liher> ah, con rescatux he entrado en ubuntu y he reinstalado grub 2
<Deckon> liher, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=GRUB
<liher> pero al reiniciar si intento usar opensuse me sale un mensaje de kernel panic con muchos numeros y no puedo usar opensuse pero si ubuntu
<Deckon> un kernelpanic por una entrada de grub...serio?
<liher> si
<liher> me ha pasado con otras distros
<liher> com mandriva
<liher> y alguna mas
<Deckon> liher, revisa bien la entrada del grub que apunta a suse, a lo mejor no esta bien dirijida la antrada al kernel
<liher> en la pagina de antes esta?
<liher> lo puedo consultar alli?
<Deckon> si, ahi te viene informacion de eso
<liher> vale
<liher> gracias
<liher> muchas gracias
<Deckon> liher, si haces un update-grub no te cre la entrada a suse?
<liher> no probe
<Deckon> liher, hai una utileria que se llama supergrubdisk y esa te ayuda a manipular todo lo que es grub...a lo mejor y te es mas facil asi
<liher> desde ubuntu puedo hacerlo?
<liher> si tendo el rescatux que la incluye
<Deckon> ok, lo de update-grub si, claro que lo haces desde tu distro
<liher> lo acabo de hacer y la reconoce
<liher> veremos si luego inicia suse
<Deckon> ok, suerte
<liher> gracias
<liher> muchas gracias, me voy pero volvere :-D
<liher> hola otra vez
<liher> me funciono lo de update grub
<liher> gracias deckon, eres el mejor
<liher> :-D
<Deckon> \o/
<liher> jejeje
<liher> sabes si xubuntu 12.04 sera buena?
<liher> tengo ubuntu 10.10 y en abril me toca cambiar
<liher> por eso estoy probando distros
<Deckon> liher, la unica diferencia de ubuntu a xubuntu es el entorno que usan
<Deckon> si quieres probar xfce lo puedes instalar en tu ubuntu
<liher> ya, pero si instalo ubuntu 12.04 y luego xcfe
<liher> puedo quitar ocmpletamente unity?
<liher> es que le tengo un poquito de mania a unity
<liher> :-D
<liher> pero solo un poco
<liher> jeje
<Deckon> hmmm no se que tal ande la cosa en la modularidad de gnome/unity pero si deberias poder
<liher> ya, una vez pregunte y me dijeron que era complicado quitarlo del todo y el menu global
<liher> asique me decante por xubuntu
<liher> yo me organizo bien solo con el avant abajo y sin paneles
<Deckon> liher, si, bueno, si solo quieres puro cfxe puede que lo mejor si sea instalar xubuntu
<Deckon> *xfce
<liher> ya
<liher> vale muchas gracias hasta otra
<liher> agurrrrrrrrrrr
<facundo> Hola! :D
<facundo> ¿Alguien?
<Deckon> hi
<facundo> ¿Como andas?
<facundo> ¿Puedo hacerte una consulta?
<Deckon> facundo, si
<Deckon> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<facundo> Estoy desarrollando una aplicacion en ubuntu. Tengo un problema con los permisos al tratar de acceder al usb (usb_control). ¿Como cambio los permisos para mi usuario?
<Deckon> hmmm no creo que tu usuario pueda adquirir permisos para eso pero bien podrías usar su o sudo
<facundo> mm.. no hay forma? :( .. bueno, tendre que ejecutar la aplicacion como root entonces :/
<facundo> gracias por responder!
<Deckon> hmm solo especulo pero supongo si se pueda pero no seria muy sabio
<Deckon> habkndo claro desde el punto seguridad
<Deckon> *hablando
<gmnes> facundo, fijate el manual de mount:
<gmnes> (iii) Normalmente, sólo el superusuario puede montar sistemas de ficheros. Sin embargo, cuando fstab contiene la opción user en una linea, entonces cualquiera puede montar el sistema de ficheros correspondiente.
<Deckon> mount puede gestionar usb_control?
<gmnes> Deckon, ... no tengo idea. Pero es un dato si el problema son los permisos. tal vez
<Deckon> es que hasta donde entiendo usb_control es el modulo del kernele que permite la gestion de dsipositivos usb
<atotclic> Deckon: no si si añadiento de al grupo disk
<atotclic> en principio un pendrive es un disk
<Deckon> hmmm si pues, acceder a un dispositivo usb no ahi problema pero facundo quiere manipular usb_control o no?
<facundo> si.. parece que mi aplicacion hace uso de eso
<facundo> porque escribe datos en una llave
<facundo> usb
<atotclic> añade tu usuario al grupo disk a ver si asi puedes acceder
<facundo> Nop, no funciona
<atotclic> has reiniciado?? facundo
<facundo> no
<facundo> deberia? :P
<Deckon> jeje
<facundo> jajaja XD
<facundo> Igual como dicen la seguridad puede joderse con eso
<facundo> lo soluciono con el sudo
<facundo> gracias gente!
<Deckon> facundo, si es lo del disk como dice atotclic no ahi problemas
<gor> Hola Deckon
<Deckon> hi gor como va?
<gor> Al final instale ubuntu LTS y borre la partición de windows y he puesto Mint 12
<gor> mi antiguo home con el LTS y uno nuevo en Mint
<Deckon> hmmm algo drastico eso
<gor> si no usaba windows desde hacia meses, además no me aclaro con el puto guindos
<gor> :P
<Deckon> no eres gamer?
<gor> sip
<gor> pero de play
<gor> jejejejeje
<Deckon> pequeña ventaja
<gor> el windows solo lo tenia para jugar a simuladores de conduccion porque tengo un Logitech G27 pero los graficos me tiran patras
<gor> comparados con la play
<gor> además toi enganchado al MW3 así que lo tenia dejado
<gor> jejejejje
<Deckon> yo no me puedo deshacerme de windows por los juegos y por algo de adobe
<gor> el caso es que me va todo de perlas
<gor> photoshop?
<Deckon> y fireworks
<gor> chico
<gor> si Gimp es mil veces mejor
<Deckon> hmmm pues algunas cosas me acomoda mas hacerlas en fireworks
<gor> mira esta pagina la he ehcho todo con Gimp e Inkscape y codigo con Aptana
<gor> www.chisteteca.com
<Deckon> de hecho uso mas inkscape
<gor> inkscape esta mu wapo, tambien uso el Potracegui
<gor> Yo usaba photoshop pero me he hecho al Gimp y me va de lujo para lo que necesito
<gor> la página no lleva mucho grafico, es todo css pero ya te digo, no hecho de menos ni el fireworks ni el photoshop
<gor> al principio si, pero es acostumbrarte
<Deckon> igual, solo para cosas simples uso gimp e inkscape pero cuando necesito algo mas elaborado uso adobe...ademas no soy artista pero de vez en cuando me entra lo picaso XD
<gor> Y usaba Dreamweaver y ahora me parece una mierda al lado de Aptana
<gor> jejejejej, hombre photoshop es muy completo, para que nos vamos a engañar
<gor> Pero para muchas cosas Gimp es superior
<gor> en otras no
<Deckon> sip
<gor> Yo ya te digo, sin photoshop desde hace 2 años y no lo hecho de menos
<gor> Y usaba Corel pero Inkscape esta a la altura tb
<gor> Total, Win solo pa jugar
<gor> y como no juego
<gor> a la mierda el win. Lo arranqué estos días para hacer unas cosas y me pone hasta nervioso
<atotclic> no lo actualizaste???? gor
<Deckon> jaja
<atotclic> jajjajaj
<gor> el q?
<atotclic> el win
<gor> A 7?
<atotclic> jjjaja
<gor> pa q?
<gor> lo quiero para tener excel
<atotclic> para estar un buen rato mientras se apaga y se enciende
<gor> ya que uso archivos csv y el openoffice no va muy fino con estos archivos
<atotclic> utiliza libreoffice para excel
<gor> y el XP es el mejor win de largo
<Deckon> +1
<gor> sip, eso habia pensado
<gor> en la particion Mint viene por defecto
<gor> pero creo que no estaba para el Ubuntu LTS
<gor> ?
<gor> voy a probar ahora mismo a ver como se porta
<gor> q estoy en Mint
<gor> ná
<gor> igual que el open, no coge bien los campos
<gor> lo descuadra todo
<gor> pos ná XP en VM
<Deckon> si, a libre office le sigue costando trabajo los macros
<gor> Lo que sí que hice fue ponerme 32 bits ya que con 4 gb de memoria no queria complicarme la vida
<gor> pues a dia de hoy, solo necesito win por excell
<Deckon> si, en si solo usas 64 si tienes mas ram que eso y si quieres ni por eso ya que existe el kernel bigmem
<gor> el generic-pae coge los 4 asi q
<gor> es tonteria complicarse
<Deckon> que kernel trae?
<gor> cual?
<Deckon> el ubuntu lts
<gor> pos creo que actualicé
<gor> 2.6 algo no?
<Deckon> nusep
<gor> dentro de un año ya veremos, de momento acostumbrado a Gnome2 se me hace raro el 3 este
<gor> o lo que sea esto!!
<gor> segun lei el MATE tiene soporte para ambos
<Deckon> ??
<Deckon> para ambos que?
<gor> gnome 2 y 3
<Deckon> no
<gor> escritorios
<Deckon> mate es gnome2
<gor> pero tengo cosas del 3
<gor> no se sale en la pagina del Mint
<gor> Pero esto tiene cosas del 3
<gor> como la barra de arriba y los menus grandes a la izquierda
<gor> es bastante diferente
<gor> lo que no he probado es compiz
<gor> es bastante diferente esto
<Deckon> hmmm pues no se si los de mint lo modificaron pero en si lo que me dijo perberos que hizo fue sacara el codigo del gnome2 y hacerlo funcionar...pero lo dejo por que los pogramas van a tener broncas con librerias
<Deckon> por que todo esta siendo portado a las librerias 3
<gor> sip
<gor> si al final vamos a tener que usar el 3
<gor> pero no lo veo maduro
<gor> me parece mas facil y elegante el 2
<gor> aunque sobre gustos
<Deckon> claro es como cuando salio kde4
<gor> Mira que he intentado KDE pero no puedo con el
<gor> ni Xcfe ni otros
<Deckon> por?
<gor> Gnome, gnome y gnome!
<gor> pues no se
<gor> no me gustan
<gor> ya se que con Xfce va mas fluido pero en mi makina gnome tb lo va
<gor> y ya me he hecho al gnome
<gor> como diseño, el cubo compiz y otras utilidades compiz son fundamentales para mi
<gor> que trabajo con muchas ventanas abiertas
<Deckon> jejeje
<gor> El cubo es mi piedra de toque, le saco partido, es mucho mas que estetica
<Deckon> yo decia lo mismo hasta que empece a usar twm, solo asi se me quito el compiz XD
<gor> twm?
<gor> qu es eso?
<Deckon> tiling window manager
<gor> como lo pruebo?
<Deckon> hmmm no creo que te guste
<gor> ok
<gor> date cuenta que yo diseño y a veces tengo abiertos hasta 10 ventanas diferentes. Con el cubo es pan comido
<gor> y sin raton
<Deckon> mira ese es un viejo escritorio mio con un twm que se llama wmfs http://deckon.deviantart.com/#/d4o9am3
<Deckon> no a muchos les gusta esa forma de manejar el escritorio
<gor> el escritorio esta chulo
<gor> pero para lo que yo quiero no me valdria, o estoy demasiado acostumbrado al cubo
<gor> usas Arch?
<Deckon> si
<gor> Lo probe, es mas dificil pero el mas personalizable
<gor> creo que lo voy a virtualizar de nuevo
<gor> le pondre gonme3
<gor> a ver que tal y asi tengo un gnome3 puro
<gor> Yo soy un maniaco de las distros, las virtualizo todas, jejejeje
<Deckon> ta bien...todos pasamos por esa etapa
<gor> sabes cual me esta gustando y me ha sorprendido un monton?
<gor> Jolie Cloud
<gor> buenisima
<gor> y la he probado en Ipad y va muy bien
<gor> la interfaz html5 digo
<Deckon> ho
<gor> y tb me gusto DSL y Puppy
<gor> en su terreno
<gor> Si es que hay donde elegir!! No se porque la gente sigue usando la mierda de windows
<Deckon> costumbre "y por que linux es mas dificil"
<gor> más dificil?
<gor> chico, si no me aclaro con windows!!
<gor> No se ni donde me baja las cosas!
<gor> jajajaja
<Deckon> noten las comillas
<gor> sip
<gor> ya ves
<gor> a mi me costó migrar, hace ya 4 añicos
<gor> pero era como un reto
<gor> y cada vez que solucionaba algo por mi cuenta, pues era muy agradable
<gor> y ahora ya te digo, voy a windows y tengo que preguntarles a los paketes de mis amigos windoseros
<gor> es que no me aclaro, y el relojico ese, y las esperas...y actualiza esto y no va...y virus...pfffffff
<Deckon> le da miedo a la gente lo nuevo
<gor> joer, nuevo nuevo....
<gor> lo que no saben es que navegan gracias a Linux
<arp-> esto es simple
<arp-> si a una persona X, que jamas en su vida toco una PC..
<arp-> le pongo por ejemplo.. Ubuntu
<gor> por eso Ubuntu lo hizo bien, acercar Linux a los paketes como yo y tantos otros
<arp-> y toda su vida usa eso
<gor> claro
<arp-> el dia que toque Windows.. lo va detestar
<arp-> y probablmente no entienda muchas cosas
<arp-> xD
<Deckon> +1
<arp-> el problema es de cultura
<Deckon> +1
<arp-> la gente se acostumbro a hacer las cosas de 1 forma
<arp-> toda su vida
<gor> sip. Pero como le pongas un Fedora o un Arch...
<arp-> gor:
<arp-> repito
<gor> el caso es que en Linux hay mil formas de hacer lo mismo
<arp-> si yo agarro un chico de 6 años y le pongo Arch
<arp-> y le digo..
<arp-> esto es una Computadora
<arp-> toda su vida va aprender a usar eso y de forma mas avanzada cada dia
<Deckon> +1
<gor> pues si
<arp-> el dia que le muestre un Windows.. mel o tira x la cabeza
<gor> y te cuenta yo una cosa?
<arp-> es un problema cultural
<gor> Mis amigos, les instale Ubuntu desde windows, y a los dias me dicen?
<arp-> simplemente
<gor> esto es una mierdaaaa no se queeeee
<arp-> y we
<Deckon> buscan que funcione igual que windows
<arp-> es como que de un dia para el otro
<gor> el caso es que vienen a mi casa y me piden la makina y hacen lo mismo de siempre y les digo: Por que dices que es una mierda y en mi casa lo usas sin problemas?
<arp-> le digas a una persona
<arp-> maneja autos ingleses
<arp-> con el volante a la derecha
<arp-> probalemente.. no le guste
<arp-> puede acostumbrarse si.. claro..
<gor> Pero es que lo usan y reconocen que va como un tiro...y luego en sus casas por vagancia o indeferencia no lo hacen
<arp-> si
<gor> Como uno, que tenia una makina vieja
<gor> y le digo te pongo Xubuntu
<arp-> Por que el usuario se acostumbro a la facilidad de algo
<arp-> dos Click..
<gor> y me dice: No tio que soy de windows
<arp-> y tiene lo que quiere
<Deckon> los dejo un rato
<arp-> bueno...
<arp-> que sea feliz con windows
<gor> el hijoputa usando mi Ubuntu un año con Amsn y habia conseguido hacer fucionar la Webcam y todo!!!
<gor> la madre que lo pario
<gor> y me dice que es de win
<gor> Un año!! con mi makina Ubuntu!!
<guampa> gor: cuida el lenguaje
<gor> que la suya se atascaba cada dos por tres con win
<gor> ok
<gor> sorry
<gor> es que me indigno
<gor> :P
<gor> Bueno, gente, voy a ver si virtualizo un Arch con gnome3
<gor> dew a todos
<marti1125> Hola
<marti1125> alguien sabe python?
<palmagro> #cultureplex
<Crashbit> marti1125: quizas en un canal de python, este es oficial de soporte a ubuntu
<Crashbit> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<marti1125>  #cultureplex >>> que canal es
<marti1125> gracias :D
<Deckon> marti1125, #python-es
<marti1125> oks
<VADER> hola chanel linuxero
<grimmskull> q
<grimmskull> ???
<fosco_> ?
<grimmskull> olas
<fosco_> !hi
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<grimmskull> todos linuxeros
<grimmskull> por aqui si puede intercambiar archivos?
<Goku> por dcc, depende a veces no deja
<fosco_> grimmskull, si son legales no hay problema
<grimmskull> a ya
<grimmskull> grax
<Harpagornis> sabeis si se podria hacer algo en bash para que xchat haga ciertas cosas al iniciarse?
<grimmskull> q cosas?
<Harpagornis> por ejemplo , que en los canales que tengas para iniciar automaticamente, pues salude en cada uno para decir "Buenas"
<fosco_> en bash no
<fosco_> xchat entiende tcl, perl y python
<Harpagornis> vaya
<Harpagornis> cuando tenga tiempo me pondré a ello, así tendré un excusa para empezar con python
<Harpagornis> gracias fosco_
<Harpagornis> y grimmskull
<grimmskull> hola
<grimmskull> a ver si llega una imagen
<Harpagornis> a mi me llego
<Harpagornis> que  es?
<grimmskull> solo una imagen
<grimmskull> esta limpia
<grimmskull> alguien sabe de celulares?
<Harpagornis> dice que ha fallado
<fosco_> !ot grimmskull
<kubot> grimmskull: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<grimmskull> ok ok no me baneen
<Goku> no eso no es motivo de ban, simplemente va al canal offtopic y no a este
<Goku> no te preocupes
<grimmskull> a que canales puedo entrar desde el irc, es primera vez q lo uso
<Deckon> a los que quieras
<grimmskull> chau
<grimmskull> jajajaja
<nicko_9414> hola a todos
<nicko_9414> alguien que me pueda asistir un poco con una red casera?
<cryss> niko: !ask
<niko> cryss: try /help completion :)
<Goku> fail
<Goku> nicko_9414: !ask
<cryss> no quiere funcionar el autocompletado :((
<nicko_9414> tengo un router en un lado de la casa, y un pc que capta el wifi en medio, y necesito conectarle a ese pc otro router para repetir la señal en el lado restante
<nicko_9414> alguna idea?
<Goku> mm.. interesante
<Goku> nicko_9414: y la verdad, no
<nicko_9414> había visto algo con un puente de red (que es lo que hacía cuando usaba el xp), otra con firestarter (pero no me reconoce el router conectado), pero nada
<arp-> que SO tiene la PC?
<nicko_9414> es elive, una versión de Debian que usa enlightment, pero le instalé la mayor parte de lo que trae ubuntu para hacerlo más cómodo (solo dejé el entorno de escritorio)
<arp-> ok
<arp-> es facil eso
<arp-> haces NAT entre la interfase wifi y eth0
<nicko_9414> pero cómo lo hago usando el puerto del módem del router?
<arp-> dame un seg.
<arp-> ahi ta
<nicko_9414> ok
<arp-> estaba al telefono
<arp-> disculpa
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> vos tenes una PC con WiFi
<arp-> decime la marca y modelo del segundo rotuer
<arp-> que vas a suar para repetir?
<arp-> yo por ejemplo.. puedo usar el mismo router para repertir otro rotuer
<nicko_9414> los dos son Belkin
<arp-> modelo?
<nicko_9414> pero el principal es más viejo
<nicko_9414> no tengo el modelo
<nicko_9414> déjame revisar
<arp-> quien conoce es amarca..
<arp-> x dios..
<arp-> ahaha
<nicko_9414> f5d72234-4
<arp-> oO
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> dame el modelo del otro
<nicko_9414> ese si que no lo tengo, es tan viejo que hasta la etiqueta está borrada
<arp-> :S
<arp-> es una lastima
<arp-> por que podes cambiarle el firmware
<arp-> a ciertos belkin's
<arp-> y meterle un dd-wrt
<arp-> con modo repetidor
<nicko_9414> y no hay un modo de hacerlo sin intervenir el router?
<arp-> f5d72234-4si
<arp-> perdon
<arp-> si
<arp-> con la PC en medio
<arp-> pero vas a depender de una pc prenddia
<arp-> toda el tiempo
<arp-> bueh
<nicko_9414> eso hacía hasta ahora, la uso como cargador de muchos aparatos usb, estación de trabajo y repetidor
<arp-> tenes la PC a mano
<arp-> ?
<nicko_9414> estoy en ella
<arp-> ok
<arp-> esa PC tiene una placa wifi
<arp-> wlan0 verdad?
<arp-> y el router lo tenes conectado a la placa eth0
<arp-> pone: ifconfig
<arp-> y decime las interfases que tenes
<nicko_9414> eth0, lo, wlan0 y wmaster0
<arp-> ok
<nicko_9414> es justo como dices, eth0 al router y wlan0 al wifi
<arp-> pone: iwconfig
<nicko_9414> ya, me sale lo que ya sabía, la interfaz inalámbrica es wlan0 y salen los datos
<arp-> ok
<arp-> bien
<arp-> ifconfig eth0
<arp-> que valor tiene la IP
<arp-> ?
<nicko_9414> la verdad es que no veo la ip por ningún lado
<nicko_9414> solo la mac
<arp-> no debe tener
<arp-> obviamente
<arp-> la eth0 , la conectaste al puerto LAN
<arp-> o WAn del rotuer
<arp-> ?
<nicko_9414> wan, es el mismo que usaba con el módem
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pone
<arp-> ifconfig wlan0
<arp-> y decime la IP
<nicko_9414> me sale 186.34.176.162
<arp-> bien
<arp-> es la unica pc que fonectas
<arp-> x wifi?
<arp-> conectas*
<arp-> al primer router
<arp-> ?
<nicko_9414> no, uso el primer router para una laptop y a veces algún aparato más, y la pc con elive
<arp-> um
<arp-> raro por que te asigna una ip publica
<arp-> en wlan0
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> pone: traceroute www.google.com
<arp-> decime los 3 primeros saltos que tenes
<nicko_9414> arp-: ahí está todo http://pastebin.com/c1fwbSxR
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> um
<arp-> si es tu ip publica
<arp-> en wlan0
<arp-> bueh..
<arp-> raro...
<arp-> no me imagino cuadno coenctas varios wifi a la vez
<arp-> que hara..
<nicko_9414> la verdad es que lo acabo de notar, pero bueno, supongo que algo hará, porque funciona xD
<arp-> da lo mismo
<arp-> ok
<arp-> te voy armar unas reglas
<arp-> de iptables
<arp-> para que hagas NAT
<nicko_9414> ok
<arp-> bueno
<Itxshell> buen dia a todos en el canal
<Harpagornis> buenas Itxshell
<Itxshell> XD buenas Harpagornis
<arp-> me fui
 * arp- off
<prezeus> Buenas noches
<prezeus> Una pregunta parece ser que con gnome-shell ya no podemos usar los efectos de compiz fusion?
<mimecar> gnome-shell actúa como gestor de ventanas
<mimecar> y compiz también, no puedes tener los dos activados
<prezeus> aha...
<prezeus> gracias... vaya faena... y supongo que las extensiones estas todavía no llegan a los efectos tan guapos de compiz no?
<mimecar> el objetivo de las extensiones no es solo añadir efectos
<prezeus> la pagina de gnome extensions parece estar estropeada hoy no sale la lista de extensiones
<prezeus> ya... funcionalidades
<prezeus> hombre la verdad es que llevaba un par de años a lo mejor sin usar ubuntu por diversas razones y cuando uno se acostumbre a las ventanas gelatinosas...
<prezeus> es dificil pasar sin ellas xD
<prezeus> podría tener por ejemplo gnome 3 con metacity y compiz fusion?
<prezeus> hace tiempo que no estoy en el mundillo y estoy tela de perdido
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> metacity o compiz
<prezeus> y unity es tambien un gestor de ventanas?
<mimecar> si
<prezeus> vale... ya voy pillando el tema
<prezeus> osea que en teoría yo desinstalo gnome-shell e instalo compiz no?
<mimecar> suponiendo que compiz funcione bien en gnome 3
<prezeus> aha
<prezeus> acabo de utilizar fusion icon
<prezeus> he elegido metacity pero me ha quitado todos los paneles y todo
<mimecar> normal
<prezeus> como vuelvo a gnome-shell sin tener que reiniciar?
<mimecar> intenta ejecutarlo
<prezeus> funcionó
<prezeus> @mimecar estás por ahí?
<mimecar> no hace falta que pongas la '@', no estas en twiter
<prezeus> pero en los canales de irc se suele utilizar tambien
<prezeus> o por lo menos cuando pasaba por estos lares
<prezeus> parece ser que por lo menos a traves de fusion icon es un poco inestable el compiz
<prezeus> se me ha petado el gestor de ventanas
<mimecar> ok
<prezeus> anda ahora se usa thunderbird por defecto
<prezeus> mejor que evolution?
<mimecar> puedes usar el que quieras
<prezeus> ya, ya lo se pero por defecto es el thunderbird? lo utilizas tu?
<mimecar> tengo scripts para ponerme los programas que uso
<prezeus> a lo mejor no me he explicado
<prezeus> usas el thunderbird para ver tus emails?
<mimecar> si
<prezeus> y te parece mejor que el evolution?
<prezeus> o que?
<mimecar> es multiplataforma
<prezeus> aha...
<prezeus> hombre por lo que veo no tiene para calendario
<mimecar> .... claro que tiene
<zuhaitz> Buenas, he instalado Windows 7 y he dejado 100gB para Linux Ubuntu, al reiniciar con Ubuntu para instalar no me muestra las particiones NTFS ni la libre para instalar solo el hd entero, por qué? Alguna ayuda, gracias
<zuhaitz> Es necesario instalar primero Ubuntu, dejar una NTFS libre e isntalar ahi windows?
<zuhaitz> No, verdad?
<mimecar> zuhaitz: la partición de 100 GB no está creada verdad?
<zuhaitz> no
<zuhaitz> pero tampoco ve las NTFS eh?
<zuhaitz> no ve nada! cero cero
<zuhaitz> y acabo de entrar en windows y stá todo ahí, bien
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<prezeus> aha....
<zuhaitz> 11.10
<mimecar> sube una captura de pantalla
<prezeus> utiliza el gparted
<prezeus> en vez de la aplicacion para la instalacion
<zuhaitz> voy a ver prezeus
<prezeus> despues de particionar con el gparted entra
<zuhaitz> a ver si le hago las particiones a mano con gparted
<mimecar> prezeus: el instalador le tiene que funcionar
<prezeus> en la aplicacion de instalacion
<zuhaitz> que cosnte que instalo windows 7 poqrue soy periodista y necesito Adobe Premiere XD
<prezeus> hehe
<zuhaitz> Sino le iban a dar a Windows, yo soy linuxero :D
<prezeus> ya ya se que tendría que funcionar
<zuhaitz> Pero es lo que tiene ser multimedia man jeje
<zuhaitz> voy a ver, voy a probar con gparted, se me deberia haber ocurrido,
<prezeus> a ver... ten cuidao
<prezeus> esperate
<prezeus> ten cuidao porque han cambiado bastante el instalador
<zuhaitz> ya
<prezeus> y tienes una opcion para hacer el particionado
<prezeus> en el instalador
<prezeus> es un poco confuso
<zuhaitz> me acuerdo del instalador de debian en modo texto, era una gozada xD
<mimecar> eso de "confuso"...
<zuhaitz> Si, prezeus , gracias por la ayuda, voy a lanzar gparted y a ver que pasa
<prezeus> yo es que acabo de instalar hoy....
<prezeus> es que pone.... instalar solo ubuntu
<prezeus> instalar al lado de windows
<prezeus> y abajo pone.... otra cosa no me acuerdo exactamente
<prezeus> esa es la opcion
<mimecar> prezeus: edita tu las particiones desde el instalador
<zuhaitz> No he tenido windows en un ordenador desde 2001
<zuhaitz> xD
<mimecar> tienes un backup de tus datos importantes?
<zuhaitz> Para lanzar gparted debo entrar en "Probar Ubuntu", y luego isntsalar desde ahi,s upongo
<prezeus> bueno...
<prezeus> si a lo primero
<prezeus> pero despues le das a instalar en el escritorio
<prezeus> despues de haber particionado
<mimecar> vas a tener que configurar las particiones igual durante la instalación
<prezeus> configurar para que utilizas cada una pero no particionar
<prezeus> lo mismo despues de particionar te sale en el instalador
<prezeus> bien
<mimecar> el instalador te permite crear las particiones
<prezeus> si, pero no le va
<prezeus> habrá que probar otra cosa digo yo
<zuhaitz> Gparted tampoco ve nada, brutal
<zuhaitz> xD
<prezeus> pues eso es raro macho
<prezeus> yo ahí ya me pierdo
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida
<mimecar> cat /proc/partitions
<prezeus> por cierto yo no veo la opcion de añadir calendario en ningun sitio en thunderbird
<prezeus> me podrías indicar donde esta?
<zuhaitz> gparted:
<zuhaitz> Ah, gparted launched from console said: /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table. however, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should. Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesnt understand GPT  partition tables. Or Perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.
<zuhaitz> <Gskellig> no idea why
<zuhaitz> perdon por ponerlo en ingles, es de #ubuntu xD
<mimecar> prezeus: si instalas la extensión de calendario en thunderbird lo verás
<prezeus> mimecar: extension de gnome-shell o de thunderbird... para buscarla mas que nada...
<mimecar> el calendario es para gnome-shell o thunderbird?
<prezeus> ya te lo he comentado, para thunderbird
<mimecar> entonces ya tienes la respuesta
<AlienHAX> whatever
<prezeus> pues el calendario de gnome-shell no es compatible con thunderbird eso es una cutrada
<prezeus> tela de gorda
<mimecar> claro que no lo es
<mimecar> está preparado para evolution que es el gestor de correos de gnome
<prezeus> ya pero thunderbird está muy extendido podría ser compatible al menos que pudieras elegir...
<mimecar> existe alguna extensión para gnome-shell que usa thunderbird
<prezeus> la extension esa para thunderbird debe no estar actualizada porque a mi por lo menos no me va... me parece que me paso a evolution...
<mimecar> ya has instalado la extensión de correo para thunderbird?
<prezeus> extension de correo? te referiras a la extension de calendario
<mimecar> extensión de calendario
<prezeus> si... he encontrado una que te sincroniza ademas con google
<prezeus> google calendar
<prezeus> pero a mi no me va....
<mimecar> que extensión has instalado en thunderbird?
<prezeus> no la tengo ahora mismo porque ya he desinstalado, no me convencía, pero ya te digo una que te sincroniza con google calendar
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> has instalado la extensión lightning si o no
<prezeus> creo que no, no se
<mimecar> esa es la extensión que da un calendario a thunderbird
<mimecar> si no la has instalado, no tienes calendario
 * xoan buenas
<AlienHAX> jodete?
<hashashin> nas
<polux9> hola a todos estoy configurando icecast2 y al iniciar el icecast con el comando del terminal me tira este error... /etc/init.d/icecast2 start
<polux9> Starting icecast2: start-stop-daemon: unable to set gid to 125 (Operation not permitted)
<polux9> help plz
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-17
<prezeus> lo siento tio no conozco el programa
<polux9> :( oka
<polux9> alguien por ahi que si
<polux9> porque en el canal de icecast nadie pesca :D
<prezeus> H
<prezeus> aha
<polux9> :D
<polux9> me respondieeronnnn
<polux9> ejjeej
<polux9> vle por pescas prezeus
<rommel> buenas noches
<rommel> alguien me podria ayudar pues en mi pc con ubuntu no reconoce mi mp4 sony
<cryss> rommel: busca en tu dispositivo, usarlo como almacenamiento externo o algo asi
<cryss> en ves de sincronizacion
<rommel> ok
<rommel> nada amigo no lo reconoce
<cryss> seguro?
<cryss> pero si tenia la opcion tu dispositivo?
<rommel> si tiene para elegir usar como usb
<rommel> pero nada
<cryss> pero desconectaste
<cryss> el cable
<cryss> de ambas partes y lo volviste a conectar
<cryss> ?
<rommel> si
<cryss> conecta el dispositivo
<cryss> y en una terminal pon lsusb
<rommel> ok
<cryss> y dime que sale
<rommel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/845255/
<cryss> desconectalo
<rommel> ya una ves me habia pasado cuando cargo el mp4 con un cargador chino me pasa esto despues en la pc
<rommel> ok
<rommel> ya esta
<rommel> del pc
<cryss> y denuevo lsusb
<rommel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/845259/
<cryss> va no lo reconoce
<cryss> XD
<rommel> q paso
<cryss> rommel: amigo intento darte soporte pero la verdad esque no soy experto. pero hago mi mejor intento !
<rommel> gracias de ygual manera
<cryss> en teoria si reconoce el dispositivo lsusb cuando esta conectado el mp4 deveria decir una linea
<rommel> valoro tu esfuerso
<cryss> que diga que esta conectado
<rommel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/845262/
<nightcrawler> join /#slgt-chat
<cryss> rommel: lo siento amigo, lo intente
<cryss> m4v: estas ?
<JHOSMAN> Alguien me puede ayudar con un problema de audio?
<rommel> ok gracias
<rommel> algien q me pueda ayudar mi pc no reconoce un mp4 sony
<JHOSMAN> @Rommel ya lo pusiste en modo USB? probaste otro cable? amm pregunta tecnica el mp4 tiene bateria'
<rommel> jajajaja si
<rommel> bateria si
<rommel> y el cable handa con el cagador de pared
<rommel> si q es no es
<rommel> es sot
<JHOSMAN> o.O
<rommel> bueno ya encontrare la solucion
<rommel> buenas noches
<rommel> y gracias de ygual manera
<novax> holas a todos
<novax> saludos soy nuevo en ubuntu os es mi escritorio
<novax> instale perfectamente
<novax> la version 11.10
<novax> pero quisiera saber como puedo cambiar el tamaño de las fuentes
<novax> instale  el programa gnome-tweak-tool
<novax> pero igual no cambia nada
<novax> pues en la configuracion del sistema
<novax> no encuentro la tipografia
<novax> o para cambiar fuentes,no se si alguien puede ayudarme
<novax> por favor esta alguien por alli
<OberonKing> q de gente nueva... existen todavia los viejos gurus del canal??
 * xoan buenas
<fosco_> buenas
<prezeus> alguien por aquí?
<prezeus> hola?
<prezeus> nadie por aquí?
<sergio__> Hola
<sergio__> he tenido un pequeño problema con Gnome shell y queria saber si alguien me podria ayudar
<sergio__> He instalado una extension desde la pagina oficial de Gnome y despues de reiniciar las X no aparece
<sergio__> he probado reinstalando pero no vuelve a aparecer
<fosco_> que extension es?
<sergio__> nadie sabe nada?
<sergio__> pipaaas
<Harpagornis> Buenos días
<auska> Estoy intentando hacer un apt-get update
<auska> y me da este error: http://pastebin.com/p3YdRFWN como puedo corregirlo?
<prezeus> alguien por aqui?
<aguitel> yo no estoy aca
<prezeus> Hola?
<Goku> No
<prezeus> xD
<prezeus> Goku tengo una preguntilla
<Goku> cual? xD
<prezeus> cuando una version de Ubuntu termina el soporte
<prezeus> ya no se actualiza y el software de los repos tampoco?
<Deckon> asi es
<Goku> nop, no se actualiza
<prezeus> es que a ver... tengo un problemilla
<prezeus> me encanta compiz
<prezeus> y gnome3 no anda muy bien con compiz
<prezeus> entonces necesitaría gnome 2 y tampoco quiero unity así que me tendría que ir a la 10.10
<prezeus> es eso lo mejor?
<Deckon> o usar xfce o lxde
<prezeus> son compatibles con compiz?
<Deckon> si
<prezeus> y kde es compatible tambien?
<Deckon> si
<prezeus> porque me atrae amarok por ejemplo
<Deckon> de hecho kwin tiene efectos similares a compiz por defecto
<prezeus> has utilizado el ultimo kubuntu?
<Deckon> no
<prezeus> estoy por instalarme ese
<prezeus> porque xfce o lxde que tal las aplicaciones por defecto?
<prezeus> y que tal en general?
<Deckon> pues puedes tener lo mismo que en gnome
<prezeus> es que por ejemplo amarok en gnome va bastante mal de rendimiento
<prezeus> por eso lo pregunto
<Deckon> mmm cuales son las caracteristicas de tu maquina?
<prezeus> es un ordenador actual
<prezeus> i5
<prezeus> con una buena tarjeta grafica
<prezeus> portatil
<prezeus> tampoco es de los mejores de ahora
<prezeus> pero está bien
<prezeus> tarjeta nvidia
<Deckon> que raro, amarok es pesado pero no te deberia ir mal
<prezeus> pero dicen que amarok en gnome va especialmente pesado
<prezeus> que hay programas que corren mejor en su entorno
<prezeus> y el xfce y lxde no seran muy feotes?
<Deckon> de que son personalisables son personalisables
<Deckon> a un xfce le puedes hacer lo mismo esteticamente que a un gnome
<Deckon> es cosa de gustos y costumbre
<prezeus> aha
<prezeus> yo creo que voy a probar kde todo el mundo dice que supera a gnome
<prezeus> y además tiene kwin así que
<Deckon> nuevamente, es cosa de gustos
<prezeus> es que hay cosillas del compiz que te acostumbras a tenerlas y ya no puedes pasar sin ellas....
<prezeus> el kde tiene espacios de trabajo? osea varios escritorios?
<Deckon> todos los entornos de linux lo tienen
<prezeus> había una aplicacion que me encantaba
<prezeus> un launcher
<prezeus> para lanzar aplicaciones
<prezeus> famosillo
<prezeus> pero no se si funcionará en xfce
<prezeus> supongo que sí
<Deckon> todas las aplicaciones funcionan en todos los entornos...claro que ahi unas que se integran mejor con unos que con otros
<prezeus> aha
<prezeus> no está en repositorios el xfce....
<Deckon> claro que debe estar
<prezeus> y ya no está mi amado synaptics xD
<Deckon> buscalo como xfce4 o xubuntu-desktop...no se, algo asi
<Deckon> lo puedes instalar
<prezeus> merece la pena instalar limpio xubuntu?
<prezeus> porque gnome seguro que no lo voy a utilizar
<Deckon> mejor prueba primero como es xubuntu y luego ya tomas tu decision
<Deckon> perdon xfce
<prezeus> aha
<prezeus> eso haré
<prezeus> creo que esta instalacion de ubuntu la voy a utilizar para probar kde y xfce y despues ya instalo limpiamente
<prezeus> lo que sea
<prezeus> voy a reiniciar muchas gracias por tu ayuda
<Deckon> np
<dlopez> hola
<Deckon> o/
<dlopez> e instalado xubuntu 11.10, y lo noto mas lento que ubuntu 11.04
<dlopez> y nose si me faltaran plugins o algo
<dlopez> me podrian ayudar
<Deckon> ni idea que este ocurriendo
<Deckon> quitale el compozite a ver si mejora
<fosco_> buenas
<veronica> hola
<veronica> alguien por aqui??
<Deckon> hi
<manel2020> hola
<fosco_> alguien habrá
<veronica> tengo un problemita, resulta que hicelaparticion de mi disco duro, una para ubuntu 11.04, otra para windows y otra para datos, la de datos la puse a arrancar de home, como es costumbre, pero cuando abro una carpeta, en el lado izquierdo no me salen las acostumbradas Documentos, Descargas, Imagenes, etc, sino que me salen "version="1.0"?>
<manel2020> hola veronica?? -> habra habra fosco_
<manel2020> uhmm lei algo sobre  los enlaces de lado iz... ->
<veronica> como los arreglo?
<Deckon> veronica, no entiendo, podrias pasarnos una captura de pantalla?
<veronica> en pastebin? o donde
<Deckon> omploader
<manel2020> Deckon -> lo que le pasa es que el el nautilus, en la barra (panel iz) donde pones (lugares , arbol etc) abajo en vista arbol-> los enlaces a ciertas carpetas (documentos, videos, fotos)
<manel2020> le han desaparecedio o se le muestra de forma "rara" ¿cierto veronica?
<veronica> no secomo pasarleseñpantallazo
<veronica> ya vengo
<Deckon> subelo a omploader
<VADER> hola linuxeros todos
<VADER> pregunta necesito un buen soft para gestion de taller o de servicio tecnico alguna recomendacion ???????
<Itxshell> buen dia a todos
<Deckon> buenas
<veronica> ohe
<veronica> hola
<Deckon> o/
<veronica> tengo un problemita, resulta que hicelaparticion de mi disco duro, una para ubuntu 11.04, otra para windows y otra para datos, la de datos la puse a arrancar de home, como es costumbre, pero cuando abro una carpeta, en el lado izquierdo no me salen las acostumbradas Documentos, Descargas, Imagenes, etc, sino que me salen "version="1.0"?>
<veronica> y otras carpetas extrañas, como lo arreglo?
<fosco_>  sube una captura a imgur.com
<veronica> ok
<veronica> http://imgur.com/Aj3Z0
<fosco_> parece que tienes algun error en las opciones internas de gnome
<fosco_> has tocado manualmente algo de gsettings o dconf?
<fosco_> una opcion es reiniciar las opciones de gnome
<fosco_> tienes muchas modificaciones hechas?
<veronica> no
<veronica> como reinicio las opciones de gnome?
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta esto
<veronica> ok
<fosco_> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /
<fosco_> luego cierra sesion y vuelve a entrar a ver si se ha arreglado
<veronica> ok
<veronica> en esas ando
<veronica> entonces
<veronica> apenas termine, reinicio?
<fosco_> si
<veronica> ok fosco
<veronica> entonces
<veronica> esperame y te doy razon
<veronica> ya vengo
<veronica> antes de irme,hay un navegador que se parezcamucho a intrente explorer?
<veronica> es que mira
<fosco_> por suerte no hay nada que se parezca a internet explorer
<veronica> que de las entidades estatales de mi pais, hay una que cargó los formularios de acceso en internet explorer, entonces, abrirlos cn otro esimposible
<veronica> y es una maldita mierda,pero no hay mas
<Deckon> veronica, usa el plugin ie para firefox...creo que tambien ahi una para chromium
<veronica> en mozilla, safari,operao chrome aparecen desordenados
<veronica> si?
<veronica> como se usa eseplugin
<veronica> Deckon, como se usa ese plugin
<Deckon> lo descargas y listo, te abre una tab con caracteristicas de ie
<Deckon> tambien podrias intentar emular ie con wine
<veronica> como lo descargo
<veronica> no, prefiero el plugin
<veronica> la verdad
<veronica> no he podido hacer andar nada con wine
<Deckon> que navegador usas?
<veronica> el mejor, firefox
<veronica> me sale que el plugin no esta disponible para mi plataforma
<Deckon> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ie-tab/?src=search
<Deckon> veronica, creo que este va mejor https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ie-tab-2-ff-36/?src=search
<veronica> me dice lo mismo
<veronica> no habilitado para mi plataforma
<veronica> Not available for your platform
<veronica> ok
<veronica> bueno
<veronica> voy a reiniciar
<veronica> y ahora seguimos hablando
<veronica> ok?
<Deckon> hu se me olvidada ese detalle :P
<hashashin> nas
<SirVilleta> hola gente!
<SirVilleta> he actualizado a la versión 10.4 desde la karmik koala y cuando intenta arrancar el monitor no me funciona, a alguien le ha pasado algo similar?
<mimecar> no se ve nada en el monitor?
<SirVilleta> mimecar: no
<mimecar> si siquiera en el arranque del sitema con grub?
<SirVilleta> en ese ordenador no tengo nada más que ubuntu
<SirVilleta> así que no me sale grub cuando arranca
<mimecar> si pulsas shift izquierdo sale
<SirVilleta> ok
<SirVilleta> voy a probar
<SirVilleta> gracias ;)
<mimecar> pulsa f2 en el arranque y mira donde se queda
<SirVilleta> ok, pruebo
<xangua> no funciona con cualquier shift¿
 * xangua mira el Shift a su derecha
<mimecar> el SHIFT de la derecha mira a xangua
<xangua> mmm dime pues :(
<SirVilleta> gracias!
<SirVilleta> XD
<SirVilleta> acabo de acceder al grub
<SirVilleta> ahora os cuento...
<SirVilleta> me sale out of range en la pantalla cuando intento seguir
<SirVilleta> como si la tarjeta de video no sacara bien la imagenç
<cousteau> SirVilleta, sip, más bien es cosa de la pantalla
<cousteau> la tarjeta está sacando una resolución no compatible con la pantalla
<SirVilleta> he probado con 2 tarjetas gráficas diferentes, con 2 pantallas y no tengo más en casa :(
<cousteau> no sé si sigue funcionando el truco de Ctrl Alt +/-
<SirVilleta> ok, voy a ver
<mimecar> otra opción es renombrar el xorg.conf para que detecte tu sistema
<SirVilleta> hay alguna manera de que muestre los scripts de arranque en la pantalla, como en los viejos tiempos... :)
<SirVilleta> para ver donde casca vamos
<mimecar> F2
<SirVilleta> no me los muestra :(
<mimecar> lo pulsas en el arranque?
<SirVilleta> desde que le doy al enter despues del menú de grub
<mimecar> te tiene que salir
<SirVilleta> hay que hacerlo antes de que cargue grub?
<SirVilleta> pruebo otra vez
<SirVilleta> a ver si me he liado
<SirVilleta> bueno, tengo solución parcial
<SirVilleta> el kernel último era el que no funcionaba
<SirVilleta> he vuelto al anterior y muestra todo bien
<SirVilleta> gracias a todos ;)
<xangua> a último kernel te refieres a el que te proporciona ubuntu, o uno que instalaste aparte :P
<SirVilleta> el de ubuntu, no he compilado un kernel desde la debian woody XD
<SirVilleta> lo que hace la vaguería XD
<cousteau> yo desde que intenté compilar uno y me quedé sin espacio en disco...  claramente compilar kérneles no es lo mío
<SirVilleta> antes no quedaba otro remedio si querías que te funcionara el hardware la mayoría de las veces jeje
<mimecar> SirVilleta: ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<SirVilleta> no, se va a pegar una vida haciéndolo...
<SirVilleta> lo voy a dejar en ello y me voy a cenar
<mimecar> SirVilleta: aunque te tires una semana
<mimecar> pon todas las actualizaciones
<mimecar> o haber instalado una versión reciente
<SirVilleta> lo tengo que hacer en esta versión porque en la karmik ni me daba opción de usar el repositorio
<SirVilleta> por obsoleto
<SirVilleta> jaja
<mimecar> normal
<SirVilleta> es un ordenata que está en casa de mis padres sin internet
<SirVilleta> así que las actualizaciones las hago en mi casa cada x años
<mimecar> sobre gustos...
<cousteau> cada... 2?
<cousteau> cada LTS?
<SirVilleta> cada vez que me dice que algo no funciona...
<cousteau> (bueno, no haría falta que fuesen LTS si no piensas actualizar)
<SirVilleta> jajaja
<mimecar> entonces para que has actualizado?
<SirVilleta> querían los codecs para ver pelis
<SirVilleta> XD
<mimecar> un live usb ya hace todo eso
<cousteau> ponle el gnome-mplayer y ya!  o el vlc si no te gusta el otro
<SirVilleta> pozí
<SirVilleta> weno, os dejo que me voy al otro ordenata y tengo solo una pantalla XD
<SirVilleta> wenas noches
<usuario> a
<fzeta> Exio4: pajarraco
<frangor> hoola
<frangor> alguno usa linuxmint?
<mimecar> yo no
<Crashbit> !mint
<kubot> Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<frangor> kubot, a no, si no busco soporte xD
<kubot> frangor: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<frangor> aix, no vi la linea de Crashbit xDD
<frangor> era solo curiosidad.. siendo la distro mas usada no tienen ni canal propio en español.. me preguntava si se refugiaban en este canal xD
<BlouBlou> frangor: La utilicé un tiempo, cuando era mint 11, sin más, muy parecida a ubuntu
<frangor> otra "curiosidad estadistica".. unity o gnome-shell? :P
<mimecar> los dos
<mimecar> frangor: puede tener un canal en otra red
<frangor> usas los dos simultaniamente?
<mimecar> en distros separadas
<frangor> y te gustan las dos por igual?
<mimecar> están bien
<chilicuil> buenas tardes o/
<rengo> holas buenas noches
<rengo> tengo una idea mente. quiero crear cloud computingo nube pribada en mi server. alguien tiene una idea ayuda como?
<chilicuil> rengo: sip, con juju =)
<chilicuil> con openstack, rengo
<Dj_Dexter> wenas chilicuil  :)
<Dj_Dexter> uta tantas lunas ..
<chilicuil> hola Dj_Dexter o/
<rengo> chilicuil:  exite distro para eso?
<rengo> cual recomedas cual diferencia?
<rengo> chilicuil:  estas
<chilicuil> rengo: se puede instalar openstack con juju, juju es una forma de manejar servidores, sip, estaba buscando un tutorial
<rengo> chilicuil:  encotras me avisas perdon  no sabia deceo poner virtual mi server
<chilicuil> rengo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure
<chilicuil> rengo: http://fossarticles.blogspot.com/2011/04/how-to-install-openstack-compute-on.html
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-18
<aguitel> sasasasasasa
<famlr> como entro al recovery mode si no me deja escogerlo al inicio y no se la password?
<famlr> y sin recurrir al live cd
<Souchiro> que, no viene en el grub?
<famlr> no aparece
<famlr> Souchiro no aparece el grub
<Souchiro> ....
<Souchiro> si no aparece el grub
<Souchiro> vas a tener que usar el live cd.....
<famlr> lastima, ok, ire a descargar
<lanancy> trivias
<selina2> HOLA
<kruckss> buenas saludos necesito desistalar el modulo de una tarjeta wifi pero no se cual modulo es ?
<alfplayer> kruckss: con lsmod se pueden ver los módulos cargados
<kruckss> oks gracias ya encontre cuales son de tanto googliar thanks de todas formas
<alfplayer> kruckss: de nada
<fosco_> buenas
<Aitor> como cambio el "deposito de claves default"? Me pide todo el rato una contraseña que yo no he puesto nunca, meto la de mi usuario y me dice que es incorrecta
<seigor35> Aitor revisa http://apuntes-para-no-olvidar.blogspot.com/2010/05/quitar-solicitud-deposito-de-claves.html
<Goku> Se ha ido.
<Goku> Yo no llegué a tiempo
<hashashin> nas
<Goku> Perdón por el flood.
<itxshell> buen día a todos
<AzoteLogiko> buenas tardes
<AzoteLogiko> tengo un problema para utilizar una impresora en red bajo samba
<AzoteLogiko> uso Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 bit. Tengo un equipo WinXP en red con el que comparto ficheros en red sin mayor problema, pero quisiera compartir la impresora de ese equipo y cuando voy a Sistema > Impresión > Añadir > Select Device , en la parte de Impresora en red no veo la opción de red SMB
<AzoteLogiko> antes me salia pero ahora no se por qué no ... ¿alguien sabe por que podra ser?
<PakoTM> wenas..
<AzoteLogiko> que tal PakoTM
<PakoTM> AzoteLogiko>bien axias
<PakoTM> :)
<AzoteLogiko> :)
<Dj_Dexter> GatoLoko:  wena :)
<skypce> holaa todos
<skypce> estoy intentando hacer un paquete deb
<skypce> de hecho ya funciona algo
<skypce> menos el archivo postinst que reside en debian/DEBiAN
<skypce> que es necesario hacer para que lo reconozca?
<selina2> hola
<skypce> hola
<skypce> sabes algo de paquetes deb?
<Div_by_zer0> alguien sabe sobre alguna aplicacion que recupere datos borrados de un pendriver
<Div_by_zer0> y haga una copia exacta de la particion en una imagen
<mimecar> Div_by_zer0: depende mucho de lo que hayas usado la memoria usb después de borrarlos
<Div_by_zer0> mimecar: los datos siguen ahi
<Div_by_zer0> ya lo verifique
<Div_by_zer0> solo quiero recuperar cada dato como estaba antes en una imagen
<skypce> magicrescue?
<mimecar> si sabes que están los datos es porque has usado una herramienta de recuperación
<mimecar> clona la partición con clonezilla
<mimecar> y luego usa photorec
<GatoLoko> photorec y testdisk recuperan datos
<GatoLoko> dd hace una copia de cualquier cosa
<GatoLoko> puedes hacer un "dd if=/dev/sdc of=copia_de_seguridad"
<GatoLoko> y luego ejecutas photorec o testdisk sobre sdc
<GatoLoko> suponiendo que sdc sea el pendrive claro
<Div_by_zer0> Gargadon: thanks
<GatoLoko> es mas, puedes usar photorec y testdisk sobre la copia
<GatoLoko> para no tocar el pendrive original
<mimecar> podrás recuperar los datos siempre que no hayas escrito encima
<GatoLoko> claro, eso es imprescindible
<Div_by_zer0> no escribi nada
<Div_by_zer0> es la memoria del cel
<Div_by_zer0> lo encendi xq se apago y cuando miro mis datos no habia nada
<Div_by_zer0> ni los contactos
<Div_by_zer0> me keria matar :P
<mimecar> Div_by_zer0: si los datos están en la memoria interna lo tienes complicado
<Div_by_zer0> tengo un nokia n97
<Div_by_zer0> tiene dos memorias internas
<mimecar> tienes accesible toda la memoria interna?
<Div_by_zer0> sip
<Div_by_zer0> la parte sistema no la accedo
<GatoLoko> la lista de contactos no estara almacenada en la sim?
<Div_by_zer0> pero no tiene problemas
<skypce> hoola alguien me puede ayudar con un script postinst
<Div_by_zer0> el problema es en la otra memoria
<Div_by_zer0> GatoLoko: nop, lo guardaba en la memoria masiva del celular
<hashashin> skypce, cual es el problema?
<skypce> hola hashashin
<skypce> mira te mando un privado
<hashashin> por aki mejor skypce
<skypce> hashashin
<skypce> mira
<skypce> esque nos e que linea me estara tirando el error
<skypce> peor me dice
<skypce> 46: 1 unexpected operator
<skypce> por eso te mande el pv
<skypce> para que veas el codigo
<skypce> :D
<mimecar> skypce:  ponlo en pastebin
<mimecar> te está diciendo que en la línea 46 tienes el error
<skypce> mm
<skypce> es un script shell
<skypce> en la linea 46
<skypce> tiene done
<skypce> "done"
<Goku> pasa la línia entera
<skypce> en la 45 , "fi2
<Goku> tal vez te equivoques
<skypce> en la 45 , "fi"
<skypce> haber
<mimecar> skypce: lo vas a poner en pastebin si o no
<skypce> si
<skypce> altiro
<carnau> "a ver"
<skypce> dame un seugndo
<Goku> ...
<skypce> http://www.pastebin.com/5GHCaQDm
<skypce> este es
<Goku> veamos
<skypce> no tengo mucha idea de bash script
<skypce> estoy bajandome unos libros
<skypce> haber si aprendo algo
<skypce> eso que hice lo hice de una plantilla que encontre
<Goku> a ver*
<skypce> gracias chicos
<carnau> skypce, si programas usando plantillas, mal
<carnau> entonces no programas, copias
<skypce> si entiendo
<carnau> ergo, no aprendes
<skypce> bueno mi comprension es bajisima me cuesta mucho empesar de 0
<carnau> no creo que nadie te dijera que sería fácil
<mimecar> estas metiendo programas para que se ejecuten automáticamente al inicio de sesión?
<skypce> si
<skypce> y algunas configuraciones
<mimecar> ¿es obligatorio hacer eso?
<skypce> quiero crear un desktop
<skypce> para facilitar las cosas al usuario si
<skypce> osea no hacer un desktop
<mimecar> y hacer que se ejecuta automáticamente?
<skypce> si
<mimecar> piensa que no a todos los usuarios les gusta eso
<skypce> la idea es componer un desktop de diversas dependencias
<skypce> mmm tienes razon hay un problema
<mimecar> el desktop es un archivo de texto, no se tiene que ejecutar al inicio
<skypce> que eso que va en autostart
<skypce> sera valido para otras sessiones no solo l amia
<skypce> podria condicionarse
<skypce> mm
<mimecar> te sobra bastante código
<skypce> lo ideal seria que ese escript funcionase solo con unidockynapse.desktop
<skypce> mm
<skypce> pero eso ya son palabras mayores
<skypce> osea
<skypce> lo que va en autostart
<skypce> pero seria dificil
<skypce> mi codigo que entiendo
<skypce> va de la linea 15 en adelante
<skypce> lo anterior
<skypce> no lo comprendo para nada
<skypce> osea
<skypce> me enreda eso
<skypce> de las shadow
<mimecar> busca un manual de bash
<mimecar> y de crear paquetes .deb
<skypce> estaba en la plantilla
<mimecar> es una plantilla, no quiere decir que te sirva
<skypce> entiendo
<skypce> ok
<skypce> voy a ver como van esos manuales
<skypce> habia dejado descargando
<skypce> :D
<skypce> gracias chicos
<skypce> uff esta estancado el torrent
<skypce> sin seeders maldicion
<skypce> joaoja
<mimecar> no estas descargando manuales con bittorrent verdad?
<skypce> con transmission
<skypce> desde demonoid
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> será que no hay manuales libres y buenos
<skypce> mimecar , demonoid es buenisima
<skypce> demonoid.me
<skypce> todo lo que sea manual videos de aprendisaje
<skypce> es lo mejor
<mimecar> www.google.es
<skypce> saben si ocurrio alguna cosa hoy
<skypce> veo muchisimas paginas fuera de servicio
<skypce> en modo mantencion
<mimecar> por ejemplo?
<skypce> mi paquete deb ya instala dependencias y funciona todo menos el postinst
<mimecar> páginas relacionadas con ubuntu?
<skypce> mi paquete deb ya instala dependencias y funciona todo menos el postinst
<skypce> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/23463/how-to-create-debian-package-to-install-files-to-home-user
<skypce> si
<skypce> relacionadas con ubuntu
<skypce> queria ver unas que guarde en favoritos
<mimecar> estarán en mantenimiento
<skypce> les cuento un poco sobre lo que estoy haciendo
<skypce> hice una distro
<skypce> llamada unidockynapse
<skypce> pero lo pienso
<skypce> y la distro lo unico que tiene
<skypce> o que la hace diferente a ubuntu es el desktop
<skypce> un par de configuraciones
<skypce> encuentro
<skypce> por eso
<mimecar> si encuentras gente que se decida a instalarla...
<skypce> que seria mejor tal solo crear un paquete con el desktop
<skypce> joaoja es increible
<skypce> pero lleva bastantes descargas
<skypce> mira
<skypce> https://sourceforge.net/projects/unidockynapse/
<skypce> pero lo pienso
<skypce> y voe
<skypce> veo
<skypce> digo
<skypce> hacer instalar linux denuevo a alguien por unas configuraciones pocas?
<skypce> mmm
<skypce> por eso estoy intentando hacer mejor un deb del desktop
<mimecar> lo tendrás dificil
<skypce> si
<skypce> no sabia lo complicado que es hacer un paquete
<mimecar> y que se instalen paquetes deb también
<mimecar> skypce: tus modificaciones tienen en cuenta unity y gnome-shell?
<skypce> disculpa la demora mimecar
<skypce> claro
<skypce> una modificacion por ejemplo
<skypce> crea un nuevo desktop en gnome-sessions
<skypce> le puse unidockynapse
<skypce> y otra en xsessions
<skypce> sino lo hacia de esa manera
<skypce> cuando ocurriera que se actualize unity-2d borraria mis configuraciones
<skypce> o se sobreescribirian las por defecto
<skypce> pero eso ya esta testeado y no pasa
<skypce> :D
<skypce> lo unico que podria arruinar todo
<skypce> es que
<skypce> unity-2d se centralice y deje de ser modula
<skypce> modular
<skypce> bueno todo esto fue mas que nada
<skypce> mi idea de compartir mi desktop
<skypce> por el que luche e investige por un buen tiempo
<skypce> manuales foros
<skypce> hasta que di con la convinacion que mas me gusto
<skypce> pero ha sido harto trabajo
<skypce> ya que estoy solo
<skypce> todo el trabajo me ha tocado hacerlo solo
<skypce> pero que maravilla que exita este freenode
<skypce> y halla tanta informacion en inet
<skypce> disculpa las faltas de ortografia
<skypce> ojajoa
<mimecar> los logs son públicos, te interesa no cometerlas
<skypce> si
<carnau> mimecar,  generalmente a la gente que escribe sistemáticamente con faltas de ortografía, no le importa
<skypce> bueno un poco
<skypce> cuando ando cansado me pasa a mi
<skypce> que escribo como salga
<carnau> no veo ninguna relación cansancio - faltas de ortografía.
<skypce> sera que no me gusta pensar en nad
<skypce> nada mas
<skypce> mm
<Goku> ...
<skypce> cuando ando cansado no me gusta pensar en nada
<skypce> romper las reglas por un rato
<skypce> bueno
<skypce> cambiando el tema
<skypce> ya bajaron los libros
<skypce> voy a ver que sale
<skypce> se podria decir mejor , cuando ando cansado y desmotivado me sale todo mal :S
<skypce> hola hola
<skypce> me voy a dormir un rato un gusto haber conversado con ustedes carnau  y Goku
<Goku> wtf si yo no dije nada
<Goku> D:
<JHOSMAN> Buenas Omes necesito una mano pero ps es q ni idea xP resulta q recompile el asamixer y ahora no me funciona el audio ni en Google Chrome o Chromium ya desisntale y reinstale pero  nada...
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-19
<OvaT> alguien sabe como cambiar el color de las cosas seleccionadas
<BlouBlou> OvaT: Modificando el tema supongo.
<OvaT> ya, pero como y donde esta?
<BlouBlou> Pues si te soy sincero, ni idea en 11.10, creo que pueden elegirse otros en "Configuración del sistema >> Apariencia". Pero no creo que se pueda modificar como en versiones anteriores.
<OvaT> si lo sé, yo que ya le tenia dominado a ubuntu ahora me toca apreder de nuevo
<BlouBlou> OvaT: Unity nos ha descontrolado a todos
<Souchiro> hasta el lunes
<carlosubuntu__>  /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<carlosubuntu__> no funciona
<Estrellita> Hola
<hashashin> nos dias
<fosco_> buenas
<Canaimero-15d4> hola buenos dias
<Canaimero-15d4> hola
<Deckon> buenas
<Canaimero-15d4> hola Deckon
<Deckon> Canaimero-15d4, o/
<Canaimero-15d4> Una pregunta. Por casualidad tienes el 2.6.39 bpo instalado?
<Deckon> nop
<Canaimero-15d4> mla suerte
<Deckon> Canaimero-15d4, para que es ese kernel?
<Canaimero-15d4> es porque el 2.6.32 no me ha servido ni en el ordenador de mesa ni en la portatil, y estaba llevandolo bastante bien con e 2.6.39 y me levantaba todos los periféricos sin problema
<Deckon> ya
<Canaimero-15d4> pero salió la actualización del 3.2 en los bpo y me animé a instalarlo sin darle ningún mínimo periodo de pruena y los ordenadores me corren a las patadas, los graficos apestan y el ordenador de mesa me ha estado dando panics por lo menos cada 2 dìas, por lo cual quiero regresarme pero borraron del mapa en debian a los kernels q me funcionaban así q vine a probar suerte en ubuntu
<Deckon> y un vanilla?
<Deckon> podrias ver si el 3.2 ya no te da problemas
<Canaimero-15d4> disculpa mi ignorancia pero a que te refieres con vainilla?
<Deckon> el kernel vanilla es el kernel de linux sin parches de las distros..osea, el de descargas de kernel.org
<Canaimero-15d4> ah, quieres decir que me compile uno, pues lo he intentado pero si no es porq las gràficas me trabajan a las patadas, es que el sonido no me levanta o que no levanta la inalambrica por lo que desistí de esa idea...
<Deckon> ya
<Canaimero-15d4> en ubuntu que kernels estais usando para la versión 12.04
<Canaimero-15d4> ?
<Deckon> creo que es el 3
<Deckon> se, parece que ubuntu 12 va a traer el 3.2
<Canaimero-15d4> iré a probarlo entonces....
<Canaimero-15d4> aunq si consigo a alguien q tenga el 2.6.39 me conformo no importa el problema del consumo de energía mientras todo funcione y lo haga rṕido
<Deckon> Canaimero-15d4, pero el 12 todavia es alpha o beta...todavia no es estable
<Canaimero-15d4> si vieras como estan funcionando mis ordenadores te darìas cuenta que es imposible estar en algo mas inestable...
<Canaimero-15d4> firefox se cuelga con 4 pestañas abiertas, los videos aparecen por ratos y me da un panic sin razon aparente
<Th3_4rtis4n> buenas
<Canaimero-15d4> buenas Th3_4rtis4n:
<Deckon> Canaimero-15d4, y que te dicen los logs?
<Deckon> ya revisaste que no tengas algun zombi que este jalando procesamiento?
<Canaimero-15d4> en ambas pcs? es el kernel, he revisado el htop y todo empieza a fallar cuaando empiezo a usar cualquier navegador
<Canaimero-15d4> al principio pensaba q era el flash por lo que lo desinstale pero sigue igual
<Deckon> que raro es eso...
<Canaimero-15d4> raro es la idiotez de instalar un kernel nuevo y borrar el que funcionaba sin probarlo primero
<Deckon> XD
<Th3_4rtis4n> q arquitectura tienes canaimero, x64?
<Canaimero-15d4> en el ordenador de sobremesa si
<Canaimero-15d4> amd64
<Th3_4rtis4n> en el otro tienes x86 y tambien te falla?
<Canaimero-15d4> pues si, en ambos instalé el 3.2
<Th3_4rtis4n> mmm
<Canaimero-15d4> Pero creo q encontrè la solucion http://snapshot.debian.org/archive/debian-backports/
<Deckon> reinstala el kernel?
<Canaimero-15d4> igual voy a probar con el kernel 3.2 del 12.04 q lo del manejo de energía me interesa
<selina2> hola
<Deckon> o/
<Canaimero-15d4> hola
<Deckon> Canaimero-15d4, que tal te fue con el 12?
<elultimotellez> Hola Amigos conocen algun servidor para juegos en red en nicaragua o centroamerica
 * cousteau ninguno
<cousteau> (siempre podrías montar el tuyo propio)  :)
<Canaimero-15d4> Deckon: Graacias por preguntar, estoy aquí aún haciendolo, al principio había pensado bajarmelo directmente pero a ser mis conocimientos ubunteros un poco nulos pues terminé agregando el repositorio, pronto empiezo a instalar y probar, aunq me hubiese gustado probar un backport para lucid que se parece un poco mas a squeeze pero no supe encontrarlo...
<Itxshell> buen dia a todos
<Canaimero-15d4> buen día a ti tambien
<guisepe> hola
<Canaimero-15d4> hey buena suerte
<guisepe> ¿Tengo instalado wine y no me abre los exe?
<cousteau> no lo sé, ¿a lo mejor?
<cousteau> ¿has probado clic derecho > abrir con > comando personalizado > wine?
<guisepe> voy a provar
<guisepe> nada no hace nada
<cousteau> ejecútalo por terminal
<cousteau> Ctrl-Alt-T, entra al directorio donde está el ejecutable, y pon   wine nombre_del_ejecutable.exe
<Luis-G> gente, a ver si alguien me ayuda con la instalación del android sdk en eclipse. tengo el eclipse 3.7.0 y me tira este error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/849097/
<mimecar> Luis-G: www.innerzaurus.com
<mimecar> en la seccion de programacion hay un tutorial para eclipse
<mimecar> te falta añadir el repositorio "oficial" dentro de eclipse
<Luis-G> ahh, ok, lo veo mimecar!
<Luis-G> mimecar, innerzaurus no está funcionando
<Luis-G> alguna otra fuente para ver eso?
<mimecar> está caido?
<mimecar> http://www.innerzaurus.com/android/programacion/25-instalacion-del-android-sdk-en-fedora-16-x64
<mimecar> de forma resumida, hay que añadir http://www.innerzaurus.com/android/programacion/25-instalacion-del-android-sdk-en-fedora-16-x64
<mimecar> http://download.eclipse.org/releases/indigo
<Luis-G> ahora entró con el link que mandaste
<chapo> buenos dias alguien que me pueda ayudar con una IP table
<chapo> mas bien orientarme
<Luis-G> mimecar-away, ya estaba el repositorio configurado. Es raro!
<chapo> Mi caso es que monte un server, le configure squid (yo se que es solo para filtrar http, ftp) pero bueno el caso es que me anda bien con los ACL y todo, las iptables las arranco desde un inicio desde /etc/init.d, pero bueno el caso es que cuando cree las ip tables para salir por los puertos smtp 587 del server smtp.live.com y el 995 TLS pop.live.com no me anda, alguna idea??
<mimecar-away> Luis-G: la version de eclipse de linux no lo lleva (Fedora hace lo mismo)
<mimecar-away> instala los paquetes que necesita Eclipse
<Luis-G> pero en algun momento agregué el repositorio, porque lo intento agregar y me dice que está duplicado
<chapo> # lll
<chapo> alguien que me pueda orientar con las iptables
<Luis-G> mimecar-away, parece que lo solucioné
<BlouBlou> chapo: Puedes configurarlo fácilmente con ufw, y gráficamente con gufw.
<Luis-G> había más de un componente para instalar dentro de los varios que hay en https://dl-ssl.google.com/android/eclipse/. seleccioné solo uno y ahora parece que entró
<chapo> Bloublou lo intente con snort pero dejame tratar con ese que recomiendas gracias
<mimecar-away> ok
<pako_> wenas
<pako_> como esta la peña?
<Luis-G> gracias mimecar!
<mimecar> ahora a programar
<Luis-G> ;) alguna recomendación para aprender?
<mimecar> leer mucho
<mimecar> y lápiz y papel
<Luis-G> buenísimo. y algun sitio en particular? estoy en http://developer.android.com/
<Luis-G> me tengo que ir, gracias igual mimecar!!! adiós!
<mimecar> ok
<chilicuil> buenas tardes o/
<rommel> se{ores buenas nocjes
<rommel> buenas noches
<rommel> mi targeta sd ubuntu no la reconoce
<null> BlouBlou: saca el +g un momento
<null> gracias
<BlouBlou> rommel: Solo ubuntu o has probado con otros sistemas?
<rommel> si pero es lo q tengo hpy por hoy
<rommel> bueno
<carnau> Hola, alguien conectado por wifi puede hacerme un paste del comando route -n?
<carnau> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Guest73012> hola
<BlouBlou> Guest73012: Hola.
<Guest73012> alquien me quiere ayudar
<BlouBlou> Guest73012: Dinos que te ocurre
<Guest73012> soy nuevo en ubantu
<Guest73012> me parece muy practico
<Guest73012> este sistema operativo
<Guest73012> queria saber como hago
<Guest73012> para reproducir
<Guest73012> canciones
<Guest73012> me pide codificador
<BlouBlou> Guest73012: Abre una terminal, sabes cómo?
<BlouBlou> Una línea de comandos
<Guest73012> el programa se llama gmusicbrowser
<BlouBlou> Guest73012: Voy a decirte un comando para que instales códecs mp3 y demás
<BlouBlou> Guest73012: Abre una terminal y avísame cuando esté lista
<Guest73012> listo
<Guest73012> terminal la abro
<BlouBlou> escribe sin comillas "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Guest73012> en documentos
<BlouBlou> Cuando se instale, reinicia el programa de música que utilizas, y vuelve a probar.
<Guest73012> bueno como abro la terminal
<Guest73012> en donde la encuentro
<Guest73012> en descargar dice abrir terminal
<Guest73012> pero no sale nada
<BlouBlou> Guest73012: escribe en la barra de Unity, del buscador "terminal"
<Guest73012> es q no estoy acostumbrado al lenguaje linux
<BlouBlou> El icono es una pantallita negra
<Guest73012> ok
<Guest73012> ya eso en como comandos
<BlouBlou> Sí, escribe lo que te he dicho antes, le das a enter, y te pedirá la clave, la escibes, enter también, y esperas a que se descargue e instale.
<carnau> alguien me puede decir las rutas que le aparecen haciendo un route -n por favor?
<Guest73012> ok
<Guest73012> gracias
<BlouBlou> carnau: un segundo
<Guest73012> q bueno es esto
<Guest73012> autoayuda
<BlouBlou> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<BlouBlou> carnau: Ahí te va http://paste.ubuntu.com/849359/
<carnau> gracias :-)
<BlouBlou> De nada ;)
<carnau> BlouBlou,   wow creí que me volvía loco jajajajaj ¿Por que debe dar una ruta para una red APIPA?
<carnau> creo que nunca me había fijado / pasado
<Guest73012> gracias
<Guest73012> perfecto
<BlouBlou> Guest73012: Ya te funciona?
<BlouBlou> carnau: Ni idea, de redes no tengo mucha idea :P
<Guest73012> esta instalando
<Guest73012> creo q va funcionar
<Guest73012> en ubantu sirve aircraft
<Guest73012> ?
<BlouBlou> Si el fabricante no lo ha programado para Linux, es posible que pueda correr bajo wine
<Guest73012> y aircrack
<Guest73012> ng
<BlouBlou> Sí, ese sí funciona, estás pensando en ahorrar con internet? XD
<Guest73012> si
<Guest73012> para mi novia
<Guest73012> q no tiene
<carnau> sed 's/ahorrar/robar/'
<BlouBlou> carnau: Exacto
<Guest73012> si
<Guest73012> pero la verdad no se como  se utliza
<Guest73012> lo baje
<Guest73012> pero se instalo
<Guest73012> y no lo encuentro
<carnau> malas prácticas, aquí no se da soporte para cometer delitos
<Guest73012> ahhh
<Guest73012> no sabia
<Guest73012> q pena
<BlouBlou> Guest73012: Hubiera colado si me habrías dicho que era para probar con tu propio wifi :P
<Guest73012> y bueno para probar
<BlouBlou> juas, tarde
<Guest73012> jejej
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-11
<raffles496> hola a todos, se que solo se da soporte a cuestiones de ubuntu, pero creen que me puedan ayudar con respecto a un problema con hardware no necesariamente vinculado con ubuntu?
<raffles496> bueno mas que un problema es una duda
<init> yo creo que lo mejor seria preguntar en ot, no estoy seguro
<raffles496> ok voy para alla gracias de todas formas XD
<init> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<init> :P
<raffles496> ;-)
<ivedci89> hola hola
<ivedci89> cómo saber por un comando del terminal (ssh) si la tapa de mi portatil está cerrada?
<lana> alguien ha probado ubuntu en el movil?
<lana__> alguien ha utilizado ubuntu en el movil?
<lana__> alguien ha utilizado ubuntu en el movil?
<pegasus555> buenas con todos, tengo el siguiente problema que cuando escucho radio en rhythmbox solo escucho por un minuto y luego se va el sonido
<bruno> e nadie  abla
<Guest36290> el que
<Guest36290> por  que  son aburridos  amigos
<init> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<init> el canal es para soporte, no charlar
<Guest36290> morite  nene
<|Maldito|> hola ?
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<Guest36290> buenos dias
<|Maldito|> hola
<kaprekar> hola
<kaprekar> hay alguien?
<|Maldito|> hola hola
<|Maldito|> andan todos apagados
<|Maldito|> jajaja
<tavooca> hola a todo
<tavooca> hola a todos soy novato
<tavooca> disculpen
<noseasasi> Gracias buena gente...
<tavooca> :)
<NCommander> hola
<chilicuil> hola NCommander
<NCommander> chilicuil, cómo estás?
<chilicuil> NCommander: muy bien, despertando, que tal te va a ti?
<init> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil:  buenas
<Dj_Dexter> :DDD
<liher> hola
<kaprekar> hay alguien que sepa de drivers?
<tavooca> hola amigos
<chilicuil> hola tavooca_ =)
<tavooca_> hola
<tavooca_> que me cuentan?
<tavooca_> un buen manual sobre el comando find donde vengan trucos o ejemplos
<chilicuil> tavooca_: pues todo bien por aqui.., un manual.., te recomendaria que buscaras en http://www.commandlinefu.com por ejemplos
<kaprekar> chilicuil me puedes ayudar con el driver de broadcom?
<init> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<init> yo tengo una broadcom, que problema tenes?
<kaprekar> que cuando actualizo me chafa el driver bueno y me instala bcma
<kaprekar> pero está en blacklist
<chilicuil> kaprekar: seguro, que version de ubuntu tienes?, que tarjeta de red?, oh, vamos a echarle monton con todo e init =)
<init> kaprekar: el driver bueno? wl?
<init> b43 deberias tenerlo si o si, pero si esta en blacklist no deberia usarse, no entiendo el problema en si
<kaprekar> BCM4313
<init> hm
<kaprekar> yo acabo de formatear ubuntu
<kaprekar> y me corre perfecto
<clientinfinite> se puede chatear via WEB en mi propia WEB que copado!! ya no tengo necesidad de instalarle a mis clientes el pidgin en Sus ubuntus jaja  http://process-641766.webuda.com/
<kaprekar> pero si actualizo
<kaprekar> me quedo sin funcionamiento
<kaprekar> uso lw
<init> hm, realmente ni idea, instalaste el modulo manualmente?
<kaprekar> y no sé si hay alguna manera de que ubuntu actualice todo, menos lo referente a mi tarjeta
<kaprekar> no, está por defecto
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-12
<kaprekar> pero cuando he actualizado... he seguido diferentes posts, diferentes soluciones y no lo he podido solucionar
<kaprekar> asi que he formateado de nuevo
<kaprekar> y no actualizo hasta que tenga claro que no me va a chafar el driver actual
<kaprekar> no sé si me explico
<chilicuil> si sabes el nombre del paquete donde esta el driver de tu tarjeta de red, puedes ponerlo en 'hold' para indicarle a apt-get que actualice todo menos eso
<chilicuil> $ echo ``<package> hold'' | dpkg --set-selections
<chilicuil> no se si a eso te refieres, kaprekar o.o?
<kaprekar> no estoy seguro de saber el paquete... ummm
<kaprekar> pero me gusta lo que me has dicho
<tavooca_> gracias chilicuil me sirvio tu url
<chilicuil> tavooca_: =) , find es uno de los comandos mas dificil de manejar en ubuntu, espero que pronto lo domines
<chilicuil> dificiles*
<kaprekar> ahora me voy a dormir, pero gracias chilicuil , lo miraré mañana con más detenimiento. Mi idea es tenerlo en hold como has dicho
<chilicuil> kaprekar: buenas noches =)
<kaprekar> ;)
<tavooca_> los veo pronto
<tavooca_> adios amigos
<tavooca_> gracias por todo
<okitoxd> buenos dias ...
<okitoxd> por primera vez ingreso al IRC de Ubutu, alguien me ayuda?
<fzeta> enhorabuena
<fzeta> see you later!
<okitoxd> gracias por responder, ya me decia que habia hecho algo mal y no recibia mensajes
<okitoxd> ¿porque no hay mucha gente converzando?
<okitoxd> se supone que Ubuntu es gigante :)
<init> okitoxd: practicamente el canal este es de soporte, no para conversar :P
<init> y por tu consulta..
<init> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<okitoxd> Oh, entonces perdon. No entiendo muy bien este sistema pero ya me acortumbrare. Muchas gracias por su interes y el gran apoyo que se da a esta magnifica comunidad de Software Libre.
<okitoxd> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<okitoxd> Bueno, mi problema es algo muy simple. Mi computadora esta lenta. Uso Unity porque es con la que corre mas rapido a comparacion de que con Gnome-shell o Gnome-classic. Perdorneme por mencionar este sistema, pero con windows mi tarjeta grafica corre muy bien y con Ubuntu se pone lenta. Pd: Tengo el driver de mi tarjeta intalada por la aplicacion "Controladores adicionales".
<init> que grafica es?
<init> una ati, nvidia?
<init> intel? :P
<okitoxd> Es una ATI Radeom 4200
<okitoxd> es integrada a mi placa madre
<init> el rendimiento es MUCHO mas lento?
<init> por lo que se las ATI no tienen un performance muy bueno comparado con windows
<init> okitoxd: has probado xfce/lxde/otro entorno?
<okitoxd> si, un ejemplo es el juego Minecraft: en win2 corre muy bien pero aqui, en Ubuntu hay veces se traba mucho.
<okitoxd> probe con gnome-shell gnome-classic kde
<okitoxd> pero ninguno me satisfacio mas que Unity y aun asi esta muy lenta
<init> realmente, no se que decir, se que el performance es "menor" pero tampoco para volver las cosas inusables :P
<okitoxd> bueno, entonces no hay por que alarmarse. Me acostumbre por que al fin y al cabo GNU me enamoro sin graficas.
<okitoxd> Igualmente quiero comprar una tarjeta grafica. Para Ubuntu cual lo soporta mejor Nvidia o ATI?
<init> las nvidia tienen mejor soporte en linux
<okitoxd> muchas gracias init. Duda resulta.
<init> :P
<chapo> arp-
<raffles496> hola a todos, alguien sabra por que ubuntu 12.04 al reiniciar o apagar el equipo me cambia la resolucion de la pantalla y despues tengo que volver a colocar la que quiero, también me pasa al cambiar de usuario
<raffles496> que quede claro que si tengo disponibles varias resoluciones, por ejemplo si elijo 1280*1200 y reinicia, apago o cambio de usuario la resolucion pasa a 1024*768, ya he buscado por la red y no he encontrado algo que me ayude
<liher> hol
<liher> a
<liher> alguien esta disponible
<liher> ?
<liher> tengo una preguntilla
<liher> me gustaria que se ejecutase un comando al inicio
<liher> como lo hago?
<liher> cuando arranco el ordenador
<liher> hola?
<isabellawebs> hola
<isabellawebs> buenos dias a todos
<isabellawebs> tengo un problemas en ubuntu 12.04
<isabellawebs> no me funiona el comando make al compilar
<isabellawebs> me dice
<isabellawebs> ubuntu 12.04 make: *** No se especificó ningún objetivo y no se encontró ningún makefile.  Alto.
<isabellawebs> sancas me dijo que entrara por aqui
<isabellawebs> a ver si alguien me echa una mano :(
<isabellawebs> tic
<eldank> hola como estais?
<eldank> me podreis ayudar con un problema en el particionado del disco duro?
<eldank> quisiera saber si puedo compartir la /home de 2 distros.
<xangua> puedes compartir tu home con las distros que sean, aunque puede haber problema si hay mucha diferencia entre el número de versiones de los programas eldank
<eldank> Xangua, entonces no es recomendable pero posible. Lei que si compartia la /home con usuarios distintos no habria problemas. El punto es que no comprendo lo de usuarios distintos, ¿al instalar la distro 1 crae usuario X, y al hacerlo con la distro2 poner nombre de usuario distinto, por ejemplo Y? a esto se refiere este articulo. http://foro.ubuntu-guia.com/Compartir-particion-para-home-en-varias-distros-recomendaciones-Solucionado-td4027547.html
<xangua> no te entiendo
<xangua> o al menos no entiendo lo que/como lo escribiste
<MrTulias> eldank, sí. Yo tuve una temporada dos ubuntus compartiendo /home con el mismo nombre de usuario (incluso misma contraseña) y leí por ahí que no es recomendable. Yo no noté problemas (no más de los que tenía de normal)
<eldank> Xangua, disculpa . En ese link dicen que si comparto la /home y creo usuarios distintos no debería haber problemas. Lo que yo no entiendo es la parte de usuarios diferentes, ¿como los creo? ¿al momento de instalar cada distro? por ejemplo poner en ubuntu eldank1 y opensuse eldank2?
<mimecar> eldank, usar la misma home te puede dar algunos problemas
<eldank> mimecar, MrTulias, Xangua, y si creo los usuarios y contraseñas diferentes?
<mimecar> si compartes la misma carpeta de usuario es lo mismo
<mimecar> con usuarios diferentes no hay problemas
<eldank> mimecar, lo que no comprendo es lo de usuarios diferentes. ¿los creo cuando los pida el instalador de ambas distros o después?
<eldank> lo que no comprendo es lo de usuarios diferentes. ¿los creo cuando los pida el instalador de ambas distros o después?
<MrTulias> Al instalar. Pero como te dijo xangua puede haber problemas si hay diferencias en las versiones de los programas. Un mismo programa en distros diferentes puede tener versiones diferentes, liada en la configuración, se hace en home
<eldank> MrTulias, mimecar, Xangua, Muchas gracias por responder. voy a experimentar con eso de la home compartida a ver como me resulta. Como dicen por allí, dañando también se aprende. Una vez mas gracias a todos por sus sugerencias. o/
<casamercedes1> cómo hago para llamar un .sh desde aplcaciones al inicio
<casamercedes1> hola españa
<casamercedes> ya esta solo le puse... Orden... /home/casamerce/Escritorio/gamma.sh
<Georg> ping
<init> pong
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-13
<chapo> buena noches alguien ha visto al arp- por estos rumbos?
<xangua> ese alguien, tan famoso pero nunca nadie lo ha visto
<xangua> :)
<chapo> 58.120.227.160
 * xoan buenas
<GridCube> buenas
<lbaldi> #zentyal-es
<gabrielgf> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe como pasar los viejos archivos del raytracer Polyray (.pi) a los de POV-Ray (.pov)?
<enjuto> hola buenas
<enjuto> tengo un problema con los permisos para una carpeta
<gabrielgf> hola enjuto. Podrías ser más específico. Por que si es por cambiar los permisos. Con "sudo chown" lo puedes hacer a menos que ya lo hallas probado o no tengas la clave de sudo.
<enjuto> ya he probado pero no me los cambia
<gabrielgf> enjuto queres cambiar el usuario que tiene el control o los permisos de lectura, escritura y ejecución con chmod?
<enjuto> ahora mismo solo un usuario puede hacer eso
<enjuto> y quiero que lo puedan hacer otros
<gabrielgf> enjuto probá con "sudo chmod 777 y el nombre del archivo". No sé mucho más que eso. Suerte
<enjuto> gracias
<enjuto> pero no soy capaz de cambiar nada
<gabrielgf> enjuto no conozco mucho más sobre eso. Creo que hay una forma de entrar al sistema como recontrasuperusuario y hay haces lo que queres pero no sabría decirte como. Suerte
<lbaldi> hola, alguien con conocimientos de zentyal como mailserver?
<zerick> lbaldi: casi nada pero cuál es el problema?
<alemftw> buenas
<aguuu> Something wicked happened resolving 'ar.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<agu10^> saben por q pasa eso?
<alemftw> No.
<zerick> Podrías comenzar diciendo por como es que te salió eso :)
<alemftw> sera algun problema de coneccion
<zerick> agu10^: Que realizaste para obtener ese error?
<agu10^> sudo apt-get update
<buenaventura> agu10^: eso es porque tienes mal apuntado un repo
<agu10^> q hice mal?
<agu10^> no toque los repos
<buenaventura> escoge otro servidor desde orígenes del software
<zerick> asi parece, esa dirección o no existe o fue modificada
<zerick> no es necesario que los hayas tocado :)
<alemftw> añadiste algun repositorio ultimamente agu10^ ?
<zerick> agu10^: solo remueve ese mismo repo  y corre de nuevo el update
<agu10^> no
<agu10^> ninguno
<agu10^> solo instale chrome y dropbox
<agu10^> desde sus instaladores
<buenaventura> mala cosa eso, pero bueno
<buenaventura> prueba a cambiar el servidor desde orígenes del software
<zerick> agu10^: que versión tienes? has realizado upgrade de distro?
<agu10^> cual servidor?
<agu10^> tengo 12.04 LTE
<agu10^> no hice upgrade de distro
<zerick> agu10^: generalmente eso se debe a los DNS pero dudo que sea así.. ya que estás acá xD
<buenaventura> a qué tanta cháchara? te solucionó el problema cambiar de servidor?
<zerick> agu10^: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2070530
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<alemftw> Buenas noseasasi
<javierin> hola
<javierin> ando con problemas en un scriptshell
<buenaventura> yo con dolor de cabeza
<alemftw> AJAJAJA
<javierin> jajaja, pues ya somos dos
<alemftw> javierin, que clase de problema tenes?
<javierin> estoy tratando de hacer un script que muestre n números aleatoreos (de momento lo tengo para 3 números, pero más adelante será una variable) así que hago el siguiente bucle while:
<javierin> cuenta=0
<javierin> while [ $cuenta!=3 ];do
<javierin> sumando=$(($RANDOM%100))
<javierin> echo $sumando
<javierin>  
<init> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> javierin, te mereces el silencio
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> pega el texto en pastebin
<mimecar> javierin, la próxima vez usa pastebin
<javierin> perdón, no conocía pastebin. Soy novato.
<javierin> ahora voy a pegarlo allá.
<mimecar> es el primer texto que aparece cuando entras en el canal
<javierin> no lo leí
<buenaventura> si es que no leen :)
<javierin> no creo que lo lea la mitad de gente que entra por primera vez, la verdad...
<javierin> pero enmendaré el error
<buenaventura> ok, haz el paste
<buenaventura> o explica el problema
<javierin> estoy en ello
<javierin> me va lentilla la web
<mimecar> por eso la gente se autosilencia
<javierin> ahí va el enlace: http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=PgWPvxhD
<mimecar> javierin, y la duda es...?
<dzup> for i in {1..3};do printf "%d\n" $RANDOM; done
<javierin> la duda es por qué en vez de salir 3 números se lía a escupir números sin parar
<mimecar> porque no tienes bien el bucle
<dzup> porque su while es infinito, use un for asi: for i in {1..3};do printf "%d\n" $RANDOM; done
<javierin> voy a probar con for entonces, dzup
<javierin> perfecto, con lo que dice dzup sale lo que buscaba. ¡Muchas gracias!
<javierin> me parece que no acabo de entender bien los bucles...
<dzup> en todo caso mr. javierin esto se sale del enfoque del canal, vayase a offtopic
<dzup> /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<javierin> es que cada vez que voy ahí me mandan para aquí
<mimecar> javierin, ...
<javierin> llevo tres días mareado de uno a otro...
<javierin> jajaja
<mimecar> porque te pones a preguntar cosas de ubuntu
<mimecar> en un canal que no es de soporte
<sisa> jo, ayuda. Como estoy haciendo limpieza en el pc, poner dos ventanas con F3 facilita los movimiento y borrado. Pero resulta creyendo que estaba en una ventana, di shif+suprimir, enter y borre una carpeta importante. Alguna aplicacion para recuperar los datos?
<javierin> ok, entonces dónde pregunto qué?
<mimecar> javierin, problemas con ubuntu aquí
<sisa> alguna idea?
<mimecar> programación en el otro
<mimecar> sisa, testdisk es posible que te funcione
<init> sisa: testdisk? no me acuerdo de otros programas para recuperar datos
<javierin> ok, pero de allá siempre me acaban mandando para acá...
<javierin> gracias de todos modos
<javierin> lo tendré en cuenta.
<sisa> init: ok, estara en psinaptic?
<mimecar> busca un manual del programa, no sea que afectes a los datos
<mimecar> al "aprender" a usarlo
<alemftw> sisa, fijate
<alemftw> sisa, sino baja el deb
<mimecar> alemftw, los deb no se tienen que descargar
<alemftw> mimecar, por?
<mimecar> si no usas el gestor de paquetes el programa se queda fuera del control del sistema
<alemftw> Ahh.
<alemftw> Interesante
<noseasasi> sisa: te recomiendo que utilices primero el testdisk sobre un "pincho"pequeño
<noseasasi> asi sabrashacer las cosas sin riesgo a romper tusistema.
<noseasasi> sisa: ten en cuenta que se maneja como superusuario
<sisa> ya lo he instalado pero al correrlo en un terminal como root me dice que necesita 24 line para correr...????
<mimecar> pon el texto en pastebin
<sisa> TestDisk need 24 lines to work. Please enlarge the terminal.
<mimecar> te está diciendo que hagas más grande la ventana del terminal
<mimecar> ya has buscado el manual del programa?
<sisa> toy buscando... por ahora solo me señala seleccionar tipo de particion pero no aparece ntfs DATA donde borre archivos
<init> primero lee el manual, despues intenta usarlo
<init> vas a borrar todo el disco por mal uso
<sisa> ya veo el manual estoy en este paso, pero no veo particiones donde estaban los archivos http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Paso_A_Paso#Selecci.C3.B3n_de_disco
<mimecar> sisa, desconecta el disco y haz las pruebas con una memoria usb
<mimecar> si tienes windows usa una herramienta de recuperar datos de windows
<sisa> http://ubuntuone.com/55cN1EH15oJ97ueYRNLxx7
<sisa> mimecar: vale.
<mimecar> y haz un backup en un disco externo
<sisa> como se instala bz2 ? testdisk-6.14-WIP.linux26.tar.bz2
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> qué es lo que estas haciendo?
<sisa> queriendo instalar la version 14
<mimecar> testdisk está en los repositorios
<sisa> pero he bajado la version para windows y voy a salir intalar y ver que puedo hacer desde win
<mimecar> si tienes windows, usa una herramienta de windows
<mimecar> USA una herramienta de windows
<mimecar> no testdisk de windows
<sisa> vale..
<dzup> MrTulias, ping
<tomsom> hola
<tomsom> cree un server ftp pero a la hora de conectarme a una carpeta me dice 550 Failed to change directory.
<tomsom> que puede ser??
<tomsom> que estoy haciendo mal??
<mimecar> la carpeta está dentro del raíz de tu ftp?
<tomsom> }no
<tomsom> la tengo en home/tomsom/ftp
<tomsom> hayi la cree la carpeta
<mimecar> si la has creado dentro, la respuesta no debería ser "si"?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<tomsom> 12.04 precise pangolin
<tomsom> ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿qué servidor de ftp has puesto?
<tomsom> vsftpd
<mimecar> ¿qué guía estas usando para configurarlo?
<tomsom> http://www.linuxnoveles.com/2011/montar-un-servidor-ftp-rapidito-con-acceso-anonimo-en-ubuntu/
<tomsom> ya busque en var el ftp y no lo encuentro
<mimecar> te funciona si sigues bien el tutorial?
<mimecar> la carpeta no está en /home
<tomsom> pero hay me dice que esta en home
<mimecar> usa anon_root=/var/ftp
<tomsom> ok
<tomsom> voy a probar
<mimecar> aparte de buscar el error => https://www.google.es/search?q=+550+Failed+to+change+directory+vstpd
<mimecar> un servidor de ftp anónimo te puede dar problemas, no lo compartas por internet
<tomsom> ok gracias
<tomsom> solo lo quiero compartir en una lan
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-14
<ivedci89> hola hola
<ivedci89> cuando seleccionamos un texto cualquiera y ponemos clic derecho "copiar".... internamente en linux, a donde se envía ese texto
<ivedci89> ?
<ivedci89> Lo progunto porque muchas veces hago desde terminal "man comando" y a pesar de haber puesto las manpages en españolo muchas siguen en ingles y tengo que hacer "man comando > ftext" luego abro el ftext selecciono todo copio y pego para llevarlo a google traductor...
<ivedci89> o sea imagino que el "copiar" debe ser un <<dispositivo>> o archivo capaz de recibir texto... y poder hacer lo siguiente...(ejemplo)
<ivedci89> man mailx > disp_copiado
<ivedci89> bulma.net/impresion.phtml?nIdNoticia=1260  (leyendo)
<ivedci89> http://bulma.net/impresion.phtml?nIdNoticia=1260
<ivedci89> http://rcartbitacora.blogspot.com.ar/2012/11/xclip-enviar-texto-desde-la-consola-al.html
<dzup> ivedci89, xsel -b **  ejemplo:  ls -al | xsel -b y despues ctrl v
<dzup> ivedci89, ...pero .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/11925/a-command-line-clipboard-copy-and-paste-utility
<ivedci89> no tengo instalados ninguno de esos ni xsel ni xclip ... cuall es el programa que hace eso en ubuntu 12.04 actualizado full?
<dzup> sudo apt-get install  xsel
<ivedci89> si, pero en ubuntu, que programa hace esto por default?
<ivedci89> porque la opcion de copiar y pegar ya la tiene ubuntu
<dzup> mira los links
<dzup> una cosa es terminal y otra entono grafico
<dzup> http://www.vergenet.net/~conrad/software/xsel/xsel.1x.html
<ivedci89> listo los instale
<ivedci89> bueno gracias al menos ya será algo mas facil poner gran cantidad de texto en el traductor
<alemftw> Hay alguien?
<init> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<init> :P
<alemftw> Fack
<alemftw> dejalo ahi init jajaja
<ThePianist> hola a todos
<alemftw> Hola
<Kevinr> Hola alguna amiga
<Kevinr> Holaa
<Bradford|Away> o.o
<Bradford|Away> casamercedes:  e_é
<Bradford|Away> xd
<Kevinr> Alguna amiga
<mf-linux> hola alguien que halla instalado lemonpos
<GridCube> Hola, alguien aquí quiere ayudar a hacer pruebas sobre los isos de [X]Ubuntu?
<issacricci> hola
<GridCube> hola
<joseCo> buenas tardes
<joseCo> una pregunta facil
<joseCo> a que hora sale la actualizacion de Ubuntu 12.04.2
<anonymousgeck> hola
<anonymousgeck> soy de #iberoamerica
<anonymousgeck> y me gustaria saber,con que puedo editar las lib lfs?
<codekK> Buenas a todos, alguien podría hecharme un cablecito con POO, tengo un problema de arrancar xD y por mucho que leo y tal no consigo arrancar con este tipo de progarmación
<buenaventura> !ot | codekK
<kubot> codekK: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<turig> hola
<turig> alguien me puede ayudar con un problema que tengo en la instalacion de 12.04 ??
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-15
<toyko> hola a todos/as buenas tengo un servidor pptpd corriendo en ubuntu 12.10 y los cleintes se pueden conectar sin problemas pero no pueden navegar en sitios seuros
<lugo> hola como va
<lugo> por casualidad alguno aqui presente hace uso del modem ADB A4001N?
<remaster_> ubuntu music! http://tinyurl.com/c2db9hr
<remaster_> xD
 * xoan buenas
<Tiffon> nas
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<GridCube> !hola noseasasi
<kubot> noseasasi: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<noseasasi> kubot: GridCube: Gracias...
<GridCube> de nada, pero kubot es un robot
<noseasasi> de mommento na la escucha
<GridCube> no que no haya que ser amables con los robots
<noseasasi> no quita para ser persona educada...
<noseasasi> antes de reconocer mi error...   ;-)
<GridCube> P:
<noseasasi> y mi día ya iba apuntando para estas cosas...
<noseasasi> ufff
<andresdc> Quien me puede ayudar con una duda en el irc?
<noseasasi> vete a saber...   :-)
<GridCube> !pregunta andresdc
<kubot> andresdc: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<noseasasi> modo jocoso
<GridCube> noseasasi, pasate por #ubuntu-es-cafe
<GridCube> :) este canal es pa soporte
<noseasasi> nunca pero tal como me comporto deberia, perdón me controlo desde ya.
<andresdc> Estoy en el irc desde web y me intenté registrar y me sale esto "[11:06] == No such nick/channel: andrewcm"
<andresdc> Que podrá ser?
<GridCube> que comando usaste?
<andresdc> "/msg NickServ register <password> <dirección de e-mail>"
<noseasasi> tu nick es el que te vemos ahora o el que te da error "andrewcm"?
<noseasasi> lo tienes realmente reservado?
<andresdc> primera vez que entro, por eso quiero reservarlo.
<noseasasi> hummm
<GridCube> bueno pero andrewcm no es tu nick
<andresdc> pero es que cualquiera que intento me dice lo mismo :s
<GridCube> ese error es un error de msg hiciste /msg nick
<GridCube> no /msg nickserv
<GridCube> nickserv es una robot, le tenes que enviar un mensaje a el
<andresdc> Listo. Muchas gracias! Ya pude registrarlo.
<andresdc> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<andresdc> !help Insufficient arguments for command.
<clientinfinite> eliricci: me lees?
<GridCube> andresdc, es /help
<GridCube> no !help
<GridCube> /help comando
<andresdc> gracias
<clientinfinite> eliricci:
<GridCube> clientinfinite, que necesitas?
<clientinfinite_> algun shell online con ssh
<GridCube> no que yo sepa
<init> que necesitas? si es para probar algo rapido podes usar simpleshell
<andresdc> Cual es el comando para escribirle a alguien por privado?
<init> /msg <nick> <mensaje>
<init> para abrir un "query" (una ventana para hacerlo) normalmente es /query <nick>
<andresdc> Gracias!
<init> esto varia por cliente, tambien
<Toranks> ¿Alguien sabe de problemas de sonido en el ultimo ubuntu?
<Toranks> Por más que lo intento no suena nada a pesar de que detecta la tarjeta de sonido, reproduce sonido, pero no se oye nada
<Toranks> ¿Alguien vivo? xD
<Toranks> Cogno, esto está muertísimo xD
<Toranks> Helou?
<Toranks> lalalala, probando probando
<Toranks> Hay  vida¿
<mimecar> !ask Toranks
<kubot> Toranks: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Toranks> Hombre, si ya pregunté antes xD
<mimecar> el irc no te muestra los mensajes que había antes de que te conectaras
<Toranks> ¿Alguien sabe cómo resolver un problema con una tarjeta Intel ICH6 que se detecta bien, detecta ruido cuando meto el micro, todos los controles de audio aparecen correctamente, y la barrita de sonido se mueve... pero no hay amanera de oir nada por la salida de altavoces?
<Toranks> (ni por ninguna otra salida, he probado todas)
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Toranks> La ultima, 12.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Toranks> Si
<mimecar> en alsamixer tienes todas las salidas activadas?
<Toranks> si, todas al maximo, he quitado todos los mutes... de todo he hecho ya
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado que los altavoces funcionen?
<Toranks> he recompilado alsa, aunque me dan algunos errores si intento compilar todos los drivers... pero vamos, ni aun asi
<Toranks> si hombre, claro, en la tele xD
<mimecar> ¿el error pasa con el live cd?
<Toranks> Si, tambien
<mimecar> si te da errores al compilar no has hecho nada
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si tu modelo de tarjeta tiene alguna incompatibilidad con ubuntu?
<Toranks> Si, y no tiene, debería funcionar
<mimecar> ¿tienes windows en ese equipo?
<Toranks> Nop
<Toranks> Si hubiera un live-windows... xD
<mimecar> puede ser que la salida de audio esté dañada
<Toranks> Porque emulado no creo que sirva ...
<Toranks> Lo de compilar si he hecho
<Toranks> ./configure --with-cards=intel8x0 --with-sequencer=yes
<Toranks> asi me funciona
<Toranks> ./configure (así no)
<Toranks> Me da este error: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.alsa.devel/103298
<Toranks> Y ni idea de cómo resolverlo
<mimecar> si sólo compilas no haces nada
<Toranks> No coñe, luego he hecho make y make install
<mimecar> SergioMeneses, están disponibles los logs del día del usuario de ubuntu?
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, no aun no han salido /o\
<SergioMeneses> le tengo que recordar a javier, él iba a hacerlos
<mimecar> ok, mándame un correo cuando estén disponibles
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-16
<arielsanflo> saludos
<arielsanflo> necesito una ayudita
<arielsanflo> por favor
<alphaser> buenas noches
<alphaser> elsimio hola
<alphaser> ^^
<ivedci89> que me recomiendan para grabar una sesion grafica en un ubuntu con ATI?
<ivedci89> (unity)
<ivedci89> hi
<ivedci89> hi
<ivedci89> hi
<ivedci89> hi
<ivedci89> hi
<alphaser> hola
<alphaser> alguien ha logrado instalar ubuntu en una chromebook con exito?
<mrojas6996> Hola! buenas noches :)
<mrojas6996> me encanta la integración de pidgin y las redes iRC
<mrojas6996> estoy pensando en regresar a mis inicios con Ubuntu Linux, sin duda, para estandarizarme de una vez
<mrojas6996> yo empecé con Xubuntu 7.10, pero hoy por hoy, esa distro es viejita
<mrojas6996> he probado Lubuntu, y dure un buen tiempo con ella, pero aun esta un poco verde, le falta mucho
<mrojas6996> no me agrada unity, y nunca me gusto KDE4, probe Linux Mint y que va, es mucha habladera
<mrojas6996> me encuentro ahora con Xubuntu 12.04.2 y 12.10, no me importa el tema nuevo porque ya se como revertir a la clasica interfaz de siembre
<mrojas6996> *siempre
<mrojas6996> por lo que me esperará nostalgia cuando le instale
<mrojas6996> la cosa es, ¿cual de las 2 versiones es mejor? yo se que la ventaja de 12.04 es el soporte por 3 años
<mrojas6996> pero igual me actualizaria de 12.10 a 14.04, pues igual, son las mismas cosas no?
<alphaser> hola
<alphaser> alguien ha logrado instalar ubuntu en una chromebook?
 * xoan buenas
<alphaser> me vacila este canal
<alphaser> veo que manejan un buen level de linux
<alphaser> nos vemos niños
<polacomarcin25> ola a todos
<polacomarcin25> lopulus estas ?
<Lopulus> si...
<Lopulus> polacomarcin25,
<ivedci89> alguien entiende lo que este comando hace?
<ivedci89> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<antonys> nas
<Zentaur> hola
<Zentaur> alguien me puede decir como hacer que un proceso no arranque cuando enciendo la maquina?
<GridCube> depende de donde resida el proceso
<GridCube> cuando se lanza el proceso? cuando arrancas la computadora o despues que abre el escritorio?
<debsan> Zentaur, proceso o sevicio ?
<Zentaur> bueno, no se como llamarlo
<Zentaur> mysql por ejemplo
<Zentaur> tengo un servidor de pruebas levantado, pero no lo quiero tener siepre activo. Y menos que arranque con el ordenador
<Zentaur> he probado con bum, ero no me aclaro
<debsan> Zentaur, fijate si tenés instalado rcconf. Ejecutá sudo rcconf, y desactiva la opción de mysql
<Zentaur> voy a ver
<debsan> Zentaur, Luego, cuando desees levantarlo sudo service mysql start y para bajarlo stop
<debsan> Zentaur, probablemente tampoco quieras que levante apache
<Zentaur> cierto
<Zentaur> estoy viendo que basicamente es lo mismo que bootup manager pero sin gui
<Zentaur> pero pinta bien
<Zentaur> hi
<Zentaur> is it save to remove avahi-daemon? what is it for?
<mimecar> Zentaur, estas en un canal español
<Zentaur> uf que loco estoy
<Zentaur> gracias mimecar :)
<mimecar> la verdad es que si :P
<Zentaur> decía si es seguro eliminar avahi-daemon, no se para que se usa
<mimecar> se utiliza para equipos que estan en red
<Zentaur> y si lo elimino seria una catastrofe no?
<Zentaur> uso samba
<mimecar> te molesta avahi?
<Zentaur> no, pero quiero eliminar o deshabilitar todo servicio innecesario
<mimecar> http://es.kioskea.net/faq/632-desactivar-avahi-daemon
<mimecar> consume menos de 300 kb
<dominuskernel> hola
<dominuskernel> alguien sabe como cambiar la bienvenida de ubuntu que te presenta el modo consola
<dominuskernel> lo unico que consegui es que me cambiara al entrar con un usuario
<dominuskernel> modificando el fichero /etc/motd y copiandolo a /etc/motd.tail
<dominuskernel> la bienvenida del sistema no tengo ni idea
<dominuskernel> he intentado hasta cambiar la bitacora
<dominuskernel> pero sin resultado
<canihojr> buenas
<CanihoJR> buenas! alguna alternativa a dreamweaver?? (realmente solo me interesa que coloree el codigo y ayudas de autocompletar en CSS y similar........... el resto suelo hacerlo a mano, pero se agradece ver un listado de propiedades css y ese tipo de tonterias! :P) NVU?Kompozer?bluefish? alguna recomendación? :)
<mimecar> Blue Griffon
<CanihoJR> parece la continuacion de NVU y Kompozer?
<mimecar> lo es
<mimecar> y tiene partes de pago
<CanihoJR> ¿? partes de pago?
<mimecar> algunas extensiones
<CanihoJR> ahh, nada nada, basico, solo me interesa lo comentado ^ ^
<CanihoJR> mil gracias :)
<CanihoJR> WTF??? eso de los freetemplates? hola??? menuda fuente de inspiracion! xD
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-17
<nmvs> Hola
<nmvs> alguie me puede ayudar
<nmvs> AYUDA NO PUEDO HACER CORRER LINEAGE 2 GRACIA
<nmvs> es lo unico que no e podido hacer que me funcione
<nmvs> porfaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaavorrrrrrr
<nmvs> ayudaaaaaaaa
<nmvs> mas rato vuelvo
<alfonso> buenos dias
<alfonso> alguien utiliza el programa oruxmaps en ubuntu
<marcolandia> hola.
<marcolandia> ¿Hay alguien para ayudar a un joven y novato ubuntista?
<mimecar> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<mf-mac> hola marcolandia
<mf-mac> cuenta cual es tu problema a ver si se te puede ayudar
<Snooker> Lol, si no cuentas no se te puedes ayudar.
<marcolandia> usé el comando rm y borré todo mi /home.
<mf-mac> jajajajajaja
<mf-mac> viejo la solucion mas facil
<marcolandia> me dijeron que si incluía la opción "/" al final del comando se recuperarían todos los archivos.
<mf-mac> reinstala
<mimecar> marcolandia, para que has hecho eso?
<mimecar> marcolandia, sabes que has podido borrar TODO tu disco duro?
<mimecar> quien te ha dicho eso?
<marcolandia> mimecar, me dijeron que con ese comando podría ser anónimo en Internet.
<marcolandia> <mimecar> marcolandia, sabes que has podido borrar TODO tu disco duro? <--- no, no sabía :(.
<mimecar> no has usado sudo verdad?
<marcolandia> mimecar, me lo dijo Espejaime.
<marcolandia> mimecar, no, sin sudo.
<marcolandia> mimecar, ¿Debería ejecutarlo con sudo?
<mimecar> eso te ha saldvado
<mimecar> has podido borrar todo tu ordenador
<marcolandia> mimecar, borré todo mi /home.
<mf-mac> pero usaste rm -r
<marcolandia> mimecar, ¿Puedo recuperarlo con "rm -fR /"?
<marcolandia> usé rm -fR ~/.
<mimecar> marcolandia, está en el canal el usuario?
<mimecar> NUNCA USES UN RM recursivo
<marcolandia> peri me dijeron que el error era que incluí el caracter "~".
<marcolandia> mimecar, no, no está en este server, está en otro servidor.
<marcolandia> mimecar, ¿Qué es recursivo?
<mimecar> que borra todas las carpetas
<mf-mac> no solo las carpetas si no tambien los archivos que esta contenga
<marcolandia> :(.
<marcolandia> si, ya lo veo jaja.
<marcolandia> ¿Qué debo hacer ahora?
<mimecar> la próxima vez aprenderás a buscar el comando que te ponen en el irc
<marcolandia> :(.
<marcolandia> ¿Pero es cierto que puedo recuperar mis bellos archivos?
<mimecar> lo tienes complicado
<Snooker> no
 * marcolandia llora como el chavo del 8.
<marcolandia> pi, pi, pi, pi, pi...
<Snooker> y me estas sonando un poco a troll, no se por que...
<mf-mac> veijo reinstala
<mimecar> ¿no tienes un backup de tus datos?
<Snooker> rm sin sudo?
<mimecar> mf-mac, no tiene que reinstalar nada
<Snooker> a menos que pusieras su
<Snooker> antes
<marcolandia> mimecar, si, tengo. Pero en otro país jaja.
<marcolandia> lo dejé en mi antigua casa...
<mf-mac> minecar te entiendo
<mimecar> marcolandia, cuelga los datos en la red y los descargas
<mf-mac> pero si el borro el home
<marcolandia> mimecar, pesan 400gb.
<mf-mac> tu si crees que pueda recuperarlo
<marcolandia> más bien, pesaban.
<mf-mac> lo mejor para el es reinstalar
<marcolandia> ¿Pero es verdad o no de que se puede recuperar usando "rm -fR /"?
<mimecar> puedes probar con testdisk pero no es seguro
<marcolandia> si
<mimecar> mf-mac, para que tiene que reinstalar?
<marcolandia> ¿Uso testdisk? ¿Así a secas?
<mimecar> busca documentación del comando marcolandia
<marcolandia> si, eso, mf-mac ¿Para qué tengo que reinstalar?
<marcolandia> ok
<marcolandia> ¿Debo usar 2rm testdisk" para ver la documentación?
<mimecar> 2rm?
<marcolandia> "rm testdisk"
<marcolandia> error de comillas.
<mimecar> lo estas diciendo en serio?
<marcolandia> no sé, lo estoy preguntando =/.
<mimecar> si rm borra archivos
<marcolandia> Espejaime acaba de decirme que haga eso...
<Snooker> "Para qu? tengo que reinstalar?" Por que te has fundido todo tu home.
<marcolandia> Snooker, :(.
<mimecar> marcolandia, si estas hablando con el mismo que ha borrado tus datos
<Snooker> Otra cosa que puedes hacer es crearte una nueva cuenta de usuario y borrar esta (me refiero a la cuenta en tu Ubuntu)
<mimecar> y le haces caso, no podemos hacer nada en el canal
<marcolandia> mimecar, sí, creo que si.
<Snooker> la nueva cuenta tendra un home
<marcolandia> Snooker, buena idea :D.
<marcolandia> mimecar, ¿Debería ir a su casa y golpearlo?
<marcolandia> osea, a la de Espejaime.
<mf-mac> golpearlo
<marcolandia> ok.
<mf-mac> lo que debe es matarlo
<marcolandia> Snooker, ¿Esa cuenta podrá volver a borrarse?
<mimecar> mf-mac, dejalo ya
<marcolandia> mf-mac, nah, eso es mucho.
<mimecar> marcolandia, si sigues las instrucciones de alguien que te ha borrado tus datos
<Snooker> Si vuelves a poner ese comando con el home directory como target pues si.
<mimecar> no entres en ese irc
<mf-mac> crea nuevamente la carpeta /home y alli le creas un usuario
<marcolandia> Snooker, ¿Existe alguna manera de "asegurar" mi home?
<mimecar> marcolandia, usa el sentido común
<marcolandia> mimecar, ok. buen consejo.
<marcolandia> si.
<marcolandia> ok.
<marcolandia> ¿Existe alguna empresa que brinde seguros contra pérdida de datos?
<mf-mac> hasta donde yo se no
<marcolandia> entonces debemos crear una.
<mimecar> marcolandia, tu problema está en la parte del usuario
<mf-mac> lo que puedes hacer es tener un disco de respaldo
<marcolandia> mf-mac, buena idea.
<mf-mac> o pagar un disco virtual
<mimecar> sal de ese canal y que te pasen tus datos por internet
<mf-mac> y tener tus datos en internet
<marcolandia> supongo que para hacer el disco de respaldo no deberé usar el comando rm.
<marcolandia> si.
<marcolandia> ¿Qué empresa puede ofrecerme ese servicio?
<mf-mac> google drive
<marcolandia> ¿Ellos me cobran?
<mimecar> claro, como puedes tener 400 GB de datos
<Snooker> O Ubuntu One
<Snooker> te viene instalado
<mimecar> marcolandia, si te cobran
<mf-mac> si y no
<marcolandia> :D.
<marcolandia> Pero Google espiará mis archivos.
<Snooker> pero si no lo syncronizaste antes de perder tus datos pues...
<mf-mac> te cobran si necesitas mas de 10 gb
<marcolandia> ya es tarde.
<marcolandia> oh.
<mf-mac> los datos se pueden recuperar
<marcolandia> mf-mac, ¿Cómo?
<Snooker> Yo tengo syncronizada mi carpeta de documentos con Ubuntu One. Por si las moscas.
<Snooker> Y tambien por que formateo como 1 vez a la semana
<marcolandia> Snooker, pero me imagino que tu no usas el comando rm.
<mf-mac> siempre y cuando no reescribas el disco
<mimecar> marcolandia, eres un troll?
<Snooker> no suelo usar la linera de comandos
<marcolandia> mimecar, ¿Qué?
<Snooker> prefiero usar sudo nautilus para moverme por los directorios como root con el interfaz grafica y poder editarlos
<mimecar> si sabes que 'rm' borra archivos, para que lo quieres usar para todo?
<mimecar> Snooker, usar sudo te dará problemas de permisos
<marcolandia> mimecar, es que Espejaime me dijo (y le creí) que rm es el corazón del sistema...
<mf-mac> rm es igual a remove o remover
<mf-mac> pagaste la primiparada
<marcolandia> :(
<mf-mac> tienes instalado el openssh
<marcolandia> no sé qué es eso.
<mf-mac> y si quieres yo te creo tu usuario
<mf-mac> para que no la cages otra vez
<mimecar> en el canal no hay soporte en remoto
<marcolandia> jajaja.
<Snooker> rm - remove
<Snooker> mkdir - make directory
<Snooker> cd - change directory
<Snooker> ... hay muchos. Aprendete los comandos basicos para que la proxima vez no te tomen el pelo.
<marcolandia> algún día tendré que aprender 8-).
<mimecar> si das acceso a un tercero desconocido lo haces con tu responsabilidad
<mf-mac> ovio
<Snooker> http://www.techonthenet.com/unix/index.php
<mf-mac> esto es un canal de ayuda por parte de terceros
<mf-mac> y aqui nadie es responsable de nada
<mimecar> mf-mac, ayuda en el canal, no de forma remota por ssh o derivados
<marcolandia> :(.
<marcolandia> <Espejaime> recuerda q siempre deberas usar rm para todo
<marcolandia> <Espejaime> si quieres crear archivos ,entrar a internet,ver videos,abrir internet explorer....
<marcolandia> <Espejaime> recuerda: `rm -fR´...
<mf-mac> pero si uno puede echar una mano porq no hacerlo
<mf-mac> aqui a mi me han ayudado mucho
<mf-mac> porq no ayudar a otros
<mimecar> en el canal hay más usuarios revisando la conversación
<mimecar> por privado te pueden hacer cualquier cosa
<mf-mac> hooo ok
<marcolandia> mimecar, ¿Qué te pueden hacer por privado?
<mf-mac> en eso tenes toda la razon
<mimecar> marcolandia, todo
<marcolandia> mimecar, ¿Estás hablando en doble sentido?
<mimecar> marcolandia, no te ha parecido raro que con ese comando pudieras hacer tantas cosas?
<marcolandia> mimecar, no.
<mf-mac> por privado me mandas los datos
<mimecar> marcolandia, no, si dejas que te entren por una conexión remota tienen acceso total al equipo
<marcolandia> mimecar, él fue muy convincente.
<mf-mac> para evitar que otro usuario se conecte de forma remota a tu equipo
<marcolandia> mimecar, ¿Qué es una conexión remota?
<mimecar> la próxima vez usa el sentido común
<mf-mac> y te haga mas desastres
<mimecar> ssh, escritorio remoto, etc.
<marcolandia> :c.
<marcolandia> ¿Qué es "ssh"?
<marcolandia> sh=silencio?
<mimecar> buscalo en google
<mf-mac> conexion remota es que yo me conecto desde mi casita
<mimecar> y así vas aprendiendo
<mf-mac> a tu equipo
<marcolandia> ok.
<Snooker> http://mally.stanford.edu/~sr/computing/basic-unix.html
<marcolandia> .sh es el dominio de nivel superior geográfico (ccTLD) para Santa Helena.
<marcolandia> según Google.
<mimecar> te lo estas inventando
<mimecar> he pueso yo sh ?
<mf-mac> segun mentiropedia
<marcolandia> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/.sh
<marcolandia> :(.
<mimecar> SSH
<mimecar> no SH
<marcolandia> oohh
<marcolandia> perdón.
<marcolandia> ¿Cómo se pronuncia?
<mf-mac> como se lee
<mf-mac> S S H
<marcolandia> "ese, ese, ache"?
<mf-mac> yeap
<marcolandia> genial.
<mimecar> marcolandia, ya te has desconectado del canal en el que está ese usuario?
<marcolandia> mimecar, sí :).
<mf-mac> lo que debes es reportarlo a la comunidad
<mf-mac> para que no le haga mas cagadas a la gente
<marcolandia> si.
<marcolandia> ¿A qué comunidad?
<marcolandia> ¿Lo denuncio en la policía?
<mimecar> ...
<mf-mac> jajajajajaja
<marcolandia> mimecar, eran 400gb.
<mf-mac> me has hecho reir
<mimecar> marcolandia, ¿qué servidor y canal estas usando?
<mimecar> marcolandia, como si son 2000 GB
<mimecar> si fueran datos importantes tendrías una copia de seguridad
<marcolandia> mimecar, no, 400gb.
<marcolandia> mimecar, eran películas :$.
<mimecar> y no tienes 400 GB de datos críticos
<marcolandia> pelis y música jajaja.
<mimecar> entonces no has perdido nada importante
<marcolandia> mimecar, chatzona
<mf-mac> ya regreso
<mimecar> no conozco esa red
<marcolandia> irc.chatzona.net #Buenos_Aires
<mimecar> pides ayuda de Ubuntu en ese canal?
<marcolandia> mimecar, no.
<marcolandia> mimecar, supuestamente me estaba ayundando a usar Torrent.
<mimecar> intenta recuperar los datos con testdisk pero no es seguro que los recuperes
<marcolandia> ok
<marcolandia> buscaré la documentación.
<mimecar> y la próxima vez no te fies de lo que te digan en un canal general
<mimecar> usa canales oficiales
<marcolandia> sí.
<marcolandia> mimecar, ¿Este canal es oficial?
<mimecar> de ubuntu si
<canihojr> (ni en canales oficiales! haz copia de seguridad SIEMPRE!) :P
<marcolandia> canihojr, ¿Osea que no debo confiar en lo que me dicen en #Ubuntu-es?
<canihojr> buenas ^^
<mimecar> en todo no
<mimecar> usa el sentido común y google
<canihojr> marcolandia, en general, se podria decir que si, que aqui son buena gente, pero son humanos, se pueden cometer errores
<canihojr> o entrar alguno con menos buenas intenciones y fastidiarte el tema
<canihojr> (ojo y eso que no se muy bien de que hablais que he entrado a mitad de conversacion!) xD
<mf-mac> marcolandia y ya que no tienes experiencia siempre usa el canal publico
<mf-mac> cosa de que otras personas puedan leer lo que te estan aconsejando
<mf-mac> y no te pase lo mismo de nuevo
<marcolandia> canihojr, ¿Osea que aquí alguien puede querer ayudarme y decirme que ejecute "rm -fR home" por error?
<marcolandia> :(.
<mf-mac> si hay un usuario que te da un consejo de esos
<mf-mac> y otro lo ve
<mf-mac> te va a decir que lo que te estan haciendo es una maldad
<marcolandia> entiendo.
<marcolandia> ahhh.
<marcolandia> bien.
<canihojr> marcolandia, ten en cuenta que es un canal libre... que puede entrar cualquier resentido........ y sabe dios, aunque seguramente como dice mf-mac si alguien lo ve, seguramente te avisará
<marcolandia> ¿Y apedrearán a aquella persona que querrá fastidiarme?
<marcolandia> oh.
<canihojr> marcolandia, seguramente :p
<marcolandia> :).
<marcolandia> ¿Es decir que el IRC puede ser como una secta?
<marcolandia> es decir, como por ejemplo "Felicidonia", de Los Sipmsons
<marcolandia> Simpsons
<mf-mac> aqui somos una comunidad de ayuda
<mf-mac> si tenemos un problema
<mf-mac> lo pedimos ayuda y si alguien sabe
<marcolandia> si
<mf-mac> responde
<mf-mac> si no pues no
<marcolandia> claro, pero se me vino esa idea a la cabeza por la gran peligrosidad de leer a los usuarios.
<marcolandia> osea ¿Tengo el riesgo de caer en una secta de IRC por hablar con gente de los canales?
<mf-mac> como asi
<mf-mac> ?
<marcolandia> claro.
 * canihojr plaff *
<marcolandia> mf-mac, ¿Tu miras los simpsons?
<mf-mac> hace años no los veo
<marcolandia> oh
<marcolandia> bien, no importa.
<marcolandia> mf-mac, ¿Conoces la "Iglesia universial del reino de Dios"?
<marcolandia> esa es una secta real.
<mf-mac> viejo instala openssh si quieres y por mensaje privado me envias tu ip
<mf-mac> y te creo tu home y usuario
<marcolandia> mf-mac, hey ¿Acaso tu eres Espejaime encubierto? ¬¬.
<marcolandia> disculpa, creo que eres Espejaime con otro nick.
<marcolandia> si lo eres dímelo, no me enojaré.
<marcolandia> mentira, me enojaré.
<mf-mac> confunde pero no ofendas
<mf-mac> aqui puedes preguntar abiertamente por mi si hay algun usuario al que ya ayudara en el pasado
<mf-mac> y como le fue con mi ayuda
<canihojr> yo puedo dar fé de ello, y entro por aqui cada año bisiesto nada más xD
<mf-mac> bueno mira alli tenes un testimonio
<mf-mac> de otro usuario
<marcolandia> canihojr, ¿Tu dices que mf-mac jamás cambia su nick a "espejaime"?
<mf-mac> si lo cambio, por mf-linux mf-mac. o mf-win
<mf-mac> depende del sistema operativo en el que este
<marcolandia> mf-GNU?
<marcolandia> mf-Unix.
<marcolandia> faltan varios.
<mf-mac> jajajajaja
<mf-mac> ok. pero siempre mf
<marcolandia> además podrías incluir las versiones de 64bits
<marcolandia> mf-linux64
<canihojr> mf-mac, aprovecho para preguntarte xD mac? o hackintosh?
<mf-mac> hackintosh
<mf-mac> ÑP
<mf-mac> :P
<mf-mac> no me llego el bolsillo para el mac de verdad
<mf-mac> jejejeje
<canihojr> mmmm y en hackintosh puedes desarrollar en xcode??
<mf-mac> claro
<canihojr> pues entonces, creo que ya tengo proyecto para hoy xD
<mf-mac> con un hackitosh puedes hacer lo mismo que con un mac real
<mf-mac> solo tienes que configurarlo como es
<mf-mac> y listo
<canihojr> solo me interesa el desarrollo, me daria igual que no escuchase musica/flash,...... xD
<mf-mac> ok pero igual siempre es bueno ponerlo a correr como Dios manda y no como Dios permite
<mf-mac> cualquier duda que tengas puedes preguntar libremente
<mf-mac> el conocimiento es de todos
<canihojr> buscando un canal concreto estoy xDD
<mf-mac> en español son malossssss
<canihojr> por no empañar este canal :P
<mf-mac> te voy a escribir por mp porq este es un canal de soporte
<mf-mac> para ubuntu
<mf-mac> y hay que respetar las reglas
<marcolandia> :).
<MrTulias> Buenas. ¿Cómo se cambia el comando que ejecuta un lanzador del panel de unity? (Si se puede)
<marcolandia> MrTulias, seguramente no es con rm.
<marcolandia> MrTulias, si alguien te dice que es con rm no le hagas caso.
<MrTulias> Ya, ya
<MrTulias> El lanzador no ejecuta el programa, tengo que arrancarlo desde terminal
<mf-mac> mrtulias
<mf-mac> explicate mejor
<MrTulias> Instalé un programa, lo ejecuté y mantuve en el lanzador el logo del programa (como hice con xchat). Si le doy al logo en el lanzador no arranca
<MrTulias> Para arrancarlo voy a la carpeta donde lo tengo instalado y ejecuto ./vrep.sh
<canihojr>  buuuuuuuuuuuuuuneas
<canihojr> preguntilla plymouth:
<canihojr> veo la animacion del plymouth al cerrarse el equipo, pero no la veo al iniciarse.... :/
<nmvs> AYUDAAAA
<nmvs> AYUDA NO PUEDO HACER CORRER LINEAGE 2 GRACIA
<mimecar> !detalles nmvs
<kubot> nmvs: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<nmvs> ALGUIEN QUE ME AYUDE
<nmvs> era para saber si em pueden ayudar
<nmvs> bueno ....
<mimecar> nmvs, deja de gritar en el irc, las mayúsculas no se usan
<nmvs> uuuh no sabia
<nmvs> (Y)
<mimecar> ¿cual es la duda concreta?
<nmvs> instale lineage 2
<nmvs> gracia
<nmvs> meidante wine
<nmvs> y tambien instale el server donde quiero jugar
<nmvs> que es el chile
<mimecar> ese juego está soportado en wine?
<nmvs> chileno
<nmvs> leei mucho foros y salia que si
<nmvs> a mucha gente le a corrido
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu y de wine tenían esos usuarios?
<nmvs> mmm..
<nmvs> distro ubuntu 12.04
<canihojr> nmvs, lineage 2 en Linux no funciona
<canihojr> hace tiempo si funcionaba, allá por C2
<nmvs> y el wine la mas actualizada
<alfonso> marcolandia: hace mucho tiempo yo tambien pague la novatada y un gili....... me la lio parda , menos mal que una buena persona experta me hizo las particiones por separado la "/" y la "home"y solo me cargue la particion "/" y volvi a reinstalar y todo volvio a su ser
<nmvs> mmm tambien encontre videos en youtube
<canihojr> cuando sacaron el parche antihack, se acabó :/
<nmvs> el gemeguard
<nmvs> ?
<canihojr> sips
<nmvs> mmm..
<canihojr> si han encontrado la forma de saltarse el gameguard, se podrá.....
<canihojr> ya te digo,que yo juge en su dia
<VeRo> Hola. Quisiera que me ayuden porque el cooler de mi notebook siempre está funcionando. La bateria no me dura mucho. Y sea cual sea la carga del cpu siempre está encendido.
<canihojr> hasta que sacaron el gameguard :(
<VeRo> Estuve leyendo y parece un problema generalizado
<canihojr> Vero, que tiempo tiene la bateria?
<alfonso> mf-mac: se ha ofrecido a ayudarte y te puede dejar el sistema listo para que los datos no los pierdas
<mimecar> VeRo, ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<VeRo> Menos de un año. Ubuntu 12.10
<nmvs> mmmm
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<VeRo> Si.
<canihojr> vero, de cuantas celdas es el portatil?
<alfonso> marcolandia: que quieras que te ayude o no es cosa tuya
<VeRo> Siempre actualizo.
<VeRo> 6 celdas.
<canihojr> y no te dura ni 1 hora en 1 año?
<nmvs> parece que no hay buenas espectativas por el l2
<VeRo> Les cuento que con windows esto no me pasa. Es para aclarar que la bateria dura bastante, 3 hs y media aprox..
<VeRo> A veces más.
<canihojr> nmvs, lo siento, ya te digo, que lo que yo probé poca cosa.... :/ tb he visto como tu varios por ubuntu 11.04 y tal.... pero hace tiempo que dejé L2 en C4, nose como andará ahora :P
<nmvs> lo raro es que me sale un mensaje y lo unico que no detecta es la tarje de video
<nmvs> mmm dale
<nmvs> gracias lo voy a decintalar
<canihojr> VeRo, eso ya si es mas normal... almenos asi descartamos fallo de que la bateria esté mal
<nmvs> desintalar
<canihojr> nmvs has probado con playonlinux?
<nmvs> la verdad es que no
<nmvs> pero no es casi lo mismo
<nmvs> que darle boton derecho
<nmvs> al exe.
<VeRo> Si por suerte la batería esta bien.
<nmvs> .exe
<nmvs> e istalar
<canihojr> mas o menos, pero playonlinux
<canihojr> crea configuraciones especificas para ciertos juegos sobre wine
<nmvs> mmm dale
<nmvs> voy a probar
<canihojr> seria cuestion de echar un ojo en la web de playonlinux si lo soporta o no ;)
<VeRo> A veces entro a youtube y el cooler empieza a funcionar a lo loco y la temperatura del core llega a los 60º.
<nmvs> dale
<nmvs> voy a averiguar
<nmvs> de hai te digo como me fue
<nmvs> ahi
<VeRo> canihojr: Qué me recomendas para saber qué pasa?
<mimecar> VeRo, busca tu modelo de ordenador + ubuntu
<canihojr> VeRo, como dice mimecar, puede ser mil cosas, que abria que ir mirando una a una, hardware incompatible, alguna version de algun paquete bug para ese hardware concreto, alguna mala configuracion por defecto,....
<canihojr> almenos, que la bateria está mal, queda descartado,
<canihojr> sabes si te pasa con otras distribuciones? solo con ubuntu? que version de ubuntu es?
<VeRo> Uso 12.10
<VeRo> No probé con otra distribución..
<canihojr> y el modelo de portatil? (aver si te encuentro algo concreto :))
<VeRo> Es una Positivo BGH A-460.
<VeRo> Bueno gracias =)
<VeRo> Como les dije uso Ubuntu 12.10 y KDE4
<mimecar> ubuntu 12.10 o kubuntu 12.10?
<marcolandia> jaja
<VeRo> Ubuntu.
<VeRo> Y como no me convencía gnome bajé kde.
<marcolandia> VeRo, ¿Y con cuál te quedaste?
<VeRo> marcolandia: kde
<marcolandia> VeRo, ¿KDE te convence?
<VeRo> marcolandia: Si, me gusta.
<marcolandia> VeRo, +1
<canihojr> VeRo, que grafica usa ese portatil?
<VeRo> marcolandia: Intel
<marcolandia> VeRo, ¿Inside?
<VeRo> canihojr: Intel
<VeRo> marcolandia: Core i3
<canihojr> mmmmmm VeRo en este hilo, hablan un poco de lo que parece el tema: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2012-October/032435.html
<canihojr> pero al no llevar el tuyo intel, desconozco si podria ser el mismo caso
<marcolandia> VeRo, ¿Intel Duo?
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, los logs estan en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu luego se migraran a la parte de logs (link)
<mimecar> SergioMeneses, ok, me lo apunto para publicarlo mañana
<VeRo> Mmmm.. Si porque mi note no tiene tarjeta gráfica..
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, kk
<VeRo> marcolandia: Intel Core i3
<VeRo> En este momento el cooler está funcionando y sólo estoy usando irssi y nada más..
<mimecar> VeRo, irsi y todo kde con efectos gráficos
<GridCube> como hago que un LD_PRELOAD carge automaticamente siempre
<canihojr> mimecar, pero tampoco seria para que le durase tan poco, no? :s (como hace años que no uso portatiles..........) xD
<mimecar> VeRo, en gnome te pasaba lo mismo?
<VeRo> mimecar: Obvio.. Pero eso justifica que el cooler esté permanentemente funcionando? La carga del cpu es de menos del 10%.
<VeRo> mimecar: No me hice esa pregunta.
<VeRo> mimecar: Es una posibilidad?
<mimecar> si tu tarjeta gráfica no tiene bien los drivers, si
<VeRo> Mmmm.. Debería verificar eso.
<VeRo> Primero voy a volver a gnome. A ver qué pasa.
<VeRo> Voy a hacer eso y luego comento mis resultados. Muchas gracias.
<julio21> hola alguien sabe como ocultar el panel superior de ubuntu 12.04
<Snooker> Ocultar ni idea, pero transparente si: http://www.linuxandlife.com/2012/05/ubuntu-panel-transparent.html
<Snooker> O isntalate cinnamon,
<Snooker> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable
<Snooker> sudo apt-get update
<Snooker> sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<mimecar> intentar no usar muchos repositorios ppa
<Snooker> Despues logout y en el login donde poner el password, justo a la derecha en la bolita haces click y eliges cinnamon
<julio21> quiero ocultarlo porque me estorba
<mimecar> julio21, primero tendrás que desactivar el menú
<Snooker> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/cinnamon-available-to-install-via-ppa.html
<Snooker> cinnamon es la hostia.
<mimecar> si lo quitas directamente tus aplicaciones se quedarán sin menú de comandos
<Snooker> es cierto lo que dice mimecar
<Carlitos__> hola a todos
<Carlitos__> alguien me  puede  ayudar a configurar  mi  serveidor correctamente
<mimecar> !alguien Carlitos__
<kubot> Carlitos__: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Carlitos__> si mimecar
<CanihoJR> !bp
<kubot> ¿Estas seguro de que tu pregunta nos permitirá ayudarte? Por favor lee http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/BuenasPreguntas para entender como hacer una "mejor" pregunta.
<CanihoJR> y por que bp? XD
<mimecar> Carlitos__, si no das detalles no tienes ayuda
<julio21> disculpen pero en unity no se puede configurar para ucultar el panel superior ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> julio21, https://www.google.es/search?q=unity+desactivar+menu+superior
<julio21> o alguien que me ayude
<mimecar> y https://www.google.es/search?q=unity+ocultar+barra+superior
<julio21> mimecar gracias
<Carlitos__> si lo  que  pasa  es que  estoy  probando  ideas
<Carlitos__> un  toke gracias
<MrTulias> ¿Qué debería modificar para que arranque un programa desde el panel de unity?
<mimecar> MrTulias, ya has probado lo típico? => http://www.google.es/search?q=añadir+aplicación+unity
<MrTulias> Arranqué el programa y en logo le puse que se mantuviera en el lanzador, pero después de cerrarlo no arranca
<facucampeon> holaaa
<MrTulias> mimecar, sólo consigo arrancarlo ejecutando ./vrep.sh estando en el directorio /home/misco/V-REP/V-REP_PRO_EDU_V3_0_1_64_Linux/
<mimecar> has leído lo que te he puesto?
<facucampeon> quiero dividir una particion de ubuntu
<mimecar> facucampeon, haz una copia de tus datos en un disco externo
<facucampeon> 391 gb tiene y quiero dejarlo en 100gb para ubuntu
<MrTulias> sí, pero no sé que comando pondría en exec si no consigo ejecutarlo con un sólo comando
<mimecar> ... la ruta y el comando
<MrTulias> cuando junto la ruta y el comando no me funciona
<mimecar> pon el texto que estas poniendo
<MrTulias> no sé en qué fallo
<MrTulias> /home/misco/V-REP/V-REP_PRO_EDU_V3_0_1_64_Linux/vrep.sh
<mimecar> esa es la ruta completa al archivo?
<MrTulias> sí
<mimecar> tiene permisos de ejecución?
<MrTulias> espera, lo miro
<facucampeon> 391 gb tiene la particion de ubuntu y quiero dejarlo en 100gb para ubuntu
<mimecar> facucampeon, por segunda vez, ya tienes una copia de todos los datos en un disco externo?
<facucampeon> no tengo datos en ubuntu
<mimecar> ni en windows?
<facucampeon> casi nada
<facucampeon> en windows si
<mimecar> pues ya sabes
<facucampeon> no pudo redimenzionar la particion de ubuntu?
<MrTulias> Por lo que veo no, sólo root (si no me equivoco -rwxrw-r--). Gracias mimecar, voy a ver como lo apaño.
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd y redimensiona
<mimecar> facucampeon, no me hago responsable de que pierdas datos
<mimecar> MrTulias, eso es por lanzarlo con sudo
<mimecar> no deberías tocar las particiones sin una copia de tus datos
<MrTulias> Si estoy en el directorio no lo lanzo con sudo, lo lanzo con ./vrep.sh
<mimecar> MrTulias, los permisos que has puesto, donde pone que es de root?
<MrTulias> ¿la x en el primer grupo de tres letras?
<mimecar> no
<facucampeon> ok. prefiero dejarlo asi. como hago para poder ver esa particion desde windows?
<mimecar> facucampeon, directamente no puedes, tendrás que instalar un programa extra
<facucampeon> como se llama el programa?
<facucampeon> no recuerdo
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=windows+leer+particion+ext4
<facucampeon> puede ser que cuando estan montadas las particiones ntfs haga ruido de escritura el disco duro
<mimecar> si no es un disco ssd, si
<facucampeon> es sata
<facucampeon> esto puede danar el hdd
<facucampeon> creo
<mimecar> los discos duros hacen ruido al funcionar
<facucampeon> ruido como si escribiera
<mimecar> es normal, si no te quedas tranquilo llevalo a la tienda
<MrTulias> mimecar, creo que soy el propietario (lo de los permisos ya he visto en qué me equivocaba, creo, tiene permisos de ejecución para el usuario). Después de los permisos se repite mi usuario dos veces...
<mimecar> pon la ruta completa en la consola, si está bien escrita tiene que funcionar
<facucampeon> gracias
<facucampeon> buenas tardes
<MrTulias> Por lo visto sólo se puede arrancar desde dentro de su carpeta con ./vrep.sh  (sale un mensaje que lo dice)
<MrTulias> Me pierdo. ¿Qué hace el ./ de delante del fichero?
<rommel_> Hola despues de tanto tiempo por aqui
<MrTulias> hola
<rommel_> tengo nuevamente una pc con ubuntu 10.04 como hacerle para eliminar las actualisaciones al inicio porq esta particionada con seven
<rommel_> hace mucho q no uso linux
<rommel_> pasa q me entra mas laburo como tecnico con windows
<rommel_> pero e ahora una pc q vendi hace mucho con ubuntu 10.04 y quiero recuperar las cosas q ke instale y particionar despues mi pb e instalarle los paquetes
<mimecar> rommel_, ¿qué entiendes por actualizaciones al inicio?
<mimecar> la 10.04 dejará de tener soporte en un par de meses
<rommel_> u deveras recien recuerdo
<rommel_> cuando se actualisa los kernel
<rommel_> mi pc arranca y me da a elegir si quiero iniciar con linux o windos
<mimecar> en dos meses te quedarás sin soporte
<rommel_> es en esa pantalla que esta rellena de lineas de kernels
<mimecar> edita grub2 y quita los kernels antiguos
<mimecar> o los desinstalas
<rommel_> mimecar y como debo hacer para pasar a otra distribucion que sea lts
<mimecar> haz un backup de los datos y actualiza a la 12.04
<rommel_> es esoq no recuerd porq la verdad como desia hantes e estado bastante desactualisado con ubuntu
<rommel_> y como se hace
<rommel_> actualizar obio
<rommel_> no tengo ya nada personal en esta particion dado q la vendi hace mas de un año
<rommel_> y la tengo hy por problemas en windos en la otra particion
<mimecar> tardarás menos con una instalación limpia
<rommel_> y ya q latengo quisiera copiar las cosas los paquetes q tengo instalados en ubuntu
<rommel_> y copiarlos a un disco estraible asi los instalo despues en mi otra pc
<mimecar> no te servirá de mucho copiar los debs de tu ubuntu 10.04
<rommel_> y que me sujieres q haga
<rommel_> porq esta pc ya no es mas mia
<rommel_> solo quisiera poder dejarla operativa y que linux siga en esta pc
<rommel_> entiendo por ahi no corren bien en 12.04
<rommel_> bueno entonces como hacerle para pasar de la 10.04 a 12.04
<rommel_> sudo apt-get upgrade puse esto para actualisar el sistema
<rommel_> q opinas
<mimecar> no te hará nada
<rommel_> entiendo dado q ya no habra mas soporte
<mimecar> update-manager -d
<rommel_> hay alguna manera de pasar sin tener q desitalar la 10.04
<mimecar> en Abril finaliza el soporte
<rommel_> 12.04 es lts?
<mimecar> si
<rommel_> tenes tiempo como para ayudarme a pasar de 10.04  a 12.04?
<mimecar> si ya tienes un backup de los datos ejecuta el comando con sudo
<rommel_> aver si hay algo para salvar
<rommel_> mimecar existe una manera de copiar todas las notas tomboy sin tener q abrirlas una por una
<rommel_> reinicie y me acaba de bajar a actualisacion a 12.04
<mimecar> copiando la carpeta de configuración de tomboy
<rommel_> pero esos datos se me borrar '
<mimecar> ?
<rommel_> me acaba de sali desactivado origenes de terseros
<Guest41658> huy, huy...
<mimecar> todos los repositorios de terceros se desactivan al actualizar
<rommel_> entiendo
<rommel_> cierro y vuelvo
<boottella> buenas tardes , quisiera consultarles como cargar ubuntu 12 en un usb para instalarlo en una  netbook
<mimecar> pasalo con unetbootin
<boottella> y eso que sería ?
<mimecar> un programa que tienes que usar para pasar la iso
<boottella> soy principiante y no se q aser
<mimecar> ¿qué sistema operativo estas usando ahora?
<boottella> windows7
<mimecar> entra en la página web de unetbootin y lo descargas
<mimecar> ejecutas el programa, seleccionas la iso de ubuntu y el USB
<mimecar> le tienes que dar espacio al pasarlo al usb si quieres que ubuntu guarde información
<boottella> tengo fotos en el usb se van aperder
<mimecar> si el usb es fat32 no, pero haz una copia de seguridad
<granjero> acabo de actualizar y la actualizacion me mato el wifi
<granjero> ubuntu 12.10 64
<granjero> dell inspiron 1440 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<boottella> nunca formatee el usb
<mimecar> granjero, ya has puesto las actualizaciones de la 12.10?
<mimecar> boottella, guarda una copia de las fotos
<granjero> instale de 0 hace dos semanas
<boottella> voy a guardar las fotos
<granjero> y hoy el gestor de actualizaciones me pidio de actualizar
<granjero> luego de reiniciar no mas wifi
<granjero> ni veo la intervaz con ifconfig
<granjero> ubuntu 12.10 no trae por defecto la herramienta para encontrar hardware adicional
<mimecar> la de drivers privativos?
<granjero> ajá
<mimecar> no está
<granjero> era lo que afirmaba en la oracion de más arriba
<granjero> =P
<granjero> la estoy instalando a ver si repara lo que rompió la actualización
<granjero> detectó la placa broadcom y esta descargando drivers
<granjero> listo\
 * xoan buenas
<klms> alguien a instalado el famoso watsapp en linux? saben si es posible y si da problemas?
<mimecar> klms, no puedes
<klms> porque motivo mimecar?
<mimecar> tendrías que tener una máquina virtual con Android
<mimecar> y suponer que lo puedes registrar con la máquina virtual
<klms> pero a eso me referia...es posible emular android verdad?
<mimecar> algo parecido
<mimecar> pero no darle un número de teléfono
<klms> no darle un numero?
<mimecar> whatsapp necesita un número de teléfono
<klms> se puede conseguir uno no?
<mimecar> no
<klms> he leido que en foun you si se puede
<mimecar> entonces busca información en ese foro
<mimecar> instala el sdk de android en ubuntu, crea una máquina virtual y haz pruebas
<klms> espera te enviare el link y me dices que opinas al respecto ok?
<mimecar> como no tiene relación con ubuntu, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<klms> ok me harias el favor de hecharle un vistazo a esto?
<klms> http://www.elandroidelibre.com/2011/10/tutorial-%C2%BFcomo-usar-whatsapp-desde-el-pc.html
<mimecar> pasa al otro canal
<boottella> mimecar, ya pase las fotos hay que formatiar el usb?
<mimecar> si no lo hace unetbootin, no
<boottella> voy a abrir el unetbootin
<boottella> es un programa para windows ?
<mimecar> funciona con varios sistemas operativos
<boottella> esta pc tiene puppy linux
<mimecar> no has dicho que estabas en windows?
<boottella> el tema es que aca vino un amigo para instalar ubuntu, nunca uso linux, el te escribía hace un rato
<boottella> yo uso puppy
<boottella> trajo la netbook
<boottella> con windows 7
<boottella> tendría que entrar desde windows para hacerlo ?
<mimecar> no se si tendrás una versión de unetbootin para puppy
<boottella> no hay problema, enchufamos la netbook al internet y vesmos desde windows
<boottella> desde donde puedo abrir el irc con win ?
<boottella> que es unetbootin, es para hacer booteable el usb ?
<boottella> porque hay programas en puppy que hacen eso
<mimecar> con unetbootin pasas la iso al usb y le das espacio de escritura
<mimecar> si usas otro programa no se si funcionará
<boottella> ahh, entonces voy por windows, pero decime como puedo abrir el chat
<boottella> asi te consulto cualquier cosa
<mimecar> entra en el webchat de freenode
<boottella> ok
<boottella> despues vuelvo
<boottella> amigos mimecar mestaba guiando con unetbootin me podrian decir cuanto espacio le tengo que asignare en un usb de 4G ?
<boottella> estoy tratando de instalar ubuntu en una netbook por primera vez , algun voluntario para guiar ? :)
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-10
<israel> hola
<israel> hola
<israel> ai alguien xd???
<nigrobyte> bbuenas
<geek_jose> hola buenas noches
<geek_jose> para que sirve el comando apt-get install asi solitp¡
<geek_jose> solito?
<PunkiD> HI ALL
<PunkiD> cuando inserto el diskette de win 95 no puedo instalar ubuntu
<PunkiD> como tengo que haceR?
<PunkiD> xD
<PunkiD> :(
<arielsanflo> saludos buen dia
<arielsanflo> necesito una ayuda por favor no me sale el cursor del mouse
<arielsanflo> desde hace algun tiempo no me sale el cursor
<yarinse_> hi, ayuda para montar al inicio del sistema particiones para todos los usuarios, como modifico fstab?
<yarinse_> tengo esto : helper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177
<autojav> hola, estoy intentado asignar en que un archivo sea abierto por un programa pero no lo consigo, podeis ayudarme?
<chilicuil> autojav: de que programa se trata? de que archivo se trata?, por que quieres abrir ese archivo con ese programa?
<autojav> es un .bluej y quiero que lo abra bluej
<autojav> es un ide de programacion en java
<autojav> en el netbook con lubuntu me permite, pero en ubuntu solo me deja los programas de una lista
<autojav> y en esa lista no esta el programa que deseo
<chilicuil> autojav: oh, ya entiendo, crei que hablabas de abrir un archivo para lectura|escritura.., generalmente en ese tipo de dialogos, puedes agregar programas, por ejemplo en mi pcmanfm (gestor de archivos), esta la opcion 'abrir con'.., no esta una opcion parecida?, si no tienes esa opcion, sugiero que revises en el directorio ~/.local/share/applications/ por un archivo default.list o mimeapps.list.., por ejemplo si deseas abrir pdfs con zathura
<chilicuil> en tu caso, desconozco cual es el tipo mime de bluej, pero ya que en tu netbook con lubuntu lo hace correctamente, empezaria viendo como se define ahi
<autojav> en las ultimas versiones de nautilus quitaron el abrir con, solo los de la lista. pues ahora lo compruebo con el netbook y te digo
<chilicuil> vaya, se han ido al minimalismo extremo
<autojav> tambien me ocurre otra cosa extraña
<autojav> en ese ide no me funciona el ctrl + z en ubuntu
<autojav> y en lubuntu si
<chilicuil> autojav: estas usando unity verdad?, si es asi.., sugiero que revises en los atajos de teclado, tal vez esta asociada a otra acción, cuando presionas atajos de teclado primero deben ser descartados por tu manejador de ventanas.., si no existe una accion pasa a la aplicacion que tienen el foco y si en esa aplicacion tienes otra aplicacion, finalmente llega a esa.., por ejemplo, cuando corres vim dentro de screen en gnome-terminal en Gnome, 
<BlammO> hola
 * xoan buenas
<kurama10> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLVga1hoMJc
<Alejandro03> Hola
<Alejandro03> Buenas noches
<israel> hola
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-11
<LABcrab> Hola! Como se dice "llamar" al prefirite, 3e persona?
<Abr1l> hoolas .)
<LABcrab> Hola.
<LABcrab> Esta un lugar muy tranquille.
<Abr1l> un escritorio que sea liviano y simpático
<LABcrab> Vista con vLite. Honestanmente, no toca a Ubuntu para gran tiempo.
<Abr1l> lool
<LABcrab> XP va a perder su soporto, y Vista ofrece un opción "Office 2010 Starter" gratis.
<LABcrab> Esta mas que suficiente para muchos que juran por Windows.  El ideal esta Ubuntu o similar, pero muchos dice no a este.
<LABcrab> Que gran silencio!
<buenaventura> !ot LABcrab
<kubot> LABcrab: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<LABcrab> Pero hablo un poco de ordenadores!
<Abr1l> buenaventura, me pudes sugrir algunos escritorios livianos y ameno a los usuarios?
<LABcrab> Abr1l, tu pregunta esta "Como tener ordenador con escritorio pequeno?"
<LABcrab> Como vLite, pero libre?
<Patero-ng> no me gustan los hombres con maquillaje
<Patero-ng> aunque sean como yo
<Abr1l> Patero-ng, ??
<LABcrab> No tengo maquillaje.
<Patero-ng> me gusta cantar pe on
<Abr1l> unity es una verdadera porqueríay tengo muchas quejas de los usuarios
<Patero-ng> como le que canta End of the world de Cold
<Patero-ng> me gusta el ubuntu 10.04 :) 2010 que buenos tiempos
<Abr1l> debo conservar el 12.04
<Patero-ng> tengo una pregunta sobre performance
<Abr1l> ttrato de venderle un producto que es extremadamente feo, pesado y poco intuitivo a los  suarios
<Patero-ng> desempeño
<LABcrab> Buenas noche!
<Patero-ng> bueno me gusta hitler pe ya
<deb> Patero-ng hitler me puede chupar mis guevos sabroso, el perdio!
<deb> ups no esta, bueno Pâtero-ng fuck you and fuckl your patero shit
 * xoan buenas
<nicknamer> hola
<nicknamer> alguien aquí usa irssi?
<successus> salud
<sergio_> #cullera
<nicknamer> hola
<NePtUnO> ¿Alguien sabe como puedo añadir Ubuntu a mi teléfono móvil? hay alguna ROM que se pueda añadir?
<mimecar> si no tienes un Nexus, no puedes
<NePtUnO> vaya... :-(
<NePtUnO> y tampoco se puede poner ninguna libre con linux aunque no sea ubuntu?
<vov_> NePtUnO, qué teléfono tienes?
<mimecar> NePtUnO, no
<NePtUnO> un trasto viejo
<NePtUnO> un Huawei 8650 y un HTC Wildfire
<vov_> Mmm difícil, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<vov_> Esos son los dispositivos que tienen un port de Ubuntu Touch
<NePtUnO> ok, gracias por la informacion
<vov_> NePtUnO, busca tu modelo de teléfono en XDA y mira qué rom puedes instalar.
<NePtUnO> solo encuentro roms con android pero no le sirve a partir de Android 4 porque tienen bugs, por eso intentaba buscar otra cosa
<mimecar> no tienes opciones
<NePtUnO> por lo menos ver las diferentes posibilidades que hay pero esto veo que no sirve para nada
<NePtUnO> tendré que buscar la manera para comprarme otro movil este ya ni sirve
<Xiguanda> wenas noches¡¡¡
<ubersaw> wenas (?
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-12
<idroj07> Hola buenas, he conectado mi portatil mediante un cable hdmi a una tv de lcd como segundo monitor, el problema que tengo es que en la tv aparecen los bordes cortados. Alguna solución?
<Harpagornis> dile a tu madre que no te deje usar tijeras
<Harpagornis> Te debería dejar configurar la resolución de cada pantalla por separado
<idroj07> Si ya... he probado varias pero todas me aparecen con los bordes cortados.. puede que metiendo algun comando de xrandr? no tengo ni idea de como va todo esto, aviso. XD darmelo todo mascadito..
<idroj07> si quieres te digo lo que me suelta el "xrandr --verbose"...
<ignacio> ayuda amigos
<ignacio> no puedo formatear una micro sd kingston
<ignacio> al parecer esta contra escritura y no puedo desblokearla quien me ayuda
<ignacio> ???
<ignacio> ayuda porfavor
<ignacio> ayuda
<ignacio> ???
<ignacio> ayuda
<ignacio> ayuda
<ignacio> pucha q fome nadie ayuda por estos tiempos
<cheady> buenas , alguno podria darme una manito con el siguiente error.                 Can't exec "libtoolize": No existe el archivo o el directorio at /usr/share/autoconf/Autom4te/FileUtils.pm line 345, <GEN7> line 5.
<ignacio> ayuda
<ignacio> como puedo formatear una memoria protegida contra escritura
<ignacio> ??
<vitimiti> ignacio, has intentado con sudo mkfs.vfat -I /dev/sdX?
<vitimiti> cheady, he encontrado esto, no sé si te valdrá: http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/108513/cant-exec-glibtoolize-no-such-file-or-directory
<ignacio> mkfs.vfat 3.0.16 (01 Mar 2013)
<ignacio> mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdb: Device or resource busy
<ignacio> eso sale
<ignacio> vitimiti
<vitimiti> antes desmóntalo
<vitimiti> ignacio, sudo umount /dev/sdb
<ignacio> ahora me dice no montado
<cheady> gracias , ya resolvi el problema
<cheady> era una libreria que faltaba
<vitimiti> ignacio, al formatear?
<vitimiti> cheady, ok
<ignacio> no
<ignacio> al desmontar
<vitimiti> ignacio, ahora que lo has desmontado es cuando puedes formatearlo
<ignacio> despues cuando trato de formatear
<ignacio> me sale
<ignacio> root@BajoMar:~# mkfs.vfat -I /dev/sdb
<ignacio> mkfs.vfat 3.0.16 (01 Mar 2013)
<ignacio> mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdb: Device or resource busy
<vitimiti> hum
<ignacio> mm
<vitimiti> haz un lsblk -l para comprobar que no tenga subparticiones
<ignacio> :(
<vitimiti> quizás sea eso
<ignacio> root@BajoMar:~#  lsblk -l
<vitimiti> vamos, que quizás debas hacer umount /dev/sdb1 y mkfs.vfat -I /dev/sdb1
<ignacio> NAME MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT
<ignacio> sda    8:0    0 465,8G  0 disk
<ignacio> sda1   8:1    0   476M  0 part [SWAP]
<ignacio> sda2   8:2    0     2M  0 part
<ignacio> sda3   8:3    0 465,3G  0 part /
<ignacio> sdb    8:16   1    59G  1 disk
<vitimiti> flood xD
<vitimiti> si vas a pegar mucho, usa pastebin mejor xD
<vitimiti> ignacio, después de ese sdb no hay un sdb1?
<ignacio> si
<ignacio> si hay
<vitimiti> y hay más que ese sdb1 (2/3)?
<ignacio> sdb y sdb1
<vitimiti> vale
<vitimiti> pues haz los comandos de antes sobre sdb1 y no sdb
<ignacio> como??
<ignacio> m
<vitimiti> sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mkvfs.vfat -I /dev/sdb1
<ignacio> me dice orden no encontrada
<ignacio> con la segunda
<vitimiti> porque es mkfs.vfat, me confundí
<ignacio> mkfs.vfat 3.0.16 (01 Mar 2013)
<ignacio> mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdb1: Read-only file system
<ignacio> eso me sale
<vitimiti> déjame buscar por ahí
<ignacio> k
<ignacio> ok
<ignacio> gracias
<vitimiti> ignacio, prueba a sacar y meter el pen
<vitimiti> y cuando lo metas en la terminal pon dmesg | grep -i panic
<vitimiti> y pon lo que te salga (si es mucho usa pastebin)
<ignacio> nada
<ignacio> no me devuelve nada
<vitimiti> vale
<vitimiti> tienes gparted instalado?
<ignacio> si
<vitimiti> intenta usarlo para el pen
<ignacio> no pude
<ignacio> me dice
<ignacio> q esta contra escritura
<ignacio> es una micro sd
<vitimiti> una mircro, es verdad
<vitimiti> has comprobado que el lock que tiene esté desactivado?
<vitimiti> como es pequeño puedes haberlo activado y no te deja hacer nada con ese lock
<ignacio> no tiene
<vitimiti> pues lo único que encuentro a parte
<vitimiti> es usar dosfsck /dev/sdb1
<vitimiti> o fsck /dev/sdb1 -t fat
<ignacio> dosfsck 3.0.16, 01 Mar 2013, FAT32, LFN
<ignacio> Logical sector size is zero.
<ignacio> eso me arroja con lo primero
<ignacio> ??
<vitimiti> está desmontado?
<vitimiti> (umount /dev/sdb1)
<ignacio> no se
<vitimiti> prueba a hacer el comando
<ignacio> lo hice
<vitimiti> para desmontarlo
<ignacio> no me dice nada
<vitimiti> vale
<vitimiti> se me ocurre, personalmente dos cosas
<ignacio> ahora hago el otro??
<vitimiti> sí, prueba
<ignacio> lo
<ignacio> mismo
<ignacio> sector
<vitimiti> vale
<ignacio> size is zero
<vitimiti> prueba a formatear (no vaya a ser)
<ignacio> como
<vitimiti> mkfs.vfat -I /dev/sdb1
<ignacio> mkfs.vfat 3.0.16 (01 Mar 2013)
<ignacio> mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdb1: Read-only file system
<vitimiti> Se me ocurre o ir a gparted y ahí intentar borrar particiones y hacer una nueva (empezar de cero) o formatear la tarjeta SD en windows (ha habido gente a quien se le ha solucionado así)
<ignacio> mm
<ignacio> pucha
<ignacio> no tengo win
<vitimiti> intenta lo de gparted
<vitimiti> en lugar de formatear, borrar particiones y hacer una nueva
<vitimiti> yo arreglé uno así, claro que pierdes todos los datos
<ignacio> No se puede escribir en /dev/sdb, porque está abierto para sólo lectura.
<ignacio> eso me sale con el gpart
<ignacio> me da igual perder los datos
<ignacio> si estan respaldados
<ignacio> el problema es que necesto formatear y no puedo
<vitimiti> al intentar borrar particiones te dice eso?
<ignacio> si
<vitimiti> Drives in Windows and Mac formats can become read-only to Linux if they are removed uncleanly (i.e unplugged or powered down without warning) from their respective native operating systems. If your drive is indeed in a Windows format (i.e. NTFS) plug it into to a Windows computer, open it up, then disconnect it cleanly (using the remove hardware function in Windows). Then try again in Ubuntu.
<vitimiti> parece que sólo queda windows xD
<ignacio> q??
<ignacio> q mierda
<ignacio> no quiero usar mas win
<vitimiti> si lo sacas mal de windows parece ser que puede quedar como read only para linux
<ignacio> pucha y no hay forma de arreglarlo desde aca
<ignacio> ?
<vitimiti> ignacio, prueba a sacarla y volver a meterla
<vitimiti> haz dmesg
<vitimiti> no
<vitimiti> dmesg | tail
<ignacio> bo tengo win
<vitimiti> y pon lo que salga en pastebin
<vitimiti> intenta ese dmesg | tail a meter la tarjeta
<ignacio> http://pastebin.com/FGCQiejk
<vitimiti> hiciste el dmesg justo después de meter la tarjeta?
<ignacio> http://pastebin.com/0cWLQPjj
<ignacio> ahora si
<ignacio> ??
<vitimiti> vale
<vitimiti> tiene protección contra escritura activada
<vitimiti> para desactivarla
<vitimiti> haz
<vitimiti> hdparm -r0 /dev/sdb
<ignacio> /dev/sdb:
<ignacio>  setting readonly to 0 (off)
<ignacio>  readonly      =  0 (off)
<vitimiti> bien
<vitimiti> intenta formatearlo ahora: mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<ignacio> mkfs.vfat 3.0.16 (01 Mar 2013)
<ignacio> mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdb1 contains a mounted file system.
<ignacio> hay q desmontar??
<vitimiti> desmóntalo: umount /dev/sdb1
<vitimiti> y luego formatea
<ignacio> mkfs.vfat 3.0.16 (01 Mar 2013)
<ignacio> mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdb1: Read-only file system
<vitimiti> xD
<ignacio> q significa
<ignacio> ?
<vitimiti> prueba a sacarla, meterla y dmesg | tail
<vitimiti> y sube a paste el dmesg
<ignacio> http://pastebin.com/mBMBe79m
<vitimiti> estás seguro de que no tiene la palanquita esa que tienen las tarjetas sd para bloquearlas?
<ignacio> seguro
<vitimiti> haz hdparm -r0 /dev/sdb
<vitimiti> y luego lsblk -l | grep sdb
<vitimiti> y ponme la línea que corresponde a /dev/sdb del segundo comando
<ignacio> root@BajoMar:~# lsblk -l | grep sdb
<ignacio> sdb    8:16   1    59G  0 disk
<ignacio> sdb1   8:17   1    59G  1 part /media/ignacio/Kingston
<ignacio> eso salio
<vitimiti> vale, hay que cambiar los dos permisos
<vitimiti> haz hdparm -r0 /dev/sdb1
<vitimiti> umount /dev/sdb1
<vitimiti> mkfs.vfat -I /dev/sdb1
<ignacio> mkfs.vfat 3.0.16 (01 Mar 2013)
<ignacio> mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdb1: Read-only file system
<vitimiti> ugh
<vitimiti> sube a paste el lsblk -l, por favor
<ignacio> http://pastebin.com/X0VjvtZV
<vitimiti> pues se supone que tiene desactivado el RO (read only), está a 0
<ignacio> ya
<vitimiti> prueba a sacarlo y volverlo a meter
<ignacio> ya
<vitimiti> y luego umount /dev/sdb1 && mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<ignacio> mkfs.vfat 3.0.16 (01 Mar 2013)
<ignacio> mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdb1: Read-only file system
<vitimiti> pues a mí se me han agotado las ideas :/
<ignacio> pucha
<ignacio> gracias
<vitimiti> voy a ver si veo algo más por google
<ignacio> :(
<ignacio> como an dificil
<ignacio> tan dificil
<vitimiti> prueba
<vitimiti> a meter la tarjeta (dejar que se monte)
<vitimiti> y luego hacer como sudo: mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1
<vitimiti> ignacio, hecho?
<ignacio> estoy en eso
<vitimiti> vale
<vitimiti> pf, qué idiota soy: tiene que estar desmontado
<ignacio> root@BajoMar:~#  mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1
<ignacio> montar: no se puede remontar dispositivo de bloques /dev/sdb1 como sólo lectura, está protegido contra escritura
<vitimiti> uhm
<vitimiti> me mata
<vitimiti> xD
<vitimiti> prueba umount /dev/sdb1 && mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1
<vitimiti> y si eso no te deja ya sí que no sé
<ignacio> root@BajoMar:~#dice no mont  mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1
<ignacio> dice no montado
<ignacio> dice no montado
<vitimiti> mount -o rw /dev/sdb1 ?
<ignacio> root@BajoMar:~#  mount -o rw /dev/sdb1
<ignacio> mount: no se puede encontrar /dev/sdb1 en /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<vitimiti> claro
<vitimiti> no se me ocurren más cosas...
<ignacio> pucha
<ignacio> q mal
<ignacio> dificil
<ignacio> parece
<vitimiti> o sea, ya usamos hdparam, pero no deja usar el remount
<vitimiti> si pones 4 líneas tan seguidas te silencia el bot
<vitimiti> no se me ocurren más cosas y son casi las 5am
<vitimiti> voy a dormir, siento no haber sido de más ayuda :|
<ignacio> gravcias
<Axolotl> hola
<Axolotl> instale ubuntu server
<Axolotl> cuando lo instalé usó DHCP
<Axolotl> quiero ponerle ip fija
<Axolotl> y no levantya el eth0
<Axolotl> aca se ve como esta configurado
<Axolotl> http://f.666kb.com/i/clrrhh1pscvwo07ju.gif
<Axolotl> le saque hotplug a ver que pasa
<Axolotl> :(
<Axolotl> alguien me ayuda porfa
<Axolotl> ?
<Neizan> alguien sabe alguna forma de hacer que salga una ventana grafica con un mensaje a cierta hora del dia?
<amundsen> buenas
<amundsen> necesito consejo sobre vpn
<amundsen> alguien controla un poco del asunto ?
<ivedci89> hola, no tengo windows, pero a veces, llevo mi pendriver a imprimir a algún kiosco o imprenta, que siempre usan windows, parece que muchas carpetas de mi pendriver han sido ocultados desde esos windows (tal vez un virus de ellos), hay manera de que yo desoculte esas carpetas desde mi unico sistema? ubuntu 1310
<ivedci89> pregunto aca porque no encuentro algo asi en google
<elcapo> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/adobe-flashplugin_10.2.p2.092710-1_i386.deb: el subproceso script pre-removal nuevo devolvió el código de salida de error 2
<elcapo> tengo problemas para remover el flash plugin tanto desde synaptic como desde consola, no me permite actualizar el sistema ni ver videos en youtube entre otros
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da al quitarlo?
<elcapo> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/adobe-flashplugin_10.2.p2.092710-1_i386.deb: el subproceso script pre-removal nuevo devolvió el código de salida de error 2
<elcapo> E: adobe-flashplugin: El paquete está en un estado muy malo e inconsistente - debe reinstalarlo  antes de intentar desinstalarlo.
<mimecar> reinstala el paquete
<elcapo> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/adobe-flashplugin_10.2.p2.092710-1_i386.deb: el subproceso script pre-removal nuevo devolvió el código de salida de error 2
<mimecar> ¿lo estas reinstalando?
<elcapo> ya lo hice lo hago de nuevo ahora
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo haces?
<elcapo> synaptic
<mimecar> reinstala usando la consola
<elcapo> gestor de paquetes isnaptic
<elcapo> desde la consola tampoco lo permite, pero dime que tengo que ingresar en consola y lo hago
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install --reinstall adobe-flashplugin
<elcapo> voy en esa
<elcapo> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete adobe-flashpugin
<mimecar> adobe-flashplugin
<elcapo> ok
<arielsanflo> hola
<arielsanflo> buen dia
<elcapo> hola
<elcapo> /var/cache/apt/archives/adobe-flashplugin_10.2.p2.092710-1_i386.deb
<elcapo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<arielsanflo> mi erro es el siguiente tengo gnome-shell en ubuntu 14.04 y al actualizar ya no me funciona bien cuando quiero ver las aplicaciones
<mimecar> arielsanflo, estas usando una versión sin soporte
<arielsanflo> si
<mimecar> elcapo, sudo apt-get cleann all
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> y pon de nuevo el comando reinstall
<arielsanflo> saludos mimecar
<arielsanflo> como siempre ayudando gracias
<mimecar> para que te pones la 14.04?
<elcapo> clean all ?
<mimecar> con una n (sobra una)
<elcapo> lol
<arielsanflo> ahora no se como volver a la 13.10
<mimecar> arielsanflo, formateando
<arielsanflo> tendre que formatearlo
<arielsanflo> chu
<arielsanflo> que problema
<arielsanflo> ya tenia bien cuadrado ese 14.04
<arielsanflo> #ubuntu+1
<elcapo> imposible
<mimecar> imposible ?
<elcapo> si imposible
<mimecar> ¿qué es imposible?
<elcapo> clean all , no me permite ingresar la contraseña de rood
<mimecar> sudo apt-get clean all?
<elcapo> si
<mimecar> te tiene que pedir la contraseña si no has usado sudo antes
<elcapo> es lo que me dijiste que haga o es un haker
<mimecar> haker?
<elcapo> se la doy pero no la acepta
<mimecar> esa opción de apt-get limpia los repositorios locales
<elcapo> voy de nuevo
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<elcapo> no uso ubuntu pero de debian me mandaron aqui, CrunchBang es my distro
<mimecar> esas cosas las tienes que decir antes
<elcapo> perdon
<mimecar> con ese comando te tiene que ir en Ubuntu, si la distro que usas no lo acepta no lo se
<elcapo> bueno, no te preocupes y gracias, y ademas si estoy hakeado
<novato> se puede generar algun tipo de problema en ubuntu.....
<mimecar> por qué tienes que estar hackeado?
<novato> a l momento de conectar el cable utp  de un access point....
<elcapo> quien lo sabe
<novato> ya lo instale ubuntu en tres pC
<novato> y me sle lo mismo no se puede conectar...
<mimecar> novato, si usas un cable de red y lo conectas a un router tiene que funcionar
<elcapo> preguntale a google
<elcapo> lo mas raro es que uso chromium que no requiere el plugin instalado que es de firefox
<novato> mimecar mira..... tengo un modem infinitum mexico.... el cual ofrece wifi....
<mimecar> elcapo, si que lo necesita
<mimecar> chromium usa el plugin de firefox
<novato> como... esta retirado.. donde tengo la compu no llega la señal.... lo que hice compre un acces point y lo configure como modo cliente... y recibe dicha señal... y directamente lo conecto a mi pc en ubuntu
<elcapo> el problema lo tengo hace aprox. 50 dias desde que me conecte con el maldito mundo bitcoin que esta lleno de bugs
<novato> y no lo detecta... aparece conectando... y al rato se desconecta....
<mimecar> novato, no estará bien configurado el punto wifi
<mimecar> elcapo, las cosas no se rompen solas
<novato> ammm.... no ya que tengo windows y si tengo acceso a internet...
<novato> tengo windows y ubuntu  en la misma compu
<mimecar> entonces tiene que funcionar
<mimecar> usas dhcp o ip estática?
<elcapo> te veo otro dia minecar ahora me voy a jugar a cex.io , gracias de nuevo
<novato> ammm pues en el router lo configure de modo dinamica
<mimecar> ubuntu usa dhcp
<novato> sera ese el problema
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<novato> sinceramente me urge tener acceso a internet.... pero desde ubuntu... se me hace mas rapido...
<novato> que me aconsejas ?
<mimecar> tal como lo tienes configurado tiene que ir
<mimecar> haz un ping a Google
<novato> no tiene nada de comunicacion de datos....
<novato> se desconecta automaticamente  la conexcion a internet..
<mimecar> haz un ping a 8.8.8.8
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu has puesto?
<novato> 13.10
<mimecar> no tiene sentido que se desconecte tu conexión
<novato> sera al gun drive de tarjeta de red ? pero se me hace raro en 3 pc pase lo mismo...
<mimecar> el elemento diferente es el router
<novato> ammm.... no tendras un tutorial al respecto... creeme he buscado y nada....
<novato> como configurarlo para tener acceso mediante access point
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> para el ordenador, sólo ve una conexión Ethernet con un router
<novato> ammm que raro :(
<novato> incluso tiempo a traz..... instale debian en un ordenador y de la misma forma no se puedo instalar  el escritorio porque no tiene acceso a internet... y fue con este mimo  access point
<mimecar> lo más probable es que falle el router que usas
<novato> ammm pero porque si tengo acceso a internet en windows....
<novato> y funciona bien...  solo que no me gusta... y estoy tratando en tener acceso en ubuntu,...
<novato> como puedo saber si es el driver ?
<mimecar> los 3 ordenadores tienen la misma tarjeta de red?
<novato> ammm creo que si.. no estoy seguro... no re cuerdo cual es pero
<novato> es envidia
<novato> o algo asi ?
<mimecar> nvidia es la tarjeta gráfica
<mimecar> no la de red
<novato> deja buscar la pregunta que realize en foro ubuntu es
<novato> mimecar esta pregunta la realice hace 2 semanas  http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/182991#.UvutJvuvhBM
<mimecar> no puedes compilar un driver sin instalar varias cosas
<novato> crees que sea el drive...
<mimecar> dudo que en 3 ordenadores diferentes sea el driver
<mimecar> conecta por wifi, actualiza el sistema y pon los paquetes de compilación
<novato> de hecho...  las pc no tiene tarjeta de inalambrica...
<novato> configure  access point para repetir la wifi...
<mimecar> el router no tiene una toma de red?
<novato> como toma de RED..
<mimecar> para conectar el cable ethernet
<novato> si... mira  el router recibe la señal. en tonces tiene un clabe UTP el cual conecto a la pc para acceso de internet.. asi lo tnego en windows i si entra a internet...
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> en el router wifi inicial puedes conectar el cable ethernet sí o no
<novato> No... dejame checar eso... no he intentado..
<novato> aunque lo dudo... porque me he conectado con otro modem...  y pasa lo mismo...
<mimecar> la conexión lo necesitas para instalar cosas y poner actualizaciones
<mimecar> si no lo quieres comprobar dilo y sigo con otras cosas
<novato> Mira orita estoy en el trabajo... tratare de conectarme mas tardes y trabajar desde ubuntu... pero ya me distes una idea
<novato> de como realizar las cosas...
<mimecar> ¿no estabas en el ordenador que tiene el problema?
<mimecar> o cerca?
<novato> No estoy en otra computadora...    cerca...  dejame ver si son el mismo tipo de tarjeta...  y si funciona directamente desde el modem wifi principal.. para hacer mas facil la solucion del problema
<novato> sale
<fosco_> buenas
<mimecar> hola fosco_
<fosco_> que tal todo por aqui, veo que bastante tranquilo como de costumbre :)
<mimecar> no ha cambiado mucho la verdad
<novato> mimecar te confirmo tiene la misma tarjeta de red
<mimecar> los tres?
<novato> creo que si es la terjeta de red los drivers que opinas....
<novato> si
<mimecar> el router permite conectar el cable ethernet?
<novato> si, pues cuando lo conecto a la pc, si se conecta.. lo detecta... pero el detalle es que en ese mismo ratito se desconecta...
<mimecar> si te pasa lo mismo busca una tarjeta wifi y usala para instalar las cosas que necesitas
<novato> Mira como a las 12:00 me conectare mediante wifi... en lacompu... espero este para que me ayudes..
<novato> mimecar buenas tardes  estoy conectado a ubuntu desde tlwn722n inalambrico ...
<novato> No se si estas ocupado para que me ayudaras con el problema...
<mimecar> ya has conectado ese equipo a la red Wifi?
<novato> No... conecte una usb tplink tlwn722n tiene poca señal y debil pero estoy conectado a internet...
<novato> pero el problema sige con el access point tlwa5110g
<mimecar> conecta por Wifi y actualiza el sistema
<novato> ok  actualizando  ... desde actualizacion de software ..
<novato> 100 mb por descarga no se cuanto tarde pero cuando termine te aviso amigo ...
<Cumaxo> hola
<Cumaxo> tengo un MSI GE60 20E , con windows 8 y quiero instalar Linux , peor no me deja
<Cumaxo> me aparece la blackscreen y no puedo hacer nada . Solo me deja Linux Deepin . No puedo ni linux mint , ni ubuntu ni ninguna otra distro
<mimecar> ¿has desactivado secure boot antes de poner Ubuntu?
<novato> Ammm que No...
<Cumaxo> si
<Cumaxo> hice de todo , se que no soy el unico al que le pasa , pero no encuentro mucho mas en google
<Cumaxo> secure boot , fast boot , y demas deshabilitado ,pero nada. Cuando le doy en el grub a Intstalar Ubuntu o default , me lleva a una pantalla en negro y nada pasa
<mimecar> el live cd te funciona bien?
<Cumaxo> me pasa con Linux Mint , Ubuntu , Open suse , Debian... pero no me pasa con Linux Deepin , me deja instalarla directamente .... pero no quiero esta distro ya que esta en Ingles
<Cumaxo> siempre lo hago con USB booteable
<kurama10> selecciona el modo de arranque personalizado cuando arranque tu maquina y selecciona el de cdrom eso me pasa mi con una hp no entra al boot directo tengo que ir a arranque de cd/dvd y ya me manda el boot
<Cumaxo> solo me dejaria desde cd entonces_
<Cumaxo> esque la ditro de Linux Deepin me deja mediante USB...
<kurama10> nop ..lo que pasa no se que hay que aun que desabilites el fastboot y demas en algunas placs no jala bien el grub ..
<kurama10> yo tengo mint en mi lap hp g4
<Cumaxo> ya veo , me resulta imposible . Aver si me indicais que hacer
<Cumaxo> tengo windows 8 en legacy mode
<Cumaxo> pero no se si volver a instalarlo en UEFI y si me va a dejar despues instalar Linux con el UEFI...
<kurama10> me pasaba lo mismo pero descubri que cuando te vas al arranque personalizado y le daba al cdron/dvd me aparecia el grub , cabe mencionar que no tengo ni un disco puesto
<novato_> mimecar listo ya quedo actualizado el sistema ubuntu
<kurama10> esta raro
<mimecar> novato, reinicia el equipo y comprueba si funciona la tarjeta de red
<Cumaxo> pero entonces debo quemar la imagen en un cd e instalar desde ahi?? desactivando el fast boot?? y el secure boot? esque cuando desactivo el secure boot , no me deja volver a desactivarlo cuando reinicio , tengo que volver a cargar los parametros de fabrica para volver a deshabilitarlos
<novato> Negativo mimecar
<novato> doy ping al 8.8.8.8 y me aparece este mensaje $ ping 8.8.8.8 connect: Network is unreachable
<mimecar> entonces instala las herramientas de compilación, el código del kernel y compila el driver de tu tarjeta de red
<Cumaxo> podeis explicarme tambien que debo hacer para tener mas facilidad al instalarlo?? tengo windows en Legacy mode , debo ponerlo en UEFI ??
<novato> amm mimecar disculpa mi ingnoracia sudo aptitude install build-essential es correcto para  instalar las herramientas de compilacion..
<mimecar> para el compilador y lo básico sí
<novato> amm quedo instalado build-essential
<Cumaxo> nada?
<novato> pero tengo que insstalar el codigo del kernel ? no entiendo
<mimecar> el driver que te has bajado te dirá lo que necesitas instalar
<mimecar> Cumaxo, el live cd te funciona y cuando instalas se bloquea?
<Cumaxo> no , lo que me pasa es que creo un live USB con Linux Mint o Ubuntu  , me pasa con casi cualquier distro. Una vez arranco con el USB , me sale el grub de unetbootin (el que dice default , start Linux Mint o Ubuntu , etc) , y cuando le doy , no me hace nada , me lleva a una pantalla en negro y ya esta
<mimecar> por qué no pasas la ISO al USB con las herramientas de Ubuntu?
<Cumaxo> y en que cambiaria? si mas o menos es lo mismo ? la cosa es que con Linux Deepin no tengo problema , y no se si esque es mejor que tenga windows 8 en UEFI o en Legacy pra la instalacion
<mimecar> no es lo mismo
<mimecar> no conozco Linux Deepin
<Cumaxo> por eso mismo .. reinstalo windows 8 a UEFI ? o es mejor que lo tenga en Legacy?
<maca> Linux Deepin es chino
<Cumaxo> si , es muy guapo pero esta en ingles y no me convence
<maca> y no sé yo, al ser un país muy comunista...
<maca> Yo no tengo problema con el inglés
<Cumaxo> es con la unica distro por ahora que no me pasa... aunque cuando compre el pc pude instalar Linux mint ... pero despues ya no me dejo instalar ninguna otra distro . Sera por el tema de las particiones mbr o gpt ?
<mimecar> usa la herramienta de ubuntu para pasar la iso
<novato> :( tengo un grandisimo problema mimecar
<Cumaxo> unetbootin en Linux ?? hacerlo desde linux ?
<novato> aplico su - para entrar modo root
<mimecar> unetbootin no es la herramienta de ubuntu
<novato> :S
<Cumaxo> cual es la herrmienta de Ubuntu en este caso?
<novato> pero no me reconoce la contraseña
<maca> a ver, root, no significa realmente que use la contraseña que usas para entrar en tu sesión
<Cumaxo> podrias decirme mimecar o alguien si es mejor que tenga windows intalado en UEFI o Legacy  ?? no me aclaro con eso y es por si acaso , despues es ver lo demas
<mimecar> uefi te puede dar problemas, usa el modo legacy
<Cumaxo> lo dejo en legacy entonces?
<novato> mimecar checa esto http://pastebin.com/xs15pmND
<novato> sale lo mismo :(
<mimecar> has comprobaod si tienes que ejecutar el script como permisos de root?
<novato> amm pero es que mimecar  no se como ponerlo en root
<novato> :( la clavee la puse igual...
<mimecar> sudo -i
<mimecar> o sudo su
<novato> y no me la reconoce
<novato> si pero me pide la contraseña
<novato> ok con sudo -i si puede que raro :S
<mimecar> no estarías usando 'su' verdad?
<novato> si
<novato> :S
<mimecar> 'su' no funciona en Ubuntu
<Cumaxo> I have a GE60-20E. I specifically got an earlier model with Win7 on 1 TB  hard drive, so I did not need to figure out UEFI. I used nomodeset  after I got that black screen the first time I tried booting 64-bit  13.10 iso and that worked. I do not know if it was really needed or if I  just did not wait long enough when screen went black during hardware  detection, but I thought it might be needed with the dual Intel/Nvidia  graphi
<Cumaxo> After you install nvidia drivers, to use nvidia graphics put optirun before the command. Although some other things need to be done to run Steam Source games. 				
<Cumaxo> podeis explicarme eso del nomodeset ??
<novato> ok memicar  pero no puedo entrar al directorio ?
<mimecar> ya has comprobado que el programa de Ubuntu para pasar la ISO no funciona?
<novato> pongo cd o dir .. y no aparece nada
<Cumaxo> me dijeron eso
<Cumaxo> del nomodeset
<Cumaxo> pero no se si me dejara hacerlo puesto que cada vez que intento instalar , me da pantallazo en negro
<mimecar> nomodeset hace que el kernel utilice otros drivers para la pantalla
<Cumaxo> pues segun ellos eso es... pero no se si me dejara seleccionar eso . Ya te digo que es justo cuando le quiero dar a iniciar Linux o Default o algo ( el menu de unetbootin)
<novato> mimecar http://pastebin.com/nVCJbKvw
<novato> sale el mismo error :(
<mimecar> te has leído el archivo README que tienes en el código fuente?
<novato> mimecar tienes razon.... no es compatible con karnel 3.11.0-15-generic
<novato> se puede cambiar de karnel ?
<mimecar> ¿qué kernel necesita?
<novato> mimecar - kernel source tree (supported Linux kernel 2.6.x and 2.4.x) 	- For linux kernel 2.4.x, this driver supports linux kernel 2.4.20 and latter.
<mimecar> ese driver no te sirve
<novato> El problema es que no hay otro solo este en la pagina oficial
<novato> que me aconsejas ?
<mimecar> busca si la tarjeta de red puede usar otro driver
<novato> lo raro es que http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=7&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3
<novato> dice que si es compatible LINUX driver for kernel 3.x and 2.6.x and 2.4.x
<mimecar> el driver dice en el archivo README lo que tienes que tener instalado?
<novato> amm es algo fuerte para mi mimecar :(
<novato> mi capacidad no me lo permite entender xd
<mimecar> compilar un driver no es algo sencillo
<novato> hechale un vistaso http://pastebin.com/cbf7tzND  al readmmme
<mimecar> kernel source tree
<mimecar> tienes que instalar el código fuente del kernel
<novato> amen :S
<novato> una ultima pregunta mimecar ... como puedo saber si realmente falta el driver o NO ...
<novato> para meterme de fondo en esto y instalarlo  el drive
<mimecar> busca primero en google tu versión de ubuntu y el nombre de la tarjeta de red
<Xago> Mensaje de Ubuntu: Ya no se proporcionan actualizaciones de software para Ubuntu 13.04" Debo subir obligatoriamente a 13.10?
<mimecar> son 18 meses de soporte de la versioens normales
<mimecar> veo que la 13.04 caducó a finales de Enero
<mimecar> es raro que la 12.10 tenga soporte y la 13.04 no
<mimecar> han pasado a 9 meses...
<Xago> o sea, estoy quedando obsoleto? :o
<mimecar> o que Ubuntu hace algunas cosas poco lógicas
<Xago> mmmmm
<Xago> se habrán equivocado en la definición
<Xago> ??
<mimecar> no,
<Xago> será conveniente pasarme a la 13.10?
<mimecar> es tu única opción
<Xago> diablos!
<Xago> cuál estás usando?
<mimecar> yo?
<Xago> sip
<mimecar> ubuntu server virtualizado
<mimecar> pero de normal no uso ubuntu
<Xago> qué usas?
<Xago> Windows? :o
<chilicuil> a partir de ubuntu 13.04 se cambio a un ciclo parecido al de debian, todas las versiones subsecuentes tendran soporte de 9 meses, a excepcion que tienen soporte en escritorio | servidor de 5 años
<chilicuil> a excepcion de las LTS*
<chilicuil> y esas se liberan cada 2 años
<chilicuil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Xago> gracias chilicuil
<mimecar> Xago, Fedora y Windows
<Guest5430> Hola alguien me puede ayudar a poder usar el lector de tarjetas en ubuntu 12.04
<Guest5430> Hola alguien me puede ayudar a poder usar el lector de tarjetas en ubuntu 12.04
<dabor> Guest5430, insertando la SD ya deberia funcionar
<Guest5430> Dabor si la inserto antes de encender el ordenador se queda en la pantalla de inicio de ACER, antes de entrar al grub y eso si la conecto despues no me aparece la unidad de la terjeta en ningúnsitio
<mimecar> Guest5430, has buscado si tu portatil tiene alguna incompatiblidad con Ubuntu?
<Guest5430> no he publicado que el pc con ubuntu 12
<Guest5430> 12.04 no funciona el lector de tarjetas
<Guest5430> recapitulando, que no se como poder usar la tarjeta SD en el PC con ubuntu 12.04 y que si inserto la tarjeta SD antes de encender el ordenador se bloquea en la pantalla de acer de inicio antes de elegir el SO que quiero usar y todo eso... y si la pongo despues se encuentro dónde está la carpeta de la "unidad" de la tarjeta SD
<mimecar> lo más rápido es que busques si tiene alguna incompatibilidad
<mimecar> porque más usuarios tendrán el problema
<Guest5430> mimecar ¿qué es eso de buscar alguna incompatibilidad?
<mimecar> modelo de portátil + ubuntu 12.04
<Guest5430> mimecar no es un portatil es un PC
<mimecar> un PC clónico?
<Guest5430> mimecar, clónico no
<mimecar> si es de marca, lo mismo => modelo + ubuntu 12.04
<Guest5430> mimecar ¿pero es incompatibilidad en dónde la busco?
<mimecar> si haces la búsqueda que te digo y el fallo de la SD es conocido
<mimecar> dirán como arreglarlo
<Guest5430> ¿dónde hago la búsqueda, en google?
<mimecar> sí
<Guest5430> mimecar ok grax
<Guest5430> Bueno volviendo al tema de la tarjeta la verdad es que ya había foreado por ahí y lo que he leido que es editar el archico /etc/default/grub, no me funciónó
<n-iCe> Alguna idea por favor? common.mak:85: *** Cannot find development files for any supported version of libnl. install either libnl1 or libnl3..  Stop. obviamente ya instale todos los libnl#-dev posibles
<n-iCe> Y aún no se quita al hacer make
<zerick> estás compilando aicrack? xD
<n-iCe> sí
<n-iCe> Primera vez que me pasa en Ubuntu
<n-iCe> Ni sé por qué instalé
<n-iCe> Simplemente no encuentro la razón
<n-iCe> zerick: ni idea vea
<zerick> si instalaste todas las libs necesarias, pues supong que el ldconfig no hizo todo su trabajo
<zerick> es decir, puede que no este encontrando la ruta de dichas lbrerías porque o no las tiene o tiene otras que no son las correctas
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-13
<cumaxo> hola , alguien me ayudaria a instalar los drivers de nvidia y lo de optimus?? soy un poco novato y no me atrevo
<novato> quien me puede ayudar en la compilacion de un driver ?
<talo> nas
<dumies_freelanc> buenos dias usando samba tengo un desktop de mi red que siempre me dice no se pudo montar el lugar.. ya creo que es problemas de permisos pero les consulto como solucionarlo
<xxavi> hola
<xxavi> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar la wi-fi ?
<moises> hola a todos
<noseasasi> buenas
<erAbuelo> eeeeeo!
<noseasasi> :-P
<erAbuelo> :)
 * xoan buenas
<moises> hola xoan
<akire> buenass
<server_> buenas
<n-iCe> Hola, por fin me decidí y me cambié a Ubuntu.
<n-iCe> Deberé de acostumbrarme a Unity, una duda, después de instalar Ubuntu, hay algunos efectos, animaciones o algo que pueda deshabilitar y hacer todo el OS más veloz? gracias.
<agustin1> buenas noches
<kal> hola, alguien sabe como solucionar el problema de las tarjeta micro (no graba mas de 4bg) Puedo particionarla para varios formatos (fat32 y ntf)Para que pueda leer los dispositivos que al parecer solo leen fat32
<kal> hay algun pastebin.imagen ?
<kal> http://picpaste.com/pics/Captura_de_pantalla_de_2014-02-14_00_19_49-wUVSTUDb.1392333678.png
<zerick> kal, ese no es un problema ese Filesystem no soporta archivos mayores a 4GB
<zerick> * no es problema de la tarjeta micro
<kal> zerick: si tienes razon, no es proble a de la micro. La pregunta es si puedo particionar sin que trastorne en los dispositivos que lo usan como la nikon
<kal> lo seguira leyendo la particion en fat32
<zerick> no estoy seguro ..
<kal> es saber si alguien a tenido la experiencia de particionar la micro para que puedan caber mas de 4gb
<zerick> sé que hay FS para estar tarjetas
<zerick> pero no sé si es que FAT32 es usado en tu ejempl de Nikon
<zerick> es tema el FS, FAT32 solo puede soportar hasta 4GB, por ejemplo ext4 resiste hasta 16TB
<zerick> y así
<zerick> hay limitaciones y sus cosas, pero recuerdo esta JHFS un filesystem para tarjetas SD
<zerick> bueno, tanto cosa, porque no partes el archivo (?) en cuestión que pesa más de 4GB
<kal> pero esta soportado JHFS en gparted?
<zerick> no
<zerick> o no lo sé
<zerick> google is your friend :)
<kal> ok
<zerick> hay más sistemas de archivos
<zerick> deben haber unos 6
<kal> sip, la nikon solo lee fat32 merda...
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-14
<xxavi> hola
<xxavi> al poner 'passwd' cojo el siguiente error: "passwd: Authentication token manipulation error" alguien me puede ayudar ?
<sv503> hola, necesito ayuda
<sv503> o mas bien es una pregunta
<sv503> instale ubuntu 11.04
<sv503> y con la consola le di para q actualiza a 11.10
<Xago> tengo un pequeno inconveniente...estaba actualizando de 13.04 a 13.10....se me trabo' y reinicie' ...al intentar entrar, se pierde la grafica
<sv503> al hacer esta actualizacion estara full ?
<Xago> solo veo GUI hasta el ingreso, meto la clave y quedo viendo solo el mouse
<Xago> como se puede recuperar esta grafica?
<sv503> |-.-| zzzZZZZZZ
<Yukiteru> hiiii!!
<sv503> alguien....porfa...ayuda
<Yukiteru> ayuda
<sv503> nadie ayuda
<Xago> hola
<Xago> como reparo mi perfil?
<Xago> cómo me cambio a root?
<Xago> parece que están todos durmiendo :P
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<ChatSara> hola
<alumno> eeaa
<ChatSara> rrr
<ChatSara> hola joni
<alumno> olaaaaaa
<alumno> 88
<ChatSara> 55
 * xoan buenas
<noseasasi> holas
<starky> alguien sabe por que el driver libre amd no reconoce mas de 256 MB de ram en las graficas?
<starky> http://pastebin.com/vzb2WzDC
<vorticesoft> hola a todos
<Xiguanda> ahora vuelvo xP
<z4sk4> buenas
<GridCube> y santas
<z4sk4> alguien sabe redirecionar en el apache un subdominio a una IP:puerto?
<z4sk4> ip externa
<GridCube> yo no
<deb>  <VirtualHost *:80>
<deb>        ServerName leprechuan.net
<deb>        ServerAlias *.leprechuan.net *.leprechuan.net
<deb>        Redirect permanent / http://leprechuan.net/
<deb>     </VirtualHost>
<deb> z4sk4, ese es un ejemplo
<mimecar> deb, usa pastebin
<deb> z4sk4,eso lo pones en tus .conf de apache, si no lo entiendes me dices
<deb> mimecar, si, se me paso
<z4sk4> gracias deb, pruebo y te digo
<z4sk4> deb, la barra Redirect permanent /  que significa?
<z4sk4> por ahora no me tira
<deb> es una re-direccion permanente al documentroot o / del server , normalmente la http es conocido como www.foo.bar, etonces si tienes un alias en tus dns a www o CNAME es buena idea de redireccionarlo al / y a un http://www.foo.bar por la genmte en veses es floja y no lo escribe
<deb> z4sk4, por ejemplo seria algo asi: Redirect permanent / http://www.dominio.tdl/
<deb> z4sk4, si el usuario solo escribe dominio.tdl en el navegador el permanent redirect / se asegura que se va ir a www.servidor.tdl, tambien puedes usar en vez de / un /wordpress , etc para mandarlos a ese document
<z4sk4> deb, el roblema es k la web donde lso kiero mandar esta en otro server
<z4sk4> problema*
<deb> si, solo cambia el redirect a otro server
<z4sk4> y la barra?
<z4sk4> la quito?
<deb> no dejala
<z4sk4> pue sno me tira
<z4sk4> espera k te paso el pastebin
<deb> que dice?
<deb> ok
<z4sk4> deb, http://pastebin.com/HUNQ0Q3H
<z4sk4> el a2ensite y el reload no dicen nada
<deb> Redirect permanent /cibergame http://www.Mi-PAGINA.com:8101/
<z4sk4> a probandoo
<deb> service apache2 restart o como lo tengas, despues
<deb> para que lea su configuracion apache
<z4sk4> deb, nada sigue igual, me redireciona a la principal
<deb> reiniciaste apache?
<z4sk4> reload y restart
<z4sk4> si
<z4sk4> x si acaso hice los 2
<deb> z4sk4, pasame por privado el pastebin con los valores reales
<tharkun> z4sk4: porque habrías de redireccionar todo un dominio en http a otra ip en http porque no mejor arreglas el dns y el problema lo arreglas de raíz?
<miubuntu> hola
<miubuntu> hola
<z4sk4> tharkun, por que al dns que YO sepa, no le puedes marcar uan IP:Puerto
<miubuntu> tengo un problema con ubuntu
<tharkun> Cambias la ip completa del www.example.com
<miubuntu> resulta que ahora cuando quiero conectarme con wireles no me conecta.
<miubuntu> me pide otra vez la contraseña
<tharkun> Ahora si ese es el problema utiliza un reverse proxy como nginx de frontend o un haproxy ambos en los repositorios
<miubuntu> y no hay modo que conecta.
<mimecar> miubuntu, la red Wifi es tuya?
<tharkun> miubuntu: Como cortesía escribe ideas completas. Si das muchos <cr> se vuelve complicado leer.
<tharkun> miubuntu: Tienes forma de comprobar que la contraseña de la red es la correcta?
<miubuntu> si
<miubuntu> me conecte desde debian
<miubuntu> y mi hermana usa ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estas usando?
<miubuntu> 13.10 64bits
<mimecar> ¿cuando ha empezado el fallo?
<miubuntu> dese hoy
<miubuntu> desde hoy
<tharkun> miubuntu: usas debian? Conoces algo de cli?
<mimecar> borra la red Wifi que tienes configurada y ponla de nuevo
<miubuntu> ya lo hice borre todos.
<miubuntu> si conosco de cli.
<tharkun> z4sk4: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=redireccionar+dominio+apache+a+otra+ip
<tharkun> El segundo te dice exactamente como
<mimecar> tharkun, no pongas esas direcciones
<tharkun> mimecar: :(
<miubuntu> otra cosa que pasa si en canal de lawifi puse auto.
<tharkun> Lo siento es que pasando por google te lo explica en 2 segundos.
<tharkun> miubuntu: deja que networkmanager haga todo el trabajo. Si aún así falla entonces checa que esta haciendo con wifi. Necesitas saber primero los detalles de tu red (codificación dhcp canal etc)
<tharkun> En tu maquina debian lo puedes obtener todo con ip
<miubuntu> si
<z4sk4> tharkun, trankilo se buscar
<z4sk4> y si pregunto, es por que no me funciona
<tharkun> z4sk4: Yo cool :) estas utilizando apache para algo que no es la mejor herramienta. hay un canal #httpd pero es en inglés
<z4sk4> tharkun, si, eso me han recomendado httpd
<z4sk4> gracias
<guampa> z4sk4: eso en apache se hace con mod_rewrite
<z4sk4> guampa, lo he intentado con .htaccess i en sites-enabled
<z4sk4> y nada, me va a la web principal
<guampa> con rewrite?
<z4sk4> guampa, si
<z4sk4> el rewrite en el .htacces
<guampa> z4sk4: pasa x pastebin la config del vhost y el htaccess
<z4sk4> guampa, http://pastebin.com/zka0jz9J
<z4sk4> el 801 funciona x k ya tenemos otras subdominios funcionando, pero en local claro
<mimecar> tu servidor es exactamente igual a la máquina local?
<guampa> con esa config no tenes permitido el override de htaccess, probablemente usarlo
<guampa> *probablemente no puedas
<guampa> el redirect intenta hacerlo con mod rewrite, no con redirect
<guampa> algo como esto http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12715195/how-to-forward-a-subdomain-to-a-new-port-on-the-same-ip-address
<guampa> fijate la respuesta aceptada
<guampa> adapta esas reglas en el virtualhost en vez de lo del redirect, o habilita el override y ponelas en el htaccess
<z4sk4> guampa,  ya esta justo he actualizado una ultima prueba y derrepente ha ido
<z4sk4> muy raro
<guampa> ps mientras funcione ;)
<z4sk4> pero el puerto se ve, es lo k me moskea
<z4sk4> con lo k me has pasado en teoría oculta el puerto n?
<mimecar> el puerto te saldrá igual
<guampa> lo que dice mimecar
<z4sk4> asiq ue no tnego escapatoría
<guampa> de que?
<z4sk4> yo pensaba que si se podría ocultar
<guampa> queres ocultar que estas haciendo el redirect?
<mimecar> qué consigues ocultandolo?
<z4sk4> de que un subdominio sea IP:puerto sin que aparezca el puerto
<z4sk4> mimecar, que quede mas bonito
<mimecar> ...
<guampa> eso no es posible
<mimecar> déjalo en el 80
<z4sk4> digamos k no es viable
<z4sk4> ya que esta en una subred
<z4sk4> aparte de otros servers
<guampa> la unica manera es que lo dejes en el 80 si no queres ver el puerto, y si queres ocultar una redireccion de ese tipo lo tendras que ocultar con alguna aplicacion en el server, probablemente rompiendo todo
<z4sk4> y no le puedo poner el puerto 80, entraría en conflicto n?
<mimecar> entonces mostrarás el puerto
<mimecar> ya tienes alguna web que escuche en el 80?
<z4sk4> si
<guampa> todo = sesiones, cookies, ssl, REST etc
<mimecar> entonces no
<z4sk4> www.bugtraq-team.com
<z4sk4> y lo que estamos montando: cybergame.bugtraq-team.com
<z4sk4> pero esa makina la tenemos aislada
<guampa> la unica que se me ocurre es que uses un DNAT, con alguna regla extraña que te permita separar el trafico en el 80 del server legitimo, del server al que queres redireccionar
<guampa> tal vez algun match por dominio
<z4sk4> ahora ha dejado de ir, probe otra cosa lo dejo igual y mismo error k antes
<z4sk4> no lo entiendo
<z4sk4> guampa, investigaré a ver
<chapo> Buenas noches, alguien me podria comparti el uname -a en su cosola, es que ando corriendo debian y estoy haciendo un script quien me comparte su uname -a
<kurama10> chapo: que info necesitas sacar
<kurama10> ???
<chapo> es que le puse un uname -a | awk {'print $6}'
<chapo> quiero saber
<chapo> que es lo que da en ubuntu
<chapo> en kali, debian me da debian
<chapo> se que ubuntu es base debian pero quiero ver cual es el output de ubuntu en ese comando para poder seguir trabajando con mi script
<chapo> por eso acudi a ustedes que se que andan corriendo ubuntu en este preciso momento
<z4sk4> chapo, usa bugtraq, no kali
<z4sk4> tambien lo tienes en debian
<kurama10> necesitas saber que ditro es y que version ?
<deb> chapo, puedes mandar ese script por pastebin?
<kurama10> puedes usar lo siguiente cat /etc/issue
<kurama10> si quieres ver la version de debian cat /etc/debian_version
<kurama10> por que cada una de las distros las muestra diferente Linux kenshi 3.13.0-031300-generic #201401192235 SMP Mon Jan 20 03:36:48 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<plops> Chite!!
<cachencho> saludos, tengo problema con la actualizacion.  en la barra  aparece un circulo rojo con una linea blanca, si pulso ahi, dice/ error abriendo la cacha.
<cachencho> he tratado con apt-get pero tampoco me funciono
<cachencho> apt upg me da http://paste.ubuntu.com/6933171/
<cachencho> apt upd me da http://paste.ubuntu.com/6933195/
<plops> cachencho: ..mmm sip...
<plops> revisa... la lista y si tienes las key activas..
<cachencho> que lista? que key? como hago?
<chapo> etc/apt/sources.list
<cachencho> en controlodares adicionales me pone "se ha producido un error al buscar controladores"
<mimecar> cachencho, cambia el mirror
<plops> cachencho: si lo estas haciendo, por consola solo debes cambiar a quien esta apuntado
<plops> cachencho: cambiar el mirror
<cachencho> aparentemente era el mirror. hay que avisar a alguien o algo asi?
<mimecar> no
<cachencho> ok, gracias mil.
<DanteTamare-26a3> hooola
<DanteTamare-26a3> que hay mans
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-15
<Guest94785> buenas comunidad
<Guest94785> hace mucho tiempo que no entraba
<Guest94785> y veo qe ahora hay que autentificar el nick
<Guest94785> como es eso
<plops> Guest94785: ajam
<Guest94785> alguien puede darme una respuesta porfavor, quiero crear un nickname
<chelo703> ya entendi
<chelo703> te pone un nick por defecto, cuando el que tienes ya existe
<chelo703> gracias por la ayuda, esta comunidad sigue ten simpatica como siempre
<chelo703> el espiritu de Linux aqui se respira
<chelo703> je je je
<chelo703> apuesto que son  todos unus guru del sistema linux
<chelo703> que estan tan ocupados que no atienden a nuevos
<chelo703> mal mal mal , es no es el espiritu linux
<chelo703> me cambio a una irc latinoamericana mejor,  ud los españoles son unos creidos, europeos ladrones
<AKILES> QUE TAL XENTE BUENAS NOCHES. !
<GokuX> hi
<GokuX> Hola amigos
<GokuX> que hay de nuevo
<GokuX> chau
<AKILES> buenos días ubunteros
<YukiteruAmano> hola a todos
<cumaxo> hola , cuando formatee e hice una tabla de particiones nueva con Gparted , lo hice en msdos creo que era.... eso es MBR o GPT ?? com odeberia hacerlo para GPT?
<mimecar> si has usado Gparted no has usado la consola
<cumaxo> no es la consola
<cumaxo> lo hice en modo mdos o algo ais ponia
<mimecar> " lo hice en msdos"
<mimecar> Gparted me parece que usa mbr por defecto
<cumaxo> mdos o algo asi ... eso no es otra forma de llamar a MBR?
<mimecar> no
<cumaxo> hmm como la creo entonces?
<gulle> hola a todos
<AlexLikeRock> pregunta  abiertamente,  posiblemente  alguien tenga  una  mejor  respuesta q  yo ;-)
<AlexLikeRock> sin pena
 * grunrescue saluda a tod@s en el canal
<grubrescue> buenas
<gulle> una cosa de ubuntu, como se quita amazon de ubunut???
<grubrescue> tengo problema con el grub en ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> gulle, https://www.google.es/search?q=ubuntu+quitar+amazon (primer resultado)
<mimecar> dependiendo de la versión de ubuntu, no se puede quitar
<grubrescue> inicio el pc y me lleva directo a unknown filesystem- Error
<mimecar> grubrescue, inicia con un live cd y reinstala grub
<grubrescue> ok si estoy en ello
<grubrescue> mimecar:  estoy atascado en la parte de reconocer en que particion tengo instalado ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿cuantas particiones tienes?
<grubrescue> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<mimecar> ponlo en pastebin
<grubrescue> Dispositivo Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema /dev/sda1              63   122881184    61440561    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT La partición 1 no se inició en el limite físico del sector /dev/sda2       122881185  2930255999  1403687407+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA) La partición 2 no se inició en el limite físico del sector /dev/sda5       327686144   512006143    92160000    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda6       5120081
<mimecar> ponlo bien en pastebin
<grubrescue> disculpa no uso mucho el irc pegue directo y me salio asi
<grubrescue> como es poner en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste grubrescue
<kubot> grubrescue: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> si pegas mucho texto en el canal, puedes tener un silencio temporal
<AlexLikeRock> | Para pegar usa paste.debian.net |
<grubrescue> gracias ahora lo uso
<grubrescue> mimecar:  este es el link http://paste.ubuntu.com/6939148/
<mimecar> sólo tienes 3 posibles particiones
<mimecar> sda 7, 8 y 9
<mimecar> seguramente será la primera
<grubrescue> trate de montar las sda7 pero me sale mensaje de error dame minuto te digo
<grubrescue> sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<grubrescue> es correcto?
<mimecar> si /mnt existe y puede detectar el sistema de archivos, sí
<grubrescue> me sale este mensaje:  mount: /dev/sda7: no se puede leer el superbloque
<mimecar> ¿apagaste bien el ordenador la última vez?
<grubrescue> no
<grubrescue> se congelo y alli fue el problema
<grubrescue> apague  directo
<mimecar> puede ser que tenga errores el disco
<mimecar> ¿qué sistema de archivos estas usando?
<grubrescue> para la instalacion de mi ubuntu si mal no recuerdo ect3
<grubrescue> ext3
<mimecar> sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/sda7
<grubrescue> ok
<grubrescue> paso link http://paste.ubuntu.com/6939201/
<mimecar> no le ha gustado al disco el apagado
<grubrescue> es correcto esta bajo ext3 ?
<mimecar> el error no es que use ext3 / ext4
<grubrescue> ok
<grubrescue> en el gparted me lo pone el sda7 como desconocido
<mimecar> guarda por si acaso tus datos de usuario en un disco externo
<grubrescue> recien lo veo en el gparted me muestra el sda8   (opciones ) boot
<mimecar> tengo que salir
<grubrescue> ok
<grubrescue> gracias por la ayuda mimecar
<mimecar> pero si sda7 es una partición que contiene / , como mínimo te costará arreglarlo
<mimecar> saca tus datos en un disco por precaución
<grubrescue> ok
<grubrescue> hola disculpen, me puede ayudar con problema del grub?
<Yukiteru> hola a todos buenas tardes
<n-iCe> hola
<grubrescue> buenas tengo problema con el grub, estoy tratando de reinstalar pero estoy atascado en reconocer en que particion tengo instalaso el OS
<Albrin> Es posible instalar un Servidor de Datos Active directory con control de acceso a varios usuarios y administracion de carpetas en ubuntu?
<zerick> grubrescue, pues usa un LiveCD y monta las particiones que tengas :P
<zerick> Albrin, AD corre únicamente en entornos Windows
<zerick> lo que si podrías hacer es autenticarte con un usurio desde Ubuntu
<Albrin> Tengo un servidor d datos saba con ubuntu y todas las maquinas se conectan a el usando Windows, pero la administración de las carpetas para ser honesto es horrible con acl, me pregunto si exte algo como AD en ubuntu ? o definitivamente mejor optar porun servidor windows
<Albrin> zerick: lo que mas me interesa es la administración y restricción de carpetas el samba ya lo tengo
<zerick> Albrin, samba4 trabaja similar a AD
<Albrin> ¿Es posible tener algo similar ubuntu?
<Albrin> ha si...
<Albrin> :O
<Albrin> voy a leer un poco mas al respecto
<Albrin> Gracias zerick
<Don_nadie> Buenas, quisiera instalar ubuntu en mi ebook , pero no sé de que forma hacerlo , agradecería vuestra ayuda.
<MrTulias> ¿En un ebook?
<Don_nadie> si de un solo nucleo
<mimecar> no puedes hacerlo
<mimecar> ya sabes que el canal es para Ubuntu, pasa al canal de offtopic
<Don_nadie> si tiene un núcleo arm + una memoria interna de 4 gb ¡cómo que no es posible?
<mimecar> no es la primera vez que entras Don_nadie , pasa al otro canal
<Don_nadie> ¿de que canal me habla?
<mimecar> !ot Don_nadie
<kubot> Don_nadie: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Don_nadie> yo no quiero charlar solo instalarle ubuntu a mi ebook para eso he entrado en este canal
<mimecar> ese canal es para cosas que no tienen relación con el soporte de Ubuntu
<Don_nadie> y si don_nadie quiere buscarse una novia también tengo que ir a ese canal?
<Don_nadie> alli tendria o encontraria esa relacion ?
<mimecar> en el canal de soporte seguro que no
<Don_nadie> entonces en el canal de soporte nunca encontraría una novia que soportara o diera soporte a Don_nadie?
<mimecar> sigue con tu duda en el otro canal
<Don_nadie> en el otro canl hay un club de chicas para Don_nadie?
<LaNovia> Hola, ¿Don_nadie ha preguntado por mi?
<david_> ola
<david_> ?
<david_> como funciona esto?
<krytarik> !preguntar | david_
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'preguntar'.
<krytarik> !pregunta | david_
<kubot> david_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<david_> he pegado nuevas fuentes pero no me las lee
<david_> pego fuentes como administrador, actualizo cache pero no aparece en writer, si sale en abiwor pero si nada y en fonts salen las letras con una x al lado
<david_> que puedo hacer?
<krytarik> !gksudo | david_, es ese?
<kubot> david_, es ese?: En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<david_> lo he hecho otra ver con gksudo thunar pero no me reconoce las fuentes
<krytarik> !detalles | david_
<kubot> david_: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<david_> tengo metidas en fonts una carpeta con fuentes, a diferencia de las otras salen con una x, con writter no parece nada y con abiword a el nomkbre de la letra pero nada mas
<david_> no me reconoce la letra, lo he pegado con gksudo
<david_> siguiendo las instrucciones que salen en internet deben de verse las fuentes, lo único diferente es que salen con un x debajo, tengo xubuntu
<krytarik> david_: Por favor, pegue la lista del directorio a un pastebin.
<krytarik> !pastebin | david_
<kubot> david_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-16
<krytarik> *pone
<david_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6940319/
<krytarik> david_: El directorio de los archivos, no la pregunta. :)
<david_> como se pone el directorio
<krytarik> david_: "ls <directorio>" | pastebinit
<krytarik> david_: "ls <directorio> | pastebinit"
<krytarik> david_: O pone la salida de ese comando a 'paste.ubuntu.com' manual.
<david_> no entiendo que quiere decir "ls <directorio.....
<krytarik> *manualmente
<krytarik> david_: En el Terminal.
<david_> entiendo que tengo que escribir "ls < carpeta de las fuentes" /pastebinit
<david_> he escrito esto en el terminal "ls <usr/share/font/fuentes>" pastebinit
<krytarik> david_: ls /usr/share/font/fuentes | pastebinit
<david_>  he escrito esto... ls/usr/share/fonts/fuentes|pastebinit.... es correcto?
<krytarik> No.
<david_> asi es correcto' ... ls /usr/share/fonts/fuentes | pastebinit
<krytarik> Si.
<krytarik> david_: Oops, cambia "ls" a "ll". :)
<david_> ok
<david_> ya
<krytarik> david_: Además, para tus education: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<david_> lo traduciré.... ¿Sabe cual es mi problema?
<grubrescue> buenas a todos
<grubrescue> tengo problema con el grup no he podido recuperarlo
<krytarik> david_: Como parece, o bien los archivos están dañados o tienen permisos insuficientes.
<grubrescue> e intentando montarlo en una de las particiones
<grubrescue> te paso enlace a texto
<david_> entiendo que no se pueden instalar las fuentes en ubuntu
<david_> gracias
<krytarik> De nada. :)
<grubrescue> buenas, he usado herramienta Boot-Repair he tenido problema con el Grub, ahora solo puedo iniciar desde XP
<successus> salud
<gulle> buenos días
<gulle> puedo hacer una consulta para un problemilla de ubuntu?????
<gulle>  cada vez que inicio ubuntu, inicia UbuntuOne y no soy capaz a quitarlo, porque me pide siempre que ingrese la clave maestra y eso es muy muy molesto
<gulle> como puedo quitar ubuntuone o quitar el registro que hube hecho????
<flameeenko> Hola
<grubrescue> buenas alguien en el canal?
<mimecar> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<grubrescue> ok
<grubrescue> !encuesta
<kubot> Normalmente, no hay un "mejor" programa para hacer una tarea. Depende de lo que tú elijas, tus preferencias, las características que deseas y otros factores. NO HAGAS encuestas en el canal. Si todavía quieres la opinion de las personas, pregúntale a BestBot en #ubuntu-bots.
<mimecar> grubrescue, esperas ayuda sin preguntar?
<grubrescue> no espero ayuda, solo saludaba, veo que mi saludo fue incorrecto, disculpas por ello
<AKILES> uufff
<AKILES>  despues de lavar ropa ahora si, a ubuntear
<AKILES>  quiero instalar whatsapp para mi ubuntu 12.04
<AKILES> estoy siguiendo este taringuero manual http://www.taringa.net/posts/celulares/16270660/Como-instalar-WhatsApp-en-Ubuntu-12-04.html
<AKILES> pero no me jala el ejecutable de android sdk linux
<AKILES> caray ya le di permisos de ejcución como programa y todo n
<AKILES>  no se que podrá ser..
<AKILES> comunity please helpme! don letme alone !
<mimecar> AKILES, no puedes poner como referencia un enlace que no es público
<AKILES> mis disculpas
<Guest16279> exit
<elvis> hola
<elvis> uBOTu-fr: hola
<Yugimuto> hool
<Yugimuto> hola
<Yugimuto> g
<Yugimuto> chau
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-09
 * merrick  B.días!?
<mX1> i am with a installer for give in one computer sofware the account double, not error de opening too, little did give
<mX1> other installer out here without X
<mX1> that not valid
<mX1> would do I like me the installer first more easy and secure
<mX1> ...
<mX1> Withhout Server for user....
<mX1> M
<mX1> anything for one idea?
<mX1> ./cycle
<anon12> hola, como estan? miren tengo un problema con mi pc all-in-one me podrian ayudar a encontrar el problema?
<anon12> es sobre la tarjeta inalambrica
<anon12> lo que me paso ePART #ubuntu-es
<anon12> lo que me paso es que no reconoce la tarjeta
<anon12> he buscado y tengo 2 opciones, o fue que algo desinstalo los drivers o murio la tarjeta... aunque creo que es mas la segunda
<koichi> HOLA :)
<successus> salud o/
<Galico> buenas. No me funciona el botón de imprimir pantalla en mi kubuntu. Alguna idea de que le puede pasar? le doy al botón "impr pant pet sis" y no hace nada
<angel_> borre sin querer una carpeta de /etc donde estan todos los archivos de configuracion, desintalo e instalo el programa  y no me vuelve a crear la carpeta como se puede recuperar?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<getway> hola
<getway> alguien anda por aqui
<getway> ?
<JGB28> Hola
<getway> oye jgb28
<getway> tengo unos vps y servidores
<getway> dedicados para minar pero no se que minar
<getway> me podrias echar la mano
<getway> tengo 52vps y 3servidores dedicadfos
<getway> los servidores
<getway> tienen estas espesificasiones
<getway> Procesador:	Intel Xeon
<getway> 2x E5-2670v2
<getway> 20c/40t 2,5 GHz+/3,3 GHz+
<getway> RAM:	256 GB DDR3 ECC 1600MHz
<getway> jha
<JGB28> Jum, la verdad de servidores aun no tengo conocimiento.
<getway> que moneda me  recomiendas
<getway> minar por CPU?
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-10
<arquimides> hola, alguien sabe de donde sacar informacion de como manejar programas desde terminal? algun comando tipo man, info en algun doc etc...es posible?
<successus> :S
<successus> casi todos los programas por no dcir todos
<successus> tienen lo de programa --help
<successus> y si no como tu bien dices
<successus> man programa
<arquimides> si pero creo que se me entendio mal, me refiero que por ejemplo para hacer un crontab para abrir un programa creo que se necesita DISPLAY=':0'
<arquimides> seria para scripts y tener el control absoluto desde el terminal
<arquimides> con un programa determinado
<arquimides> y no se si es posible
<arquimides> soy nuevo...nose si se nota
<arquimides> jaja
 * merrick  Hi all!
<arquimides> hi!
<Guest30296> hola
<Guest30296> alguien que pueda echar una mano para conectar webdav ?? no se como hacerlo en 14.04
<Guest30296> http://pastebin.com/DWztR6AV
<Guest30296> holaaa
<arquimides> Me imagino que lo hayas googleado pero por si no...https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-webdav-access-with-apache-on-ubuntu-14-04
 * merrick  bye!!
<Guest39241> hola alguien aqui ?
<siac> Guest39241: Hola
<Guest39241> me puedes ayudar a configurar una cosa ??
<siac> Si puedo Guest39241
<Guest39241> http://pastebin.com/CvvnU5LD
<Guest39241> mira esta en catalan pero se entiende bien... no encuentro en linux 14.04 como conectar a webdav
<Guest39241> en lugares conectar a servidor no me aparece la opcion webdav... es para la universidad tener un acceso remoto y bajarme los documentos que dejen de  las asignaturas
<Guest39241> en lugares conectar a servidor no puedo configurar.... tengo ubuntu 14.04 con ultimos updates
<siac> Guest39241: voy a leerlos
<Guest39241> muchas gracias
<siac> Guest39241: No entiendo catalan jaja y no tengo experencia con WebDav puedes probar preguntando en ubuntu-es-cafe. Disculpame
<Guest39241> a es directo te pone que en lugares vayas a conectar al servidor y alli en teoria tendria que darte las opciones de seleccionar el servicio webdav y confiturar con la direccion de la universidad cv.udl.cat y bueno ir configurando
<Guest39241> pero ya no encuentro el menu este jejejeje
<Guest39241> me sale conectar al servidor y ya esta no hay opciones jejje
<Guest14071> HOLA alumno
<Ryukia> hola
<Ryukia> spanish
<Ryukia> df
<Ryukia> uBOTu-fr
<Ryukia> hello
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, ayuda con la copia clonacion de disco. tengo que cambiar dd ATA Disk  160 gb (hace ruidos muerte) a ATA solido nuevo  250gb,  En el dd viejo tengo hasta sda7 + swap. Es conveniente hacer la clonacion entera auque luego borre o hago particion a particion? Nunca he hecho esto... No hace falta particionar antes el dd nuevo no?
<Ryukia> no
<Ryukia> cambialo
<kal_cividFajdida> Lo hare desde ATA antiguo hacia ATA nuvo (usb)
<kal_cividFajdida> Ryukia: ? no a que? que significa cambialo?
<Ryukia> digo, por si tienes problemas
<Ryukia> has eso, particion a particion
<Ryukia> Nya!!! soy novata :v
<kal_cividFajdida> Ryukia: entonces tengo que particionar el nuevo al tamaño de cada particion del viejo para señalarlo  no?
<Ryukia> si
<Ryukia> eso es, yo ise lo mismo
<Ryukia> o directamente, tambien lo puedes cambiar
<kal_cividFajdida> dd if=dev/sda1 of=usb/sda1 ?
<Ryukia> si
<Guest35973> Buenas tardes, soy caprici y es la primera vez que entro aquí
<kal_cividFajdida> ok gracia, de todas forma no puede pasar nada malo.... creo yo. Tengo que desmontar cada parcion?
<Guest35973> Saludos a todos desde España
<Ryukia> si, y si es de un disco dañado, recomiendo cambiarlo por uno de kingston
<Ryukia> que es caprici <Guest35973>
<francisco_> caprici
<Ryukia> que es
<francisco_> Soy francisco
<Ryukia> que significa
<francisco_> nuevo aqui
<Ryukia> soy Ryukia
<francisco_> pretendia ser un nick
<francisco_> pero no he sabid ponerlo
<francisco_> asi que francisco y ya
<francisco_> Ryukia de donde eres ?
<Ryukia> jajaja
<Ryukia> soy de españa
<Ryukia> y tu?
<francisco_> de que parte
<Ryukia> Madrid
<francisco_> también
<Ryukia> genial
<francisco_> yo estoy en Loeches
<francisco_> estoy empezando en Linux y me veo un poco perdido
<francisco_> así que espero que me echeis ua mano cuando lo necesite
<Ryukia> linux es facil de usar
<Ryukia> yo uo BackBox y KaliLinux
<francisco_> acostumbrado a Windows se me hace un mundo
<Ryukia> jeje
<Ryukia> windows 10 tiene un keylogger
<francisco_> yo he instalado ubuntu studio pero ya veremos si lo dejo definitivo
<francisco_> que es un keylogger ?
<Ryukia> un keylogger es un programa que graba todo lo que escribes en el teclado
<Ryukia> y asi el que te lo envio sabra tu contraseña
<Ryukia> tambien captura imagenes de lo que haces
<francisco_> Tu has probado esa  version?
<Ryukia> nope
<Ryukia> solo hasta windows 8.1
<Ryukia> pero salio en las noticias que win 10 tenia keylogger
<francisco_> Todavía no es la versión definitiva, Verdad ?
<Ryukia> tienes razon
<Ryukia> aun no es la version definitiva
<francisco_> Bueno pues ya veremos
<Ryukia> bueno, me voy, en la tarde me conecto de nuevo
<Ryukia> bye
<Ryukia> suerte
<francisco_> Quiero dar el salto definitivo a Linux pero me encuentro con muchas cosas que no se solucionar
<francisco_> pronto t
<khancerberus> busca en google sale mucha info
<francisco_> si pero no soy nada experto
<francisco_> saludos
<khancerberus> yo parti con ubuntu en octubre del año pasado y ahora ya se mucho
<khancerberus> es cosa de darle tiempo
<khancerberus> es como andar en bici :9
<francisco_> me imagino
<francisco_> bueno pues ya te preguntaré cuando tenga un problema
<francisco_> tu de donde eres?
<khancerberus> de chile
<khancerberus> jajaj
<francisco_> ah
<khancerberus> y tu?
<francisco_> hace años estuve en chile
<francisco_> de España
<francisco_> no recuerdo bien si fue la 6ª region
<francisco_> un pueblo llamado Lolol
<francisco_> cerca de Santa cruz
<khancerberus> si, es la 6ta region, yo vivo el la metropolitana xD
<francisco_> ni idea
<khancerberus> jaja cualquier duda, preguntas aca o dejas un post dentro de la pagina
<francisco_> a ver si voy aprendiendo
<francisco_> eso del post ya me suena a chino
<francisco_> piensa que ya soy una persona mayor
<khancerberus> dale, okas, bueno de cualquier manera aprender no cuesta mucho
<khancerberus> solo hay que leer XD
<khancerberus> incluso los videos de youtube ayudan
<francisco_> lo tendré en cuenta
<francisco_> he de irme ahora
<francisco_> encantado de conocerte
<coihue> buenas tardes gente
<kal_cividFajdida> una duda: uhmm al copiar una extended se copia todo lo que esta dentro de la particion extendida ? p.ej. ver imagen hda3 http://linuxkillwin.blogspot.fr/2011/04/comando-dd-copia-exacta-de-discos-duros.html
<khancerberus> una duda: uhmm al copiar una extended se copia todo lo que esta dentro de la particion extendida ? p.ej. ver imagen hda3 http://linuxkillwin.blogspot.fr/2011/04/comando-dd-copia-exacta-de-discos-duros.html
<GridCube> !paciencia
<kubot> Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<khancerberus> era por si acaso los que llegaron recien sabian
<khancerberus> pero gracias por informarme (y)
<khancerberus> alguien sabe de un buen ide para c++?
<GridCube> khancerberus: Geany?
<khancerberus> geany es solo de c++?
<GridCube> no
<khancerberus> que otros lenguajes acepta?
<GridCube> todos
<khancerberus> dale gracias
<khancerberus> lo probare
<Ryukia> hola
<khancerberus> hola
<khancerberus> :)
<Ryukia> que tal ^^
<Ryukia> =^-^=
<khancerberus> aqui probando nc
<khancerberus> u?
<Ryukia> yo aqui viendo que ago
<Ryukia> estoy algo aburrida
<khancerberus> jajaj que mal
<Ryukia> jjaa
<Ryukia> jaja
<Ryukia> soy española y tu?
<khancerberus> chileno, vivo lejos xD
<Ryukia> xD i
<Ryukia> si
<Ryukia> je
<Ryukia> sabes crear bot para irc
<Ryukia> ?
<khancerberus> nop, soy nuevo en irc, recien hace 2 meses comenze en ubuntu
<Ryukia> ah... comprendo
<Ryukia> yo tambien soy algo novata
<Ryukia> yo uso backbox linux
<khancerberus> ah ese es como backtrack?
<mimecar> recordad que este canal es para soporte de Ubuntu, para otros temas tenéis que usar el canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Ryukia> si
<Ryukia> pero mas liviano
<Ryukia> es mas liviano que kali
<Ryukia> jeje
<Ryukia> bot
<Ryukia> hola Fran
<successus> salud
<Ryukia> ʏa no jode el bot? jajaja claro ubuntu ¬¬
<Ryukia> aqui kali linux nada mas
<mimecar> Ryukia, no soy un bot, soy uno de los operadores del canal
<Ryukia> ah comprendo
<mimecar> los canales son temáticos, usa este canal sólo para cosas relacionadas con ubuntu
<Ryukia> yo quiero hacer un bot,para mi canal, sabes como hacerlo?
<mimecar> coge el código fuente de kubot y analizalo
<Ryukia> pero BackBox esta basado en ubuntu ¿Tambien cuenta?
<mimecar> no
<Ryukia> ah ok
<Ryukia> 06
<Ryukia> df
<Ryukia> xd bye
<Ryukia> =^-^=
<Ryukia> mimecar que pasa si conecto aqui un bot?
<Ryukia> ?
<mimecar> usa mejor un canal privado
<mimecar> los bots que generan respuestas automáticas molestan
<Ryukia> comprendo, tengo una duda, estoy desde ubuntu pero como saco la direccion de algun canal?
<Ryukia> no el nombre sino la direccion
<mimecar> en el cliente de IRC tienes que tener una opción para ver los canales de la red
<mimecar> ¿qué cliente usas?
<Ryukia> xchat irc
<Ryukia> ese?
<mimecar> menú Servidor, lista de canales
<Ryukia> donde dice topic, verdad?
<mimecar> en el menú de xchat
<mimecar> la mayoría de los canales son ingleses
<Ryukia> comprendo
<Ryukia> h
<Ryukia> ^^
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola me podrian ayudar?
<ELETRONICO_HW> instale Lubuntu 14.10 y no aparece el grub , desactive UEFI , esta en legacy, esta windows 8.1 y entra directo a windows
<Ryukia> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Ryukia> inicia en modo live el ubuntu
<Ryukia> y en terminal pon <bash> $ sudo fdisk -l </bash>
<Ryukia> alli veras las particiones y la montas con /mnt
<Ryukia> por defecto sera sda1
<mimecar> Ryukia, en un disco que ya tiene windows no será sda1
<Ryukia> por eso si fuese solo ubuntu eso seria por defecto
<ELETRONICO_HW> mimecar: me podrias ayudar please
<Ryukia> pero con windows hay que fijarse en cual particion esta el linux
<mimecar> has comprobado que en tu bios no tengas una opción para ejecutar grub?
<mimecar> al buscar los sistemas operativos que soportan el arranque con uefi te tiene que salir
<ELETRONICO_HW> no tiene esa opcion e ejecutar grub en la bios de mi notebook
<mimecar> ¿dónde has instalado grub?
<ELETRONICO_HW> mimecar: nose, lo instalo automatico Lubuntu
<mimecar> tendrás que ver si lo ha instalado en una partición
<mimecar> en el MBR te puede dar problemas
<ELETRONICO_HW> coo veo eso?
<ELETRONICO_HW> estoy en windows
<ELETRONICO_HW> xd
<mimecar> con el live cd de ubuntu
<ELETRONICO_HW> mmm
<Ryukia> si estas en modo live pone asi
<Ryukia> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<Ryukia> luego sudo apt-get update
<Ryukia> al finalizar      sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<Ryukia> y listo solo eliges la paticion donde esta lubuntu y ya
<Ryukia> ^^
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, alguien me puede prestar una tarjeta para pasar de IDE a ATA ? Se la retorno con agradecimientos.
<Ryukia> ( )  _  ( )             (_)     ( )
<Ryukia> | | ( ) | |   _    _ __ | |    _| |
<Ryukia> | | | | | | /'_`\ ( '__)| |  /'_` |
<Ryukia> | (_/ \_) |( (_) )| |   | | ( (_| |
<Ryukia> `\_______/'`\___/'(_)  (___)`\__,_)
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
 * Basque re
<Ryukia> hola
<Cradamy> hola
<Ryukia> que tal
<Ryukia> :D
<roger_35> O/
<Ryukia> jajaja
<Ryukia> alguien que le de de bajas a NATBOT
<Ryukia> me di cuenta que no es real
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-11
<sneo> hola
<arcangelblanco> hola
<talpio> Hola, a todos!
<Natsuki_Sasahara> se que no es de ubuntu pero, alguien alguien sabe donde consigo comados para bot de irc
<Natsuki_Sasahara> ?
<Natsuki_Sasahara> saben?
<guampa> comandos?
<Natsuki_Sasahara> si eso
<Natsuki_Sasahara> :)
<Natsuki_Sasahara> es que tengo el bot pero  no se nada de nada de comandos
<guampa> que bot es?
<Natsuki_Sasahara> lo ise siguendo este tutorial simple
<Natsuki_Sasahara> http://www.rinconinformatico.net/supybot-como-crear-un-bot-para-irc/
<guampa> ah supybot
<Natsuki_Sasahara> es supybot
<guampa> busca la pagina de supybot y ahi esta la documentacion
<Natsuki_Sasahara> ah ok gracias
<talpio> ¿Salió una actualización de Ubuntu 14.04?
<guampa> si te referis a una version posterior, 14.10
<guampa> todos los años alrededor del mes 04 y 10 sale una version
<Natsuki_Sasahara> si ya salio 14.04
<talpio> Ya entendí el texto https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2015-February/003208.html
<talpio> fue que se retraz{o
<talpio> retrazó*
<successus> salud o/
<Guest960> hola buenas
<Guest960> queria saber como conectarme al servicio WebDav
<Guest960> http://pastebin.com/ALXHnFZS
<Guest960> me ponen estos pasos y en 14.04 no sale...
<Guest960> gracias
 * merrick  b.días!?
<merrick> !eltiempo burriana
<kubot> merrick: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<merrick> xD
<usuario_> hola
<usuario_> hola
<usuario_> i need help
<usuario_> hola?
<usuario_> anyone could help me?
<angel_> usuario_, ?
<usuario_> no me funciona descaragr nada desde ubuntu
<usuario_> ni actualizar ni nada
<usuario_> he probado apt-get update y no funciona
<usuario_> puedes ayudarme angel?
<angel_> usuario_,
<Natsuki> hola
<angel_> tienes que explicar mas con eso no es suficiente
<Natsuki> yo?
<angel_> Natsuki, no
<Natsuki> ah ok
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, alguien me puede prestar una tarjeta para pasar de IDE a ATA ? Se la retorno con agradecimientos.
 * merrick  B. tardes..
<Fernandooo> hola
<Fernandooo> una pregunta
<Fernandooo> para hacer la instalacion del cliente oracle accesible desde mi home para otros usuarios esta bien esta linea :
<Fernandooo> chmod -R 775 /export/home/user/app/user/product/11.2.0/client_1
<Fernandooo> ?
<NePtUnO> ¿Hay alguna manera de que el Pidgin no esté todo el rato notificando que la gente se conecta sino que lo haga una sola vez? porque esto no para de notificar  que la gente se ha conectado aunque lleven todo el dia conectados sin desconectarse
<guampa> por ahi lo que no notifica son las desconexiones?
<guampa> entonces parece que se conectan y se conectan
<NePtUnO> guampa:  es como si el pidgin se desconectara y de repente se conectase saliendo un monton de usuarios conectandose al mismo tiempo
<damuru> hola muy buenas tardes, queria consultares si conocen algun software que me permita utilizar mi pc con voice modem como un telefono?
<guampa> NePtUnO: eso es raro, puede ser un netsplit a lo mejor?
<NePtUnO> guampa:  no tengo ni idea
<Natsuki>  /msg del usr op@ all usr
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<koichi> hola?
<koichi> me pueden ayudar?
<guampa> koichi: pregunta directamente, puede que alguien pueda ayudar o no
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-12
<koichi> ok,esque estuve instalando ubuntu 14.04 en un pc all-in-one, cuando lo probe primero en el live-cd corria perfecto, pero cuando ya estaba instalado en el pc corria lento y ademas es como si tuviera pantalla doble
<koichi> no se que puede ser para buscar en google
<koichi> o si alguien me puede decir que hacer?
<guampa> cambiaste algo desde la instalacion?
<koichi> nop, nada
<guampa> puede ser un problema de drivers de video
<guampa> busca el administrador de controladores
<guampa> y fijate si recomienda alguno
<koichi> mmm no, pero encontre algo de intel graphics installer for linux
<koichi> dejame probar con eso
<koichi> y te digo que tal
<guampa> dale
<koichi> mm no no funciono, dice que no puede descargar de los repositorios
<koichi> en controladores adicionales dice que no hay ninguno disponible
<guampa> eso debe ser un problema de conexion a internet
<guampa> tiene internet la pc?
<koichi> sip
<koichi> pero ahora creo que es que hay que instalar eso no mas xD
<guampa> asi parece
<koichi> mira, esto es lo que sale, ingreso desde arely
<arely> W:GPG error: https://download.01.org trusty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A902DDA375E52366, W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/glasen/intel-driver/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<arely> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/glasen/intel-driver/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<arely> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<koichi> esas cosas salen
 * merrick  B.días!
<belfor> wenaaa
<belfor> como tamos
<belfor> buenos dias
<belfor> aqui configurando mi 14.04
<belfor> tengo que configurar un servidor en virtualbox
<belfor> con windows
<belfor> alguna recomendacion
<belfor> ??
<belfor> de como hacerlo... o que ISO descargar de win
<belfor> cual seria la mas apropiada
<belfor> ayudan aqui?
<belfor> lol
<GridCube> menos de un minuto
<herrkin> tengo un problema con crontab, mientras estoy en la sesion puedo hacer un backup en postgresql, si salgo de la sesion y dejo programado un respaldo no me lo saca. alguien tiene idea de porque pasa esto?
<guampa> probablemente lo que ejecutas desde cron no tiene entorno, fijate de ponerle los paths absolutos a todos los programas que uses
<guampa> o bien sourcea los scripts de shell necesarios para que haya entorno
<herrkin> guampa, no entendi
<Xago> quién me indica cuál es el link de los equipos compatibles con Ubuntu?
<Xago> tengo un ACER Aspire E15 y no me está reconociendo el mouse integrado del laptop
<Xago> Encontré este listado, http://tuxmobil.org/mylaptops.html , pero no aparece el equipo.
<fzeta> ummmm Xago, porque no habres la terminal y tecleas synclient touchpadoff=0
<Xago> pero es que ese equipo está con Windows y quería instalar ubuntu 14.04
<fzeta> y?
<Xago> pero no me reconoce el mouse
<fzeta> teclea eso en una terminal
<Xago> estoy con live CD, hice lo que me indicas, pero no funcionó
<fzeta> y tecleando Fn+f5? debería de habilitarse
<Xago> nada
<fzeta> buaaa, pues ni modo, a mi me funciono hace tiempos
<fzeta> Xago: estás intentado instalar, verdad?
<Xago> aún estoy en live cd
<fzeta> no tienes un mouse extra para que lo enchufes?
<Xago> ahora no...pero si instalo y después no lo reconoce?
<fzeta> es posible que una vez instalado el sistema rule como debe ser
<fzeta> se instalan todos los paquetes correspondientes
<fzeta> a mi me ha pasado, por eso te lo digo
<Xago> ok, veré entonces
<Xago> no me reconoce wifi, tampoco
<Xago> así que mejor dejo este laptop ACER, hacer con Windows lo que PUEDA
<Xago> ;)
<kurama10> Xago:
<kurama10> que ubuntu estas usando
<Xago> un usuario que quería 14.04
<kurama10> ?
<kurama10> ok Xago prueba usando linux mint en live cd
<Xago> imcompatible...no está en la lista tampoco
<Xago> ok...bajaré una distro
<kurama10> a mi me pasaba asi y Ãlo que hago es provarla con otra distro
<kurama10> luego si jala todo checo que modulos faltan y listo
<kurama10> si no google te puede ayudar solo preguntale .. ubuntu en acer E15
<kurama10> :D
<Xago> lo hice...en el listado de compatiibilidades, este equipo no está
<kurama10> pero en si Xago con linux mint te puede ayudar trae mas modulos y drivers
<kurama10> a mi me paso con una vostro de dell
<kurama10> no jalaba con ubuntu y use linux mint y todo funciono
<kurama10> Xago: mira http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244174
<kurama10> tu probelma varios lo tienen
<kurama10> https://www.google.com.mx/search?output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=ubuntu%2014%20on%20acer%20E15&=&=&oq=&gs_l=&pbx=1
<kurama10> ;)
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola me pueden ayudar con Lubuntu, no aparece grub
<merrick> update grub
<ELETRONICO_HW> pero si no puedo entrar a linux
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<ELETRONICO_HW> merrick:
<merrick> ELETRONICO_HW: utiliza un live cd o usb
<ELETRONICO_HW> tenho o pendrive na mae booteavel e q faco depois m merrick
<ELETRONICO_HW> tengo un pendrive
<merrick> pues con ese mismo
<ELETRONICO_HW> toy perdido
<ELETRONICO_HW> xd
<merrick> entra con el live-usb e instala boot-repair -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-13
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> una consulta alguien sabe como instalar macromedia para la pagina cyberjuegos?
<xunknowx> Hola que tal, alguien que me ayude a poder instalar el driver de mi red para conectarme por wifi, no se como saber que hardware es el que tengo instalado ni como hacerle, alguien podria ayudarme ?
<fran__> Hola
<fran__> disculpen pero recien instale xubuntu, y necesitaria un tutorial o algo, ademas el sistema se bloquea (nose porque) cuando navego por internet.. no deja usar el teclado, ni nada...
 * merrick  Buenas.
<molocoize> join #manjaro-es
<ELETRONICO_HW> alguien me puede ayudar a recuperar mi grub ?
<ELETRONICO_HW> por favno quiero usar mas windows
<ELETRONICO_HW> por favor
<ELETRONICO_HW> ayuda
<ELETRONICO_HW> ya reinstale linux 4 veces
 * Basque nas
<merrick> .next vikings
<merrick> jas me cole.
<NePtUnO> XD
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-14
<Talpio> Buenas
<Talpio> ¿Alguien conoce cuál es la última versión estable de gnome para Ubuntu 14.04?
<pepelui> nuestro amigo google responde: https://www.google.com.ar/search?output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=%C3%BAltima+versi%C3%B3n+estable+de+gnome&btnG=
<pepelui> que hariamos, nosotros simples mortales sin este dios, omnipresente
<pepelui> ?!
<Talpio> Para Ubuntu?
<sadalsuud> hola gente quien me podría hacer el favor de colaborar con unas consultas sobre wget para descargar unos archivos que necesito de una página ... hum
<Leoncio> Hola algun alma caritativa que me guie en como diagnosticar mi problema, ya que en ubuntu 14.04 he podido conectarme a la red de mi casa, pero no carga ninguna página, sin embargo la red me aparece como conectado con buena señal
<Leoncio> Y no consigo siquiera saber de que tipo de problema se trata para preguntar correctamente en foros.
<rodicio> Holas. acabo de instalar Debian Woody 3.0 en mi ordenador, y necesitaría el comando para reconfigurar las X
<rodicio> acabo de intentar dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org            Y me dice que      xserver-org is not fully installed
<Xago_> puedo combinar una busqueda grep con zgrep en la misma linea?
<Xago_> disculpen....hola a todos
<Xago_> ej: zgrep "texto_a_buscar" archivo*.log* && grep "1010210750" archivo.log
<guampa> Xago: vos queres filtrar los resultados del primer grep o queres buscar dos expresiones?
<Xago> tengo logs comprimidos (históricos) y un log actual...quiero consultar por el status de un producto en los comprimidos y en el actual
<Xago> sin tener que realizar dos consultas. Me explico?
<guampa> si si entonces esta bien lo que pusiste
<guampa> esencialmente dos comandos
<guampa> podes ponerlos en la misma linea con && o ;
<guampa> ; va a ejecutar el segundo grep si o si, y && solo si el primer grep retorno 0
<pepelui> hola
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> alguien sabe si salio el celular de ubuntu?
<fzeta> roger_35: sí, de momento qb creo
<fzeta> google no te miente
<roger_35> ok
<mimecar> roger_35, si que ha salido
<roger_35> buenisimo
<fzeta> http://goo.gl/xJgE6X
<fzeta> era BQ
<fzeta> yo lo probe en el S2 hace un tiempo
<mimecar> cambia bastante en el dispositivo final
<fzeta> estaba verde todavia
<fzeta> Tiene muy buena pinta
<pepelui> hola a todos
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-15
<Guest57046> hola a todos. tengo un handset bluetooth para escuchar musica desde ubuntu. pero e cambiado el usb bluetooth del pc y aunque me detecta el heandset no reproduce audio pero con el usb bluetooth viejo si
<arquimides> hola alguien me puede explicar en que consiste _EOF_ en un script?
<mimecar> es el fin del archivo
<arquimides> no entiendo muy bien ese termino
<cousteau> arquimides, dices algo como   echo <<_EOF_  blabla  blablabla  blabla  _EOF_
<arquimides> pero se utiliza para algo en especial? o simplemente es un uso sin mas?
<arquimides> es como poner unas comillas o algo asi=?
<cousteau> en scripts shell a eso se le llama "here document"
<cousteau> es para poner comillas a un montón de líneas
<arquimides> ahhh muchas gracias por la info
<arquimides> me sirvió de mucha ayuda gracias
<cousteau> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Here_document
<Dinosaurio> En España es posible ser programador sin tener la carrera de ing. informática?
<cousteau> Dinosaurio, yo me considero programador y no he hecho ingeniería informática
<cousteau> y no creo que haga falta haber hecho ninguna carrera específica
<mimecar> no hace falta si eres autónomo
<mimecar> si quieres entrar en una empresa es necesario
<cousteau> mimecar, si quieres entrar en una empresa es necesario si la empresa te lo pide
<mimecar> claro
<mimecar> y las que hay te lo pedirán
<cousteau> si sólo dicen algo del estilo de "Requisitos: C/C++..." pues con eso vale; echas el currículum y ya te dirán si les vales
<cousteau> a lo mejor necesitan un ingeniero que haga otro tipo de cosas pero que además sepa programar
<cousteau> o alguien que haya hecho matemáticas...  todo depende de para qué lo quieran
<Dinosaurio> cousteau: Yo es que estudio economía, pero cada día me veo con más ganas de tirar por este mundillo
<Dinosaurio> Claro que tampoco quiero cargarme la carrera :P
<chilicuil> para mi la mejor referencia (ademas de tomarme el tiempo para conocer a la persona) en informatica son las contribuciones en sitios como https://github.com, https://launchpad.net y similares, un titulo sin embargo es importante para tramitar visas de trabajo
 * merrick  B.
<gabriel_> Hola gente. Quisiera saber por que puede ser que me desaparecieron iconos del panel de xfce al eliminar uno de ellos. Por más que los tildo en el area de notificación siguen sin aparecer.
<gabriel_> tengo instalado ubuntu studio 14.04
<GridCube> gabriel_, volve a añadir el addon de indicadores
<gabriel_> Genial <GridCube> ahí lo hice y funcionó. Muchas gracias. ¿Puedo consultarte otra cosa?
<GridCube> seguro
<gabriel_> No puedo ver el menu de programas de wine. Está activado entre los items del menu principal pero sin embargo no aparece.
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-15
<ived> k
<ived> hola
<Juan15> Hola¡?
<ponchale> buenas noches
<ponchale> alguien se encuentra conectado?
<joey_>  sopa.laguna2000.com
<ponchale> hola joey
<ponchale> como estas
<Angel__> hola a todos
<Toni_> hola
<Juan15> Hola
<Maggie_> jksla
<Juan15> Hola
<Juan15> Hello
<Juan15> ?
<Juan15> Hola?
<Maggie_> hola guapos
<Juan15> Hola :3
<Juan15> xD
<Juan15> :D
<Juan15> :)
<Juan15> :]
<Juan15> De que país son todos?
<Juan15> Yo caracas-Venezuela
<Juan15> Y ustedes???
<Danie> hola
<Juan15> Hola
<Juan15> :)
<Danie> maggie ^
<Juan15> De que país son ?
<Juan15> De que país son ?
<Juan15> .
<Danie> maggie ^^
<Juan15> ?_?
<Juan15> De que país son ?
<Juan15> Yo caracas-Venezuela
<Juan15> Y ustedes?
<Juan15> No me pueden decir ¬_¬
<Juan15> Hola
<USER1548721> hoygan encontré palomitas
<Juan15> 0_0
<Juan15> ¬_¬
<Maggie_> USER1548721 no te conozco
<Maggie_> pero ya te quiero
<USER1548721> alguien sabe como se instala un IRC en ubuntu?
<USER1548721> es para un amigo
<Danie> ummmm en ubuntu ehm
<Danie> eres una perita caliente
<Danie> *perrita
<Juan15> HolA¡¡
<Juan15> ??
<Juan15> Están Hay?
<Juan15> Hola
<Juan15> Hello.
<Juan15> ¡?
<Juan15> Hola
<Juan15> Pero que hay más en melilla ??'
<Juan15> Chao
<Juan15> Chao-
<Juan15> Chao-
<Juan15> Chao-
<Juan15> .
<Juan15> ???
<Juan15> Me equivoque de chat lo siento xD
<Juan15> :)
<BoF> hola alguien me puede asesorar para saber cuanto cobrar por un trabajo?
<mimecar> en este canal o en el de fedora-es es un poco complicado que te den esa información
<mimecar> te podrán ayudar mejor en algún foro de autónomos
<Lopulus_> Hola gente: Tengo un disco de una compu que desarme y quiero sacarle la info que tenga y compre algo muy similar a esto. El tema es que no siento que el disco arranque....
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-16
<sakrecoer> muy buenas noches!
<sakrecoer> ya hemos establecido una transferencia automatica de la gente que se conecta at #ubuntustudio-es hasta este canal
<sakrecoer> me pongo con vosotros acompañado por mi español callejero, para ayderles a supportear usuarios de ubuntustudio con preguntas sobre produccion multimedia
<ponchale> hola
<ponchale> alguien conectado
<Vsg21> se
<ponchale> Vsg21
<ponchale> tengo un problema
<ponchale> con la configuracion de git
<Vsg21> uhh nunca use git lo siento, no puedo ayudarte
<noseasasi> buenasss...
<FredTheNoob> Hola, buenos dias.. Me preguntaba si tenian en mente algun proyecto para trabajar/aportar en gifhub? salu2
<MrDrug> FredTheNoob_: it's gifhub or github?
<MrDrug> Proyecto para trabajar en GitHub? Hay un montón de. Sólo Google para el "proyecto de software libre": D
<wedison> hola
<wedison> hola
<wedison> me pueden ayudar de como instalar el ubuntu server para dspace
<wedison> hola me puden ayudar de como instalar ubuntu server para dspace
<ricard> hay alguna forma de instalar los drivers de una hp deskjet 2540 en ubuntu
<ricard> viene un cd pero es para windows y mac
<ricard> porque quiero recargar los cartuchos de la impresora yo, y pone que cuando se termina hacer una limpieza de cabezales pero sin los drivers no lo puedo hacer que opinais?
<ricard> alguien a rellenado los cartuchos de su impresora?
<Juan15> Alguien me dice como arreglo mi java?
<MrTulias> Si explicas tu problema puede que alguien sepa de ello y te conteste
<Juan15> ok
<Juan15> Me puse a tratar de poner java 7 en el gestor de paquetes entonces puse barios paquetes y cuando entro a un juego por ejemplo : Minecraft me sale el juego con la pantalla negra alguien que me ayude hice de todo pero no me sirve.
<Juan15> .
<Juan15> ???
<Juan15> Nadie :(
<Juan15> Me puse a tratar de poner java 7 en el gestor de paquetes entonces puse barios paquetes y cuando entro a un juego por ejemplo : Minecraft me sale el juego con la pantalla negra alguien que me ayude hice de todo pero no me sirve.
<MrTulias> !paciencia
<kubot> Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<Juan15> Ok :/
<MrTulias> Yo sin tener ni idea te diría que mires en el historial del centro de software para ver lo que instalaste y te está dando problemas
<Juan15> Amigo apenas estoy aprendiendo de los soportes no se lo que dices cual es el historial del centro software Explicame donde queda eso
<Juan15> El gestor es lo que dices?
<Juan15> Bueno entiendo lo de esperar las respuestas por que a lo mejor no la saben pero MrTulias sabe donde queda ese historial del Software pero no me lo quiere decir :(
<sakrecoer_> Juan15: ententa por las listas de mailing, asi no debes quedar conectado.
<sakrecoer_> Juan15: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-es-es
<sakrecoer_> Juan15: esta es para supporte tecnico en castellano: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-es
<Juan15> Como?
<Juan15> Que me dijeron
<Juan15> Ok que valla a ese link?
<sakrecoer_> Juan15: esta es para supporte tecnico en castellano: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-es
<sakrecoer_> esto es la mailing list para assitencia en castellano.
<Juan15> Aja Ok
<Juan15> Aja Ok
<Juan15> Pero que hago dentro de la pagina?
<Juan15> Que busco?
<Juan15> :/
<sakrecoer_> suscribete
<Juan15> :/
<Juan15> Pero que hago dentro de la pagina?
<Juan15> Me puedes decir ??? O ya entrando a la pagina me dicen todo?
<Juan15> :/
<sakrecoer_> despues mandas un mail con tu pregunta a este mail: ubuntu-es@lists.ubuntu.com y con un poco de paciencia y suerte alguien que sabe te va a contestar
<Juan15> Ok
<Juan15> O jala que alguien sepa por que esto también le paso a un amigo mio
<sakrecoer_> Juan15: si gusta mejor el formato de foros, tienes esta fuente de informacion tambien: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/
<Juan15> ok
<sakrecoer_> ah, bueno, es un blog, pero con un poco de busqueda web encontre esto: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/170242 alo mejor te interessa
<Juan15> Gracias por los URL Ojala que encuentre mi respuesta.  :)...Eso-Espero .. ;/
<Juan15> A por cierto tu tienes canal de youtube sakrecoer_  ??'
<sakrecoer_> Juan15: :) bueno, tengo pero no uso. y por lo que lo he usado, se trata de musica...
<Juan15> Ok... :/
<Juan15> A mira lo que me dijo esta persona :  Yo sin tener ni idea te diría que mires en el historial del centro de software para ver lo que instalaste y te está dando problemas
<Juan15> Que es el historial del centro de software donde se encuentra?
<sakrecoer_> se encuentra en el centre de software ubuntu
<sakrecoer_> tienes tu esistema en español?
<Juan15> Creo que si
<Juan15> Pero con lo de java también se cambio el idioma
<Juan15> Pero no todo solo cuando se apaga dice una cosa en ingles
<Juan15> :/
<sakrecoer_> ya, algunos programas no son totalemente traducido me imagino
<Juan15> Espera Ubuntu no es como linux?
<Juan15> O es linux?
<sakrecoer_> es UNA de muchas formas de linux
<Juan15> ....
<Juan15> ?
<Juan15> Yo solo tengo de Linux
<Juan15> :/
<sakrecoer_> oye Juan15 habre un terminal y escribe: lsb_release -a
<Juan15> Para que?
<Juan15> No me quieres tolear?
<sakrecoer_> para ver qual distribucion de linux usas
<Juan15> ¬_¬
<Juan15> La 3.0
<Juan15> LA primera¡
<Juan15> ..
<Juan15> Esa es la que uso :/ ...Que-PAsa.Con--Eso?.?.
<sakrecoer_> bueno Juan15, si no quieres hacer lo que te propongo para ayudarte, nos va a salir bien complicado esto
<Juan15> Ok
<Juan15> Ya lo pongo en el terminal root?
<Juan15> O en el terminal solo?
<sakrecoer_> solo en temrinal. sin nada mas
<Juan15> Ok
<sakrecoer_> lsb_release -a
<sakrecoer_> nada mas
<Juan15> No LSB modules are available.
<Juan15> Distributor ID:	Canaima
<Juan15> Description:	Canaima GNU/Linux 3.0 (roraima)
<Juan15> Release:	3.0
<Juan15> Codename:	roraima
<sakrecoer_> ok, bueno, pues no usas ubuntu...
<sakrecoer_> Juan15: aqui encontraras ayudo: #canaima
<sakrecoer_> da le /j #canaima en tu irc
<Juan15> Si estoy en ese canal
<Juan15> Pero ellos no saben nada
<Juan15> :/
<sakrecoer_> pues, ententa por su mailing list
<Juan15> Que es eso?
<sakrecoer_> Juan15: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZq8Bxx7pLI
<sakrecoer_> ya tengo que irme, suerte hermanito!
<Juan15> Ok
<Juan15> Pero los URL que me diste no me sirven de nada?
<Juan15> Los otros URL no me sirven de nada?
<sakrecoer_> pues, con mucha suerte si, pero son enlaces por obtener aydo por ubuntu especificamente, no son canales para canaima.
<Juan15> A entonces los URL no me sirven de nada :/
<Juan15> A entonces los URL no me sirven de nada :/
<Juan15> ???
<sakrecoer_> "es mejor parecer tonto por unos minutos, que quedar tonto toda su vida" lo que queiero decirte es: ententa lo, y veras :)
<Juan15> Ok.., :D ;)
<sakrecoer_> :) no te olvides de google y los buscadores: marquales con "canaima java7 minecraft espanol"
<sakrecoer_> te ayudara un monton
<Juan15> Ok
<Juan15> Pero el java que se me daño se llama Java Rutime
<Juan15> El que trae la Linux
<Juan15> Tu crees que si istalo el java 7 en la canaima me sirva?
<sakrecoer_> pues buscao por ""canaima java7 minecraft espanol linux"
<Juan15> Pero también Busque eso hasta en Youtube pero al parecer el Java 7 solo sirve para Ubuntu
<Juan15> (
<Juan15> (:(
<sakrecoer_> Juan15: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html ya me voy!
<Juan15> para linux?
<Juan15> para linux? El java que me mandaste sakrecoer_
<Artemis3> Juan15, eso se instala con: apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<Juan15> El java7 ?
<Artemis3> para desarrollo o solo correr programas? ese es para correrlos
<Artemis3> vuze, jdownloader, minecraft, etc.
<Juan15> Pero yo lo que tengo es Linux
<Juan15> :/
<Artemis3> claro este es un canal de linux
<Artemis3> de ubuntu por cierto
<Artemis3> :)
<Juan15> Ok
<Artemis3> pero esta en canaima
<Juan15> Pero tu sabes como istalo java 7 en linux?
<Juan15> ,,,=s??????'
<Artemis3> asi se llama el paquete
<Artemis3> con el terminal se instala asi
<Juan15> Ok me puedes pasar el URL?
<Artemis3> no recuerdo si canaima tiene una forma gráfica de instalar
<Artemis3> y supongo que tienes la clave
<Juan15> Si
<Artemis3> si tiene algo para instalar programas, busca eso llamado icedtea-7-plugin
<Juan15> Pero donde descargo el archivo para istalar java 7 ??
<Juan15> En Linux?
<Artemis3> no lo descargas
<Artemis3> no por la web
<Artemis3> te tienes que meter en una aplicacion que instala cosas
<Juan15> Entonces que solo con el comando?
<Artemis3> con el comando es asi: apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<Artemis3> es posible que necesites sudo
<Artemis3> sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<Juan15> sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<Artemis3> y pide tu clave
<Juan15> root@canaima-popular:/home/canaima# sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<Juan15> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<Juan15> Creando árbol de dependencias
<Juan15> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<Artemis3> Juan15, no la pegues aca toda
<Artemis3> Juan15, puedes pegarla aca: http://dpaste.com/
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-17
<tavito> hola hablan español?
<SALGADO58> buen dia nesesito un diccionario
<SALGADO58> Me pueden recomendar un buen diccionario?
<FredTheNoob> Muy buenas tardes, me preguntaba si es posible instarlar ubuntu 32bits en un USB flash drive, para ser usado en una tablet que arranca con UEFI y MBR... Estube navegando un poco parace que no hay mucha info, agradezco cualquier ayuda
<Artemis3> FredTheNoob, info hay, en ingles... https://sturmflut.github.io/linux/ubuntu/2015/01/21/installing-ubuntu-15.04-on-baytrail-tablets/
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-18
<ived> hola uso lubuntu 14.04 y desde que le añadi tambien ubuntu-desktop, a pesar de tenerlo como un plus y en realidad usar lxde, el applet de la bateria, ha desaparecido, y si voy a preferencias-->administradordeenergia solo sale que el Error :  "No se puede conectar el administrador de energía de Xfce4"
<ived> como solucionar esto o que camino seguir, ya anduve googleando pero no encontre algo preciso
<FredTheNoob> Holas, me preguntaba si ubuntu esta teniendo el mismo destino que las personas ven en el "flash player"
<Juan15> Eres Linux¡'?
<FredTheNoob> Digamos pensaran esta muerto, pero yo lo veo muy util todavia
<Juan15> Eres Linux¡'?
<FredTheNoob> en las ultimas versiones casi no he visto cambios
<Juan15> <ok
<FredTheNoob> Juan15 no se quien es LInuxi
<Juan15> Yo..xD
<FredTheNoob> lol
<Juan15> :)
<FredTheNoob> Como ven uds ubuntu a futuro
<Juan15> no se.
<FredTheNoob> queria ponerme filosofico :D
<FredTheNoob> pero mejor sigamos usando nada mas
<Juan15> xD yo no entendia lo que decias...
<Juan15> xD
<FredTheNoob> bueno
<FredTheNoob> recomendian algun IDE para desarrollar en ubuntu? es para saber si tienen alguno oficial
<FredTheNoob> quice decir recomendarian
<Juan15> ???'
<Juan15> OK...
<FredTheNoob> Hace algun tiempo me habian dicho que se podia aportar tradiciendo. Y lo hice en su tiempo, pero ahora me gustaria programar un poco
<Juan15> Ok...Que quieres programar?¡
<FredTheNoob> lo que sea
<FredTheNoob> java python c c++
<Juan15> Yo tengo el java Runtime...
<FredTheNoob> eclipse ya es como universal
<Juan15> Que cosa?¡
<FredTheNoob> no me diga que a puro editor de texto esta haciendo los programas
<Juan15> ¡¡¡¡¡QUE='=¡??
<FredTheNoob> Juan15==Bot
<Juan15> ok
<Juan15> Tu dices para crear un bot?
<FredTheNoob> no que ud es un bot
<Juan15> un bot quieres saber que es un bot?¡
<FredTheNoob> :D
<Juan15> Que quiere?¿
<FredTheNoob> QT no me gusta
<Juan15> Quien?¿'
<FredTheNoob> se ha desarrollado tantas cosas que el mundo software libre es inmenso
<FredTheNoob> Y aprenderse todas las herramientas, es comparable a una perdida en e l camido
<Juan15> ok
<Juan15> NOP
<Juan15> ...
<Juan15> se pfuke
<Juan15> Xd
<Juan15> .
<Juan15> .......................................................................................................................................................................................................:::::::::::::::::::::................................::::::::::::::::::::.............:::::::::::............:::::::::::::......::::::::::::..........::::::::::............::::::::...........:::::::::.......::::::::::::.........:::::::............::::::
<Juan15> ::::::::::::::::::::::.........::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::.........:::::::::::::.......::::::::::::::..............::::::::::::............::::::::::::::::::....:::::::::::::::..................................:::::::::::::::::::::::............................................La Radio¡¡¡..............................................................-...................................::::::::::::::::::......................:::::::.....
<Juan15> ...........................::::::::::............::::::............::::::::::.......
<Juan15> xD
<niko> W/c
<BoF> alguien me puede asesorar en cuanto cobrar por un trabajo?
<GridCube> BoF: entra en #ubuntu-es-cafe y hablamos
<josembrg> hola
<josembrg> Necesitaría saber si en este canal puedo encontrar ayuda para instalar drivers en linux, o programas.... ¿?
<NonIntellego> Hola. Alguien ha usado World of Warcraft en wine. Tengo un pequeno problema.
<Alexis_> hola
<Alexis_> alguien que me ayude
<Alexis_> estoy buscando un programa para linux de desarollo web
<Edgard0> Saludos Alexis_ ¿ya probaste bluefish?
<Alexis_> no
<Alexis_> me recomendas ese?
<Edgard0> Alexis_: yo lo he usado y me parece que funciona muy bien, de momento no se me viene a la mente ningún otro, tal vez puedes probar ese, o bien, pedir a alguien del grupo, que tenga más experiencia, pudiera recomendarte algún otro.
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-20
<iiSam> Buenas :)
<mimecar> hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-21
<mimecar> aunque es un poco offtopic lo comento
<mimecar> han entrado en los servidores de Linux Mint
<mimecar> parece que la versión afectada a la 17.3 Cinnamon
<mimecar> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2994
<Guest4870> buenas
<Guest4870> necesito ayuda de como montar un server icloud local
<mimecar> hola
<Guest4870> sin sacarlo a internet
<mimecar> ¿qué documentación estás siguiendo?
<Guest4870> Ubuntu Openstack install step 4: Ubuntu Linux MAAS network and etherwake config
<Guest4870> pero esto me lleva a maas pero yo no necesito manejar mas servidores
<Guest4870> necesito es guardar informarcion de ciertos equipos de mi lan
<Guest4870> y que el backup sea automatico
<mimecar> ¿necesitas OpenStack para montarlo?
<Guest4870> no
<Guest4870> quisiera un servidor sin tanto
<Guest4870> openStack maneja muchas cosas que no necesito
<mimecar> no sé si podrás montarlo de forma local
<Guest4870> pero hay owncloud
<Guest4870> pero no se como funciona
<Guest4870> la realidad ndecesito que en las horas de la noche que nadie esta en lA OFICINA
<mimecar> tienes owncloud, la cuestión es si se puede integrar con los dispositivos apple que tienes
<Guest4870> EL servidor de la nube local se traiga los archivos que necesito hacerle backup a los pc de la red que yo elijA
<Guest4870> no tengo dispositivos apple
<Guest4870> solo pc normales con windows
<mimecar> iCloud está relacionado con Apple
<mimecar> puedes hacer que se conecten los equipos con una VPN y sincronicen los datos con rsync
<Guest4870> ok
<Guest4870> pero es mejor montar solo ubuntu server sin Openstack
<mimecar> no necesitas openstack para hacerlo
<elmalafacha> Hola a todos, tengo problemas para entrar a algunas paginas en chrome, el error que marca es el siguiente: Error de conexión SSL. He buscado la solución pero la mayoría de los blogs que encuentro están echas para windows, alguien podría ayudarme?
<mimecar> ese error aparece si los certificados de la Web están caducados
<mimecar> o están mal instalados
<elmalafacha> pero yo no hice nada, entonces me imagino que están caducos. Pero llevo horas intentando encontrar la forma de restaurarlo y no encuentro la solución
<elmalafacha> no sé dónde encontrar los certificados
<mimecar> si están caducados no puedes arreglarlos tu
<mimecar> como mucho decirle a Chrome que ignore el aviso
<elmalafacha> es que no me da opción
<elmalafacha> según algunos foros, hay que actualizar la hora y la fecha, pero en esta versión de ubuntu ya no puedo hacerlo y tampoco están mal
<mimecar> sube una captura de pantalla en la que se vea el error
<elmalafacha> ok
<elmalafacha> a que página la subo?
<mimecar> Dropbox, Google Drive, Imagebin...
<elmalafacha> ok
<elmalafacha> http://imagebin.ca/v/2Xko7Ur9F0aW
<mimecar> ¿te dice lo mismo con otros navegadores?
<elmalafacha> no
<elmalafacha> solo chrome
<elmalafacha> y sólo algunas páginas
<mimecar> ¿Tienes Chrome actualizado?
<mimecar> no te puede dar ese error con Youtube
<elmalafacha> pues se supone que sí
<mimecar> comprueba que tienes actualizado el sistema
<elmalafacha> te refieres a ubuntu?
<mimecar> sí
<elmalafacha> tengo la 15.10
<elmalafacha> es la última
<mimecar> es la última pero tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<elmalafacha> en eso ando
<elmalafacha> a ver ahora que termine
<elmalafacha> qué pasa
<luki_tas> =)
<kal_cividFajdida> ji, donde se puede bajar el sistema ubuntu phone ?
<mimecar> kal_cividFajdida, depende del terminal que tengas
<kal_cividFajdida> mimecar: huawei. Donde estan ?
<mimecar> huawei me parece que no tiene todavía un port
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-13
<grazz> ubuntu mate es un flavor oficial?
<grazz> m4v: vos seguro sabes
<m4v> grazz: creo que sí.
<m4v> como va?
<m4v> sí, es un derivado oficial.
<grazz> todo bien, vos? cada vez que entro a freenode cambian los nombres de todos los canales
<grazz> joya, vengo usando mint mate para las maquinas de la oficina pero estoy bastante disconforme con como manejan los updates... tengo que arreglar quilombos cada vez que actualizo
<m4v> mint no tiene buena reputación recientemente, con el tema de que mezclan binarios de ubuntu y debian...
<grazz> si, el mayor problema para mi es cuando meten .deb con scripts que no son compatibles o que no actualizan bien... de un release a otro cambiaron como funciona el upgrade de mysql
<grazz> my.cnf pasó a ser un symlink, y se rompio todo
<grazz> imagino que es porque no mantienen la mayoria de sus paquetes y dependen de otras distros
<x23> hola, cómo hago para descargar los adjuntos de una cuenta de gmail desde la terminal digamos de la carpeta inbox?
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-14
<matyaz> ola tu k te cre
<matyaz> k a pazao xicoz
<Taslehoof> hola
<Taslehoof> necesito ayuda con unos permisos de usuario
<Taslehoof> para Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Taslehoof> alguien me puede ayudar?
<antoronda> hola
<Taslehoof> hola
<Taslehoof> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<guampa> yo no puedo, pero por ahi pasa tu pregunta al canal y mas tarde alguien si puede te va a ayudar
<t0n1> a ver si te puedo ayudar
<Taslehoof> t0nl
<Taslehoof> tengo instalado en dos maquinas distintas
<Taslehoof> ubuntu 16.04 lts
<Taslehoof> yo necesito que el usuario
<Taslehoof> no pueda ingresar a la configuracion del sistema
<Taslehoof> o que ingrese pero no pueda cambiar nada
<Taslehoof> hola?
<t0n1> perdon
<t0n1> es simple cambia el usr a standart
<Taslehoof> eso ya esta hecho
<t0n1> fiaje en cuentas de usuarios
<t0n1> a oka
<t0n1> y todavia puede modificar la config?
<Taslehoof> las cuentas son Estandar
<Taslehoof> y si
<Taslehoof> pueden modif la config
<t0n1> fijate si t e sirve esto
<t0n1> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/527876/how-to-restrict-a-linux-user-to-be-only-able-to-read-home-user-and-nothing-else
<t0n1> de que config estas habalando, de modificar resolucione sas cosas?
<Taslehoof> si
<Taslehoof> la config  de sonido
<Taslehoof> las direcciones de IP y esas cosas
<t0n1> oka mira si no llegas a limitar podes freezarla
<Taslehoof> seria como ultimo recurso
<t0n1> si conoces ofris-en
<t0n1> ?
 * Acacio hola
<DarkPsydeLord> hola o/
<Taslehoof> no... no lo conozco
 * Acacio pasen linda noite , hasta outro dia :-)
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-15
<Jeromm> Hola,
<Jeromm> tengo un problema con mi lubuntu y me gustaría que alguien me ayudara---
<RenoRnRd0> hello
<Taslehoof> hi reno
<crysis> Buenas
<Taslehoof> hola crysis
<Taslehoof> alguien sabe como restringir el acceso a los usuarios en ubuntu 16.04?
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-16
<sirix> buenas noches
<ivedci89> hola tengo entendido que en linux todo es un archivo verdad?
<mimecar> puedes acceder a los dispositivos como archivos
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-17
<Guest13283> hola hola
<sirix> buenas noches
<tsimonq2> sirix: Hola
<angel_> Hola Buenos dias. Necesito ayuda con postfix. si alguien sabe algo agradeceria la ayuda.
<naranco_> buenos dias. uso 14.04 desde su release, y me gustaria usar snaps
<naranco_> pero, en que repo estan los snaps
<naranco_> hace tiempo instale ubuntu core en un raspberry pi, pero, no llegue a poder instalar ninguna aplicacion
<naranco_> el "repo" parecia vacio
<Guest54836> holq
<Guest54836> hola
<dannyLopez> Hola, buenos días.
<t0n1> buenas
<dannyLopez> Hola t0n1
<meec> este canal tiene lista de correo o asi?
<meec> cri cri cri
<meec> xD
<dannyLopez> meec: De haber sabido que estás acá, no me pongo a improvizar mi mal inglés. :O
<meec> jaja, bueno hombre no pasa nada
<dannyLopez> Entonces dices que no va a funcionar la tarjeta interna y la externa. ¿Verdad?
<DarkPsydeLord> o/
<meec> no no
<meec> yo no he dicho eso
<dannyLopez> DarkPsydeLord: o'
<meec> he dicho que en el portatil te funcionaran los dos monitores porque la tarjeta grafica es la misma
<meec> nada mas
<dannyLopez> :(
<meec> no veo porque teniendo 2 tarjetas no te pueden funcionar de manera concurrente los 2 monitores
<meec> no es algo tampoco que yo haya probado
<meec> matrox que yo sepa podia hacerlo sin problemas
<DarkPsydeLord> yo tengo 2 monitores conectados en mi portatil justo en este momento
<meec> intel imagino que a estas alturas tambien
<meec> si tienes tarjetas diferentes... de diferente fabricante y monitores con distinta resolucion... igual ahi la cosa se complica mas
<dannyLopez> Antes de que yo cogiera este Pc, tenía Win y funcionaban las 2 tarjetas al tiempo, desde que lo cambié por completo de SO 1, la NVidia me puso problema y ahora no puedo tener 2 monitores al tiempo.
<DarkPsydeLord> que driver estas usando?
<meec> pues si funcionaba en windows.. en linux tiene que funcionar
<dannyLopez> Para la NVidia el que descargué de la página, para la intel la de los repos
<dannyLopez> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<dannyLopez> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208 [GeForce GT 730] (rev a1)
<meec> ni idea
<meec> yo tengo portatil nada mas
<meec> y el monitor externo es conectar el cable y a correr
<meec> no te se decir
<dannyLopez> Igual hago yo con el portátil, lo detecta automáticamente.
<DarkPsydeLord> dannyLopez: no usaste el controlador recomendado en ubuntu?
<dannyLopez> Y los monitores son los mismo LG, DarkPsydeLord: Sí, pero con esos no me subia las X
<DarkPsydeLord> que configuracion tienes en el panel nvidia x server settings?
<dannyLopez> Es decir, intalé una vez y no subió las X, luego, desconecté la TV externa e instalé sólo con la Intel y funcionó muy bien, despues de eso, conecté la externa y de nuevo sin X, entonces leí que tenía que instalar el driver de la página y así fue
<dannyLopez> DarkPsydeLord: http://i.imgur.com/JlOErlo.png
<DarkPsydeLord> tienes 2 monitores externos o solo 1
<DarkPsydeLord> ?
<DarkPsydeLord> este tipo de cosas normalmente se resuelven con configuracion o con actualizacion de algun componente en el sistema como el kernel
<dannyLopez> Los 2 monitores son externos y los 2 son iguales.
<DarkPsydeLord> 1 conectado a la tarjeta nvidia y otro conectado a la intel?
<dannyLopez> Sí señor. Los monitores son LG Electronics LG HD PLUS (CRT-0)
<DarkPsydeLord> que pasa cuando vaz a la configuracion de pantalla y le dices detectar monitores
<DarkPsydeLord> ?
<dannyLopez> Detect no pasa nada, se queda igual.
<dannyLopez> DarkPsydeLord: http://i.imgur.com/xzsaGqJ.png
<DarkPsydeLord> estoy muy mal hahaha estoy tratando de dar click en la foto que me mandaste para ver mas cosas
<DarkPsydeLord> creo que me hace falta cafe mas cafe
<dannyLopez> Jajaja DarkPsydeLord
<DarkPsydeLord> ok si cambias de modo a intel te detecta solo el otro monitor o el mismo?
<dannyLopez> ¿Cómo cambio a Intel?
<DarkPsydeLord> olvida eso dime que tienes si haces
<DarkPsydeLord> sudo lshw -c display
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/68Kc5nHD
<DarkPsydeLord> bien
<DarkPsydeLord> antes de meterme en un lio sin salida que has intentado como metodo para hacerlo funcionar?
<dannyLopez> Realmente, nada. Leer y preguntar, básicamente.
<DarkPsydeLord> ya viste si puedes hacer cambios en la bios
<DarkPsydeLord> intentaste reinstalando el x server
<dannyLopez> Sí, No.
<DarkPsydeLord> usando los drivers noveau
<DarkPsydeLord> por defaul
<dannyLopez> No levantaron X con la externa conectada.
<DarkPsydeLord> estas en esa compu o estas usando irc desde otra compu
<DarkPsydeLord> por que probablemente te pida que hagas cosas que involucren que renicies un millar de veces
<dannyLopez> Es el Pc del trabajo. :S
<DarkPsydeLord> perdon tuve que salir
<DarkPsydeLord> o ya no esta
<DarkPsydeLord> bueno ya volvera
<jgggodoy13> buenas amigos
<jgggodoy13> quienme puede dar una mano
<sabrina_feiticei> Que desea apropiarse de las tarjetas de crédito? Ven a la falta de sueño Red cardado. tarjetas insomnio IRC. irc inSonia.cards
<sabrina_feiticei> Que desea apropiarse de las tarjetas de crédito? Ven a la falta de sueño Red cardado. tarjetas insomnio IRC. irc inSonia.cards
<dannyLopez> WTF? Y lo manda por PM también.
<DarkPsydeLord> he vuelto
<dannyLopez> Hi DarkPsydeLord :)
<DarkPsydeLord> hola dannyLopez
<DarkPsydeLord> me da gusto verte de nuevo intentaste algo o lo retomamos de donde estabamos
<DarkPsydeLord> disculpa tiendo a irme muy seguido por que estoy en el trabajo
<dannyLopez> No he hecho nada significativo, y yo también estoy en el trabajo. :·
<dannyLopez> :3
<DarkPsydeLord> pues deberias empezar por desisntalar ese controlador y crear una entrada en el grup par que tu equipo empieze con los controladores de noveau
<DarkPsydeLord> instalar el controlador de los repositorios
<DarkPsydeLord> y reinstalar xserver
<DarkPsydeLord> eso deberia remediarlo
<dannyLopez> ¿Grup?
<DarkPsydeLord> grub lo siento4
<DarkPsydeLord> es que escribo muy rapido
<dannyLopez> Jajaja
<dannyLopez> Ok, ibamos bien hasta crear una entrada en el grup
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-18
<sirix> buenas noches
<Pehuajohacker> hola, hay algun usuario de cyborg linux por aca
<uruk7> hola gente tengo un problemilla linkeo links magnet desde bahiha i me da la opcion de transmision remote pero por lo visto no descarga nada me dice que esta desconectado alguna idea?
<naranco__> uso 14.04 desde su release, y me gustaria usar snaps. pero, en que repo estan los snaps? hace tiempo instalé ubuntu core en un raspberry pi, pero, no llegue a poder instalar ninguna aplicacion. el "repo" parecia vacio
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-19
<VenD> someone see me?
<mimecar> yes
<VenD> thanks
<mimecar> this is a spanish channel for ubuntu
<VenD> aa bueno
<VenD> jaja
<DarkPsydeLord> im sorry i dont speako el espanol
<Samfumon> Buenas
<DarkPsydeLord> o/+
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-12
<linurandy> buenas ante todo, tengo problemas con mi ubuntu gnome y las particiones cryptosetup. Alguien puede ayudarme?
<linurandy> sala vacia?
<linurandy> sala vacia?
<linurandy> hola a todos necesito ayuda con mi particion swap encriptada
<linurandy> necesito ayuda con una particion swap encriptada
<linurandy> necesito ayuda con particion encriptada swap
<linurandy> hola a todos necesito ayuda con una particion encriptada
<linurandy> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<linurandy> vacio???????
<Crashbit> Hola, necesito ayuda para desinstalar un paquete
<Crashbit> https://paste.ubuntu.com/=3tWQKcRP6Q/
<Crashbit> No recuerdo haber hecho nada raro, pero me sale este error , incluso despues de reinstalar ceph-mds
<acacio> Crashbit,  podria ser un error d euna update o algo que instalaste o modificaste
<Crashbit> acacio: podr
<Crashbit> podría, no se
<Crashbit> el problema es que no puedo eliminºarlo
<acacio> igual vas a tener que reparar algo esperate a que alguien con mas conocimiento tecnico te pueda orientar
<Tarrasquero> Crashbit: usas systemd o sysvinit?
<acacio> yo trato de repararlo cuando es el mio investigo y asi aprendo a veces lo lio
<Crashbit> Tarrasquero: systemd, en teoría
<Tarrasquero> ahh
<Tarrasquero> es que parece invocar rc.d lo cual no es coherente
<Crashbit> Tarrasquero: ah, ya, bueno esto podría ser por si usas sysvinit ... pero no se
<Crashbit> Tarrasquero: listo, lo conseguí
<Crashbit> Tarrasquero: elimine de /var/lib/dpkg/info todos los ceph-mds*
<Crashbit> después hice un apt-get update
<Crashbit> y listo
<Tarrasquero> aha
<NaiVel2> hola a todos
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-13
<ketzal> pbuenos  dias  una  guia de  usuario  en  español  de  ubuntu 16.04
<ketzal> y  si  me  pueden   guiar  para  cambiar  los  colores  del  chat  por  favor
 * acacio hola
<kawaicha00s> Hi all
<kawaicha00s> Ah re que es español
<kawaicha00s> Hola a todos
<kawaicha00s> Quien piensa que Erlang es el futuro de todo lo concurrente?
<kawaicha00s> Pues yo si lo creo.
<kawaicha00s> Y WhatsApp domina el mundo.
<kawaicha00s> (Está hecho en Erlang)
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<narbig> :D
 * acacio pasen linda noche :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-14
<Kalov> buenas
 * acacio hola
<Tarrasquero> buenas
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-15
<Crashbit> Hola, tengo unos problemas con apt y dpkg, al desinstalar un paquete
<Crashbit> Alguien me puede hechar una mano?
<afriop> local
<afriop> hola
 * acacio ola
<andresco70> hola a todos
<andresco70> una pregunta, que finalidad tiene este chat?
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-16
<wolf_kof> Hola muy buen día
<wolf_kof> hay alguien que pueda dar soporte por favor?
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<DarkPsydeLord> buyenas las tenga
<Tarrasquero> o/
<DarkPsydeLord> como estas Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> bien y usted?
<DarkPsydeLord> pues aqui en el trabajo pensando en si debo modificar o no un driver
<DarkPsydeLord> de una impresora industrial de etiquetas
<Tarrasquero> ah
<DarkPsydeLord> de hecho uhm creo que no lo hare no tengo ganas de provar con un nuevo kernel hahaha
<DarkPsydeLord> o es probar?
<DarkPsydeLord> demasiado ingles por hoy
<Tarrasquero> hehehe
<Tarrasquero> probar
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-17
<juliotrb> Oo
<juliotrb> hola
<_-leo-_> kubot :v
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-18
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sobre todo sean felices , que la luz les ilumine el camino pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2019-02-11
<chapo> alguien por aca
<chapo> ya esta por lo regular muerto este canal, verdad?
#ubuntu-es 2019-02-12
 * Acacio ola👀
<yikoru> hello
<yikoru> :D
<yikoru> mala idea usar hello en un chat en español jajajaja
<GridCube> oi
 * Acacio  pasen linda noche y sean felicies👀
<ivedci89> hola ayuda
<ivedci89> se me corta el wifi de vesz en cuando... en especial si estoy descargando algo o viendo videos..
#ubuntu-es 2019-02-13
<ivedci89> HHHHOOOLAAAAAAA
<ivedci89> hola gracias por nada...
<ivedci89> =-O
 * Acacio hola👀
 * Acacio pasen linda noche que la luz les ilumine el camino que a oscuras nos e llega lejos👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-02-14
 * Acacio hola👀
<yikoru> wolas
 * Acacio pasen linda noche , que la luz les ilumine el camino pues a oscuras no se llega lejos👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-02-15
 * Acacio hola👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-02-17
 * Acacio ola👀
#ubuntu-es 2020-02-10
<AdictNet> hey everyone
<karenpc> hola
#ubuntu-es 2020-02-11
<rodicio> Holas. ¿Alguien puede darme la sintaxis exacta para registrarme con un ejemplo?
